# What did you blog about today?



## Jo Zebedee

A little space to share our bloggy thoughts - I think a few of us have them now? 

Anyway, I didn't blog but John J Brady - Alchemist - did for me and here's the link:

writing: The Time-Master


(Mods feel free to delete/move as appropriate)


----------



## Mouse

I haven't actually written one for ages. I copied and pasted some from my blog here a while back, which is cheating, I know. Then the other day when I was updating my website, I posted some stories there so a couple of the links on my site went somewhere.

Here tis. Em's Blog


----------



## Stephen Palmer

Mine's updated when something happens.

Nothing has happened recently.


----------



## Lilmizflashythang

Got a couple of reviews up today. 


http://lilmizflashythang.blog.com/2014/01/29/dean-koontz’s-whispers/


----------



## Erin99

I'm the same as Stephen. I'll only post when I have something I *really* want to say, which is why I called it my "News/Info" page rather than a "blog".


----------



## Hex

I wrote a bit of an enthused rant about the books I've been reading recently (which makes it sound more coherent than it is): 

Books and Bundles


----------



## Stephen Palmer

Yay, something happened!


----------



## Gary Compton

Stephen Palmer said:


> Yay, something happened!



I'm sure Keith Brooke is from Blyth or the surrounding areas. That makes him special!

Well done Stephen. You are a very talented guy and deserve more than Destiny has dealt you. I for one will be pushing, pushing your books and stories!

#keepsmiling


----------



## Stephen Palmer

Will be interesting to read any reviews when the book comes out. It's very different to my other stuff...


----------



## thaddeus6th

If we're allowed to be a little tangential (and a day late...) I rambled a bit about Stargate Atlantis and Universe: Thaddeus the Sixth: Stargate Atlantis and Universe

Er, today's blog was actually about the first F1 test [separate blog], but I suspect that's a mile too far off-topic.


----------



## Jo Zebedee

Since Thaddeus kicked me up the posterior about needing to update my blog, I've gone and done it and posted this little gem into it. In the next day or two, I'll copy Alc's fab post into it as well. 

The twitter link works best for finding it, I find.  

https://twitter.com/joz1812/status/476063745265774592


----------



## Serendipity

Congratulations Stephen on joining a rather super-duper elite club of authors/editors/publisher. Nice website! 

As for what I've been blogging about recently... not about the traditional steampunk, cyberpunk, ******punk, weird, new weird, golden age science fiction stuff, but about new-fangled nascent stuff of progressive science fiction... more to come on that topic.


----------



## Jo Zebedee

I popped up two older ones I didn't want to lose. The one by Alchemist above and this one, which I wrote for Hex's blog, about the impact being from stormy Ulster had on my writing:

JoZebwrites: Invoking Ulster


----------



## Nerds_feather

I posted my summer reading list yesterday.


----------



## nightdreamer

Today I was working on Part 3 of my Introduction to the Trarsani language.  If you're interested in alien grammar and alphabets, you can start here.


----------



## Hex

The lovely Mouse did a bit on writerly ideas for my blog... ever wondered where she gets her ideas? Well now you (can) know.


----------



## Mouse

Cheers, m'dear! 

Oh, and springs did one on mine the other day: Em's Blog: Sex on Wings by Jo Zebedee


----------



## Jo Zebedee

And Mouse has been busy, busy, busy because she did this lovely piece for me about writing romance:


JoZebwrites: Romance is icky. But I like it.


----------



## Mouse

Wonder why I can't ever seem to write anything for my own blog?

Thanks, guys!


----------



## thaddeus6th

Did my first blog tour thingummyjig today:
Thaddeus the Sixth: Meet My Character Blog Tour


----------



## Mouse

And... Thad's guesting on my blog today: Em's Blog: Farscape is Better Than New Who by Thaddeus White


----------



## Jo Zebedee

thaddeus6th said:


> Did my first blog tour thingummyjig today:
> Thaddeus the Sixth: Meet My Character Blog Tour



And I picked up the baton today:


https://www.blogger.com/blogger.g?b...;onClosedMenu=allposts;postNum=0;src=postname

Mouse next.


----------



## Jo Zebedee

Me again, on another of the blog-tour things. Ransonwrites tagged me and I've handed to Mouse and Hex. Here's mine. Next week, normal service will be resumed and I will considering the length of one's feet in sci fi.  

https://www.blogger.com/blogger.g?b...;onClosedMenu=allposts;postNum=0;src=postname


----------



## Mouse

That link doesn't work for me, lovely! 

For everyone: JoZebwrites: The process


----------



## Jo Zebedee

Thanks, lovely.


----------



## Mouse

I'm joined by my Dreamspinner-sister, Brynn Stein today. Please come and have a read and leave a comment - you could win a copy of her book!

Em's Blog: Living Again by Brynn Stein


----------



## Stephen Palmer

I've added a new lovely to my Naughty Step.


----------



## Mouse

springs said:


> Me again, on another of the blog-tour things. Ransonwrites tagged me and I've handed to Mouse and Hex...



And here is mine! Em's Blog: Blog Hop

To our Thad and Stephen next!


----------



## Stephen Palmer

jeez, yes, I really must get around to posting that and finding a 'next person'...


----------



## thaddeus6th

Some general rambling and suspiciousness about subscription services for books:
http://thaddeusthesixth.blogspot.co.uk/2014/08/subscription-services-good-or-evil.html


----------



## Jo Zebedee

I blogged about the lovely Chronners. I named names. I dished the dirt. I compared them to vultures. I called them obsessive mad people.*
*may not all be strictly true but I need the traffic. 

It's in the chrons blog or you can use this link:

http://jozebwrites.blogspot.co.uk/2014_09_01_archive.html


----------



## Hex

I ranted about numbers and counting. Probably no surprise to anyone watching the Scottish Independence thread, but someone (Lord Ashcroft! The BBC! Countless raving maniacs on Twitter!) was _wrong_ on the internet and I had to count stuff in order to say so.

http://annawrites.net/blog/

Interestingly, the original table has now been deleted from Twitter but conveniently I had a copy...


----------



## thaddeus6th

Ha, I'm rubbish at remembering this thread. Sorry.

Two sort-of on-topic for SFF writing posts:
http://thaddeusthesixth.blogspot.co.uk/2014/09/how-long-can-state-survive.html
http://thaddeusthesixth.blogspot.co.uk/2014/09/how-long-should-war-last.html


----------



## Stephen Palmer

Check out my recent book reviews (lots of different subjects).


----------



## thaddeus6th

Did a piece about brutality and mercy in the Middle Ages:
http://thaddeusthesixth.blogspot.co.uk/2014/10/cruelty-and-clemency.html


----------



## Stephen Palmer

I'll shortly be featuring a guest blog from Teresa Edgerton concerning mouse sandwiches. I've promised her a guest blog back, concerning Marx.


----------



## Mouse

I also have a guest on my blog today. Click and comment and you can win stuff: http://emmy-j.blogspot.co.uk/2014/10/through-years-by-brynn-stein.html


----------



## Teresa Edgerton

Mouse sandwiches ... but not in any way related to anyone posting here.


----------



## Teresa Edgerton

Today I posted TWO REVIEWS (books by K. J. Parker and Cat Rambo) to my mostly neglected blog.


----------



## Stephen Palmer

Should have Teresa's blog up tomorrow

stephenpalmersf.wordpress.com


----------



## Stephen Palmer

Automata, mice, lice!


----------



## Jo Zebedee

Today I blogged about why I wrote a dark little science fiction trilogy... (there's a copy in the chrons blog, too.)

http://jozebwrites.blogspot.co.uk/2014/10/the-dark-half.html


----------



## ratsy

I just did a quick blurb about the book I'm working on, which had the short story I based it on accepted today for an upcoming anthology. 

http://nathanhystad.ticketyboopress.co.uk/


----------



## Teresa Edgerton

It was yesterday, but I posted a guest blog by our own Stephen Palmer, describing the process by which he came to write the remarkable *Hairy London:
*
Making London Hairy


----------



## Jo Zebedee

A wee bit of musing on gender and choosing a pov character and what influences us when we do:

http://jozebwrites.blogspot.co.uk/2014/10/gender-matters.html


----------



## Teresa Edgerton

It wouldn't let me comment at your site, so I'll comment here.  Good post!  (Although the thought of little girls growing up with Servalan as a role model is ... disturbing.)


----------



## Jo Zebedee

Well, at least she was proactive.  

Thank you! I wonder why the comments aren't working - I have them enabled but requiring me to review first, but it's not there for me to review. I might see if I can get a couple of victims to try it out.


----------



## Teresa Edgerton

I think you have to be signed up for the right something or the other in order to comment, and apparently I'm not.


----------



## Jo Zebedee

It's probably google wanting to googl-ise everything. I find the blogger software reasonably clunky, but have got used to it over time.


----------



## thaddeus6th

Once I had a comment for one of my blogs which just failed to show. Wasn't in spam, to be reviewed or anything. It just disappeared.


----------



## Teresa Edgerton

I wrote a review A NIGHT ON THE MOOR AND OTHER TALES OF DREAD


----------



## Teresa Edgerton

My mini blog tour continues.  My post  "The Magical World View" has just appeared on Leasspell.  There are some other interesting things going on there (as indeed there have been on all the blogs I've visited) which have nothing to do with me (which some might say is what makes them interesting), and you might want to look around.


----------



## Jo Zebedee

I blogged about having some lovely me time and wondered if everyone else has some too. (If not, go, now and find some!)

http://jozebwrites.blogspot.co.uk/2014/11/space-and-breathing-and-all-that-jazz.html


----------



## Teresa Edgerton

And I did a guest blog over at Mouse's blog.  http://emmy-j.blogspot.com  Lots of things at Mouse's blog that are worth a look, so after you read my article scroll down the page.


----------



## ratsy

Well said Thersea. I also love Christmas, and have had some tough years around that time. Spending Christmas in the hospital with my Mom was a tough one but I hold the memories close now. We have had tight Christmases too and like you said, sometimes those can be the most rewarding. I'm always eager to get into the Holiday spirit but it helps to have snow on the ground already (take what positives I can get from snow)


----------



## Teresa Edgerton

No snow at Christmas here.  We get a tiny bit of snow every thirty or forty years, but never at Christmas.  But cold weather gets me in the mood, and the Christmas lights.  When I was a child, we'd go caroling, and whenever we came to a house with a string of lights it seemed quite magical, even though -- or perhaps because -- the lights weren't as bright then.  There was something mysterious about the dim colors glowing in the darkness on the darkest nights of the year.

Still, I like the new displays, too.


----------



## Karn Maeshalanadae

We've had snow more often here, TE. I'm not so much for the stuff anymore-I've pretty well outgrown all the fun of the stuff that children tend to enjoy, and with my leg the way it is, it not only aches, the risk of slipping is just unacceptable.


Christmas is always a favorite time of year for me, though. It's one of the few happy times of the year in this house, and a good dinner, and I have always enjoyed the displays and carols/songs as well.


Well, the older ones anyway. Andy Williams, Bing Crosby, Harry Connick Jr. I don't really care for the rocking out ones.


Over Youtube-and I don't know where it comes from originally-there's a clip of some movie where David Bowie and Bing Crosby end up singing Little Drummer Boy/Peace On Earth together. It's pretty nice.


----------



## ratsy

Here is a quick blog about where I got my love of words

http://nathanhystad.ticketyboopress.co.uk/


----------



## Mouse

I've been away for a bit. Busy busy.

I posted about my new release: http://emmy-j.blogspot.co.uk/2014/11/otherworld-release-day.html

Then I had two guest authors: Katherine Halle: http://emmy-j.blogspot.co.uk/2014/11/fixing-hole-by-katherine-halle.html
And our Teresa: http://emmy-j.blogspot.co.uk/2014/11/guest-post-by-teresa-edgerton.html (which I see she's shared already)


----------



## Teresa Edgerton

Nice post, ratsy!  I think it's one that will strike a chord with a lot of us ... it did for me.

And congratulations on the release of your book, Mouse!


----------



## Teresa Edgerton

Me again.  One of these days soon all this flurry of activity will die down and people will wonder if my blog disappeared in a poof of sulphurous smoke or what.

But in the meantime.

I've just added a guest blog post by springs:

Jo's post on World Building 

It's awesome, and quite apart from the fact that it appears on my blog, you should read it.  Go on now.


----------



## Mouse

Fungi


----------



## Jo Zebedee

Teresa guest-blogged for me about goblins, their history and how she used them in her stories. A really good read. It's called A Natural History of Goblins:

http://jozebwrites.blogspot.co.uk/2014/11/some-fantasy-writers-like-to-write.html


----------



## Stephen Palmer

A couple of updates about anthologies in which I have short stories.


----------



## Abernovo

Stephen Palmer said:


> A couple of updates about anthologies in which I have short stories.


On the subject of anthologies containing your stories, I see it's possible to win _After the Fall_ (among other books) from Boo Books in a Twitter prize draw.


----------



## thaddeus6th

My (early thoughts) review of Dragon Age: Inquisition:
http://thaddeusthesixth.blogspot.co.uk/2014/11/early-thoughts-dragon-age-inquisition.html

Concise version: 8/10. Would've been a point higher, but graphics are a bit below par and there are a few bugs.


----------



## thaddeus6th

My review of King of Thorns:
http://thaddeusthesixth.blogspot.co.uk/2014/12/review-king-of-thorns-by-mark-lawrence.html

Concise version would be that it's really good.


----------



## Hex

Bone marrow, actually, and bone marrow donation. About which I knew nothing until I talked to another mother in the hell that is soft play.

http://annawrites.net/what-i-didnt-know-about-bone-marrow-almost-everything/


----------



## Stephen Palmer

Really finished!


----------



## Teresa Edgerton

Congratulations, Stephen!


----------



## Teresa Edgerton

I posted a review of *Fiendish*, by Brenna Yovanoff.  An excellent YA novel.


----------



## Teresa Edgerton

Me again.  I interviewed debut author Jax Daniels: Jax Interview.  The interview will be appearing here at the Chronicles too, soon I hope, when I can excavate my home office from under all the Christmas ornaments we've just stored there ...


----------



## ratsy

Here is my 'Year in Review' Blog. http://nathanhystad.ticketyboopress.co.uk/


----------



## thaddeus6th

A short(ish) ramble about how big medieval settlements might be:
http://thaddeusthesixth.blogspot.co.uk/2014/12/how-big-should-villages-towns-and.html


----------



## thaddeus6th

I interviewed somebody or other called Jo Zebedee: http://thaddeusthesixth.blogspot.co.uk/2014/12/an-interview-with-jo-zebedee-author-of.html


----------



## Teresa Edgerton

Good job both of you on the interview!


----------



## Gary Compton

Yes, good interview.


----------



## Jo Zebedee

It was good fun and not too scary. I will warn Thad when I return the favour frisky elves will be mentioned....


----------



## Gary Compton

In the next interviews you need to mention me a lot more. LOL


----------



## Teresa Edgerton

A review of Carlos Ruiz Zafón's amazing MARINA.


----------



## Jo Zebedee

Ooooh, I'll read that next week! Don't want any spoilers! 

I went to write a christmas post to christen my new Abendau facebook page and then realised there was a slight catch:

http://jozebwrites.blogspot.co.uk/2014/12/what-no-christmas.html


----------



## Jo Zebedee

Me again.  I did a blog about the road to publication. I forgot how blinking hideous most of it was. I might need to lie down and stop shaking...  

http://jozebwrites.blogspot.co.uk/2015/01/the-road-to-publication-and-how-to.html


----------



## Stephen Palmer

Interesting blog. Ah, we've all been there...


----------



## Mouse

I'm the guest poster on Guys Like Romance Too, today


----------



## Jo Zebedee

I had a rant about how we keep new writers in an industry where the pay is so low and takes so long to come in. I didn't provide any answers...

http://jozebwrites.blogspot.co.uk/2015/01/a-talent-drain.html


----------



## Mouse

Interesting post, springs. You're blogging a lot lately! Not sure I agree (actually, I am sure - I don't agree) with needing 16.5k to live on though. Where did that figure come from? Is it a government thing? Cos they haven't a clue. Seeing as I'm in the process of buying my first house (ok, 25% of one) and I earn less than that, I'm still living. (Currently. We'll see what the doc says Monday!)


----------



## Jo Zebedee

Mouse said:


> Interesting post, springs. You're blogging a lot lately! Not sure I agree (actually, I am sure - I don't agree) with needing 16.5k to live on though. Where did that figure come from? Is it a government thing? Cos they haven't a clue. Seeing as I'm in the process of buying my first house (ok, 25% of one) and I earn less than that, I'm still living. (Currently. We'll see what the doc says Monday!)



I exist on less, too, Mouse (so we'll do okay as writers, then ) 

The detail about the figures are in the linked article but that figure was calculated by the Joseph Rowntree Foundation. 

I know, I'm between edits and mostly doing short work and blogs for a week or two.


----------



## Mouse

Yeah, I do like knowing that I'm doing ok on less! 

You make me feel bad about how very little writing work of any kind I'm doing.


----------



## ratsy

Good post Springs. Yeah I mirror mouse on that one...20-40 hours a week!!??

I need to step up my game...or just learn how to drip caffeine into an IV system.

I do really enjoy hearing about your journey and I will make sure to remember what works and doesn't when it comes to your marketing...basically we will let you be our guinea pig 

It is funny hey...only over a 100 pounds. My friends see my stuff getting out there and they all think there is money in it...I had 3 stories published on websites last year, and two stories into anthologies (among a bunch of microfiction sites) and I made a grand total of 100 US dollars I think. Obviously I'm not in it for the money at this point as we all need to grow and learn and make a name for ourselves.

That being said, this is the year all of your hard work will pay off. I know it.


----------



## Jo Zebedee

Let's hope you're right. Lots of people seem to be telling me that. 

I wasn't going to put the figures in because, you know, people don't, but thought it didn't have impact without them. 

The 20-40 hours a week includes critting and what not, and some of the time I spend on forums (not here) to promote and do. It depends how much everyday work I have on - in June writing can be 10 hours a week, in January 40 (hence the amount coming out at the moment, work is quiet until Monday. Then I'll be quiet as a lamb. )


----------



## ratsy

Well you have motivated me to do a blog post!

http://nathanhystad.ticketyboopress.co.uk/


----------



## Jo Zebedee

Go you! Nice post.


----------



## Mouse

Odonata


----------



## Abernovo

Good articles, ratsy and Mouse. (And springs!)

Mouse, you have the Daily Puppy on your blog! Never seen that before, but...cute!


----------



## Mouse

Ha. Yeah, had it on there for years!


----------



## Deep Space Nina

I wrote a blog-entry on Andy Weir´s "The Martian" (German language):
http://www.agm-magazin.de/de/blog/2015/01/09/der-marsianer-nach-hause-kommunizieren/


----------



## Abernovo

Thanks for putting that up, Nina. I hadn't heard of this book before, but your blog entry made it sound worthwhile*. Looked it up, and _The Martian_ has some pretty high ratings, as well as being on Richard and Judy's reading lists. A lot of their recommendations have turned out pretty decent.

So, another one on my list to consider. I might download the preview first. Wonder if the library has a copy...

*Google Translate is helpful sometimes, if imperfect. My German language skills are rusty; it's been a while.


----------



## Deep Space Nina

Oh, I did not expect this! - Well, I reviewed the translation and then found out: Oh, they are going to make this a movie! If we are lucky, we can already see it at the end of this year. But I guess the opinions are controversial. Of you don´t like SF with a lot of science involved (what is in my point of view paradox), you will not like the book. But I loved the story about this man all alone struggeling for his life and staying so sarcastic a lot!


----------



## Teresa Edgerton

Mouse was kind enough to write a guest post for my blog:

http://teresaedgertoneditor.com/guest-blog-emma-tett/

If you've ever considered writing with a collaborator, you should hie yourself hence and read it. (Or even if you haven't.)


----------



## Deep Space Nina

About the audio-book "Irondead" (fantasy, German language):
http://www.agm-magazin.de/de/blog/2...ction-voraus-mit-maschinenspinnen-vs-titanic/


----------



## Jo Zebedee

I have a double.

Firstly, Jennifer Carson, an amazing editor, currently working with Tickety-boo press wrote a brilliant guest post on what an editor actually does, when you might need one, and what to expect. It's really informative, and I learned loads about the process. Here's the link:

http://jozebwrites.blogspot.co.uk/2015/01/thats-what-editors-are-for.html

And, of course, I did one for her back, about those moments where inspiration might strike:

http://leasspell.net/blog/2015/01/moment-quiet-inspiration/


----------



## Teresa Edgerton

Excellent articles, both of them!


----------



## ratsy

Great articles springs!


----------



## Stephen Palmer

Blog about my story _Blanknoir_ in Andrew Hook's new anthology.


----------



## thaddeus6th

It's not exactly a recent release, but I've reviewed Caesar's War Commentaries: http://thaddeusthesixth.blogspot.co.uk/2015/01/review-caesars-war-commentaries-by.html


----------



## Jo Zebedee

I had a wee muse about the querying process second time around:

http://jozebwrites.blogspot.co.uk/2015/02/notes-to-my-former-self.html


----------



## Deep Space Nina

The second part of the 5th season of "The Walking Dead" came out and they are making an event about it here in Austria. That is what I have blogged about. (In German language)
http://www.agm-magazin.de/de/blog/2...tis-sky-night-in-kinos-in-innsbruck-und-linz/


----------



## ratsy

Just an update Blog post by me... http://nathanhystad.ticketyboopress.co.uk/


----------



## thaddeus6th

Did an interview with Andrew P. Weston, author of the IX (historical fiction meets sci-fi) http://thaddeusthesixth.blogspot.co.uk/2015/02/an-interview-with-andrew-p-weston.html


----------



## Deep Space Nina

I wrote an review (German language) about an audio book by Urs Widmer: http://www.agm-magazin.de/de/blog/2015/02/20/zwei-maenner-eine-frau-und-ein-liebesbrief/


----------



## Jo Zebedee

I thought about how where we publish should be linked to our aspirations:

http://jozebwrites.blogspot.co.uk/2015/02/on-motivation.html

Also, I'm mentioning in this I'm hoping to do a wee blog tour next month - if anyone's interested in giving me a slot, let me know. There is no end to the rubbish I can spout....


----------



## Jo Zebedee

Oh dear. Me again. But this time it's @millymollymo 's fault. She gave me an award and I had to write a blog. And follow simple instructions which I mucked up. Sorry.  But here it is. 

http://jozebwrites.blogspot.co.uk/2015/02/inspiring-blog-allegedly-between.html


----------



## Jo Zebedee

Hee. Don't the rest of you have lots to say? Imagine how much I talk in real life.... Anyhow, a wee bit about what I've been up to over the last few months. 

http://jozebwrites.blogspot.co.uk/2015/02/so-im-being-published-now-what.html

Be warned - I have a blog tour coming up. You all aren't anywhere near as remotely sick of me as you will be.


----------



## thaddeus6th

I'll have reviews of Game of Thrones series 4 and a book on quantum mechanics in the nearish future. Been blogging a bit less due to writing a bit more.


----------



## thaddeus6th

Review/thoughts on the fourth series of Game of Thrones: http://thaddeusthesixth.blogspot.co.uk/2015/03/review-game-of-thrones-series-4-box-set.html


----------



## Jo Zebedee

The lovely @Juliana wrote me a blog about going to conventions.
http://jozebwrites.blogspot.co.uk/2015/03/to-con-or-not-to-con_15.html


----------



## Hex

I wrote about what I'm planning to work on next (_Dark Circles_, again). Not really of interest to anyone except me, but now I've said it publicly, I have to do it.

http://annawrites.net/what-next/


----------



## Mouse

Not today, a few days ago. (I forgot). I guested on Scuttlebutt Reviews: http://www.scuttlebuttreviews.com/emma-jane-guest-post/

Will be taking part in Long and Short Reviews Big Spring... um... thing... on April 3rd. Lots of authors taking part and lots of giveaways. Will post more details on the day, but I'm giving away a copy of Otherworld.


----------



## ratsy

I've had a couple people ask where they can find my stories out there so I thought i'd compile a list for anyone willing to read something by me. It's here http://nathanhystad.ticketyboopress.co.uk/ 

Note the bottom of it @springs


----------



## Jo Zebedee

Oooooh, teaser. 

I'm a busy lady just now, and the fabulous James Worrad let me go and chatter on his about something that started as one thing and changed when Sir Terry died and brought back memories:

http://jamesworrad.blogspot.co.uk/2015/03/guest-post-matters-sir-terry-fandom.html


----------



## Ursa major

Proof that Twitter isn't completely useless: I missed this thread, but received** J-WO's tweet about your lovely guest post. (Okay, I'd have seen your guest post anyway, because I visit Spool Pidgin every day or two, but even so....)


** - As email, that is. I only rarely log into Twitter.


----------



## Jo Zebedee

Ursa major said:


> Proof that Twitter isn't completely useless: I missed this thread, but received** J-WO's tweet about your lovely guest post. (Okay, I'd have seen your guest post anyway, because I visit Spool Pidgin every day or two, but even so....)
> 
> 
> ** - As email, that is. I only rarely log into Twitter.



Yay for twitter! 

I'm going to apologise in advance. I have loads of stuff coming out over the next week or two in various places on various blogs so I'll be flooding this thread a little. It is short term in the run up to launch so I hope you'll all forgive me, but this thread (and twitter and fbook) provides consistent hits on my blog, so I don't want to miss it out. I promise to sit down, be quiet and behave in April. (when it looks like I'll be a busy writing bunny anyway.)


----------



## Ursa major

How could we not "forgive" you? There is no use us all wishing you success while begrudging your various necessary actions designed to achieve it.

(Having said that, all _I_ need to know is where and when to best download the ebook version of Abendau's Heir.)


----------



## Jo Zebedee

Ursa major said:


> How could we not "forgive" you? There is no use us all wishing you success while begrudging your various necessary actions designed to achieve it.
> 
> (Having said that, all _I_ need to know is where and when to best download the ebook version of Abendau's Heir.)



You're fab, and lovely. Um, I'll tag @Gary Compton - he'd be better placed to confirm all than me. 

Oh, and I'll link while I'm here - this was for Absolute Write's March blog chain. It was about Ireland. How could I resist?

http://jozebwrites.blogspot.co.uk/2015/03/the-trouble-with-troubles.html


----------



## HareBrain

You're a blogging machine, @springs! If I had a blog, I'd hire you to ghost-write.


----------



## Jo Zebedee

HareBrain said:


> You're a blogging machine, @springs! If I had a blog, I'd hire you to ghost-write.



Well, if I'm ever stuck for cash...

Yes, i know, loads. But I talk lots


----------



## thaddeus6th

A guest piece on sci-fi world-building, by some woman called Jo Zebedee:
http://thaddeusthesixth.blogspot.co.uk/2015/03/ye-cannae-change-pesky-thing-captain.html


----------



## Gary Compton

Ursa. Ebook and paperback will be going up for pre-order on Amazon next week. Or available for 1 day only on 30th on the TBP website. (Amazon have stupid rules I have to follow so one day only.)

Hope that helps


----------



## Ursa major

Gary Compton said:


> Hope that helps


It does indeed.


----------



## Stephen Palmer

Some brief thoughts inspired by Terry.


----------



## ratsy

Here is my first attempt at a Blog interview with ...drum roll....you guessed it...the one and only... (click link to see)

http://nathanhystad.ticketyboopress.co.uk/


----------



## Jo Zebedee

Oh dear, sorry.... 

Stephen - nice post.


----------



## Mouse

I have a guest today. Take a look, you can win stuff: http://emmy-j.blogspot.co.uk/2015/03/ray-of-sunlight-by-brynn-stein-guest.html


----------



## Deep Space Nina

I made the nominees of a German science-fiction award public for English speaking readers: http://scifiportal.eu/dsfp-nominations2015/


----------



## millymollymo

So. For some odd reason I end up in Northern Ireland, in a different reality. This weeks blog involves Minecraft, writing, burning things, culture and ... thinking outside the box. Make your story accessible.  http://www.millymollymo.com/burning-temples-culture-and-accessibility/


----------



## Jo Zebedee

It's been a funny event, all right. Some have hated it, and called the event satanic (but it's Norm Iron, we love our satanic guilt), most have been moved by it. It has certainly reached out.


----------



## millymollymo

There are always haters for such things, the Nevada Burning Man rituals have a similar love/hate discourse around it. I've seen a few projects here that are called down as a waste of money, they don't stop hating until they see the post event figures. I think anything that engages with people who would not normally sought 'that' out has to be considered a success. Regardless of format.  Books are only one way of getting a story out there.


----------



## Jo Zebedee

A wee quicky - 5 thoughts a week before publication:

http://jozebwrites.blogspot.co.uk/2015/03/is-it-hard-hell-yes.html


----------



## Hex

http://annawrites.net/guest-post-by-jo-zebedee-what-does-being-published-teach-you/  --- And Jo guest posted on my blog with what you learn when you're being published

(see above, comments about being machine)


----------



## millymollymo

And we're still in N Ireland ... can not possibly think why. Oh yes... Spring's thoughts on how losing her agent gave her super powers and resulted in world domination   http://www.millymollymo.com/guest-post-jo-zebedee-how-i-lost-my-agent/


----------



## Stephen Palmer

I'm delighted to carry a guest post from Jo Zebedee on my blog today.


----------



## Mouse

I'm a guest on Lex Chase's blog today, talking about dogs. http://lexchase.com/blog/2015/04/01/guest-post-must-love-dogs-emma-jane-and-her-pups/


----------



## Susan Boulton

Actually put a blog page on my website. Now I have to write something. eek!

http://www.susanjboulton.co.uk/


----------



## Teresa Edgerton

I posted a long post more or less catching up on things after a couple of months neglecting my blog, said post including much information about Abendau and Oracle. http://teresaedgertoneditor.com/back-again/


----------



## Hex

Nice, Teresa. And it was good to read the blurb for Sue's book -- it explains a couple of things that I wondered about as I was reading! Sorry you've been ill -- I hate it when colds linger on and on.


----------



## Jo Zebedee

Now my guests are gone I had time to blog about my crazy, crazy week:

http://jozebwrites.blogspot.co.uk/2015/04/week-one.html


----------



## thaddeus6th

On a more frivolous note, I reviewed a remaster of a game that came out ages ago. On the plus side, I quite like the screenshots I took: http://thaddeusthesixth.blogspot.co.uk/2015/04/review-tomb-raider-definitive-edition.html


----------



## ratsy

Should this really be in Jo's section?

Anyways, I mused a bit about ideas in my blog today at http://nathanhystad.ticketyboopress.co.uk/

Stay tuned for a special interview later this week


----------



## Juliana

I don't usually post here because my blog's often a bit silly, but I wrote a piece on Jo and Abendau's Heir, if anyone wants a little look. 
jspinkmills.com


----------



## Jo Zebedee

Juliana said:


> I don't usually post here because my blog's often a bit silly, but I wrote a piece on Jo and Abendau's Heir, if anyone wants a little look.
> jspinkmills.com



I've shared it everywhere - literally! I think this is the nicest thing anyone has ever said about me.  i got all flustered and stunned and - thank you.


----------



## thaddeus6th

Ha, you being flustered had me picturing you fluttering a Chinese fan and blushing furiously 

Oh, and I blogged about a biography of Sir Roger Mortimer:
http://thaddeusthesixth.blogspot.co.uk/2015/04/review-greatest-traitor-life-of-sir.html


----------



## Jo Zebedee

I blogged about coming full circle and what it's going to mean to me to see my book on a shelf for the first time:

http://jozebwrites.blogspot.co.uk/2015/04/circles-of-time.html


----------



## millymollymo

Today is UK YA day on Twitter. (#ukya) Most people are posting about books they recommend from UK authors/set in the UK. Not me. http://www.millymollymo.com/happy-ukya-day/


----------



## Juliana

Today I blogged about my recent reads, including @SJAB's Oracle.

http://jspinkmills.com/2015/04/14/have-book-will-read-2/


----------



## Susan Boulton

Thank you for the kind words. I hope you don't mind me kinking to your blog on Facebook.


----------



## Susan Boulton

Double post oops, but have posted about Eastercon

http://www.susanjboulton.co.uk/blog/


----------



## Juliana

Not at all, Sue. 
Nice Eastercon post. Sounds fun!


----------



## ratsy

I reached out to Chris Guillory after reading his really entertaining debut...here is the interview The Soldier's Sympathy Interview


----------



## Jo Zebedee

Nice!

I blogged about online communities and what to think about when you're in one. Like we are. 

http://jozebwrites.blogspot.co.uk/2015/04/promotion-and-like-part-one-community.html


----------



## HareBrain

I'm impressed that the team of people you have writing blog posts under your name manage such a consistent style. You clearly have them well trained.


----------



## Jo Zebedee

HareBrain said:


> I'm impressed that the team of people you have writing blog posts under your name manage such a consistent style. You clearly have them well trained.



Hard work... Actually I'm cloning myself. Tis the only answer...


----------



## Jo Zebedee

I ranted today. Because I hate being told what to look at and what to do, and like to choose for myself. 

http://jozebwrites.blogspot.co.uk/2015/04/in-which-i-rant.html


----------



## Jo Zebedee

Sorry. After my derailment yesterday, I posted my weekly one. It wasn't the one I was planning - I have some stuff to finish musing on - but instead, I talked about what my world was and why anyone might want to read it:

http://jozebwrites.blogspot.co.uk/2015/04/so-what-is-abendau.html


----------



## Jo Zebedee

Um, is no one else blogging these days?

Anyway, I looked at darkness in my work, since you all got me thinking about it, and what it's there to achieve:

http://jozebwrites.blogspot.co.uk/2015/04/on-mostly-accidental-darkness.html


----------



## thaddeus6th

Is that the right link, Springs?


----------



## Jo Zebedee

thaddeus6th said:


> Is that the right link, Springs?


Probably not, knowing me... 

Does it work now?


----------



## thaddeus6th

Aye (although -1 timing for posting this moments after I RTed the previous article  ).

I know what you mean on things sometime coming across differently to readers. I've had the same writing described as YA violence and pretty damned dark [or words to that effect]. My compass for judging 'adultness' is utterly skew-whiff.


----------



## Juliana

I blogged about the writer's conference I attended last weekend...

http://jspinkmills.com/2015/05/01/nescbwi-15-think-outside-the-crayon-box/


----------



## ratsy

I love it @Juliana  It's really cool to hear about your adventures out there!

I was interviewed! And from someone outside of the Chrons...and they asked me! What is happening????

http://www.gwendolynkiste.com/Blog/writer-of-the-weird-interview-with-nathan-hystad/


----------



## Teresa Edgerton

Excellent report, Juliana.  And an impressive interview, ratsy.  I don't read much horror ... well, practically no modern horror at all ... but the interview tempts me to read some of yours.


----------



## ratsy

Thanks Teresa. My stuff is light horror...I try to go for more creepy than anything else. I don't do gore


----------



## Jo Zebedee

Nice interview. 

I've betaed some of your horror. Twilight Zone-ish, I'd say.


----------



## Juliana

Jo Zebedee said:


> Twilight Zone-ish, I'd say.



Agreed!


----------



## Juliana

And speaking of @ratsy and interviews, he kindly let me interview him on the subject of short story writing: http://jspinkmills.com/2015/05/04/spotlight-on-short-story-writing-with-nathan-hystad/


----------



## ratsy

Thanks for the interview Juliana. I really liked you questions. They actually made me think about short stories a little more clearly which is cool. I'm glad to have been your first Author Spotlight! I look forward to returning the favor


----------



## Jo Zebedee

Nice.... Ooh, author spotlight. Very swish....

I blogged about what worked for me at Comic con and what didn't

http://jozebwrites.blogspot.co.uk/2015/05/being-conned.html


----------



## Juliana

Very nice breakdown, Jo.


----------



## Teresa Edgerton

An intriguing interview about your writing and your writing process, ratsy, and plenty of information and encouragement for new writers.  You and Juliana both did a great job.

Jo, your blog post about the convention contains excellent advice for anyone doing a book-signing anywhere.


----------



## thaddeus6th

Been a little while since my last post. Today's was a ramble (shockingly) about unusual alternatives to kings as supreme leaders [some are familiar, others perhaps not]:
http://thaddeusthesixth.blogspot.co.uk/2015/05/no-king-required.html


----------



## ratsy

Just a quick blab about story ideas from travelling

http://nathanhystad.ticketyboopress.co.uk/travelling-you-may-be-able-to-use-it/


----------



## Juliana

That was fun, @ratsy! And @thaddeus6th, yours was timely as I'm trying to decide what the rulers in my new WIP are called, and hesitant about using Kings and Queens. 

I have a new bit up today about critiquing. It turned out that it's a really hard subject to get into, so this one ended up being more of an intro. Might have to do a follow-up piece eventually! 
http://jspinkmills.com/2015/05/14/to-critique-and-be-critiqued-a-hard-but-necessary-art/


----------



## Teresa Edgerton

That is an excellent blog post, Thaddeus.  If there is a good reason to call the rulers in your world something other than Kings and Queens, if it is, as you demonstrate, a true part of the setting, then it is well worth doing.  But if they are, for all intents and purposes, just ordinary kings and queens, then inventing new words can be confusing for the reader and serves no good purpose.

Any one of the historical examples you provide, however, could be the inspiration and the jumping off place for a story all in itself.

I like your blog post, too, Juliana.  I think isolation for a writer is actually a fairly new thing and weirdly enough developed at a time when communications became easier and easier.

But back in the day when people sat down and wrote long, thoughtful letters to each other, writers did communicate with other writers and provide each other with encouragement, advice, and fellowship.  In a big city, like London or New York, where there were many writers within visiting distance of each other, they would meet together over dinner or cocktails.  And of course there were groups like the Inklings, where writers would read their works to each other for commentary.

Now writers can meet online and something has evolved that is a little like the old days of sending letters back and forth and a little like those conversations over dinner and cocktails, and represents, I think, the best of both.  The internet is also a way to find writers in your area and form a group that meets face-to-face with all the advantages that offers.

But it can take new writers a while to find a group of either kind that they find congenial and helpful at the same time, and that process can be daunting.  Articles like yours may encourage some of them.


----------



## thaddeus6th

Cheers, I was wondering whether my vague ramble was worth posting 

Critiquing is best if one is a sado-masochist, and can be brutally honest [though constructive] to others whilst being content with similar treatment when one's on the receiving end.


----------



## Jo Zebedee

Well, I'm going to lower the tone. This is my Rock Opera of Abendau. Music by Muse (I hope they don't sue me for this....) I didn't want to link to the songs in case I'd be in trouble for that but They're all easily searched on google. Starlight and Invincible probably capture the flavour. 

Tickets anyone?

http://jozebwrites.blogspot.co.uk/2015/05/dream-on.html

Anyone else ever do silly things like this?


----------



## Juliana

Jo Zebedee said:


> This is my Rock Opera of Abendau.



Ha! Love it. And why not a rock opera?!


----------



## thaddeus6th

I used my expert knowledge of cocking things up to compile a short list of stuff to avoid when writing:
http://thaddeusthesixth.blogspot.co.uk/2015/05/things-to-avoid-in-writing.html


----------



## Jo Zebedee

I blogged about Facebook and Twitter and why, if you're serious about writing, you probably need to think about getting on at least one. 

http://jozebwrites.blogspot.co.uk/2015/05/the-dreaded-social-bit.html


----------



## ratsy

Good post Jo. I was at a panel yesterday with an agent and the marketing director for Harper Collins Canada. There had been a lot of talk throughout the day about social media platforms and how important they are. There was a local author whose books have sold over a million copies (self pubbed) and she was adamant you have a platform. Other authors there said they have none. The marketing director said they do look at those things when deciding to take on an author, but at the end of the day it comes down to the story. If you are good enough, they don't care if you have FB, twitter, or anything else. 

But unless you have the marketing power of the big five, you had better be active on social media, because without distribution, the people will have to seek your book out and that makes it a lot harder to sell a book. 

I will be blogging on my experience this week at the confrence, but I honestly feel that almost everything I heard, I'd already known because of the community we have here. It was good to know, we are on top of it here at the chrons!


----------



## thaddeus6th

Not very writing-oriented, but I put up some early thoughts on The Witcher 3: http://thaddeusthesixth.blogspot.co.uk/2015/05/the-witcher-3-ps4-early-thoughts.html


----------



## ratsy

I did a blog on my first writing conference. It was getting a little long winded so I will be posting it in two parts 

Words in 3D Blog


----------



## Juliana

Weird blog piece comparing a Taylor Swift song to the structure of a novel. I may be in dire need of a weekend, or just some more sleep.  

http://jspinkmills.com/2015/05/28/song-and-story-structure/

Also, @ratsy: how did you get your link to have a proper name??


----------



## ratsy

Juliana said:


> Also, @ratsy: how did you get your link to have a proper name??



Hey Juliana...You just type what you want the title to be  Taylor Swift Kick in the Butt  then highlight it, and click the insert link button on the top toolbar..then you put in the link there...and there it is!


----------



## Juliana

Ah, perfect. I used to know how to do it in old-Chrons, but I never figured it out on nu-Chrons. Thank you!!


----------



## Jo Zebedee

Not a blog as such but sf signal hosted a guest piece by me:

http://www.sfsignal.com/archives/20...m=feed&utm_campaign=Feed:+Sfsignal+(SFSignal)


----------



## Jo Zebedee

I blogged about having an awful lot on and being tired, and what to expect when you get to the point where writing is big and so is work and life. (But hopefully didn't moan about it since it's actually great!)

https://www.blogger.com/blogger.g?blogID=6143549215014933898#allposts


----------



## Juliana

Jo Zebedee said:


> But hopefully didn't moan about it since it's actually great!



It came across more as 'this is what I chose, and I love it, but gosh darn it's hard work so make sure you have your eyes open about this here writing lark!' Which I assume is the tone you were going for?


----------



## HareBrain

Strange, it's saying I don't have access.


----------



## ratsy

I finally finished my Part 2 Post on the conference I went to.  http://nathanhystad.ticketyboopress.co.uk/words-in-3d-conference-part-2/ 

Coming up next week an Interview with the Managing editor of Saturday Night Reader Magazine

Edit: jo i dont have access either


----------



## Jo Zebedee

http://jozebwrites.blogspot.co.uk/2015/06/the-hard-yards.html

Thnaks, all. This work better?


----------



## Jo Zebedee

Ho, hum, me again... 

I blogged about Inish Carraig. See if you can all spot the 75 word story in this? (June 2012! Wow, so long ago!)

http://jozebwrites.blogspot.co.uk/2015/06/an-alien-invasion-of-belfast-why-on.html


----------



## ratsy

Nice post Jo. Truly excited to read the book when it's out!

I'm finishing up my interview with Saturday Night Reader Magazine and should be posting it tomorrow!


----------



## Juliana

That was interesting, reading about the 75-worder that triggered the whole thing.


----------



## ratsy

Suzanne Lucas, the founder and editor of Saturday Night Reader was nice enough to do an interview with me

SNR Interview 

I honestly would suggest liking their FB page. It is quite enjoyable to get a 1000 word story 2-3 times a week for a quick read.

And I know there are a lot of great writers here who should submit to her


----------



## Juliana

Nice interview, @ratsy! And I'm with Suzanne; I'd go for Scoob and the gang too...


----------



## Jo Zebedee

Nice one, Ratsy. 

Musing on some comments in the AH discussion thread, I wrote a guest blog for Melissa Snark. If you haven't looked at her blog, it's well worth delving into:

http://www.thesnarkology.com/2015/0...&utm_medium=facebook&utm_source=socialnetwork


----------



## Teresa Edgerton

I've posted an article that Sue was kind enough to contribute as a guest blogger, about her process creating worlds for her novels:

http://teresaedgertoneditor.com/guest-blog-susan-boulton/


----------



## Susan Boulton

Thanks Teresa, it was fun to do. I just hope it helps other writers from being chewed up by the create-a-world shark.


----------



## Susan Boulton

Also;

Alex Davis' blog has guest blog/interviews by myself and other Tickety Boo authors.

http://alexblogsabout.com/interviews/


----------



## Jo Zebedee

Nice, Sue. I mused on how we should approach receiving critiques and what we can or can't control:

http://jozebwrites.blogspot.co.uk/2015/06/ow-that-hurts-but-only-if-i-let-it.html


----------



## thaddeus6th

I wonder what people I beta-read for would make of it if I included the jokes and swear words I have when I redraft my own stuff 

Without wishing to sound like a condom salesman, thickness of skin is vital. Got to be able to take into account what others think, without having your confidence damaged if there's a lot to change.

In less serious news, I reviewed The Witcher 3. Short version = 9.5/10.
http://thaddeusthesixth.blogspot.co.uk/2015/06/review-witcher-3-ps4.html


----------



## Juliana

Catching up on everyone's blog posts. Very nice, all.


----------



## Juliana

Double post, sorry about that!

I have a new blog post up today where I interview @Mouse and @Boneman on writing speculative romance.
http://jspinkmills.com/2015/06/26/spotlight-on-speculative-romance-with-emma-jane-and-jo-marryat/


----------



## ratsy

Great blog Juliana. That was a lot of fun. @Boneman  I love how your favorite authors are 100% different than what your book is. I guess I understand because so is mine. 

I love all the community support there's been lately around here. Kudos to the gang!


----------



## millymollymo

Even though it's months away: A not so pocket guide to attending Nine Worlds. (in two parts) http://www.millymollymo.com/a_not_so_pocket_guide_to_nine_worlds/


----------



## Jo Zebedee

I'm loving how active this board is at the moment. And great interview, Juliana et al (although I can't get used to our Boneman as Jo...)

Anyhow, I blogged about the Johari window and how I use it to frame character interactions:

http://jozebwrites.blogspot.co.uk/2015/06/when-did-you-last-johari.html


----------



## Juliana

@Jo Zebedee very interesting blog post. That sounds like a cool character exercise. And thanks for the comment; yes, it's very hard to address Boneman as Jo. 
@millymollymo Nine Worlds sounds fun! Shame it's all the way across the ocean...


----------



## HareBrain

Jo Zebedee said:


> the Johari window



That'd be a cool book title.

Interesting blog post too. It's the kind of thing that makes me think, "Ooh, I should do that", only to then think, "No, it'd probably reveal the gaping flaws devouring your book from within. Better not to know."


----------



## millymollymo

Tis a bit of a trek for you Juliana, and I am glad I am not the only one that had 'Boneman' identity issues


----------



## thaddeus6th

I ramble inanely about planned/spontaneous writing: http://thaddeusthesixth.blogspot.co.uk/2015/07/planned-versus-spontaneous-writing.html


----------



## Teresa Edgerton

I've started posting some articles on my blog, wherein I plan to pontificate on various subjects related to writing.   They include material I have posted 'round about here and there, including here on the Chronicles, as well as some of the advice I generously bestow on my clients.  This first one http://teresaedgertoneditor.com/on-writing-1-books-should-not-be-written-by-committee/ is based on a portion of my infamous "17 Important Things," although with additions, subtractions, and revisions, which, I fancy, make my ideas on the subject somewhat more coherent.  Or perhaps more bombastic.  Who knows?


----------



## Juliana

Teresa, I really liked your blog post. It was a nice, brisk, teeth-rattling gust of wind.


----------



## millymollymo

Mad Max: Fury Road's been bothering me for a while now. http://www.millymollymo.com/lost-on-fury-road/


----------



## Jo Zebedee

The brilliant Stephen Palmer guest blogged for me today on how he uses language. It certainly made me wonder if I should be braver...

http://jozebwrites.blogspot.co.uk/2015/07/stephen-palmer-fzzz-ed-up-brat.html


----------



## millymollymo

I tend to agree with Stephen. Words, language shapes the story, it adds an additional character and depth to a piece, especially if your working from a close third/first person view point. When done well (as in not in an attempt to be clever)  it doesn't jar a reader, it just flows. I've seen some use words like sprinkles to top an ice-cream. That way...? nah.


----------



## C.E. Gee

I've been blogging about Aphelion Webzine all week.

NAMASTE

C.E. Gee


----------



## Teresa Edgerton

My latest blog post is a review of *Beautiful Intelligence*, by our own Stephen Palmer, but since I also posted it in the Reviews section here, I'm linking to that instead:

https://www.sffchronicles.com/threads/560481/#post-1937917


----------



## Droflet

millymollymo said:


> Mad Max: Fury Road's been bothering me for a while now. http://www.millymollymo.com/lost-on-fury-road/



Yep, the hype was incredible. So much so that it made the movie that more disappointing. Tom Hardy's considerable talent was wasted in this mish mash of an alternative Max movie. I'm, sadly, oh so sadly, with you on this one Milly. RIP Max.


----------



## Susan Boulton

I drew the 13th for the series of blog posts Alex Davis is doing.

This is mine on his website.

To Sequel or not to Sequel.
http://alexblogsabout.com/the-blog/

AND

This is his on my blog. (And for anyone currently reading his book, I think you will find it very interesting.

http://www.susanjboulton.co.uk/guest-blogs/


----------



## Juliana

Lots of lovely blog posts to catch up with...


----------



## millymollymo

Today being the official grad ceremony and the Uni being the cause for the blog. It only seemed fair. www.millymollymo.com (won't be live till after 9am though...I'll be parading round Georgian area of town like a numpty. )


----------



## Teresa Edgerton

Continuing to post on my blog new and improved versions of things I posted on the Chrons a while back.  The latest is:  http://teresaedgertoneditor.com/on-writing-2-the-rules-friends-or-foes/


----------



## Juliana

Ooh, fancy new home in SFF lounge. Guess how often I'm going to forget and click on Jo's board looking for this...  

Anyway, my summer reading roundup, over here. Quick mention of @Stephen Palmer and @Alex Davis on my to-read list.


----------



## ratsy

If anyone missed this one, please feel free to read my new, short blog post!

http://nathanhystad.ticketyboopress.co.uk/baby-shoes-100-stories-by-100-authors/


----------



## Teresa Edgerton

How exciting to be in an anthology with such important writers.  Well done, and congratulations!


----------



## Jo Zebedee

Nice one, Ratsy! 

I blogged about genre definitions and why, for me, stories are all about the people:

http://jozebwrites.blogspot.co.uk/2015/07/defining-things.html


----------



## Juliana

Nice one, Jo. I enjoyed that!


----------



## Teresa Edgerton

Very nice post, Jo.

On by blog today I posted a review of *Atlantia*, by Ally Condie http://teresaedgertoneditor.com/what-im-reading-mid-july/


----------



## Jo Zebedee

I had the chance to interview Amazon bestseller PP Corcoran. It's a fantastic interview, looking at the self publishing 
market with great advice for any writer. His Saiph Series is a must look at for anyone into military sci fi

http://jozebwrites.blogspot.co.uk/2015/07/interview-with-pp-corcoran-author-of.html


----------



## ratsy

Hey Jo, that was a great post, and very informative! Thanks for sharing


----------



## Teresa Edgerton

That was very informative, Jo!


----------



## Jo Zebedee

I thought it was really interesting - I think I might start some sort of twitter hashtag, the writer's journey, or something, because it's all so individual.


----------



## Stephen Palmer

I have written a blog with some photos about my day out in Surrey last Saturday. It's about my debut Memory Seed, which was published almost 20 years ago.


----------



## Teresa Edgerton

What gorgeous pictures, Stephen!


----------



## thaddeus6th

Been a while, but written one about perseverance:
http://thaddeusthesixth.blogspot.co.uk/2015/07/perseverance-is-king.html

Got a couple of interesting blogs lined up for August.


----------



## ratsy

Hey Thad...you just described me...halfway through my first book, and struggling with it. But I will persevere!


----------



## thaddeus6th

It's always difficult around that stage. You've done loads but there's still loads to do. Initial enthusiasm's burnt out and the end's not in sight.

But you've got to keep going. Keep on writing, and soon you'll get the end in sight, then you'll finish the first draft.


----------



## Stephen Palmer

Teresa Edgerton said:


> What gorgeous pictures, Stephen!



Thank you. It was a lovely day, but quite odd to have decades-old memories of novels bubbling up in response to views and buildings...


----------



## Teresa Edgerton

Good blog, Thad.  

My latest blog is about Originality, Genre, and Style.  It's based on a blog post I did here a while back, condensed some, revised some, with some additions.


----------



## millymollymo

Not that any one could ever hope to follow Jonathan Green... however, that's how the dice rolls....*Ahem*  my guest post on Alex Davis Blog.... http://alexblogsabout.com/the-blog/ writing workshops and the importance of writing.


----------



## millymollymo

And in reverse... Alex's post is right here: http://www.millymollymo.com/guest-post-alex-davis/ An extract from The Last War


----------



## ratsy

Teresa, that was a great post. Your blogs have a very eloquent, yet informative style to them that I love.


----------



## Stephen Palmer

Two things for ya:

Me on Tony Ballantyne's blog - How Writers Write

The mighty Alex previewing some of his new work on my blog.


----------



## Teresa Edgerton

That's a wonderful interview, Stephen.  I remember interviewing you myself and you were such a great subject.  You give long thoughtful answers.

And that's an intriguing excerpt from Alex's novel.


----------



## millymollymo

Suggestions for convention goers - applies to all conventions but this one is focused on the up coming Geekfest.

A not so pocket guide to Nine Worlds - part two 

Because part one needed a friend...


----------



## Ray McCarthy

Musing on my Celtic series (well they were proto-Celts probably) on my Blog here rather than my other blogs.


----------



## thaddeus6th

A little ramble about the contrasting views in mythology and fantasy about whether we're civilising the world or deteriorating over time:
http://thaddeusthesixth.blogspot.co.uk/2015/07/the-decline-and-rise-of-mankind.html


----------



## Ray McCarthy

Interesting. @thaddeus6th 
But pedantic mode:
tree of knowledge [of good and evil]
*Not knowledge per se.* Which raises odd questions. They hadn't been forbidden any other tree, including Tree of Life, but exiled apparently because eating of Tree of Life would then be "a bad thing". Note no apples involved. People usually get involved in silly arguments about which fruit was it or "Creation" vs "Evolution" and miss out puzzling this central part of the story of Adam and Eve, which to me seems much more a metaphysical discussion than any attempt a literal history. So why was it forbidden? Exactly what is a "knowledge of good and evil"? Why was the Tree of life not an issue before and was an issue after?

We have more knowledge of the physical, not really more "moral" knowledge in maybe the last 5,000 years (people may have more generally done more bad things and had less enlightened societies, but the written record of Hittites, Sumerians, Ancient Chinese,  Babylonians, Egyptians, Hebrews etc  suggests a very similar concept of morality, even Environment:
*Laws of Moses etc:*
Care for your Animals before yourself
Fence pits so animals won't fall in
Don't muzzle the ox that treads the grain.
Don't cut down the trees when making war, it's the people in the city you are fighting, not the Trees.
Cities of Refuge
Honour, truth, fidelity etc
Differentiate murder and manslaughter
Justice: No false witness. No hearsy, two reliable witnesses
The Poor: Don't clear to the edge of the fields, care for Widows, Orphans and Foreigner.
Statute of time limitations on Debts and Slavery
Care of "slaves" better than serfs in some societies. 

Many also in other cultures as listed above.

In some areas we are getting better. Greed and corruption is as big an issue as ever.
Was there ever a Golden age? Probably not.


----------



## thaddeus6th

Nothing wrong with pedantry 

Convergent law might just be the same as convergent evolution on that it's the best fit for a variety of situations. Losing animals would be costly, so caring for them makes sense from a selfish as well as a selfless perspective.


----------



## Juliana

New blog piece up in my 'spotlight' series where I interview @Jo Zebedee and @Hex on writing local flavor. Great chat with two great writers!

http://jspinkmills.com/2015/07/28/s...al-flavor-with-jo-zebedee-and-anna-dickinson/


----------



## Jo Zebedee

Juliana said:


> New blog piece up in my 'spotlight' series where I interview @Jo Zebedee and @Hex on writing local flavor. Great chat with two great writers!
> 
> http://jspinkmills.com/2015/07/28/s...al-flavor-with-jo-zebedee-and-anna-dickinson/



Thanks so much, Ju. I'll do another retweet etc in a day or so and get you a few more hits?  that Hex one talks some sense...


----------



## ratsy

Great blog Juliana, and well done Jo and Hex

I find myself using places I've visited to write all the time. I mean, I have 2 stories set in New York published and one on the way this year. Sometimes you get a setting in your mind, and you can really use it to create something around the existing space. I guess the one thing I have to try to do is have enough detail, because its so engrained in my head, I almost think everyone should already know what it looks like, or smells like, which is far different than a made up place.

For something like Sleepy Grove, I've went to a cemetery and walked around to get a feel for the setting. Doing that can also pull a lot of setting into your fictional place


----------



## Juliana

ratsy said:


> its so engrained in my head, I almost think everyone should already know what it looks like, or smells like



I have that problem, too!


----------



## Teresa Edgerton

An excellent interview Juliana, Jo, and Hex!

Today I have a fabulous guest post by Steven Poore (aka chopper) on worldbuilding and his upcoming novel* The Heir of the North.*


----------



## Juliana

Lovely post, Teresa and Chopper!


----------



## chopper

glad you enjoyed it - i put the capital letters in especially for you all!  and many thanks to Teresa for hosting!


----------



## Jo Zebedee

Nice one! 

The incredibly energetic @Alex Davis continues his blog run with this excerpt on my blog today. He's done a guest blog every day in July - cheer him on the last furlong! 

http://jozebwrites.blogspot.co.uk/2015/07/alex-daviss-amazing-blog-hop.html


----------



## Jo Zebedee

And this is mine on his blog - where I muse on horror in grimdark and hope I haven't offended anyone by questioning it. 

http://alexblogsabout.com/the-blog/


----------



## hardsciencefanagain

Go read mine,Jo.Might be another one on the way


----------



## chopper

i'm getting around a bit - today i'm over with fellow Grimmie and editor Joanne Hall, talking about accidentally organising events...


----------



## millymollymo

A blog inspired by a Witch's Cat. 
Anyone else remember Story Teller? http://www.millymollymo.com/story-teller/


----------



## Juliana

Very sweet, @millymollymo. And @chopper's account was hilarious. The perils of barcon. 

There's a really, really random bit of silliness up on my blog today, just because it can't all be serious all the time, can it? 
http://jspinkmills.com/2015/08/03/ultimate-mage-battle-urban-fantasy/


----------



## thaddeus6th

A blog about how to self-publish:
http://thaddeusthesixth.blogspot.co.uk/2015/08/how-to-self-publish.html

It's the first in a four part series on self/hybrid publishing [going down both traditional and self-publishing routes]. The others, written by Mouse, Jo and Teresa, will be released later in August.


----------



## Juliana

That was interesting, Thad! Looking forward to the next installments.


----------



## ratsy

I did a little blog on reading, and my history with it http://nathanhystad.ticketyboopress.co.uk/i-love-reading/


----------



## Juliana

Nice, Ratsy! 

I did a little post-vacation piece on why in life and writing we sometimes need to take a step back in order to move forwards:
http://jspinkmills.com/2015/08/07/one-step-forward-one-step-back/


----------



## KyleAW

I just put up a random 600ish word short story/prologue/who knows!?


----------



## Stephen Palmer

Last of a week of photos of inspirational books: random ones…

Will write about Erich Fromm's _The Sane Society_ soon.


----------



## Jo Zebedee

The fab PP Corcoran hosted a guest blog for me where I talked about some of the perils of using Belfast as a setting.

https://plus.google.com/+PPCorcoranAuthor/posts/T3ZXPG7QuxJ


----------



## DPWright

My blog today was about a question I was asked on twitter - awoke some memories of why I have wanted to write from an early age - here's the link to 'The Light as a Descriptive Force' https://dpwrightauthor.wordpress.com/ Hope everyone is having a great Book Lover's Day


----------



## millymollymo

Eh... still recovering from Nine Worlds. Still. And I didn't do half of the things. 
http://www.millymollymo.com/a-knapsack-full-of-nine-worlds/


----------



## KyleAW

Added a blog regarding Rulesbooks for Table-top Roleplay... No idea how successful it'll be but it is a great specialist area of fictional writing !


----------



## thaddeus6th

I didn't write a blog today, but Sir Edric very kindly wrote one explaining his even-handed and moderate view regarding elves:
http://thaddeusthesixth.blogspot.co.uk/2015/08/guest-post-why-elves-are-total-bastards.html


----------



## Juliana

That was fun, Thad. Made me splutter out loud. I do love Sir Edric!


----------



## thaddeus6th

A ramble in which I wonder whether the most important words in a book are on the cover:
http://thaddeusthesixth.blogspot.co.uk/2015/08/you-can-judge-book-by-its-cover.html


----------



## Jo Zebedee

Continuing our mini-series on self-publishing, I talked about why I chose that route for Inish Carraig and why some projects are well suited to it

http://jozebwrites.blogspot.co.uk/2015/08/doing-it-for-yourself.html


----------



## hardsciencefanagain

As regulars may have noticed: I tend to judge a book by its cover
I don't have many Baen and Tor books,come to think of it:none


----------



## Stephen Palmer

A guest blog from the tireless Jo Zebedee...


----------



## Jo Zebedee

Stephen Palmer said:


> A guest blog from the tireless Jo Zebedee...



Thank you, you lovely host. (After tonight I plan a weekend off with my kids...)


----------



## Juliana

Goodness, Jo, you've been busy!!!

A brief review of my most recent reads, including *Inish* by @Jo Zebedee and *Beautiful Intelligence *by @Stephen Palmer:
http://jspinkmills.com/2015/08/24/have-book-will-read-5/


----------



## Jo Zebedee

Thank you so much!


----------



## ratsy

Great blog Juliana!

Seems our lists are very close! I really liked Beautiful Intelligence and Inish Carraig, and just also read The Last War which was very unique.

Abercrombie's new one is great, and I just started Fool's Quest which gives me a ridiculous amount of pleasure to read.


----------



## thaddeus6th

Reviewed Ghost on the Throne, a history of the years immediately after Alexander's death:
http://thaddeusthesixth.blogspot.co.uk/2015/08/review-ghost-on-throne-by-james-romm.html


----------



## Gary Compton

ratsy said:


> Also read The Last War which was very unique.



Stick a review up Ratsy. I will personally kiss you.


----------



## Juliana

Gary Compton said:


> I will personally kiss you



Or delegate to the dog...


----------



## ratsy

I will Gary. I also have to leave one for Oracle still, and Inish now. I did leave one for Stephen's book already


----------



## Jo Zebedee

ratsy said:


> I will Gary. I also have to leave one for Oracle still, and Inish now. I did leave one for Stephen's book already



You, and Juliana, and so many on the chrons are just incredible. 

This also reminds me to speed up in my reading, because I have a few to get to, too.


----------



## hardsciencefanagain

another Pypa story,which will shortly appear


----------



## Gary Compton

ratsy said:


> I will Gary. I also have to leave one for Oracle still, and Inish now. I did leave one for Stephen's book already



***puckers lips***


----------



## Juliana

A new Spotlight post on my blog, in which I interview @Gary Compton:

http://jspinkmills.com/2015/08/27/spotlight-on-small-press-publishing-with-gary-compton/


----------



## ratsy

Great interview guys. I liked the questions and the honest replies.


----------



## Droflet

Yeah, me too. Great interview, you two.


----------



## Juliana

Thanks, guys. I'm really enjoying doing these Spotlights, looking for angles that aren't just straightforward author interviews. Nothing wrong with those, I love reading them, but there are already so many people doing them beautifully.


----------



## Droflet

Nah, forget about the competition, you're doing just fine. Keep it going. Really!


----------



## Michael Coorlim

Did a postmortem on my IntroComp entry and interactive fiction in general. 

Also wrote a short post on how to play "normal" people in RPGs.

Finally, the latest podcast episode was about the Silver Age of Artificial Intelligence in the 1980s and 1990s with the rise of expert systems and Cyc.


----------



## Jo Zebedee

I outlined all the promotion I've been doing in the last week to depress all you aspiring writers who hope to get your book out there, and get rich quick. 

https://www.blogger.com/blogger.g?blogID=6143549215014933898#allposts/postNum=0


----------



## HareBrain

Jo Zebedee said:


> I outlined all the promotion I've been doing in the last week to depress all you aspiring writers who hope to get your book out there, and get rich quick.
> 
> https://www.blogger.com/blogger.g?blogID=6143549215014933898#allposts/postNum=0




Yeah, it was/is depressing, but very interesting. From what I've read/heard, it's this kind of blog post -- how I self-published -- that tends to attract the most attention, because there are so many aspiring writers out there.

@Juliana, I'd like to see a spotlight on cover art/design, if you can find a suitable interviewee.


----------



## Jo Zebedee

HareBrain said:


> Yeah, it was/is depressing, but very interesting. From what I've read/heard, it's this kind of blog post -- how I self-published -- that tends to attract the most attention, because there are so many aspiring writers out there.
> 
> @Juliana, I'd like to see a spotlight on cover art/design, if you can find a suitable interviewee.



Aty, maybe?


----------



## Juliana

HareBrain said:


> @Juliana, I'd like to see a spotlight on cover art/design, if you can find a suitable interviewee.



Oh, I love that idea!! Thanks! 
Off to catch up on everyone else's blogs.

Edit: I already have next month's spotlight lined up; Ralph K and Stephen P are my next victims...  Cover art will slot nicely in after that, I think.


----------



## Teresa Edgerton

I couldn't read your blog post, Jo, because Google wanted me to start an account, something I was reluctant to do.


----------



## Jo Zebedee

Teresa Edgerton said:


> I couldn't read your blog post, Jo, because Google wanted me to start an account, something I was reluctant to do.



Does this one work, Teresa? 

http://jozebwrites.blogspot.co.uk/2015/08/a-week-in-life.html


----------



## Teresa Edgerton

Yes!  It does work.  A good post.  It's inspiring to see how much work you do.  Depressing to think that so much is necessary.


----------



## Droflet

So, Jo, what do you do in your 'spare' time.


----------



## Teresa Edgerton

And here is my latest post, part of the series with Jo, Thad, and Mouse, about self-publishing, traditional publishing, and doing a bit of both.  http://teresaedgertoneditor.com/on-publishing-4-hybrid-publishing-and-the-backlist/


----------



## Jo Zebedee

Teresa Edgerton said:


> Yes!  It does work.  A good post.  It's inspiring to see how much work you do.  Depressing to think that so much is necessary.



Is it, though? Frankly, compared to the work I do for other things it's not that much - this week was an exception, given I'd launched Inish - and most of it is on the ipad, often when having a cuppa tea. (Also, I do things very quickly so time-wise it might not be as much as it sounds. One way of the other, I do find enough spare time to enjoy my kids and family. Admittedly, housework isn't always at OCD levels of achievement.)

If it doesn't get anywhere, if I don't manage to carve out a little niche for myself and find I never sell any books, then it'll be depressing. For now, it's a gamble with time that might see me achieve something special. That's worth a bit of effort. I'm a Sagitarrian, we're the gambler of the zodiac, so that might be why I'm happy to roll the die....

And nice blog post, I'll pop it up later on mine.


----------



## Jo Zebedee

Okay, tis up on mine. Also, before I go off and enjoy my family (who are actually up and dressed now) I tidied this one up. Writing effective torture. Nice bank holiday reading:

http://jozebwrites.blogspot.co.uk/2015/08/you-know-you-write-really-good-torture.html


----------



## Juliana

Teresa and Jo, really great blog posts, both of you! Very interesting.


----------



## Teresa Edgerton

Jo Zebedee said:


> Is it, though? Frankly, compared to the work I do for other things it's not that much



I think it is, at the very least, _daunting _for writers who are not outgoing and who thought that publishing their book would buy them time to write, whereas in the short term, if they do want the book to succeed, it can mean the opposite and require them to spend the time doing exactly the kind of thing they hate (interact with the rest of the human race).

And yet it's inspiring (and informative) to see all the things a writer can do (and one writer is doing) without having to rely on a publisher to get the word out.  There is also the heartening thought that most of these are things one can do without actually leaving the house and (shudder) meeting people face-to-face.


----------



## Jo Zebedee

Teresa Edgerton said:


> I think it is, at the very least, _daunting _for writers who are not outgoing and who thought that publishing their book would buy them time to write, whereas in the short term, if they do want the book to succeed, it can mean the opposite and require them to spend the time doing exactly the kind of thing they hate (interact with the rest of the human race).
> 
> And yet it's inspiring (and informative) to see all the things a writer can do (and one writer is doing) without having to rely on a publisher to get the word out.  There is also the heartening thought that most of these are things one can do without actually leaving the house and (shudder) meeting people face-to-face.



Yes, a lot can get done from the pc. 

 I know I come across as all breezy and confident at this stuff but as you, and many of the Chronners, know, that's far from the case. I was shaking the night of my launch, half-sick. I am terrified of the con next month. But I'll do it. Because, sometimes, even if things are hard, we need to, or the wall always seems too high.


----------



## Teresa Edgerton

Jo Zebedee said:


> Because, sometimes, even if things are hard, we need to, or the wall always seems too high.



And that is absolutely true.  I was the girl who was willing to take an F on an oral report rather than stand up in the front of the class and read out what I had written.  The idea of speaking before a group horrified me.  Now I've learned to be quite confident when I am part of a panel discussion at a convention, no matter how large the audience.

I can still get a little panicky before doing a reading, though, no matter how _small _the audience.  But I've done many more panels than I have readings.  It's about each of us learning the coping mechanisms that work for us, and that comes with practice.

And getting up our nerve to do the thing in the first place.


----------



## Stephen Palmer

Speaking from experience, the smaller audiences are usually the most nerve-wracking. The really large ones, for me anyway, become an amorphous mass of people and you kind of forget they're individuals.


----------



## Stephen Palmer

There are very likely a lot of introverts on this forum. I just thought I'd share this excellent book with those introverts. I think I may have mentioned it before, but it deserves repeating…


----------



## Jo Zebedee

HareBrain said:


> Yeah, it was/is depressing, but very interesting. From what I've read/heard, it's this kind of blog post -- how I self-published -- that tends to attract the most attention, because there are so many aspiring writers out there.
> 
> @Juliana, I'd like to see a spotlight on cover art/design, if you can find a suitable interviewee.



You were right, by the way. In two days I've had more hits on this than any other blog. Well into three figures. 

Misery sells....


----------



## Droflet

Great news, Jo. It's good to see that rewards come to those who put in the greatest effort. You keep goin' girl.


----------



## ratsy

I posted about reading classics HERE


----------



## Juliana

Nice piece, @ratsy. I'm pretty deficient on the classics, too; so much to read, so little time!!!


----------



## ratsy

I know. It is hard to get to everything. And now that I've started to read some science fiction, I'm doomed because there is just so much I've never read.

I better live to be 300


----------



## Jo Zebedee

ratsy said:


> I know. It is hard to get to everything. And now that I've started to read some science fiction, I'm doomed because there is just so much I've never read.
> 
> I better live to be 300


The speed you read at, you'll be fine. I'm glad you liked Salem's Lot, though - I think it's one of King's best. The house is just so creepy...


----------



## HareBrain

Stephen Palmer said:


> There are very likely a lot of introverts on this forum. I just thought I'd share this excellent book with those introverts. I think I may have mentioned it before, but it deserves repeating…



I'm not sure you have mentioned it before -- at least, I didn't notice it. Anyway, I'm glad you did mention it, as it's proving to be a very interesting read.


----------



## Ensign Shah

@Stephen Palmer and @HareBrain. Coincidentally, I have just blogged (my first and only blog,) about my very quiet daughter who quite frankly excells at dancing but would rather sit in pain than speak to someone. I know a lot of children grow out of things like that but wondered if this book might be useful?


----------



## Michael Coorlim

Blogged about my writing process.


----------



## HareBrain

Ensign Shah said:


> @Stephen Palmer and @HareBrain. Coincidentally, I have just blogged (my first and only blog,) about my very quiet daughter who quite frankly excells at dancing but would rather sit in pain than speak to someone. I know a lot of children grow out of things like that but wondered if this book might be useful?



I've only read a small part of it so far, but it seems to provide plenty of reasons why it's OK to be quiet, and that might be something she needs to hear if she's being pressured to be more extrovert and that isn't something she's comfortable with.


----------



## Ensign Shah

@HareBrain. I've done a few techniques around selective mutism with her but think this might be worth a read, thank you.


----------



## ratsy

In case any one missed this one from FB and the Blog here. I have been so lucky to have a bunch of things on the go this year, and I can only hope the trend continues. Of course, when I say lucky, I mean I worked hard to make it all happen  (with the occasional goat sacrifice...right @thaddeus6th )

http://nathanhystad.ticketyboopress.co.uk/young-adventurers-heroes-explorers-swashbucklers/


----------



## thaddeus6th

Congrats, Ratsy. 

Sacrificing goats to Apollo is the only sensible approach to marketing.


----------



## millymollymo

New projects. 
http://www.millymollymo.com/news/


----------



## KyleAW

Random brain leaving added, in the format of a short, short story. Enjoy,


----------



## thaddeus6th

I was tagged yesterday as part of the 777 Writer's Game.

So, here's my post. I could only tag 7 other writers, (could've done double that), alas. There's a very short excerpt from Sir Edric's Kingdom included [no spoilers or hints thereof]:

http://thaddeusthesixth.blogspot.co.uk/2015/09/777-writers-game.html


----------



## Jo Zebedee

Ah, a challenge. I like a challenge. Here's mine (I deliberately missed out a couple of Chronners who I know have good connections, so others would have someone to tag - but I think we'll run out of steam quite soon - hence why I jumped so quickly):

http://jozebwrites.blogspot.co.uk/2015/09/777-writers-game.html


----------



## thaddeus6th

You work far too fast, Springs.

Think you're right about the steam bit, though. [It's surprisingly hard to find a non-spoiler, coherent seven lines all together, I thought].


----------



## Jo Zebedee

thaddeus6th said:


> You work far too fast, Springs.
> 
> Think you're right about the steam bit, though. [It's surprisingly hard to find a non-spoiler, coherent seven lines all together, I thought].



You caught me when I was writing anyway and musing about getting something onto the blog (the post this week I was going to use is going up on sffworld tomorrow instead, which is nice, and the one I want to write - inspired by @HareBrain and I talking about worlds being the mystery element of the story vs a vehicle for character stories is going to take a bit of time to nail). 

It did take a bit of searching for, right enough. Hopefully mine will intrigue readers of book one....


----------



## ratsy

Nice Thad....squiffy...that's a new one to me.

I'll work on this tonight.


----------



## Teresa Edgerton

thaddeus6th said:


> I was tagged yesterday as part of the 777 Writer's Game.
> 
> So, here's my post. I could only tag 7 other writers



What _is_ the 777 Writer's Game?


----------



## Jo Zebedee

Teresa Edgerton said:


> What _is_ the 777 Writer's Game?



You take seven lines from a wip on any page ending with a 7 and post them. Then you tag 7 others to do the same.


----------



## Teresa Edgerton

Maybe I am being dense here.  I am seeing more than seven sentences in yours and Thad's, but a lot of dialogue.  So do you mean seven lines of dialogue?


----------



## Jo Zebedee

I sort of took my lead from Thad, and counted the clauses. It might not be exact, but usually these blog tags allow some room for a range of responses. (Or maybe I did it wrong....)


----------



## Teresa Edgerton

Here is my entry:

http://teresaedgertoneditor.com/the-777-game/


----------



## Jo Zebedee

Nice stuff! Not a blog, but a guest post here, on writing and creating a sense of place:

http://www.sffworld.com/2015/09/guest-post-the-sense-of-a-place-by-jo-zebedee/


----------



## Juliana

Here are my 7 lines... Thanks @Teresa Edgerton and @ratsy for tagging me, that was fun!
Besides KR Green, I've moved my 'tag victims' away from the Chrons list as I'm pretty sure most of us have been covered by now! 

http://jspinkmills.com/2015/09/11/the-777-challenge/


----------



## Teresa Edgerton

I've post a revised version of a blog post and some other stuff I said here and there a few years ago.  Fittingly enough, the subject is revisions  http://teresaedgertoneditor.com/on-writing-4-revisions-not-so-terrifying-as-you-thought/

(What I should write next is a post on procrastination, since this article has been sitting on my computer for over a month.)


----------



## Jo Zebedee

I blogged about what worldbuilding means to me. Next week @HareBrain is going to guest about his perspective on it. 

http://jozebwrites.blogspot.co.uk/2015/09/half-view-of-world.html


----------



## Juliana

Teresa, perfect timing, as I'm just about to start a round of revisions. Great advice from the Goblin Princess, as usual.

And Jo, very nice. And I absolutely agree; I like to know the world is there, in the background, but I don't want to be forced to listen to all of its details. That's when I start skipping bits...


----------



## Juliana

I've been doing a full reread of the Dresden Files series, dividing the books into three blog posts with five books in each. This is the latest:

http://jspinkmills.com/2015/09/23/the-dresden-files-reread-books-11-15/

Next week I have something cool coming; another installment in my Spotlight series, this time on 'Imagining the Future', where I interview @Stephen Palmer and @ralphkern. I'll let you all know when it goes up on the blog.


----------



## Juliana

Oops, three posts in a row (albeit with days between them). Do I get my wrists slapped, mods? 

Anyhow, as promised, here's a fantastic interview with Ralph and Steve, thanks so much guys!
http://jspinkmills.com/2015/09/25/s...he-future-with-ralph-kern-and-stephen-palmer/


----------



## Droflet

Nice one (ah, two) Juliana. You just keep hitting them out of the park. More please.


----------



## thaddeus6th

Not at all. Been light on blogging recently [sadly lacking much free time to get any writing done, let alone bloggery].


----------



## ratsy

Really good one Juliana. I had a great time reading that. I'm a fan of both of theirs so it was very interesting to see their thoughts.


----------



## thaddeus6th

At last, a new blog. Unusually for me, it's about science. I cunningly explain how finding some salt several million miles away makes an apocalypse more likely: http://thaddeusthesixth.blogspot.co.uk/2015/09/the-fermi-paradox-and-great-filter.html


----------



## SilentRoamer

I liked your blogpost Thaddeus6th.

One of the solutions to the Fermi Paradox not mentioned is that the aliens are indeed everywhere but suppress this knowledge for us - I always thought the idea of a species leaving behind Von Neuman probes with a sole purpose of destruction was an interesting theory.

Personally I think the sheer size of space is the limiting factor, if you look at the distances and timescales involved - all life on earth exists on the very small timescales. I mean it would take us 4 years to get to our nearest neighbour travelling at close to the speed of light.

http://www.planetary.org/blogs/emily-lakdawalla/2012/3390.html gives a good example at the scales involved. 100 billion, billion stars is a lot but we have barely scratched the surface.

The Fermi paradox is based on a number of assumptions but it is something I find very interesting, the idea that we haven't found anything "yet" is quite humorous as we have been searching for barely half a decade which is a joke in terms of Galactic timescales.

We also assume radio as a primary source of communication and it may be that in the next 100 years we realise it is woefully inefficient and begin communication in another way.

It could be that our advanced alien friends build their civilisations around black holes and use Pulsars to talk across the cosmos.

I find it highly unlikely that we are the only other life (or even sentient life) in our galaxy but I think the timescales, distances and non anthropomorphic mentalities all combine into a limiting factor.

Thanks for the interesting read


----------



## thaddeus6th

Cheers. As I said in the post, I've known of the Fermi Paradox for a while, but only learnt about the Great Filter yesterday, and found the potential relationship between the two pretty interesting, hence the blog [normally I do fantasy/history rather than science].


----------



## Jo Zebedee

Nice, Thad. I even kept up. 

Today, I'm joined by the fabulous @HareBrain, who talks about worlds and mysteries and why it all matters. It's a great post. 

http://jozebwrites.blogspot.co.uk/2015/09/a-foundation-of-question-marks.html


----------



## HareBrain

Thanks Jo. It's my non-Chrons blogging debut!


----------



## Juliana

@HareBrain nice blog post! Now I can see exactly where TGP and Red Silence came from...


----------



## Jo Zebedee

HareBrain said:


> Thanks Jo. It's my non-Chrons blogging debut!


I am much honoured, then.


----------



## Jo Zebedee

And a run of guest posts for me (I'm working on a blog hop coming up so am beavering and glad of all these people filling the gap for me)

Amy Cook, who is on her second book, ran a signing event and I thought stealing some tips would be cool:

http://jozebwrites.blogspot.co.uk/2015/10/book-signings-big-events-that-can-leave.html


----------



## Juliana

Nice tips from Amy! I'll pass it along to my friend Carrie, who is planning no less then 3 separate launch parties for her 2016 novel (some of which may include conga lines).


----------



## Juliana

I blogged about Jim Butcher's new steampunk series...
http://jspinkmills.com/2015/10/07/the-aeronauts-windlass-by-jim-butcher/


----------



## ratsy

I should be seeing this book tomorrow (along with Julian Knight's new one, and Sanderson's new one!) It will be a fantasypalooza


----------



## Juliana

ratsy said:


> I should be seeing this book tomorrow (along with Julian Knight's new one, and Sanderson's new one!) It will be a fantasypalooza



Someone's going to be busy this weekend!

I ordered KMQ's new book, too (finding it odd to call her Julia!!). Still need to get the Sanderson one though.


----------



## ratsy

Yeah...Francis, KMQ, or Julia???I don't know!


----------



## thaddeus6th

A ramble about the Battle of Kleidion, which was more notable for what happened after the battle than during it:
http://thaddeusthesixth.blogspot.co.uk/2015/10/the-battle-of-kleidion.html


----------



## Jo Zebedee

Here, I talk about something I do a lot... Blagging:

http://jozebwrites.blogspot.co.uk/2015/10/on-noble-art-of-blagging-one-question.html


----------



## ratsy

Good post Jo. Yes I'm beginning to see the value of just asking politely. What can it hurt? Worst case: 'No' Best case 'Yes'  Pretty simple!

Now get back to writing that next book!


----------



## thaddeus6th

I think blagging's probably one of my weakest points. Being fairly quiet isn't a bad thing most of the time, but for marketing/promotion it undoubtedly is. Have plans to try and bang on about Sir Edric [in the appropriate places] much more as the date approaches.

Anyway, Basil II had an odd childhood, to the extent that if someone put it in a medievalish fantasy, a beta reader might well point out how unrealistic it is: http://thaddeusthesixth.blogspot.co.uk/2015/10/basil-iis-odd-childhood.html


----------



## Juliana

Loving your historical posts, Thad.


----------



## thaddeus6th

Juliana, after reading John Julius Norwich's Byzantium history trilogy [NB if anyone decides to buy that, make sure it's the trilogy, not an abridged one volume nonsense] my total ignorance of the Eastern Empire afterwards felt bizarre to recall. It's the equivalent of being unaware of the existence of Asia in the modern world, yet somehow the general historical knowledge we have in this country completely skips over the Eastern Empire.

Edited extra bit: and thanks


----------



## thaddeus6th

Not really news to people here, but I put up a piece about the three open windows (each already has a thread on Chrons):
http://thaddeusthesixth.blogspot.co.uk/2015/10/three-open-windows.html

Next blog will probably be about a trio of historical ladies.


----------



## Stephen Palmer

A photo.


----------



## Jo Zebedee

About taking it all too seriously and needing to go off and build a hedgehog house

http://jozebwrites.blogspot.co.uk/2015/10/this-is-not-sprint.html

Edit - sorry @stephenpalmer - we crossed.


----------



## Stephen Palmer

News of short stories.


----------



## Juliana

Congratulations on the short stories, @Stephen Palmer! "mad as a badger's frootloop'???


----------



## Stephen Palmer

It's got a distinct flavour of _Hairy London_ to it...


----------



## Teresa Edgerton

Congratulations, Stephen!

If it has a flavor of _Hairy London_ it must be mad indeed.


----------



## Stephen Palmer

Knotty Geeks.


----------



## thaddeus6th

Today's blog is about Macedonian She-Wolves:
http://thaddeusthesixth.blogspot.co.uk/2015/10/macedonian-she-wolves.html

It's not the best-known historical period, but I really like the Diadochi era. Just about everyone was fiercely competitive, competent, bold, intelligent, and willing to do battle or commit murder. And the women were just as bad/good as the men.

[I could also have mentioned Cratesipolis[sp], Polyperchon's daughter-in-law, but my knowledge of her is much more limited].

Edited extra bit: that said, I do know that's just her nickname, and it means Conqueror of the City.


----------



## Stephen Palmer

The Humans…


----------



## Juliana

Goodness, @thaddeus6th, what a blood-thirsty blog post! 

Nice interview, @Stephen Palmer.


----------



## thaddeus6th

There's nothing bloodthirsty about a woman pre-emptively murdering her rivals just in case one of them *might* be pregnant.

Ahem.


----------



## Juliana

Well no, not _that_ bit of course. That's just common sense...


----------



## Stephen Palmer

Another book review… "Where Do Camels Belong?"


----------



## ratsy

Hello. I have a new blog site! I'm hoping to keep up with some great content. I'll have my first interview up within the week I hope!

Please subscribe to the blog if you want to keep up to date!

http://nathanhystad.com/2015/10/26/new-blog-site/ 

Also, let me know what you think of the look. It is fairly basic but I will try to mess around with it.


----------



## Droflet

Yep, it's basic alright. But a good starting point for someone embarking on a new chapter in their life. Cough. Look forward to seeing what comes next. At least, unlike me, you've got something out there. Well done, young sir.


----------



## thaddeus6th

I like a basic approach. Fancy flim-flam is not appealing.


----------



## Juliana

For this month's Spotlight I have @Gary Compton and Aty talking cover art:

http://jspinkmills.com/2015/11/02/spotlight-on-cover-art-with-aty-s-behsam-and-gary-compton/


----------



## Teresa Edgerton

The design of your website looks very clean, ratsy.  It gives you a chance to add images to some of your entries without it looking cluttered.

Nice interview, Juliana.  Gary and Aty have such different approaches, the contrast was interesting.


----------



## ratsy

Good one Juliana. I am in the process of having two covers made this month(might be done in December though more likely), and have seen rough drawings for the first one so far. Both artists take a different approach and I can't wait to see what the end results will be. There is something truly exciting about the process from my point of view though. 

Thanks Teresa. I kind of like the clean approach, and I may tweak as I go but for now I will stick with this format.


----------



## ratsy

I said I was going to do interviews on the new blog and the first of these is up! Ralph Kern was kind enough to join me for a few questions.

http://nathanhystad.com/2015/11/04/author-interview-with-ralph-kern/


----------



## Juliana

Great interview, Ralph and Ratsy.


----------



## Jo Zebedee

Nice interview - and it came over well in the email I received this morning about it, with nice clean graphics.


----------



## ratsy

Good. I was hoping...it took me a while to get this one straight, and had to go into the html to change fonts because they weren't matching. You would think you could do something like select all and adjust font in wordpress?? maybe you can, and I just couldn't find it


----------



## Juliana

A review of @chopper's new novel. 

http://jspinkmills.com/2015/11/07/the-heir-to-the-north-by-steven-poore/


----------



## ratsy

I can't read yet! Im 34%/through this on my kindle, but with NaNo, my reading time has dwindled to almost nothing! And the library is telling me Aftermath is ready to pick up. 

I do like it a lot so far. Has that fun fantasy feel to it.


----------



## ratsy

I blogged about my first NaNo week

http://nathanhystad.com/2015/11/09/nanowrimo-week-one/


----------



## Jo Zebedee

I blogged about submission and how I've retaken a bit of control about the whole process:

http://jozebwrites.blogspot.co.uk/2015/11/on-submission-and-sanity.html


----------



## SilentRoamer

Hello all,

Well I have been kicking about this site for a little while now and Brian said I could do no shameless self promotion until I hit 100 posts. Well I am well over and still posting so figured now would probably be a good time.

I have never published anything for others to read and while I am an aspiring SFF writer (mainly I have produced shorts) I have a major problem actually letting people read my work - sort of like when people have trouble listening to their own voice, I feel the same with my writing.

So in order to get over my fear/embarrassment I decided to start a blog and just put up some reviews/news articles. Just a couple of SFF reviews up at the moment and the site is quite basic but I do intend to upgrade the site and include more functionality next year when there is more content.

Anyway if any wants to drop on over and have a read that would be great - more articles and news is upcoming.

_https://*sffden*.wordpress.com/ _


----------



## ratsy

Blog about week 2 of NaNoWriMo 

http://nathanhystad.com/2015/11/16/nanowrimo-week-two/


----------



## Juliana

Nice status update, @ratsy. I've been lurking on the NaNo thread too, secretly cheering you all on. 

Here's a little something from my blog, on why I don't like zombies and something-something writing related. 
http://jspinkmills.com/2015/11/17/words-and-the-walking-dead/


----------



## Teresa Edgerton

I don't like zombies either, but my husband is addicted to them.  Which is weird, because normally he is not at all into horror.  Maybe he just likes the tension and the brave characters fighting against insurmountable odds.

It's an interesting post.

And you make a very good point that as fiction writers we have to work harder to draw readers into each scene.  The difference is very clear when comparing a book with a script.  Not that scriptwriting isn't hard in different ways, I'm sure.  But novelists have to do the work of actors, set designers, all sorts of technicians, and still keep the action going and not bog down in description.


----------



## Juliana

Teresa Edgerton said:


> But novelists have to do the work of actors, set designers, all sorts of technicians, and still keep the action going and not bog down in description.



Hopefully doing it so seamlessly that readers don't even realize what we're up to!


----------



## Teresa Edgerton

Yes, definitely.

And here is what I blogged about today, some things to keep in mind when editing or revising your work http://teresaedgertoneditor.com/on-writing-5-editing-your-own-work/


----------



## ratsy

That was a very insightful piece Teresa. Thanks for sharing.

I interview short story writer, Gwendolyn Kiste...60 publications! She is doing something right. We connected after being in a couple things together, and she actually interviewed me earlier this year!  

http://nathanhystad.com/2015/11/20/author-interview-with-gwendolyn-kiste/


----------



## Jo Zebedee

Nice posts all, and nice to see the thread active. 

I blogged about families in sci fi and wondered where on Earth they all are? (Or on Space, I'm not choosy.)

http://jozebwrites.blogspot.co.uk/2015/11/where-are-all-sci-fi-families.html


----------



## ratsy

Good one Jo. I do see more family stuff in Fantasy for sure. The current Star Wars book has some family dynamics in it. And Scalzi added a family dynamic to John Perry's story, which was well done. Other than that, I sometimes read that scene in a SF book where a pilot is going off to battle and thinking about their family back home; a picture of their little one taped in the cockpit.

I wonder if it is part of the draw of the escapism of reading. People want to live an adventure of a single hero, roaming the universe looking for something. I would like to read something with a more family centred plot. Do you see that more in YA or MG maybe? I haven't read a lot to know.


----------



## Jo Zebedee

ratsy said:


> Good one Jo. I do see more family stuff in Fantasy for sure. The current Star Wars book has some family dynamics in it. And Scalzi added a family dynamic to John Perry's story, which was well done. Other than that, I sometimes read that scene in a SF book where a pilot is going off to battle and thinking about their family back home; a picture of their little one taped in the cockpit.
> 
> I wonder if it is part of the draw of the escapism of reading. People want to live an adventure of a single hero, roaming the universe looking for something. I would like to read something with a more family centred plot. Do you see that more in YA or MG maybe? I haven't read a lot to know.



One of the complaints of YA is that the parents are often dead or off side... (she says, guiltily), so I think it's still missing there. Chris Beckett's Eden books have good sf families in them, and are really, really, worth the read.


----------



## ratsy

And my ever-growing TBR piles gets larger...I have to stop talking


----------



## Juliana

Great blog posts, everyone! It's fab having this space as a reminder, otherwise its so easy to miss all the great things you all write.


----------



## Teresa Edgerton

Excellent interview, ratsy.  People that energetic and prolific astound me.  Such a deep well of creativity makes me jealous.

Jo, many years ago I noticed (well, a friend noticed and I started thinking about it) how rare babies and very small children were in fantasy.  I decided that a big reason is that in fantasy characters are so often on the move, on foot, or on horseback.  Being responsible for a small child rather puts a cramp into any plans to go off adventuring.  I decided to write about what would happen if the main character had no choice but to leave home and go out in to the big cold world with a small child in tow.  It definitely did change the story dynamics. 

Family relationships and responsibilities can definitely make plotting a story more complicated.  But also, more interesting.


----------



## thaddeus6th

Teresa, if it's grimdark, then another issue with very young children would be the very high mortality rate in the medieval world (upon which much, perhaps most, of fantasy is based). If there were multiple young children, dealing with that would necessarily dominate the story.

It can be nice when a story bucks convention, though (as per The Last Of Us*, which had the unusual approach of practically dual protagonists in a surrogate father-daughter relationship).

*It's a videogame, rather than a book, but the point stands.


----------



## thaddeus6th

More modern history, this time on the Fourth Crusade:
http://thaddeusthesixth.blogspot.co.uk/2015/11/the-fourth-crusade.html


----------



## SilentRoamer

Rather boring but one of those things that just needs doing:

Added a submission review policy: https://sffden.wordpress.com/review-submissions-policy/

Big thanks to Jo Zebedee for the advice. Should have an actual review post up in the next few days.


----------



## thaddeus6th

Not boring, sensible. Also, useful for those considering submitting stuff.


----------



## Jo Zebedee

I blogged about becoming an Amazon bestseller. As you do, once you've inhaled the smelling salts:

http://jozebwrites.blogspot.co.uk/2015/11/and-then-i-woke-up-how-i-became-amazon.html


----------



## ratsy

Great post Jo. It is so cool to be able to share a story like that. Now just wait for the reviews to roll in and the recommendations and you should see some consistent ranking!!


----------



## J5V

eBook cover artwork - computer-generated geekery, a bit specialist.
(I'm not going to self-promote yet - until I have my marketing sorted out coherently)


----------



## Juliana

A somewhat rambling post about why I have a soft spot for archers in fiction.

Just Shoot Me: always an archer’s girl


----------



## Teresa Edgerton

Nice post, Juliana!  (My husband is an archer -- target and SCA combat -- plus he writes articles on historical archery.  If you ever want to include one of those dashing archers in one of your books, you might use him as a resource.)


----------



## Juliana

Thanks Teresa, and good to know. It's always nice to have someone knowledgeable to turn to! And he sounds like he really knows his stuff.


----------



## ratsy

I did a little blurb about my Nano month. NaNoWriMo: A Month in Review


----------



## Juliana

@ratsy well done! And thanks for sharing your thoughts on the whole thing.


----------



## Jo Zebedee

I had a little rant - about what the market demands of writers, and what the readers do, and how at the end of the day you should just write your own darn book:

JoZebwrites: Writing rules.


----------



## thaddeus6th

Good advice, Jo.


----------



## ratsy

You mean someone might want to read my sparkling vampire, sex contract, dystopian wizard school book I'm writing eventually? 

Good post Jo! Write what you want to write. My book is what I'm calling low SciFI (whatever that is). Sleepy Grove is Paranormal Detective type, and the new idea I have is Urban Fantasy-ish so I am not pigeon-holing myself. Just writing to see what happens.


----------



## Juliana

Nice post, Jo!


----------



## Teresa Edgerton

Great blog post, Jo!

For many writers, they take so long to write their books that the market has plenty of time to change (maybe more than once) before they are finished, and trying too hard to fit the market seems pretty useless, since who knows what the market will be by the time they are ready to sell the book?

For someone like you, who writes quickly, I can see how the temptation was so great.  And especially once you had an agent telling you what to do.

But now you've gained more confidence in yourself, and, as you say, these days there are more ways than one to reach readers.

You've done a good thing by sharing your experiences with those who might be where you were a few years ago.


----------



## Gonk the Insane

Yes, to echo the others, thanks @Jo Zebedee for sharing that advice - it's the kind of thing I think writers can never hear too often. Thanks for sharing


----------



## Jo Zebedee

Shucks... Thanks all.  it's nice when a rant is useful.


----------



## SilentRoamer

Hey all,

Been busy reading and writing but have a new blog post up and hopefully another one soon to follow:

Inish Carraig review here

Hopefully catch up with other blogs over the weekend.


----------



## Jo Zebedee

SilentRoamer said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Been busy reading and writing but have a new blog post up and hopefully another one soon to follow:
> 
> Inish Carraig review here
> 
> Hopefully catch up with other blogs over the weekend.



Oooh, nice, many thanks.  do you have a fb or twitter feed to follow for the reviews?


----------



## SilentRoamer

It's one of the next things on my list.

Two kids and a wife ensure that my list is very long and perpetually regenerates.  In the lovely kind of way..


----------



## Gonk the Insane

SilentRoamer said:


> my list is very long and perpetually regenerates


You could call it the Doctor Who list


----------



## Stephen Palmer

"No Grave For A Fox" cover reveal on my blog today.


----------



## Juliana

Very nice, Stephen. Looking forward to it!


----------



## thaddeus6th

Wrote a review of The Time Traveller's Guide to Elizabethan England:
Thaddeus the Sixth: Review: The Time Traveller’s Guide to Elizabethan England, by Ian Mortimer


----------



## Jo Zebedee

My blog is on the thorny question of whether or not we need agents in this changing world:

JoZebwrites: To agent or not to agent...

(Answer: it depends)


----------



## Juliana

Interesting piece, Jo! There's certainly a lot to think about nowadays.


----------



## Stephen Palmer

Quick blogette about the just-published Revolutions anthology...


----------



## Juliana

I like the cover. Pretty!

Congratulations, Stephen.


----------



## Teresa Edgerton

Good piece, Jo.  Although not all agents take a year (or any time at all) to develop a book before they send it out.  If the decide to represent a book it is because they consider it publisher-ready and begin to send it out immediately.

Stephen, I love the cover: the colors, the slightly skewed perspective of the city.


----------



## SilentRoamer

I did an interview with SFF Chronicles very own Jo Zebedee:

An interview with Jo Zebedee by SilentRoamer

Many thanks to Jo over the past few weeks for kind words and good advice about my blog and writing in general.


----------



## SilentRoamer

Also a general call if anyone is interested in having a featured review I am open to submissions now:

Submission Policy

Although be warned a fair and frank review is the only way I roll!


----------



## Juliana

Nice interview SR and Jo.


----------



## Stephen Palmer

thaddeus6th said:


> Wrote a review of The Time Traveller's Guide to Elizabethan England:
> Thaddeus the Sixth: Review: The Time Traveller’s Guide to Elizabethan England, by Ian Mortimer



Top notch author.


----------



## ratsy

Newest Author Interview with Steven Poore 

Author Interview with Steven Poore


----------



## Jo Zebedee

Nice, ratsy and Chopper. 

I thought I'd capture the crazy year I've had and just stop to count my blessings. I don't stop often, so it was good for me  

JoZebwrites: Whew..... What a year.


----------



## thaddeus6th

A review of a book I read for the second time, the somewhat enormous Three Kingdoms:
Thaddeus the Sixth: Review: Three Kingdoms, by Luo Guanzhong


----------



## Juliana

Nice round-up, Jo.
Thad, I liked the review but confess I'm exhausted just thinking about the size of it! (book, not review)


----------



## thaddeus6th

Juliana, some editions are over a million words


----------



## Juliana

Yikes! I could build my own throne out of a few of those...


----------



## SilentRoamer

Hey guys,

Well I did say I was going to get this up yesterday - unfortunately I was really tired after staying awake until 3am to watch the advanced screenings!

Anyway here is my review - spoilers only start part way down, are fairly minimal and clearly marked:

Star Wars Episode VII: The Force Awakens - A Review by SilentRoamer


----------



## Juliana

SilentRoamer said:


> spoilers only start part way down, are fairly minimal and clearly marked



I think I'll wait and read it tomorrow after I've watched it, just in case...


----------



## Juliana

New blog interview with our very own @Kerrybuchanan and Snorri Kristjansson on mythology in fantasy.

Spotlight on Mythology in Fantasy with Snorri Kristjansson and Kerry Buchanan


----------



## Jo Zebedee

Juliana said:


> New blog interview with our very own @Kerrybuchanan and Snorri Kristjansson on mythology in fantasy.
> 
> Spotlight on Mythology in Fantasy with Snorri Kristjansson and Kerry Buchanan



Nice! Well done, all!


----------



## ratsy

I posted a 1000 word flash piece that had been published at Saturday Night Reader last Christmas

Christmas Story - Never Too Old


----------



## Juliana

Here's a roundup of 2016 reading highlights, thanks to my guests @Jo Zebedee @ratsy @thaddeus6th @chopper and @Jennifer L. Carson 

Books? What Books? 2015 Reading Highlights


----------



## millymollymo

Oh no not another "Roundup" blog post? Thank you 2015…


----------



## chopper

millymollymo said:


> Oh no not another "Roundup" blog post? Thank you 2015…


aw gosh, that's why we do 'em


----------



## ratsy

When Juliana asked for my top reads I had sent a whole page on my reading in 2015 and she suggested I post it for my own blog, so here it is!

2015 -A Reader's Year in Review


----------



## Juliana

I'm so glad you posted it! Nice piece.


----------



## thaddeus6th

Reviewed a biography of William Marshal. It's really rather good:
Thaddeus the Sixth: Review: The Greatest Knight, by Thomas Asbridge

Like all the best knights, he was accused of an affair with the wife of a king.


----------



## Juliana

thaddeus6th said:


> Like all the best knights, he was accused of an affair with the wife of a king.


 

I love your historical posts, Thad.


----------



## thaddeus6th

Thanks 

I am going to try and read more fiction this year. If I remember. I can occasionally be absent-minded (there was over a decade and a half between me reading the first and second entries in the Death Gate Cycle...).


----------



## Jo Zebedee

A review set me musing about the end of Abendau's Heir and why it was so imprortant to me:

JoZebwrites: THAT ENDING....


----------



## thaddeus6th

Don't usually mention the writing diary on my site (generally it's updates and the like about my progress). But this one contains the first glimpse of Dog, the world's most heroically underpaid man.
Future Doings - and a picture of Dog


----------



## millymollymo

Winds of Winter...quit yer moaning and read more


----------



## Jo Zebedee

I turned a left-out at the last minute scene from Inish Carraig into a short story. I did it mostly because it's set in my home town and might give the locals a smile, but it's a nice scene about Josey just after she's forced to leave Belfast:

JoZebwrites: When the aliens did for Carrick...


----------



## Juliana

Very nice, all of you. 

Jo, that was a fun 'extra scene'. Well, maybe not fun for Josey, but a neat little scene.


----------



## Jo Zebedee

Juliana said:


> Very nice, all of you.
> 
> Jo, that was a fun 'extra scene'. Well, maybe not fun for Josey, but a neat little scene.



It was one of my favourites but a last run through by an editor I really like (who ultimately rejected) felt that that section of the book was too slow - a few others had mentioned it - and that this scene added nothing we didn't already know to the Josey storyline. I agreed with her and deleted it, but I've always missed having it out there...


----------



## Jo Zebedee

Sorry, double post, but I've been tidying up. This is another free short that got buried on my facebook page - covering one of the desert myths from Abendau. 

I have plans for these spiders. I know just the character who could do with meeting them on a dark night...

JoZebwrites: ANKSHARA - a myth of Abendau


----------



## Deep Space Nina

I posted an entry on the Star Wars Identities Exhibition in Vienna (I plan to see it later): 
Star Wars Identities Exhibition in Vienna, Austria | Europa SF – The European Speculative Fiction portal


----------



## ratsy

They had that exhibition here a year or two ago but I never did go. Friends did and said it was quite cool


----------



## Deep Space Nina

That´s great to read! I don´t live in Vienna anymore, but I guess I will go there as it is not that far.


----------



## SilentRoamer

Great posts guys! You are all much more reliable bloggers than I am so I am going to have to improve my output.

Anyway I have done a (slightly belated) 2015 roundup post:

2015: SilentRoamer by the numbers.

Really is worrying to look at the sheer volume of books that I buy, thankfully I am out of space until the summer sun hits and I can build some more shelving (alas I lack a significantly sized Man Cave).


----------



## Juliana

Wow, nice breakdown SR! I'm terrible at keeping track of what I've read as I mix up library books, bought books (paper) and bought books (kindle). Easy to track down the bought stuff; the library books not so much...


----------



## Jo Zebedee

I am astounded anyone manages to read so much...


----------



## thaddeus6th

I'm rubbish at blogging regularly. Going to try and make it a Friday thingummyjig (with rare exceptions). Got a few books for Christmas, which should sort January, but I'm horrendously absent-minded...


----------



## Juliana

thaddeus6th said:


> I'm rubbish at blogging regularly.



I tend to have longish breaks and then post every 3-4 days; very very patchy. Maybe I should try the set day of the week thing, too. I think Jo used to have a set day, not sure if that's still the case?


----------



## Jo Zebedee

Juliana said:


> I tend to have longish breaks and then post every 3-4 days; very very patchy. Maybe I should try the set day of the week thing, too. I think Jo used to have a set day, not sure if that's still the case?



I used to be a bit more ad hoc but I've been trying to make Friday my blog day. Trying to... (but a rant a week is about right for me, and most of mine are constrained rants...)


----------



## Jo Zebedee

And since it's Friday.... here y'all go. What really happens when you publish a book. I got a bit distracted by becoming an Amazon bestseller in the middle of this, so it might get a bit unstructured. 

JoZebwrites: What happens when I'm published?


----------



## Juliana

Very interesting, Jo. I've shared on my local writers page; this is all really great info!


----------



## thaddeus6th

A review of a book I got for Christmas:
Thaddeus the Sixth: The Illustrated Herdwick Shepherd, by James Rebanks

Still conflicted over SFF reviews. I want to avoid what might be seen as backscratching (I rarely give bad reviews, partly because I now just give up on bad books), but not reviewing when I hope others review mine also feels a bit rubbish. Blargle.

Got a couple more books to read before I get onto any SFF, though.


----------



## Jo Zebedee

thaddeus6th said:


> A review of a book I got for Christmas:
> Thaddeus the Sixth: The Illustrated Herdwick Shepherd, by James Rebanks
> 
> Still conflicted over SFF reviews. I want to avoid what might be seen as backscratching (I rarely give bad reviews, partly because I now just give up on bad books), but not reviewing when I hope others review mine also feels a bit rubbish. Blargle.
> 
> Got a couple more books to read before I get onto any SFF, though.


I don't review back as many as have reviewed mine - I simply haven't caught up due to lack of time. I think feeling you have to is a bad way to approach reviews.


----------



## thaddeus6th

Quite like the interviews because of this (asking the questions).


----------



## Jo Zebedee

thaddeus6th said:


> Quite like the interviews because of this (asking the questions).[/QUOTE



See, that's the thing. Everyone does what they're good at and like doing - it's all support. I facebook and tweet anything I see.


----------



## Juliana

Here's something utterly silly:

Oh, Nuts! Where do I begin?

(Warning: contains nuts. And squirrels.)


----------



## pambaddeley

I used to post regularly then it all went to pot especially last year.  However, I did manage one a few days ago.  Not very interesting probably, as it's just about my general lack of progress lately:-(
though I did mention SFF Chronicles and a book I'm finding helpful on Discoverability
Must Try Harder…. | Pam Baddeley, Writer


----------



## pambaddeley

Juliana said:


> Here's something utterly silly:
> 
> Oh, Nuts! Where do I begin?
> 
> (Warning: contains nuts. And squirrels.)


That is really strange!


----------



## Juliana

pambaddeley said:


> However, I did manage one a few days ago.



I love your dragon tag line!


----------



## pambaddeley

Thanks! I've always been a big fan of dragons.


----------



## Droflet

Juliana said:


> Here's something utterly silly:
> 
> Oh, Nuts! Where do I begin?
> 
> (Warning: contains nuts. And squirrels.)



Love this, Juliana. Meeting of the grey council. Ha. Priceless. And yes, I agree wholeheartedly in your assessment. Beginnings grow from the most obscure places. 
One night before drifting off to sleep, I had an image of my MC holding an infant baby gorilla. Where? What? Why? Don't know, don't care. It festered, like any good idea, and from it I created an entire race of beings, and built a story around them. Book 2 coming later this year. (shameless plug).
Great post, Juliana. Keep 'em coming.


----------



## Juliana

Thanks Drof!

Your book 2 sounds cool. Finishing Stephen Palmer's novella and yours is up next. Looking forward to it.


----------



## Deep Space Nina

This is about the SF-book "The 5th wave", I read and reviewed it in 2014 when the book had been new in German translation, but it had been reposted as the movie came to the cinemas today: Literaturreview: Die Fünfte Welle - AGM Magazin


----------



## Jo Zebedee

My Friday blog - since you can't predict where you writing takes you, I think it might be good just to enjoy it. 

JoZebwrites: You can't always get what you want...


----------



## Juliana

Great blog post as always, Jo. And right on track with lots of my own musings at present, since between the Chrons and my SCBWI friends I'm seeing a full range of different options, different paths taken. It's very interesting watching where different people's careers take them.


----------



## thaddeus6th

Another review (I don't normally have so many consecutively, but I got books for Christmas):
Thaddeus the Sixth: Review: Very British Problems, by Rob Temple

At least two more after this.

Edited extra bit: I'll probably ramble about history when the reviews end. Perhaps who the best Successor was, or something or other from the Eastern Roman Empire [maybe why Justinian is wildly overrated].


----------



## Jo Zebedee

I enjoyed that book, Thad. Good fun. 

Anyhow, I blogged about podcasting and how much fun I found it. I stuck a couple of tips in to make myself useful:

JoZebwrites: Podcasting across the Universe


----------



## thaddeus6th

You big hitter, Jo 

Tips sound good, as ever. Not sure if I'd do that sort of thing. 

Another review: Thaddeus the Sixth: Review: How Britain Kept Calm And Carried On, by Anton Rippon

I think there are 1-2 more, and then I'll actually have to think about what to put up after that.


----------



## Jo Zebedee

thaddeus6th said:


> You big hitter, Jo
> 
> Tips sound good, as ever. Not sure if I'd do that sort of thing.
> 
> Another review: Thaddeus the Sixth: Review: How Britain Kept Calm And Carried On, by Anton Rippon
> 
> I think there are 1-2 more, and then I'll actually have to think about what to put up after that.


I didn't think I'd ever manage to do such a thing! Really. Surprise yourself


----------



## ratsy

Hey everyone. I did a little post about what led to Woodbridge, and a teaser of the next two projects. 

The Road to Woodbridge


----------



## thaddeus6th

Just reviewed The Banner Saga (PS4). Got one more book review and then I'll have to actually think of what to write.
Thaddeus the Sixth: Review: The Banner Saga (PS4)

Might go for the Diadochi or something Eastern Roman (why Justinian's so bloody overrated, maybe).

Ratsy, hope Lake Manor, and the other anthologies, sell bucketloads


----------



## Jo Zebedee

Rather more down to Earth today. I talked about why you should write your own book and not try to be anyone else

JoZebwrites: Why can't I write like....


----------



## ratsy

Good post Jo. I try not to think about it too often but I started My Sweet Satan by Peter Cawdron and instantly had a little of the green monster. But you are correct, no one writes like me (not that they would want to...hahaha) **braces for slap**


----------



## Jo Zebedee

ratsy said:


> Good post Jo. I try not to think about it too often but I started My Sweet Satan by Peter Cawdron and instantly had a little of the green monster. But you are correct, no one writes like me (not that they would want to...hahaha) **braces for slap**


Slap...  (It was @Teresa Edgerton and @Parson who did for me. A combined slap from them leads to deep thinking, for sure...)


----------



## Juliana

I'm often, well jealous isn't the word, more like admiringly envious, of many writers, many of them here in the Chrons. But I had a moment of pure and absolute jealousy when I started reading Victoria Schaub's A Darker Shade of Magic. But Jo's absolutely right; for better or for worse, I write the way I do and that's it, really.


----------



## thaddeus6th

Last review (probably) for a little while, on a biography of Antigonus Monopthalmus:
Thaddeus the Sixth: Antigonus the One-Eyed, by Jeff Champion

I've just started re-reading Outlaws of the Marsh. Given it's around a million words long, the review won't be coming for a while


----------



## pambaddeley

Did a post about my journey through social media so far - ha ha - in building up an "author platform"
Building an Author Platform | Pam Baddeley, Writer


----------



## Jo Zebedee

So, what's it really like to be mauled by the likes of Teresa Edgerton. 

JoZebwrites: EDITING MATTERS

(written to put off editing for an extra 10 minutes...)


----------



## Juliana

Great blog post! Nice insights, Jo.


----------



## Deep Space Nina

I blogged about the fantasy book "Sieben Heere" by Tobias O. Meißner. And well, it is a German book and I wrote in German.
Literatur-Review: Sieben Heere von Tobias O. Meißner - AGM Magazin


----------



## millymollymo

Link through to the interview with Fantasy author Marc Turner :: Marc Turner Interview


----------



## Stephen Palmer

All ten of my novels summarised as haikus.


----------



## Juliana

Great interview MMM! Really interesting. And now I've added ANOTHER book to my to-read list, bother.

Stephen, that was amazing. Love it!


----------



## Jo Zebedee

I took a day off. Good grief, Charlie Brown...

JoZebwrites:  Roadkill Cake


----------



## pambaddeley

Blogged about website maintenance and researching ISBN numbers...Swan Legs Peddling | Pam Baddeley, Writer


----------



## millymollymo

Poor Hedgehog  
Pam, I think the manic scrambling to stay ahead is infectious, everyone's busy doing it! 

I did update today, and not for an interview. Go me. The work I've been doing pretty much underlined the importance of the audience: 
Audiences, Media and the Right Path


----------



## Jo Zebedee

Nice, Millymollymo. 

Preaching to the converted here - how to beat the writing odds. 

JoZebwrites: NEVER TELL ME THE ODDS


----------



## Stephen Palmer

Arriving in due course.


----------



## Juliana

Sounds good, Stephen!

I already have Muezzinland in my reading queue - I want to see how it fits in after BI and No Grave for a Fox now that you've created the bridge. Looks like I'll be adding some more titles to my list!


----------



## Stephen Palmer

I hope you read the author's warning about Muezzinland...


----------



## pambaddeley

About more website stuff and that I've been doing challenges on SFF 
Buzzing Around the Tree of Life – Pam Baddeley, Writer


----------



## thaddeus6th

Things coming soon, from me: Thaddeus the Sixth: 2016: Publishing Plans

Assuming nothing dreadful happens, the Fallow Period of Doom should be behind me.


----------



## Jo Zebedee

thaddeus6th said:


> Things coming soon, from me: Thaddeus the Sixth: 2016: Publishing Plans
> 
> Assuming nothing dreadful happens, the Fallow Period of Doom should be behind me.


Okay, let my eeee-ing begin. Sir Edric! Yay!


----------



## Stephen Palmer

The Lie Tree.


----------



## ratsy

In case anyone missed this in the publishing area, I did an interview with Richard Fox with some cool BookBub details from his recent promo

Interview with Richard Fox, author of The Ember War Saga


----------



## Jo Zebedee

The weekly blog, about writing multiple projects and why, if you're going to make it as a writer, you might have to learn how to:

JoZebwrites: WHY ONE BOOK JUST AIN'T GOING TO CRACK THIS GAME


----------



## thaddeus6th

Good piece, Jo. I agree on keeping the plates spinning. Should be enough to keep you on your toes, without decorating the floor with crockery.


----------



## Juliana

Great blog post, Jo. Funnily enough, most of my local crit group were at a SCBWI conference last weekend and apparently one of the themes that kept getting touched on was making sure you keep working on new projects, instead of getting stuck on the one novel for years. Building up a body of work, so that when you get published, you have older things to revise and work on, and new projects ahead.


----------



## thaddeus6th

Some suggestions for beginners to classical history:
Thaddeus the Sixth: Classical History for Beginners


----------



## Stephen Palmer

Some nice sepia photographs…


----------



## Jo Zebedee

when should you start an internet platform? 
JoZebwrites: DIVING OFF THE PLATFORM


----------



## Jo Zebedee

Today - a little different, with two reviews I caught up with. Luna by Ian McDonald and The Gracekeepers by Kirsty Logan

JoZebwrites: Review - Luna and The Gracekeepers


----------



## Jo Zebedee

We need more bloggers on the Chrons! There used to be loads of us. What happened to everyone? 

Anyhow my Friday musing is on values and what competition does to us. 

JoZebwrites: COMPETITIVE, MOI?


----------



## Stephen Palmer

An important historical document.


----------



## thaddeus6th

Jo, been a little light on blogging due to a combination of much work (making redrafting notes took a loooong time) and having gone from umpteen reviews (about 6-7) to none. Do plan to keep blogging, just that I've not had that much time and stuff wouldn't come to me (and I'd rather take a small break than just write stuff for the sake of it).


----------



## Juliana

I didn't put my last blog post here, as I posted it in GWD instead (it was the interview about making time to write). I've been trying to organize my notes from last week's convention, and I'll do a blog post on that.


----------



## Juliana

There! Organized!

Boskone 53 Round-up
(also, if you click on home, the next post down is the making time to write one)


----------



## Jo Zebedee

Ha! Got you all on the run (nice read, Ju!) anyhow, I mused on where the spaces for an author to grow are now:

JoZebwrites: Room to Mature.


----------



## Juliana

As usual, interesting musings from Jo.


----------



## Stephen Palmer

The Naughty Step rides again...


----------



## pambaddeley

Just posted about the progress on the 'final' edit ... at least there is some  - Chipping Away at the Stone – Pam Baddeley, Writer


----------



## Stephen Palmer

On crappy reviews.


----------



## Jo Zebedee

On to-do lists. And stress. 

JoZebwrites: Must do, should do, would like to do


----------



## thaddeus6th

Jo, good piece. One minor point I'd make is that women being more likely to report stress than men doesn't necessarily mean they feel more. Men (bit cliched, but still) bottling things up happens a lot, and is probably why more than three-quarters of suicides are male (women actually attempt more, but in such a way that rescue is possible, whereas men, despite attempting fewer, tend to go all the way).

I agree entirely on time management being very tricky, especially when lots of things are easy to forget (it's why I reply to e-mails so quickly, otherwise I can forget about things for months).

Edited extra bit: and here's a piece I did yesterday with a few quick tips about comedy: Thaddeus the Sixth: Tips: Writing Comedy


----------



## Jo Zebedee

thaddeus6th said:


> Jo, good piece. One minor point I'd make is that women being more likely to report stress than men doesn't necessarily mean they feel more. Men (bit cliched, but still) bottling things up happens a lot, and is probably why more than three-quarters of suicides are male (women actually attempt more, but in such a way that rescue is possible, whereas men, despite attempting fewer, tend to go all the way).
> 
> I agree entirely on time management being very tricky, especially when lots of things are easy to forget (it's why I reply to e-mails so quickly, otherwise I can forget about things for months).
> 
> Edited extra bit: and here's a piece I did yesterday with a few quick tips about comedy: Thaddeus the Sixth: Tips: Writing Comedy



I absolutely agree with you on the men front, actually (and male suicide is a huge problem here in NI, one of the bit, often overlooked, legacies of our past), but one salient point that i think does make things a little different is that it is the level of women's stress that has climbed markedly in recent years with, as far as I could research (pity @alchemist isn't around), a less noticeable rise in male stress. 

So, yes, both sexes get stressed, and men's is often under-recorded (although there is a key hormone women tend to be lower in, so there is a medical reason why women are also more prone), but it's women's stress that is mushrooming currently.


----------



## thaddeus6th

The increase is probably right, given that women have moved from working being a bit unusual to it being standard (male childcare has made a bit of a shift but not to the same degree).


----------



## Juliana

Jo and Thad, I finally had the time and wifi access to read your latest blog posts, and well worth the wait. Thad, great tips list! And Jo, bleakly true on stress and to-do lists (both for men and women). I've always loved the quote by Anne Morrow Lindbergh, wife of adventurer Charles Lindbergh and mother of five. "What a curious act we women perform everyday of our lives. It puts the trapeze artists to shame. Look at us. We run a tightrope daily, balancing a pile of books on the head. Baby carriages, parasol, kitchen, chair, still under control. Steady now!"


----------



## thaddeus6th

Thanks 

Due to pre-release stuff, I actually have plans for the next few weeks and (due to a chance tweet) will likely be doing a piece about disabled figures from history. The tweet was about disability and lack thereof in fantasy, which gave me pause for thought.


----------



## Juliana

Here's something odd and a bit waffly that sort of poured out this morning... On how fantasy stories can seem at the same time familiar and unfamiliar.

The (Un)Familiar


----------



## Jo Zebedee

Nice, Ju. Thad, Mark Lawrence did something like that a few years ago - it might be worth looking at what he had to say. 

Anyhow, I blogged about blogging: 

JoZebwrites: BLOG ‘COS YOU WANT TO, NOT ‘COS YOU HAVE TO.

Next week, I'm taking a break since I'm at Mancunicon, but some guy called Sir Edric is going to post for me, on the perils of women.


----------



## Juliana

Jo Zebedee said:


> some guy called Sir Edric is going to post for me, on the perils of women.



Ha! That should be...interesting!

Jo, re your blog post (didn't want to go on and on on FB so posting here), I was determined not to do the whole blog thing. I really, really didn't want to, and I had nothing to say. So instead I started a micro blog on tumblr which was mostly short bits and photos. But then the short bits started growing longer, and I moved to my current wordpress, and next thing I knew I was hooked. Heh. So much for not blogging, ever. Sometimes I bang out a quick 20m blog post, other times (like when I do interviews and need to be properly thoughtful and look up everyone's bios etc) it can take a good couple of hours. But I do it because I like it, not for exposure (although it's lovely and rewarding when an author I've interviewed shares a post).

My friend Carrie (Jo knows who I'm talking about), who has an upcoming debut by a biggie pub house, has been told repeatedly by her 'bosses' that she has to have more internet presence. But she really, really doesn't want to blog. So she found a compromise; she's been posting haikus about special moments in her life instead. 

At the convention I went to lately, Wesley Chu mentioned he tried blogging but really didn't like it; he prefers twitter to connect with people. So I guess the moral is, find what you WANT to do, rather than what you think you SHOULD do. Whether that's blogging, tweeting, or posting haikus online.


----------



## thaddeus6th

Might see if I can find it... my knowledge of disability in fantasy is minimal, but I know a little more about history. 

Alexander and Caesar were both epileptic (Caesar may have also had Crohn's), and Hannibal only had one eye. Depending on the definition, it's surprising the three best known ancient generals were all disabled.

I wouldn't trust a word Sir Edric says. The man's a scurrilous rogue.

Agree entirely on doing what fits. I like Twitter's brevity. I don't like Faceborg's tentacles. My blog, whilst currently (or shortly) all about self-promotion/Sir Edric stuff, is a nice place where I can ramble about historical stuff like the Diadochi and Eastern Roman Empire, or have Sir Edric explain why elves are rubbish. It's handy having a place for that sort of thing.


----------



## thaddeus6th

To maximise efficiency, I copied and pasted this (well, it was a guest piece written for me. I'm not some sort of nefarious bounder):
Thaddeus the Sixth: Guest post: Authors Navigating Instagram - Hashtags, Sister Apps, and Best Practices, by Jo Michaels

It seems there is a thing called an Instagram. And this is a guide for authors using it. Capturing images and transmitting them through the air sounds suspiciously like sorcery to me, but there we are.


----------



## Jo Zebedee

Ho-hum. I had a rant about promoting yourself, looking desperate, and shooting yourself in the foot. And having a fake Amazon account for reviews. It's all happening.  

JoZebwrites: BUT, BUT, BUT! MY BOOK’S GOOD, TOO....


----------



## SilentRoamer

Nice Jo,

Ill check this out when I get home! Amazed at the amount you blog!

Anyway I am in the process of launching a website I have been working on since Christmas (for a customer). So my evenings become my own again. Hopefully I will start blogging and reviewing again this weekend!


----------



## Jo Zebedee

SilentRoamer said:


> Nice Jo,
> 
> Ill check this out when I get home! Amazed at the amount you blog!
> 
> Anyway I am in the process of launching a website I have been working on since Christmas (for a customer). So my evenings become my own again. Hopefully I will start blogging and reviewing again this weekend!


I just quite enjoy blogging.


----------



## thaddeus6th

Nice piece, Jo. I'm not a natural salesman (I was confounded, but pleased, when a recent trip to the optician involved the lady there practically talking me into writing down the book title [and pen name] for her teenage son), and it's difficult to know when to shut up and when to keep banging on about something. I err on the side of quietness, or try to.


----------



## Jo Zebedee

thaddeus6th said:


> Nice piece, Jo. I'm not a natural salesman (I was confounded, but pleased, when a recent trip to the optician involved the lady there practically talking me into writing down the book title [and pen name] for her teenage son), and it's difficult to know when to shut up and when to keep banging on about something. I err on the side of quietness, or try to.


Ha! Everyone who knows me has my business card.  (But I've had to promote the consultancy for years and am used to it.)


----------



## Juliana

'The ultimate Catch-22'. Yup! Pretty much. Good post, Jo.

By the way, blogging question: does anyone back up their blog? And how? I do by simply copy/pasting posts into a word file. But was wondering if there are better, more tech-savvy ways to do it.


----------



## Jo Zebedee

Juliana said:


> 'The ultimate Catch-22'. Yup! Pretty much. Good post, Jo.
> 
> By the way, blogging question: does anyone back up their blog? And how? I do by simply copy/pasting posts into a word file. But was wondering if there are better, more tech-savvy ways to do it.


 um, no. I should think about that, I guess...


----------



## thaddeus6th

I write mine in Open Office, then copy and paste to the blog. 

I haven't done that for my website's writing blog (which is largely writing updates, progress, and the odd free story) because the update nature means it's mostly recent and relevant or older (and not so much).

Another catch-22 is self-publishing and reviews. Get a load of good ones, people think you've got friends and family to do it. Get a load of bad ones, people think your book's rubbish.


----------



## Juliana

thaddeus6th said:


> I write mine in Open Office, then copy and paste to the blog.



I do that to. But then, because I often make small editing changes when reviewing before hitting 'publish', I copy and paste it back into word. Also because I add images after it's in the blog template.

Shall continue as I am doing, then.


----------



## millymollymo

Most 'paid for' blogs on your own domain will offer you the back up opportunity. Or you can install a plug-in dependant on what blog software you are using. If you are using free hosted accounts, there may be a back up option in the dashboard area but often content you post on a free site belongs to the site owner and you won't get that facility. (Insert dull warning about reading T&C's for EVERYTHING you sign up for here.)


----------



## Juliana

Yeah, no plug-ins for me, I use the free wordpress option (with my own domain name). Never mind, will continue to copy/paste.


----------



## Juliana

Meep-meep. Me again. A review up on the blog for Flesh and Wires, a post-alien invasion story by @Jackie Hatton.

Flesh and Wires by Jackie Hatton


----------



## pambaddeley

Juliana said:


> Yeah, no plug-ins for me, I use the free wordpress option (with my own domain name). Never mind, will continue to copy/paste.



I use self hosted WP so maybe it's different, but all the content is stored in a database, so I backup the database to my machine and then removable storage.  Plus I take copy/paste of individual posts as a belt and braces.


----------



## Jo Zebedee

I'm joined this week by Sir Edric, hero of Hornska to talk about women. Not in a good way.

I can't recommend his book too highly.

JoZebwrites: The Vindictiveness of Vicious Vixens


----------



## thaddeus6th

Got to admit, I'm a little proud of the description of Lara Croft as a gun-toting psychopath whose twin hobbies are grave-robbing and homicide


----------



## Juliana

Very good, Thad!


----------



## thaddeus6th

I interviewed an exciting new author:
Thaddeus the Sixth: Jo Zebedee’s First Year Review


----------



## Juliana

New Spotlight post! This one's on writing horror, with two of the authors from @ratsy's *Lake Manor* anthology.

Spotlight on Writing Horror with Gwendolyn Kiste and Scarlett R. Algee


----------



## ratsy

It was great too! I loved the questions you asked!


----------



## Juliana

They were great blog guests.


----------



## pambaddeley

Just a writing progress update plus initial thoughts on finally joining Twitter ... Camping out under the Writerly Stars – Pam Baddeley, Writer


----------



## Jo Zebedee

Here we go, then - are we letting the readers down by not celebrating self-published success as much as trad?

JoZebwrites: EVER HEARD OF….?


----------



## thaddeus6th

I think that's a good point. The problem is that the market's saturated and self-publishing still is seen, by many, as being for those not good enough to be traditionally published. I, by chance, bought my mother a self-published book for Christmas (didn't realise until after I'd bought it). She really liked it, and now my dad's reading it. Doubt either would've realised had I not mentioned it.


----------



## ratsy

I posted about the release day for The Haunting of Lake Manor Hotel! 

Release day!


----------



## Ray McCarthy

I posted about the release day for "The Apprentice's Talent"!

Release day is 18th April 2016 (Provisionally)


----------



## millymollymo

Authors...dear, sweet authors, if you don't ask you won't get. 
If You Don’t Ask.


----------



## thaddeus6th

Good advice there, Triple-M.


----------



## Ray McCarthy

If anyone wants to review any of my books, or provide some feedback for the many not published yet (in various stages of polish or edit), just ask via the contact form (see list here), or PM here. Don't forget a working email address for the Mobi/Kindle compatible copy (free apps for every platform as the Kindle PC app works under WINE), or I can supply ePub or PDF. 

Thanks @millymollymo

This week I'm polishing Blurbs and Covers.


----------



## Jo Zebedee

millymollymo said:


> Authors...dear, sweet authors, if you don't ask you won't get.
> If You Don’t Ask.



This. Lots of people ask me how I managed to get so much coverage in my first year and this is it. I asked, I pleaded, I blagged, I begged.


----------



## Juliana

Great advice, @millymollymo! Good blog post.


----------



## Gonk the Insane

Juliana said:


> Spotlight on Writing Horror with Gwendolyn Kiste and Scarlett R. Algee


Nice article, Juliana. I'm pretty sure that the Games of Thrones reference in the second paragraph should be "Wight Walkers" rather than "White Walkers". But not entirely sure.


----------



## SilentRoamer

Hopefully I will catch up on all of your blogs over the next day or so.

Finding time for finding time… is my latest blog post. Just about the difficulties of finding time and the importance if you want a successful blog.

Hopefully now a big contract is behind me I can start focusing on the site.


----------



## Juliana

Gonk the Insane said:


> Nice article, Juliana.



Thanks Gonk! Definitely White, though Wight makes so much more sense that I actually had to go and double check.  I guess GRRM didn't want to risk the pun police... 

@SilentRoamer I agree; finding blogging time can be a real challenge at times! But I do enjoy it..

EDIT: New blog post up today, on Peter Pan.


----------



## Ray McCarthy

I added my blurb for "The Apprentice's Talent".

I've been advised I should change it regularly on Amazon (and maybe Smashwords?).



Juliana said:


> finding blogging time can be a real challenge at times!


I'd like to do more articles on my various websites, but find writing the novels takes up too much time!


----------



## thaddeus6th

One book out last week, another book out next week, so I decided to go for a musical interlude:
Thaddeus the Sixth: Fantastical music


----------



## Jo Zebedee

Busy little bloggers.  (I had a musical week, too, Thad - I went to see Muse live, which was on the bucket list, and they were awesome.)

Anyhow, I blogged about why it's great to be a wannabe. I think @Teresa Edgerton  will smile at this. 

JoZebwrites: WHAT DO YOU WANNABE?


----------



## Ray McCarthy

Jo Zebedee said:


> I blogged about why it's great to be a wannabe.


But


> Although I’d accept that George Martin might be above it


Isn't he dead and wasn't well known for writing... I'm not that impressed with G.R.R. Martin either, I think you are better?

I thought a "wannabe" writer was was the kind of guy that has a cravat, funny hat, copies mannerisms of  famous writers (Hemmingway's drinking?) maybe used to talk about typewriters, now about Apples and Scrivener ... but no-one has ever seen any of their writing.

You're write, it's an achievement to right 80K words and stick them up on Amazon. Rather than talking about it at parties or in bars.


----------



## Jo Zebedee

Ray McCarthy said:


> But
> 
> Isn't he dead and wasn't well known for writing... I'm not that impressed with G.R.R. Martin either, I think you are better?
> 
> I thought a "wannabe" writer was was the kind of guy that has a cravat, funny hat, copies mannerisms of  famous writers (Hemmingway's drinking?) maybe used to talk about typewriters, now about Apples and Scrivener ... but no-one has ever seen any of their writing.
> 
> You're write, it's an achievement to right 80K words and stick them up on Amazon. Rather than talking about it at parties or in bars.



It seems definititions vary.  From the guy with the cravat to anyone not with a top publisher and popular as hell was a wannabe. Which is cool because if you're a wannabe you've got places to go.


----------



## Juliana

Dammit, Zebedee, now I have the Spice Girls stuck in my brain!

But seriously, nice piece. Reminds me of a talk by the very lovely Kate Messner where she said that we're never happy as writers. We finish a novel, and instead of celebrating we feel bad that we don't have an agent. We get an agent, but we then need a publishing deal. We get a deal, but then we want to make a best-seller's list. We make the list, but then we want to win an award. There's always a step further to go, and sometimes we forget to celebrate the successes because we're always worrying that if we don't make that next step we're a failure...


----------



## Ray McCarthy

Juliana said:


> We finish a novel, and instead of celebrating


That's human standard psychology. Depression is normal and to be expected even on successful completion of a creative project. Once you realise it, it's liberating   The addict starts a new project


----------



## Juliana

Ray McCarthy said:


> The addict starts a new project



I live for new projects.


----------



## Ray McCarthy

Ordered two proof copies of paper version just now
Ray McCarthy · Proof “The Apprentice’s Talent”

My blog posts appear in RSS form on the Amazon.com Author's Page (not on the other other marketplaces, it's an extra option there)
www.amazon.com/author/raymccarthy


----------



## Juliana

I interviewed my local librarians on the comic convention our library has organized. A nice example of keeping up with the times. 

AvonCon 2016


----------



## Jo Zebedee

Juliana said:


> Dammit, Zebedee, now I have the Spice Girls stuck in my brain!
> 
> But seriously, nice piece. Reminds me of a talk by the very lovely Kate Messner where she said that we're never happy as writers. We finish a novel, and instead of celebrating we feel bad that we don't have an agent. We get an agent, but we then need a publishing deal. We get a deal, but then we want to make a best-seller's list. We make the list, but then we want to win an award. There's always a step further to go, and sometimes we forget to celebrate the successes because we're always worrying that if we don't make that next step we're a failure...



Just seen this. There is so much truth in this. We forget to pat ourselves on the back from time to time.


----------



## pambaddeley

Latest progress with using CampNaNoWriMo as motivator on my edit - Back in the Saddle – Pam Baddeley, Writer


----------



## Gonk the Insane

pambaddeley said:


> Latest progress with using CampNaNoWriMo as motivator on my edit


Good luck with it! With regards to kindle formatting you mentioned... I used to use MS Word, but I've since switched to Scrivener, and it makes conversion to various file formats much, much easier (I haven't actually released anything on kindle yet, but I've done some dry runs).

I'd highly recommend Catherine Ryan Howard's _Self-Printed _if you're new to the whole publishing on Amazon thing - it's the best book on the subject I've found.

And no, sadly I'm not paid for plugging either


----------



## pambaddeley

Thanks!  I bought her 2nd edition in paperback, then got the 3rd edition (latest) on Kindle, as I thought her blog looked useful.

I bought Scrivener a few years back but never got beyond part 3 of the tutorial and always forget it by the time I try to go back to it.   However, I bought an online course recently to try to get to grips with it as I heard a lot of recommendations.


----------



## SilentRoamer

The Stars Like Dust review is up on SFFDen.

The heart will sink with the sun – The Stars Like Dust a review by SilentRoamer

This is all part of getting much more reviews and articles published on the site.

Sigfridvonshrink has also made his first review on the site: Any planet is Earth to those that live on it – Pebble in the Sky review by Sigfrid

Watch this space for more from SFFDen.


----------



## Juliana

Mini reviews of my latest reads...

Have Book, Will Read #9


----------



## thaddeus6th

Did an interview with Alexandra Butcher about making an audiobook:
Thaddeus the Sixth: How to Make an Audiobook – interview with Alexandra Butcher

May try this the next time I self-publish.


----------



## Ray McCarthy

I've been trying to post interesting (to me) articles about Science & Technology as well as exposing Cloud hype (there is a valid use for Cloud) on Twitter and Facebook. I renamed my "Magh Meall" page to "Otherworld".

On my own blog I wrote about the paper version of "The Apprentice's Talent" being available direct on CreateSpace. Also how it's 3 to 5 working days for it to be available on Amazon or elsewhere. I ordered two final copies at cheapest shipping rate (1st June 2016 delivery!). It's $11 extra to get two copies inside 3 to 4 days (2 day express courier).
Ray McCarthy · “The Apprentice’s Talent” on paper


----------



## Ray McCarthy

thaddeus6th said:


> about making an audiobook


I know how to do it, though I last did it nearly 30 years ago (Analogue gear and tools, but I'm experienced in using digital ones from video and music editing) I'm interested in what are the publishing options.


----------



## Jo Zebedee

I blogged about how close point of view can be a bit of a marmite

http://jozebwrites.blogspot.co.uk/20...g-it-real.html


----------



## Gonk the Insane

Jo Zebedee said:


> close point of view can be a bit of a marmite


Brilliant post @Jo Zebedee . Thank you so much for posting - it was honest and interesting and illuminating.


----------



## SilentRoamer

New Philip K Dick; Ubik Review by Sigfridvonshrink is up on SFFDen:

Before the universe was, I am – Ubik review by Sigfrid

Hoping to get a post up today about the Chronfest over the weekend.


----------



## sinister42

Now that I have my 100 posts, I'll link you all to my stuff.  I have two blogs I'm working on right now:

Sinister  <-- This is my main blog with general writing snippets, news, suchlike.  My latest project (which hasn't generated much interest yet) is that I want to write *your* story.  Give me a one-paragraph synopsis - beginning, middle, end, and two characters, and I'll write your story.  Number of words and how long it'll take will vary with how much fun I have with it.  Any genre, and you can specify tone (funny vs. serious) and other stuff if you want (like, "they all use laser swords that aren't lightsabers" etc.). 

http://www.dispatchesfromchelandia.blogspot.com <-- I'm serializing a cross-genre science/fantasy novel here that takes place in a world in which magic and modern tech coexist.  It's funny-ish, satirical, there's a murder in it, and eventually, you'll be able to guide the direction of the story.  This serializing idea is inspired by Welcome to Night Vale and Scarfolk Council. 

I'll post updates on this thread when I update things.


----------



## Ray McCarthy

At 00:15 19th April 2016 I commented on my first launch day


> Sales so far of the “The Apprentice’s Talent” are in Australia, Germany, UK and USA.


Ray McCarthy · End of first day, first launch
I've got my blog syncing to Amazon.com author page (automatic) and Goodreads author page (manual).

Thanks again to all the wonderful folk here that helped me get this far.


----------



## SilentRoamer

Just a review of Olaf Stapledons Star Maker.

I was a disembodied, wandering view-point – Star Maker review by SilentRoamer

I have a lot of reviews alreay written out now so I am going to refocus a little onto more chatty posts and some bigger articles I have planned


----------



## The Big Peat

Being really up to date and all, I reviewed Abendau's Heir.

I'll try and catch up and read the new one soon 

There's also a review of The Adventures of Sir Edric not too far back in the archives.


----------



## thaddeus6th

Thanks, Peat. It'll be interesting to see what you make of the next one (which is a single novel-length story, with larger roles for Orff and Corkwell).


----------



## The Big Peat

thaddeus6th said:


> Thanks, Peat. It'll be interesting to see what you make of the next one (which is a single novel-length story, with larger roles for Orff and Corkwell).



Well I'm expecting to like it 

A larger part for Corkwell pleases me (although I can hear Edric protesting that his part is large enough for Corkwell as is).


----------



## Ray McCarthy

The Big Peat said:


> Corkwell pleases me


Edric will be cross


----------



## millymollymo

Really thinking far too much for my liking these last few weeks. It's making my brain hurt. Some thoughts (idealist ones at that) on how we value our work.

The Value of Words


----------



## Jo Zebedee

The Big Peat said:


> Well I'm expecting to like it
> 
> A larger part for Corkwell pleases me (although I can hear Edric protesting that his part is large enough for Corkwell as is).



Well, you've obviously embraced your inner Sir Edric.  

Many thanks for the thoughtful review. But - more misery! Even I'd have struggled with that one :


----------



## thaddeus6th

Had this one in the oven for a while. It's a short(ish) list of chaps from history who achieved great things despite being disabled:
Thaddeus the Sixth: Disabled Giants of History


----------



## millymollymo

Interesting post Thad. While researching 15c-18c figures I found plenty of inspiring people who overcame the lost limbs and other less visible but equally isolating problems which would limit them.


----------



## Ray McCarthy

Discussed order of paperback proof of The Journeyman's Talent on medium fast delivery:
Ray McCarthy · The Journeyman’s Talent Proof ordered


----------



## Juliana

Very interesting, Thad. Also, 'orbs of steel'. Heh.


----------



## thaddeus6th

Didn't want it to be too deadly serious


----------



## Jo Zebedee

Heh! Interesting, Thad. 

I have a new series building in my mind. Uh-oh. So I thought about what I'd learned from the last time:

JoZebwrites: LET'S GO AGAIN

(And it's all the Chrons fault. Just sayin')


----------



## Juliana

Jo Zebedee said:


> (And it's all the Chrons fault. Just sayin')



(It's always the Chrons fault.)


----------



## Ray McCarthy

Not really a blog post, but a list of all the pages on other sites with bios, interviews, profiles etc
Ray McCarthy · About Me

I bought an anonymous SIM & call credit in Tesco (€15 total inc SIM) and stuck it in my £12 Chinese DZ09 GSM phone/ Bluetooth Smart Watch. Gave the number to Facebook and they then sent a text message to it. Then I put the code in Facebook and unlocked being able to have page URLS for main "me" and my pages on Facebook. They are mad if they think that they can have my everyday mobile number!


----------



## thaddeus6th

Bit of a ramble about timing a trilogy, with a link to the vote (or, if not on Twitter, it can be done in the comments):
Thaddeus the Sixth: Timing a Trilogy

Normally I only blog on Fridays, but the poll closes then.


----------



## Juliana

Thad, I answered 6 months, because in an ideal world I'd love for my favorite authors to have a short gap between books. But in reality, I'm fine with the more usual 1 year gap. Doesn't bother me at all.


----------



## SilentRoamer

Another review by our very own Sigfridvonshrink:

They sought a volume of space and filled it with stars – Beyond the Blue Event Horizon review by Sigfrid


----------



## Juliana

Latest blog post is an interview with our very own Brian and TJ about the Chrons. 

Spotlight on SFF Forums with Brian Turner and Damaris Browne


----------



## Ray McCarthy

My Shakespeare 400th anniversary "fan fic" is on Pre-order 
Ray McCarthy · Starship Chief on Pre-order


----------



## Jo Zebedee

I had fun working on this blog. I'm joined on it by @Tywin, who has been my specialist beta reader for military scenes for about five years, has spared many of my worst blushes, and who manages to be very polite even when I've used the term 'army' incorrectly about fifteen times in a single section. 

We talk about the process of consulting with, and being, a specialist beta; what we're both looking for, and how it informs the big picture. And then I show a rather excruciating 'before and after critique' excerpt. 

JoZebwrites: AYE, SIR! MY MILITARY BETA AND I


----------



## Dan Jones

Juliana said:


> Latest blog post is an interview with our very own Brian and TJ about the Chrons.
> 
> Spotlight on SFF Forums with Brian Turner and Damaris Browne



Great review, Juliana, and always good to peek behind the magic curtain


----------



## Juliana

I enjoyed that, Jo. Tywin's comments reminded me of when military fantasy author Myke Cole rants on twitter about proper trigger discipline in fiction.


----------



## thaddeus6th

The results of the poll on timing a trilogy are in. It was close between two options:
Thaddeus the Sixth: Timing a Trilogy – Results


----------



## Ray McCarthy

The answer is that unless you have a backlog, it's hard for most people who are not Enid Blyton to be much more often than annual.  With Self Publishing, I think, momentum is important, so perhaps interleave larger and faster projects to have stuff to fill the gaps?

The answer partly depends on if you have a productive editor and good beta readers allowing you more time to write and your natural productivity.


----------



## pambaddeley

Latest blog, this time about how I found CampNaNoWriMo a good motivator for editing in April - CampNaNoWriMo – Final Report – Pam Baddeley, Writer


----------



## Juliana

Sounds very productive, Pam! Well done. 

Here's a slightly tongue-in-cheek and not very serious blog post on Fantasy book covers...
Book Cover Sunday: Fantasy Cover Art


----------



## thaddeus6th

Juliana, nice piece and very well-timed for me as I'm struggling to decide what approach to take for my trilogy (I want the covers to have a consistent style).

Right now it's between styles 2 and 3, the character hook and the symbol.

I'm always indecisive about covers (except the first Sir Edric one, but that's because he's the total centre of the story so that was easy). Trilogy's got a large number of POV characters with different weight to each from book-to-book. Hmph.


----------



## pambaddeley

Juliana said:


> Sounds very productive, Pam! Well done.
> 
> Here's a slightly tongue-in-cheek and not very serious blog post on Fantasy book covers...
> Book Cover Sunday: Fantasy Cover Art



Thanks Juliana.  Enjoyed your post too.   Always like reading people's analysis of cover design such as Joel Friedlander's site.


----------



## ratsy

Juliana said:


> Sounds very productive, Pam! Well done.
> 
> Here's a slightly tongue-in-cheek and not very serious blog post on Fantasy book covers...
> Book Cover Sunday: Fantasy Cover Art



Great post Juliana, and fitting for us right now! I've been spending a lot of time looking at covers online, at the library and at the bookstore.

It is hard to know which direction to go sometimes.

I love the sweeping epic of Whelan's work, but also have a soft spot for that hooded assassin, or wizard. Then there is something nice about the simplicity of a symbol done right.


----------



## thaddeus6th

I know what you mean, Ratsy. Another advantage of stand-alones is that you only have to pick one cover, not multiple with a consistent style.


----------



## Jo Zebedee

So. This again. To say I'm not exactly looking forward to it might be an underestimation. Still, needs must...

JoZebwrites: Here I go again, back on the query trail


----------



## Juliana

Good luck with the querying, Jo! *sends cake*


----------



## Droflet

With three, very good books, behind you you should be looking at one of the big five. Again. Anyhoo, all the very best of luck, Jo.


----------



## Jo Zebedee

Anyone else having trouble with multi quote these days? 

@Juliana, thank you. Cake will be needed. 

@Droflet - I hope the fact I'm prolific and reviews are so good helps. I have no idea, frankly, if it will be a help or a hindrance. We'll see.


----------



## ratsy

I did a little blog post about haunted houses in literature for Paranormal Day (may 3rd)

Paranormal Day: Haunted Houses in Literature 

and Good luck Jo!


----------



## Jo Zebedee

I threw out one today I've been meaning to write for a while (I might take Friday off, this week )

The one constant in all my reviews is that I write characters that feel real. I wanted to capture my process for that. 

JoZebwrites: ON CHARACTERISATION


----------



## Vaz

Been waiting for something like this from you Jo, great post really enjoyed reading it and picking up some neat ideas  

BTW loved the 'not the operating theatre' line


----------



## Phyrebrat

ratsy said:


> I did a little blog post about haunted houses in literature for Paranormal Day (may 3rd)
> 
> Paranormal Day: Haunted Houses in Literature
> 
> and Good luck Jo!



You have made my day; I'm so pleased to see _The Elementals_ in there.

pH


----------



## ratsy

Yeah, i was going to tag you on it somehow, then forgot! That book was really good. Loved the sand, and the almost slow tension building around it...and Luker and his girl from NYC were such unique characters. And any book that starts with a funeral where the family stab their loved one through the heart, is a keeper


----------



## Juliana

Something lighthearted and Saturday-ish. About me, and the 1980's, and writing. Oh, and fireballs.

Write Yourself


----------



## Gonk the Insane

Nice. You can never have too many fireballs.
Yippee-ki-yay


----------



## thaddeus6th

I forgot to post this on Friday, then forgot to put it up here. Ahem.

Anyway, I reviewed Outlaws of the Marsh, one of my favourite books:
Thaddeus the Sixth: Review: Outlaws of the Marsh


----------



## Ray McCarthy

thaddeus6th said:


> Outlaws of the Marsh


It and the other big Chinese classics are on my list. My son has them. I read Monkey about 30 years ago.


----------



## SilentRoamer

Reviewed Mistborn Trilogy. Its probably been 8 years since I read them so I kept this fairly light:

Mistborn Trilogy – A review by SilentRoamer


----------



## Toby Frost

Does this have to be about SFF? I have a small blog about painting model kits, but that's it really, apart from the reviews that I occasionally post here.


----------



## thaddeus6th

Toby, hope not, I often bang on about videogames or classical history.


----------



## Jo Zebedee

I think that sounds like loads of fun, Toby. 

Anyway, mine was rather boringly another writing one, this time looking at what the heck critiquers mean when they say to tighten something up:

JoZebwrites: TIGHTEN THE WHOLE THING UP


----------



## pambaddeley

A progress blog, mostly on how I've diverted into polishing and submitting short stories to comps this week - Slight Detour – Pam Baddeley, Writer


----------



## Rodders

I bought another original painting for my collection, so I'll blog about that later, I just need to take a decent photo.


----------



## Wruter

Jo Zebedee said:


> I think that sounds like loads of fun, Toby.
> 
> Anyway, mine was rather boringly another writing one, this time looking at what the heck critiquers mean when they say to tighten something up:
> 
> JoZebwrites: TIGHTEN THE WHOLE THING UP


Very helpful practical advice in this blog, thanks. I really needed to know that tightening doesn't necessarily mean shortening.


----------



## Juliana

Catching up here... Nice blog posts, everyone! Pam, I like the way you keep yourself to task with your blog. 

Jo, nice craft post. And yes, yes, yes to taking a break before attempting to tighten. It's so easy to lose perspective when you've just finished something.


----------



## Toby Frost

Interesting post Jo. I think that's a really good point that tightening doesn't necessarily mean cutting. Quite often I find myself sitting back from the keyboard at important points and thinking "Now, what do I really want to say here?" Sometimes getting to that core of understanding what you want to do takes real effort.

Well, if there was any doubt that I am a big nerd, here is my blog about converting model kits: In A World of Paint


----------



## Juliana

That's a fun blog, Toby! Really cool stuff.


----------



## thaddeus6th

Small aside, but one of the interesting things is how writers term things in critiques (I always bang on about 'axing' things). [The only real difference between remarks I make for myself and when beta-reading for others is that I usually remove the sarcasm, made up and swear words when beta-reading  ].

Good piece, Jo. I usually have to add a fair bit during the first major redraft (currently doing that for Traitor's Prize).


----------



## SilentRoamer

I have at least weeks worth of your blogs to catch up with. Very busy work week this week.

Anyway I have been meaning to post this for a while - its pretty relevant to the Chrons as a community and think some of you may find it interesting.

The importance of online and not so online communities – by SilentRoamer

Also have another post ready to go up which I will post shortly.


----------



## Juliana

Nice post SR! Getting out there and connecting (both online and in person) can be a little scary at first, but it's so good! A few months ago I helped my local library set up a SFF night; it was a little nerve wracking at first but proved to be great fun and now we have a nice group of regulars.


----------



## Ray McCarthy

Final editing of "The Solar Alliance"?
Ray McCarthy · Editing ‘The Solar Alliance’


----------



## Jo Zebedee

Friday blog (the other was a bonus rant, and thanks to everyone for the lovely comments). I discussed promotion. And frogs. And Kermit cosplay. 

JoZebwrites: Ripples in the pond


----------



## thaddeus6th

Very importantly, I reviewed a remaster of a game from 3-4 years ago:
Thaddeus the Sixth: Review: The Last of Us Remastered (PS4)


----------



## Charles Parkes

I think I'm still too young on this forum to link, but I wrote about the motivation of indie game developer and interactive fiction authors this morning : )

What keeps us going . . . ? 

Enjoyed SilentRoamers's post about communities


----------



## Juliana

Hi Charles! Welcome! A little more posting and you'll be able to share your blog links. 

Here's a round-up of recent reads with mini-reviews: Have Book, Will Read #10
Happy Sunday!


----------



## Jo Zebedee

Juliana said:


> Hi Charles! Welcome! A little more posting and you'll be able to share your blog links.
> 
> Here's a round-up of recent reads with mini-reviews: Have Book, Will Read #10
> Happy Sunday!



Thanks for the shout out! (I hope you like Sunset - will be interesting to see what you think)

I went all serious in this one, about where a writer should put their value and what matters. 

JoZebwrites: On pride


----------



## Jo Zebedee

Oh, dear, me again. I've been quiet with work the last couple of weeks, so have been blogging a bit more than usual. Normal frenetic service is resumed in a couple of weeks. 

Anyhow, I wrote about character arcs, what they are, why they matter, how they are adapted to the story needs.

*JoZebwrites: ON CHARACTERISATION*

Plus! It's my 100th post! Whoo-hoo. Party time. I know lots of people here go and visit the blog (I see the referring sites), so thanks so much for that, and for the comments etc here, and on the blog, plus shares/retweets etc. I have gone from an average monthly readership of 10 (my mum, and 9 chronners would be my guess) to just kicking the door of 2000 hits per month. You're all incredible.


----------



## thaddeus6th

I do plan on writing about, er, writing, and also some random and obscure bits of history, in the nearish future, but first some thoughts on the Survival Mode of Fallout 4:
Thaddeus the Sixth: Fallout 4’s Survival Mode

I hope they include something similar in the next Elder Scrolls.


----------



## Juliana

Nice, Jo. 
Thad, I know nothing about gaming at all, but my son is obsessed with Fallout 4 (and all the others, too). 

Something light and Friday-afternoonish about character naming:
What’s in a Name?


----------



## Droflet

Excellent blogs, Jo and Juliana. Yeah, what's in a name? Plenty. A few people asked me why I name my lead character Nathan Telford. Well, Nathan, short for Nathanial, fits in with his strict religious upbringing. Telford? You'll find out during the final chapter of book two, First Comes Duty. Coming soon to an amazon site near you. (plug ends).


----------



## gdoc

Posted a short story on my site.

 

The Drone


----------



## ratsy

I did a post about some cool, different 'horror' flicks I've recently watched. Horror Movies with a twist…


----------



## Stephen Palmer

My review of a biology book that I suspect will be seen as ground-breaking in the future. An exceptional work.


----------



## Jo Zebedee

Why your marketing might not be helping your book:

JoZebwrites: How not to market


----------



## Juliana

Nice post Jo. Yes, the only person who gets away with incessant 'buy my book' tweets is Sam Sykes. Because it's Sam, and it's his thing, and it's funny.


----------



## Jo Zebedee

Juliana said:


> Nice post Jo. Yes, the only person who gets away with incessant 'buy my book' tweets is Sam Sykes. Because it's Sam, and it's his thing, and it's funny.


Yeah, that's different, I think. I mean, I do the odd 'you should buy ten of it' sort of thing, and people knows it's a joke. I'm actually planning a huge cull of my twitter following list as so much of what I see is spam when I could be delivering stinking fishcakes to @firestealer instead.


----------



## Juliana

Yes, Firestealer deserves all the fishcakes.

I don't automatically follow back on Twitter. I take a look at their feed first; if it's all self-promo stuff, I don't follow. Simple. Give me a reason to follow you back, people!


----------



## Stephen Palmer

yes, I vaguely remember Twitter...


----------



## thaddeus6th

Some short tips (mostly common sense, I'd guess) on short stories:
Thaddeus the Sixth: Short Stories, and how to write them


----------



## gdoc

thaddeus6th said:


> Some short tips (mostly common sense, I'd guess) on short stories:
> Thaddeus the Sixth: Short Stories, and how to write them


Good advice. Thanks for posting.


----------



## SilentRoamer

Wow looks like I have a lot of blogging to catch up on when I return home. In Majorca at the moment with the family having a hard earned break! Back in the UK early hours Tuesday.

Here's an interview with the Chrons very own Brian Turner who took some time to answer a few questions which I greatly appreciate. More posts to come from me and Sigfridvonshrink in the coming weeks!

SFFChronicles – Brian Turner interview by SilentRoamer


----------



## thaddeus6th

Np, gdoc.

SilentRoamer, clever of you to have a holiday before we leave the EU and travel becomes impossible


----------



## SilentRoamer

We were always able to holiday before and if we leave I see little change there except maybe a few extra quid! The majority of Majorcans I have spoken to don't want the UK to leave as they see us as a strong part of the EU. Anyways I won't derail the blog thread with referendum talk!

Looking forward.to reading your fallout post and playing some survival mode although I didn't get much chance to play Farcry Primal before i came on holiday so I might be a few weeks on that first. I may buy all the Fallout expansions when I get back from holiday.


----------



## Juliana

Nice interview @SilentRoamer and @Brian Turner!


----------



## pambaddeley

Juliana said:


> Yes, Firestealer deserves all the fishcakes.
> 
> I don't automatically follow back on Twitter. I take a look at their feed first; if it's all self-promo stuff, I don't follow. Simple. Give me a reason to follow you back, people!



May have got this wrong but I thought it was supposed to be old school to follow people back (unless it's someone you know elsewhere of course).  So I haven't largely and some of them have now jumped ship.  But some were darnright weird/odd and I couldn't work out why they'd be following and a load were for services to sell to writers.


----------



## HareBrain

I don't follow back if they have something like a thousand followers and followees. If they follow 1000 people, they're never going to see your tweets anyway, unless they've put you in a list (which they would only likely do if you know them from somewhere else or are of particular interest to them) so why bother?


----------



## pambaddeley

Yes, agree with that too.  When first on there I couldn't understand how people had over 100K followers AND people they were following.  Sounds crackers.  I find it tricky to keep up with 50 or so people/magazines/publishers I'm following.  Though I do get people adding me to lists for various things, to do with crime writing or writing tips etc who don't know me at all.


----------



## thaddeus6th

I think some use lists. That's largely what I do now (the excellent @P_Davs/Chrons on Twitter isn't mine, but I do have a couple, one for SFF not covered by that list and another for F1).

I keep meaning to cull my follow list, but never get around to it.


----------



## Jo Zebedee

Nice blog, Thad (although I'd argue even a 75 word story needs a beginning, middle and end - it's why the challenges are so useful for that discipline, I think). 

I blogged about the editorial relationship I have with @Teresa Edgerton  and @TheDustyZebra and how it means I can stop worrying so much. Sort of. Mostly. 

JoZebwrites: On Trust and Editors


----------



## Juliana

I really enjoyed that, Jo!

Here's mine for today: a spotlight interview with with two contemporary YA authors on writing young adult fiction.

Spotlight on Writing YA with Carrie Firestone and Cindy Rodriguez


----------



## ratsy

Juliana, I loved the quote 'When I mentally shifted from writing as an adult to writing for young people, my writing changed.' Great interview!

My wife loves to say that she will always be a teenager at heart, and she reads a lot of YA, so there it is. And of course, it must have romance in it...

I am blown away by the number of MG and YA books out there these days. When I really started reading as a teen, I started with Feist, and I honestly don't recall seeing books for teens out there. I read Eddings, Brooks, Feist, and they sort of fit the bill, but I always say how lucky kids are these days for books. I mean, Brandon Sanderson writes YA! What a world we live in


----------



## Juliana

ratsy said:


> My wife loves to say that she will always be a teenager at heart



Yeah, I always say I'm about 12 years old inside... 

Thanks Ratsy, and yes, there are definitely a lot more options for kids and teens nowadays. I'd have a loved a lot of these series when I was growing up! (And Brandon's The Rythmatist is fabulous!)


----------



## ratsy

That book is awesome. Such a cool concept! I always get that feeling from his stuff, that I want to see more of it, like we are just scratching the surface.

I'm pretty sure I have a signed copy of that and Mistborn!


----------



## Jo Zebedee

I asked a quick question on facebook this week about how many of the writers wanted to be full time. I got astonishing responses - really open and honest answers - and collated them in this blog post: 

JoZebwrites: DREAMS AND ASPIRATIONS - DO YOU WANT TO WRITE FULL TIME?


----------



## Juliana

Nice write up, Jo. I followed your FB thread but didn't comment, since you were getting plenty of interesting answers and I didn't think mine would add anything new.


----------



## ratsy

Good one Jo. I think I would love to run Woodbridge and write as a full-time combo at some point. It is interesting seeing peoples answers.


----------



## Droflet

Great post Jo, and thanks for the generous mention.


----------



## thaddeus6th

Some classical history suggestions for intermediate readers [my level, I'd say]: Thaddeus the Sixth: Classical History for Intermediates


----------



## Kieran Song

Absolutely nothing. I'm thinking about building out longer form content though!


----------



## Kieran Song

thaddeus6th said:


> Did my first blog tour thingummyjig today:
> Thaddeus the Sixth: Meet My Character Blog Tour



Congrats on the tour! How's it coming so far?


----------



## thaddeus6th

I honestly can't remember (was a couple of years ago). Think I got some sales out of it.

Sir Edric's tricky to have in short spurts because he's actually a fairly complicated character rather than falling neatly into a cowardly/heroic box.


----------



## Ray McCarthy

thaddeus6th said:


> Sir Edric's tricky


Yes he is.
He does make an effort at the "cowardly", but the universe seems determined to thwart him.


----------



## Juliana

A follow up to the book cover blog post I did the other day – one about book spines.

Book Cover Sunday: SFF Book Spines


----------



## millymollymo

Agree with you on how the block colours stand out Juliana. I think the font choice is also important when all you have is the width of a spine to play with. That said, a canny designer can do lots with it.

All the things, all the things! Half term - school holidays always throws the routine. To top it off the battery on my laptop is fading. That or Samaritan is behind the Windows Ten update and is holding my power ransom until I allow the update...

Not giving up that easily.

Did a little bit of blog sorting today, along with some thoughts on a local genre meetup. It'll be the start of a theme of posts. A(nother) new project.


----------



## AnyaKimlin

As I'm going to Xpo North this week I finally started mine:
ANYA KIMLIN

Best Possible Taste (the wife of a man who announces he wants to be a woman); Mayhem (an almost epic fantasy) and Kidology (a general blog using my pen name as a cover)


----------



## Jo Zebedee

I ranted on the back of a picture @millymollymo put up on twitter. So blame her: 

JoZebwrites: BOOK STOCK - AND WHY YOU'RE NOT GETTING THE RANGE TO CHOOSE FROM


----------



## ratsy

Good post Jo. I rarely find myself going to the local bookstore for these reasons. If they do have an author I'm interested in trying, they only have book 3 (always book 3). That being said, they do have some Adrian Tchaikovsky! Starting with book 3...It actually was pretty cool to see that my local store does have five of the authors from Woodbridge's third collection on their shelves though! 

I' find myself leaning to the ebooks more and more these days, and I doubt that will turn around anytime soon.


----------



## Juliana

Terrifying blog post from Jo! A nice cold bucket of realism water. (good breakdown, though)


----------



## Juliana

ratsy said:


> I' find myself leaning to the ebooks more and more these days, and I doubt that will turn around anytime soon.



I've actually started buying more 'book-books' than I used to. I get member discount at Barnes and Noble, which helps. It's also 5mins from home... I did buy a signed book from an indie bookstore the other day; I ordered it online and was so impressed with their customer service I'll definitely be back for more.


----------



## Jo Zebedee

I do still buy a lot of book-books (I buy a lot second hand, actually, and always have) and I get discount in Chris's shop which helps. But I think there is a real challenge to shops - entice us with range, but keep it manageable in the face of falling sales. I think the indie bookstores often have less of a problem in that arena.


----------



## thaddeus6th

I interviewed some fellow called Nathan Hystad:
Thaddeus the Sixth: Interview with Nathan Hystad


----------



## Cathbad

You do great interviews, Thaddeus!


----------



## Juliana

Very nice, Thad! I hope you don't mind, but I shared it on Facebook.


----------



## ratsy

Thank you so much Thadd for suggesting it and asking me some really great questions!


----------



## thaddeus6th

Hey, Juliana. That's cool, of course.

My view of Facebook is the same as my view of mobile telephones and vegetarianism. I don't mind if others do it, but it's not my cup of tea 

Thanks Cathbad/Ratsy. Was a bit unusual for me as it's mostly writers I interview.


----------



## Stephen Palmer

Non-star review coverage of _Beautiful Intelligence._


----------



## Vaz

Nice posts guys! I really enjoy reading all your blog's, making me eager to start one myself!


----------



## pambaddeley

Finally managed to find time to blog my latest progress ... Lessons in Line Editing – Pam Baddeley, Writer


----------



## Jo Zebedee

I blogged about leaving reviews and why I'm going to stop feeling guilty about it (and why Amazon are the cause of all the evil...)

JoZebwrites: To review, or not to review....


----------



## pambaddeley

Jo Zebedee said:


> I blogged about leaving reviews and why I'm going to stop feeling guilty about it (and why Amazon are the cause of all the evil...)
> 
> JoZebwrites: To review, or not to review....


Part of the problem is that sites like Bookbub demand you have so many reviews of so many stars on Amazon before they will take your advertising money.


----------



## Jo Zebedee

pambaddeley said:


> Part of the problem is that sites like Bookbub demand you have so many reviews of so many stars on Amazon before they will take your advertising money.


Yep. But I did see something from the Fussy Librarian, that Amazon are changing their terms of email promos and the single link - which all these sites use - might either get closed down or charged additional for. It makes me wonder about the future of the book promo site market. 

But that's exactly what I mean. We're being forced to play a game that makes us look for reviews, and yet castigates authors for doing what they can to get reviews. It's all completely nuts.


----------



## Jo Zebedee

Me again! 

I wrote this a while ago, but didn't want to bring it out until the audio was released. What goes into producing an audio book? I chatted with the narrator of Abendau's Heir, Travis Niesler

JoZebwrites: ON AUDIO RECORDINGS


----------



## millymollymo

What's in a book launch? 
Attending a few local ones has helped me see things from a different perspective. 
What’s in a Book Launch?


----------



## Droflet

Jo Zebedee said:


> Me again!
> 
> I wrote this a while ago, but didn't want to bring it out until the audio was released. What goes into producing an audio book? I chatted with the narrator of Abendau's Heir, Travis Niesler
> 
> JoZebwrites: ON AUDIO RECORDINGS


 Fascinating.


----------



## AnyaKimlin

I went a bit more personal today and blogged about Mr Kimlin becoming Amanda and my own mixed feelings:
Kidology


----------



## Jo Zebedee

Very honest, @AnyaKimlin . I hope everything works out for you. 

I blogged about sff community and the wider writing community:
JoZebwrites: On community


----------



## Juliana

Anya, that was incredibly honest and interesting. Because you often read about a person's journey but not the journey their spouse is obliged to take alongside. Thanks for sharing. 

Jo, very good. And I was musing about your blog post, and realized that things feel a little different for me because I dabble in kid lit. YA/MG/PB spans multiple genres, and it's all still considered to be under the kid lit umbrella (in the USA, not sure about UK). The kid lit community in the USA is a hugely welcoming and inclusive one, so when I tell fellow writers I write sff I get the sort of response that goes, 'Oh. I don't read that. But hey, it's kid lit, so you're obviously one of us.' Which I think is perhaps a different attitude to the one towards people who write adult.

A little OT, but we have a local group of writers, with people of all genres, and one woman writes m/m romance. When she introduced herself she sort of went 'oh, they're not proper novels'. This from a person with multiple books out with established genre publishing houses. I laughed and told her she had more experience with publishing than the rest of us put together.


----------



## Juliana

Oh, and um, double posting (naughty!). Here's an interview with @DaCosta on writing urban fantasy:

Spotlight on Urban Fantasy with Pippa DaCosta


----------



## Stephen Palmer

I've updated all the fixed pages on my blog - the novels, mostly - with new cover images, new reviews, links etc.


----------



## ratsy

@Juliana Good interview on Urban Fantasy. Interesting to see her say some people think UF has to be in 1st POV. I'd never heard that before, though I can see the trend to doing that.

I have some news I'm bursting at talking about for my own first venture into UF! (I am pretty sure you beta read the short for me) Should be able to tell the world this week


----------



## Juliana

Exciting!!!


----------



## David M. Kelly

I was lucky enough to go to a lunch& learn about drones recently and learn some more about these fascinating beasties. Wrote a little post on what I learned that's had some interest.


----------



## Cathbad

*A new short story.

Awakening Cathbad's F&SF Short Story Blog

*


----------



## Joe Grech

A short review for a few mates on A Canticle for Leibowitz and a discussion on euthanasia. People have strong views on the subject for I like seeing the issue from different perspectives.


----------



## pambaddeley

Had a bit of a grumble about Scrivener for Windows, more in sorrow than in anger - Plea to the Developer of Scrivener for Windows – Pam Baddeley, Writer


----------



## pambaddeley

And my usual progress update - Lessons in Line Editing Part 2 – Pam Baddeley, Writer


----------



## thaddeus6th

I promise this won't be a habit, but I tried my hand at a serious, (hopefully) objective and concise rundown of the political situation:
Thaddeus the Sixth: The UK has voted to leave the EU


----------



## Vaz

Nice post, Thad.


----------



## Jo Zebedee

Even the most dedicated of us need one of these from time to time: 

JoZebwrites: TAKING A BREAK

(Which means, if anyone fancies a guest blog spot, they're there for the seizing for the next 3 weeks, and I'd be delighted to host one.)


----------



## Vaz

You have earned it Jo, enjoy the break, and the holiday!


----------



## thaddeus6th

Thanks, Vaz. Tried to be matter-of-fact and objective, without dumbing down or going into too much detail.


----------



## Juliana

thaddeus6th said:


> Thanks, Vaz. Tried to be matter-of-fact and objective, without dumbing down or going into too much detail.


I thought it was a nice summary, too. 



Jo Zebedee said:


> Even the most dedicated of us need one of these from time to time


Jo, enjoy your break. You absolutely deserve it! I'd be happy to do a guest post, if you like... Just have to think about what! 

Speaking of blogging and what not, I'm delighted to say that I've joined the SFF World team and will be helping out with author interviews. It's kind of scary writing things that aren't just for my own little blog, but good scary, important scary. Pushing-out-of-the-snuggly-blanket-comfort-zone scary.


----------



## Vaz

Nice one Juliana, that seems like a good move and your posts and interviews are always a joy, can't wait to read some of the stuff you come up with!


----------



## Juliana

Thanks Vaz! You have no idea how nice it is to hear that.  Sometimes the whole blogging thing can feel a little thankless. (Although the other day a RL acquaintance I never ever pegged as being interested in the sort of things I blather on about told me how much she likes my blog posts and I was bowled over.)


----------



## Vaz

You're welcome, I enjoy reading members blog's from here, I think it's a great way to get to know people's personalities and sense of humour and you all do a fantastic job of creating interesting content!


----------



## Stephen Palmer

I've started a new section on my blog, called Opinion.

Here's my first piece...


----------



## Stephen Palmer

Juliana said:


> Speaking of blogging and what not, I'm delighted to say that I've joined the SFF World team and will be helping out with author interviews.



I have a new trilogy coming out in the autumn...


----------



## Stephen Palmer

A second opinion (ho ho).


----------



## Stephen Palmer

More politics...


----------



## Juliana

Stephen, you've been busy!

I popped a few writing updates on mine... Thought it was time to start including some personal posts now and then.

Write ‘Em Up(dates)


----------



## Vaz

I ... um, did this.

Warning foul language!


f*ck you, fear.


I have no clue how to change what the link says. (How do you folks do that?) But yeah, here's my first ever blog post, I blame _all _of you, pesky chronners


----------



## Vaz

Oh, Chrons changed the link automatically for me, how awesome!  

Anyway tis a post on fear and how it can affect us writerly types.


----------



## Juliana

Nice start, Vaz. 
(And I'm glad no leopards were harmed...)


----------



## Vaz

Thanks Juliana, writing then publishing that first post was both exciting and terrifying!


----------



## AnyaKimlin

Great start Vaz.

I've put the next part of Mayhem up.


----------



## Stephen Palmer

'He doesn't _feel_ like a leader'


----------



## Stephen Palmer

Juliana said:


> Stephen, you've been busy!



Inspired by the slow motion car crash that is British politics at the moment... but also a lot of deeper questions that have bothered me for a long time.


----------



## AnyaKimlin

An insightful post, Stephen.


----------



## Jo Zebedee

Stephen Palmer said:


> 'He doesn't _feel_ like a leader'


Since your blog isn't letting me post, here's the comment I had on this:


The key component of a leader, going across most models, is their ability to communicate a vision enough to bring their followers online with it. That’s what, in my mind, he’s failing to do (at least within the electoral party – who are some of whom he is supposed to inspire.) He does, to be fair, seem to communicate it to the party followers – perhaps he is in the wrong job for the party? (That, actually, is my view. He’s passionate, his views are worthy, but he is failing to carry his politicians loyalty. That means, as their leader, he is failing.)

In terms of if women leaders are supposed to dress accordingly – absolutely. And the notion that only a suit and tied leader is appropriately attired is outdated. Steve Jobs, love him or loathe it, was a leader and he walked barefoot, stank of BO and never wore suits. (Or rarely.) The point is that for a political leader we have the idea that they should wear appropriate clothing for that job – and, yes, that’s tidy and professional. A woman is equally expected to acheive that. (And it’s harder because we don’t have a default acceptable outfit. I envy the blokes their easy-option.)


----------



## AnyaKimlin

I think I put a comment up on it.  I didn't check if it had posted or not


----------



## Stephen Palmer

Jo, Anya... for personal reasons which I can't go into in public, I have set the comments to be approved by me.
I can tell you before even reading them that they will be approved!


----------



## Stephen Palmer

"We've had enough of these boys messing about." - Anna Soubry, 1pm News Radio 4, today.


----------



## Stephen Palmer

I have become a fifth columnist.


----------



## Jo Zebedee

I was joined by the fabulous @Toby Frost , who talked about inspiration and where to find it, and sent me a cracking picture to go with it, too. (Thanks, Toby.) 

JoZebwrites: Inspiration and Originality - Toby Frost


----------



## thaddeus6th

A ramble about the games revealed at E3:
Thaddeus the Sixth: E3 Ramble

Next up will be a view of Justin Pollard's biography of Alfred the Great.


----------



## Juliana

Wise words from Toby.

Thad, I'm going to show your 'ramble' to my 13yo; I'm not a gamer but he is and that's a nice write-up.


----------



## Vaz

Nice posts, folks! 

Good e3 round up, Thad. I'm personally excited for the Last Guardian, waited 9 years for this game, I will have to finally pick up a PS4 come October.


----------



## thaddeus6th

Juliana and Vaz, thanks. 

Rambling is something I can only do with e-mails and videogame nonsense 

I was wondering about mentioning The Last Guardian, but it's not something that's really on my personal radar (I'm aware of it, but, for now at least, not interested). 

Just on fear [as per Vaz's blog], I find it helpful with writing. Obviously too much is paralysing, but just enough to keep complacency away is useful. But then, I take a masochist's view of constructive criticism too


----------



## AnyaKimlin

BEST POSSIBLE TASTE

The next instalment of Steph's story is up.  

And I wrote this last week but it seemed too serious to plug after the referendum.  It was inspired by a poem I'd written and the Stanford Rapist.  I've got scarily brave and put up the poem as well.
Kidology


----------



## the_evil_ted

TBC


----------



## Jo Zebedee

The first in a series. Why it's important to know how the business works. This week, bookstores:

JoZebwrites: On knowing the business - part one: Bookstores


(If anyone has something they're wondering about on the how-it-works level, let me know. I have about five topics in mind but am open to more.)


----------



## Cathbad

Good work, Jo!


----------



## AnyaKimlin

Great blog Jo.  I've shared it on a couple of forums and I'll mention it at writers group tonight.

I'm currently getting to grips with Wattpad as I have a couple of spare books.


----------



## Jo Zebedee

AnyaKimlin said:


> Great blog Jo.  I've shared it on a couple of forums and I'll mention it at writers group tonight.
> 
> I'm currently getting to grips with Wattpad as I have a couple of spare books.


Cheers, Anya.  (and for your comment on the blog.)wattpad is a mystery to me but I'll see if I can rustle up a guest on it. Anyone here interested?


----------



## Jo Zebedee

Me again - sorry. I wrote this a week or so ago for the SFFN (good site, by the way). Techniques for nailing close characters writing. 

Staying Close – How To Write In Close Point Of View - Sci-fi and Fantasy Network


----------



## AnyaKimlin

Jo Zebedee said:


> Cheers, Anya.  (and for your comment on the blog.)wattpad is a mystery to me but I'll see if I can rustle up a guest on it. Anyone here interested?



Me too - I'm getting a crash course on it in the next few weeks.


----------



## ratsy

I have a new post about some new stories I have coming out. I am really pumped to have my story Three Words coming out soon in Crime and Mystery. This was a Serkit Santa story and I was really happy with the results. I'd been mulling over making a novel out of it, since I loved the voice of it so much. We shall see...

My upcoming stories…


----------



## Juliana

The Crime and Mystery cover looks so cool! (I live the Aliens one too, but Gary already knows that...  )


----------



## Stephen Palmer

I have been adding more idealistic fluff to my 'Opinion' page...


----------



## AnyaKimlin

Apologies to anyone following Mayhem (a couple are or appear to be but no idea who) - I forgot yesterday was Wednesday.

Next instalment is now up: Mayhem: A Fowl Tale


----------



## thaddeus6th

A review of an Alfred the Great biography:
Thaddeus the Sixth: Review: Alfred the Great, by Justin Pollard


----------



## Juliana

AnyaKimlin said:


> Apologies to anyone following Mayhem



Me!


----------



## AnyaKimlin

Juliana said:


> Me!



I have always been surprised when people follow my blogs   Usually I don't find out who or what etc until I stop posting or forget to post


----------



## AnyaKimlin

Fractured Thoughts

Steph's latest instalment is up.


----------



## Vladd67

I have just started a new blog. I am afraid I was a little short on inspiration so I reblogged an old mini rant about the media. I suppose I just wanted to put something out there. 
The Media – I Think, IMHO…
Hopefully I can come up with something new soon.


----------



## Vaz

Nice, Vladd. Really good points raised.

Anya, I've just started reading Mayhem through your blog. I am really enjoying it!


----------



## AnyaKimlin

I'm glad it's being read.  The Best Possible Taste has been a runaway success in comparison and I'm still not sure how I feel about that.


----------



## Juliana

AnyaKimlin said:


> I'm glad it's being read.


I'm very fond of Angus. I don't always remember to read, so it's great when you post reminders here.

New reading log post up on my blog today:
Have Book, Will Read #11


----------



## Vladd67

Here is today's offering.
I Think, IMHO… – My WordPress Blog


----------



## AnyaKimlin

Wynter, Fibromyalgia Story
http://www.anyakimlin.com/kidol…/chickpea-and-apricot-tagine

The Fibromyalgia one is miserable and comes with a trigger warning. The trigger warning with the recipe is salivation __


----------



## AnyaKimlin

And an unexpected late entry to balance out the misery: Cat Olympics


----------



## Vladd67

A follow up to my previous entry.
The Antiquity of an Abuse is not justification for its continuance – Dr. Samuel Johnson – I Think, IMHO…


----------



## AnyaKimlin

Mayhem: A Fowl Tale

Socrates appears for the first time.


----------



## pambaddeley

Progress update on editing using CampNaNoWriMo for extra motivation - Camping It Up – Pam Baddeley, Writer


----------



## thaddeus6th

I ramble about whether Manuel Comnenus made a mistake eight and a half centuries ago:
Thaddeus the Sixth: Manuel Comnenus – the man who lost Byzantium?

[Bit ambivalent about whether he did, to be honest].


----------



## Stephen Palmer

Recent book reviews.


----------



## Vladd67

A little thing about Pokemon Go.
Pokemon Go: Make sure you stop before you go. – I Think, IMHO…


----------



## AnyaKimlin

A new instalment in Steph's story:
Pre-woman jitters

I've also introduced links for both Mayhem and Best Possible Taste to make them easier to read as stories.  Each new entry will now have a link to the start and the end of all instalments now have links to the next one.


----------



## Jo Zebedee

JoZebwrites: Where the ideas come from

Following my holiday, with another new idea forming up.


----------



## ratsy

I was really happy to interview Cover artist Tom Edwards. I don't think he'd ever done one before and I think its cool to learn a bit about this side of the business!

Interview with Cover Artist Tom Edwards


----------



## Vaz

Great to catch up with everyone's blog's. Vladd, did you hear the story where two people walked off a cliff playing Pokemon GO? They survived, luckily. People really do need to take care when playing such a game.


----------



## Cathbad

Vaz said:


> Great to catch up with everyone's blog's. Vladd, did you hear the story where two people walked off a cliff playing Pokemon GO? They survived, luckily. People really do need to take care when playing such a game.



Maybe they think they have multiple lives, like the video games they play?


----------



## AnyaKimlin

Here is today's offering based on the most frequent comment i get when I say I'm not divorcing Mr Kimlin because he (I'm still struggling with pronouns.  It's so easy with other transfolk but with Mr Kimlin I struggle) wants to be a woman:
I'm  Not a Strong Woman


----------



## AnyaKimlin

Chapter 3 Part 1 - The Banquet

Mayhem continues


----------



## Jo Zebedee

I'm finding your blog very moving, Anya. 

I blogged about reflection time and why it's needed, having managed to contain my excitement at being-on-map for ten mins (on my profile. Apparently I'm the Ards Peninsula. Who knew?)

JoZebwrites: On Finding Time


----------



## thaddeus6th

I reviewed a strategy game, which is probably the first proper one I've played since Civ II. In 1999. 

That's so long ago, Tony Blair was popular.

Thaddeus the Sixth: Review: Nobunaga’s Ambition: Sphere of Influence (PS4)


----------



## AnyaKimlin

Three in one today as I updated Steph's story, Best Possible Taste.  Today is the Grand Reveal when Steph meant Nicola for the first time:
The Grand Reveal

It sparked two other posts:

One about the changing nature of pronouns/intersexed/ trans -- I've included a link to a super documentary the BBC did a few years back about intersexed people.

They was vs They were: Gender neutral pronouns

The second is for anyone who doesn't know who Michael Ball/Edna Turnblad, Cupid Stunt and Freddie Mercury are as they made an appearance in tonight's episode:

Edna, Cupid & Freddie


----------



## AnyaKimlin

I've done something I swore I wouldn't do before I had at least had a book out: I've written a writerly advice post. It is however about writing badly, a subject on which I have years of experience.

Give Yourself Permission to Write Badly

There's also a techincal support exchange between Mr Kimlin and myself (it's the same one I put on Facebook):
When technical support lets you down


----------



## AnyaKimlin

I didn't blog today but the link to my blog was retweeted by an author with way more followers than I've got.  I feel a bit rude because I've never heard of Bernice Fischer?


----------



## Juliana

Anya, you've been very busy!!

A new blog post from me (after a necessary bit of a break) inspired by this thread.

Weird Curvy Edges


----------



## ratsy

Good one Juliana! It's so true. The community is great, and it keeps getting bigger too.


----------



## AnyaKimlin

Juliana said:


> Anya, you've been very busy!!



It's kind of paying off the blog is doing excitingly well.  Either that or I'm deluding myself into thinking it is which is a state I'm happy to be in 



> A new blog post from me (after a necessary bit of a break) inspired by this thread.
> 
> Weird Curvy Edges



It's a fab post.


----------



## ratsy

I had a cool time interviewing Charlie Pulsipher and Jo Zeb about writing SF and Fantasy Talking SF and Fantasy writing with Charlie Pulsipher and Jo Zebedee


----------



## Juliana

Great post, Ratsy. Nice seeing how both authors handle switching back and forth.


----------



## Vladd67

A short bit on European terrorism
European Terrorism and the Public – I Think, IMHO…


----------



## AnyaKimlin

CHAPTER THREE PART TWO - Socrates Betrayal

Today Socrates Betrayal.


----------



## Juliana

Oh yay, more Angus!


----------



## AnyaKimlin

As long as I remember its Wednesday he's gone up every week


----------



## Juliana

I know. But then I forget, and it's a lovely surprise to come here and find out he's up.


----------



## AnyaKimlin

Two today, Steph's story and a midweek blog after the Named Person verdict (I have a week of posts on that)
Sex and Secrets

This one is because of a systematic attempt by the SNP and Scottish Greens to change the rights of home education in Scotland and why it's a right even those who don't want to use should have in place.  An awful lot of home educators end up home educating but never expected to do so:
Don't let anyone take your right to home educate


----------



## Jo Zebedee

What I've been up to this week and why we should seek creativity in all sorts of places:

JoZebwrites: What happens at the John Hewitt Summer School....


----------



## DZara

Got a little blog of my own - not totally sure what I'm doing with it yet, but it's fun.

Zaragoza Stories: When Writing Turns a Corner


----------



## Juliana

Nice blog piece, D.


----------



## AnyaKimlin

I'll probably get no views today but got 121 unique viewers yesterday.


----------



## Juliana

AnyaKimlin said:


> I'll probably get no views today but got 121 unique viewers yesterday.



Wow! Nice.


----------



## AnyaKimlin

Juliana said:


> Wow! Nice.



It was the home education entry.  Mayhem got me 74 hits the day before but I'm expecting it will be all down hill from now on


----------



## AnyaKimlin

My little blog is going a little nuts right now.  I'm going to be doing a series of blogs on Named Person as the government seems determined to continue with the disaster of a scheme.  I've been involved with it for a number of years, written complaint letters for myself and others and doing a variety of anonymous interviews. This was long before most people were even aware of it (despite it being in operation in several local authorities) We're hoping this will give opponents an outlet that is not the Daily Mail:
CHILDREN'S RIGHTS UNDER THREAT IN SCOTLAND

We need the Christian Institute and I'm very grateful to them for what they've done in providing the finances for the court case but I get frustrated with their angle as it focuses on the rights of the family to privacy rather than the erosion of children's rights.  There are areas in England where similar schemes and the data gathering aspects are also being trialled.  The Isle of Man has already tried one and it was a disaster.


----------



## Juliana

Just a few book-related updates...

August Updates

Anya, you've been so busy! I have absolute admiration for your multiple blogging arenas. I can barely keep up with one!


----------



## AnyaKimlin

Juliana said:


> Just a few book-related updates...
> 
> August Updates
> 
> Anya, you've been so busy! I have absolute admiration for your multiple blogging arenas. I can barely keep up with one!



To be fair I'm cheating a bit.  Mayhem's already been written so just needs a quick edit and Best Possible Taste is a sit-com series so I just turn the script into prose.  

However the Named Person posts seem to be gaining legs and there are a lot of them to be written.  So much for my third blog being a bit of lighthearted silliness.   I'm a bit nervous because I'm branching into what could be serious journalism and I don't really know what I'm doing.  I'm braced for a backlash.   The SNP and council chiefs are going to look a bit silly if they accuse me of homophobia given the rest of the blog though


----------



## thaddeus6th

Beta-reading or editing notes can be really good, or surprising [I made a couple of changes to Kingdom Asunder which really sharpened up those parts. Can be interesting having a beta-reader who has a different style or usually reads other genres]. Hope Heart Blade sells bucketloads. Your cover artist looks very talented


----------



## Juliana

Thanks Thad!


----------



## Jo Zebedee

I ranted about how we should build people up, not down: 

JoZebwrites: Positivity


----------



## DZara

I'm so sorry. I posted one of my short stories yesterday at my blog, and forgot to post it here. A little fantasy story my youngest son and I worked up together.

This is Part Two, but with a link to Part One. Part Three tomorrow.

Zaragoza Stories: Worst Voiceover Job, Part Two


----------



## DZara

Jo Zebedee said:


> I ranted about how we should build people up, not down:
> 
> JoZebwrites: Positivity



Great job, Jo. Loved it.


----------



## Jo Zebedee

DZara said:


> Great job, Jo. Loved it.


Thanks. I'm normally very good and don't do rants anymore (since more than my mum now comments) but this one just had to blow....


----------



## AnyaKimlin

Two new today:

CHAPTER THREE - PART THREE: The Stinking General (Mayhem)

Come On SNP, Convince me You're Not a Parcel O'Rogues


----------



## The Big Peat

AnyaKimlin said:


> To be fair I'm cheating a bit.  Mayhem's already been written so just needs a quick edit and Best Possible Taste is a sit-com series so I just turn the script into prose.
> 
> However the Named Person posts seem to be gaining legs and there are a lot of them to be written.  So much for my third blog being a bit of lighthearted silliness.   I'm a bit nervous because I'm branching into what could be serious journalism and I don't really know what I'm doing.  I'm braced for a backlash.   The SNP and council chiefs are going to look a bit silly if they accuse me of homophobia given the rest of the blog though



If its any consolation I'm not sure most serious journalists know what they're doing either


----------



## DZara

Last installment of my little story today. 

Zaragoza Stories - Worst Voiceover Job - Conclusion


----------



## Vladd67

Trouble I find, is my blog is my opinion on things and suddenly I have a problem finding something to write about, either I am not that opinionated or maybe I just can't bring myself to air my views in public.


----------



## Jo Zebedee

Vladd67 said:


> Trouble I find, is my blog is my opinion on things and suddenly I have a problem finding something to write about, either I am not that opinionated or maybe I just can't bring myself to air my views in public.


Find a theme and stick to it, maybe? or an area that you like to talk about. 

Anyhow, I continued my how-to blogs today and talked about editing. Which I should really go off and do:

JoZebwrites: The dreaded edit


----------



## Juliana

Vladd67 said:


> suddenly I have a problem finding something to write about



Excellent suggestion from Jo. Another one: start small. Originally, I didn't want to 'blog'. I didn't think I had anything to say, and I felt a little stupid about the whole thing. So instead of a blog, I started a micro-blog on Tumblr. My blog entries were tiny – sometimes just a photo and a brief comment. But then, one day, I actually had something to say. The next time round, it was something longer. I transferred my tumblr posts to a wordpress site and suddenly I was doing this thing called blogging. 

So you can start with very small entries – they don't have to be long things at all. The posts will grow as you get into the swing of things. 



Jo Zebedee said:


> I continued my how-to blogs today and talked about editing.



Nice timing! Good to see I'm not the only one sweating hard over edits.


----------



## The Big Peat

Double blog day

Here's one with me ruminating about the importance of the basics - I probably need a better list of what makes the basics though.

And for anyone remotely interested, a slightly late look at the provisional England Rugby squad for next season - well, part 1. I should do part 2 today, or I might just decide nobody cares about the backs anyway.

And now I've run out of excuses to not do editing. Oh wait, there's still washing my hair...


----------



## thaddeus6th

Vladd, I get that sometimes. Don't force it. Better to take a break than make it a chore.

I ramble a bit about the Olympics: Thaddeus the Sixth: Ancient Olympics


----------



## AnyaKimlin

When Nick's Away Steph is Too Miserable to Play

Next instalment of Best Possible Taste.


----------



## Vaz

Great to catch up with all your posts!

I had a little opinion on characters, so thought I'd write it up.

Are You Talking To Me?


----------



## Cathbad

Vaz said:


> Are You Talking To Me?



Great post!


----------



## AnyaKimlin

The Contempt Of Moray Council

An unexpected short entry after the local newspaper wrote an article which if true...


----------



## AnyaKimlin

In case my finger contracture is too bad to do one tomorrow:

Fibromyalgia Fightback & That Promise


----------



## Vladd67

A little something that came to me during breakfast.
Toast: A slice of heaven.


----------



## AnyaKimlin

Vladd67 said:


> A little something that came to me during breakfast.
> Toast: A slice of heaven.



Now I'm hungry.  Off to make some soup.


----------



## Vladd67

AnyaKimlin said:


> Now I'm hungry.  Off to make some soup.


Don't forget some toast.


----------



## AnyaKimlin

Vladd67 said:


> Don't forget some toast.



Unfortunately I'm trying gluten free for a few weeks so the best I can manage is something with sweet potato


----------



## gdoc

My latest story: 

Achaemenidia | SFF Chronicles


----------



## Vaz

@Cathbad 

Glad you enjoyed my ramblings, thanks


----------



## Jo Zebedee

I know a few of my fab mates here are releasing this year (@HareBrain , @crystal haven , @Brian Turner , for instance). I had a few thoughts on promotion and how, if you don't start early, you're missing out

JoZebwrites: Promotion - why it's never too early.


----------



## Vladd67

I've started getting spam comments, not sure if that is a good sign or not


----------



## Juliana

Jo Zebedee said:


> if you don't start early, you're missing out



Wise words!


----------



## Jo Zebedee

Juliana said:


> Wise words!


Yes, you're another I should have tagged!


----------



## Juliana

Well, mine isn't out until 2017...


----------



## Jo Zebedee

Juliana said:


> Well, mine isn't out until 2017...


So....? Time to get cracking. Get your shorts combined together on your blog and chuck them out for people to read.


----------



## Droflet

Coming in late, Juliana, but I add my vote to your comments. I wouldn't be published without the support I've received over the years. I never thought of giving up but the support helped sooo much.
Also, I don't read fantasy but in 2017 I'll read yours. Because, well you know, because.


----------



## ratsy

Juliana is going to be in Journeys as a contributor, and she may have a couple shorts in her world that may be released prior to the Heart Blade release...I also have 'behind the scenes' look at Heart Blade in the plans. @Juliana just may not know about it yet   I also think I found my book trailer guy, he just doesn't know it yet...see how I like to not keep anyone in the loop! Once I'm done with Wormholes, the focus will be on the other projects.  

I will also be working my butt off to get ARC into YA bloggers hands, to post to their blogs, instagram pages, FB Groups and where ever else we can get visibility. This is something we don't often talk about, but I follow a ton of these book people on insta, and many of them have thousands and tens of thousands of followers. So this spreadsheet I'm building is going to be important, and I plan one for different genres. The spreadsheet it being built as we speak. 

Juliana and I are going to do everything in our power to make this release one for the ages.

Good blog @Jo Zebedee It is really important!


----------



## Droflet

Yay.


----------



## Juliana

Jo Zebedee said:


> Get your shorts combined together on your blog and chuck them out for people to read.



I know! Need to get organized, but at the moment I've been deep in edits, hard to think of much else, writing wise!



Droflet said:


> Also, I don't read fantasy but in 2017 I'll read yours. Because, well you know, because.



Aww. (((hugs)))



ratsy said:


> Juliana and I are going to do everything in our power to make this release one for the ages.



I have the best publisher!


----------



## DZara

New short story up today - first installment of three. Not sure why I like putting stories out in installments. I think it's because it irritates my kids.

Zaragoza Stories - The Mud on Their Shoes


----------



## DZara

Vladd67 said:


> I've started getting spam comments, not sure if that is a good sign or not



Great sign. Spammers are like cockroaches - get one, means 100 normal people are reading behind the scenes.


----------



## HareBrain

Jo Zebedee said:


> JoZebwrites: Promotion - why it's never too early.



I took notes as instructed! (Clicking the "bookmark" button counts as taking notes, yes?)


----------



## AnyaKimlin

LOL I nearly came to plug this great blog on promotion and then remembered it was Jo's.  Is it a good sign I forgot it was hers?


----------



## Jo Zebedee

AnyaKimlin said:


> LOL I nearly came to plug this great blog on promotion and then remembered it was Jo's.  Is it a good sign I forgot it was hers?



It's certainly a good sign you wanted to promote it! Thank you!


----------



## Andrew Lambert

I posted the titles of my three planned books. No a lot of interest though :-(
27


----------



## Jo Zebedee

Andrew Lambert said:


> I posted the titles of my three planned books. No a lot of interest though :-(
> 27



Blogs are a slow build. I would have been lucky to get 27 a couple of years ago. (But what else did you put in it? What would draw people in to read it? Chat about the titles and what they meant? Talk about what makes a good title? For a blog to work you need to give a reason for people to read. Which leaves a person open to a roasting...)


----------



## Andrew Lambert

I was refering to a status update, not a blog D'oh.
I will update my blog now and talk titles.


----------



## AnyaKimlin

Due to getting my dates muddled this is nearly two days late:
Severe ME Day - The Forgotten Deaths


----------



## AnyaKimlin

And a bit of a rant:
Opposition About Ten Years too Late to the No2NP Party

Remind me again why I chose a lighthearted title for my blog?


----------



## Jo Zebedee

Just a quickie. I've got my mailing list working, at last, and am starting to use it more seriously. There will be exclusive content to subscribers, information about releases and launches and the like. It will not come out every week and spam you but only when there is news. 

JoZebwrites: Mailing lists - and why you might want one.


----------



## AnyaKimlin

I need to work out how to get people to sign up for the newsletter.  There's plenty of readers and they seem to be coming back and reading the whole site.  I'm not getting anyone to sign up for it.

Anyway it's Wednesday and that means Angus is back.
CHAPTER FOUR PART ONE:  A COPPER


----------



## thaddeus6th

No time to check it yet, but the mailing list sounds like a good idea (although I do have the technical aptitude of a potato).


----------



## Jo Zebedee

thaddeus6th said:


> No time to check it yet, but the mailing list sounds like a good idea (although I do have the technical aptitude of a potato).


Ah, yes, so do I. I got help.


----------



## AnyaKimlin

Yes I'll be sharing this one with my geek.  When he forgets our wedding anniversary at the weekend I'll get him to read all the articles I've saved up.


----------



## ratsy

Jo, I am on the list. Not that I won't know what you have coming out, but I'm still there!


----------



## AnyaKimlin

I wish I knew who Bernice Fischer was - she's just featured Mayhem again (this time with a link) and called it amazing.  It really increased my readership.  She's been retweeting Inish as well.


----------



## DZara

Great blog, Jo. And I subscribed too. Not only because I love your writing (that short story at Amazon was really good), but also because I have no concept of this 'mailing list' thing you speak of, and I'm terribly curious how it works.

Got the second part of this week's story up...

Zaragoza Stories - The Mud on Their Shoes, Part Two


----------



## crystal haven

Jo Zebedee said:


> I know a few of my fab mates here are releasing this year (@HareBrain , @crystal haven , @Brian Turner , for instance). I had a few thoughts on promotion and how, if you don't start early, you're missing out
> 
> JoZebwrites: Promotion - why it's never too early.



Really interesting read, Jo. Now why have I bruises on my shins, I wonder? 
Thank you for the push. Must edit faster - promotion to do!


----------



## Cathbad

*Started a new serial story.

Darganau:  Autobiography of a Dragon    Part I:  “I Am Born”*


----------



## Jo Zebedee

DZara said:


> Great blog, Jo. And I subscribed too. Not only because I love your writing (that short story at Amazon was really good), but also because I have no concept of this 'mailing list' thing you speak of, and I'm terribly curious how it works.
> 
> Got the second part of this week's story up...
> 
> Zaragoza Stories - The Mud on Their Shoes, Part Two



Thank you so much (on both counts ). I actually have little concept of this mailing thing, either, but I'm sure I'll work it out  (e-books will be going out in the morning - I hope you enjoy it.)


----------



## ratsy

I added a newsletter pop-up on my website. www.nathanhystad.com in case any one wants to sign up  I won't be sharing a lot on it quite yet, but good to start a base


----------



## Vaz

Well, never too early to promote, eh?  Thought my blog would be the place to share some short stories/scenes from my world, and introduce my first ever Male POV Character.

The Dead know the Dark


----------



## Cathbad

Like it!


----------



## Vaz

Thank you!


----------



## Jo Zebedee

Vaz said:


> Well, never too early to promote, eh?  Thought my blog would be the place to share some short stories/scenes from my world, and introduce my first ever Male POV Character.
> 
> The Dead know the Dark



Nice. (And, go promo!)


----------



## Juliana

Nice, Vaz! 

(And I mean that in the nicest sort of grizzly gut-stabbing way  )


----------



## AnyaKimlin

Another political one:
Has Named Person caused Financial cuts that place non vulnerable Children At Risk?


----------



## DZara

Here's the last little bit of my story this week. Hope you like it:

Zaragoza Stories: The Mud On Their Shoes - Conclusion


----------



## Cathbad

Part II of *Darganau:  Autobiography of a Dragon* is now up.


----------



## AnyaKimlin

Steph is back. Tonight they have breast issues.

The Bathroom Cupboard


----------



## thaddeus6th

A blog post with not merely words, but pictures too:
Thaddeus the Sixth: Art: Nagoya Castle and Dog

Anyone who's read Sir Edric's stuff may especially enjoy this, as it features a depiction of Dog.


----------



## Juliana

A new review up on my blog, for Ben Aaronovitch's Rivers of London.


----------



## Stephen Palmer

Juliana said:


> A new review up on my blog, for Ben Aaronovitch's Rivers of London.



I keep meaning to read this…


----------



## Gonk the Insane

Juliana said:


> A new review up on my blog, for Ben Aaronovitch's Rivers of London.


Nice review, Juliana. I was hooked on the first book, too, but have caught up and have to wait for the next one (I think it's due out November, if memory serves). His writing blew me away.


Stephen Palmer said:


> I keep meaning to read this…


Highly enjoyable, and I'd add my recommendation to Juliana's own


----------



## AnyaKimlin

My blog made national news today:
Chronically ill teen reported to child protection for school absence


----------



## Jo Zebedee

I mused on selling things and markets and why writing things a little different does not lend itself to eating well  - which i've touched on before, but this one is slightly different - it's about what markets expect in their stories, and about what can make a sf story challenging to the market

JoZebwrites: Being different


----------



## Old_Man_Steve2016

I wrote my first blog on this site about posting stories on Wattpad. I left a few tips in case anybody wants to try the site.


----------



## Juliana

Thanks Gonk!

Anya, wow! National news! Let's hope the readers come for the debates and stay for the stories... 

Jo, lots of good points. I'm not very good at boxes, either.


----------



## AnyaKimlin

I could do without the debates lol


Old_Man_Steve2016 said:


> I wrote my first blog on this site about posting stories on Wattpad. I left a few tips in case anybody wants to try the site.



If there a link because I could use tips.


----------



## Juliana

Old_Man_Steve2016 said:


> I wrote my first blog





AnyaKimlin said:


> If there a link because I could use tips.



Steve, adding the link to your blog for Anya:

Old_Man_Steve2016's blog | SFF Chronicles


----------



## AnyaKimlin

Juliana said:


> Steve, adding the link to your blog for Anya:
> 
> Old_Man_Steve2016's blog | SFF Chronicles



Thanks I forget this site has blogs.  Even after six years I still don't use the site as I should.


----------



## Old_Man_Steve2016

I thought this thread was all about advertising for SFF blog posts? I was way out in left field!

I'll post more Wattpad tips as I work my way through their site.


----------



## AnyaKimlin

Old_Man_Steve2016 said:


> I thought this thread was all about advertising for SFF blog posts? I was way out in left field!
> 
> I'll post more Wattpad tips as I work my way through their site.



It was a timely reminder that I can blog on here - thank you 

Well I did have a debate over Named Person and my blog with a local council employee that is being retweeted today.  Clare's case has a lot of similarities with mine except she wants (and her children want) her children to go to school whereas I wanted to keep mine out of school.  Strange how the same person was giving her one argument and me the other.

Anyway a break from Named Person today:
Fibromyalgia Fightback - Week Two update

After years of food diaries and trial and error I've put together a diet that appears to be helping (of course it could just be the menopause or a remission but it's the fourth time I've tried a similar one and it appears to have worked so I am hopeful).  It works for me (at the very least it has removed some of my worse skin issues and mouth issues etc)- it probably won't work for everyone but I figured it might work for some.


----------



## DZara

AnyaKimlin said:


> Thanks I forget this site has blogs.  Even after six years I still don't use the site as I should.


There are blogs here??? New to me, but I'm new. Good to know.


----------



## AnyaKimlin

DZara said:


> There are blogs here??? New to me, but I'm new. Good to know.



I've been here six years and only found them last year.  I do tend to live life in a haze though.


----------



## Old_Man_Steve2016

AnyaKimlin said:


> After years of food diaries and trial and error I've put together a diet that appears to be helping


I certainly wish you luck with the adjusted diet. I had a co-worker here in Korea who had a beef enzyme allergy. She couldn't eat anything with beef, essentially. The restaurants out here are not the most forthcoming on their menus so she essentially avoided restaurants except for very specific ones since it was life and death issue for her.


----------



## AnyaKimlin

Old_Man_Steve2016 said:


> I certainly wish you luck with the adjusted diet. I had a co-worker here in Korea who had a beef enzyme allergy. She couldn't eat anything with beef, essentially. The restaurants out here are not the most forthcoming on their menus so she essentially avoided restaurants except for very specific ones since it was life and death issue for her.



I haven't touched beef or pork in about three years - it's not worth the pain that comes from it.  Dairy is my major one.  I'm lucky in that it, for whatever reason, only swells my left side but if it were to swell both then because my tongue goes and my throat closes it could be serious. Although I'd had it so long I didn't know my mouth was constantly swollen until I went vegan for a time on a whim.


----------



## DZara

My oldest son wrote most of this story - I did the polishing. So stinkin' proud of him!

Zaragoza Stories: To the Slaughter, Part One


----------



## The Big Peat

Anya, have you ever heard of the Fodmap diet? We tried that one with my mum and got some results (alas, she is not good at being disciplined with food).

Vaz's blog post had me agog. Thaddeus has reminded me that the vile serf needs to write more Sir Edric. Cathbad has me intrigued. I'm still working through the others. Hmm... what to blog myself, there be the question.


----------



## Cathbad

*Darganau:  Autobiography of a Dragon Part III is now up!
*
(And it's a bit longer).


----------



## Cathbad

Posted:  My review of P.J. Strebor's _*Uncommon Purpose*_.  You can read it at Cathbad's F&SF Short Story Blog: Uncommon Purpose

(And it's posted only a month later than I intended!)


----------



## DZara

Part Two today. And I miscounted - not a five-part story, but a six-part story - and that's a SHORT story for my kid!

Zaragoza Stories: To the Slaughter, Part Two


----------



## Cathbad

*Darganau:  Autobiography of a Dragon **Part IV is now up!*


----------



## millymollymo

Based on the work I've been doing with some of the best small and indie presses in the lands, here's a few _REALLY REALLY REALLY _helpful tips on how to avoid the worst. Those presses either deliberately set up to exploit the writer or the system, those who are not paying attention to the contract they're sending to authors, or ...well any other pitfall.
Do Your Research: A Guide to Avoiding Trouble.


----------



## Gonk the Insane

Great post, @millymollymo , and full of really useful information


----------



## millymollymo

Thank's Gonk


----------



## DZara

Part Three - still trying to fix the HTML weirdness at the end, but the story's fine. 

Zaragoza Stories - To the Slaughter, Part Three


----------



## AnyaKimlin

Due to getting slightly tipsy with my mum, Mayhem is slightly late going up.

CHAPTER FOUR PART TWO:  TWENTY MILLION REASONS


----------



## Jo Zebedee

I'm not blogging this week - I have a fab guest post going up tomorrow by @Quellist instead, but this seemed a good thread to pop this in: 


‘The Wishing Bridge’ – a short fiction exclusive to mailing list subscribers: Newsletter - Jo Zebedee

‘At a certain time of year, the wind whips dandelion clocks into the air. They carry to the bridge to catch in its wire mesh. They line it, fifty of them, sometimes a hundred, trapped and waiting.’

Sometimes a wish is the only hope left.


----------



## Cathbad

Jo Zebedee said:


> ‘The Wishing Bridge’



I love the story, Jo!  Made me smile on this bleak day.


----------



## DZara

Beautiful work, Jo. I got the email this morning, and read it straight off. Easy reading.

Was it fiction? I found myself wondering...


----------



## DZara

Here's the next one of this week's story...

Zaragoza Stories: To the Slaughter, Part Four


----------



## Jo Zebedee

@Quellist wrote a fab guest blog for me this week on what it's like to collaborate on a project. I've never done that (although I once threatened to, and asked @alchemist if he'd like to work with me on an alien invasion story. An hour later, I pulled the offer and greedily kept the idea to myself. ) and was interested to know what the process would be like. 

Apparently, coffee is required. 

JoZebwrites: Collaboration, the good, the bad and the ugly


----------



## The Big Peat

So I decided to a book review. With extra funny pics and gifs. Well, I found them funny. You've been warned.

Review of Eddings' Pawn of Prophecy


----------



## Cathbad

*"Darganau:  Autobiography of a Dragon", Part V is up!*


----------



## DZara

So, so busy today - advising and financial aid and registration - oh my!

So here's the next to last installment of this story:

Zaragoza Stories: To the Slaughter, Part Five


----------



## thaddeus6th

Ways to drop dead in the medieval world: Thaddeus the Sixth: Everyday Medieval Terrors


----------



## AnyaKimlin

Remind me not to post after a couple of glasses of wine again. (I know, I know blog writing basics 101 but it had been a day of stupid things going wrong. So when Mum poured the glass... I said just the one in the style of Mrs Wembley). Twenty Million Reasons has had a major edit!
CHAPTER FOUR PART TWO:  TWENTY MILLION REASONS


----------



## Nick B

Jo Zebedee said:


> @Quellist wrote a fab guest blog for me this week on what it's like to collaborate on a project. I've never done that (although I once threatened to, and asked @alchemist if he'd like to work with me on an alien invasion story. An hour later, I pulled the offer and greedily kept the idea to myself. ) and was interested to know what the process would be like.
> 
> Apparently, coffee is required.
> 
> JoZebwrites: Collaboration, the good, the bad and the ugly



Yes, coffee. Lots and lots of coffee.


----------



## Juliana

Wow, everyone has been busy! Have spent the last half-hour catching up. Nice work, everyone.

@thaddeus6th That was really interesting.
@The Big Peat Fab review. I especially liked the Molly Weasley-McGonagall bit.  And I like gifs.


----------



## Chris Guillory

@Jo Zebedee and @Quellist that was a good one!


----------



## Cathbad

Chris Guillory said:


> @Jo Zebedee and @Quellist that was a good one!



Agreed!


----------



## Gonk the Insane

The Big Peat said:


> So I decided to a book review. With extra funny pics and gifs.


Doom metal on ketamine?


----------



## DZara

Last one for this week (whew!)

Zaragoza Stories - To the Slaughter, Part Six


----------



## The Big Peat

Juliana said:


> Wow, everyone has been busy! Have spent the last half-hour catching up. Nice work, everyone.
> 
> @thaddeus6th That was really interesting.
> @The Big Peat Fab review. I especially liked the Molly Weasley-McGonagall bit.  And I like gifs.





Gonk the Insane said:


> Doom metal on ketamine?



Thank you both  Guess I have to do the rest of the series now... darn!

And thanks to Quellist and Jo for a very good piece on collaboration, had to spread that one round a bit.


----------



## Jo Zebedee

The Big Peat said:


> Thank you both  Guess I have to do the rest of the series now... darn!
> 
> And thanks to Quellist and Jo for a very good piece on collaboration, had to spread that one round a bit.



Thanks, Peat - it's getting good hits, so nice one, Quellist! 

I wanted to talk about something I've only been exposed to recently and that I think sff are very far behind on and that's accessing traditional arts funding. So many writers I know rely on this to keep writing, and it's accepted as a part of being a writer - yet no one here, or anywhere else I knock around, has ever mentioned it. So, here's a bit of food for thought: 

JoZebwrites: Funding your writing


----------



## Juliana

Very interesting, Jo. Like academic funding... My parents are both university professors and rely heavily on research grants to supplement their income; same principle.


----------



## Jo Zebedee

Juliana said:


> Very interesting, Jo. Like academic funding... My parents are both university professors and rely heavily on research grants to supplement their income; same principle.


Yes, exactly the same. Arts don't pay - if our societies want to have arts. What I didn't say in the article and might go back and edit it is that the funding really supports trad publishing. They often won't pay publishing costs and they want evidence of artistic background and expect that to include traditionally published stuff.


----------



## millymollymo

What I personally refer to as a milestone post - or -  things that I'm doing and/or involved in: Events and Happenings


----------



## Cathbad

*Darganau:  Autobiography of a Dragon, Part VI is now up!*


----------



## Gary Compton

I talk about me, me, me, me!

The Fourth Reich – Head of the Snake | Gary Compton


----------



## Stephen Palmer

A new book review - archaeology again…


----------



## DZara

This week's new story is starting!

Zaragoza Stories - For the Love of Gulbfish and a Lie, Part One


----------



## DZara

Part Two's ready...

Zaragoza Stories - For the Love of Gulbfish and a Lie, Part Two


----------



## Cathbad

*"Darganau:  Autobiography of a Dragon"*,* Part VII* is now up!


----------



## AnyaKimlin

I took a week off (I just read a few blogs but all I really did was Mayhem and Best Possible Taste)

So the lad is back:
CHAPTER FOUR PART THREE - SUFFOCATION

And another Named Person/GIRFEC Post
SCOTTISH CHILD PROTECTION CAN'T SEE THE VEGETABLE BOX FOR THE TWO MOULDY COURGETTES


----------



## Vladd67

No Man's Sky: My View.


----------



## Stephen Palmer

In which I make a couple of visits.


----------



## DZara

Final installment of this week's story:

Zaragoza Stories - For the Love of Gulbfish and a Lie, Part Three


----------



## Jo Zebedee

Ending Abendau. A bit of reflection here. Also, how long does it take to get a trilogy out? 

JoZebwrites: The End


----------



## Juliana

A slightly silly blog post on writing boys, and some of my favorite fictional young men:

Writing Boys


----------



## DZara

Just some quick thoughts, mostly for me. But there's also ice cream, tire swings and Stephen King! Fun for all! 

Zaragoza Stories - Just write...Just Keep Writing!


----------



## Juliana

Nice post, D.


----------



## thaddeus6th

Of those, I only know Jorg, but did enjoy the Broken Empire.

A guest post, by some woman called Joze Bedee, about self-promotion and so forth: Thaddeus the Sixth: So you’ve brought out a book – now what…? [Guest post, by Jo Zebedee]


----------



## ratsy

Cool Juliana, I know Jorg and Tris of course. I keep meaning to get to Red Rising too. 

Nice guest post Jo!


----------



## AnyaKimlin

Mother
Latest instalment in Steph's story

And 
Not Back To School
A home education tradition


----------



## Jo Zebedee

I hit out some harsh truths here:

JoZebwrites: What does an agent really want?


----------



## Gonk the Insane

Jo Zebedee said:


> I hit out some harsh truths here:


Nice article, Jo, very informative. Personally I didn't think they were harsh, just the way the industry works, but I guess when people realise for the first time it can be a bit of a shock.


----------



## AnyaKimlin

Jo Zebedee said:


> I hit out some harsh truths here:
> 
> JoZebwrites: What does an agent really want?



It's a great post but I'm editing so you may want to check out the first line.


----------



## Juliana

I didn't think it was harsh, either. Just realistic.


----------



## AnyaKimlin

Fibromyalgia Fightback - Latest Update

I wrote this yesterday about the positive changes in my life.  I've still not done the recipes and taken the pictures.


----------



## pambaddeley

Jo Zebedee said:


> I hit out some harsh truths here:
> 
> JoZebwrites: What does an agent really want?



Yes, once knew someone who had won top short story comps as in £2K prizes about 10 years ago - he got a top agent, very well established and respected. She couldn't place his novel. As far as I know he's no longer writing, at least he dropped out of the group where I knew him. So, despite the difficulty of getting an agent, there are no guarantees.


----------



## Juliana

Not my own blog, but I interviewed Regina Yau from The Pixel Project over on SFF World.
Interview with Regina Yau from The Pixel Project


----------



## AnyaKimlin

Named Person is Not Safe when it comes to LGBTQA (plus anyone else the acronym currently misses out)


----------



## Cathbad

*"Darganau:  Autobiography of a Dragon", Part VIII is up!*


----------



## The Big Peat

Another day, another book review. This time Susan Boulton's Oracle


----------



## Cathbad

Nice review, @The Big Peat .


----------



## DZara

Trying something new this week, to see if I like it...

Zaragoza Stories - Edith Wharton, "Afterward" - An Experiment, and a Ghost Story


----------



## DZara

Part Two today - I'd forgotten how much I liked this one. Fun to read it again...

Zaragoza Stories - Edith Wharton, "Afterward" - Part Two


----------



## AnyaKimlin

CHAPTER FIVE PART ONE: A ROYAL DISASTER


----------



## Stephen Palmer

Nathan speaks.


----------



## Juliana

It's always interesting putting 'voices to names'. I've heard interviews with Teresa, Jo, Boneman and now Ratsy too. I love hearing the different accents!

(Also, good interview!)


----------



## Cathbad

"Darganau:  Autobiography of a Dragon", Part IX is now up!


----------



## ratsy

Thanks for sharing Stephen!

Yeah my good ol' Canadian Prairies accent, talking to two guys from Kansas. 

This is a whole series done by the awesome Keystroke Medium, and I can't wait to see all of the interviews. Lots of Chronners on there!


----------



## Stephen Palmer

Good work, everyone.


----------



## DZara

The mysterious stranger appears...

Zaragoza Stories - Edith Wharton, "Afterward" - Part Three


----------



## Juliana

Here's my usual monthly (sort of) roundup on what I've been reading...

Have Book, Will Read #12


----------



## DZara

Shorter installment today. This is a house with secrets...

Zaragoza Stories - Edith Wharton's "Afterward", Part Four


----------



## millymollymo

Some _*very*_ important figures regarding Woodbridge Press's _Explorations: Through The Wormhole _which is published today. Fabulous Anthology Book launch.


----------



## Juliana

@millymollymo I love the countdown.  And congratulations on today's release!


----------



## Jo Zebedee

Nice everyone! Molly, I'll go share that one. 

Today I blogged about self publishing and why it's not the easy option, either. Honestly, my blogs are turning out nearly as dark and scary as my books.... 

JoZebwrites: Self-publishing: some truths


----------



## Juliana

Jo Zebedee said:


> Honestly, my blogs are turning out nearly as dark and scary as my books....



 (Nice post, though. I shall bookmark it and send the link to people who go on about how easy self-pub is...)


----------



## Jo Zebedee

Juliana said:


> (Nice post, though. I shall bookmark it and send the link to people who go on about how easy self-pub is...)


I thought it was time to give some credit. I'm sick of people thinking it's an easy option, or people who do well at it get lucky. Grumble, grumble....


----------



## DZara

Crazy day today...but I didn't forget. The dramatic conclusion. 

Zaragoza Stories: Edith Wharton's "Afterward" - Part Five


----------



## DZara

Jo Zebedee said:


> I thought it was time to give some credit. I'm sick of people thinking it's an easy option, or people who do well at it get lucky. Grumble, grumble....



Not easy A'tall.


----------



## JunkMonkey

I had a double take moment as I passed the fast food preperation place in our local supermarket:

Junk Monkey


----------



## AnyaKimlin

Eggshells

Steph's latest


----------



## AnyaKimlin

Three new ones for Kidology (admittedly one was written by my nine year old):
Fibromyalgia diet -the painful price of cheating
Home Ed:  There's the downs and then there's the ups.
The Legendary Cats Prologue by G.Kimlin

I'm aiming to start Writer Types a week on Tuesday.


----------



## Cathbad

"Darganau:  Autobiography of a Dragon", Part 10 is now up!


----------



## Jo Zebedee

I'm reading Brian Keenan and John McCarthy's recollections of their time as hostages, and it brought to mind something important about writing a story. Even more importantly @The Judge got a call out in a mysterious we-do-not-review-our-true-identity manner.   

JoZebwrites: A PROTAGONIST IN THEIR OWN STORY


----------



## The Big Peat

Jo Zebedee said:


> I'm reading Brian Keenan and John McCarthy's recollections of their time as hostages, and it brought to mind something important about writing a story. Even more importantly @The Judge got a call out in a mysterious we-do-not-review-our-true-identity manner.
> 
> JoZebwrites: A PROTAGONIST IN THEIR OWN STORY



Justice is blind; it is fitting we should be blind when viewing it as well. /pretentiousgitmode

Fantastic article. Thank you very much.


----------



## Cathbad

"*Darganau:  Autobiography of a Dragon*", *Part 11 is now up!*


----------



## DZara

New story up today - another collaboration with one of my kids, Robert Rodriguez-style:

Zaragoza Stories - Last Man Standing, Part One


----------



## The Big Peat

Series review of The Fionavar Tapestry. Trying to get a whole series was harder than I thought it would be.


----------



## Cathbad

A review of *Spaced*, by Greg Curtis.


----------



## AnyaKimlin

CHAPTER FIVE PART TWO: WALKING IN THE AIR

Bit of a delay did put it up yesterday but wasn't sure I liked it - today it's a bit done before but not as bad as I thought   I was clearly watching a certain kind of film when I wrote it though.


----------



## DZara

Next installment...the final confrontation is brewing...

Zaragoza Stories - Last Man Standing, Part Two


----------



## thaddeus6th

A ramble about some Byzantine empresses:
Thaddeus the Sixth: Eastern Empresses


----------



## Juliana

Jo Zebedee said:


> I'm reading Brian Keenan and John McCarthy's recollections of their time as hostages, and it brought to mind something important about writing a story. Even more importantly @The Judge got a call out in a mysterious we-do-not-review-our-true-identity manner.
> 
> JoZebwrites: A PROTAGONIST IN THEIR OWN STORY



I piggybacked on Jo's excellent blog post to ramble on about character worlds...and princess dresses. 

Worlds Apart


----------



## DZara

Things aren't looking so good for the rebellion...

Zaragoza Stories - Last Man Standing, Part Three


----------



## Jo Zebedee

Partly inspired by @Brian W. Foster 's very helpful post earlier (and then I ranted, sorry) I wondered how much promo is helping us and if we've got the whole thing wrong. 

JoZebwrites: The writing-promo connundrum


----------



## Cathbad

*"**Darganau:  Autobiography of a Dragon**", Part 12 is now up*!


----------



## AnyaKimlin

Steph's story is getting more serious:
Mr Hyde and Gertrude Jekyll


----------



## Cathbad

AnyaKimlin said:


> Steph's story is getting more serious:
> Mr Hyde and Gertrude Jekyll



Wow!


----------



## Cli-Fi

I have a blog about tech, tv, and politics. I will also be updating book ideas and progress on there as well! Check it out: JohnJFalco.com – Because sometimes I have more to say than 140 Characters


----------



## DZara

So late, but the story itself is ready - pictures coming later.

Zaragoza Stories - Last Man Standing, Part Four


----------



## AnyaKimlin

The hardest blog post I've ever written.  It's the first time since I started that I've worked with someone else over their story:
Sam's Story:  Yes We Are All Individuals.  Are children's services in Scotland broken?

If nothing else there is a Life of Brian clip at the end


----------



## DZara

Still working on my latest short story, so I offer up some opinions and a peek this week at one of the best writers ever to cross my eyeballs so far...

Zaragoza Stories - Why I'll Never Read Certain Authors Ever Again...And Neither Should You


----------



## Cathbad

*"Darganau:  Autobiography of a Dragon", Part 13 is now up!
*
This is the longest episode to date, coming in at about 2800 words.  It's also the most poignant episode to date!


----------



## AnyaKimlin

Review: Liberator by Nick Bailey and Darren Bullock
Nick Bailey - The Interview

New blog started with Liberator by Nick Bailey and Darren Bullock.


----------



## Juliana

Nice work, Anya and Nick. I enjoyed the interview. And since Liberator is in my Kindle TBR pile, the review was a great incentive to move it up the pile!


----------



## DZara

When you can't think of anything to write, post someone else's work. Oh, how I wish I could write like this...

Zaragoza Stories - G.K. Chesterton and 'The Twelve Men' - Part One


----------



## The Big Peat

Jo Zebedee said:


> I'm reading Brian Keenan and John McCarthy's recollections of their time as hostages, and it brought to mind something important about writing a story. Even more importantly @The Judge got a call out in a mysterious we-do-not-review-our-true-identity manner.
> 
> JoZebwrites: A PROTAGONIST IN THEIR OWN STORY





Juliana said:


> I piggybacked on Jo's excellent blog post to ramble on about character worlds...and princess dresses.
> 
> Worlds Apart



I decided to add my own little thought to this train: Protagonists and Observers


----------



## Jo Zebedee

The Big Peat said:


> I decided to add my own little thought to this train: Protagonists and Observers


Ha! This is turning into my most spun-off blog. It's an interesting question you ask and I shall go all cloak and dagger and go under a spoiler tag for those who haven't read Abendau's Heir



Spoiler



One of the things I was very sure of was that I wanted to be unflinching in showing what an ordeal of torture actually entails, rather than our rather flashy (almost sickeningly macho) typical fictional take. To do that, I knew I would have to lose Kare's voice - that, for a time, he would be too lost in the ordeal to be able to have a voice. Which left me in the tricky position of having a protagonist who would no longer be active in their own story. Which is why Sam* appeared. @HareBrain , the learned beta that he is worried about this on two counts:

1. Sam was a deus ex machina coming in so late. I felt I had no way to show him earlier without everyone knowing he'd be the doctor who would save the day. Since the bunny is the only person to have mentioned this to date, I think I got away with it. 

2. That Kare was so weakened as a protagonist he would not be able to carry book two and three. Judging by reviews to date, that has not been the case, but it does make book one a harder sell as a trilogy starter than it could have been...

*Sam is, and always has been, a secondary character. But for the four or five chapters when Kare is lost, he carries Kare's voice for me (I hope). He is both the witness and the testimony.


----------



## Juliana

The Big Peat said:


> I decided to add my own little thought to this train: Protagonists and Observers





Jo Zebedee said:


> Ha! This is turning into my most spun-off blog.



And the plot thickens... Who's going to be the next to take this a step further? 

On a more serious note, very nice, Peat. Good take on the theme. And quoting Jim, too... Reading all Jim's old blog posts was what got me writing AND guided me through my first attempts at novels.

Jo, I thought Sam worked well. He did what was needed, and added a necessary humane counterpoint to all the horror.


----------



## AnyaKimlin

Mayhem: CHAPTER FIVE PART THREE: LEAVING COVESEA ISLAND

Guess I need to add something to the protagonist thread over the weekend.


----------



## Juliana

AnyaKimlin said:


> Guess I need to add something to the protagonist thread over the weekend.



Ooh, yes! Do it! Let's see how many takes on the subject us Chronners can manage.


----------



## AnyaKimlin

Juliana said:


> Ooh, yes! Do it! Let's see how many takes on the subject us Chronners can manage.



I have a vague idea   I'll have to link to the others now.


----------



## The Big Peat

Juliana said:


> Ooh, yes! Do it! Let's see how many takes on the subject us Chronners can manage.



Maybe we should even set monthly themes for ourselves?


----------



## Juliana

I think it's more fun when it happens organically, personally. Like this time. But you never know, you may get some takers!


----------



## DZara

I'm gonna have to think now, if I can add anything to the protagonist discussion - got an open spot this Friday that I don't have an idea for yet.

Here's the next installment of G.K.'s ponderings on the jury:

Zaragoza Stories - G.K. Chesterton and "The Twelve Men" - Part Two


----------



## The Big Peat

Juliana said:


> I think it's more fun when it happens organically, personally. Like this time. But you never know, you may get some takers!



Definitely right its more fun when it happens organically. I was more floating it than pushing it.


----------



## Jo Zebedee

The Big Peat said:


> Definitely right its more fun when it happens organically. I was more floating it than pushing it.


I think you should all link to my blog, make it go viral and people see me as the genius writer I am. I shall then purchase a private island* for a Chrons writing retreat. 

*I can't promise sun, heat or anything other than soggy sheep given where I live.


----------



## DZara

Jo Zebedee said:


> *I can't promise sun, heat or anything other than soggy sheep given where I live.



Jo, I would trade some of your soggy sheep for some of my Texas heat any day, especially in August. Plenty of heat to go round about then.


----------



## The Big Peat

Jo Zebedee said:


> I think you should all link to my blog, make it go viral and people see me as the genius writer I am. I shall then purchase a private island* for a Chrons writing retreat.
> 
> *I can't promise sun, heat or anything other than soggy sheep given where I live.



Are you planning to recreate Father Ted with us instead of priests?


----------



## Juliana

I'll take Jo's private island offer, soggy sheep and all!


----------



## Jo Zebedee

The Big Peat said:


> Are you planning to recreate Father Ted with us instead of priests?


That would be an ecumenical matter.


----------



## Cathbad

*"Darganau:  Autobiography of a Dragon", Part 14 is now up!

The most exciting episode, yet!
*


----------



## AnyaKimlin

Jo Zebedee said:


> That would be an ecumenical matter.



I'm only joining if I can get some proper priestly black socks


----------



## Jo Zebedee

AnyaKimlin said:


> I'm only joining if I can get some proper priestly black socks


Ah, have a cuppa of tea, sure, instead. 

Ah, go on. 

Go on. 

Go on.


----------



## AnyaKimlin

Jo Zebedee said:


> Ah, have a cuppa of tea, sure, instead.
> 
> Ah, go on.
> 
> Go on.
> 
> Go on.



Feck

Arse

Girls


----------



## Stephen Palmer

Technically, yes...


----------



## Jo Zebedee

JoZebwrites: Critiquing - when does it stop?


----------



## DZara

The conclusion...I love him and I hate him. I want so badly to write like this.

Zaragoza Stories - G.K. Chesterton and "The Twelve Men" - Part Three


----------



## Stephen Palmer

A little bit of news.


----------



## thaddeus6th

A mere eighteen centuries or so behind the times, a review of Twelve Caesars:
Thaddeus the Sixth: Review: Twelve Caesars, by Suetonius


----------



## Jo Zebedee

A free short story - how did Ealyn Varnon get out of the prism cell? I'm now going to tag @thaddeus6th to reply so he shoves me off the last post as we crossed hideously close. 

JoZebwrites: CRACKS IN TIME - EALYN'S ESCAPE


----------



## Cathbad

*"Darganau:  Autobiography of a Dragon", Part 15 is up!*​
*

 *​


----------



## pambaddeley

Jo Zebedee said:


> I think you should all link to my blog, make it go viral and people see me as the genius writer I am. I shall then purchase a private island* for a Chrons writing retreat.
> 
> *I can't promise sun, heat or anything other than soggy sheep given where I live.


----------



## AnyaKimlin

Cathbad said:


> *"Darganau:  Autobiography of a Dragon", Part 15 is up!*​
> *View attachment 31780 *​



Love the picture that would go well on a tweet.


----------



## Cathbad

AnyaKimlin said:


> Love the picture that would go well on a tweet.



The tweet is out!


----------



## AnyaKimlin

Jerks Online

New Steph's story.

@Cathbad I'll try and remember to put one out when I do Steph properly tomorrow.


----------



## pambaddeley

Forgot to include my last progress report which was a bit geeky about ebook production - Onward and Upward – Pam Baddeley, Writer


----------



## thaddeus6th

Ha, sorry, Jo. I left immediately after posting my own link so couldn't reply right away.

I think free short stories are a nice idea, and they tie in with the 1,000 post tradition here. I may release an anthology of my own short stories some day too [got a handful written but with the recent workload no time for them right now].


----------



## DZara

Back from a long weekend, with no new ideas whatsoever, and I talk about that a bit...

Zaragoza Stories - When Writing is Useful, Instead of Fun


----------



## Cathbad

*"Darganau:  Autobiography of a Dragon", Part 16 is now up*!


----------



## Gonk the Insane

I love the artwork, @Cathbad. Can I ask if you did this? It's freaking brilliant!


----------



## Stephen Palmer

In which I manage to beat the trend by 4 years.


----------



## Cathbad

Gonk the Insane said:


> I love the artwork, @Cathbad. Can I ask if you did this? It's freaking brilliant!



Thanks, but I can't draw a straight line with a ruler!  

I enjoy good art, but I've never been able to do any myself.  The picture was on google images, but I was not able to find any credit for it, so I don' know who the artist is.


----------



## Juliana

Stephen Palmer said:


> In which I manage to beat the trend by 4 years.



Indeed you did!

Though I suppose you could go all the way back to the early 2000s and 'The Girl With the Dragon Tattoo'... Interestingly enough the original Swedish title was 'Men Who Hate Women'.


----------



## Stephen Palmer

Juliana said:


> Indeed you did!
> 
> Though I suppose you could go all the way back to the early 2000s and 'The Girl With the Dragon Tattoo'... Interestingly enough the original Swedish title was 'Men Who Hate Women'.



It seems to be accepted that TGWTDT was the first, in which case I was more than a decade behind... 

I have recently been told that books with 'The Girl...' in the title sell 20% more, though I can't see how that could be statistically shown. I'm not sure now where I heard, or read that. Anyone got any links to cold, hard facts?


----------



## DZara

When imagination is a saving grace...

Zaragoza Stories - Saki and "Sredni Vashtar" - Part One


----------



## Juliana

Stephen Palmer said:


> I have recently been told that books with 'The Girl...' in the title sell 20% more



Hmm, if anyone finds any research I'd be interested! I haven't seen Pippa @DaCosta around on Chrons for a while, but she has a series called *The Girl From Above*.


----------



## Cathbad

Apparently, I should have started using this image a lot sooner!  Since I've been doing the Darganau series, I've seen my page visits rise from maybe a dozen a week, to about 50.  But this week, using this image as advertisement, I've had over 200 hits - and my twitter ad has been retweeted multiple times!! 

I should find the artist to thank him/her!


----------



## Jo Zebedee

Cathbad said:


> View attachment 31869 Apparently, I should have started using this image a lot sooner!  Since I've been doing the Darganau series, I've seen my page visits rise from maybe a dozen a week, to about 50.  But this week, using this image as advertisement, I've had over 200 hits - and my twitter ad has been retweeted multiple times!!
> 
> I should find the artist to thank him/her!


On a more serious note - you should. If the image us copyrighted the artist could object to its usuage - it's becoming a high profile thing on the internet. I used to take images from all over the place - now I only use image banks (free ones, in my case) where the images are approved for use.


----------



## Cathbad

Jo Zebedee said:


> On a more serious note - you should. If the image us copyrighted the artist could object to its usuage - it's becoming a high profile thing on the internet. I used to take images from all over the place - now I only use image banks (free ones, in my case) where the images are approved for use.



I think I'm fine legally, since I'm not making money on it, but I do want to find the artist.


----------



## DZara

Today's blog is up...and we find out who's in the shed...

Zaragoza Stories - Saki and "Sredni Vashtar" - Part Two


----------



## Vladd67

A rather aimless rant on celebrity
Brangelina: The Golden couple split, but really do you care?
Sometimes I wonder if this blog is worth the money I spent on the domain. Oh well keep plugging away at it I guess.


----------



## Gonk the Insane

Jo Zebedee said:


> On a more serious note - you should. If the image us copyrighted the artist could object to its usuage - it's becoming a high profile thing on the internet.


Yes, most definitely. @Cathbad, I've found using a Creative Commons search useful for searching for content that you can use:  CC Search


----------



## Jo Zebedee

Cathbad said:


> I think I'm fine legally, since I'm not making money on it, but I do want to find the artist.



It's all tied up with the artist and their pay for effort. Basically, an artist went to the time and expense to come up with this. Unless they are happy with the content to be free, to use it we should have to pay. Just as writers object to people downloading their books for free and not receiving payment... So it's not about whether you're making money out of it, but whether the artist should be.....


----------



## Cathbad

Then again, it was on a site where free distribution is accepted/expected.


----------



## Jo Zebedee

Cathbad said:


> Then again, it was on a site where free distribution is accepted/expected.


Then that's fine - I use them all the time for images. I think the artists have just got fed up with stuff being taken willy-nilly without credit.


----------



## Cathbad

Jo Zebedee said:


> Then that's fine - I use them all the time for images. I think the artists have just got fed up with stuff being taken willy-nilly without credit.



I am still checking sites, trying to find the artist... I want to give him/her credit, and might want to use the image later.  So far, no luck.


----------



## Cathbad

*
"Darganau:  Autobiography of a Dragon", Part 17 is now up!*​
*


 *​


----------



## Jo Zebedee

Cathbad said:


> I am still checking sites, trying to find the artist... I want to give him/her credit, and might want to use the image later.  So far, no luck.


I'll tag @Glitch  - he's great at tracking down images.


----------



## Teresa Edgerton

Cathbad said:


> Then again, it was on a site where free distribution is accepted/expected.



I don't know what site you are referring to so I can't speak to what they are doing -- maybe the artists whose work is there have all given their permission.

However, one thing to remember when using a picture that comes from a site that is offering images free:  there are a lot of them offering content that they have no right to at all. Many such sites exist, and flourish, and I am sure that the people who use them think that the artists have given permission (if they think about it at all),  and there _are _sites that are careful about permissions, but accepted/expected doesn't always mean that the site owners aren't practicing their "generosity" with images they have no right to share.  There are so many sites of that sort, I doubt an artist could track down every unauthorized use of their work, and so those involved get away with it.

I think you are doing a good thing in continuing to look for the artist.


----------



## Cathbad

Jo Zebedee said:


> I'll tag @Glitch  - he's great at tracking down images.



Thanks!


----------



## Cathbad

Teresa Edgerton said:


> However, one thing to remember when using a picture that comes from a site that is offering images free: there are a lot of them offering content that they have no right to at all.



Exactly.  I' comfortable using it not for profit, though I'd like to give credit (it's gotten me over 300 visits this week!), and I may want to use it for a book - in which case, the artist deserves compensation.


----------



## Teresa Edgerton

If you are using it to draw people to a site where you intend to promote books you will eventually be selling, then an argument can be made that you _are_ using it for profit (although the profit is not immediate).  Of course the artist might not see it that way, and be fine with the way you are using it.

The way I have always personally looked at it is that since I desire other people to respect _my_ copyrights I ought to be super scrupulous when it comes to theirs.  But I believe that is an unpopular way of looking at things.


----------



## pambaddeley

Teresa beat me to it, but I would just reiterate that there is a lot of unauthorised uploading that goes on and I've read a lot of complaints from artists about e.g. their stuff being put on Pinterest and other sites and even ripped off on Fiverr, all without permission. So I only use sites like Pixabay where people specify they are granting a creative commons licence and wouldn't use anything commercially unless there is a clear licence for that. Apart from anything else, that way you cover yourself and avoid possible legal action.


----------



## AnyaKimlin

I've mostly bought or taken my own or know the artist.  £32 every few months gets me 5 images from shutterstock.


----------



## AnyaKimlin

CHAPTER SIX PART ONE:  Cold and Hungry

Sorry it's late - it's the Findhorn Bay Festival this week.  It's only second day and I'm already tired and sore.


----------



## DZara

He's already lost one friend. Will he lose the other?

Zaragoza Stories - Saki and "Sredni Vashtar" - Part Three


----------



## JunkMonkey

A Crappy 1975 comic book;
Junk Monkey: The Brute


----------



## thaddeus6th

I'm not a fan of the PS4 Pro: Thaddeus the Sixth: PS4 Pro: Why It Has Already Failed


----------



## Jo Zebedee

Things you might not want to learn but should. Like blurbs. 

JoZebwrites: SUCK IT UP


----------



## Gonk the Insane

Jo Zebedee said:


> Things you might not want to learn but should. Like blurbs.


Brilliant as always, Jo.


> what we can't see about our own work, we can with others'


 So very, very true


----------



## DZara

Some people just have to be in control. If it's the last thing...

Zaragoza Stories - Saki and "Sredni Vashtar" - Part Four


----------



## Jo Zebedee

Gonk the Insane said:


> Brilliant as always, Jo.
> So very, very true


Ty.  runs away, blushing.


----------



## AnyaKimlin

Dishes and Doldrums

A bit late - in hindsight I should have done double last week.  I was unprepared for the difference in the local arts festival now I actually know people


----------



## DZara

Got an editing job coming up next month. Hope I can keep this going still while that's going on...

Zaragoza Stories - I Blame Math, and "The Bet" by Checkhov, Part One


----------



## Jo Zebedee

Slow burn or quick release? What makes a breakthrough novel?

JoZebwrites: SLOW BURNING


----------



## DZara

They're going through with it, and a little more math (I couldn't help it!)...

Zaragoza Stories - "The Bet" by Anton Chekhov - Part Two


----------



## Juliana

Very interesting, Jo. Best selling kidlit author Rick Riordan has a great blog post that I've linked to before which talks about the same thing; how it took a lot of person to person teccomendation of his first couple of Percy Jackson books before they took off. Booksellers, librarians, teachers, the kids themselves... (And now he tours to packed and sold out venues.)


----------



## HareBrain

Juliana said:


> teccomendation



Is this a slang portmanteau word meaning recommendation via technology? Genuine question. (If it wasn't, it is now!)


----------



## Juliana

HareBrain said:


> Is this a slang portmanteau word meaning recommendation via technology? Genuine question. (If it wasn't, it is now!)



Ha! Yes. Evidently I meant to do that. Ahem.


----------



## DZara

There's a bit of a problem with the wager...

Zaragoza Stories - "The Bet" by Anton Chekhov, Part Three


----------



## DZara

Last part - what did the note say?

Zaragoza Stories - "The Bet" by Anton Chekhov, Part Four


----------



## AnyaKimlin

This week has been a nightmare with technical issues but finally it's up:
CHAPTER SIX PART TWO: A LIGHT AT THE END...


----------



## ratsy

I did a blog review of 4 of my latest indie SF reads! Indie Science Fiction Reviews!


----------



## thaddeus6th

I rambled about world-building: Thaddeus the Sixth: Two Ways To Create A World

I adopt diametrically opposing approaches for serious stuff and comedy. Both seem to work, according to reviewers. I think the real lesson here is that it doesn't matter whether you go for in-depth world-building or take a spontaneous approach, so long as you sacrifice a goat to Apollo beforehand.


----------



## DZara

A few thoughts about questions...

Zaragoza Stories - The Mistake of "What Do You Think?"


----------



## Stephen Palmer

A re-posting of my N-word blog piece.


----------



## AnyaKimlin

Everything has been up in the air because of festivals.  Next year I'll be prepared and write articles ahead of time.  This week Steph and Nick are serious:

When Will They Ever Talk


----------



## Jo Zebedee

AnyaKimlin said:


> Everything has been up in the air because of festivals.  Next year I'll be prepared and write articles ahead of time.  This week Steph and Nick are serious:
> 
> When Will They Ever Talk


I'm following this, with goodwill to you and yours in spades xxx


----------



## AnyaKimlin

Jo Zebedee said:


> I'm following this, with goodwill to you and yours in spades xxx



This one is less based on us and more another couple's experience.  Our own story makes for a rather boring story on its own   But the basic feelings of the "other woman" are mine.


----------



## DZara

It's been a very dry week, but suddenly, a (sort of) new story!

Zaragoza Stories - Fits and Spurts...And a New Story!


----------



## DZara

The second part, where Joe makes an unpleasant discovery...

Full Stop - Part Two


----------



## Stephen Palmer

By an amazing coincidence, my guest blog today, from @Jo Zebedee, covers a topic I am today wrestling with. I hope you enjoy what Jo's had to say.


----------



## DZara

In a world where nothing changes...something just changed...

Zaragoza Stories - Full Stop, Part Three


----------



## Susan Boulton

Blogged about Fantasycon.

Writing and me - Blog


----------



## Jo Zebedee

Stephen Palmer said:


> By an amazing coincidence, my guest blog today, from @Jo Zebedee, covers a topic I am today wrestling with. I hope you enjoy what Jo's had to say.



Thanks, Stephen, will share around


----------



## AnyaKimlin

CHAPTER SEVEN: SANCTUARY OR PENITENTIARY?

Mayhem is up on time.


----------



## Juliana

Stephen Palmer said:


> guest blog today, from @Jo Zebedee



Nice post; I'll have to bookmark it and reread when I get to the end of Blade Hunt... 



Susan Boulton said:


> Blogged about Fantasycon.



Thanks for sharing, Sue! I would have loved to go, it sounded like a lot of fun.



AnyaKimlin said:


> Mayhem is up on time



Yay! (I can never get enough Angus...)

#

New blog post from me, but just updates on what's going on.

October Updates


----------



## DZara

Joe's not alone in the library...

Zaragoza Stories - Full Stop, Part Four


----------



## Jo Zebedee

My guide to Social media for authors

JoZebwrites: SOCIAL MEDIA? WHY, WHERE, WHAT….


----------



## Boneman

DZara said:


> Joe's not alone in the library...
> 
> Zaragoza Stories - Full Stop, Part Four



It reads very well! I like the train explanation for time - simple within a complex possibility... If she's a gray-haired lady, how can she tie it back in a brown pony tail? And who's Larry, who appears in the last line?


----------



## Boneman

Jo Zebedee said:


> My guide to Social media for authors
> 
> JoZebwrites: SOCIAL MEDIA? WHY, WHERE, WHAT….


 
That's great, Jo, entirely agree with you on those points. Glad you posted here - I'm off SM for this month, thanks to Sarah Pinborough's great idea. Trying for NaOcWriMo....


----------



## Juliana

Good post, Jo. And yes to sticking with what you're comfortable with. I remember a convention panel in February with Wesley Chu, and he said he thought he should blog, because everyone tells writers to blog. But he hated it, so he stopped trying to force it and stuck to twitter, because he likes it and feels comfortable there. And he does it well. Some people hate Twitter, or Facebook, but have a gorgeous Instagram feed. So many platforms out there, it's not too hard to choose one you like. (Instagram is a really, really easy one for SM-phobes because it requires very little upkeep and hashtags like #bookstagram will always get you views...)


----------



## DZara

Boneman said:


> It reads very well! I like the train explanation for time - simple within a complex possibility... If she's a gray-haired lady, how can she tie it back in a brown pony tail? And who's Larry, who appears in the last line?



Dangnabit - you've discovered my sex-change for Lana, Boneman. She used to be Larry, before I switched her over. Thanks for the heads-up. I'll fix that...


----------



## DZara

A little hope...almost...

Zaragoza Stories - Full Stop, Part Five


----------



## The Big Peat

Bit of a rush job this, as I wanted to get something out to get me back into the swing of things. A little post musing about readers accepting - or not accepting  - remarkable things.

Next stop on the blog train - a little place beginning with A...


----------



## DZara

And so the end has come...

Zaragoza Stories - Full Stop, Part Six


----------



## AnyaKimlin

A Serious Lack of Brandy

Steph and Nick are still serious - have to inject some humour next week.


----------



## Cathbad

THE FINAL EPISODE (#25) IS POSTED...

"DARGANAU: AUTOBIOGRAPHY OF A DRAGON"

...BUT THE STORY CONTINUES!

http://cathbadsfnsfblog.blogspot.com


----------



## The Big Peat

Review of Abendau's Legacy by our Jo. Meant to get it up earlier but got carried away. I swear to god I spent more time writing this than I did reading the book. I inhaled the book, so I did.

Here's the review


----------



## AnyaKimlin

Interview: Liz Hedgecock
Review:  Jar of Thursday by Liz Hedgecock

New interview and review for a fantastic novella.


----------



## Jo Zebedee

The Big Peat said:


> Review of Abendau's Legacy by our Jo. Meant to get it up earlier but got carried away. I swear to god I spent more time writing this than I did reading the book. I inhaled the book, so I did.
> 
> Here's the review



Wow. Just wow. Thank you so much.


----------



## AnyaKimlin

CHAPTER EIGHT:  Following the Order

Angus is a little late but after the disorganisation of the last few weeks I'm determined to get my blog up and running properly this week.


----------



## Juliana

The Big Peat said:


> Review of Abendau's Legacy by our Jo.



Nice review, Peat! 



AnyaKimlin said:


> Interview: Liz Hedgecock



Fun interview!


----------



## DZara

My favorite maniac.

Zaragoza Stories - Ray Bradbury Interviews


----------



## Juliana

A small post on taking time out from writing while leaving ideas simmering. 

Downtime and the Back Burner


----------



## Gonk the Insane

Nice post, Juliana.


> It’s that nagging sense of ‘something’s wrong’


Something elusive? A disturbance in the force?


----------



## Juliana

Gonk the Insane said:


> Something elusive? A disturbance in the force?



*waves hand* This is not the Gonk you're looking for...


----------



## Gonk the Insane

Move along


----------



## thaddeus6th

After Trump's tosh, I rambled about some attitudes towards sex and so forth:
Thaddeus the Sixth: Sex and Sexiness in History


----------



## Jo Zebedee

I'm writing about some of the themes and writing choices I made with Abendau. Part one, trauma. Since I'm so good at torture.  

Some of you might be surprised who I focus on. @The Big Peat won't be.  

JoZebwrites: ON WRITING TRAUMA


----------



## Juliana

Very good, as usual, Jo. 

And also terrifying, as I'm working on my own book 2 and trying to keep in mind that I need to not only push the story forwards but deal with fallout from book 1 at the same time.


----------



## Jo Zebedee

Juliana said:


> Very good, as usual, Jo.
> 
> And also terrifying, as I'm working on my own book 2 and trying to keep in mind that I need to not only push the story forwards but deal with fallout from book 1 at the same time.


It's hard. Especially when you leave as much fall out as I did. Learn from my mistakes. Don't totally trash your main character.


----------



## AnyaKimlin

Juliana said:


> Very good, as usual, Jo.
> 
> And also terrifying, as I'm working on my own book 2 and trying to keep in mind that I need to not only push the story forwards but deal with fallout from book 1 at the same time.



I find this juggling the most difficult - finding a first chapter that isn't confusing is an uphill struggle.


----------



## The Big Peat

Jo Zebedee said:


> I'm writing about some of the themes and writing choices I made with Abendau. Part one, trauma. Since I'm so good at torture.
> 
> Some of you might be surprised who I focus on. @The Big Peat won't be.
> 
> JoZebwrites: ON WRITING TRAUMA



 I feel sad that it happened to Sonly - but it is a very admirable piece of writing. Also now I feel smart and I like feeling smart 

Also:



Spoiler



"In fact, the only relationship she copes with easily is with Lichio, the younger brother just as damaged as she is by their history, who supports her pretty much unwaveringly and who seems, on an emotional level, to be the only person she can give as much to as she wants."



My read would be is that it helps that Lichio doesn't want much, that he deliberately keeps distance between himself and others. She's never going to feel guilty about not giving Lichio enough and therefore can give all she's got there. At least, I read that as a facet of it.


I hope that one day I'm brave enough and imaginative enough to go to similar places with my own characters.


----------



## Ogma

I’ve written a post on Melanie Ansley’s website about five things that fatherhood has taught me about writing. You can check it out here.


----------



## AnyaKimlin

Am I right in thinking spoilers above  ?


----------



## Jo Zebedee

AnyaKimlin said:


> Am I right in thinking spoilers above  ?



Very light - the blog has a spoiler alert for book one with nothing revealed of book three (except people may not like all the decisions of one character). 

@The Big Peat - interesting observations and mightn't be a million miles away. As to characterization - I think they just take time to get to know the characters well enough to know where they're going.


----------



## The Big Peat

Think I'm spoiler free in my post. Well, mostly. Its pretty much there in book 2 anyway.

Jo - A lot of authors have that much time to know their characters and don't go there. Either they don't see it, or they haven't got the guts to do it. Or whatever it is.


----------



## Jo Zebedee

The Big Peat said:


> Think I'm spoiler free in my post. Well, mostly. Its pretty much there in book 2 anyway.
> 
> Jo - A lot of authors have that much time to know their characters and don't go there. Either they don't see it, or they haven't got the guts to do it. Or whatever it is.



Empathy, I've always felt is crucial. What would it feel like to be....? Certainly I fill notebooks on that and plotting (all character led) and about two pages on the world building. Oops


----------



## AnyaKimlin

A New Name

I am struggling a bit with this at the moment but Nick and Steph are up only a couple of hours late.


----------



## AnyaKimlin

CHAPTER NINE:  Who is she?

Mayhem is up.


----------



## Stephen Palmer

Narcissism & Donald.


----------



## The Big Peat

Review of GR Matthews' The Stone Road


----------



## Juliana

Nice review, Peat.


----------



## Jo Zebedee

I expanded on my blog post on the Chrons this week and talked about vulnerability, Amazon and ways forward:

JoZebwrites: Models, models, everywhere...


----------



## thaddeus6th

Really interesting piece, Jo.

Although you did use 'neither' but not 'nor'. Cooler, six weeks.


----------



## Jo Zebedee

thaddeus6th said:


> Really interesting piece, Jo.
> 
> Although you did use 'neither' but not 'nor'. Cooler, six weeks.


Heh. Just to make the grammaticians shudder


----------



## DZara

Zaragoza Stories - An End is Only a New Beginning...


----------



## AnyaKimlin

Why is everybody always picking on Steph?

I forgot about this one.  I'm off to go away and be ill myself for 24 hours and hope to get Angus up on time tomorrow.


----------



## Jo Zebedee

JoZebwrites: Why I won't do Nanowrimo


----------



## Juliana

Jo Zebedee said:


> JoZebwrites: Why I won't do Nanowrimo



I'm doing 'fake NaNo' this year – just a bunch of us cheering each other on over on FB – for the simple reason that I'm in all-speed-ahead-first-draft-mode anyway at the moment. Will I hit 50K? Don't know, don't care. But it's the extra motivation I need to finish this draft before all the December madness begins.


----------



## ratsy

Guess I better do a 'Why I'm doing NaNo' blog!


----------



## Gonk the Insane

Jo Zebedee said:


> JoZebwrites: Why I won't do Nanowrimo


Nice article, Jo. I feel much the same: NaNoWriMo has its place, but that place isn't in _my_ life.


Juliana said:


> I'm doing 'fake NaNo' this year – just a bunch of us cheering each other on over on FB


That sounds more fun


----------



## ratsy

When I do NaNo (which i have only done once...) I don't do the actual NaNo where they email you a thousand times and annoy the crap out of you. I just keep track myself. It will vary with each person, but between my 9 hour work day, Woodbridge Press, my Supply Chain designation school work, and life, I need to dedicate this time to it. There was no trophy, just 50,000+ words. I am pumped to do it again. And if I can write a book a year, and this is the time where I get 3/4 of a draft done, then awesome! 

(plus I'm looking forward to having fun with the gang in our little FB group...)


----------



## JunkMonkey

posted my Wednesday comic up on my new comic blog - only an hour into Thursday.

GoshWowComics

now to start work on Sunday's....

EDIT: - and, checking the link, I spot a typo.  Oh _bum_!  Too late now.


----------



## Gonk the Insane

Nice site, @JunkMonkey , I really like it: well-designed, clean-looking without too much clutter, and - best of all - really funny (and well-drawn) comics. top work


JunkMonkey said:


> I spot a typo


kerpllink? I only spotted it because you mentioned it.


----------



## JunkMonkey

Gonk the Insane said:


> Nice site, @JunkMonkey , I really like it: well-designed, clean-looking without too much clutter, and - best of all - really funny (and well-drawn) comics. top work



Thank you.  



Gonk the Insane said:


> kerpllink? I only spotted it because you mentioned it.



Not 'kerplink'.  That is a 'U' in there.  There should be a full stop at the end of the balloon in Panel 2, - and I just spotted another there should be commas after '25252', and 'women' in panel 3.  My fault for not printing out a copy and looking at it.  This sort of thing leaps out at me when I do that.


----------



## Gonk the Insane

Ah, well, I didn't notice so maybe others won't either


----------



## Juliana

ratsy said:


> Guess I better do a 'Why I'm doing NaNo' blog!



Well, you already have the photo for it. 



Gonk the Insane said:


> That sounds more fun





ratsy said:


> (plus I'm looking forward to having fun with the gang in our little FB group...)



Gonk, are you on Facebook? It's just a small group of us, we're all Chronners... (I'm easy to find on FB, my name's no secret: Juliana Spink Mills)



JunkMonkey said:


> Wednesday comic





Gonk the Insane said:


> Nice site, @JunkMonkey , I really like it: well-designed, clean-looking without too much clutter, and - best of all - really funny (and well-drawn) comics. top work



I agree with Gonk, really nice site Junk Monkey! 

Here's one from me: my poor blog has been a bit abandoned of late. So here are a few overdue mini-reviews and a shout-out to a few Chrons authors like Jo.
Have Book, Will Read #13


----------



## JunkMonkey

I've sorted the original art. So it will be good for the book.


----------



## ratsy

Juliana, I have Jo's on deck for next, with Steven's right after I'm hoping! Brian's is at 80% right now, and will be finishing that by Saturday...look at all of these Chronners go


----------



## Gonk the Insane

Juliana said:


> Gonk, are you on Facebook? It's just a small group of us, we're all Chronners...


No, I'm afraid not, but I can certainly cheer from the sidelines


Juliana said:


> Have Book, Will Read #13


Wow, you have been busy reading! And the dusting of snow looks great. We're having an unusually mild winter at the moment (although if any brings arctic weather, me writing that ought to do it!)


> the cool gleam of blaster fire in the dead of the night.


Best line ever


----------



## AnyaKimlin

CHAPTER TEN: If Angus Won't Go to the Island...

I changed the day and I'm  up with half an hour to spare.


----------



## Jo Zebedee

Should we use children's voices in an adult book? And vice versa? If so, how:

JoZebwrites: Mixing generations


----------



## thaddeus6th

[In the right thread this time...]

To read more gems like "I have the combat prowess of a drunk in a cat flap" and "Archaeology involves quite a lot of murdering. Apparently." do read my review of Rise of the Tomb Raider. It's got pictures and everything:
Thaddeus the Sixth: Review: Rise of the Tomb Raider (20th Anniversary Edition) - PS4

Been a bit lax on the old blogging front, but I've also just finished Thucydides' history, so that should be next week's thingummyjig and then there are exciting things on the horizon shortly thereafter.


----------



## Toby Frost

Not exactly a blog post, but a related question. Is there room for another how-to-write blog, namely one written by me? I can’t imagine there being much for me to say that hasn’t been said elsewhere, but there are a few things I’d add to what’s already been said.


----------



## thaddeus6th

I'm not the God Emperor of Didcot, but I'd say so. Even if such things have been written before, you may well have a new perspective or point to make [particularly given you write comedy, which is a slightly rarer form of SFF that only the most daring, intelligent and modest of men dare to write].

I'd be intrigued to know, for example, whether you suffer the same problem as me when it comes to struggling to remember how to write comedy every time you start a new story.


----------



## Jo Zebedee

If you write it well and entertain people there's always room for another


----------



## Toby Frost

I’m always a bit wary of being entertaining in how-to posts, but you’re right. I find that some blogs for aspiring writers exaggerate too much for comic potential.



thaddeus6th said:


> I'd be intrigued to know, for example, whether you suffer the same problem as me when it comes to struggling to remember how to write comedy every time you start a new story.



Writing comedy is difficult and yes, I do have to remember how to do it each time I start a new story. It’s much harder than writing conventionally, because you have to keep telling jokes. If your jokes are good, you can get away with more mistakes in terms of plotting or logic, but they still begin to show. There’s a real sense of “How can I get the most out of this without it becoming forced?”. I really ought to write a proper long piece about writing comedy, as it’s a strange experience and (I think) generally rather underrated as a form of writing.


----------



## Jo Zebedee

I don't think you have to be funny to entertain - being thought provoking or having an unusual slant are also entertaining. Basically so long as it's interesting enough to engage people to keep reading to the end.


----------



## AnyaKimlin

Toby Frost said:


> Not exactly a blog post, but a related question. Is there room for another how-to-write blog, namely one written by me? I can’t imagine there being much for me to say that hasn’t been said elsewhere, but there are a few things I’d add to what’s already been said.



I swore I was never going to write a how to write post.  But I did do one - Give Yourself Permission to Write Badly (figured I could say I was qualified to write that one)

It remains a particularly popular post.


----------



## thaddeus6th

I'd add that comedy has a problem with killing characters that serious stuff doesn't have. If you have a slapstick character that you've built up, then kill, you either lose that particular aspect (or it's diminished, at least) or you introduce Slappy 2. But Slappy 2 will always be the Diet Coke option, defined by who he isn't as much as who he is. He'll always be an imitation of the original.


----------



## Gonk the Insane

thaddeus6th said:


> "I have the combat prowess of a drunk in a cat flap"


Well, how could I not read it after that teaser?


Toby Frost said:


> Is there room for another how-to-write blog, namely one written by me? I can’t imagine there being much for me to say that hasn’t been said elsewhere, but there are a few things I’d add to what’s already been said.


Sure, why not? And the humourous SFF of yourself and @thaddeus6th isn't quite as mainstream as, say, another book about elves/dragons/badgers, so there's likely to be more interest, I would think.

Plus, if you think of how many books are out there in any given genre (i.e. more than any one person can read), there's still room for more whether they're similar to what already exists, have a different voice, or different perspective. I think blogging is kind of similar in that regard (always room for more, as @Jo Zebedee said) - the same principles, just a different format/medium; and one thing I've noticed from Chrons is that everyone has a slightly different perspective and can offer something different. Plus, there's the whole building a platform* thing that blogging could help to further.

Or building upon an already existing platform in your case


----------



## AnyaKimlin

Welcome to Womanhood

Steph is up on time - rearranging the days of everything is really helping.


----------



## JunkMonkey

I spent most of the weekend schlepping up and downstairs from my workshop, where my bench and crosscut saws are, and the attic where the boxbed I was building for my son is.

So my Sunday night comic post is a quick and simple one:
GoshWowComics


----------



## Gonk the Insane

Nice one, @JunkMonkey !


----------



## JunkMonkey

Toby Frost said:


> Writing comedy is difficult and yes, I do have to remember how to do it each time I start a new story. It’s much harder than writing conventionally, because you have to keep telling jokes. If your jokes are good, you can get away with more mistakes in terms of plotting or logic, but they still begin to show. There’s a real sense of “How can I get the most out of this without it becoming forced?”. I really ought to write a proper long piece about writing comedy, as it’s a strange experience and (I think) generally rather underrated as a form of writing.



Writing comedy* is* hard but if find writing anything else even harder.  I don't find it a strange experience at all.  The comedic is nearer to everyone's everyday reality after all than the machinations of kings, the fall of galactic empires, or the decent into madness that follows the discovery that hamsters rule the world.  We all makes jokes to make our daily life bearable.

The only tricks I have to make writing funny easy are

1: Leave characters hanging until something funny happens to them.  Don't force it.  But then I write short comics and don't (often) have to further a plot for more than eight or so panels.  Often, when I'm not feeling funny or particularly creative (those days when the juices aren't flowing), I'll draw starts of comics with characters in situations and let them stew.  Sometimes the next time I pick up my sketchbook they know what they're doing and get my pencil to finish it for them.   Ferinstance, last night I picked up a wordless doodle I started days ago of one of my Astro-Amazon space women fixing something complicated on the outside of her spaceship and realised that her second officer, inside the ship, reading the insanely complex instruction manual out to her, had just come across the line, "The next bit is a little tricky, so you might want to get a grown up to help you."

2: Steal other people's lines.  Many of my funniest strips have come from transcriptions of things my kids have said.


----------



## Stewart Hotston

I've mainly been blogging about this: The Fox’s Hope


----------



## thaddeus6th

Rarer than a rare thing: a modern fiction review, by me:
Thaddeus the Sixth: Review: Abendau’s Legacy, by Jo Zebedee


----------



## JunkMonkey

I finished the strip I was wittering on about a couple of posts ago: GoshWowComics


----------



## Jo Zebedee

thaddeus6th said:


> Rarer than a rare thing: a modern fiction review, by me:
> Thaddeus the Sixth: Review: Abendau’s Legacy, by Jo Zebedee



Thanks, Thad. You rock. 

This week I'm sharing a blog by Dion Winton-Polak about This Twisted Earth, the shared world anthology he edited (which is awesome, with some great stories by the likes of Adrian Tchaikovsky), including details on how to get involved in future stories in that world. 

JoZebwrites: Collaborative working - Weaving This Twisted Earth


----------



## Juliana

Have been trying to catch up with all of your blogging! Everyone's been busy!! 



thaddeus6th said:


> do read my review of Rise of the Tomb Raider. It's got pictures and everything:



Nice review, Thad. Are you planning on watching the Assassin's Creed movie? I was thinking of going with my son... I don't play video games, but enjoy watching other people do, and I've always loved the concept of AC.

Also, good review of Jo's book. It's on my to-read pile and I probably won't manage to get to it for a while... Liked 'Hobb meets Abercrombie in space'!



Stewart Hotston said:


> I've mainly been blogging about this: The Fox’s Hope



Congratulations!! 



Jo Zebedee said:


> shared world anthology



Very interesting. The sheer logistics of organizing anything that's shared world sound incredibly hard. I know @ratsy pulled it off for Lake Manor and Explorations, but wow, tough!


----------



## thaddeus6th

Thanks, Juliana.

I've only played one Assassin's Creed game (the second, which lots of people rate). I thought it was pretty rubbish. Lovely setting, nice graphics, utterly repetitive fetch quests, tedious modern day segments and combat about as enthralling as a Gordon Brown Budget speech. Historically, videogame films have been terrible (there'll be a good one someday, and the Street Fighter film had an excellent performance by Raul Julia). 

And I tend not to go to the cinema much. The last film I saw was Star Wars VII, at which I noticed they'd changed the carpets. And the lighting. And the seats. And the sound system. And that you couldn't go out the back any more. To be honest, the currency was the only common feature... [I might go see Rogue One. Don't know. Hmm].

Sorry, you asked a one line question and I rambled like a man with work to do but who is procrastinating.


----------



## Juliana

thaddeus6th said:


> Sorry, you asked a one line question and I rambled like a man with work to do but who is procrastinating.


----------



## AnyaKimlin

CHAPTER ELEVEN: NOAH'S LANDING

The next of Angus


----------



## Gonk the Insane

thaddeus6th said:


> I've only played one Assassin's Creed game (the second, which lots of people rate). I thought it was pretty rubbish.


I think I tried the original one first, and had a similar experience. I seemed to spend a lot of time riding a horse (apparently my poor navigational skills extend beyond the real world). I think the more recent additions to the series have improved (though there are so many I kind of lost interest). 


Juliana said:


> I've always loved the concept of AC.


Yeah, that's the best thing about it by far, for me. But as Thad says:


thaddeus6th said:


> Historically, videogame films have been terrible


So I'll probably wait till DVD and even then keep my expectations lower than a teeny tiny limbo dancer in action. Maybe this is the one that lives up to the hype though...



thaddeus6th said:


> I noticed they'd changed the carpets. And the lighting. And the seats. And the sound system. And that you couldn't go out the back any more.


Hmm, sounds like it might not be the cinema you're looking for?


thaddeus6th said:


> I might go see Rogue One.


Oh, is that coming out in December? I'd completely forgotten all about it, and am totally not counting down the days.


----------



## cyprus7

I discovered mind mapping in the 80s with Tony Buzan's books and have played with it, on and off, ever since - for non-fiction, essays and the like. 
Just came across 'clustering' from Gabriele Rico's book, _Writing the Natural Way_, and now having some fun with it. In theory, the clusters will spur me into getting this year's nanowrimo writing underway. 
I blogged about it here: The Unknown Lunar Blackout | Mark McClure Today


----------



## Steven Sorrels

Doubt, and the constant battle against it.


----------



## Jo Zebedee

cyprus7 said:


> I discovered mind mapping in the 80s with Tony Buzan's books and have played with it, on and off, ever since - for non-fiction, essays and the like.
> Just came across 'clustering' from Gabriele Rico's book, _Writing the Natural Way_, and now having some fun with it. In theory, the clusters will spur me into getting this year's nanowrimo writing underway.
> I blogged about it here: The Unknown Lunar Blackout | Mark McClure Today


I like mind mapping a lot


----------



## Cathbad

A review of Brian Turner's new novel.

Cathbad's F&SF Short Story Blog: GATHERING:  CHRONICLES OF EMPIRE​


----------



## thaddeus6th

Gonk, must admit, whilst it looks good I'm unsure if I'll end up going to see it. Not much of a cinema-goer, as the anecdote before suggests.


----------



## AnyaKimlin

And Steph is on time

Steph huffs and she puffs and blows the negativity away.


----------



## Stephen Palmer

_Factory Girl: _some dates for the diary…


----------



## JunkMonkey

AnyaKimlin said:


> And Steph is on time
> 
> Steph huffs and she puffs and blows the negativity away.



Why has she got woods in her pyjamas?


----------



## Biskit

The cats.  Again.  Writing about the Ginger Invasion and the Great Thug Menace is a break from the cycle of edit, editing, editing some more...

Writing On The Edge: Schrödinger's Other Cat


----------



## AnyaKimlin

JunkMonkey said:


> Why has she got woods in her pyjamas?



Edited: Steph huffed but her huffing never lasted long. In her pyjamas, she stormed through the woods before turning round, and with her energy sapping, she walked back to the cottage.


----------



## Stephen Palmer

Thoughts on today's news.


----------



## Cathbad

Stephen Palmer said:


> Thoughts on today's news.



Wonderful article.

I do have one point to nitpick, though, to wit:  "Christianity, like all global religions, is a woman-scorning creed, one that actively and maliciously reduces women to second class citizens."

I'd point out that this doesn't pertain to _all_ religions.  I follow a Celtic Druidry path.  The Celts held women in high esteem.  Like the Norse, women could be warriors (though if recent discoveries pan out, not in such numbers).  In fact, several of our heroes - especially the greatest warrior, Cuchulainn, were trained by women!

Just sayin'.


----------



## Stephen Palmer

That's a not unreasonable point, and I do take it. As one well versed in matters of paganism, I, like many others, don't consider paganism a religion - for the same reason I don't consider animism a religion. But - fair point. There were some ancient historical cultures post-3000B.C. that were more fair to women. But I did use the word "global" deliberately!


----------



## JunkMonkey

Did 'nother strip:
GoshWowComics


----------



## JunkMonkey

Stephen Palmer said:


> But I did use the word "global" deliberately!



And the present tense.


----------



## AnyaKimlin

CHAPTER TWELVE:  Lots of Questions with no Answers

Angus is back


----------



## Jo Zebedee

JoZebwrites: STICKING WITH IT


----------



## thaddeus6th

For some reason, Jo, that title made me think of Will Smith's 'Getting Jiggy With It'.

Aye, it's difficult to keep going, just because of the numbers. Fortunately, I'm blessed with an obnoxious level of stubbornness. 

Anyway, in my ruthless drive to interrogate Chrons one person at a time, I collared someone else today. Behold the merciless questioning: Thaddeus the Sixth: Interview with Teresa Edgerton


----------



## Stephen Palmer

thaddeus6th said:


> For some reason, Jo, that title made me think of Will Smith's 'Getting Jiggy With It'.
> 
> Aye, it's difficult to keep going, just because of the numbers. Fortunately, I'm blessed with an obnoxious level of stubbornness.
> 
> Anyway, in my ruthless drive to interrogate Chrons one person at a time, I collared someone else today. Behold the merciless questioning: Thaddeus the Sixth: Interview with Teresa Edgerton



Nice 1.


----------



## Stephen Palmer

In which I review a book, and unexpectedly chance upon a review of one of my books.


----------



## The Big Peat

Oddly enough, Jo's article reminded me of Teresa. I've read her post stickied at the top of the Writers Forum a few times and the thing that's always stuck with me is "Most authors give up too soon". Its a nice pickmeup when things seem a little rough in a way.

*clicks on the interview*


----------



## Jo Zebedee

The Big Peat said:


> Oddly enough, Jo's article reminded me of Teresa. I've read her post stickied at the top of the Writers Forum a few times and the thing that's always stuck with me is "Most authors give up too soon". Its a nice pickmeup when things seem a little rough in a way.
> 
> *clicks on the interview*


Teresa was in my mind when I wrote it, I've always taken a lot of store by the idea if we keep plugging we might win. We might still lose, but at least we'll have tried.


----------



## ratsy

As someone well behind Jo in terms of writing experience and word count, it was a great blog. It is all a lot of work. And as a new publisher, the other half of it is a lot of work! I received betas back on my first novel, and have started two others, doing a different NaNo project than my series. I was super happy to even finish writing a novel, and one that the readers actually thought flowed well, and one was kind enough to say at one point _they_ forgot they were supposed to be beta'ing it as they got caught up in the action. I still have tonnes of work on that first book, but its all a process. Not something to be rushed to market. 

Good stuff Jo! And I'll always be a big fan 

Good interview with Teresa, Thadd! I always like to her the Goblin Princess' thoughts on things


----------



## Jo Zebedee

Support is what keeps us all going. I'm actually planning another blog about the whole writers and readers things and how many great mates I've made (and continue to) through writing and connecting on social media and forums, and how I think it's one of the great things about genre. But first, I have 1000 words to add to a wip.


----------



## Brian G Turner

Jo Zebedee said:


> JoZebwrites: STICKING WITH IT



_Eight _books?


----------



## Jo Zebedee

Brian G Turner said:


> _Eight _books?



You just haven't seen them all yet.  (I have Waters and the Wild coming out next summer, so that's number five, no 6 being turned into a sf novella (I think it's stronger as a tight, tight story) as we speak with plans to sp at some stage, and a YA sf that I'm starting to look for a home for. ) Number 8 is underway.


----------



## Toby Frost

8 seems like a fair number. At the end of the day, all you can do is keep going as best you can, really.


----------



## Juliana

I have about a million tabs open here as I try to catch up with everyone's blogging. Stop being so interesting, people! 

Something light and fluffy from me since it's Saturday, and I'm feeling a little silly. (And have possibly been watching too much teen TV)

Saturday Sweethearts: page and screen darlings


----------



## AnyaKimlin

Bleeding Interruptions

Steph's up with forty minutes to spare.  I never know if it's a good or bad sign that I really like one.


----------



## Cli-Fi

As my blog is mainly about franchises and shared universes that are currently very popular in Sf. I wrote this one up just now discussing one that everybody seemed to have missed: 

Supernatural’s Missed Shared Universe Opportunities – JohnJFalco.com


----------



## thaddeus6th

A rare instance of using a little bit of psychology in today's blog. All about banner advertising, colours, avoiding rainbow vomit and why being a red shirt isn't always a bad thing (but only if you're male):
Thaddeus the Sixth: Colour Psychology and Anatomy of an Advert


----------



## Juliana

Cli-Fi said:


> Supernatural’s Missed Shared Universe Opportunities – JohnJFalco.com



I would absolutely watch a Cas/Crowley team-up. But I'd think more one-off mini-series than full series... They're both fabulous characters, but I don't know if they could hold a full show as the main characters.



thaddeus6th said:


> A rare instance of using a little bit of psychology in today's blog.



That was really interesting, Thad! I like your banners.


----------



## ratsy

Thadd, I liked the post. Good stuff. Hey if you ever get into FB advertising keep in mind, the more wordage on the banner, the less reach they will give it. They have some rule about picture to text ratio. So just a tagline, or something with the image is ideal.


----------



## thaddeus6th

Hey Ratsy, that's an interesting snippet to know.

Incidentally, I heard the other day that the Trump campaign ran thousands of variant ads with tiny changes (video or still, lots of text or not much) on Facebook because it increased the chances of one variant being picked up for any given user. Obviously that costs a fortune, but it's something, on a smaller scale, to consider.

I don't get to use psychology much beyond character basics. If I haven't already, I might write something about primacy and recency effects.

Edited extra bit: thanks, Juliana


----------



## Cli-Fi

Juliana said:


> I would absolutely watch a Cas/Crowley team-up. But I'd think more one-off mini-series than full series... They're both fabulous characters, but I don't know if they could hold a full show as the main characters.



As I mentioned on the blog, I don't know for the life of me why the CW has refused to flesh out this universe more. We don't need Jared and Jensen all the time. Right? I mean I love those guys as much as any fan, but in this age of franchising, the CW is really going to drop the ball here if they don't get some type of successful spin-off going and soon. I would also watch a show about Charlie or the Men of Letters or a prequel starring Robert Singer. There's just too much there to just let it go. But yea, they can start with your mini-series idea.


----------



## Gonk the Insane

Cli-Fi said:


> Men of Letters or a prequel starring Robert Singer.


Now that sounds awesome. I did see an episode where a present day Sam and Dean investigation was interspersed with Bobby and Rufush investigating the same thing 30 years earlier, and it was absolutely hilarious.


----------



## Cli-Fi

Is Fox ever going to break the sci-fi curse? Can Neil Gaiman and The Building Break Fox’s Sci-Fi Curse? – JohnJFalco.com


----------



## Juliana

Cli-Fi said:


> Charlie or the Men of Letters or a prequel starring Robert Singer



Oh, I like all of those ideas. A Men of Letters one could be a bit like the Agent Carter series.


----------



## Stephen Palmer

thaddeus6th said:


> A rare instance of using a little bit of psychology in today's blog. All about banner advertising, colours, avoiding rainbow vomit and why being a red shirt isn't always a bad thing (but only if you're male):
> Thaddeus the Sixth: Colour Psychology and Anatomy of an Advert



Interesting!


----------



## Nick B

I did a review of ralph kerns Unfathomed on my brand new shiny blog.


----------



## thaddeus6th

My blog is *always* interesting 

[It is quite interesting. I was surprised that cold colours aren't good for impulse buying, except blue. Bit weird].


----------



## Jo Zebedee

Quellist said:


> I did a review of ralph kerns Unfathomed on my brand new shiny blog.


Link?  

I blogged about what it's like to appear on a panel at a convention and gave 10 tips. I also namedropped shamelessly.... 

JoZebwrites: PANELLING


----------



## Juliana

Jo Zebedee said:


> I blogged about what it's like to appear on a panel at a convention and gave 10 tips.



Thank you, lovely Jo! (for those who click on Jo's link, I'm the annoying friend who requested the post  )


----------



## Stewart Hotston

Talking up one of the important secondary characters in my trilogy, The Oligarchy. The second book's out later this month (depending on final proofs being clean etc.).

Just who is David Chalmers


----------



## The Big Peat

Thaddeus, that might be the single most interesting blog piece I've read here. And we're dealing with some pretty stiff competition.


----------



## Cli-Fi

Disney should just get it over with already and buy Nintendo: Disney Signs Multi-Year Deal With Pokemon – JohnJFalco.com



http://l.facebook.com/l.php?u=http:...bhvdr6Kwv_sOF_b-gCOpvXEMDA6455jZYYEr0W4Dc&s=1


----------



## thaddeus6th

Cheers, Big Peat 

Cli-fi, and give us a new imminently defunct console every year?


----------



## thaddeus6th

The full size map of Denland was too big to include in Kingdom Asunder [which has a cropped version including the Mere and Arthenigan], so I put it up here:
The Map of Denland


----------



## Cli-Fi

thaddeus6th said:


> Cli-fi, and give us a new imminently defunct console every year?



and each iteration will also completely ignore their most popular franchise.


----------



## Steve S

I wrote about some of the influences on my latest novel - see here. It's a bit of an eclectic mix: Robin of Sherwood, Paul Nash, Lord of the Rings, Pan's Labyrinth.


----------



## HareBrain

Steve S said:


> Robin of Sherwood, Paul Nash, Lord of the Rings



You are me, and I claim my five pounds.


----------



## Cli-Fi

The Stargate is closed: Is the Stargate Franchise Dead? – JohnJFalco.com


----------



## Stephen Palmer

Recent book reviews.


----------



## Old_Man_Steve2016

I did a blurb about some youngins at Wattpad complaining about the TNT Horror contest blocking people from around the world and under 18s. 
Don't know why TNT does that, but studios in other companies have used their stories in TV shows (Philippines mostly). 

I went to Bohol and Cebu last February. Awesome place.


----------



## JunkMonkey

New _Space Babe Betty_ strip:

Woop! Woop!


----------



## Cathbad

JunkMonkey said:


> New _Space Babe Betty_ strip:
> 
> Woop! Woop!


----------



## Biskit

I blogged on the stress and problems of dealing with a sick cat as I was trying to push the go button on my first attempt at self-pubbing.  

Having written it, I was feeling less stressed.  Now I have to work away from home, internet, computer and all for the rest of the week.  Feeling stressed again...


----------



## Jo Zebedee

The writing group here might remember helping me with this post - and a big thanks to Sam for giving it a nice tidy up before posting: 

Women: Missing Voices In Science Fiction


----------



## Gonk the Insane

Nice work, Jo. Glad to see the finished article up.


----------



## Cathbad

Cathbad's 2016 Best Small Press & Self-Publishing Awards​

Yeah... like my opinion matters!     Well, I guess I'm a little vain; and for what it's worth, I'll be doing this again November 2017.


----------



## Cli-Fi

Will Dune become the next Star Trek? Legendary Acquires Full Rights to the Dune Franchise – JohnJFalco.com. There is huge potential here.


----------



## Juliana

I interviewed our very own @Stephen Palmer for SFF World: 

Interview with Stephen Palmer, author of The Girl With Two Souls


----------



## Stewart Hotston

unhappy blogging today. Apologies for any incoherence  Stewart Hotston


----------



## Steve S

Blogging about worldbuilding - the pleasures and the pitfalls!


----------



## Stephen Palmer

A new interview.


----------



## AnyaKimlin

After a week off to feel miserable about not bringing my book out and battling an ear infection I'm back to writing for fun and Angus is up on time:

CHAPTER THIRTEEN: KISSES AND BIG MAC


----------



## Jo Zebedee

I asked @Stephen Palmer to tell me about his year off. I think I want one now, too....

JoZebwrites: Stephen Palmer - My year of almost total relaxation


----------



## Gonk the Insane

Wow, another great interview with @Stephen Palmer - that chap seems everywhere right now!
Fascinating stuff (as was @Juliana 's interview), and I think taking a year off was a bold move by Stephen. I can relate to that feeling of having a series of books - an entire world and cast of characters -  take over your life as well: I did a 300,000+ word trilogy over 3 years and by the end I just wanted it to be over and move on to something else. I call the effect Trilogy Fatigue


----------



## Steve S

I've just added a post about my thoughts on completing my novel, This Sacred Isle. I always find finishing a novel a time of mixed emotions, a few regrets blended with satisfaction. I also mention that, until the end of this month, the ebook version of This Sacred Isle is available at half price (as are my other ebooks too)! To read more, please click here.


----------



## Stephen Palmer

Gonk the Insane said:


> Wow, another great interview with @Stephen Palmer - that chap seems everywhere right now!
> Fascinating stuff (as was @Juliana 's interview), and I think taking a year off was a bold move by Stephen. I can relate to that feeling of having a series of books - an entire world and cast of characters -  take over your life as well: I did a 300,000+ word trilogy over 3 years and by the end I just wanted it to be over and move on to something else. I call the effect Trilogy Fatigue



Definitely! Only single novels for me for the foreseeable future…


----------



## Juliana

Stephen Palmer said:


> Definitely! Only single novels for me for the foreseeable future…



Famous last words...


----------



## Stephen Palmer

I just couldn't, Juliana… not for a few years. It was a hell of an effort, including _The Conscientious Objector,_ which still needs a final hone before it's edited. Just some nice short works I think for a while…


----------



## Biskit

I didn't blog today, just posted what I wrote at the start of the week when I was away and had no internet - a grumble about cats, lack of sleep and high-impact Murphy's law - The Autumn Plumage of the Greater Plummet.


----------



## Jo Zebedee

JoZebwrites: Thaddeus White - interview

An interview with Thaddeus White.


----------



## Teresa Edgerton

And (because I hate to be left out) a guest blog by Stephen Palmer Factory Girl / Crafting Author:  Constructing the World of Factory Girl.

As ever, brilliant and erudite.


----------



## JunkMonkey

FOOM!


----------



## Steve S

Added a post today: Why writing a novel is a team sport


----------



## The Big Peat

Jo Zebedee said:


> The writing group here might remember helping me with this post - and a big thanks to Sam for giving it a nice tidy up before posting:
> 
> Women: Missing Voices In Science Fiction



In an argument over whether enough women are recommended in Fantasy elsewhere, someone posted Tor UK's numbers for the gender division for their submissions inbox. Small sample (only 500 submissions across a number of genres), but Sci-Fi had 22% women, 78% men. Slightly after the fact to tell you now, but only emphasises what you're talking about.


----------



## Jo Zebedee

The Big Peat said:


> In an argument over whether enough women are recommended in Fantasy elsewhere, someone posted Tor UK's numbers for the gender division for their submissions inbox. Small sample (only 500 submissions across a number of genres), but Sci-Fi had 22% women, 78% men. Slightly after the fact to tell you now, but only emphasises what you're talking about.


Interesting. And, yes, it definitely backs up my feeling. Publishers don't want to exclude women - but women write less sf than men. But there has been interesting research on women and maths coming out - that a lot of the gender bias at high levels is to do with opportunity. Enhance opportunity and perhaps we enhance submission levels. Let's hope so.


----------



## The Big Peat

Jo Zebedee said:


> Interesting. And, yes, it definitely backs up my feeling. Publishers don't want to exclude women - but women write less sf than men. But there has been interesting research on women and maths coming out - that a lot of the gender bias at high levels is to do with opportunity. Enhance opportunity and perhaps we enhance submission levels. Let's hope so.



How do you enhance opportunity as a SF writer though? Shine a brighter light on the women there in the hope others see it and follow?


----------



## Jo Zebedee

The Big Peat said:


> How do you enhance opportunity as a SF writer though? Shine a brighter light on the women there in the hope others see it and follow?



I think that's part of it. But, also, frankly - the community needs to ask itself is it inclusive. I grew up with brothers and no sisters, I follow rugby, I can drink with the men, talk with the men etc etc. I am not a girly girl. 

In my sf circles I have few female friends. It is all blokes. Blokes' jokes. Blokes on panels - and while sff have a good balance these days do sf panels? Why do I get invited on many as a newby author? Because women are harder to find. Blokes mostly interviewing blokes. Blokes mostly shoulder to shoulder in best sellers lists. 

I truly did not believe that the gender bias existed - that it was harder to break it as a woman. I've broken every glass ceiling, been an equal to my brothers, run my own consultancy, etc etc. And yet... in sf I am an outsider. And it is the only part of my life I feel like it. 

So make it inclusive for women. Break down the sf humour where we laugh along at the skimpy-clad woman being rescued and accept it as part of the genre. Get publishers to actively seek out women, not make them feel closed out by a wall of male names. Give spaces to celebrate the women writers - spaces where they can feel comfy and safe. 

So, yeah - make is less blokey. Make it that a woman can feel comfy to drop in - not just bolshy ones like me. 

Dammit, Pete, you've given me another blog to write. Again.


----------



## Teresa Edgerton

I think it is true that women writers get discouraged in all sorts of way from writing SF, or if they write it because ... well, because they just want to, then discouraged from submitting it to publishers, or from publishing it themselves.  Part of it is lack of role models, as you say, Jo, and a lack of recognition (or in some cases respect) for some of the women who break through with award-winning books.  (In terms of recognition, it's much the same in fantasy -- with a few exceptions, of course.)  And then there is the way that women writers are often treated at conventions or online.  And if you stay away because you're made to feel you're not welcome in places where SF writers congregate, then you don't make the connections that might further your career.

I don't think the solution is to make a point of giving more awards to women SF writers, but they should receive the same open-minded consideration, and when they do receive the awards, then they should be treated no differently than the men who have received the same awards in other years, instead of lapsing into obscurity.  And successful writers who are in the habit of mentoring new writers, should be more open to mentoring women.  Finally, the abusive and harassing behavior that women are too often subjected to at conventions, and elsewhere within the community, should be discouraged by all of us, male and female.  It is there, no one is imagining it, and it matters.

And if someone feels moved to post here about how all the above is just being "politically correct" I shall be moved to scream.  Loudly.  Because I am tired, tired, tired of that same tired argument.  It's lazy and self-serving. 

Of course you won't hear me scream, but taken it as given.


----------



## Rodders

I bought a wonderful print of the Millennium Falcon toy from The Retro Draughtsman.


  

Star Wars 1978 Millennium Falcon by TheRetroDraughtsman


----------



## Susan Boulton

Wrote a small blog post about my day at Sledge Lit.

Writing and me - Blog


----------



## Jo Zebedee

This is the last of a couple of guest blogs I've had going on (which means I'll have to get up off my butt and write something for this weekend, I guess....) and I really love it. How to use the Myers Briggs personality indicators against character development. it's great fun - I did Kare last night (and even the process of responding as your character rather than yourself teaches something new) and plan to do John and Henry from Inish Carraig later, since I'm writing them again. 

JoZebwrites: Myers Briggs your characters


----------



## Cathbad

Jo Zebedee said:


> JoZebwrites: Myers Briggs your characters



Hey, Jo!  I used to work for the author of the updated version of the MBTI (Dr. McCaulley) - helped edit it!  

Had a session where I Typed all the PC's on my AD&D campaign.  Was fun and interesting!


----------



## Jo Zebedee

Cathbad said:


> Hey, Jo!  I used to work for the author of the updated version of the MBTI (Dr. McCaulley) - helped edit it!
> 
> Had a session where I Typed all the PC's on my AD&D campaign.  Was fun and interesting!


How cool. I think I have McCaulley's book somewhere in my management library.


----------



## thaddeus6th

Interesting post, Jo. Got the book (Please Understand Me II) a while ago and found it one of the more useful personality sorters.


----------



## Boneman

And it's great fun to analyse your characters, rather than yourself! They have all the traits I want....


----------



## thaddeus6th

Boneman, I must admit I prefer giving characters vices rather than virtues.

[Sir Edric was especially interesting to create because I had to try and find a virtue or two rather than adding any vices].

Anyway, here's my review of a very contemporary piece of writing: Thaddeus the Sixth: Review: The Peloponnesian War, by Thucydides


----------



## Cathbad

My review of _*Kingdom Asunder*_.

Cathbad's F&SF Short Story Blog: Kingdom Asunder, by Thaddeus White​And my apologies to @thaddeus6th for my lateness with it.


----------



## thaddeus6th

No problem; I'm grateful for the review 

Could I ask for a small change? The price was $2.99 for the pre-order period, but that ended this morning, so it's now $4.99 (and worth every cent  ).


----------



## Cathbad

thaddeus6th said:


> Could I ask for a small change? The price was $2.99 for the pre-order period, but that ended this morning, so it's now $4.99 (and worth every cent  ).



Oops!

Edit:  Corrected.


----------



## thaddeus6th

No problem, and thanks


----------



## Stephen Palmer

Edwardian Sheffield - a slideshow of photos.


----------



## Jo Zebedee

How to make a living as a writer. Sort of. 

JoZebwrites: On giving up the day job


----------



## Juliana

Jo Zebedee said:


> How to make a living as a writer. Sort of.



Very interesting!

In the kidlit world, a lot of published writers supplement their income with paid school visits, for instance. There are zillions of blog posts out there on how to build your school talks career!


----------



## The Big Peat

I feel like the best way to make a living as an author these days is to simply write quick, briefly edit, and sell lots and lots of self-published books on Amazon. You won't make much per book, but once you get enough that's okay.

Not sure I'd want to do that myself.


----------



## HareBrain

The Big Peat said:


> I feel like the best way to make a living as an author these days is to simply write quick, briefly edit, and sell lots and lots of self-published books on Amazon.



Plus tie it in to a blog that tells people how to write quick, briefly edit, and sell lots and lots of self-published books on Amazon.


----------



## Jo Zebedee

The Big Peat said:


> I feel like the best way to make a living as an author these days is to simply write quick, briefly edit, and sell lots and lots of self-published books on Amazon. You won't make much per book, but once you get enough that's okay.
> 
> Not sure I'd want to do that myself.


Happily there is little evidence this is actually what works


----------



## The Big Peat

Jo Zebedee said:


> Happily there is little evidence this is actually what works



*quietly rubs out the back up plan*


----------



## JunkMonkey

The Big Peat said:


> I feel like the best way to make a living as an author these days is to simply write quick, briefly edit, and sell lots and lots of self-published books on Amazon. You won't make much per book, but once you get enough that's okay.
> 
> Not sure I'd want to do that myself.



Not sure I'd want to read that either.

Very busy this week and no strips anywhere near finished, so only a only a single panel pulled out of my sketchbook.  

https://goshwowcomics.wordpress.com/2016/12/04/98/

(Paradoxically, for reasons I won't go into but mainly because I'm an idiot, it took me longer to 'ink' this one panel than it would normally take me to do a whole page.)


----------



## Stephen Palmer

Even in this age of the interwebs and everything else, there's simply no substitute for quality.


----------



## Old_Man_Steve2016

Today I did a brief blog about the fact that my book is categorized as  Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Crime in Amazon. Even though I specifically did NOT put it there! I put it in under Superheroes and War & Military. NOT Crime! 

So I joked about it on my blog today. I can't decide if the algorithm is botched or if its 'fridge brilliance'.


----------



## Cathbad

My November 75-Worder stretched to 3900+ words.

The World is What You Make It​


----------



## Wruter

Cathbad said:


> My November 75-Worder stretched to 3900+ words.
> 
> The World is What You Make It​


Which came first, the 75 or the 3900?


----------



## Cathbad

Wruter said:


> Which came first, the 75 or the 3900?



The 75, believe it or not!


----------



## Steve S

Posted about the new SF book I have started work on - Second Sun


----------



## Juliana

A quick blog post from me on what's going on in my writing world.

December Updates


----------



## The Big Peat

Legend by David Gemmell

More reviews, now with added Deadpool references


----------



## Jo Zebedee

Cathbad said:


> My November 75-Worder stretched to 3900+ words.
> 
> The World is What You Make It​



Pfffp. That's nothing - Inish Carraig started as a 75 worder and Waters and the Wild a 300. And then I have a duplogy planned from another 300. I can barely dare look at the challenges for fear of another fecking novel appearing. 

Ju - exciting!


----------



## ratsy

@Jo Zebedee yeah i have a 75 word that turned into a 76,000 word novel, and the sequel has started!

And sleepy grove is at 45,000 and started as a 3500 word short.


----------



## Cli-Fi

Something is happening with the bots and it's not good, in any way shape or form: The Age of Artificial Stupidity: How Pizzagate Just Broke the Internet – JohnJFalco.com

Or maybe I'm way too obsessed with Westworld?


----------



## thaddeus6th

I interrogated somebody called Brian about Roman sports colours. And asked about his new book too:
Thaddeus the Sixth: Interview with Brian Turner


----------



## Jo Zebedee

I talked about reviews and what it's like to receive them. I also talked about when cake should be eaten. Because it's important to address the essential things in life:

JoZebwrites: On Reviews


----------



## Stephen Palmer

Dedicated to…


----------



## Juliana

That's an interesting idea, Stephen.


----------



## Stephen Palmer

Juliana said:


> That's an interesting idea, Stephen.



Nicholas Humphrey just emailed me. I sent him a copy of volume 1, and did a faux-Calman cartoon on the inside, as used in NH's book _The Inner Eye. _He was absolutely thrilled! So my next plan is to stalk him by suggesting a meeting in Cambridge, where he lives…


----------



## Gonk the Insane

Stephen Palmer said:


> Dedicated to…


Wow, that was a great post, Stephen, and fascinating to read - very informative, too. I've yet to read any of the Factory Girl trilogy, but after the post and the great interviews you've done of late it won't be long before I snaffle a copy - I'm looking forward to reading it.


Stephen Palmer said:


> He was absolutely thrilled! So my next plan is to stalk him by suggesting a meeting in Cambridge, where he lives…


Well, if you head this way and have time for a drink or two while you're in town, give me a shout.



Jo Zebedee said:


> I also talked about when cake should be eaten.


Wait... so there's a time when cake _shouldn't _be eaten? Surely that can't be right!
Nice post and good advice as always, Jo!


----------



## Steve S

I've just added a post about my experiences publishing through CreateSpace.


----------



## Cli-Fi

The cancellation of Amazon's Good Girls Revolt marks the first time in history that a new streaming series has been cancelled before a new broadcast TV Show. In this post I drill down why this is a big deal! Cancelled: How The Winter Finale is Changing The Future of Television – JohnJFalco.com


----------



## Stephen Palmer

Gonk the Insane said:


> Wow, that was a great post, Stephen, and fascinating to read - very informative, too. I've yet to read any of the Factory Girl trilogy, but after the post and the great interviews you've done of late it won't be long before I snaffle a copy - I'm looking forward to reading it.
> 
> Well, if you head this way and have time for a drink or two while you're in town, give me a shout.



Definitely Cambridge! When I lived in Bedfordshire (1991 - 1998) me and my ex used to go to the Strawberry Fair every year. I still go occasionally, though it's not the same festi as it was in the good ol' days.


----------



## Gonk the Insane

Ha, good ole Strawberry Fair. A very different beast now, I think, though I haven't been for a long time. I was there a couple of times in the mid-90s and am still gutted I missed Pinkwind performing one year.


----------



## pambaddeley

Finally got back to the blog - just a progress report - Catching up is hard to do – Pam Baddeley, Writer


----------



## pambaddeley

Steve S said:


> I've just added a post about my experiences publishing through CreateSpace.



Bookmarked this for when I eventually get to the stage of POD production - still editing at present. Like your covers, by the way.


----------



## Cli-Fi

My Favorite App of all time is shutting down at the end of the year. I blame Trump: NBC To Shut Down Breaking News App – JohnJFalco.com


----------



## Jo Zebedee

You thought the work was done when you found your author's voice? Think again.... 

JoZebwrites: VOICES IN MY HEAD


----------



## The Big Peat

Jo Zebedee said:


> You thought the work was done when you found your author's voice? Think again....
> 
> JoZebwrites: VOICES IN MY HEAD



Culchies i Spas?

How much do I have to bribe you to write parts of this phonetically in broadest Cullybackey?


----------



## Jo Zebedee

The Big Peat said:


> Culchies i Spas?
> 
> How much do I have to bribe you to write parts of this phonetically in broadest Cullybackey?


Ha! I'm always bribable! I'll call him Pete


----------



## SilentRoamer

Well I have gotten back on the blogging trail after a bit of break with both reading and writing over the past months due to some personal issues.

Anyway now that I am back on the trail, here is my review of R. Scott Bakkers: The Great Ordeal ARC. This is the first hardcopy ARC I have received and it was a pleasure to get this in August ahead of it being published to the wider world.

The Great Ordeal ARC Review

Another review part typed out which should go up in the next day or so.

Trying to get this back on track now for next year.


----------



## Abernovo

The Big Peat said:


> Culchies i Spas?
> 
> How much do I have to bribe you to write parts of this phonetically in broadest Cullybackey?


I believe the currency is wine and cake.



Jo Zebedee said:


> Ha! I'm always bribable! I'll call him Pete


She would too!

I think you need a Doric-spikkin' walk-an pairt as well. Jus' sayin'.


----------



## JunkMonkey

A couple of my favourite characters reappeared in my head for a moment today.  They haven't been around for a while.  It was nice to have them back.


https://goshwowcomics.wordpress.com/2016/12/18/100/


----------



## Jo Zebedee

@Abernovo 2 little dickie birds... 

I would. I really would


----------



## Jo Zebedee

10 things to think about before you sign:

JoZebwrites: On Publishers


----------



## J-Sun

I've read the first few pages of this monster thread but haven't made my way through much of it, so I'm still unclear. Is this for writer blogs or any blogs? And can you talk about the "meta" of blogging or just what's blogged? (For instance, I'm curious if people, as readers of blogs, find the "read more/continue reading" stuff a pro or a con.)

Anyway, FWIW, a friend encouraged me to do a blog (or was that "insisted"?) and I posted about four things on a livejournal account before I deleted it in early 2004. Then, on my own webpages, I briefly used the nanoblogger cms (which was actually a shell script which was obviously unconventional... and limited... (and _slooow_)) and I gave it up pretty quick, anyway. So this is my first actual energetic effort at a "real" blog (mainly because my previous handmade pages on a shell account were a lot of work and I hate css). So I don't know what I'm doing. But here it is:

Featured Futures

What I blogged about today was just a notice of my latest review for Tangent, which looked at the new Mike Brotherton original anthology, _Science Fiction by Scientists_.


----------



## Gonk the Insane

That's an interesting point, @J-Sun . When I stumbled across this thread last year I'd kind of assumed it was just writerly blogs as the content was almost always _by _writers and often (though not always) included topics related to writing, reading or the publishing industry. However, there isn't AFAIK any such injunction to do this and the thread is, after all, in the SFF Lounge so, going by the first post, _anything_ you're blogging about - writing, reading, plumbing, navel-gazing - would fit in here. From my observations it's worth noting that _anything_ includes the caveat _that's potentially of interest to others_, and the thread regulars tend to post those things they think others might find most interesting/useful rather than simply _everything_. Because, if someone likes your content enough, they'll check in regularly anyway.

Of course, this is just my interpretation of it, and others may well see it differently.



J-Sun said:


> And can you talk about the "meta" of blogging or just what's blogged?


*Sigh* Everything's so "meta" these days. It's one of those words that's rapidly losing any meaning and just becoming a buzz-word. But in this case, it describes perfectly what you mean. As for the question, short answer is I dunno. My guy feeling - ah, typo! - _gut_* feeling is that if you wanted to touch on it a few times people would probably be fine with it, but if you wanted a really in-depth look at the art of blogging or technical stuff like CMS choice then you might be better off creating a thread especially for it. I'd suggest "I hate CSS"** as a good title! Again, others might think differently though.



J-Sun said:


> readers of blogs, find the "read more/continue reading" stuff a pro or a con.


You mean where you see the first para or whatever and have to click to see the whole post, right? I tend to view it as a necessary evil like paying taxes or the Rebel Alliance (I mean, they're always blowing stuff up, right? You build a few tiny little planet-killers, invest lots of time and man-hours and someone just comes along and kicks over the sandcastle. Most unsporting***). And for pages with lots of posts per page (or just very long posts) it does look a lot cleaner with only a short extract visible. Cripes, this is a long post - this should probably have a "more" option too (or a "God, make him stop!" option).

Anyway, nice blog, J-Sun: looks clean and smart. And nice post, too, but that story "Rager in Space"... Surely it's not about what it sounds like. That's just my warped mind, right?
My own blog is still, well, in development. As it has been for 6 millennia. Still, as I'm planning on actually publishing something next year I should probably finish it. It took a month or two just to decide on CMS - in the end I went with Wordpress over Drupal because I want to do less coding outside of work not more! - so progress might be less than rapid.

* I repeated the typo again but it was just getting silly so I corrected it rather then keep writing the same thing again and again. And again.
** I worked with a guy who did lots of CSS coding and, rather predicably, he hated CSS. Because, well, it's just evil. He even had a mug which perfectly describes _why _CSS is so awful: CSS is Awesome mug.
**** Plus, quite a lot of the workforce was killed. It made advertising for staff for Death Star mark II a real challenge


----------



## Biskit

J-Sun said:


> Is this for writer blogs or any blogs?



Good question.  I never actually considered it, just stuck a post in on whatever I blogged about, which is very rarely about writing.


----------



## The Big Peat

CSS is truly loathsome, but not as loathsome as...

Christmas

p.s. My understanding this is for people to post updates of what they've been blogging that may interest people, which normally means SFF related but no one's been kicking off about non-SFF stuff. A sustained conversation about blogging may possibly be better off in its own thread.

But what do I know? I'm just doing this as an excuse to post funny cat pictures.


----------



## Cathbad

The Big Peat said:


> But what do I know? I'm just doing this as an excuse to post funny cat pictures.



And our cat Overlords appreciate it!


----------



## J-Sun

Gonk the Insane said:


> However, there isn't AFAIK any such injunction to do this and the thread is, after all, in the SFF Lounge so, going by the first post, _anything_ you're blogging about - writing, reading, plumbing, navel-gazing - would fit in here. From my observations it's worth noting that _anything_ includes the caveat _that's potentially of interest to others_, and the thread regulars tend to post those things they think others might find most interesting/useful rather than simply _everything_.





Biskit said:


> Good question.  I never actually considered it, just stuck a post in on whatever I blogged about, which is very rarely about writing.



Sounds good. So I'll figure I can play until someone throws me out. 



Gonk the Insane said:


> *Sigh* Everything's so "meta" these days. It's one of those words that's rapidly losing any meaning and just becoming a buzz-word. But in this case, it describes perfectly what you mean. As for the question, short answer is I dunno. My guy feeling - ah, typo! - _gut_* feeling is that if you wanted to touch on it a few times people would probably be fine with it, but if you wanted a really in-depth look at the art of blogging or technical stuff like CMS choice then you might be better off creating a thread especially for it.



Yep - "meta" seemed appropriate in this case. And I've taken your advice and created The Care and Feeding of Blogs. Does make sense to keep this on content and maybe the one on mechanics will have some use, too.



Gonk the Insane said:


> You mean where you see the first para or whatever and have to click to see the whole post, right? I tend to view it as a necessary evil like paying taxes or the Rebel Alliance (I mean, they're always blowing stuff up, right? You build a few tiny little planet-killers, invest lots of time and man-hours and someone just comes along and kicks over the sandcastle. Most unsporting***). And for pages with lots of posts per page (or just very long posts) it does look a lot cleaner with only a short extract visible. Cripes, this is a long post - this should probably have a "more" option too (or a "God, make him stop!" option).



That's a good point. I get the idea of the scroll vs. click and my suspicion was that people would find clicks troublesome (thought that may just be because I do) but the point about the length of the posts is especially good. I already have posted some pretty short and pretty long stuff. I guess there'd be no rule against mixing and matching though the inconsistency might be bad UI - but if I do end up rambling a lot, I may adopt the "read more" just for that.



Gonk the Insane said:


> Anyway, nice blog, J-Sun: looks clean and smart. And nice post, too, but that story "Rager in Space"... Surely it's not about what it sounds like. That's just my warped mind, right?



Thanks. As far as "Rager" if you mean, "Is it a story about a couple of party girls having more than one kind of "blast," then, yep, it mostly is.



Gonk the Insane said:


> ** I worked with a guy who did lots of CSS coding and, rather predicably, he hated CSS. Because, well, it's just evil. He even had a mug which perfectly describes _why _CSS is so awful: CSS is Awesome mug.



Thank you for that! That is an awesome mug. 



The Big Peat said:


> But what do I know? I'm just doing this as an excuse to post funny cat pictures.



And very good ones, too!

Okay - that'll be the last I do on the mechanics in this thread. And the point about not posting everything I blog is well taken. Especially as I've done five things in three days. I expect that to taper off radically pretty soon. Either way, though, if folks have any interest in short SF and F, they might find this interesting:

Links to Stories the Big SF/F Editors Picked As Their Favorites of 2016

If not; not because there's nothing else to it but short fiction.


----------



## Biskit

I had an attack of the grumbles and did one of my satirical(ish) blogs. That nice chap President-elect Donald Trump caught my attention so I set my Alter-Egotist loose.

Its...  Hawker Rosselini: Not The End Of The World


----------



## Cathbad

Biskit said:


> Its... Hawker Rosselini: Not The End Of The World



Good stuff!


----------



## Steve S

Just posted about my experiences of using Smashwords to publish ebooks.


----------



## Old_Man_Steve2016

I blogged on my SFF blog about the TNT/Tales From The Crypt drama that makes my contest writing null and void. 
I guess I shouldn't be surprised. These sort of disputes/lawsuits happen all the time.


----------



## pambaddeley

Steve S said:


> Just posted about my experiences of using Smashwords to publish ebooks.



Interesting and reinforces my intent to use Kindle non-exclusively and Smashwords for the other e-book sites. I spent some time in the summer reading through the SW style guide and trying to apply what they said so I'm hoping it won't be too bad when the time comes.


----------



## Cli-Fi

Note to Millennials Netflix isn't "better" than Cable: Product Placement Wins Over Substance! Fuller House Gets Season 3 on Netflix – JohnJFalco.com They both use the same tactics.


----------



## Cathbad

I started a new blog today, one I'll force myself to post daily in.  The main object is to become more dedicated to the Craft.

Cathbad's Daily​


----------



## pambaddeley

Cathbad said:


> I started a new blog today, one I'll force myself to post daily in.  The main object is to become more dedicated to the Craft.
> 
> Cathbad's Daily​


For some reason Cathbad, the font is coming out tiny and not easy to read, at least in Firefox for Windows.


----------



## Cathbad

pambaddeley said:


> For some reason Cathbad, the font is coming out tiny and not easy to read, at least in Firefox for Windows.



I'm not seeing that, but thanks.  I have no problem increasing the font size for you Firefox users.  

EDIT:  Let me know if it's better now?


----------



## HanaBi

Cathbad said:


> I'm not seeing that, but thanks.  I have no problem increasing the font size for you Firefox users.
> 
> EDIT:  Let me know if it's better now?



For the record, your font is perfect in Chrome 55.0.2883.87 

Good read too!


----------



## Cathbad

HanaBi said:


> For the record, your font is perfect in Chrome 55.0.2883.87
> 
> Good read too!



Thank you!


----------



## Cli-Fi

2016 was a good year for TV, science fiction TV in particular: My Top TV Moments & The New Stuff That Surprised Me in 2016 – JohnJFalco.com


----------



## pambaddeley

Cathbad said:


> I'm not seeing that, but thanks.  I have no problem increasing the font size for you Firefox users.
> 
> EDIT:  Let me know if it's better now?



Just seen this and checked it in FF - looks fine now


----------



## JunkMonkey

A slightly longer than usual comic - four pages! 25 panels!  Not a space ship or skintightly clad space-hotty in sight!  Has maturity as an artist finally hove into view?  Has it buggery....

The Adventures of


----------



## Cathbad

JunkMonkey said:


> The Adventures of



Oh.  My.  Lord.


----------



## thaddeus6th

A short blog about picking a cover for the paperback of Kingdom Asunder (with an accompanying poll):
Thaddeus the Sixth: Vote: Picking A Paperback Cover


----------



## Cli-Fi

While consumers pleaded for something new and cool out of their smartphones, the major technology companies ignored us and the smartphone suddenly became obsolete. Maybe we realize there is no there there: 2016: The Year the Smartphone Died – JohnJFalco.com.


----------



## Jo Zebedee

My new year blog and I share the first sneak preview of Waters and the Wild (the writing group might recognise an early version of this): 

JoZebwrites: New year, new focus (and a first sneak peak...)


----------



## Steve S

Just posted about building an author website using Weebly.


----------



## pambaddeley

A short update about progress or lack of it! Keep On Keeping On – Pam Baddeley, Writer


----------



## J-Sun

Today was a twofer as I blogged about a new review of _Asimov's_ up on Tangent and a cool story from _Clarkesworld_. Before today but since I last posted on this thread, I pointed out a sidebar addition and the fact that Tangent's annual recommended reading list was out.

All that's on the front page if anyone's interested but would rather just scroll it all.


----------



## thaddeus6th

Result of the cover poll (thanks to those who voted):
Thaddeus the Sixth: And the preferred cover is...


----------



## Jo Zebedee

The confusing mess that is a writing career these days: 

JoZebwrites: A WAY THROUGH THE MIRE


----------



## HareBrain

Sobering and sensible, Jo.

Quote of the day:



> Nothing can ever finish you as a writer, except stopping writing


----------



## Dan Jones

Seconded, Jo. Thoughtful blog, and coupled with the interview in the BT (which i read today and enjoyed, by the way) a good couple of pieces on you over the last few days.


----------



## The Big Peat

This one Dan?

And yup, sobering's the word I'd use for that blog post. The only plus side I can see is with so many routes, the likelihood of there being something out there that works for you is higher than it was. The downside is the likelihood of finding it.


----------



## Jo Zebedee

DG Jones said:


> Seconded, Jo. Thoughtful blog, and coupled with the interview in the BT (which i read today and enjoyed, by the way) a good couple of pieces on you over the last few days.


Cheers, Dan. (I think they rather overegged by corporate prowess. As my husband said, well we have A house and A car. )

@The Big Peat in the interest of not getting a telling off for multi quoting, I'll just tag you. It is sobering. Really, really sobering. And coupled with the authors' earning report that just goes down every year, it's a pretty sobering market. That's why I think the line that @HareBrain took from it is the important one. It's got to be all about the writing. That's what no model in the world can take away from us.


----------



## Dan Jones

Jo Zebedee said:


> (I think they rather overegged by corporate prowess. As my husband said, well we have A house and A car. )



 - gotta sell those papers!


----------



## Jo Zebedee

DG Jones said:


> - gotta sell those papers!


It's entertained my work colleagues mightily!


----------



## Dan Jones

Actually, the thing which gave away your corporate persona was the phrase "I have many hats." I'm guilty of using that phrase all the time (I have at least three at any one time), and it's such a corporate thing to say!


----------



## Jo Zebedee

DG Jones said:


> Actually, the thing which gave away your corporate persona was the phrase "I have many hats." I'm guilty of using that phrase all the time (I have at least three at any one time), and it's such a corporate thing to say!




Dang it! Nailed by jargon, 

I do though. I really do. It's exhausting.


----------



## Jo Zebedee

Sorry, 2 blogs in one day. I rarely do that anymore. I'll not put it up elsewhere. But this is about selling your sodding book and not waiting and killing your chances! Or being so nice nothing happens. (@DG Jones , you get a name and shame as not the target audience for this - and a plea for some tips. Want a guest spot on that?)


----------



## Jo Zebedee

JoZebwrites: right. You wrote it. Now sell it.  - link to above. Oops.


----------



## The Big Peat

Ah, its a good day for double blogging. Admittedly one of mine was about rugby rather than anything interesting, but I'm quite pleased with this as a moment of clarity and statement of intent on writing - State of the Delirium Address 2017.

Gotta say though Jo, if I'd been super productive and done two for the same blog in the same day, I'd have kept one back for later when I was feeling lazy... clearly the subject must be exercising you quite a bit


----------



## Jo Zebedee

The Big Peat said:


> Ah, its a good day for double blogging. Admittedly one of mine was about rugby rather than anything interesting, but I'm quite pleased with this as a moment of clarity and statement of intent on writing - State of the Delirium Address 2017.
> 
> Gotta say though Jo, if I'd been super productive and done two for the same blog in the same day, I'd have kept one back for later when I was feeling lazy... clearly the subject must be exercising you quite a bit



Ha! If i got something to say, I say it. I didn't promote this one, though. But most blogs take me half an hour, max, to write, so I don't get worried. Now, rugby, you say. I shall go look.


----------



## Abernovo

Jo Zebedee said:


> (I think they rather overegged by corporate prowess. As my husband said, well we have A house and A car. )


So, when you said you'd flown over to attend Mancunicon, you _hadn't_ travelled by your own luxury private jet? Come on, damn it, we need to see extravagance through which us lesser mortals can live vicariously!


----------



## Jo Zebedee

Abernovo said:


> So, when you said you'd flown over to attend Mancunicon, you _hadn't_ travelled by your own luxury private jet? Come on, damn it, we need to see extravagance through which us lesser mortals can live vicariously!


I'm up for it. Crowdfunder? Help Jo live like she was meant to and share it around her mates. Who's in?


----------



## Juliana

I'm so behind on everyone's blogging, and am now trying to catch up. Partly because I've been avoiding this thread as it reminds me what a terribly inconsistent blogger I am! 

Anyway, I was planning a serious and thoughtful blog post to kick off the New Year, but because I'm me, I ended up waffling on about other people's characters instead.

(Not So) Bad Boys and Girls


----------



## Juliana

(Sorry for double posting!)



J-Sun said:


> this is my first actual energetic effort at a "real" blog



Looks good! (And you have great taste in Wordpress themes...  - I think we chose the same one?)



The Big Peat said:


> p.s. My understanding this is for people to post updates of what they've been blogging that may interest people, which normally means SFF related but no one's been kicking off about non-SFF stuff. A sustained conversation about blogging may possibly be better off in its own thread.



I agree, on both counts!



The Big Peat said:


> But what do I know? I'm just doing this as an excuse to post funny cat pictures.



And what would we do without them?  (Good blog post, by the way.)



Cli-Fi said:


> 2016 was a good year for TV, science fiction TV in particular: My Top TV Moments & The New Stuff That Surprised Me in 2016 – JohnJFalco.com



Nice list!



thaddeus6th said:


> Result of the cover poll (thanks to those who voted):
> Thaddeus the Sixth: And the preferred cover is...



Sorry I missed this, Thad.



Jo Zebedee said:


> JoZebwrites: right. You wrote it. Now sell it. - link to above. Oops.



Good reminder to all of us. Thanks, Jo!


----------



## J-Sun

Juliana said:


> Looks good! (And you have great taste in Wordpress themes...  - I think we chose the same one?)



Thanks. Seems like we did.  Interesting blog post, too. There was a thread here somewhere recently which I think was actually about something else but then wandered into off-topic territory so I can't find it, but it discussed why women liked bad boys which seems kind of related though I think it settled on the idea of redeeming them and facing monsters or something, rather than your more "not _really_ bad guys" idea. Still, if you have better luck finding it than I did, you might enjoy it.


----------



## Juliana

Thanks! Will see if I can find the thread.


----------



## HareBrain

This one?

Perceptions of equity in sff


----------



## J-Sun

HareBrain said:


> This one?
> 
> Perceptions of equity in sff



That's it! Thanks. Hopefully Juliana will find it of interest. The digression actually starts at post #56, I guess, but your post does make the "defeating the monster" point I was remembering. You'd think typing in "redeem bad boy" or something to that effect in a google site search of the chrons would have turned up that thread, but mysterious are the ways of the search engines.


----------



## Juliana

Interesting, thanks for the link HB, and for pointing it out, J-Sun.

I was thinking more 'faux' bad boys (and girls) though; the ones who at first appear to be bad but turn out to actually be rather squishy.  (No converting necessary...)

I suppose that next I'll have to do one on fake nice characters; ones who turn out to be snakes. HB's Ranga from The Goddess Project comes to mind!

PS. (and not really wanting to derail the thread) I'm not a fan of the redemption trope unless it's really well done. And not in real life, either.


----------



## Stephen Palmer

Tommy Catkins…


----------



## The Big Peat

Stephen Palmer said:


> Tommy Catkins…



A definite 'Shut up and take my money' book idea that.


----------



## Stephen Palmer

The Big Peat said:


> A definite 'Shut up and take my money' book idea that.



Really enjoyed writing it. I won't know if it's any good though 'til I go back to it - summer, maybe…


----------



## Cli-Fi

STD isn't just plagued with problems it seems to be a thorn in CBS' behind!  Maybe there's a reason fans are calling it STD  : When Should We Expect The Star Trek: Discovery Trailer? – JohnJFalco.com The following entry highlights all the problems I have with the Marketing of Star Trek Discovery, which has been widely discussed here: Star Trek: Discovery - new series in 2017


----------



## Steve S

I've just posted an interview with a certain *Brian G Turner*, discussing SFF Chronicles and Gathering – Chronicles of Empire!


----------



## The Big Peat

That reminds me, there's a book I need to try again... *coughs, looks guilty*


----------



## Cli-Fi

American Television channel, Showtime seems to be leading the TV race to embrace America's Heartland: Is ShowTime the Only Network Ready for Post-Trump America? – JohnJFalco.com


----------



## J-Sun

Found another story I liked, so pointed it out: Rec: "The Dark Birds" by Ursula Vernon. Also, since Neil Clarke announced the table of contents for his year's best SF/F volume to complete "the big four," I updated Links to Stories the Big SF/F Editors Picked As Their Favorites of 2016.

(Not today (the 6th, actually), but just because I don't want to leave it out, I also liked "A Series of Steaks" by Vina Jie-Min Prasad.)


----------



## Cathbad

My review of Gary Compton's novel.

Cathbad's F&SF Short Story Blog: The Fourth Reich:  Head of the Snake


----------



## Jo Zebedee

I blogged about forums and being new and how they're all very different. 

JoZebwrites: On forums.


----------



## The Big Peat

When I come to power, people who start talking about their book the moment they join a forum will be forced to dress in clown suits with a buzzer that plays "I have no social graces" when anyone shakes their hand.


----------



## Susan Boulton

Forums can be great, but one thing I have learned over the years is to use them sparingly. I learned the hard way that not all members are what they seem to be. You can make friends for life, but you can be dragged into very dark places, bullied and used. When I first started writing on forums (back in 1999) I was too open, too trusting. Now well, I lurk more than post, and rarely post my opinion on anything.

This maybe makes me look a bit stuck up, or uncaring, but to be honest it is a defence mechanism. Once bitten so to speak and never going down that route again.


----------



## thaddeus6th

Meanwhile, Captain Finger-on-the-Pulse has reviewed a book about discord between a wealthy, privileged elite and the hard-pressed plebs:
Thaddeus the Sixth: Review: Rome and Italy, by Titus Livy


----------



## TWErvin2

Jo Zebedee said:


> I blogged about forums and being new and how they're all very different.
> 
> JoZebwrites: On forums.


I have a list of forums I regularly visit...they can be a drain on time--writing time, but as indicated, they have benefits and can be worthwhile.

I just posted a short blog post, giving my total of words published (fiction) approaching 1 million. For those interested, it's 866,000. Better than some, far behind the pace others have set.


----------



## The Big Peat

I pretty much grew up on internet forums - I think I was 13 or 14 when I joined my first one. A lot of those traumatic and formative moments of adolescence happened to me on forums, or with forum people. My experience is that your chances of something bad or something good happening are roughly the same with real life. So yeah, pretty good chance something bad will happen. 

Would I prefer to do everything I do on forums in real life? I think so, yes. But, even in a city the size of London, its simply not an option.


----------



## Juliana

The first couple of forums I ever posted on were parenting ones; I migrated to writing forums in 2012 when I joined the Chrons. I'm like Sue; I read a lot more than I actually post. But I really enjoy the sense of 'belonging' you get from a welcoming forum, and in today's interconnected lifestyle I like that several of my forum friendships have evolved to become Facebook/Twitter/Instagram/email friendships. I enjoy the ease of posting on a forum, where you can answer (or not) in your own time, when you're ready. I try to live by two basic rules: Be Nice, and following on from that one, If You Wouldn't Say It In Person To Someone's Face, Don't Say It Online.


----------



## J-Sun

The first boards I was participated in were the _Asimov's/Analog_ (SF magazines) boards and one of the _Buffy, the Vampire Slayer_ boards. The zine boards were initially very nice though they got destroyed by terrible administration and allowing them to become political. Initially very nice; ultimately very mean-spirited. The Buffy board was kind of an amazing experience through and through. I did have one wingnut take a hating to me for some reason but it was never anything serious to me and otherwise it ranged from nice to extraordinary. Talk about a diverse board of all kinds of people from Marines to Wiccans to who knows. It was like the only thing we had in common was the show and a feeling of family.

Anyway - today I blogged about the eleven online stories from the "Year's Bests" that I've read so far and especially the four that most struck me and that I'd recommend in one way or another: Reading the 2016 "Best" Stories (Part 1)


----------



## Gonk the Insane

Juliana said:


> I'm like Sue; I read a lot more than I actually post.


Same here, and I find keeping up with Chrons time-consuming enough - while I'm impressed that folks like Jo can keep up with multiple forums I'm pretty sure my head would explode if I tried it.


thaddeus6th said:


> Meanwhile, Captain Finger-on-the-Pulse has reviewed a book about discord between a wealthy, privileged elite and the hard-pressed plebs


That was an interesting review, Thad, but I couldn't see anything in it (or the earlier review you had a link to by the same author) that pointed towards when this all happened (well, at least for someone like me who knows exceptionally little about Roman history). What century/centuries does the book cover?


----------



## thaddeus6th

Ah, sorry. It's pretty much the 4th century BC. (Whilst this is implied by it being post Gallic-sack and pre-Pyrrhus, obviously that's not use if you're not into classical history and those periods in particular).


----------



## The Big Peat

Gonk the Insane said:


> Same here, and I find keeping up with Chrons time-consuming enough - while I'm impressed that folks like Jo can keep up with multiple forums I'm pretty sure my head would explode if I tried it.
> 
> That was an interesting review, Thad, but I couldn't see anything in it (or the earlier review you had a link to by the same author) that pointed towards when this all happened (well, at least for someone like me who knows exceptionally little about Roman history). What century/centuries does the book cover?



Ye could have quoted the link as well! Just had to switch pages to find it. The drama, gods 

And I find a lot of skim reading and not having a social life helps.

Anyway, my blog of the day is catching up with my attempt to read some modern fantasy.


----------



## Gonk the Insane

The Big Peat said:


> Anyway, my blog of the day is catching up with my attempt to read some modern fantasy.


Wow, that's quite a collection of recommendations you built up, Peat, and a broad selection of authors across the genre.


----------



## Cathbad

Another review.  Leo McBride is a fine, new author!

Cathbad's F&SF Short Story Blog: QUARTET - by, Leo McBride​


----------



## J-Sun

What do industrial music and science fiction have in common? How did Trent Reznor get me to blog today? Find out from this, hot off the wordpresses:

Is Social Media Harming Art?


----------



## Steve S

Looking for books that can help develop your creative writing? Check out my latest blog post for my suggestions - some well known, others less so!

A reading list for authors


----------



## Dan Jones

I confess... I've been seeing other people. Other writers.

Swanky literary parties


----------



## The Big Peat

Good lord you have a blog.

What's the best tip/anecdote you got there, Dan?


----------



## Dan Jones

It's a very undernourished blog. One of my new year resolutions is to fatten it up a bit.

One guy said that he was the subject of a bidding war between Random House and 4th Estate for his debut novel, which was quite exciting. Anoth e guy said his attempts at publishing a novel about Japan was bring met with institutionalised prejudice against Japan within the publishing industry. However, upon further pressing, I suspect that it was more to do with the fact he didn't read the submission guidelines properly.


----------



## Jo Zebedee

This week, I'm joined by @HareBrain to talk about, of all things, shamanic rituals. And Otter gets involved, too. 

Seriously, Chronners, if you want to get in on a bandwagon early, this book is outstanding. 

JoZebwrites: DOGGED BY OTTER


----------



## The Big Peat

DG Jones said:


> It's a very undernourished blog. One of my new year resolutions is to fatten it up a bit.
> 
> One guy said that he was the subject of a bidding war between Random House and 4th Estate for his debut novel, which was quite exciting. Anoth e guy said his attempts at publishing a novel about Japan was bring met with institutionalised prejudice against Japan within the publishing industry. However, upon further pressing, I suspect that it was more to do with the fact he didn't read the submission guidelines properly.



Any idea what with?



Jo Zebedee said:


> This week, I'm joined by @HareBrain to talk about, of all things, shamanic rituals. And Otter gets involved, too.
> 
> Seriously, Chronners, if you want to get in on a bandwagon early, this book is outstanding.
> 
> JoZebwrites: DOGGED BY OTTER



I really need to get my own collection of Harebrained answers out to press while I've still got something fairly unique in there  Great read


----------



## Jo Zebedee

JoZebwrites: ON COMMUNITIES

(Continuing on from my forum post but delving more deeply into what communities are and what we need them for.)


----------



## The Big Peat

Link to Grimdark community's not working.

Good read though. Visibility very much seems to be the word of the day.


----------



## Dan Jones

YAWB: Canniballs!

Bit of a plug blog, this one, now that I've sorted the cover for EYC; the 2nd edition's out next month.


----------



## Vladd67

The Big Peat said:


> Link to Grimdark community's not working.
> 
> Good read though. Visibility very much seems to be the word of the day.


JoZebwrites: ON COMMUNITIES


----------



## Gonk the Insane

DG Jones said:


> YAWB: Canniballs!


Nice looking site, D.G, and glad to see you blogging but I have to ask... What's YAWB stand for? The best I could come up with was You're Always With Beer, but I'm guessing it's not that*.

*Though please let it be exactly that!


----------



## Dan Jones

Well it means that now!


----------



## The Big Peat

I thought it meant Yog-Sogoth Always Wants Bolognese.


----------



## Biskit

The cats again... the one we call Thug getting in my face.


----------



## The Big Peat

Biskit said:


> The cats again... the one we call Thug getting in my face.



Ach. Small world sometimes. My cat was called Thug and behaved a lot like that. Little *bleep* went and died on me on Boxing Day morning. Small and unlovely world sometimes.


----------



## Biskit

The Big Peat said:


> My cat was called Thug and behaved a lot like that. Little *bleep* went and died on me on Boxing Day morning.



Sorry to hear that.  Over the years we have lost a number of cats to cars, and a few had to be put down because of serious health problems.  The only one who went of natural causes died the day he was booked into to the vet for what we expected to be the final visit but was so ill that morning that I just had him curled up on my lap until he stopped breathing.  It was easier on the cat, not so much for me.

Thug moved in on us last year - an adorable and adoring monster.  Unfortunately, his main dietary preference is cat and our other four are not happy about it.


----------



## The Big Peat

Biskit said:


> Sorry to hear that.  Over the years we have lost a number of cats to cars, and a few had to be put down because of serious health problems.  The only one who went of natural causes died the day he was booked into to the vet for what we expected to be the final visit but was so ill that morning that I just had him curled up on my lap until he stopped breathing.  It was easier on the cat, not so much for me.
> 
> Thug moved in on us last year - an adorable and adoring monster.  Unfortunately, his main dietary preference is cat and our other four are not happy about it.



Thanks. Don't think it gets easier no matter how many come and go. He had a liver problem - we were keeping him as long as he was enjoying fuss, but overdid it one day. Stayed all night trying to make him feel better but c'est la vie.

A cat with a taste for cat is a bit of a problem mind.


----------



## Biskit

The Big Peat said:


> A cat with a taste for cat is a bit of a problem mind.


Yup.  We've ended up trying to create thug-free safe zones in the house, but it gets tricky because he adores his people and closed doors are a challenge.


----------



## Stephen Palmer

The new Mike Oldfield album.


----------



## Cathbad

A free story from the lair of that most-infamous of Dragon's, Darganau.

Cathbad's F&SF Short Story Blog​


----------



## J-Sun

More readings from the "Year's Best"s. (And a couple more good current stories and an opinion piece in between and a new top menu plus tweaks, and tweaks to the sidebar, especially in the Links widget.)

In all seriousness, I haven't heard the acronym but it is Yet Another Writer's Blog, right? (Almost all YA_X_ is Yet Another _Something_.)


----------



## Dan Jones

Journeys - on Woodbridge Press's major new fantasy anthology out next month. Excitement!


----------



## Dan Jones

In reponse to Emma Green's blog, and following a thread on Chrons last week on it...

On Authorly Disappointment


----------



## Dan Jones

The Big Peat said:


> I thought it meant Yog-Sogoth Always Wants Bolognese.



Or Yoghurt Accelerates Wind Blowing.


----------



## Juliana

I interviewed YA and NA author Kim Briggs about her new release. Rising Starr: Interview with Kim Briggs

I also put up a short piece with my upcoming Con schedule. (My first time as a panelist! Wish me luck!) Boskone


----------



## The Big Peat

DG Jones said:


> In reponse to Emma Green's blog, and following a thread on Chrons last week on it...
> 
> On Authorly Disappointment



One must disagree a little in that if everyone walked into this with eyes wide open, I think the number of authors would reduce quite dramatically. I think a touch of naivety is a powerful tool for getting people up the first part of the mountain.

Of course, it does lead to a certain amount of authorly pain down the road but, I'd suggest, no more than is in our natures to take from such experiences anyway.


----------



## Stephen Palmer

Narcissism & Donald - a second look.


----------



## Stephen Palmer

The Big Peat said:


> Of course, it does lead to a certain amount of authorly pain down the road but, I'd suggest, no more than is in our natures to take from such experiences anyway.



That pain is essential for any level of 'success'.


----------



## AnyaKimlin

After an enforced break I wrote a piece today and I've changed the look of the blog:
I'm Helicopter Mum of Three Special Snowflakes and I'm Having a Bloody Tantrum.


----------



## Teresa Edgerton

Stephen Palmer said:


> Narcissism & Donald - a second look.



Excellent blog, Stephen!

Though the fact that I am actually hoping for a President Pence (as the lesser evil) surely indicates that the world has gone horribly awry.


----------



## thaddeus6th

Double discount of books by me*: Thaddeus the Sixth: Two Thaddeus White books on sale!

*Well, Journeys is 7.14% by me. But it still counts. Right?


----------



## Stephen Palmer

Teresa Edgerton said:


> Excellent blog, Stephen!
> 
> Though the fact that I am actually hoping for a President Pence (as the lesser evil) surely indicates that the world has gone horribly awry.



Horribly horribly.


----------



## AnyaKimlin

A new story Chapter One: Hurdy-Gurdy Man


----------



## The Big Peat

My review of The Goddess Project.


----------



## HareBrain

The Big Peat said:


> My review of The Goddess Project.



Thanks! Somehow, that picture of an otter in a Gandalf hat ... it just gives you hope that everything might be OK in the end, you know?


----------



## Cathbad

I created Author Interview pages today on the blogsite.  Just a quick set of pre-determined questions.  If you're interested, you can get your copy here:

Cathbad's F&SF Short Story Blog: INTERVIEW QUESTIONS​You can copy and paste this into a Word file, or email me for a copy of the Word file at cathbadsblog@outlook.com .  Just fill out and return!  

I also advertise the blog on FB and Twitter.

I welcome suggestions as to the format/questions.


----------



## Juliana

Cathbad said:


> I created Author Interview pages today on the blogsite.



Cathbad, just out of curiosity, is this for interviews you'll be doing for your own blog, or for other people to use for theirs? Just because it isn't entirely clear...


----------



## The Big Peat

HareBrain said:


> Thanks! Somehow, that picture of an otter in a Gandalf hat ... it just gives you hope that everything might be OK in the end, you know?



I was so happy when I found that on Google Image search. I just knew it was perfect.


----------



## Cathbad

Juliana said:


> Cathbad, just out of curiosity, is this for interviews you'll be doing for your own blog, or for other people to use for theirs? Just because it isn't entirely clear...



I'll be posting them on my blog - I'll try and make that more clear.  Thanks!


----------



## Juliana

Cathbad said:


> I'll be posting them on my blog



Ooh, me! Me! Do me! *raises hand*


----------



## Cathbad

Juliana said:


> Ooh, me! Me! Do me! *raises hand*



Certainly!


----------



## Old_Man_Steve2016

While I did not blog today (I posted something the day before), I did assist a woman in a Facebook group that caters to expat Americans.

She wants people to post a picture of a place you're in with a sign in the foreground saying "Tim, (Can't remember her name)'s love for you has reached (Insert place/city here). I have no idea if this is a thing back home (like flashmobs were for awhile) but it was easy and fun to do while on vacation. She couldn't figure out what city I was in, but another member was able to figure it out.


----------



## J-Sun

Summation of Online Fiction: January 2017

After _Terraform_'s story today, I don't think they or _Strange Horizons_ will have another original piece before the month's out and everybody else is done, plus I hadn't posted in awhile, so I went ahead and looked back on January.


----------



## TWErvin2

The other day I blogged about Fish Soup, or rather I created a recipe for the fish soup that the main character in my fantasy series eats (the only thing he 'risks' when visiting the One-Eyed Pelican, a dive tavern on the ocean front.  I did strive to use ingredients available and cooked with more care than the cook of the Pelican would...

*One-Eyed Pelican's Fish Soup Recipe*


----------



## Jo Zebedee

Our very own @Juliana on all the firsts she's facing this year! 

JoZebwrites: A Tale of Firsts


----------



## Juliana

TWErvin2 said:


> I created a recipe for the fish soup that the main character in my fantasy series eats



What a fun idea! 



Jo Zebedee said:


> Our very own @Juliana on all the firsts she's facing this year!



Eep! (thanks for having me on the blog Jo!)


----------



## J-Sun

Juliana said:


> Eep! (thanks for having me on the blog Jo!)



Liked that post a lot. Sounded fun and makes me want to go out on a limb about something, myself.  Good job on both the post and on all the things you did to be able to write it.


----------



## Juliana

Thanks J-Sun!


----------



## thaddeus6th

A day later than planned, a brief ramble about Milo and Clodius, and the ultimate problem with politically endorsed violence: Thaddeus the Sixth: Milo and Clodius


----------



## Stephen Palmer

Napoleon: a study in narcissism.


----------



## Cli-Fi

M. Night Shyamalan's Split 



Spoiler: Spoiler



is now a franchise as well as the sequel to Unbreakable: Split Destroys Lesser Franchises To Become One Itself – JohnJFalco.com


----------



## Biskit

The departure of the monster cat Thug.


----------



## J-Sun

Reading the 2016 "Best" Stories (Part 3/Conclusion)

This completes readin'n'reviewin' the thirty-eight stories from Clarke, Dozois, Horton, and Strahan's picks for their annuals that are on the web and this batch includes a story I hope people will check out.


----------



## Juliana

I'm doing a series of Heart Blade character intro posts this week. Here's the first:

Character Intro: Meet Del


----------



## The Big Peat

Few off the cuff musings on the importance of magic as a setting element rather than just a plot element - On Fantasy and Magic


----------



## Cli-Fi

The Prequel to Treasure Island Deserves to Sail On to that Future: Black Sails Fans Demand Treasure Island Spin-off – JohnJFalco.com


----------



## Stephen Palmer

Thoughts on Memory Seed.


----------



## Juliana

Another Heart Blade character...

Character Intro: Meet Ash


----------



## cyprus7

Talking my book, or at least the germ of a story idea on the move:  Sprinkled with Superstition


----------



## Jo Zebedee

JoZebwrites: On having a fun project

Just a quicky


----------



## The Big Peat

"Identity seems to be my theme"

My interview with Bryan/Harebrain. Harebryan?


----------



## HareBrain

The Big Peat said:


> Harebryan?



You can also do the hare = hair = wig(more). I'll save for my death-bed the revelation of whether that was intentional.

Anyway, that was a fun interview to do, thanks!


----------



## Juliana

Nice interview Peat and HB! 

More Heart Blade. (I'm doing 4 character intro posts; this is #3) Character Intro: Meet Camille


----------



## Cathbad

My review of a great new anthology!

Cathbad's F&SF Short Story Blog: Tales of Wonder​


----------



## Cli-Fi

Anticipating the DCEU's Comedic Future: “Powerless” Against Marvel, DC Should Go Full Comedy – JohnJFalco.com


----------



## J-Sun

Finally saw _Rogue One_. I've reviewed and recommended some more stories/zines recently, as well.

Off to finally read the Chrons' _Rogue One_ threads. At last, the embargo is over!


----------



## Ignited Moth

Was feeling the warm fuzzies with Valentine's Day around the corner, so I wrote up a quick "Cute Comic Couple" post about the two main characters from _*Saga*_.
Cute Comic Couple
Just a little something fun and silly.


----------



## Stephen Palmer

The freedom delusion.


----------



## thaddeus6th

Probably the last (excepting short stories) new writing project for me this year, is a cunning plan to try my hand at a serial:
Thaddeus the Sixth: A delicious new serial


----------



## The Big Peat

thaddeus6th said:


> Probably the last (excepting short stories) new writing project for me this year, is a cunning plan to try my hand at a serial:
> Thaddeus the Sixth: A delicious new serial



That one does sound interesting. I can't think of anyone's who made a serial work yet though, for whatever reason.


----------



## thaddeus6th

Well, if it does fail utterly I'll be able to either shove the pieces together in a novel, or pepper them through my own anthology (a long term project I only work on occasionally). Obviously I want it to work, but if it doesn't quite I can still salvage something from it.


----------



## pambaddeley

Finally managed to post about latest progress on the WIP and other writerly involvement - Still Making Progress – Pam Baddeley, Writer


----------



## Steve S

Just posted - How to break through writer's block


----------



## Juliana

thaddeus6th said:


> Probably the last (excepting short stories) new writing project for me this year, is a cunning plan to try my hand at a serial:
> Thaddeus the Sixth: A delicious new serial



That does sound interesting!


----------



## Dan Jones

On Doubt as an author.


----------



## Jo Zebedee

Shoves Mr Jones to the side, to showcase our own @Suzanne Jackson 's delicious debut:

JoZebwrites: Getting hearts racing, an interview with fantasy-romance novelist Suzanne Jackson


----------



## Dan Jones

Excellent interview, congrats Sue, and thanks Jo.

Oh, and nobody pushes me to the side! Here's a fresh post on famous people being invited to write for big publishing houses while the rest of us slog our guts out. Invitations for the In-Crowd.


----------



## thaddeus6th

Thanks, Juliana. Main problem might be getting the segments the right size. I don't want to charge the same amount for a dinky section, but I don't want bloated filler either. Done about 2/3 of the initial outline, and when I write the first part that should give me a better idea about word counts etc.


----------



## crystal haven

Thanks, Jo! And thank you, DG Jones.


----------



## Stephen Palmer

DG Jones said:


> Excellent interview, congrats Sue, and thanks Jo.
> 
> Oh, and nobody pushes me to the side! Here's a fresh post on famous people being invited to write for big publishing houses while the rest of us slog our guts out. Invitations for the In-Crowd.



Unfortunately, absolutely everybody wants to write a novel. So if you have genuine talent and application, yes, it does annoy.

I remember being particularly appalled to hear about a major publishing executive being given a massive book contract via her best friend who happened to be an agent… oh, how jolly convenient! Naming no names of course. 

Then there's the "son of" authors, that's another one…


----------



## Cathbad

My review of a tiny tome with some great stories!

Cathbad's F&SF Short Story Blog: Dark Flash, by Maria Haskins​


----------



## J-Sun

A miscellany: a link to, and comments on, a nifty blog post by James Cambias; John Williams' birthday; a follow-up on Elvis' birthday, which turned into a memorial for Lux Interior, as well.

Also, not today but since the last time I posted on this thread, I reviewed _Interzone_ and _Grimdark_ for _Tangent._


----------



## Jo Zebedee

Memo to self - next time I want a stratospheric hit rate, invite @Suzanne Jackson along! 

Anyhow, back to boring me. 

The pay is cack. But a writing career can be a lot of fun:

JoZebwrites: At least it's not boring - where writing can take you


----------



## thaddeus6th

In a short series of interviews from Journeys' contributors, here's the first - in which Juliana Spink Mills discusses the inspirational powers of Die Hard and Indiana Jones: Thaddeus the Sixth: Interview with Juliana Spink Mills


----------



## Dan Jones

Great blog, Jo.


----------



## Juliana

thaddeus6th said:


> In which Juliana Spink Mills discusses the inspirational powers of Die Hard and Indiana Jones



That's me: queen of high-brow inspiration...  



Jo Zebedee said:


> The pay is cack. But a writing career can be a lot of fun



Nice blog post, Jo! Yes, remembering to enjoy things that writing brings is good. I was on a webshow the other day, and even though I was a little terrified before, I actually had a really good time during the show.


----------



## Jo Zebedee

Juliana said:


> That's me: queen of high-brow inspiration...
> 
> 
> 
> Nice blog post, Jo! Yes, remembering to enjoy things that writing brings is good. I was on a webshow the other day, and even though I was a little terrified before, I actually had a really good time during the show.


You were fab on it. When are you posting the link up for the Chronners ?


----------



## Abernovo

Have to agree, Juliana - great interview. You really should post the link!


----------



## crystal haven

Yes, put a link up, Juliana.


----------



## crystal haven

Yes, put a link up, Juliana. 

So good I've said it twice.


----------



## J-Sun

Jo Zebedee said:


> a writing career can be a lot of fun



I have to admit not much of that sounds fun to me but I get how it would be to a lot of folks. I could definitely go for meeting Pat Cadigan, though. Were you able to express your admiration coherently? I'm afraid I'd just say something like, "You. Write. Good," and then facepalm after I turned away.



Juliana said:


> That's me: queen of high-brow inspiration...



Well, they're two of my favorite flicks so, high or low, if they inspire you, that's very intriguing to me.


----------



## Jo Zebedee

J-Sun said:


> I have to admit not much of that sounds fun to me but I get how it would be to a lot of folks. I could definitely go for meeting Pat Cadigan, though. Were you able to express your admiration coherently? I'm afraid I'd just say something like, "You. Write. Good," and then facepalm after I turned away.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, they're two of my favorite flicks so, high or low, if they inspire you, that's very intriguing to me.


Heh. Yes, I was aware some of this might be peoples' nightmares. But meeting other writers for coffee is hardly onerous  

I was a little tongue tied but Pat is very funny and has no airs or graces so it was easy to be put at ease. I've met her a couple of times now and she is just fabulous (her blog is incredibly uplifting to follow)


----------



## Gonk the Insane

Jo Zebedee said:


> I've met her a couple of times now and she is just fabulous (her blog is incredibly uplifting to follow)


Ah. I think either the blog may have changed, or you and I have very different ideas of "uplifting" based on recent posts. I couldn't find it initially, so found a link on her twitter page. Today's post read as "Mortality, I'm not in the mood. Just **** off" which, in hindsight, might have served as a warning.

The author's blog was very interesting, but I don't think I'd describe it as uplifting. For anyone who's interested though, it can be found here: Ceci N'est Pas Une Blog


----------



## Jo Zebedee

Gonk the Insane said:


> Ah. I think either the blog may have changed, or you and I have very different ideas of "uplifting" based on recent posts. I couldn't find it initially, so found a link on her twitter page. Today's post read as "Mortality, I'm not in the mood. Just **** off" which, in hindsight, might have served as a warning.
> 
> The author's blog was very interesting, but I don't think I'd describe it as uplifting. For anyone who's interested though, it can be found here: Ceci N'est Pas Une Blog





Gonk the Insane said:


> Ah. I think either the blog may have changed, or you and I have very different ideas of "uplifting" based on recent posts. I couldn't find it initially, so found a link on her twitter page. Today's post read as "Mortality, I'm not in the mood. Just **** off" which, in hindsight, might have served as a warning.
> 
> The author's blog was very interesting, but I don't think I'd describe it as uplifting. For anyone who's interested though, it can be found here: Ceci N'est Pas Une Blog



She was given a diagnosis of terminal cancer 2 years ago and has now outlived that diagnosis (and, please God, may she continue to). Her blog has been about the fight against it, her attitude to it (which is a fighting attitude) and how to stare such things in the face and tell them to f*ck off. So, yes, there will be some lower blogs but there are many, many uplifting ones in there too which celebrate our place in life and where it all fits into the great scheme of things. 

So, yes, the subject matter might not be uplifting - but Pat's attitude sure as hell is.


----------



## Juliana

Since I was asked, I'm popping the link to my interview here (it's not a blog post, but I don't really now where else to put it!). 

(I'm pretty sure I was just waffling on for most of it!)


----------



## J-Sun

Good interview. That book isn't remotely aimed at me but I have to confess I'm a little interested now[1]. One thing I didn't see mentioned (and at the risk of going a little OT) - what's the tone of the book? Do you mix in a lot of humor or is it straight-faced or even very dark?

I was struck just like the interviewers were: "stabby" has got to become a thing. For every fantasy story, people ought to ask, "Well, yeah, but how stabby is it?"

[1] I did follow up one of the references and read "Ripped Away". Very nifty idea but 



Spoiler



I feel very bad for any employee whose favorite book is a Stephen King or Clive Barker or something.  On the other hand, I would be wandering about the Trantorian/Foundation Galactic Empire or something and _whee_!


----------



## Juliana

Thanks J-Sun, glad you liked it! Tone...hmm... Its slightly dark in places, but not much. Not particularly humorous, either. A bit of an adventure-thriller I guess? Yuck, describing your own work is hard!

I'm not sure where I got stabby from; I don't think I invented it. Sounds like something Joe Abercrombie would say, perhaps?


----------



## J-Sun

Okay - main thing is it's not a comedy or "dramedy" but not an overly "grimdark" thing, either. Aiming to be exciting more than broody. I think I've got it.

On "stabby," I looked around and it is apparently a thing but the only attributions go to people I've never heard of. Apparently it's usually used to describe a bad mood but can also be used more like you did, which is what I like it for. Anyway, just one of those things that might be picked up from anywhere. 

FWIW, not that many are likely to care (I'm going to see if I can't find the Conklin thread where it'd be more appropriate and maybe try the short story thread if I can't find it), but my blog post today was Review: Great Science Fiction by Scientists, ed. by Groff Conklin.


----------



## Steve S

Just posted the first of a three part blog series: Lessons I learned from writing an epic fantasy series


----------



## thaddeus6th

I interviewed Anna Dickinson, one of the many attractive and talented contributors to newly-released fantasy anthology Journeys: Thaddeus the Sixth: Interview with Anna Dickinson


----------



## Juliana

Some pics and highlights from the scavenger hunt I had at my online book launch party yesterday. 

Release Day Fun


----------



## The Big Peat

Did a guest post elsewhere about Indo-European Mythology


----------



## Cli-Fi

With the premiere of Humans Season 2. I ask: Are Robots the Next Great TV Frontier? – JohnJFalco.com


----------



## Jo Zebedee

I blogged about heuristics and why we should listen to our own instincts

JoZebwrites: On trusting yourself


----------



## Juliana

Peat, very interesting!

Jo, good piece. It's so easy not to listen to that gut feeling when you're trying to follow all the 'right' steps.


----------



## thaddeus6th

A ramble about coins and money in history: Thaddeus the Sixth: Coins and money in history


----------



## Steve S

Just posted the second of my three part blog series - Lessons I learned from writing an epic fantasy trilogy. This part looks at worldbuilding and research.


----------



## thaddeus6th

Entirely agree on the importance of consistency and not getting carried away with it. The world's the backdrop, after all, not the foreground.


----------



## pambaddeley

Latest progress on the writing/editing front - Pushing Through – Pam Baddeley, Writer


----------



## Cli-Fi

Critics are raving about the Good Fight, CBS' first online only TV show: The Good Fight Ushers in a New Era for CBS – JohnJFalco.com


----------



## Stephen Palmer

Juliana said:


> Peat, very interesting!
> 
> Jo, good piece. It's so easy not to listen to that gut feeling when you're trying to follow all the 'right' steps.



That's why you should never follow them.


----------



## Cli-Fi

New Time Travel is hitting the small screen and I don't necessarily see how any of them can be any better than Timeless was. Here I talked about Timeless Season 1, what worked, and what didn't and the hurdles any new time travel show faces: Timeless Ends It’s Run As A New Generation of Time Travel Heads to TV – JohnJFalco.com


----------



## J-Sun

It was yesterday, but I talked about the 2017 edition of Star Trek: Deep Space Nine: The Complete Series (DVD Box Set).

(Before that, I discussed the movie _Arrival_, recommended Grace Seybold's fantasy, "Gravity's Exile," and Dustin Kennedy's SF novelette, "Tav," and Carl Franzen's SF story "The Perfect Porn.")


----------



## thaddeus6th

J-Sun, I also like DS9 (not enough to buy the DVDs, though) but that packaging sounds horrendous. I share your dislike of overlapping discs.


----------



## Ignited Moth

Last night I finished reading a really good historical fiction novel called _*The Nightingale*_, so today I wrote a review for it on my blog:
The Nightingale- No Spoiler Book Review


----------



## J-Sun

I'm not big on the historical fiction, specifically, but your whole blog is neat.


----------



## Ignited Moth

J-Sun said:


> I'm not big on the historical fiction, specifically, but your whole blog is neat.


Thank you so much!  I just went and checked out your blog too and had to give it a follow. I really like the name of your blog (clever and catchy) and I look forward to more of your posts.


----------



## Stephen Palmer

Bryan Wigmore, author of _The Goddess Project,_ talks about his debut novel.


----------



## Jo Zebedee

The unsung heroes of sff communities. Like Brian, and the mods


JoZebwrites: On unsung community heroes


----------



## HareBrain

Stephen Palmer said:


> Bryan Wigmore, author of _The Goddess Project,_ talks about his debut novel.



And a little about Stephen's novel _Memory Seed_, and, hippies.


----------



## BionicGriff

I wrote my first blog post this morning, outlining some new goals I have in life, that include reading and writing, in which this site will hopefully play a large role. I've finished a couple books over the last few weeks, I'll hopefully be getting some, maybe not really reviews, but just my thoughts on them up in the next couple days.


----------



## Juliana

Stephen Palmer said:


> Bryan Wigmore, author of _The Goddess Project,_ talks about his debut novel.



Nice post! I love the way it's actually more of a conversation than an interview. Very interesting, both of you. (Although I'd quite like a hot cat on my back – it sounds very restful!)



Jo Zebedee said:


> The unsung heroes of sff communities. Like Brian, and the mods



Yes to everything in this post! So many heroes...


----------



## thaddeus6th

Jo, that post reminded me of a MUD I used to frequent (for about a decade and a half). Went quiet, then shut. Oddly sad. I'd built a couple of the areas myself (I was particularly proud that if you visited a museum and learnt the Dutch phrases there, you could flirt with the royal family mobs). 

On a lighter note, succession, and alternatives to primogeniture: Thaddeus the Sixth: Succession Matters


----------



## The Big Peat

thaddeus6th said:


> Jo, that post reminded me of a MUD I used to frequent (for about a decade and a half). Went quiet, then shut. Oddly sad. I'd built a couple of the areas myself (I was particularly proud that if you visited a museum and learnt the Dutch phrases there, you could flirt with the royal family mobs).
> 
> On a lighter note, succession, and alternatives to primogeniture: Thaddeus the Sixth: Succession Matters



Needs more tanistry


----------



## Steve S

Just added final post in my three-part blog series - Lessons I learned from writing an epic fantasy trilogy. This post looks at how to achieve a strong ending for your trilogy.


----------



## GCJ

I wrote my first Chrons blog detailing my fear of outing myself as some sort of writer.  It's an introspective take on indoctrinated west of Scotland shame at pursuing hobbies in the arts.


----------



## Ignited Moth

Just posted a review for volume 2 of *Saga* to my blog. Such a great comic series. 
Saga, Volume 2: No Spoiler Review


----------



## ratsy

Just did a blog about some of the more recent horror books Ive read. Some really great ones in there!

Recent horror reads


----------



## cyprus7

An acrostic poem inspired by the Trappist-1 news this week: Exoplanets Acrostic Poem | Mark McClure Today


----------



## pambaddeley

Steve S said:


> Just added final post in my three-part blog series - Lessons I learned from writing an epic fantasy trilogy. This post looks at how to achieve a strong ending for your trilogy.



Glad you didn't give away too much about the end Steve as I just bought it


----------



## thaddeus6th

A blog about where I am with writing, future projects, etc.
Progress report, and a look ahead


----------



## Biskit

Cats again.  I don't seem to be doing any 'proper' writing at the moment.


----------



## Stephen Palmer

Narcissism Week, as promised... Day 1!


----------



## Jo Zebedee

Nice guest post on what it's like to crowdfund a book

JoZebwrites: Crowdfunding a self-published book


----------



## J-Sun

Summation of Online Fiction: February 2017

That's one of my favorite posts to do. It gathers the stories I've been running into all month that I want to encourage folks to read with links to the stories and other links to why I liked them and think you might, too. 

(I also blogged about a review of _Lightspeed_ #81 for _Tangent_ but that was less fun this time. )


----------



## Cli-Fi

Did Eugene Save one of The Walking Dead's most criticized formulas? Eugene Redeems The Walking Dead’s Single Character Focused Episodes – JohnJFalco.com


----------



## Juliana

Something daft. Because I was in the mood. (And it was fun.)

What are my characters' favorite TV shows. What’s Your Character Watching?


----------



## thaddeus6th

Nice idea, Juliana.


----------



## Dan Jones

Posted yesterday on the "controversy" surrounding Waterstones' faux-indie bookshops.


----------



## Juliana

DG Jones said:


> Posted yesterday on the "controversy" surrounding Waterstones' faux-indie bookshops.



I'm also of the 'the more the merrier' persuasion when it comes to bookstores... The nearest indie to me is miles away. I'm lucky enough, though, to have a Barnes and Noble just around the corner, literally 5mins drive. I'm not complaining. Would it be nice to have a charming indie as my local? Sure! But I'll take a big name store any day over nothing.


----------



## Jo Zebedee

On being jealous of other writers: 

JoZebwrites: On Jealousy


----------



## thaddeus6th

Good advice, Jo.

Speaking of wisdom, Sir Edric has selflessly taken a break from the brothel to pen (well, dictate) his thoughts on whether horses or cars are better. It's almost as objective as his view on elves: Thaddeus the Sixth: Why Horses are Better than Cars, a guest post by Sir Edric


----------



## ratsy

Great blog Jo. It's funny because I'm listening to the audio book of Gone Girl, and for a moment I was in self-despair because I don't think I could ever have that strong of a writing voice. 

As for our own community, we need to stand together, and be supportive. In every sense of the word. We can all get there, but it just takes time and work. I like your comment about patience, because that is one I've been hearing a lot on podcasts, and books like Write. Publish. Repeat. It's a long game play, this writing business. So work hard, be supportive, be a positive part of the community, and you will have a foundation for success. Oh, and write...a lot


----------



## The Big Peat

GCJ said:


> I wrote my first Chrons blog detailing my fear of outing myself as some sort of writer.  It's an introspective take on indoctrinated west of Scotland shame at pursuing hobbies in the arts.



No link? 


DG Jones - It is a bit underhand. But, as you say, its books in the high street. If Waterstones have to go faux-indie to make it work, then let them do so.


----------



## Susan Boulton

Jealousy, is a self-destroying emotion. There is always going to be someone further up the ladder you believe you want to climb. Been jealous, had folks jealousy of me at various times in my life and learned it can cause you to waste a lot of your time and energy for no good reason. In the end one thing you need to know the only ladder you need to climb is the one that suits you, your needs and wants, not someone else's.

And to be honest with as far as writing and publishing goes, I have gone further than I ever believed I would.


----------



## GCJ

The Big Peat said:


> No link?



Hi @Big Peat,

Apologies.  I didn't think I was allowed to post links for a while.  It's right here:

Out of the scribbling closet | SFF Chronicles

I@ve had a busy week back at work, so I've been neglecting my SFF presence.  
G


----------



## Stephen Palmer

Jo Zebedee said:


> On being jealous of other writers:
> 
> JoZebwrites: On Jealousy



Good blog.
One small point... I wonder if you meant envy?


----------



## Stephen Palmer

The end of the week.


----------



## Jo Zebedee

Stephen Palmer said:


> Good blog.
> One small point... I wonder if you meant envy?


I meant jealousy - but would be interested in the perceived nuance between them.


----------



## The Big Peat

After a period of quiet - Gettin' Techie with it


----------



## Stephen Palmer

Jo Zebedee said:


> I meant jealousy - but would be interested in the perceived nuance between them.



Jealousy needs three individuals. It struck me that envy would be a better description of what you were describing.


----------



## Steve S

Just added the first of two posts look at dystopian fiction. Looking in the mirror - dystopian novels.


----------



## Cli-Fi

The Men of Letters are way too important to Supernatural's future to be evil... Supernatural’s New World Order Hints at Series End – JohnJFalco.com


----------



## Biskit

I wrote about sheep today.  It makes a change from cats. And I needed to unwind after dealing with Two Mega-Nits of Ram.


----------



## pambaddeley

Stephen Palmer said:


> Jealousy needs three individuals. It struck me that envy would be a better description of what you were describing.



Yes strictly speaking, 

Envy is when we want something someone else has but we don't

Jealousy is when something we already have - quite often a relationship with another person - is threatened by someone we perceive as a rival.

Hence all the Old Testament references to Jehovah being a jealous god, i.e. he resented the Israelites backsliding into worshipping other gods because he demanded their exclusive devotion.


----------



## J-Sun

I read a novel's worth of short fiction last week without a rec which, coupled with previous readings lately, impelled me to write about some trends.

-- Oh yeah - before that, we lost another zine, so I held a Dead Zine Memorial Service.


----------



## Cli-Fi

Don't let the name fool you. Chicago Justice is set on becoming the next big legal franchise on TV. It's an interconnected multi-state legal universe that spans generations: Chicago Justice’s Law & Order Connection Revealed – JohnJFalco.com



https://l.facebook.com/l.php?u=http...atH7VXQ1BBm8SgSQUITt8huG8CURKsdUxm04mjGNm&s=1


----------



## Jo Zebedee

I don't know how my thoughts in this will go down. Maybe not well. But, anyhow - should we always be paid for our time? 

JoZebwrites: On payment and doing things for free


----------



## Biskit

Jo Zebedee said:


> should we always be paid for our time?


Whilst I'd love to actually be paid something for _writing_... 

A couple of times a month I'm the volunteer driver on a community minibus.  I doubt the service could run if the drivers had to be paid.

Once a year I help out at the local horse show (OK, cancelled this year, but that's life).  I don't have horses, I don't ride, and I generally do the un-glamorous jobs like knocking in posts, stringing ropes, and directing traffic in the car-park.  I think it's worth doing, and we raise a bit of cash for charity.

I'm not some volunteer super-hero, I just help out on a few things, and I don't expect to get paid.  If we start invoicing for every little thing that helps string our communities together, the future is going to be pretty grim.

Getting paid for stuff is nice.  A quick 'thank you' from my passengers when I open the min-bus door works as well.


----------



## Cathbad

My drivers are paid, but I make sure to thank them.  So far, they've all been nice as heck!

There isn't a free service in this area (unless you are a member of a church - I know they make sure their handicapped members get rides).  A free service would be nice - though Medicaid pays for mine.  But this is a case where a free ride service might be detrimental to these fine, paid drivers?


----------



## Juliana

Interesting post, Jo. Quick question, though: in the UK, do authors not get paid for school visits? They usually do here in the US (though it varies from a pittance to several thousands, depending on how well known the author is), in fact, that's something a lot of kid lit authors rely on as supplemental income.


----------



## Jo Zebedee

Juliana said:


> Interesting post, Jo. Quick question, though: in the UK, do authors not get paid for school visits? They usually do here in the US (though it varies from a pittance to several thousands, depending on how well known the author is), in fact, that's something a lot of kid lit authors rely on as supplemental income.


As far as I can tell, it varies. If the school invites an author in for eg a workshop then the etiquette is there is something. But if the author is just doing a drop in, not always in my understanding.


----------



## thaddeus6th

A rather more sombre review than usual: Thaddeus the Sixth: Review: Some Desperate Glory, by Edwin Campion Vaughan


----------



## Stephen Palmer

A week in my Inspirational Books category. 5 more next week.


----------



## Stephen Palmer

Juliana said:


> Interesting post, Jo. Quick question, though: in the UK, do authors not get paid for school visits? They usually do here in the US (though it varies from a pittance to several thousands, depending on how well known the author is), in fact, that's something a lot of kid lit authors rely on as supplemental income.



They'll usually give you lunch.


----------



## Juliana

Stephen Palmer said:


> They'll usually give you lunch.



Depending on the school, that might be a penance instead of a reward!!!!!


----------



## Teresa Edgerton

For me it partly depends on whether the organizers are making a profit off of the event.  I don't mind contributing my time but I don't like it when someone thinks they can take advantage of me.  Schools are so hard up for money, I wouldn't expect to be paid for a visit.  At conventions, where there is so much to do in between panels, I figure that the free membership serves as a partial payment and the exposure I get makes up the rest.


----------



## Teresa Edgerton

My review of Stephen Palmer's *The Girl With Two Souls* Review—THE GIRL WITH TWO SOULS, by Stephen Palmer


----------



## Steve S

Just added the second of two posts looking at dystopian fiction. Looking the mirror - dystopian novels.


----------



## Glitch

Not writing related, but I've added a video to my personal blog showing a sneak preview of new 3d printed Stargate model. Glitch – 3D Printing by design


----------



## J-Sun

After the last blog post I mentioned in this thread, which wasn't happy, I made a couple of happy blog posts.  Posted today about enjoying “Come See the Living Dryad” by Theodora Goss and had recently also enjoyed “Rising Star” by Stephen Graham Jones. In between, there was one of my grab bag posts.


----------



## Cli-Fi

When a TV Show talks about other TV shows. That's when I start to pay attention! The Good Fight Goes Extra-Meta – JohnJFalco.com


----------



## Ignited Moth

I just posted a quick post about my thoughts on Spider-Gwen, Volume 0.
Spider-Gwen, Vol. 0: Most Wanted


----------



## Dan Jones

First blog for a couple of weeks. This one is my debrief of the London Book Fair, which I attended yesterday, and gives my perspective as an author on the event.

Opportunity Is...


----------



## Jo Zebedee

Shoves Dan out of the way (again! It's not personal!) The LBF sounded good. 

Anyhow, reviews. And how to adult. 

JoZebwrites: The Five Stages of Review Hell


----------



## Ignited Moth

Much to my surprise I actually wound up doing two posts today. I didn't even originally plan on doing any, but it just kind of happened. 
The first one was just spreading the word about the free wildflower seeds Cheerios and Veseys Seeds are sending out to people in the U.S. and Canada to help the "Bring Back the Bees" movement.
Help Bees Help YOU!
And the other one was a quick review for Volume 1 of _*Rat Queens*_. I read it today and loved it so much I just had to post about it. 
Rat Queens, Vol. 1: Sass and Sorcery- No Spoiler Review


----------



## Juliana

Dan Jones said:


> First blog for a couple of weeks. This one is my debrief of the London Book Fair, which I attended yesterday, and gives my perspective as an author on the event.



Very interesting, Dan!

I wrote a blog post inspired on a Chrons thread about writing spaces. Write Now


----------



## Dan Jones

Thanks!

Just read yours, Juliana. Have to agree. I have to have solitude to write, though not necessarily quiet solitude. Hence I write loads when I'm travelling for work, even when the environment is noisy (airports, hotels, bars etc).

Umbrella drinks!


----------



## Juliana

Dan Jones said:


> Umbrella drinks!



Fruuuuity!


----------



## thaddeus6th

I have reviewed a book. It took me over 10 years [/Blackadder]: Thaddeus the Sixth: Review: The Darkness That Comes Before, by R. Scott Bakker


----------



## Juliana

thaddeus6th said:


> It took me over 10 years



It's interesting when that happens. I know there are books I loved years ago, that I wouldn't have the slightest patience with now. And vice versa.


----------



## Stephen Palmer

A second week in the Inspirational Books category.


----------



## thaddeus6th

Juliana, I'm less tolerant of things I dislike in books now (although samples mean I very rarely get a book and don't enjoy it nowadays).

It is odd when you re-read something and your opinion of it is very different.


----------



## Stephen Palmer

Being & Having In Beautiful Intelligence.


----------



## Steve S

Just added a post - Why libraries matter to me


----------



## Gary Compton

Started my author blog with a hardback!

I did it… | Gary Compton


----------



## Dan Jones

Sort of seguing from Gary's hardback-themed blog... I was re-reading Bryan's The Goddess Project in paperback (my first read of it was on kindle) and was struck by the differences between electronic and paper books, and the value we place upon other people's words.

The Expendability of Electronica


----------



## Stephen Palmer

Gender and Hierarchy in _Memory Seed._


----------



## Cli-Fi

Man, it's been a week since I posted on my blog anything sci-fi related. I try to keep my blog posts here relevant.  Here's my plea to renew humans for a third season: Humans Will Be a Very Different Show in Season 3 – JohnJFalco.com


----------



## HareBrain

Stephen Palmer said:


> Gender and Hierarchy in _Memory Seed._



Interesting read.


----------



## Jo Zebedee

The noble art of pitching (with no tips - I suck at it...) 

On pitching


----------



## HareBrain

Jo Zebedee said:


> On pitching





> For instance, Waters and the Wild - out in the summer! Getting closer! - I've called a fairy-fuel roadtrip through the Antrim Glens since a notable beta and I had many discussions on why it should become a roadtrip (they won, and it is one)



Hurrah! I just wanted to put "ROOOOOOOOOOOAAAAAAAAADDDDD TRIIIIIIIIIIIIIPPPPPPP" in as many emails as possible, but I'm glad it got mistaken for actual advice.


----------



## Juliana

Your new blog look is very fancy, Jo!


----------



## thaddeus6th

I keep thinking about changing my blog's appearance. Probably get around to it in 2032, just as everyone else is moving to holograms and VR blogs...

Anyway, here's a ramble about some excellent dictators: Thaddeus the Sixth: Benevolent Dictators


----------



## Vaz

Jo, your new blog design is puuurdy


----------



## Stephen Palmer

A third week of Inspirational Books. OMG, I love inspirational books, me!


----------



## Stephen Palmer

Beneath the skies of Helliconia.


----------



## Biskit

I've been ringing the changes.  Last time I blogged about sheep as a change from cats.  This time it's chickens: Run Away, Run Away...


----------



## Gary Compton

There may be a swear word so if you don't approve, look away now.

The World is Fine


----------



## J-Sun

Hit a dry blogging spell as I ran into a lot of stuff I didn't like, then things got busy and I missed about a week's reading, but found one I like now that I'm catching up. If you haven't already seen it and are so inclined, give it a try.

Rec: "The Last Novelist (or A Dead Lizard in the Yard)" by Matthew Kressel


----------



## Nick B

I don't blog regularly, just when something I want to say doesn't fit on twitter usualy.

A blog on self publishing and editing, covers and so on.


----------



## The Big Peat

I'm so behind...

Dan - Good feedback. I have to say, I've thrown away the only authorial business card I've ever been given, but that's because it came from someone who joined forums solely to advertise and never post again. Still the author doesn't know and from his perspective, it probably wouldn't matter logically, because it doesn't matter who says no, it matters who says yes.


----------



## Paul_C

It's not very Sci-fi unless you count, and I do, Jeff Wayne's War Of The Worlds, but I did listen to (and comment on) my entire collection of CDs (479) last year.

I'd allowed myself 32 weeks to do it but in the end finished in less than 16. Not the most thrilling of reads so I'm not recommending it to anyone  but it did amuse a few and threw up some new music for some who enjoyed it, so not an entirely fruitless exercise.

If you really must, here's the link:

http://playingallmycds.blogspot.co.uk/2016/03/day-1.html


----------



## Biskit

Oh dear, cats again.  When I'm stressed, I eat, when I'm peeved I blog.  Clearly being peeved is better for my health.


----------



## Juliana

A post on character names, and what happens when you need to change a name after your first draft is written. Also, bonus Friends GIF. 
Cha-Cha-Cha-Changes


----------



## The Big Peat

What's wrong with Jimmy?


----------



## Gary Compton

I thought I would blog about me having a promo of my book and you having the chance to win the hardback.

A week of promotion… | Gary Compton


----------



## HareBrain

Juliana said:


> A post on character names, and what happens when you need to change a name after your first draft is written. Also, bonus Friends GIF.





The Big Peat said:


> What's wrong with Jimmy?



I was one of the critique partners who, being male, had no problem with Jimmy. I have to say, though, it's not a very fanciable name, which perhaps precludes the character being cast as a hot young TV star -- and if my belonging to that critique group has taught me anything, it's that this is an important consideration. 

However, Ash is an inspired replacement name, given the tragedy of his past. I'm surprised @Juliana didn't mention that.


----------



## thaddeus6th

First draft of Wandering Phoenix and Roaming Tiger is finished. I'm planning to put up the first chapter here, either just before or as the first part gets released: A delicious Chinese serial, out soon


----------



## Juliana

HareBrain said:


> which perhaps precludes the character being cast as a hot young TV star -- and if my belonging to that critique group has taught me anything, it's that this is an important consideration.



Yes, we _do_ like our casting attempts. @allmywires has already cast Ash... 



HareBrain said:


> However, Ash is an inspired replacement name, given the tragedy of his past.



Now, now, leave my poor tragic boy Ash alone. 



Gary Compton said:


> a promo of my book



Good idea! (I already have it, though – it's stuck in my Chrons reading pile, which keeps getting bigger! Everyone here should stop being so darn talented!)



thaddeus6th said:


> First draft of Wandering Phoenix and Roaming Tiger is finished.



I love the name!


----------



## Jo Zebedee

Identity, I think - and having a duology in my writing themes really works for me, and how it took time to find that: 

On finding your themes


----------



## Stephen Palmer

Mythos & Logos in _Urbis Morpheos._


----------



## J-Sun

Too late to be directly useful but...

Review: Analog, January/February 2017


----------



## Stephen Palmer

Emoji, Pictsym & Muezzinland.


----------



## cyprus7

Starting a camp Nanowrimo adventure


----------



## J-Sun

Yesterday, I posted the latest list of favorite readings and comments on the webzines.

Summation of Online Fiction: March 2017


----------



## Tommy Brauer

i didnt blog, but i vlogged today about my experience getting chinese food. these 2 kids were hanging out in front of the store doing tricks on their scooters down a 3 stair. i asked them to do a specific trick. "can you flair?" and he was like "i can double flair actually" "do it" and he did... i asked if they were hungry and ordered my usual hot and sour soup with teriyaki sticks.. i can only ever eat 2 of the 4 sticks, so i made a deal with them, they kept it up for the next 10 minutes and impress me, and they get a teriyaki stick each..

They were solid. Skillz.

I left happy i got a show, they got to eat, and everyone was happy XD


----------



## Cli-Fi

Why I won't be watching the Walking Dead after this season: The Walking Dead Season 7 Finale Would Have Been a Perfect Series Ending: – JohnJFalco.com


----------



## Stephen Palmer

Why I Wrote _Glass._


----------



## DZara

Started up my blog again, after an unsuccessful attempts (attempts?) to figure out WordPress - decided that, if I wanted to be a Web designer instead of a writer, the good Lord would have put that desire somewhere inside me...

Anyways, here's my latest side story to my current novel - this is Part One, but I'm up to Part Two of Four today... so jazzed to be back!


----------



## thaddeus6th

A ramble about attractiveness in history, with quotes from both Blackadder and Shakespeare: Thaddeus the Sixth: Beauty is in the Eye of the Beholder


----------



## DZara

Forgot to post the third installment, but they're all up for the week now.


----------



## Steve S

Just added a post about how to write a fantasy battle scene


----------



## Jo Zebedee

I blogged about Inish Carraig and my bittersweet journey:

Inish Carraig - a self publishing journey


----------



## Stephen Palmer

Monochrome writing.


----------



## Jo Zebedee

I blogged about how the cover for Waters and the Wild supports the book's themes

Cover - Waters and the Wild


----------



## Boneman

Jo Zebedee said:


> I blogged about Inish Carraig and my bittersweet journey:
> 
> Inish Carraig - a self publishing journey



Great blog, Jo. Funny, now you say it, the title could have been more scifi related, why did we not see it? As you're self-publishing, is it worth waiting a while and than re-issuing it as 'Belfast and Aliens'? With a small disclaimer saying 'formerly known as Inish Carraig? Or is that frowned upon, people would complaint they bought it, thinking it was a new book? 

The sequel, though...


----------



## Andrew Lambert

I've just blogged about a request for help. 
I have a couple of friends who are happy to cast an eye on the first two-thirds of my book but want to read it on their Kindles. I'm writing it in Scrivener and want to know if there's an idiot proof way of sending to them?


----------



## Cathbad

Andrew Lambert said:


> I've just blogged about a request for help.
> I have a couple of friends who are happy to cast an eye on the first two-thirds of my book but want to read it on their Kindles. I'm writing it in Scrivener and want to know if there's an idiot proof way of sending to them?



pdf


----------



## Andrew Lambert

Oh, Cathbad...that easy?
Just googled it and it says transfer into docs via a mini USB cable. My daughter will try it later.
Thanks.


----------



## Cathbad

pdf can be read in kindle.


----------



## thaddeus6th

My review of Josephus' The Jewish War: Thaddeus the Sixth: Review: The Jewish War, by Josephus

Rather a sad tale of bitterness, infighting and oppression.


----------



## Gonk the Insane

Andrew Lambert said:


> I have a couple of friends who are happy to cast an eye on the first two-thirds of my book but want to read it on their Kindles. I'm writing it in Scrivener and want to know if there's an idiot proof way of sending to them?


If this is something you might be doing several times, then it might be worth downloading and installing Amazon's kindlegen software (KindleGen). It's straightforward to install and with it you can export your scrivener manuscript direct to kindle .mobi format then email it to your friends.
Or, as @Cathbad suggests, there's the PDF option.


----------



## Jo Zebedee

Boneman said:


> Great blog, Jo. Funny, now you say it, the title could have been more scifi related, why did we not see it? As you're self-publishing, is it worth waiting a while and than re-issuing it as 'Belfast and Aliens'? With a small disclaimer saying 'formerly known as Inish Carraig? Or is that frowned upon, people would complaint they bought it, thinking it was a new book?
> 
> The sequel, though...



I'm kind of between a rock and a hard place - the title is also part of the word of mouth. I could add a subtitle eg Aliens vs Belfast but need it on the cover, too, under Amazon rules so would have to ask @Gary Compton how awkward that is to do. 

The sequel currently has the working title of 'Culchies in spas'. I might need to reconsider that!


----------



## Biskit

I had to write about cute lambs today - mostly because they are lambs, and they are cute, and it's Easter.


----------



## Cathbad

Jo Zebedee said:


> The sequel currently has the working title of 'Culchies in spas'. I might need to reconsider that!



Please do reconsider.


----------



## Biskit

Jo Zebedee said:


> The sequel currently has the working title of 'Culchies in spas'. I might need to reconsider that!



Will that be coming out in translation?


----------



## Jo Zebedee

Biskit said:


> Will that be coming out in translation?


Hee - culchies are like country bumpkins and spas is Gaelic for space! 

Don't worry @Cathbad - I'm sure it will change by the time I get more than the first 1500 words drafted....


----------



## Montero

I got culchies. But I thought you were saying culchies in a hot tub being pampered.


----------



## The Big Peat

C'mon now, its clearly a story about the culchies going to the SPAR in Culleybackey...

I reckon you should go with Culchies across the Cosmos, but I'm a sucker for some assonance.


----------



## Jo Zebedee

The Big Peat said:


> C'mon now, its clearly a story about the culchies going to the SPAR in Culleybackey...
> 
> I reckon you should go with Culchies across the Cosmos, but I'm a sucker for some assonance.



Ooooh. I could have a galactic SPAR....


----------



## The Big Peat

Is it wrong that I was excited the first time I went to Belfast and saw a SPAR because I hadn't seen one in London since I was 7?

Anyway, good article Jo, but for some reason I can't see the cover on the blog article.


----------



## Jo Zebedee

The Big Peat said:


> Is it wrong that I was excited the first time I went to Belfast and saw a SPAR because I hadn't seen one in London since I was 7?
> 
> Anyway, good article Jo, but for some reason I can't see the cover on the blog article.


The reason is me being on mobile - I might need to edit things when back on my PC


----------



## Andrew Lambert

Gonk the Insane said:


> If this is something you might be doing several times, then it might be worth downloading and installing Amazon's kindlegen software (KindleGen). It's straightforward to install and with it you can export your scrivener manuscript direct to kindle .mobi format then email it to your friends.
> Or, as @Cathbad suggests, there's the PDF option.


Cool. Thanks, Gonk.
Will try it now.


----------



## Stephen Palmer

Employment problems.


----------



## Cli-Fi

You have to be in a particular mindset and have the intellectual curiosity to stomach the show that transcends reality as we know it. Why The Leftovers is My Favorite Show Ever – JohnJFalco.com


----------



## thaddeus6th

Don't normally do Tuesday blogs, but the surprise news in politics made me think of a few historical attempts to get supreme power, which had varying degrees of success: Thaddeus the Sixth: Grasping Power


----------



## Stephen Palmer

Politics! Lovely politics!


----------



## Juliana

Biskit said:


> I had to write about cute lambs today - mostly because they are lambs, and they are cute, and it's Easter.



LOvely blog post, Biskit, and definitely had me 'ahh'-ing. 



thaddeus6th said:


> historical attempts to get supreme power



I always love your historical posts, Thad!


----------



## DZara

Decided to do some magazine and story reviews as long as I need to read these stories before submitting my own. Could lead to some interesting things, maybe...

I have such issues about reading stories sight unseen though...


----------



## thaddeus6th

Thanks, Juliana.

Got an idea for another one loosely inspired by modern British politics, assuming I didn't write something very similar in the past (entirely possible I did).


----------



## Biskit

Juliana said:


> LOvely blog post, Biskit, and definitely had me 'ahh'-ing.



Strictly speaking, the ultimate in cute is having goslings.  We don't do that anymore, and due to the way geese react you certainly don't hold one for the camera, unless you have paramedics standing by and a team of experienced trauma surgeons expecting your call.


----------



## Teresa Edgerton

I agree with Juliana.  It was a lovely post, Biskit.   

_____

I've gathered together and expanded on some of my thoughts about combining SFF and Romance and am posting them on my blog.  It turns out that I had enough to say to divide it into two parts.  Here is the first SF & F and Romance   Part I


----------



## Cli-Fi

The struggling network is trying all types of things to remain relevant: Can Syfy Save Itself With A 12 Monkeys Weekend Binge? – JohnJFalco.com


----------



## DZara

First actual submission to an actual publication (sort of)


----------



## Juliana

DZara said:


> First actual submission to an actual publication (sort of)



Good luck!!!


----------



## Jo Zebedee

On local communities


----------



## Juliana

Nice post, Jo. I'm lucky enough to have had both online support (from Chrons members and other writing friends) and local support, as we have a very active writing community around here. But obviously that didn't magically appear; I had to actually get out and go places to meet people (not so easy for a natural introvert like me). And now I run a bi-monthly writers meet-up at our local bookstore café, and we have a lovely bunch of people who attend, with new faces every time.


----------



## thaddeus6th

Good luck, Dzara.

So, when contemplating British politics, my mind naturally went to the 4th century BC, and how being predominantly powerful can ultimately lead to one's downfall: Thaddeus the Sixth: The Power Paradox


----------



## Stephen Palmer

Beardy Marx, Hairy London.


----------



## DZara

Juliana said:


> Nice post, Jo. I'm lucky enough to have had both online support (from Chrons members and other writing friends) and local support, as we have a very active writing community around here. But obviously that didn't magically appear; I had to actually get out and go places to meet people (not so easy for a natural introvert like me). And now I run a bi-monthly writers meet-up at our local bookstore café, and we have a lovely bunch of people who attend, with new faces every time.



That sounds really blissful...meeting people in person at a cafe. I am all alone out here, amidst the tumbleweeds and the footballers. And surrounded by very few people who even read, let alone read my genre. Even finding this group was such a tremendous inhale for me. Still hoping there might be a local group somewhere though, at some point.


----------



## Biskit

Cats again.  Sorry.  The purring monster we call Thug dropped by again.  Our milk jug may never be the same.


----------



## J-Sun

Neglected to post here since the March roundup, basically because there hasn't been much going on. In the first 21 days of this month, I did a couple of reviews for Tangent and found a couple of webzine stories I liked. But in the past three days, I've blogged about three webzine stories I've liked. Today's was “Seven Permutations of My Daughter” by Lina Rather, preceded by “When We Go” by Evan Dicken and “I Have Been Drowned in Rain” by Carrie Vaughn.


----------



## J-Sun

@DZara  - I noticed your blog post which mentions a "free list I found on the Internet [which] has a lot of old and broken links." Have you tried ralan.com? As far as I know, they're pretty up-to-date and have the markets divided by pay level with other more detailed information on each listing. I largely rely on them for the webzine list at my blog. They don't cover everything, though, since the market has to want to be listed by them. Still, if you haven't already seen it, it should be useful.


----------



## Jo Zebedee

J-Sun said:


> @DZara  - I noticed your blog post which mentions a "free list I found on the Internet [which] has a lot of old and broken links." Have you tried ralan.com? As far as I know, they're pretty up-to-date and have the markets divided by pay level with other more detailed information on each listing. I largely rely on them for the webzine list at my blog. They don't cover everything, though, since the market has to want to be listed by them. Still, if you haven't already seen it, it should be useful.


Also the submissions grinder is useful 

@DZara - it took me a long time to find any community locally and even now they're mostly non genre.


----------



## Juliana

Jo Zebedee said:


> @DZara - it took me a long time to find any community locally and even now they're mostly non genre.



My local group is also mostly non genre - most of them are from the kid lit community. So my Chrons friends are a blessing!


----------



## DZara

J-Sun said:


> @DZara  - I noticed your blog post which mentions a "free list I found on the Internet [which] has a lot of old and broken links." Have you tried ralan.com?



I haven't - thanks for the tip. I'll give it a look.


----------



## DZara

Jo Zebedee said:


> Also the submissions grinder is useful
> 
> @DZara



What's the submissions grinder?


----------



## DZara

New post - a contemplation of theme, and why I should have paid more attention in English class (sigh)


----------



## Jo Zebedee

DZara said:


> What's the submissions grinder?



It's a website that lists places to sub to? Like duotrope, only free


----------



## Teresa Edgerton

I posted the second installment of my thoughts on SFF and Romance:

SF & F and Romance Part II


----------



## DZara

Shameless-plug-for-the-Forum Day. Thanks, guys, for the tips. Also, my thoughts on ratings systems for short stories.


----------



## Biskit

I wasn't going to blog for a while.  Too busy, too much to do.  One bad lambing can spoil your whole day. Best to write about it.


----------



## Cli-Fi

After Bates Motel Closed, A&E has ruled against doing an Alfred Hitchcock Extended Universe: A&E Bows Out of Original Programming; No Hitchcock Universe – JohnJFalco.com


----------



## DZara

Got no time to be sad...and I'm not. Story project died. Time to move on.


----------



## Juliana

DZara said:


> Got no time to be sad...and I'm not. Story project died. Time to move on.



Sometimes we have to know when to let go and move on... Very wise!

First time in a while I've blogged something worth sharing: a round-up from the kid lit conference I went to last weekend.
NESCBWI 17: Expand & Diversify Your Portfolio


----------



## Jo Zebedee

Some of the research that I've been throwing up for the new course I'm running, and why I'm really, really glad I didn't get a trad offer as a debut: 

ON DODGING BULLETS


----------



## Boneman

Jo Zebedee said:


> Some of the research that I've been throwing up for the new course I'm running, and why I'm really, really glad I didn't get a trad offer as a debut:
> 
> ON DODGING BULLETS


Good blog, Jo... one of those whatifs that can never be answered. If the big 5 had taken Inish, and it had been a runaway success (as it should have been) you'd naturally think differently. We'll never know! 

But your point about the publisher's prices is aposite. I went to Theakstone's Old Peculier crime conference last year, and one of the speakers impressed me so much, I thought I'd buy her book. Went to the tent on the lawn where they were selling all the featured authors and picked it up. Hardback £20.00. I don't think it could have been over 70,000 words, so I searched on my phone for the ebook. £12.99,  which I thought was outrageous. I went to the library a month later and borrowed it from there. Fabulous book, but I'm glad I didn't buy it. Haven't seen it on any best-seller lists, either.


----------



## Boneman

DZara said:


> Shameless-plug-for-the-Forum Day. Thanks, guys, for the tips. Also, my thoughts on ratings systems for short stories.



Analysis paralysis... love that! Drop by the limerick conundrum thread... you'll do well!


----------



## Gary Compton

I have created a slideshow of all my covers, perhaps I am biased but I don't think there is a bad on amongst them. 

Covers by Gary Compton


----------



## Gonk the Insane

Gary Compton said:


> perhaps I am biased but I don't think there is a bad on amongst them.


Doesn't mean you're not right though. And I agree, there's some great covers in that collection and they're all very, very good


----------



## thaddeus6th

In which I compare monks to slippery weasels: Thaddeus the Sixth: Holy Days and Lots of Fish

It's mostly about medieval diet, meat bans, and how people avoided it.


----------



## Teresa Edgerton

Fetal rabbits were apparently not meat, either.


----------



## The Big Peat

Jo Zebedee said:


> Some of the research that I've been throwing up for the new course I'm running, and why I'm really, really glad I didn't get a trad offer as a debut:
> 
> ON DODGING BULLETS





Boneman said:


> Good blog, Jo... one of those whatifs that can never be answered. If the big 5 had taken Inish, and it had been a runaway success (as it should have been) you'd naturally think differently. We'll never know!
> 
> But your point about the publisher's prices is aposite. I went to Theakstone's Old Peculier crime conference last year, and one of the speakers impressed me so much, I thought I'd buy her book. Went to the tent on the lawn where they were selling all the featured authors and picked it up. Hardback £20.00. I don't think it could have been over 70,000 words, so I searched on my phone for the ebook. £12.99,  which I thought was outrageous. I went to the library a month later and borrowed it from there. Fabulous book, but I'm glad I didn't buy it. Haven't seen it on any best-seller lists, either.



The price point thing is huge and, in my constant up and downing on the subject, really putting me off of conventional publishing. I remember a time when I was trying to persuade people on BFB to buy The Goddess Project - one guy was baulking really severely at the price. I dunno if that was one of the times that influenced Jo in writing this article but it sure stuck in my head. Right or wrong, the price point for unknown authors is pretty low right now.

But then, SP doesn't even get you in the library. Swings and round-abouts. The only answer seems to be as big a personal marketing and supporting machine as you can find for whatever happens.


----------



## HareBrain

The Big Peat said:


> I was trying to persuade people on BFB to buy The Goddess Project - one guy was baulking really severely at the price



Rightly so at the time**. Thankfully an Irish fiery (that was meant to be "fairy" but, uhm, I'll leave it) made me aware of it, and it didn't take much to persuade the publisher to cut it to less than 50% that -- which, among other things, suggests to me that many publishers don't understand how book buyers behave or think.

** this was the US ebook price pre-launch


----------



## Jo Zebedee

I don't mean to be fiery. But I am passionate about these sorts of things....  (It's the Norn Irish in me....) 

Anyway, no, @peat, this was research I threw up this week but it did back up thoughts I had after the BFB thread - that pricing is a big vulnerability for writers, and one that can't always be controlled.

I looked up a debut who is being very feted at the moment, and her ebook is £7.99. Now, this is an author I want nothing but the best for. But for that money, I want something more than an e-file. And I fear that here is someone hugely talented being closed out.


----------



## Teresa Edgerton

Well, think about my publishers re-issuing *The Queen's Necklace* as an ebook for $12.00.   It's true that the book had never been offered in electronic form before, but it had been OP for thirteen years.   Who was going to buy such an old book at that price?  Especially when my editor left between the time when it was decided to reissue it and its actual publication, and no one at HarperCollins was going to push for publicity for an orphaned book? It was like they made up their mind to kill the book, without, you know _actually_ killing it so that I could have gotten the rights back.

Then a year or two later they lowered the price to $3.99 and they didn't even tell me so that I could publicize it at the lower price.   I found out by accident.


----------



## thaddeus6th

Teresa, that's fascinatingly and disgustingly precise. [Also, to a separate post, that lack of communication from your publisher was pretty poor].

Jo, I know what you mean. E-books at 2.99 or 3.99 are one thing, but more than that and (possibly excepting enormo-books like the Stormlight Archive entries) I'd rather buy a real one. I get e-books for convenience, cutting down on storage space, getting instant delivery and a lower price. When I see e-books costing the same as a paperback, it just puts me off (and makes the publisher look a greedy swine).

E-book pricing does seem to be a question of in what way you want to be wrong. [For the serial, I've decided to go free, 99p, 99p, with the paid sections a little over 10k words each. If it gets sufficient sales I'd like the next (paid) parts to be rather larger, but the initial story arc is the right size and I can't hack it into more pieces or add padding].


----------



## Teresa Edgerton

I've returned to reviewing books on my blog, and the latest is _Midnight Never Come_, by Marie Brennan.

What I am Reading—April (2017)


----------



## Biskit

The unexpected part two of our lambing problem - since the weather is foul today, I decided to write about our Strawberry Delight.


----------



## DZara

When a personal deadline gets extended...


----------



## Juliana

Part 1 of a 2-post bloggy thing on villains...

Villains We Love To Hate (Part 1)


----------



## The Big Peat

Juliana said:


> Part 1 of a 2-post bloggy thing on villains...
> 
> Villains We Love To Hate (Part 1)



Good post and I agree about both the greatness of henchvillains and having some not-grey villains once in a while.


----------



## thaddeus6th

Nice blog, Juliana. It's an interesting decision, whether to go with an understandable evil, as it were, or a moustachioed, black cape-wearing, top-hatted villain who loves being evil.

I think it's sometimes wrapped up in the tone of the writing generally. If you're going for gritty realism, pure evil does happen (ISIS springs to mind) but it's pretty rare. Mindless bullies and people just happening to be on the other side are more common. Of course, the fun with medieval villainy is that the morality of the period was so dark even the 'good' guys can end up doing pretty dubious things. /endramble


----------



## Juliana

The Big Peat said:


> henchvillains



I love 'henchvillains'. 



thaddeus6th said:


> the fun with medieval villainy is that the morality of the period was so dark even the 'good' guys can end up doing pretty dubious things



And there you have one of my other favorite things, the morally grey hero.


----------



## Ignited Moth

Blogged about "wands for wildlife", which is a whole lot less wizardy than it sounds. It's about a request from Appalachian Wildlife Refuge for old mascara wands. There's a video about it in the post that goes into more details, but basically these old mascara wands work really well for combing through injured and/or orphaned animal fur and feathers for parasites and their eggs.
Wands for Wildlife!


----------



## DZara

I always know I'm tired when this little fantasy shows up for me...


----------



## Jo Zebedee

When does promotion become too much? Where is the line in the sand? 

LINES IN THE SAND


----------



## thaddeus6th

Without having yet read the above link (will do imminently), I hope this doesn't count as too much: Wandering Phoenix and Roaming Tiger will be out soon. On course for May release: Thaddeus the Sixth: Wandering Phoenix and Roaming Tiger – Coming Soon

Edited extra bit: oh, and those with books already out should check the third SPFBO (self-publishing fantasy blog-off, for independent/self-published authors who have a fantasy book already released). There's 250-300 free spaces, the window opened yesterday and there are already 142 entries:
Mark Lawrence: SPFBO 2017 - A call to authors.


----------



## Juliana

Jo Zebedee said:


> When does promotion become too much? Where is the line in the sand?



Promotion... *sigh* 'Tis a scary, scary world to navigate.

If you're in the mood for something silly and Friday-ish, today's blog is part 2 of my villains post. This time, looking at baddies we can't help loving. Villains We Hate To Love (Part 2)

(And yes, I realize how big the disparity between male/female characters on my list. Are guys just plain allowed to get away with things more than women? I guess so... But didn't want to derail what was supposed to be a fun blog post into a deeper discussion. Still, it is interesting!)


----------



## Stephen Palmer

Just finished reading.


----------



## Jo Zebedee

Juliana said:


> Promotion... *sigh* 'Tis a scary, scary world to navigate.
> 
> If you're in the mood for something silly and Friday-ish, today's blog is part 2 of my villains post. This time, looking at baddies we can't help loving. Villains We Hate To Love (Part 2)
> 
> (And yes, I realize how big the disparity between male/female characters on my list. Are guys just plain allowed to get away with things more than women? I guess so... But didn't want to derail what was supposed to be a fun blog post into a deeper discussion. Still, it is interesting!)


I think having a female villain is rarer and I think some of that is tied to the whole maternal instinct thing. Certainly any time I've made the mother the villain it's made for interesting responses


----------



## Teresa Edgerton

I don't know, Jo.  We've all been brought up on stories with wicked stepmothers, where the maternal instinct gone bad is the very place where the villainy comes from.  The comparative rarity of female villains in SFF may have more to do with the fact that a lot of SFF readers and writers don't want to cede a female character the kind of power that would allow her to work evil on a large scale.


----------



## Teresa Edgerton

I posted a review of *The Magicians and Mrs. Quent*, first book in a fantasy-of-manners trilogy.  What I am Reading, Early May (2017)


----------



## DZara

Happy when I'm sad? This is just complicated...


----------



## thaddeus6th

The reveal for the cover for Wandering Phoenix and Roaming Tiger: Thaddeus the Sixth: Wandering Phoenix and Roaming Tiger cover reveal 

Really pleased with it, and hopefully the first part will be out within a week or so.


----------



## Gonk the Insane

Nice cover, Thaddeus!


----------



## thaddeus6th

Thanks  (I did the lettering).


----------



## DZara

When writing pays differently...


----------



## Jo Zebedee

I'm a busy lady....

LAUNCH PAD!


----------



## Jo Zebedee

DZara said:


> When writing pays differently...


Sorry for your loss


----------



## Juliana

DZara said:


> When writing pays differently...



My condolences. And I'm glad that writing has been a helpful part of things.



Jo Zebedee said:


> I'm a busy lady....
> 
> LAUNCH PAD!



Exciting!!!


----------



## thaddeus6th

My sympathies, Dzara.

Not nearly the same, but I remember it being a little odd (not bad or anything, just unexpected) when my father asked me to proof/make suggestions on something he'd written about his own (then recently deceased) father.


----------



## crystal haven

My first tentative steps into blogging. Here is my first blog post:  A Guiding Light – Suzanne Jackson


----------



## J-Sun

Good start! (And not _too_ tentative. )


----------



## Cli-Fi

As my favorite new show of the broadcasting season, I have been following the Timeless saga quite closely: 

NBC Renews Taken & Blindspot; Cancels Timeless – JohnJFalco.com

-

Timeless Uncancelled By NBC; Renewed for Season 2! – JohnJFalco.com


----------



## crystal haven

J-Sun said:


> Good start! (And not _too_ tentative. )



Thank you.


----------



## Juliana

Cli-Fi said:


> As my favorite new show of the broadcasting season, I have been following the Timeless saga quite closely:



Un-cancelling is good! My husband had two new shows he was enjoying pulled before the end of the season (ABC's Time After Time and NBC's Powerless), so annoying. You'd think they would at least finish the season...


----------



## Stephen Palmer

Thoughts on revolution, including China Miéville's new book.


----------



## thaddeus6th

A phoenix swooping from the sky, a tiger prowling in the undergrowth: Thaddeus the Sixth: Wandering Phoenix and Roaming Tiger – episode 1 out now (free)!

[Normal blogging will be resumed shortly, but it'd be a bit daft not to blog about my own stuff coming out...].


----------



## Cli-Fi

Is this the most science fiction Fox has ever had on it's schedule at one time? Fox Finally Embraces Science Fiction – JohnJFalco.com


----------



## Cli-Fi

Juliana said:


> Un-cancelling is good! My husband had two new shows he was enjoying pulled before the end of the season (ABC's Time After Time and NBC's Powerless), so annoying. You'd think they would at least finish the season...



 With online options a cancelled show in season 1 can be saved and shopped to Netflix or HULU more likely, and that is reportedly what Sony was trying to do. A show can also get their last few episodes aired online only to help fans with the cancellation news. So it really doesn't happen in this industry, networks have gotten better with cancelling outright and just finishing stuff out for the fans, but never have I seen a show get cancelled and then fans revitalize it three days later. 

On top of that, Timeless is a time travel show. Let the puns fly.


----------



## Jo Zebedee

I blogged about how our themes in life sometimes come out in our writing - and sometimes not where we expect it to. This, then, is about the eternal Northern Irish challenge of where we belong and why and how it presents itself in my work - especially in Abendau. Which I never expected.

On Belonging


----------



## thaddeus6th

After repeatedly banging on about my own book (well, first episode of a serial), I return to rambling, this time about Skyrim PS4 mods: Thaddeus the Sixth: Skyrim PS4 mods – thoughts and recommendations


----------



## DZara

Sometimes writing takes a back seat to living...at least for a little while...


----------



## Juliana

Jo Zebedee said:


> This, then, is about the eternal Northern Irish challenge of where we belong and why and how it presents itself in my work



I love your post, Jo. I even wrote a comment on your blog - I never write comments, coz I'm too lazy... 
In my late teens, having spent exactly half my life each in Brazil and England, I often felt like the bear in a book we had as kids, called Panda's Puzzle. In it, the panda spends the entire time trying to figure out if he's a black bear with white spots or a white bear with black spots, and that was me, in a nutshell (with less fur and claws).


----------



## thaddeus6th

Nice blog, Jo (I often read links a day after first seeing them).


----------



## Juliana

Blog post about the local sights that made it into Heart Blade:

The Heart Blade Guide To Connecticut


----------



## Gonk the Insane

Wow, you've got some lovely scenery round that area, Juliana. Really nice photos, too.


----------



## Juliana

Thanks Gronk! I love it here.


----------



## Old_Man_Steve2016

Injustice 2 came out recently. I saw a few videos and loved the whole intro and clash system. 
Since I write superhero books, I decided to put my characters into the game's intros for comedic effect.
Injustice 2; every boast defines you

One example

Darkseid: I will let my parademons handle this.
Chucky: Are they tasty? I brought my own soy sauce.
Darkseid: You challenge a god, fool!

Superman: You don't belong here.
Clyde: I boldly go where no one wants me to. And besides, you can't stop me.
Superman: I don't take that threat lightly.


----------



## Stephen Palmer

A very rare 5* from me.


----------



## DZara

When procrastination takes a time-traveling turn...


----------



## Biskit

No cats, chickens or other farm-yard animals this time.  Noticing noticing.


----------



## Stephen Palmer

The art of giving a damn.


----------



## DZara

Deep breath...doing new things makes me a little nervous...


----------



## Jo Zebedee

Writing a sense of place


----------



## crystal haven

And following on from Jo's post...

A great guest post from Jo on my blog: Voices, voices, everywhere – by Jo Zebedee – Suzanne Jackson


----------



## Nick B

I did a post reviewing the most excellent The Goddess Project by our own @HareBrain aka Bryan Wigmore.

Find it at Is It Just Me?


----------



## thaddeus6th

I saw a very interesting article on what might be in the next Dragon Age game. This inspired me to rip it off put my own thoughts down - Thaddeus the Sixth: Dragon Age – What I want to see next


----------



## DZara

Writing and playing in the dirt are more similar than many think...


----------



## Stephen Palmer

Hopkins, _et al._


----------



## Juliana

My review of Seanan McGuire's excellent Every Heart a Doorway.


----------



## KC York

I didn't write this ~today~ but it's my most recent post, mostly rambling about writing and _why _I went with writing an epic NA fantasy series for my next project: Dragon's Grail: My Own Epic Quest


----------



## Jo Zebedee

I didn't blog today because, frankly, I need a day off! (gargh. Life is madness at the moment)

So I was very relieved when Martin Wisley kindly made me his Fast Friday interview! Here's what I'm up to, etc etc

Martin C. Wilsey : Fast Friday Indie Interviews: Jo Zebedee


----------



## Juliana

Fun interview Jo!


----------



## Steve S

Just added new post: 5 tips for anyone starting to write their first book


----------



## Stephen Palmer

What's The Point Of Art?
- a guest blog from reknowned composer Pete Wyer.


----------



## Cli-Fi

Why netflix was smart to cancel Sense8: Netflix Cancels Sense8 & The Get Down Outraging Fans – JohnJFalco.com


----------



## The Big Peat

Jo Zebedee said:


> Writing a sense of place



The link's broken for me.


----------



## Brian G Turner

The Big Peat said:


> The link's broken for me.



Oops - that looks like an admin panel link no one else can access. @Jo Zebedee - I'll update the link in the above posts.


----------



## Jo Zebedee

Brian G Turner said:


> Oops - that looks like an admin panel link no one else can access. @Jo Zebedee - I'll update the link in the above posts.


Oops, thanks Brian.


----------



## Stephen Palmer

My review of _Homo Deus_ by Yuval Noah Harari.

Next week I've got five blogs - my take on writing advice.


----------



## Jo Zebedee

I had a rant about filter words featuring Sally, my dog 

Filtering things


----------



## Cli-Fi

My analysis of the fifth season of House of Cards echoes other critics. *Slight spoilers beware*: Is House of Cards Too Much in the Age of Trump? – JohnJFalco.com


----------



## thaddeus6th

In unusual bloggery, I wrote something about the future. It's like the past, but with space travel: Thaddeus the Sixth: Space Adventures of the Proximate Kind


----------



## Steve S

Just add a new blog post: 5 essential websites for authors. Managed to sneak in a good plug for SFF Chronicles at the end too!


----------



## J-Sun

A belated Summation of Online Fiction: May 2017 - links to the top several stories (and comments on them) from the May SF/F webzines.


----------



## Cli-Fi

Timeless beats Sense8! Streaming once again loses to broadcast.  As the age of peak tv comes to an end, a bunch of fragmented streaming channels are left to their own devices and it doesn't look good: Netflix Clarifies Sense8 Status – JohnJFalco.com



http://johnjfalco.com/netflix-clarifies-sense8-status/


----------



## Juliana

thaddeus6th said:


> It's like the past, but with space travel



 (nice blog post, though!)

I wrote a piece on back cover blurbs. It's a companion piece to two older blog posts, on fantasy book covers and book spines. 
Book Cover Sunday: Back Cover Blurbs

Also, can I shamelessly plug my new newsletter? First edition out next week, with a mini interview by Historical European Martial Arts instructor Christopher Valli on swords in fiction, and a quote by our very own @Brian G Turner ..........
Link to sign up is here. (Or you can do it through my website; just click on newsletter.)


----------



## Gonk the Insane

Nice piece, Juliana, and some really snazzy covers in there, too.


----------



## Old_Man_Steve2016

I made an audio book review for a call-in radio show called _Genesis Science Fiction radio _on Talkshoe. I post these to my blog for my (few) readers to peruse, or in case radio guy loses the file. 
The Heaviness of Knowing by Sharolyn G. Brown

I'll be doing these once a month for the show, or for the BSFS site. If the show runners get good feedback, I'll keep doing reviews.


----------



## DZara

I might just be putting off doing that voice recording for the Australian magazine, but skipping down memory lane is fun too.


----------



## Stephen Palmer

Author Life, 1/5. 
tomorrow - character.


----------



## Gonk the Insane

Great blog post, Steve: a nice mix of humour and insight.

Looking forward to the rest of the series.


----------



## Cli-Fi

With a 100 million views for a teaser, Marvel's Black Panther looks to break the ultimate glass ceiling...The Oscars. Can Black Panther Please the Oscars? – JohnJFalco.com


----------



## Gary Compton

An update to @Jo Zebedee's  Inish Carraig cover.

Inish Carraig by Jo Zebedee... - Gary Compton


----------



## Andrew Lambert

Gary Compton said:


> An update to @Jo Zebedee's  Inish Carraig cover.
> 
> Inish Carraig by Jo Zebedee... - Gary Compton


Much more menacing. Great cover.


----------



## Jo Zebedee

Gary Compton said:


> An update to @Jo Zebedee's  Inish Carraig cover.
> 
> Inish Carraig by Jo Zebedee... - Gary Compton



Well pleased. And thanks to @Amelia Faulkner for her advice!


----------



## Stephen Palmer

Author Life, 2/5.

world-building tomorrow.


----------



## Stephen Palmer

Author Life, Day 3.
 - tomorrow, use of language.


----------



## DZara

No one else procrastinates, right? A reminder to myself...


----------



## Jo Zebedee

What’s in a cover?

Why I changed the cover of Inish Carraig and the thinking behind it


----------



## HareBrain

Jo Zebedee said:


> What’s in a cover?
> 
> Why I changed the cover of Inish Carraig and the thinking behind it



Interesting post, Jo. I prefer the original myself, and am glad you're keeping that for the PB, but I understand the thinking and it's a valid experiment. Let us know how it does.


----------



## Stephen Palmer

Author Life, Day 4 - use of language.

Wrapping it all up tomorrow with 'Is it art?' Of course it bleedin' is!


----------



## thaddeus6th

Jo, covers are a bugger. Although it didn't make the top 3, Kingdom Asunder's did make the initial top 10 (for 'my' blogger in the #SPFBO this year), and that was nice. I always find them really hard to get right.


----------



## thaddeus6th

Lucifer, good guy, terrible marketing? Thaddeus the Sixth: The Good Lucifer


----------



## Stephen Palmer

Author Life Day 5.


----------



## EJDeBrun

I finally have a blog! So that's what I blogged about.


----------



## Jo Zebedee

Talking about sequels and feeling oddly daunted:

On sequels


----------



## Jo Zebedee

And in response to some comments to the above blog on Facebook - how I keep writing... and writing.... and .... 

How to keep churning them out


----------



## Cli-Fi

Genius is not limited to Science: Genius Season 2 to Feature Pablo Picasso – JohnJFalco.com


----------



## ratsy

I wrote a blog on Indie SF books I've read recently


----------



## Cli-Fi

The Star Wars franchise is wobbly. Drastic changes need to occur: Han Solo Movie Blows-Up in Scandal – JohnJFalco.com


----------



## Stephen Palmer

On luck.


----------



## Biskit

It seems like ages since I blogged, so I went back to an old favourite, chickens, and our second-oldest hen - Is this a green well I see before me.


----------



## J-Sun

Featured one future by Michèle Laframboise and did a brief review of _Cosmic Roots and Eldritch Shores_ for _Tangent_.


----------



## thaddeus6th

Blogged about possibly releasing two novels this year. One grim and dark, one silly and frivolous. Wagnerian opera versus the can-can (Offenbach's tune is one of Sir Edric's unofficial anthems).
Two books on the 2017 horizon


----------



## Cli-Fi

A simple question that has taken the TV industry way too long to ask: Would you Pay $5 to Skip Commercials? – JohnJFalco.com


----------



## Juliana

Cli-Fi said:


> A simple question that has taken the TV industry way too long to ask: Would you Pay $5 to Skip Commercials? – JohnJFalco.com



I wouldn't pay 5$ for one channel (unless it was CW, because we watch so many CW shows), but I would pay an extra 5$ on my general Comcast subscription for ALL channels... 

Ads and advertising revenue are sticky sticky subjects. My husband works for ESPN, so I get an inside peek at all the trials and tribulations.


----------



## Cli-Fi

Juliana said:


> Ads and advertising revenue are sticky sticky subjects. My husband works for ESPN, so I get an inside peek at all the trials and tribulations.


ESPN is even stickier!


----------



## Jo Zebedee

Odd little blog this, about writing and where money might come from in the future and about personal goals. 

Pieces of time


----------



## thaddeus6th

Nice little blog, Jo. It's a knotty problem, and it's important to resolve it somehow. Leaving aside personal matters, if writing becomes uneconomic as even a part-time profession then the only people able to do it will be the already wealthy. We'll end up with 80-90% of people unable to even attempt writing on a long-term basis or more seriously than as a hobby simply because the returns are so low.

Small blogging note, I'm on a minor hiatus because I've been working on book stuff. Not difficult, just time-consuming. Hoping to ramble inanely about something next week.


----------



## Cathbad

THE BEST READS - AS REVIEWED BY CATHBAD




 

​


----------



## TWErvin2

Today I blogged about an audiobook I am listening to (Why Evil Exists) and why I'm interested in it.

Link: *Current Listen: Why Evil Exists*

I do a lot of listening to supplement reading. I find it enables me to make both enjoyable and a more efficient use of time.


----------



## Jo Zebedee

Cathbad said:


> THE BEST READS - AS REVIEWED BY CATHBAD
> 
> View attachment 37866 View attachment 37867​



Cathbad, you're a man of impeccable taste  ty x


----------



## Cathbad

Jo Zebedee said:


> Cathbad, you're a man of impeccable taste  ty x



The best cannot be denied.


----------



## Jo Zebedee

Cathbad said:


> The best cannot be denied.


I just shared it - hope it gets you a few hits


----------



## thaddeus6th

One cannot help but agree with Jo 

[As an aside, both books of mine have either a proper sequel or a follow-up book in the same world coming out pretty soon].


----------



## Jo Zebedee

Following on from the publishing thread - here I'm attempting to write a book semi-live. This is the start of what I intend to be a new and seperate Abendau trilogy, and this is the draft of a first chapter. I happy for people to comment on it's direction etc (and my horrid early draft writing though I doubt I'll hear worse criticism than I give myself later ) 

There are huge spoilers for the first trilogy in this work - but that is the case no matter what I put out in that world, so don't venture in unless you are happy!

The last seer


----------



## Cathbad

Jo Zebedee said:


> The last seer


----------



## Biskit

Forget cats, sheep and chickens... Bee Plus


----------



## Juliana

Yesterday was small press day, apparently (I didn't know there was one!). So I dusted off some notes I'd made on small press publishing for my blog.
Small Press Publishing


----------



## Nick B

I did a post about why I have stopped eating meat, the loss of my dogs and life things.

Is It Just Me?


----------



## thaddeus6th

Sorry to hear of your losses.

I've lost a few dogs, to old age, missing, shock death (Kai, to whom Sir Edric's Treasure, the second story in the released book, is dedicated actually died just before it was dedicated. I'd always planned on dedicating it to him, but that made it rather worse). Had to take one back too (unfortunately she got dangerously stressed by other dogs, and there are simply too many around here).

All of that's pretty horrendous, and I empathise.


----------



## Toby Frost

At long last, I have started a writing blog. My aim is to post something every week or so. I don't know whether Blogger is the best platform for this sort of thing, but for the moment, there it is.

I decided to hit the ground running, and so far I have done three posts: an introduction, a list of recommended how-to books, and a post about the seldom-asked by actually rather important question: Do I really want to write this book?

Words to That Effect


----------



## thaddeus6th

I revealed a cover reveal in my blog on revealing the cover of Traitor's Prize, the cover of which has now been revealed:
Thaddeus the Sixth: Traitor’s Prize cover reveal

It's about as subtle as Sir Edric after a bottle and a half of Andelic brandy.


----------



## Cli-Fi

It's a sleepy TV summer apparently

I don't know therefore Aliens: History Channel’s Amelia Earhart Documentary Debunked After Ratings Win – JohnJFalco.com


----------



## Cli-Fi

My thoughts on the 2017 Emmy nominations

Big Year for Scifi; even if it's not the shows I wanted: Emmys 2017: The Leftovers & Michael McKean Snubbed; Big Wins for HBO & Netflix – JohnJFalco.com


----------



## Jo Zebedee

The Last Seer - chapter two: Space Princess

Chapter 2  - which I didn't see coming....


----------



## DZara

What a bargain!


----------



## Toby Frost

Words to That Effect: Five Thoughts About Beginnings


----------



## Cli-Fi

These shared universes are becoming a type of science fiction. Suits Just Gave Rise to the Business TVerse By Referencing Billions – JohnJFalco.com


----------



## Cathbad

My Review of Beneath the Skin.


----------



## J-Sun

My review of Spacehounds of IPC.


----------



## thaddeus6th

It turns out all the best books by the most attractive writers are coming out in July...

Thaddeus the Sixth: Debuting. Again. (guest post by Jo Zebedee)


----------



## Cli-Fi

GOT solidifies itself as the most powerful franchise on TV, I think I'm the only one who doesn't like it: Game of Thrones Destroyed the Competition & Wreaked Havoc on Streaming Services Worldwide – JohnJFalco.com


----------



## The Big Peat

*sidles back into thread*

Here's something I wrote about elves


----------



## Cli-Fi

If you had an idea in that was green-lit for TV in 2005, and it faced cancellations, writer strikes, network struggles and bankruptcies would you ever expected it to open Comic-Con 13 years later? And would you have ever considered it could enter Batman's Universe???? Well that's just what's happening at Comic Con 2017. Comic Con 2017: The Supernatural Universe is Finally Open for Business – JohnJFalco.com


----------



## crystal haven

My latest blog post: Virtual cake and writing – Suzanne Jackson

Or, How a little support goes a long way.


----------



## The Big Peat

Toby Frost said:


> Words to That Effect: Five Thoughts About Beginnings



So the thing about showing characters do what they do best early.

I was thinking about this and was going to say, as a sort of "Doesn't always follow", that I'm pretty sure that Harry Potter's best skill isn't in fact getting abused a lot patiently.

Then I stopped to think about what actually happens to Harry, particularly how he defeats Voldermort.

And now I feel like I've seen a guy do a Rubiks cube in 12 seconds blindfolded.


----------



## Toby Frost

Some thoughts on originality and "new ideas".

Words to That Effect: Can I Write It? Yes, You Can!


----------



## The Big Peat

Toby Frost said:


> Some thoughts on originality and "new ideas".
> 
> Words to That Effect: Can I Write It? Yes, You Can!



I'd read that story.


----------



## Phyrebrat

Toby Frost said:


> Some thoughts on originality and "new ideas".
> 
> Words to That Effect: Can I Write It? Yes, You Can!



Even though this blog focuses on originality, I think it would really help someone in this thread. I think your last paragraph in particular would be very helpful to the person asking how much an editor 'should' do, because, as you say, we're aiming to make things 'ours' and I think that member might have a problem with allowing themselves permission to do their own thing. Maybe not, but I thought I'd mention it.

pH


----------



## Vaz

I'm  loving catching up with all your blogs. Fantastic work, they're so good!

Ah, you people keep me sane, or slightly mad, split the difference.  


v


----------



## Cli-Fi

Some thoughts about Comic Con so far:
Can Misty Knight Save Iron Fist in Season 2? – JohnJFalco.com


In 2016 my most anticipated movie of 2017 was War for the Planet of the Apes. in 2017 my most anticipated movie for 2018 is Ready Player One!!!
Ready Player One Combines Hollywood Universes in a Virtual Reality World – JohnJFalco.com


----------



## Cathbad

My Review of _*Traitor's Prize*_
*

*
@thaddeus6th , I'll post on US and UK sites as soon as the book goes live.


----------



## Cli-Fi

Some thoughts on Netflix's big movie: Is Bright Netflix’s First Big Movie Franchise? – JohnJFalco.com


----------



## Cathbad

Cathbad said:


> @thaddeus6th , I'll post on US and UK sites as soon as the book goes live.



The word "Amazon" should have been between 'UK' and 'sites'.


----------



## thaddeus6th

Thanks, Cathbad 

Just on the particular couriers/troop movement speed: a single man can move massively faster than a large group. In medieval times moving even 6 miles a day (in poor terrain or with bad management) was not especially weird. In better conditions, 8-10 miles a day for foot soldiers, twice that for horsemen, was normal. With staging posts (for fresh horses) a single man could cover, theoretically, over a hundred miles (and, of course, there are carrier pigeons). Obviously if I didn't convey that properly it's a failing on my part, but it is legitimate to say that armies move far, far slower than a single man can.

I'll try to bear in mind the character names for the third book (still in early drafting days).


----------



## Galactic Journey

Soviet Science Fiction.

More specifically, More Soviet Science Fiction, a collection of Communist SF, from 1962.

Worth checking out for a peek at SF behind the Iron Curtain...


----------



## Juliana

Crawling back onto the Chrons after a busy week with visiting family and almost no internet (but lots of happy times instead)... Lots of great blog posts to catch up on!!!

Here's one that @Jo Zebedee wrote for my blog:
Taboo Or Not To Taboo


----------



## Dan Jones

A double bill today:

Man O'War delayed (boo!)

and

The Hole In The Sky (yay!)


----------



## ratsy

@Dan Jones I was just thinking this week of asking you when the book is out! Great work on the next book. Look forward to it.


----------



## Dan Jones

Cheers, ratsy. Slightly later than anticipated, but it's all good. However, Once Hole In The Sky is finished, I've no idea what comes next - I have no new ideas at present - the well is dry!


----------



## Gonk the Insane

Dan Jones said:


> The Hole In The Sky (yay!)


I have no idea what a psychitect is, but I can't wait to find out

Shame about the delay to Man O'War's release but you seem to be handling it admirably. I'd have spat my dummy out by now


----------



## Cli-Fi

There is still TV news, but now for something different: Microchipping is NOT the End of the World – JohnJFalco.com


----------



## Dan Jones

Gonk the Insane said:


> I have no idea what a psychitect is, but I can't wait to find out


I'm still figuring most of it out myself...


----------



## Phyrebrat

I keep forgetting youhave an off-site blog. I need to subscribe.

Anyway, that's suckery of the highest suck on MOW and I'm really sorry to hear it. I follow your logic though and you're good to be philosophical about the delay. 

When did you start HITS? (IMO def leave 'The' off) 50k already??? 

And on that note, I think you have a knack for smart titles. I might change SG's title to 'Hungry House' 

pH


----------



## Dan Jones

Phyrebrat said:


> And on that note, I think you have a knack for smart titles.



I think it comes from my lost youth writing song lyrics and poems.



Phyrebrat said:


> I might change SG's title to 'Hungry House'



I always wanted you to relocate it to Germany and call it _Sour Kraut..._


----------



## The Big Peat

Blog on Harry Potter, kids reading, and me being a young snob. So little has changed apart from the word young! - Peat Long's Blog: Musings on Harry Potter and YA for boys


----------



## Dan Jones

Really nice blog, Pete. I confess, I was a know-it-all 16 year-old who was into Oasis, Bud Light and sneaking a fag during VIth form lunch break, and so I too scoffed at the boy wizard with the glasses. More fool me.


----------



## The Big Peat

Dan Jones said:


> Really nice blog, Pete. I confess, I was a know-it-all 16 year-old who was into Oasis, Bud Light and sneaking a fag during VIth form lunch break, and so I too scoffed at the boy wizard with the glasses. More fool me.



My idea of a perfect day in Sixth Form was arrive late, not go to any lessons, eat six sausages at the first break, play Nutmeg Rush*/listen to Xfm/play football during the other lessons I should be at, play football at lunch time instead of eating, go home. Maybe go and partake in our futile attempt to form a band. I'd read at home, normally with a torch under the covers so my parents couldn't tell I was up all night reading.

Halcyon days. Odin only knows how you reach someone like that, other than with a taser. And I was one of the nice** boys...

*A game in which you took a small ball and if someone kicked it through your legs, everyone punched you. If you kicked it up the air and someone caught it, you'd walk through a gauntlet of people punching you. Go for the catch and miss, same thing.

**Nice is a comparative term.


----------



## Phyrebrat

_Nutmeg Rush_, LOK.

Another title for your book.

pH


----------



## Dan Jones

The Big Peat said:


> *A game in which you took a small ball and if someone kicked it through your legs, everyone punched you. If you kicked it up the air and someone caught it, you'd walk through a gauntlet of people punching you. Go for the catch and miss, same thing.



It sounds immense, right up my alley. We used to play Bicycle Roulette in Plaistow Park, which involved somebody riding Nic Hughes's knackered old bike around the gravelly, beaten up outdoor basketball court, and people would take turns blasting a football at the cyclist as hard as possible. We stopped playing after someone hit Joe Maloney so hard the ball sheared the front wheel of the bike almost in half, sending him over the handlebars and ripping all the skin from his forearms on the gravel. He had to seek refuge at this little old lady's house, who treated him with TCP. His screams still make me smile.

Great days!


----------



## Jo Zebedee

Non-agented writers - how does that work?

Prompted by something Dan said a day or two ago


----------



## Biskit

Where's My Wabbit?  The hunting cat's dilemma - put it down or keep it with me?


----------



## thaddeus6th

A while ago I read an interesting tweet about using history to justify racially monocultural (all white was the example used) fantasy. So, I rambled about it: Thaddeus the Sixth: Ethnic diversity in history/fantasy


----------



## The Big Peat

Biskit said:


> Where's My Wabbit?  The hunting cat's dilemma - put it down or keep it with me?



This is why I keep my door shut when I sleep.

The worst are birds though. Dragging live birds into the house is a real stinker's move.


----------



## Biskit

The Big Peat said:


> This is why I keep my door shut when I sleep.
> 
> The worst are birds though. Dragging live birds into the house is a real stinker's move.



When we first took on cats we had a cat-flap, but there was going to be a rule or two.  No cats in the bedroom.  No cats beyond the kitchen at night.  Etc...
One of our first cats, Trudy, was a grumpy little tortoiseshell and general hard-luck case.  She had been in the cat rescue for six months, she had injuries to her back legs of unknown cause, she went frantic in any room if the door was shut, she didn't cope with strangers and we had a bunch of friends sleeping over a few months after we took her on...
Trudy felt safe under the bed and our cats have had the run of the place ever since.

Some time later (much to Trudy's displeasure) we ended up with two tabby brothers as well.  One, Bitsy, was an ambitious hunter.  It wasn't just that he got a live jackdaw through two cat-flaps, it was the way he tried to catch it again, in mid-air, halfway down the garden when we managed to catch the damn thing and get it out the house...


----------



## Cli-Fi

I don't think I posted this one, but nobody seems to know why exactly did Valerian bomb at the box office. Maybe Nolan should have made it instead? Valerian Franchise Outlook Is Bleak – JohnJFalco.com


----------



## EJDeBrun

Ugh. Since @jo zedebee and @Cathbad asked.

My blog post for the day in response to the This thing about advice... thread:

Don’t Hate Me. – Lightbulb.


----------



## The Big Peat

Did an interview with Jo innit.


----------



## EJDeBrun

Since people might be interested, this is today's blog entry.

My review of Kong: Skull Island.


----------



## Jo Zebedee

Thaddeus and I showed tremendous shared organisation in making this fabulous guest post by him happen. (I forget, and he forgot that I forgot....)

When the Middle Ages and Modernity collide


----------



## Cli-Fi

At least the Emojis are contained within the phone universe but my god how did it make all that money?? The Emoji Movie: A Hate-Watching Success? – JohnJFalco.com


----------



## Toby Frost

Words to That Effect: Avoiding the Obvious


----------



## Cli-Fi

Some people just don't understand the alternate history genre. Good thing HBO does: HBO Stands By Confederate Series – JohnJFalco.com


----------



## J-Sun

In one of my occasional link dump posts, I talked about the evils of gerrymandering (very important to me) and a couple of other related items, posted links to several cool history articles and science articles and science fiction articles, and ended with some musical selections as usual.

Linky Tunes (2017-07-31)


----------



## Cli-Fi

Calling Terry Pratchett Alternate History Dramas will be duking it out next year. The future of the genre looks highly promising: ‘Black America’ is Amazon’s Answer to HBO’s Confederate – JohnJFalco.com


----------



## EJDeBrun

Today was about character stakes.


----------



## Dan Jones

Have faith in the bake!


----------



## thaddeus6th

In cheerful news, I wrote a blog about genocide: Thaddeus the Sixth: Julius Caesar and Genocide


----------



## night_wrtr

thaddeus6th said:


> In cheerful news, I wrote a blog about genocide: Thaddeus the Sixth: Julius Caesar and Genocide





> _But it was deemed ok. Because the hundreds of thousands they murdered were savages._



Good post. Probably the way it was seen by the majority. I would think that if he claimed to to have wiped out hundreds of thousands of "hostile" members of these tribes, he would be seen as eliminating threats to Rome and therefore being a heroic general. 

I recently read *Caesar: Life of a Colossus* by Adrian Goldsworthy, but I can't remember how much detail, if at all, he included over this particular event, or if he just glossed over it. He kind of puts Caesar on a pedestal.


----------



## thaddeus6th

Thanks.

I've not read that book. I think Dodge does quite a good job of admitting fault with Alexander, Hannibal and Caesar (there's a great chapter at the end of the latter biography which compares them), although he does occasionally go in for hero worship (I think he describes Hannibal as a Mars among men at one point).

But then, collectively we go in for Roman worship. If you told a Roman that tigers were becoming extinct they'd probably be pleased at the progress eliminating a deadly animal.

Caesar's a very grey character but he tends to be portrayed in a mostly positive fashion.


----------



## Cli-Fi

File this under: "How not to make a television show": Do We Want the Divergent TV Series? – JohnJFalco.com



https://l.facebook.com/l.php?u=http...LWkHiDAOfLOiWsh2x9A05qjfsJwf66qZ8sdyrk0HG&s=1


----------



## Stable

I put up a 75 word story that didn't fit into the month's writing challenge: Bakepunk, The Tale of Ginger's Bride


----------



## Juliana

I waffle on a bit while trying to explain my love for children's fiction... Bonus photo of my 10th birthday cake. 

Why Kid Lit?


----------



## Jo Zebedee

@Phyrebrat will like this one: 

On Stickability


----------



## J-Sun

This wasn't today, but is still the most recent. A blogger posted about the ten authors she'd read the most of and I took that ball and ran with it.

Top Ten Most-Read Authors


----------



## Steve S

Just added a post: Three tips for creating a fantasy villain


----------



## Cli-Fi

Does the TV show have access to a time machine? Homeland Predicts the Future Again! – JohnJFalco.com


----------



## Toby Frost

A slightly dry topic this week, but a necessary one:

Words to That Effect: Passive Characters and the Passive Voice


----------



## Juliana

Jo Zebedee said:


> On Stickability



Love this!  "No one can finish you as a writer except yourself "


----------



## Cli-Fi

Don't let the reviews knock you down The Dark Tower Universe is Coming First to TV – JohnJFalco.com


----------



## thaddeus6th

I reviewed a biography of arguably the worst king England has ever had: Thaddeus the Sixth: Review: King John, by Marc Morris


----------



## HareBrain

thaddeus6th said:


> I reviewed a biography of arguably the worst king England has ever had: Thaddeus the Sixth



Very honest of you.


----------



## Cli-Fi

With Disney and Netflix making waves and now Facebook is the latest entry in the crowded field of media companies. This has certainly been one of the most dramatic weeks in the industry: Welcome to the Media Facebook, Good Luck – JohnJFalco.com


----------



## Jo Zebedee

3 little things

A mixed up little blog of thoughts about branding and reviews and having a day job


----------



## Gonk the Insane

Nice post, Jo, and interesting point about whether writing as a day job would bring its own pressures. It's something I've wondered about myself from time to time (though it's not really an issue currently).


----------



## opuscosmos

A bad back..


----------



## J-Sun

I don't post all (or maybe even many) of these, but I wanted to spread the word about Greg Egan having a really good new story up at Tor.com: Rec: "Uncanny Valley" by Greg Egan (which also mentions a Baxter story). This is right on the heels of reading a good short-short from Vernor Vinge: Rec: "Legale" by Vernor Vinge. I also read a good one in _F&SF_ by Michael Swanwick called "Starlight Express" (that issue also had a light story by Oliver Buckram called "Hollywood Squid"). My blog post only links to the review and the review is not my best (not that anything I've done lately is) so I just figured I'd mention the stories here.


----------



## Cli-Fi

Not sci-fi but I had to ask: Why is Weekend Update Not Airing on Weekends? – JohnJFalco.com


----------



## Stephen Palmer

Holiday photos so far...


----------



## The Big Peat

Don't even bang unless you plan to hit something - a stray thought on storytelling.


----------



## Dan Jones

bullsh** to Bullseye - Being the Writing Bull. Somos todos locos toros.


----------



## Phyrebrat

Jo Zebedee said:


> @Phyrebrat will like this one:
> 
> On Stickability



Aaargh. I wish my name tag thingy would work; I just happened upon this.

Yes. Push, push, push. You can't give up. Agreed.

but don't forget to also: lie, blame, rant, obfuscate, shame and inveigle...  (works for me )

pH


----------



## The Big Peat

Dan Jones said:


> bullsh** to Bullseye - Being the Writing Bull. Somos todos locos toros.



You might want to get a tinyurl of that to stop the swear filter from breaking your link


----------



## Dan Jones

The Big Peat said:


> You might want to get a tinyurl of that to stop the swear filter from breaking your link


 I never thought of that. Damn child locks! Let's try again.


----------



## Old_Man_Steve2016

I didn't write a long blog, but I wrote about this news article for the members of BSFS.
N.K. Jemisin’s ‘The Fifth Season’ Book To Be Developed As TV Series At TNT

N.K. Jemisin won the Hugo a few years ago, during the whiny puppies sad whatever dispute. And her book series is being made into a TV show. 
Win the Hugo, get a TV show, profit. Well, we hope. This is TNT we're talking about here.


----------



## Cli-Fi

Old_Man_Steve2016 said:


> I didn't write a long blog, but I wrote about this news article for the members of BSFS.
> N.K. Jemisin’s ‘The Fifth Season’ Book To Be Developed As TV Series At TNT
> 
> N.K. Jemisin won the Hugo a few years ago, during the whiny puppies sad whatever dispute. And her book series is being made into a TV show.
> Win the Hugo, get a TV show, profit. Well, we hope. This is TNT we're talking about here.



Hey they did the Last Ship justice.


----------



## Cli-Fi

Apple wants ten high profile concepts for TV:

Apple Planning to Spend $1 Billion on Original Content – JohnJFalco.com


----------



## Dan Jones

Ambition in Science Fiction.


----------



## thaddeus6th

A very exciting blog about why armies were so damned slow (six miles a day was entirely normal): Thaddeus the Sixth: Marching Speeds


----------



## Jo Zebedee

On genres and reading

I ranted. Oops


----------



## Toby Frost

Thoughts on how to keep going.

Words to That Effect: How Not To Stop


----------



## Stephen Palmer

Jo Zebedee said:


> On genres and reading
> 
> I ranted. Oops


better out than in.


----------



## thaddeus6th

A silly spot of Fallout 4 comedy, is the protagonist were a sarcastic Chinese spy: Thaddeus the Sixth: Fallout 4 – Diary of a Deceiver, Part 1


----------



## Dan Jones

Bit of a change of topic form me today, but I was moved to write it in the wake of England's thrashing of the West Indies in Birmingham. West Indies are without Vision, Leadership, and Purpose. One for cricket fans.


----------



## The Big Peat

Dan Jones said:


> Bit of a change of topic form me today, but I was moved to write it in the wake of England's thrashing of the West Indies in Birmingham. West Indies are without Vision, Leadership, and Purpose. One for cricket fans.



Listening to that Malcolm innings was one of the great experiences of my childhood - it was like a previously dormant volcano had erupted. One thing to consider - I've heard it alleged but not sure if true - but to what extent are great Caribbean fast bowlers now becoming baseball fast pitchers?


----------



## Vladd67

thaddeus6th said:


> A silly spot of Fallout 4 comedy, is the protagonist were a sarcastic Chinese spy: Thaddeus the Sixth: Fallout 4 – Diary of a Deceiver, Part 1


I did enjoy this alternative view of the situation.


----------



## thaddeus6th

Thanks, Vladd. The next part is pretty much written (I actually did that a while ago but I've been busy with other stuff) so there'll be a part 2, beyond that depends on views etc. It does require some work (I can remember the first part off the top of my head, but the rest requires actually playing the game).


----------



## Dan Jones

The Big Peat said:


> Listening to that Malcolm innings was one of the great experiences of my childhood - it was like a previously dormant volcano had erupted.



Yes, great times. And he never did it again. He got around 8% of his international wickets in that innings!



The Big Peat said:


> One thing to consider - I've heard it alleged but not sure if true - but to what extent are great Caribbean fast bowlers now becoming baseball fast pitchers?



I've heard this too, that young Caribbean sportsmen and women are being tapped up by US agents and teams, but it's hard to prove a negative. How do you know they are great fast bowlers if they don't get the chance to bowl? In any case I think it's the same problem as I outlined in the blog; if test cricket is no longer viable as a vehicle for social empowerment, they seriously need to rethink their strategy for keeping it a part of their social and sporting tapestry. That's of course if the CWI folks even want to. My suggestion would be to tap into their heritage; in theory it's not that difficult, because the majority of their greats (with a few exceptions, like Malcom Marshall) are still alive and kicking.

And finally... I never you were a cricket fan. We have so much (else) to talk about now!


----------



## Juliana

thaddeus6th said:


> A very exciting blog about why armies were so damned slow (six miles a day was entirely normal): Thaddeus the Sixth: Marching Speeds



I really enjoyed that! Have been a bit peeved at the way armies seem to move miraculously fast in the Game of Thrones TV series. (I seem to remember that the books did a better job of showing distance/time.)


----------



## thaddeus6th

Thanks, Juliana. There could be exceptions. Alexander, Hannibal and Caesar were all pretty fast (Alexander was almost alone pursuing Darius because almost nobody could keep up with him). But mostly armies were super slow.


----------



## Jo Zebedee

When the angels stop singing

I'm at the cake stage. Or fizzy wine.


----------



## thaddeus6th

A review of the 1919 Wonder Book of Aircraft:
Thaddeus the Sixth: Review: The Wonder Book of Aircraft


----------



## Biskit

Nothing serious, just The Cat Fight At The End Of The Universe
(Maybe I'll write something serious one day.)


----------



## thaddeus6th

In the second part of her wanderings, Pang Li encounters a really helpful chap: Thaddeus the Sixth: Fallout 4 – Diary of a Deceiver, Part 2


----------



## Biskit

I didn't have another blog planned but we had a chicken crisis, so I wrote  A Brooding Look


----------



## J-Sun

Reviewed Katherine MacLean's _The Trouble with You Earth People_.


----------



## Toby Frost

Random thoughts about a phrase I've never liked.

Words to That Effect: "My Characters Surprise Me"


----------



## Jo Zebedee

On getting my mojo back. And the chapter that worked for me. I owe Lichio a drink. 

When the angels do sing


----------



## Cathbad

Toby Frost said:


> Random thoughts about a phrase I've never liked.
> 
> Words to That Effect: "My Characters Surprise Me"



One of my characters wants to shoot you now.


----------



## J-Sun

After three in thirty days, on this last day of the month I recommended two out of the last three stories I read (one of those being in a review for _Tangent_) and wrote up the monthly summation. If time is what keeps everything from happening at once, it's not doing its job. 

Rec: “Party Discipline” by Cory Doctorow
Review of _BCS_ #233 for _Tangent_
Summation of Online Fiction: August 2017


----------



## thaddeus6th

Agree on that, Toby. A writer can make snap decisions (I decided as I was writing that a character in Bane of Souls who was heading for a happy-ever-after could just be brutally murdered instead [the story is about a series of murders, so it does fit]), but isn't a slave to a muse whispering in their ear.

Jo, interesting, as I liked Abendau's Heir a lot. Might even be my favourite of the trilogy. Then again, I also like Best Served Cold less than almost all other Joe Abercrombie fans, so maybe my taste is as perverse as a nocturnal rendezvous with Corkwell.


----------



## Cli-Fi

You might have heard that Facebook has TV shows now: Facebook Watch Goes Open Source with Humans of New York & Discovery as Initial Partners – JohnJFalco.com


----------



## The Big Peat

thaddeus6th said:


> Agree on that, Toby. A writer can make snap decisions (I decided as I was writing that a character in Bane of Souls who was heading for a happy-ever-after could just be brutally murdered instead [the story is about a series of murders, so it does fit]), but isn't a slave to a muse whispering in their ear.
> 
> Jo, interesting, as I liked Abendau's Heir a lot. Might even be my favourite of the trilogy. Then again, I also like Best Served Cold less than almost all other Joe Abercrombie fans, so maybe my taste is as perverse as a nocturnal rendezvous with Corkwell.



Are you saying no authors are slaves to the muses whispering in their ear, or no author has to be? The former seems a bit absolutist.


----------



## Stephen Palmer

Holiday photos (2nd half).
Back to the 9-5 on Monday >sob< still, it's been a great 7 weeks!


----------



## Toby Frost

Thoughts on the "cynical" approach to writing.

Words to That Effect: Conviction


----------



## thaddeus6th

Oddly busy time for blogging, so here's another, celebrating/forewarning the forthcoming rule of Sir Edric: Thaddeus the Sixth: Sir Edric’s Kingdom – out 22 September


----------



## Juliana

A few mini-reviews of my latest reads...

Have Book, Will Read #15


----------



## Mouse

Juliana said:


> A few mini-reviews of my latest reads...
> 
> Have Book, Will Read #15



My bro was on about Ready Player One the other day and he made it sound pretty good. I am tempted.


----------



## thaddeus6th

First impressions of Pillars of Eternity (PS4): Thaddeus the Sixth: Pillars of Eternity (PS4): First Impressions


----------



## Toby Frost

Preliminary thoughts about comedy as a style of writing.

Words to That Effect: Why Comedy?


----------



## Cli-Fi

*Spoiler* review of The Orville. Don't listen to the critics: The Orville Shines Through the Darkness of Peak TV – JohnJFalco.com



http://johnjfalco.com/the-orville-shines-through-the-darkness-of-peak-tv/


----------



## Mouse

My publisher arranged a blog tour for me for the release of Whitecott Manor so I'm blogging all over the shop. If you scroll down, you'll see the schedule at the bottom. Whitecott Manor by Emma Jane | Scattered Thoughts and Rogue Words


----------



## The Big Peat

An interview with Anna Stephens about her book _Godblind_


----------



## Gonk the Insane

Nice interview, @The Big Peat , and really topical too as Anna will be putting in an appearance at FantasyCon in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Jo Zebedee

The perils of being a pantster…

Ah, what fun. 60000 words in and only now does my brain decide to come clean about whodunnit....


----------



## Gonk the Insane

Jo Zebedee said:


> Ah, what fun.


Indeed, and perhaps one of my favourite aspects of pantsing is as you say:


> This morning, the angels sang. Even louder than in my last blog. They told me who the bad guy was. And it wasn’t anyone that I’d expected.


When everything does fall into place and the twists aren't necessarily what you were expecting or would have guessed... that's the point where I instantly forget all the worries along the way as to whether everything would all fit into place.
Glad you've got there, Jo


----------



## Biskit

Jo Zebedee said:


> Ah, what fun. 60000 words in and only now does my brain decide to come clean about whodunnit....


Well that hits the spot.

I've been writing more than one thing at once, but the one that's creaking its way onto Wattpad, chapter by chapter, has a 'series arc' villain in the background, lurking behind the main antagonist,  and I've known from the start who it is...  And now I find I'm wrong.  My original idea was... boring.  Now I know who really did it, and why, and so much more interesting.  (Cue minor re-writes to make sure I've not put in anything that messes the new idea...)


----------



## The Big Peat

I think that sort of thing is why I'm slowly becoming more and more of an outliner


----------



## thaddeus6th

Mixed feelings towards Spies, Sadists and Sorcerers:
Thaddeus the Sixth: Review: Spies, Sadists and Sorcerers, by Dominic Selwood


----------



## The Big Peat

thaddeus6th said:


> Mixed feelings towards Spies, Sadists and Sorcerers:
> Thaddeus the Sixth: Review: Spies, Sadists and Sorcerers, by Dominic Selwood



Does he just cover the topics you mention?


----------



## Cathbad

The Big Peat said:


> I think that sort of thing is why I'm slowly becoming more and more of an outliner



I used to be an outliner, but I'm becoming more and more of a pantser!!


----------



## The Big Peat

Yeah, i can see that happening when I internalise the process more

In other words, some reviews yeah


----------



## Juliana

HEMA instructor Chris Valli shares some tips for writing sword scenes...
By the Sword: a writer’s guide


----------



## Mouse

Locations used in my novels. Mostly I bang on about Somerset. Blog Tour: Guestpost, Excerpt & Giveaway — Emma Jane – Whitecott Manor


----------



## Jo Zebedee

Inish Carraig 2 - In which I impart bad news

I'll just vacate the premises for a while...


----------



## Juliana

Mouse said:


> Locations used in my novels. Mostly I bang on about Somerset.



Lovely post, Mouse. Also, love the 'glossary'. 



Jo Zebedee said:


> I'll just vacate the premises for a while...



I absolutely agree. Lovely as Inish was, it doesn't _need_ a sequel, so if you're not feeling it, don't do it. Also, you could write another standalone with completely different characters in the same setting (like, just after Inish), so a non-sequel sequel of sorts.


----------



## thaddeus6th

Big Peat, no, there are plenty that I didn't cover, I focused on those because, even though I enjoyed reading the chapters I disagreed with them quite a lot and they left a strong impression.


----------



## The Big Peat

Jo Zebedee said:


> Inish Carraig 2 - In which I impart bad news
> 
> I'll just vacate the premises for a while...



No, I think this sounds like good news. Bad news for those who wanted Inish Carraig 2, but good for those who simply want good books. I doubt you trying to force a sequel it doesn't need makes as good a book as you telling a whole new story.

Thad - Ah right. I was curious as to how many periods he'd covered, as I have a certain level of scepticism regarding someone who thinks we've got it all wrong about multiple periods of history.


----------



## Mouse

Juliana said:


> Lovely post, Mouse. Also, love the 'glossary'.



Thanks!


----------



## Cli-Fi

Our dystopian future has already arrived: Women Dominate the Emmys; Hulu Reigns Supreme – JohnJFalco.com


----------



## Jo Zebedee

I had fun! What Muse's Invincible is really all about. With added Abendau

Funky brain: a short song storyboard


----------



## Danny McG

Jo Zebedee said:


> I had fun! What Muse's Invincible is really all about. With added Abendau
> 
> Funky brain: a short song storyboard



Makes me think of Norstrilia and the Tower Song


----------



## DelActivisto

No blog post today, but I did dish 4,500 words on my story. Oof... not sure where the accomplishments thread is.


----------



## Cathbad

DelActivisto said:


> I did dish 4,500 words on my story. Oof... not sure where the accomplishments thread is.



What are you working on right now?


----------



## DelActivisto

Cathbad said:


> What are you working on right now?



Great, thanks!


Cathbad said:


> I used to be an outliner, but I'm becoming more and more of a pantser!!



I'm mostly a pantser. But I did rewrite my main outline about 25 times. It still didn't matter, because I still have barely followed the latest version. For the most part I keep it all in my head (the outline) and then wing it the rest of the way. As I write, I almost always come up with something "better" than when I first started.


----------



## Jo Zebedee

I got to interview Sir Edric! 

Ask Sir Edric Anything - And I did!


----------



## The Big Peat

Jo Zebedee said:


> I got to interview Sir Edric!
> 
> Ask Sir Edric Anything - And I did!



"Sir Edric: Commune? You mean with Orff? That’s a fancy word for saying we often go to the pub together. Besides, he’d never eat me. He prefers youngsters."

And I prefer chocolate ice cream to strawberry, but you still wouldn't trust me with a tub of strawberry... surprisingly unparanoid there old boy.

Anyway, I shall now go procure the book. Great interview the pair of yiz.


----------



## thaddeus6th

Sir Edric has asked me to convey his thanks to Jo for the interview, and to commend Big Peat (and others) on their exquisite taste for purchasing Sir Edric's Kingdom.


----------



## Juliana

Jo Zebedee said:


> I got to interview Sir Edric!



Fun interview! Is it bad that now I want you to do a whole series of interviews with main characters? (Did you do one with Bryan's Otter, or am I imagining things?)

I wrote a bloggy thing on my writing process, from first draft to finished book. I think it was more of an excuse to use some of the many 'progress shots' I took while writing!   The editor mentioned is our very own @Teresa Edgerton, and the copyeditor mentioned is the fab @TheDustyZebra.  
Easy as Pie


----------



## Jo Zebedee

thaddeus6th said:


> Sir Edric has asked me to convey his thanks to Jo for the interview, and to commend Big Peat (and others) on their exquisite taste for purchasing Sir Edric's Kingdom.


Sir Edric is most welcome, Scribe.  

Ju - what a terrifying idea! I'd be up for it if anyone wants - but I think they do need to be a really larger than life character to get away with it (Otter would work well )


----------



## Juliana

Jo Zebedee said:


> I think they do need to be a really larger than life character to get away with it (Otter would work well )



Sidekicks would work well! They're usually funnier than MCs... Or villains...


----------



## Jo Zebedee

Juliana said:


> Sidekicks would work well! They're usually funnier than MCs... Or villains...


Absolutely! I wonder could I interview Lichio


----------



## Juliana

Jo Zebedee said:


> I wonder could I interview Lichio



Yes please!


----------



## The Big Peat

Juliana said:


> Sidekicks would work well! They're usually funnier than MCs... Or villains...



Villain sidekicks?

Anyway, I got lost track of myself and did a very rambly review/essay on Carpe Jugulum

I think I might do more review round-ups. Not only did it get an assload of hits, but it stops me from doing things like this...


----------



## Gonk the Insane

So I've finally put together a website. Or, rather, I've been quietly putting together content for a couple o' years when I remembered but kept putting off sorting out how I wanted it to look. With doing this whole self-publishing thing for the first time this year, I ran into a few problems that meant delaying all the other bits I'd put off like blogging and marketing and tonnes of other stuff. 

The site's been up for a few weeks, but unfortunately I've been so snowed under I've only just got round to this post now. So, show & tell time. Any thoughts, opinions, wisdom, comments (or just laughter!) from you folks are most welcome of course. Here's a quick summary of a few things:

The main site's here:Write Hand Path - Fantasy, Sci-Fi, and the Forest of Fiction - One writer's journey through the forest of fiction

There's a few grouped posts about my totally realistic attempts to get stuff done from revisions to release: Project Insanity - Write Hand Path - Fantasy, Sci-Fi, and the Forest of Fiction
http://www.writehandpath.com/articles/project-insanity/
Just for fun: Darth Vader is my Muse - Write Hand Path - Fantasy, Sci-Fi, and the Forest of Fiction

And just a few days ago the other half of my writing group became my first guest poster. He's put together a book on writing based on 100 podcasts he's done over the last few years and it's just been released this week. The first of two posts with a taster of what's in the book are here: The Two 'Must Have' Attributes for World-Building - Part 1: The Credible Setting - Write Hand Path - Fantasy, Sci-Fi, and the Forest of Fiction
I beta read the manuscript and can't recommend it highly enough


----------



## The Big Peat

Wish I'd thought of that for a website name first.


----------



## Jo Zebedee

On having many babies


----------



## Juliana

Gonk the Insane said:


> So I've finally put together a website.



Congrats on the site!


----------



## Cli-Fi

Finally more sci-fi to blog about!!! My review for Star Trek Discovery is now up. Because what other franchise can claim it graces all multimedia screens and not one, but two extended universes?

Star Trek is Back – JohnJFalco.com


----------



## Gonk the Insane

Juliana said:


> Easy as Pie


Well, now I'm just hungry


> *Night Blade*_, book 2 of the Blade Hunt Chronicles, will be out on November 7th. Cover reveal coming soon! _


YAY!!!!!


----------



## ratsy

I did a blog about some recent thriller books I've read  Recent Thriller Reads


----------



## Jo Zebedee

Writing what I love not what I must. It'll never me make a millionaire but it will make me happier 

Writing what you love


----------



## Juliana

A few of my favorite fictional smooches, for a bit of Thursday-afternoon romance.

Five First Kisses


----------



## The Big Peat

Juliana said:


> A few of my favorite fictional smooches, for a bit of Thursday-afternoon romance.
> 
> Five First Kisses



Ewwww sappy


----------



## Juliana

The Big Peat said:


> Ewwww sappy



Yup!


----------



## Cathbad

Juliana said:


> Five First Kisses



Oh, my gawd!  I think I just read  ~gulp~  *ROMANCE!!!    *


----------



## thaddeus6th

With my finger hot on the pulse of current events, I censure the daftness of Marcus Aurelius and Henry II: Thaddeus the Sixth: Marcus Aurelius and Henry II: a comparison of incompetence


----------



## Cathbad

thaddeus6th said:


> With my finger hot on the pulse of current events, I censure the daftness of Marcus Aurelius and Henry II: Thaddeus the Sixth: Marcus Aurelius and Henry II: a comparison of incompetence



A grand analysis!


----------



## thaddeus6th

Thanks


----------



## The Big Peat

Five More Books - this time more FT/UF. The Night Circus, Neverwhere, The Black Alchemist, Bedlam's Bards, and Waters And the Wild


----------



## Jo Zebedee

The Big Peat said:


> Five More Books - this time more FT/UF. The Night Circus, Neverwhere, The Black Alchemist, Bedlam's Bards, and Waters And the Wild


How fab! Ty so much. Awesome company!


----------



## The Big Peat

Jo Zebedee said:


> How fab! Ty so much. Awesome company!



The author, while often seen as a solitary animal, is at its most efficient hunting in a pack...

Sorry. Read a lot of Attenborough press this week.


----------



## Jo Zebedee

The Big Peat said:


> The author, while often seen as a solitary animal, is at its most efficient hunting in a pack...
> 
> Sorry. Read a lot of Attenborough press this week.


The author has retweeted it with a tag


----------



## Stephen Palmer

'On Imagination' - part 1.
Part 2 tomorrow, 3 on Sunday.


----------



## Biskit

I blog about cats and chickens, but I've been ill, so I wrote about writing instead - Am I There Yet?  OK, there's mention of geese and chickens as well, but it's really about fixing a scene that wasn't working.


----------



## Cli-Fi

Oh Bunk...: The Chicago Franchise’s Extended Universe No Longer Makes Any Sense – JohnJFalco.com


----------



## Stephen Palmer

"On Imagination" - part 2.


----------



## Stephen Palmer

'On Imagination' - part 3.


----------



## Mouse

I don't really blog because:
A. I can't be arsed
B. I have nothing to say
C. I feel like nobody reads it

But I've just written on my blog for the first time in over a year cos, well, I felt like it.

Em's Blog: Some of my Characters are Dicks


----------



## Cli-Fi

Spoiler



Magic Space Spores-


The key to everything, life, and happiness in Star Trek Discovery: How Star Trek Discovery Could Be Connected to the Larger Trek Universe – JohnJFalco.com


----------



## thaddeus6th

A ramble about things TV/film often get wrong. The bow one stands out as particularly dumb:
Thaddeus the Sixth: Common historical mistakes in TV and film

Also, I mentioned a wonderful new service being provided to attractive and wise authors: Thaddeus the Sixth: Proofreading and formatting services


----------



## Toby Frost

An outburst of cynicism.

Words to That Effect: Something to Ignore


----------



## Gonk the Insane

Mouse said:


> Em's Blog: Some of my Characters are Dicks





> A blog of waffles.


Um, so I didn't find the recipes


> Still, to get an emotional response from a reader, whether that emotion is love or hate, is pretty good anyway so I'll take it.


Well, to me that just reads like you're frickin' awesome at characters - if people are talking about them then they're interesting enough that people care. so that sounds like the definition of nailing it. I'm well jealous
Seriously, though, where are the waffle recipes?



thaddeus6th said:


> Also, I mentioned a wonderful new service being provided to attractive and wise authors: Thaddeus the Sixth: Proofreading and formatting services


Congrats! That's great news. What about those of us that are neither attractive nor wise?



The Big Peat said:


> The author, while often seen as a solitary animal, is at its most efficient hunting in a pack...



And now I have images of a pack of feral authors pouncing on an unsuspecting reader in the street while Attenborough narrates


----------



## thaddeus6th

Gonk, the ugly and idiotic can also benefit. The idiotic and obnoxiously wealthy are especially welcome


----------



## Stephen Palmer

Toby Frost said:


> An outburst of cynicism.
> 
> Words to That Effect: Something to Ignore



Agreed.
Commerce over art.


----------



## Mouse

Gonk the Insane said:


> Seriously, though, where are the waffle recipes?



I have yet to attempt to make my own waffles and Tesco have just brought out gluten free waffles so looks like I won't have to, either.


----------



## Juliana

Mouse said:


> Em's Blog: Some of my Characters are Dicks



Ah, but they're so _good_ at being dicks.  You write great characters, and I happen to like that they're not all that likable.



thaddeus6th said:


> A ramble about things TV/film often get wrong. The bow one stands out as particularly dumb:
> Thaddeus the Sixth: Common historical mistakes in TV and film
> 
> Also, I mentioned a wonderful new service being provided to attractive and wise authors: Thaddeus the Sixth: Proofreading and formatting services



I love the inaccuracies post, Thad! And good luck with the new venture. 

Oh, and a little something from me: the cover art for my upcoming release, Night Blade. 

Night Blade: cover and sneak peek


----------



## Brian G Turner

Juliana said:


> Oh, and a little something from me: the cover art for my upcoming release, Night Blade.
> 
> Night Blade: cover and sneak peek



Nice cover.


----------



## Mouse

Juliana said:


> Ah, but they're so _good_ at being dicks.  You write great characters, and I happen to like that they're not all that likable.



Cheers, dude. 

Cover looks awesome, by the way. Very snazzy.


----------



## thaddeus6th

Thanks, Juliana.

I don't want to get you too excited, but a nearish future blog will be about medieval taxes.


----------



## Abernovo

thaddeus6th said:


> a nearish future blog will be about medieval taxes.


Intriguing. For a geeky former ag and econ student with interests in history, that would be an interesting blog to read.
The history of tithes, and 'indirect' taxation by way of feu duties and obligations (and the differences between how those obligations could be met in rural areas compared to urban tax and tariff systems) is fascinating (for some of us ).


----------



## thaddeus6th

Brought it forward a week, as I knew you were all gagging for a concise explanation of scutage 

Thaddeus the Sixth: Medieval Taxation


----------



## Vladd67

thaddeus6th said:


> A ramble about things TV/film often get wrong. The bow one stands out as particularly dumb:
> Thaddeus the Sixth: Common historical mistakes in TV and film
> 
> Also, I mentioned a wonderful new service being provided to attractive and wise authors: Thaddeus the Sixth: Proofreading and formatting services


Trouble is with the lighting thing, when tv tries to be accurate it just upsets a large portion of the audience, just look at Wolf Hall.


----------



## Juliana

thaddeus6th said:


> Brought it forward a week, as I knew you were all gagging for a concise explanation of scutage



Good post!


----------



## thaddeus6th

Vladd, aye, I remember that now you mention it.

Sometimes, though, things can be gratuitously unrealistic. I blame a combination of Lindybeige and CinemaSins for me now seeing these things (for a 'modern' example, the recent War of the Worlds remake has a scene in which a room, at night, has about 6-8 sodding lamps on).

Thanks, Juliana


----------



## The Big Peat

Ah, scutage. The reason I go into a hissy fit the moment someone mentions the feudal system 90% of the time...


----------



## Steve S

Just added a new post: How visual art inspires my writing


----------



## Stephen Palmer

Recent 'Just finished reading'.


----------



## Gonk the Insane

Another release day post as the final volume of the trilogy comes out today: Angel's Knight 

Paperbacks should be appearing on Amazon any day now, but kindle versions are out now.

And, for anyone who's missed them, all three books in the trilogy will be available for free on kindle for one day only (tomorrow, 17th October): Angelwar Trilogy

And this book, _Angel's Knight_, will be free on kindle for a further couple of days after that.


----------



## Juliana

Gonk the Insane said:


> Another release day post as the final volume of the trilogy comes out today: Angel's Knight



Congrats Gonk!! 

This week I'm doing a series of *Night Blade* character intros on my blog. Today: meet Raze.
Character Intro: Meet Raze


----------



## J-Sun

The power of round numbers. It's just another post of links to things I thought were interesting but it's my 100th post on my 300th day of blogging so it seemed cool to me. Also have some tunes from 300/100 years/months ago embedded at the end.


----------



## DelActivisto

Published my short story satirizing various fantasy tropes on my blog a few days ago:

Das Adventure


----------



## Cli-Fi

Got to blog again today after getting back from vacation: Halt and Catch Fire Claims Nerds Have Lives In Series Ending – JohnJFalco.com


----------



## Radrook

Wrote about how difficult it has turned out to create a conscious machine.


----------



## Stephen Palmer

Dedicated to Harvey Weinstein and all his kind.


----------



## Stephen Palmer

Radrook said:


> Wrote about how difficult it has turned out to create a conscious machine.



This is a subject that interests me, so how about a link?


----------



## Jo Zebedee

When creativity runs dry: 

Mojo matters


----------



## thaddeus6th

A review of all the things Tacitus wrote (that we still have): Thaddeus the Sixth: Review: Complete Works of Tacitus


----------



## Cli-Fi

I want more new Star Trek Shows on CBS All Access, now! : Star Trek Discovery Gets Second Season on CBS All Access – JohnJFalco.com


----------



## Juliana

More *Night Blade* characters... (bringing the total up to 4). I really enjoyed commissioning character art; being able to choose something lighthearted and fun without all the pressure that cover art brings. I did this for book 1, too - it was something I really wanted to treat myself to (I follow a gazillion fanart blogs on Tumblr, I love that sort of stuff!), and it's been handy for postcard giveaways and stuff like that.

Character Intro: Meet Ben
Character Intro: Meet Lix
Character Intro: Meet Finn


----------



## Cli-Fi

Sadly one of Harvey Weinstein's unlikely victims: Is Amazon Studios in Danger of Shutting Down? – JohnJFalco.com. Be careful who you get into bed with!


----------



## Cli-Fi

What's shocking is that Hollywood says Apple is being too picky and conservative: Apple is Seeking Family Friendly Content, Exclusively – JohnJFalco.com



https://l.facebook.com/l.php?u=http...rn0qCrjJCOsHncvRXF0if1IN9g4Tw9vH-QjvJ_-vbQGCA



https://l.facebook.com/l.php?u=http...rn0qCrjJCOsHncvRXF0if1IN9g4Tw9vH-QjvJ_-vbQGCA


----------



## Cathbad

Cli-Fi said:


> What's shocking is that Hollywood says Apple is being too picky and conservative: Apple is Seeking Family Friendly Content, Exclusively – JohnJFalco.com



I'm not sure what their thinking is.  Everything I've seen and heard says to me that this is a plan for Failure!

Families don't watch TV/movies together anymore.  Most teens are looking for content above "family friendly", and most parents will let them watch it. 

Ideologically, this might be great.  As a plan for financial success... probably not so much.


----------



## Cli-Fi

Cathbad said:


> I'm not sure what their thinking is.  Everything I've seen and heard says to me that this is a plan for Failure!
> 
> Families don't watch TV/movies together anymore.  Most teens are looking for content above "family friendly", and most parents will let them watch it.
> 
> Ideologically, this might be great.  As a plan for financial success... probably not so much.



Just a month ago they announced what they were planning to spend on original content and they were looking at everything. They were thinking Game of Thrones big! But creators have come back with a different story. 
Tim Cook is acting like he wants to be Earth's dad. I guess I could pitch him the pilot episode to the TV show Earth's dad!


----------



## Toby Frost

Thoughts on creating tension

Words to That Effect: Tension


----------



## Cli-Fi

A TV show about hacking hacked Amazon devices in real time last night, and it was perfectly legal and very cool: Mr. Robot is Redefining Product Placement with Amazon Echo – JohnJFalco.com


----------



## Cli-Fi

Chicago Fire wants to remind us, robots are nothing to worry about: Chicago Fire Pokes Fun at Robots – JohnJFalco.com


----------



## millymollymo

For the last year I've been working away at something biggish without a safety net. And yes when the "No" came, it came out  of nowhere for more than just me. Rejections happen to us all, but the difference is how you deal with it.
Demons


----------



## Biskit

It's idiots this time... no wait, I mean chickens... or both. Chickens In Distress


----------



## Jo Zebedee

On self belief


----------



## Juliana

Biskit said:


> Chickens In Distress



I love your chicken dialogue...


----------



## Biskit

Juliana said:


> I love your chicken dialogue...


In the original, unabridged form there were a lot more rude words in my side of the conversation.


----------



## Cli-Fi

Production on Season 6 has been postponed indefinitely House of Cards Is Probably Not Coming Back – JohnJFalco.com


----------



## Cli-Fi

Prepare to enter the Twilight Zone, again! CBS All Access Gets Third Franchise – JohnJFalco.com


----------



## Cathbad

Cli-Fi said:


> Prepare to enter the Twilight Zone, again! CBS All Access Gets Third Franchise – JohnJFalco.com



WOOHOO!!


----------



## thaddeus6th

Late, again, but I reviewed my first history of Ancient Egypt, which I rather liked:
Thaddeus the Sixth: Review: Ancient Egypt on Five Deben a Day, by Donald P. Ryan


----------



## Gary Compton

Looking forward to next year as my author career develops. As a publisher one thing I did notice is the more books you write (assuming they're good) the better they all will do!

2018 - The year of the Gary... - Gary Compton


----------



## Juliana

I wrote a guest blog about finding the underlying themes in your story.

What’s Your Real Story? from Juliana Spink Mills Author of NIGHT BLADE


----------



## Mouse

Oh god, we need underlying themes?


----------



## Juliana

Mouse said:


> Oh god, we need underlying themes?



Blog post is more about themes you might have woven in to your story without realizing it... (And your underlying theme is obviously 'space romp'.  )


----------



## Jo Zebedee

Why libraries rock and pirating doesn't 

For the love of a good library


----------



## thaddeus6th

Ah, pirating. It's like idiots who think powdered tiger is an aphrodisiac and are busy driving them to extinction, and will then complain they can't get their aphrodisiac any more...

Anyway, I reviewed a book. Thaddeus the Sixth: Review: Angel’s Truth, by AJ Grimmelhaus


----------



## EJDeBrun

Today's blog was about one of my favorite childhood memories that I thought was funny. (at least to me)

Travel Tales: Taiwan Version #1 – Lightbulb.


----------



## Juliana

EJDeBrun said:


> Today's blog was about one of my favorite childhood memories



I love the description of them playing on with their feet in water!


----------



## EJDeBrun

Juliana said:


> I love the description of them playing on with their feet in water!



I know! I thought it was pretty "shocking" myself.


----------



## Toby Frost

In which I interview one of the most important authors of the 21st Century.

Words to That Effect: An Interview With... Myself?


----------



## Cli-Fi

Can two spinoffs exist in the same city without bumping into each other? Suits Needs The Good Fight Now More Than Ever! – JohnJFalco.com



http://johnjfalco.com/suits-needs-the-good-fight-now-more-than-ever/


----------



## Jo Zebedee

On rights reversion and shiny new covers. And a big thanks to Gary, Teresa and Sam at Tickety boo for the support. 

Abendau - relaunch!


----------



## Gary Compton

Following on from Jo's blog.

Onwards and sideways... - Gary Compton


----------



## Cli-Fi

in 2017 a talking raccoon, and Thor are more popular than Superman: Thor Smashes Justice League at Box Office – JohnJFalco.com


----------



## thaddeus6th

Good luck, Jo. I'll be doing something similar with the first Sir Edric book (I might leave that until Plague is ready to be published).

As far as bloggery goes, some drawings by me. I quite like how the lion crest turned out, and have a hopefully cunning plan for the next one: Thaddeus the Sixth: Some Art


----------



## Juliana

Jo Zebedee said:


> On rights reversion and shiny new covers. And a big thanks to Gary, Teresa and Sam at Tickety boo for the support.





Gary Compton said:


> Following on from Jo's blog.



Good luck to both of you in your new writing/publishing paths! Life is a slippery, fluid thing, and it ofter leads in unexpected directions. I'm so glad you two managed to find one that worked for you both.


----------



## Juliana

A few mini reviews for some of my recent reads.

Have Book, Will Read #16


----------



## The Big Peat

Yay! I've missed your reviews.

NaNoWriMo inspired blog here


----------



## Jo Zebedee

On getting creativity running. Including exciting instalments such as

Shopping in Lidl! 
Going to the library! 
Singing in my car! 
Eating hot cross buns! 

See how rock and roll I am.  

On trying to force things


----------



## Juliana

Jo Zebedee said:


> See how rock and roll I am.



That's us; a bunch of radical rock and roll writers.


----------



## Biskit

I'm back to sheep again, unscrewing a ram from a fence after he took a A Jump To The Left.


----------



## Jo Zebedee

On the noble art of sitting down on your butt and doing some writing:

On motivation


----------



## Juliana

Jo Zebedee said:


> On the noble art of sitting down on your butt and doing some writing:



Ha! Was needing this nudge. Writing's been very slow lately.......... (partly because I know I have to make some big changes in my wip before I can move forward, and have been procrastinating)

On my blog, and interview with @Kerrybuchanan on writing about horses - was originally in my newsletter, and now I'm reposting to my blog.

Horse Power: a writer’s guide


----------



## Mouse

The Ginger bit always gets me in BB, too. ^


----------



## thaddeus6th

Compared certain things of today with divisions in the past, which were a bit worse:
Thaddeus the Sixth: Divisions in history

Now I come to think of it, I could've mentioned the religious to-ing and fro-ing of the Tudors. Humbug.


----------



## Cli-Fi

I don't think Stranger Things should be an extended universe: Stranger Things’ Missed Shared Universe Opportunities – JohnJFalco.com


----------



## J-Sun

Been busy. In the last couple of days, I've added reviews of _Compelling Science Fiction_ and _Flash Fiction Online_. Today, I also added a note on future plans for the blog and a list of professional magazines which also serves to describe what the blog covers and will cover.


----------



## Cli-Fi

Sometimes it's not good to mix universes. This is one of those times: Could Olaf’s Frozen Adventure End Disney Shorts? – JohnJFalco.com


----------



## The Big Peat

An interview with MD Presley


----------



## Juliana

I wrote a guest post for Latinxs in Kid Lit, on being both British and Brazilian, and why that led to a love of SF/F.
Down the Rabbit Hole: a Brazilian-Brit in the USA

I was also interviewed by YA author Kim Briggs - bonus sword video (no, I'm not in it!).
INTERVIEW with Juliana Spink Mills, Author of The Blade Hunt Chronicles


----------



## Jo Zebedee

Juliana said:


> I wrote a guest post for Latinxs in Kid Lit, on being both British and Brazilian, and why that led to a love of SF/F.
> Down the Rabbit Hole: a Brazilian-Brit in the USA
> 
> I was also interviewed by YA author Kim Briggs - bonus sword video (no, I'm not in it!).
> INTERVIEW with Juliana Spink Mills, Author of The Blade Hunt Chronicles


Nice! 

I talked about fabulous beta readers
On beta readers


----------



## thaddeus6th

I reviewed The Alexiad: Thaddeus the Sixth: Review: The Alexiad, by Anna Komnene


----------



## Cli-Fi

Altered Carbon looks amazing: Netflix is Chasing Classic Science Fiction Novels – JohnJFalco.com


----------



## Toby Frost

Thoughts on books that seem unjustifiably successful:

Words to That Effect: Successful Books That You Think Are Rubbish


----------



## The Big Peat

Toby Frost said:


> Thoughts on books that seem unjustifiably successful:
> 
> Words to That Effect: Successful Books That You Think Are Rubbish



I like books that I think are rubbish as an aspiring author. If they can do it, clearly anyone can.

Its when I view them as a fan, and other fans are holding them up as the pinnacle, that I feel particularly bemused.


----------



## Juliana

Toby Frost said:


> Thoughts on books that seem unjustifiably successful:



Some really good points, Toby!


----------



## Steve S

Added a blog post: The challenges of writing a first draft


----------



## J-Sun

Instead of a recommended reading list, I posted a "virtual anthology."

Web's Best Science Fiction #1 (2017 Stories)


----------



## crystal haven

A great guest post from Juliana: With All Your Heart – by Juliana Spink Mills – Suzanne Jackson


----------



## J-Sun

Posted the fantasy version of the SF "virtual anthology" I posted yesterday.

Web's Best Fantasy #1 (2017 Stories)

I don't know what the _nature_ of the response is to the SF post, but the _volume_ is certainly larger than I usually get. Wordpress even notified me of a traffic spike, which I didn't even know it did.


----------



## Jo Zebedee

What's in a book's dedication - and how I got dragged around Yeats' land as a teen holidayer


----------



## Cli-Fi

I've been sick so no blogging until today. Thoughts on Disney's latest purchase  Fox Surrenders to Disney and Everyone is Happy with it – JohnJFalco.com


----------



## Juliana

Cli-Fi said:


> Thoughts on Disney's latest purchase



From my family's POV this is a good thing - but then we're biased; my husband works for ESPN...


----------



## thaddeus6th

A round-up of the best books I've read this year (mostly history, with a couple of fantasy books at the end): Thaddeus the Sixth: Books of the Year


----------



## Teresa Edgerton

About creating the blue ornaments for our snow-and-ice tree this year:  

On Decorating Christmas Ornaments 2017


----------



## Juliana

An interview on writing Middle Grade fiction...

Adventures In Middle Grade Fiction


----------



## Cli-Fi

Forgot to post this yesterday: Supernatural does the multiverse right: How Many Universes are in Supernatural? – JohnJFalco.com


----------



## The Big Peat

Thoughts on The Last Jedi and Storytelling


----------



## Jo Zebedee

I wrote this for the Chrons Christmas cards and thought I'd share. 

An Inish Carraig Christmas


----------



## Biskit

It's back to cats again and a round of festive feline violence. The Habit – Here, and Back Again. Some cats were injured in producing this blog and the vet bill stings a bit.


----------



## The Big Peat

Biskit said:


> It's back to cats again and a round of festive feline violence. The Habit – Here, and Back Again. Some cats were injured in producing this blog and the vet bill stings a bit.



We recently added one and its causing the original to stress vomit like mad  Gods only knows what we'd do with feral cats in that mix...


Anyway, I have a blog of my own, and this one is another interview with T. Eric Bakutis


----------



## Biskit

The Big Peat said:


> We recently added one and its causing the original to stress vomit like mad  Gods only knows what we'd do with feral cats in that mix...



Our added themselves.  Ferals move into the barn, then they either move on or move into the house.  Out of four cats, we only picked one, the others picked us.


----------



## Biskit

Not a recent thing, but something I wrote last year, sitting in the sun, and just came across it again today - Small Memories. Considering the topic, it's embarrassing to have forgotten about it.


----------



## J-Sun

Jonathan Strahan posted the table of contents of his forthcoming _The Best Science Fiction & Fantasy Volume 12_ and I posted the first version of my collated list. Gardner Dozois has now posted his ToC for _The Year’s Best Science Fiction: Thirty-Fifth Annual Collection_, so I updated it. Horton and Clarke should announce eventually and I'll do similar updates.

Collated Contents of the Big Year's Bests (2017 Stories, with Links!)


----------



## Toby Frost

Writing about teams.

Words to That Effect: Teams and Teamwork


----------



## Juliana

Best moments of 2017 and writer resolutions for 2018 from @Jo Zebedee @Suzanne Jackson @Mouse @Brian G Turner @thaddeus6th @Nick B and @ralphkern 

Writer Resolutions


----------



## thaddeus6th

Well, yesterday, but here's episode 1: the Phantom Job Performance Review: Thaddeus the Sixth: Tales of Knights and Nitwits – Episode 1


----------



## J-Sun

Double-shot today, plus one yesterday (which was edited today). The holidays and the end of the month and the end of the year is such a relaxing time.  The first and last deal with short fiction. The middle one has all kinds of interesting (at least to me) links on science fiction, science, sports, music, and more.

Weekly Webzine Wrap-Up (2017-12-29)
Links (2017-12-30)
Summation of Online Fiction: December 2017


----------



## thaddeus6th

A review of a Caesar biography I rather liked:
Thaddeus the Sixth: Review: Caesar, by Theodore Ayrault Dodge


----------



## crystal haven

A blog post about the writing in my attic.

Moving on: or what to do with old writing – Suzanne Jackson


----------



## J-Sun

Today was just a (fittingly) tiny review of _Flash Fiction Online_ but yesterday was the not-so-tiny annual summation.

Annual Summation: 2017



> This summation has three parts. The first is a list and slideshow of the magazines _Featured Futures_ covered in 2017, with statistics and lists of the stories read and recommended from them. The second is a list of this blog’s popular posts and most-visited stories, with a pitch for some “underclicked” stories. The third is a note about some non-webzine readings I did for _Tangent_.


----------



## Cli-Fi

In Praise of Travelers Season 2: Travelers Does Time Travel Right – JohnJFalco.com


----------



## Jo Zebedee

40 years of Blake's 7 made me think: 
On Influences - 40 years of Blake's 7!


----------



## thaddeus6th

In episode 2 of Knights and Nitwits, our manly protagonist meets his heroine with the suave style you'd expect:
Thaddeus the Sixth: Tales of Knights and Nitwits - Episode 2


----------



## Stephen Palmer

Is narcissism a mental illness?


----------



## thaddeus6th

I reviewed Kill Them All, by Sean McGlynn. It's a history of the Albigensian Crusade, and really rather good: Thaddeus the Sixth: Review: Kill Them All, by Sean McGlynn


----------



## Cli-Fi

Fan Theory Major Spoilers Ahead: Star Trek Discovery: Welcome to the Real Universe! – JohnJFalco.com


----------



## Juliana

A short and introspective piece about holidays, and recharging.
Brand New Year


----------



## thaddeus6th

The third episode of the comic is now up, with Freya beginning to wonder if her choice of travelling companion was a mistake: Thaddeus the Sixth: Tales of Knights and Nitwits: Episode 3


----------



## Jo Zebedee

thaddeus6th said:


> The third episode of the comic is now up, with Freya beginning to wonder if her choice of travelling companion was a mistake: Thaddeus the Sixth: Tales of Knights and Nitwits: Episode 3


Aargh! I still have the next part to look over. Soon! Life is crazy. 

Anyhow, I blogged about publishing and where my income came from and what it means for the future. I doubt it will cheer anyone up#

The morass that is publishing


----------



## thaddeus6th

Jo, the cold fish of reality slaps us all in the face.

Well, except for those bestselling types...

I agree with a lot that you wrote. One thing (and this is sort of on-topic) I've been thinking of doing is trying to set up a review site or blog. The market's saturated and it's very hard to make a living. Anyway, once I've finished with current large works (Crown of Blood and Sir Edric and the Plague) I'll see about doing that.


----------



## Cli-Fi

This could be the beginning of a beautiful friendship: Starz Officially Expands ‘The Assassin Universe’ with John Wick TV Series – JohnJFalco.com


----------



## Stephen Palmer

Vegetarian Week on my blog next week, Monday - Friday.


----------



## Gonk the Insane

Jo Zebedee said:


> Anyhow, I blogged about publishing and where my income came from and what it means for the future. I doubt it will cheer anyone up#



Well...


> There is no right way to do things anymore. There is no perfect career trajectory.


I think that's true in general terms (there's no correct path for everyone - or even most people)
but I think the good news is:


> So, the first thing I thought I'd look at is where the market currently is for me.


I think that's all any of us can do - find the best approach for ourselves, whether it's making oodles of money or enjoying what you're doing

Even better:


> But I do know I'm going to enjoy the hell out of it. Because I came into writing because I love doing it. I came into it to tell my stories.


You've won!!!! Anything else is a bonus, right?

I'm not entirely sure I'd agree with this bit though, Jo:


> But I genuinely feel that these next few years will shape the future for writers, and their income, and not, I fear, for the better.


I think it's certainly true for _most _writers, but my experience here is that we are (mostly) not _most _writers. 
There is, of course, a global tightening of belts as taxes rise etc, and writers and others artistes will feel the pinch (because many people view such things as non-essential to survival unlike, say, food) but will this be proportionately different to any other sector/industry? I'd guess not. However: many more people write/publish now than 10 or even 5 years ago, and for many more reasons (fame, career, just for youself, writing up someone else's account, etc.) so there may be considerable diversity among writers and their income (some will do much worse than average, some will do much better).

I think the key question was, as you pointed out:


> So, is there anything to be done?


1. For the writing community/industry as a whole: probably not.
2. For a lot of people here on Chrons though: yes

We are luck that we have a global community (thanks @Brian G Turner !) and that nearly all of us are interested in Fantasy/Science Fiction (we therefore have common ground)

SFF is so big that all of us are particularly good at one or more specific 'bits': whether reading, picking up tpyos, spotting tropes, influences, stucturing a story, etc
SFF is geeky/nerdy, and so a lot of us get quite immersed in it. Quite a few of us get into reviewing, writing, editing, or publishing
After hanging out here for a while we get to know each other, and some people get really, really good and/or successful - whether it's becoming a best-seller, or - like @ratsy or @Gary Compton et al at TBP - starting a successful, vibrant publishing venture
Working together, people can accomplish more than alone, and we have lots of lovely people who excel in lots of different areas, and it doesn't matter whether people read posts but rarely comment (I spent a long time doing this, and know others have too), share their insights regularly, challenge views in a positive way, etc: every contribution is valuable. So, I'd say:
I think Chrons already offers the opportunity for members to be _more _successful (according to whatever standard they value, e.g. happy, published)
than they might otherwise be if they didn't participate. Is there anyone who can say they've never learned a thing here? I know I can't.
Certainly it looks to me like the sucess of many Chrons authors with TBP and @ratsy's Woodbridge Press, and the way authors support each other (twitter, reviews, guest blogs) is just one example of how success is _relatively _different to what might otherwise be expected.*

Personally, I view this place as far, far more useful (and fun) than any other forum, or things like Facebook, Twitter, etc. and I think the truly remarkable thing is that it isn't a multi-million international company with tax havens, but the work of one chap in his spare time along with a few volunteer moderators (Mods) who put up with us in exchange for mostly digital cake and a lot of grumbling. sometimes it's not even digital cake.
I intend to buy the next mod I see a drink. Then grumble a bit Then talk SFF

*And I only use writers as an example, not as any judgement on the usefulness of any/all interactions with the forum


----------



## Stephen Palmer

Vegetarian Week, Day 1 
Vegetarian Week, Day 2


----------



## Cli-Fi

Yes this is real. The TV show is getting made so here's my pitch to networks: Imagining the Fire and Fury TV Show – JohnJFalco.com


----------



## Juliana

My con schedule... Boskone 55 in February. 

I'm on some fun panels. Looking forward to it!

https://jspinkmills.com/2018/01/18/boskone-55-schedule/


----------



## Mouse

Stephen Palmer said:


> Vegetarian Week, Day 1
> Vegetarian Week, Day 2



Didn't know you were veggie! I've been veggie for about a year now. Had my annual coeliac review at the hospital last week and I'm now not anaemic for the first time in three years so so much for the 'you have to eat meat for iron' nonsense that people spout.


----------



## HoopyFrood

I was vegetarian for five years. Keep thinking I should do it again. I have a lot of veggie days as it is and tend to prefer cooking for quorn stuff anyways.


----------



## thaddeus6th

I reviewed Ian Mortimer's biography of Henry IV: Thaddeus the Sixth: Review: The Fears of Henry IV, by Ian Mortimer

Rather good book. Right now I'm reading the unexpectedly topical (started it 1-2 weeks ago) The Norman Conquest, by Marc Morris.


----------



## Stephen Palmer

Vegetarian Week, Day 3 
Vegetarian Week, Day 4
Vegetarian Week, Day 5


----------



## Mouse

Stephen Palmer said:


> Vegetarian Week, Day 4



You don't miss out on B12 if you're vegetarian - that's veganism. B12 is in eggs, cheese etc.


----------



## The Big Peat

An interview with Juliana


----------



## Juliana

The Big Peat said:


> An interview with Juliana



Peat's an awesome interviewer...


----------



## HareBrain

Juliana said:


> Peat's an awesome interviewer



I found the light he kept shining in my eyes a bit much. The thumbscrews were cool though.

@The Big Peat , there seems to be a link missing early on.


----------



## Cli-Fi

Spoilers about the latest X-Files episode: Does The X-Files Suggest Mulder is Living in a Virtual Reality Simulation? – JohnJFalco.com


----------



## Toby Frost

Plotting, using islands:

Words to That Effect: Plot Islands


----------



## The Big Peat

HareBrain said:


> I found the light he kept shining in my eyes a bit much. The thumbscrews were cool though.
> 
> @The Big Peat , there seems to be a link missing early on.



Ah! So there is. Fixed. Ms Briggs gets her due now.

And I can always keep the sack over your head for the duration next time if you prefer.


----------



## Jo Zebedee

On alchemy


----------



## Juliana

Nice, Jo! Yesterday I was having a good look at some of my old projects - either ones that are finished but need a full rewrite, or the ones I started and never finished - and listing the ones I want to get back to at some point. A couple of them were fine ideas, but as you say, no alchemy. 

Anyway, here's a closer look at some of my male characters: Writing Boys, Part 2


----------



## thaddeus6th

Tales of Knights and Nitwits returns with episode 4, in which the readers discover the identity of the evil knight, and I discover drawing horse nostrils is more difficult than it sounds: Thaddeus the Sixth: Tales of Knights and Nitwits: Episode 4

Jo, for what it's worth (and I know I said this before) but the first book of the trilogy is probably my favourite. Don't you listen to all those Other People. Listen to Thaddeus. [Well, not on marketing, obviously. Then you'd be better off listening to a baked potato].


----------



## Jo Zebedee

thaddeus6th said:


> Tales of Knights and Nitwits returns with episode 4, in which the readers discover the identity of the evil knight, and I discover drawing horse nostrils is more difficult than it sounds: Thaddeus the Sixth: Tales of Knights and Nitwits: Episode 4
> 
> Jo, for what it's worth (and I know I said this before) but the first book of the trilogy is probably my favourite. Don't you listen to all those Other People. Listen to Thaddeus. [Well, not on marketing, obviously. Then you'd be better off listening to a baked potato].


How lovely are you  ty


----------



## Juliana

thaddeus6th said:


> Jo, for what it's worth (and I know I said this before) but the first book of the trilogy is probably my favourite. Don't you listen to all those Other People. Listen to Thaddeus. [Well, not on marketing, obviously. Then you'd be better off listening to a baked potato].



I have a soft spot for the first as well, but I don't know if I'm biased because I'd read earlier versions... But I do love the growing up portion of stories!


----------



## Biskit

Sheep, hay and mud... Let It Slide


----------



## Cli-Fi

From the very early beginnings of this franchise. Hazmat always seemed to be lurking in the shadows: Could Chicago Hazmat be The Fifth Chicago TV Show?


----------



## thaddeus6th

I reviewed The Norman Conquest, by Marc Morris: Thaddeus the Sixth: Review: The Norman Conquest, by Marc Morris

Liked it a lot, and still just £3 on UK Amazon for the paperback.


----------



## crystal haven

I put up a blog post yesterday - just imagine it's today, okay?  

I'm still getting used to this blogging business, and slowly finding my way with it. I hope you enjoy this little blog post. Discovering characters – Suzanne Jackson


----------



## Cli-Fi

The X-files went there again. The One Where The X-Files Turns My Website into an X-File


----------



## millymollymo

Mind those high-and-mighty delusions of grandeur, the "scifi doesn't belong", and the "I haven't got time" 


Reasons to go to a Writing Group | MillyMollyMo


----------



## Juliana

millymollymo said:


> Reasons to go to a Writing Group | MillyMollyMo



Great post!


----------



## J-Sun

This wasn't today, but is the latest significant post; just hadn't linked to it here yet. This is what I saw as the cream of the webzine/ezine/printzine crop (added a half-dozen magazines to the review roster):

Summation of Online Fiction: January 2018


----------



## thaddeus6th

The fifth episode of Tales of Knights and Nitwits, in which the evil Lord Grimshag meets his favourite journalist: Thaddeus the Sixth: Tales of Knights and Nitwits: Episode 5


----------



## Biskit

Chickens again, because our first batch of chicks for the year has just hatched.  Cheep and Cheerful.


----------



## Cli-Fi

How easy would it be for Counterpart to crossover with Fringe? Well easier than you might expect: Counterpart is Begging for a Fringe Crossover


https://l.facebook.com/l.php?u=http...aOkrA-MYpv9CkkUKBs9CEREokVmSH0vDLESdWacZIUsVy


----------



## Jo Zebedee

On writing what you like

Essentially, this is all @millymollymo 's doing.


----------



## Cli-Fi

Hollywood would think the plot to this Nunes Letter would be too stupid for audiences, plus a movie about another document would have a hard time going up against The Post: 

The Nunes Memo Movie Would Be Laughed Out of Hollywood


----------



## Stephen Palmer

Jo Zebedee said:


> On writing what you like
> 
> Essentially, this is all @millymollymo 's doing.



be your own brand.


----------



## Stephen Palmer

Recent book reviews.


----------



## Cli-Fi

Well that was a surprise: Netflix Steals This is Us' Thunder With Cloverfield Franchise Prequel


----------



## thaddeus6th

Rather nicely, I got a Bohemian silver denar in the post: Thaddeus the Sixth: A Denar Delivered


----------



## Jo Zebedee

Not on my main blog, but a bloggy update on the website about what I'm up to. As ever, a lot... 

Newsletter – Don’t buy my SF books. Yet.


----------



## millymollymo

Jo Zebedee said:


> On writing what you like
> 
> Essentially, this is all @millymollymo 's doing.



Fame...at last


----------



## millymollymo

Stephen Palmer said:


> Recent book reviews.



Interesting reading material. I wonder what your next novel will be inspired by/about.


----------



## Cli-Fi

Stephen Palmer said:


> be your own brand.





Jo Zebedee said:


> On writing what you like
> 
> Essentially, this is all @millymollymo 's doing.



I like to think that I am and I do.


----------



## Juliana

Reading updates, including a mini review of Man O'War by @Dan Jones.

Have Book, Will Read #17


----------



## thaddeus6th

Cheesebeer!: Thaddeus the Sixth: Tales of Knights and Nitwits: Episode 6


----------



## The Big Peat

The top 10 writing articles I read last year -http://peatlong.blogspot.co.uk/2018/02/my-top-10-writing-articles-from-last.html


----------



## thaddeus6th

Some historical rambling about projectile weapons:
Thaddeus the Sixth: Projectile weapons in history


----------



## Jo Zebedee

a research trip. How's this for the setting of a dystopian scene? 

Finding the place


----------



## Stephen Palmer

millymollymo said:


> Interesting reading material. I wonder what your next novel will be inspired by/about.


It depends which one is published first, or, indeed, at all. Either WW1 shell shock, Big Data, or an alternate Shrewsbury.
"Variety is the spice of life."


----------



## Stephen Palmer

Council Tax rise? Yes please!


----------



## Cli-Fi

The latest X-Files episode has me thinking: Should There Be A Skinner X-Files Spin-off?

Discovery post to come later tonight.


----------



## Cli-Fi

Did not get to this last night. Getting there now. If you haven't seen Star Trek Discovery I highly recommend it:

*spoilers*
Star Trek Discovery Can Finally Live Long and Prosper


----------



## Jo Zebedee

On being confident as a writer. How do you get to that point? When do you know you are. 

On Confidence


----------



## thaddeus6th

Blogged about my early thoughts on Kingdom Come Deliverance's realism: Thaddeus the Sixth: Kingdom Come Deliverance: early thoughts on realism versus micromanagement [PS4]

Mostly, it works well (sometimes very well) and is immersive. However, they really need to add an exit save.


----------



## elvet

It has been about a year since I wrote something for my blog. Finally got an article off today and updated a few others in preparation for a website overhaul.
Cat scratching behavior - Colborne Street Pet Hospital


----------



## Vladd67

thaddeus6th said:


> Blogged about my early thoughts on Kingdom Come Deliverance's realism: Thaddeus the Sixth: Kingdom Come Deliverance: early thoughts on realism versus micromanagement [PS4]
> 
> Mostly, it works well (sometimes very well) and is immersive. However, they really need to add an exit save.


About the 23GB patch, the trouble is most modern games won’t fit on a single PS4 disk and so after an initial download from the disk you then have to download the rest of the game hence the large day 1 ‘patch’. At least that’s my theory.


----------



## thaddeus6th

Vladd, I could accept some of that, but 23GB is a lot, and I've read (not tried it myself yet) the latest patch bumps it up to a total of 39GB.


----------



## EJDeBrun

I went to the SFWC 2018 this last weekend and am starting to go through all the talks and summarizing what I learned in my blog. If any of you are interested, here is my first entry about Perfecting Your Pitch. I have other entries about the conference, but those were brief summary things. Cheers!


----------



## Montero

Thanks EJ - went to look immediately, but at https://ejdebrun.com/sfwc-2018-perfecting-your-pitch-novels-memoir/ and Firefox said "
"Your connection is not secure

The owner of ejdebrun.com has configured their web site improperly. To protect your information from being stolen, Firefox has not connected to this web site."


----------



## EJDeBrun

Montero said:


> Thanks EJ - went to look immediately, but at SFWC 2018 –  Perfecting Your Pitch: Novels & Memoir – Lightbulb. and Firefox said "
> "Your connection is not secure
> 
> The owner of ejdebrun.com has configured their web site improperly. To protect your information from being stolen, Firefox has not connected to this web site."



Sorry about that. It took me all day but it should be fixed now! Thanks!


----------



## thaddeus6th

In lieu of the old comic, two drawings. First is a map I'll likely include in a forthcoming book (Crown of Blood), second is of Vivi from FFIX: Thaddeus the Sixth: Two Drawings


----------



## The Big Peat

Reviews

Five More Books: Fantasy Crime edition


----------



## J-Sun

Ellen Datlow posted the contents of her _The Best Horror of the Year, Volume Ten_. A reader specifically wanted me to include the contents of _Best American SF&F_ so, as part of that, I began to expand an older post with the Datlow and it will eventually include _BASFF_ and some others. Right now there's little linking and less collating in terms of the new addition, but there are _some_ links and it's still a list of stories a great editor considers among the year's best.

Expanded Collated Contents of the Year's Bests (2017 Stories, Links)


----------



## Juliana

A quick round-up from Boskone, the SF/F con I went to last weekend. 

Boskone 55 Round-Up


----------



## EJDeBrun

Here's something that might interest people, my post about a session with some fiction editors:

Meet the Fiction Editors.


----------



## Jo Zebedee

My new website! Hope you all like it. x

Shiny and new! - Jo Zebedee


----------



## Montero

I found the page title links in the black band across to be too small and too faint. Didn't spot them at first. Could do with a paler shade of grey.


----------



## Jo Zebedee

Montero said:


> I found the page title links in the black band across to be too small and too faint. Didn't spot them at first. Could do with a paler shade of grey.


Cheers!


----------



## thaddeus6th

I'd make the background a little lighter, otherwise looks good.

I am amused that Peter Zebedee's comment is awaiting moderation


----------



## Jo Zebedee

thaddeus6th said:


> I'd make the background a little lighter, otherwise looks good.
> 
> I am amused that Peter Zebedee's comment is awaiting moderation


He’s a dodgy chap


----------



## J-Sun

Completed my reviews of "the big three" print zines' March/April issues today (good stuff in each of them). Next up, the webzines! (_FFO, Clarkesworld, Uncanny, Apex_, the various things covered weekly, stuff for _Tangent_, etc. Nothing much. )

Review: _Analog_, March/April 2018 (Feb.20)
Review: _Asimov’s_, March/April 2018 (Feb.24)
Review: _F&SF_, March/April 2018 (Feb.27)


----------



## Juliana

Not my own blog, but I interviewed @Dan Jones about his new book for SFF World.

Interview Dan Jones, author of Man O’War – SFFWorld


----------



## thaddeus6th

Episode 7 of Tales of Knights and Nitwits is now up. Our (partially) heroic party reach a fork in the road, and Temujin has the casting vote on which way they go. Oh dear...
Thaddeus the Sixth: Tales of Knights and Nitwits: Episode 7


----------



## Dan Jones

Knee Deep In Snow(books) - a round up of my week


----------



## Jo Zebedee

On rejection, not dejection - Jo Zebedee

Get over it. Eat chocolate. Ways to cope.


----------



## The Big Peat

Dan Jones said:


> Knee Deep In Snow(books) - a round up of my week



Don't think sucking up will make ze questions easier.


----------



## elvet

Is this thread for blogs that only pertain to SFF? I have seen all types of topics posted, so I’m not sure. While my current blog has nothing to do with SFF, it is a sign that things are changing, and the world is getting smaller. Rescue organizations have big hearts, but with international imports come potential for introduction of diseases. 
Canine Influenza outbreak confirmed in Orillia


----------



## thaddeus6th

I reviewed a book by Machiavelli. Not The Prince, but Discourses on Livy: Thaddeus the Sixth: Review: Discourses on Livy, by Niccolo Machiavelli


----------



## Jo Zebedee

Arrrraghhhh! 

When KDP goes wrong... - Jo Zebedee


----------



## The Big Peat

Jo Zebedee said:


> On rejection, not dejection - Jo Zebedee
> 
> Get over it. Eat chocolate. Ways to cope.



Great post - just reread it.

But the real question is - how do you make your lasagne?


----------



## Jo Zebedee

The Big Peat said:


> Great post - just reread it.
> 
> But the real question is - how do you make your lasagne?


The best way


----------



## Juliana

Hmm, lasagne... Now I'm hungry!


----------



## Cli-Fi

Direct from Palpatine's mouth Trade Wars Are Good: The Star Wars Prequels Are More Relevant Than Ever Before


----------



## CTRandall

I wrote a Point of View about Point of View. I think it's quite entertaining. Really! The bit about the dog biting my ankle is actually almost funny. And try googling a Vorstandpunkthund.

Christopher Randall


----------



## The Big Peat

Jo Zebedee said:


> The best way



I'm pretty sure if you asked five Nonnas the best way to make lasagne you'd get six different answers!


Anyway, did a review od the play Bury the Hatchet - Peat Long's Blog: Theatre Review - Bury the Hatchet


----------



## Cli-Fi

TNT cancelled The Librarians. Apple Needs to Save The Librarians


----------



## thaddeus6th

A short review of AJ Grimmelhaus' Angel's Knight: Thaddeus the Sixth: Review: Angel’s Knight, by AJ Grimmelhaus


----------



## Cli-Fi

#StargateRising is a massive Stargate revival movement that is targeting Stargate Command streaming service: Stargate Fans Demand New 'Real' Stargate Series


----------



## The Big Peat

The world's most belated top 2018 top 10 list evar


----------



## The Big Peat

Erm... 2017. Stupid time out edit feature.


----------



## Juliana

The Big Peat said:


> The world's most belated top 2018 top 10 list evar



I've read five of those (including HMs) and enjoyed them all. Nice list! Several of the others are on my own to-read list.


----------



## Cli-Fi

Some thoughts on the 100th episode of Agents of S.H.I.E.L.D. and where the franchise should go from here. Hint: Think Disney Streaming Service.  

Agents of S.H.I.E.L.D. Has An Extended Universe All it's Own


----------



## Juliana

I'm one episode behind on SHIELD, so will have to wait to read that blog post! I'm loving this season, though...


----------



## Juliana

Me again. I blogged about the writing retreat I went to over the weekend, and how to set up your very own retreat, even if it's on your lunch break.
Retreat, Regroup, Resume


----------



## Cli-Fi

Is This is Us turning into a sci-fi show like Lost? This is US Expands the Jackverse


----------



## thaddeus6th

Episode 8 of Tales of Knights and Nitwits, with added Shakespeare: Thaddeus the Sixth: Tales of Knights and Nitwits: Episode 8


----------



## Jo Zebedee

My confused writing identity. It doesn't get any easier, as it goes on:
On Identity - Jo Zebedee


----------



## The Big Peat

Jo Zebedee said:


> My confused writing identity. It doesn't get any easier, as it goes on:
> On Identity - Jo Zebedee



See, I read that and think it does sound like it's becoming clearer for you. Then I come back and read this and get all confused!


----------



## Jo Zebedee

The Big Peat said:


> See, I read that and think it does sound like it's becoming clearer for you. Then I come back and read this and get all confused!


Jeez. You want to try being me


----------



## CTRandall

Posted the results of my attempt to break Google Translate


----------



## crystal haven

Dan Jones said:


> Knee Deep In Snow(books) - a round up of my week


I began reading this blog post then ended up exploring all the other posts too.


----------



## Juliana

About getting through the sticky middle of your novel, and how frustrating the middle bits can be.
Wrangling the Sticky Bits


----------



## thaddeus6th

Blogged about the release of splendid new fantasy-comedy, Sir Edric and the Plague. By me: Thaddeus the Sixth: Sir Edric and the Plague - out now! [Also, just 99p until Monday].


----------



## The Big Peat

Interview with Dan here - Thinking is highly recommended!


----------



## HareBrain

The Big Peat said:


> Thinking is highly recommended!



And clearly a lot of it has gone into that, on both sides. Excellent work.


----------



## thaddeus6th

I (finally) reviewed Kingdom Come Deliverance: Thaddeus the Sixth: Review: Kingdom Come Deliverance (PS4) Short version would be that it's great, but buggy. If you haven't bought yet, probably wait awhile for both the price to drop and bugs to be patched.


----------



## J-Sun

Seven Book Series by Living Authors | Featured Futures


----------



## Cli-Fi

Fascinating: Star Trek Plans Full Canon Multi-Verse if CBS/Viacom Merger Goes Through


----------



## Susan Boulton

Updated my blog.
Writing and me - Blog


----------



## Dan Jones

Building Empires in the Sky


----------



## thaddeus6th

In keeping with numerical tradition, episode 9 of Tales of Knights and Nitwits, my daft fantasy(ish) comic, is out now. In it, we learn the subtle art of persuasion, and the colour of Lord Grimshag's fearsome helmet: Thaddeus the Sixth: Tales of Knights and Nitwits: Episode 9


----------



## Jo Zebedee

On Juggling - Jo Zebedee


----------



## CTRandall

A musing on faith and science called An Easter Message from S.E.T.I.


----------



## thaddeus6th

Started a new blog. Although similar in nature to my current one, it'll be less random and rambly (I'm keeping the old one so I can keep rambling as I like ) and more focused on sci-fi/fantasy, and history/science. Anyway, the first proper post is a review of a book on how to draw fantasy maps:

The Wayfarer's Rest: Review: How to Draw Fantasy and RPG Maps, by Jared Blando


----------



## Toby Frost

Thoughts on info-dumping and its general badness.

Words to That Effect: Info-Dumping


----------



## Cathbad

Beginning to tell the tale and describe my fantasy world:  *The World of Cretus*


----------



## Cli-Fi

This is heavy: After Scoobynatural Hill Valley is Due for a Haunting | johnjfalco.com


----------



## Juliana

Cli-Fi said:


> This is heavy: After Scoobynatural Hill Valley is Due for a Haunting | johnjfalco.com



Oh yes, please, that would be a great crossover! 

The Scoobynatural episode was great; personally I'd put it up there with the one where they land in the Supernatural TV show (can't remember season)...


----------



## CTRandall

Folks! Signs of Alien Technology Found on 'Oumuamua! Incredible!


----------



## thaddeus6th

One of the reasons I wanted to start a new blog, as well as have my rambly Thaddeus the Sixth, was to have more focus on fantasy/sci-fi stuff in a professional (using the term very loosely sense), including mentioning when cut-price deals are available. I did mention this on the e-book deals thread so in future I'll probably just mention it there rather than also here, but as it's the first time, here's the blog: The Wayfarer's Rest: Red Sister Deal – just 99p


----------



## The Big Peat

Few quick fire thoughts on Message and Preaching


----------



## elvet

I’ve been wanting to write about this for a while, but I needed some good video.
I finally got it.
Vestibular Disease in Geriatric Dogs


----------



## thaddeus6th

Tried something as bit different and reviewed a quintet of sci-fi and fantasy samples. Quite interesting to see how info-dumping was approached. Two were a bit shorter than I thought they might be. That frustrated me in one case, but in the other it intrigued me (because the premise had been established and questions remained to be answered). The Wayfarer's Rest: Samples Snapshot Review #1


----------



## Jo Zebedee

Where I'm at with writing at the moment. Querying. What happens after a change in career direction. Why we need a clear direction. All the fun stuff. Send cake. 

On Tenacity. And agents. - Jo Zebedee


----------



## Juliana

Jo Zebedee said:


> Where I'm at with writing at the moment. Querying. What happens after a change in career direction. Why we need a clear direction. All the fun stuff. Send cake.



This post really resonates with me; it pretty much sums up everything I've been trying (and failing) to put into words! (Not quite there with the querying yet, but hopefully will be soon once current beastie is done and tidied up...)


----------



## The Big Peat

thaddeus6th said:


> Tried something as bit different and reviewed a quintet of sci-fi and fantasy samples. Quite interesting to see how info-dumping was approached. Two were a bit shorter than I thought they might be. That frustrated me in one case, but in the other it intrigued me (because the premise had been established and questions remained to be answered). The Wayfarer's Rest: Samples Snapshot Review #1



Not that I don't love everyone else's blog posts, but that one was a super good idea.


----------



## Cli-Fi

Amazon clears up some confusion about the LOTR TV Series, but it's still calling it that: Amazon's LOTR Prequel is the Most Ambitious and Expansive TV Series of All Time


----------



## thaddeus6th

Thanks, Big Peat. I was unsure if others would like it, but it seemed like an interesting idea (good for me, and others, to try and find new books). As well as top selling and new releases, I might try random word searches (typical SFF terms like 'kingdom' or 'alliance', within the genre pages) to avoid only looking at books already doing well. Be a little while, though, as I've got about four books to read, plus redrafting Crown of Blood (for which I use my Kindle).


----------



## Juliana

More mini reviews...

Have Book, Will Read #18


----------



## thaddeus6th

A mere 24 centuries after publication, I review Xenophon's The Persian Expedition: The Wayfarer's Rest: Review: The Persian Expedition, by Xenophon


----------



## night_wrtr

thaddeus6th said:


> A mere 24 centuries after publication, I review Xenophon's The Persian Expedition: The Wayfarer's Rest: Review: The Persian Expedition, by Xenophon



Also for those interested - Paul Kearney wrote a fantasy version of this called The Ten Thousand.


----------



## thaddeus6th

Thanks for that, night_wtr, was unaware that existed. I think there are also fantasy versions [maybe sci-fi...] of Alexander the Great's exploits. Although it'd be hard to match what history tells us whilst retaining suspension of disbelief.


----------



## night_wrtr

thaddeus6th said:


> Thanks for that, night_wtr, was unaware that existed. I think there are also fantasy versions [maybe sci-fi...] of Alexander the Great's exploits. Although it'd be hard to match what history tells us whilst retaining suspension of disbelief.



I remember seeing a few, but I feel any fantasy story of Alexander would fall short of the historical shadow. Its amazing enough already.

Gemmell wrote a fantasy about Troy, but I've never read it.


----------



## HareBrain

Mary Renault's Alexander trilogy (*Fire From Heaven*, *The Persian Boy*, *Funeral Games*) is brilliant. (Perhaps less emphasis on the military nuts and bolts than some would want, but that suited me.) The characters in it very much felt to me like real people of those times, rather than modern day people in fancy dress.


----------



## Jo Zebedee

I was joined by Amy DuBoff, an indie author who writes really good Space Opera, the kind just up my street. Here she's talking about the importance of having an author brand, something I fail spectacularly at but am now musing on. Dysfunctional families? Norn Irish SF (but then where does Abendau fit in?) Edge of Madness (but then where does Inish fit in?) Character led spec fiction? Can you guys do any better with your own stuff:

Fostering An Author Brand: Amy DuBoff - Jo Zebedee


----------



## Stephen Palmer

Jo Zebedee said:


> Can you guys do any better with your own stuff:



Surreal transformation, apparently.


----------



## thaddeus6th

In which I compare social media to the Reapers of Mass Effect (without the galactic-scale genocide, obviously): The Wayfarer's Rest: The Mass Effect of social media

On a lighter note, Tales of Knights and Nitwits, episode 10. Lord Grimshag discovers an old friend who has undergone the most horrific torture: Thaddeus the Sixth: Tales of Knights and Nitwits: Episode 10


----------



## CTRandall

When does fiction become non-fiction? When it's Borges.


----------



## Jo Zebedee

Class of 2011 - Jo Zebedee

Enjoy whatever your writing career brings. Oh, and @Kerrybuchanan 's singing prowess.


----------



## Stephen Palmer

The Palmer Luck Timeline - why worrying is mostly a waste of time.


----------



## Cli-Fi

Unfortunately some people never gave it more than ten minutes. That's one of the problems remaking a franchise.  Lost In Space Suffers From Racist Reviews


----------



## thaddeus6th

Reviewed The Last Wish (a Witcher book), by Andrzej Sapkowski: The Wayfarer's Rest: Review: The Last Wish, by Andrzej Sapkowski

"It’s a charming mix of old school European fairytale and modern day grim cynicism."


----------



## Toby Frost

Very true. I enjoyed it a lot.

It occurs to me that, if anyone ever would like me to interview them on my blog, I'd be up for that.


----------



## Jo Zebedee

Toby Frost said:


> Very true. I enjoyed it a lot.
> 
> It occurs to me that, if anyone ever would like me to interview them on my blog, I'd be up for that.


I'd be up for that, Toby. I like answering questions and making lists and anything that wastes time, generally.


----------



## Biskit

Sheep, just because our oldest ewe is 17 today, which is crazy-old for a sheep: Happy Old Sheep Day


----------



## thaddeus6th

A quick rundown of some books that are good for those looking to do a spot of world-building in a medievalish setting [or who just like history]: The Wayfarer's Rest: Three guides to the medieval mindset


----------



## Phyrebrat

I just posted in my Chons blog, particularly on how critiquing isn't the only way to contribute on Chrons.

pH


----------



## CTRandall

How I learned to love the killer robots


----------



## Biskit

Biskit said:


> Sheep, just because our oldest ewe is 17 today, which is crazy-old for a sheep:


And now I need to blog sheep AGAIN.  Our youngest one has just been born.


----------



## thaddeus6th

Episode 11 of Tales of Knights and Nitwits, my own expertly and entirely professionally drawn comic, is now up. In it, Lord Grimshag encounters the criminal who beat up his friend and stole the Complete Works of Shakespeare: Thaddeus the Sixth: Tales of Knights and Nitwits: Episode 11


----------



## thaddeus6th

Today, I put up the first part of Dragon Age Delinquisition, telling the entirely true and factual account of how Thedas was saved by the world's most self-absorbed elf [I've written the first three parts so if you like it, please let me know and I'll write more]: Thaddeus the Sixth: Dragon Age: Delinquisition part 1: Sent to Spy 

Yesterday, I rambled about Stargate: SG-1, which includes a concise yet compelling review of the original film in 10 words, and a picture with a moderately witty caption: The Wayfarer's Rest: The Stargate Franchise: SG-1


----------



## Biskit

I've started blogging for the One Million Project, and my first one is now up - my experience last year of being trapped in the Black Hole Of Pantser.


----------



## Juliana

A quick look at character development, or _un_-development?

Running Wild — when characters misbehave


----------



## Jo Zebedee

On organisation - Jo Zebedee

On planning your next steps...


----------



## thaddeus6th

In which I review a book that explains why Loki gave birth to an eight-legged horse after being impregnated by a giant's horse in order to avoid losing a bet: The Wayfarer's Rest: Review: The Norse Myths, by Carolyne Larrington


----------



## Cathbad

Jo Zebedee said:


> On planning your next steps...


"Planning"?  <blink> <blink>


----------



## thaddeus6th

I had a ramble about Stargate Atlantis: The Wayfarer's Rest: The Stargate Franchise: Atlantis


----------



## The Big Peat

thaddeus6th said:


> In which I review a book that explains why Loki gave birth to an eight-legged horse after being impregnated by a giant's horse in order to avoid losing a bet: The Wayfarer's Rest: Review: The Norse Myths, by Carolyne Larrington



Not a book on them I've come across before; I'm not gonna lie, part of me's intrigued to see what the myths look like through the lens of Patriarchy. The other part... not so much.

I think one of my favourite parts of Norse myth is just how much it seems to have the moral "It's okay to cheat and go back on your word if you get away with it".


----------



## thaddeus6th

Big Peat, in that case my review must be superb, as even the bit I didn't like that much is so intriguing it makes you want to read it 

And yeah, there's a very loose sense of morality. Thor's often presented in pop culture as being a friend of mankind, but when you read what he actually does, sometimes he comes across as a violent maniac.

Meanwhile, the world's most modest and indispensable elf continues her reign of self-absorption: Thaddeus the Sixth: Dragon Age Delinquisition part 2: Herald of Andraste, and Still Treated Like a Damned Servant


----------



## The Big Peat

thaddeus6th said:


> Big Peat, in that case my review must be superb, as even the bit I didn't like that much is so intriguing it makes you want to read it
> 
> And yeah, there's a very loose sense of morality. Thor's often presented in pop culture as being a friend of mankind, but when you read what he actually does, sometimes he comes across as a violent maniac.



But a violent maniac in need is a friend indeed!


----------



## J-Sun

Been busy, posting seven things in the past six days with two today. The one just posted celebrates

Short Story Month


----------



## Jo Zebedee

In which @The Big Peat destroyed my manuscript and is awesome for it. Also, why beta readers rock

On beta readers - Jo Zebedee


----------



## thaddeus6th

A first interview on the new site, with Terry Mancour: The Wayfarer's Rest: An Interview with Terry Mancour


----------



## The Big Peat

Jo Zebedee said:


> In which @The Big Peat destroyed my manuscript and is awesome for it. Also, why beta readers rock
> 
> On beta readers - Jo Zebedee



I'll be honest... when I typed that, I was totally expecting you to go "Ah, that's just him being grumpy, it works just fine"  Not once did I expect to tear it all up...

But I think that's one of the key parts of being a Beta - you say what's on your mind, whatever it may be, and see if it strikes a resonance with the writer. Tbh, right now, I'm probably learning more from seeing how you and the others are going about it than I'm contributing... well, up until now that is


----------



## EJDeBrun

Somehow I became friends with an agent from Fuse Literary so today I blogged her announcement that they are launching their own SFF and Horror Imprint Strange Fuse. You can read all about it here:

Strange Fuse – Lightbulb.

Check it out! It's pretty cool!


----------



## Jo Zebedee

The Big Peat said:


> I'll be honest... when I typed that, I was totally expecting you to go "Ah, that's just him being grumpy, it works just fine"  Not once did I expect to tear it all up...
> 
> But I think that's one of the key parts of being a Beta - you say what's on your mind, whatever it may be, and see if it strikes a resonance with the writer. Tbh, right now, I'm probably learning more from seeing how you and the others are going about it than I'm contributing... well, up until now that is


I learn as much from critiquing as I ever do from being critiqued!


----------



## The Big Peat

Jo Zebedee said:


> I learn as much from critiquing as I ever do from being critiqued!



Its a lot bloody harder for one thing. I sometimes feel like I'm in a coroner's room, watching people note every small detail to build a picture, while I'm there going "Yup, that's a corpse alright".


----------



## CTRandall

Economists at the County Durham College of Agriculture, Animal Husbandry and Fine Arts announced today that they have discovered a new species of dog. And it is living amongst us!


----------



## Juliana

The Big Peat said:


> "Yup, that's a corpse alright".







CTRandall said:


> Economists at the County Durham College of Agriculture, Animal Husbandry and Fine Arts announced today that they have discovered a new species of dog. And it is living amongst us!



I feel like they've already been in contact with my household... 

As for me, I spent the weekend at a writing retreat. So of course, I blogged about it – what else was I going to do with all those photos?! 

Poconos Retreat Part I


----------



## Stephen Palmer

I've started a new section on my blog called Non/Fiction. The idea is, authors of my acquaintance get to talk about one fiction and one non-fiction work, hopefully with links to one another. The first is up now - the excellent and much admired Andrew Hook.
Chrons authors (published and self-published, though preferably Chronners who I know!) are welcome to approach me.


----------



## thaddeus6th

Ahem, a few days old but forgot to mention it. The third part of the tale of the world's most arrogant elf as she seeks to build an empire (and also save the world): Thaddeus the Sixth: Dragon Age: Delinquisition part 3: New Minions, and picking between Templars and Mages


----------



## millymollymo

All about my new story, *The Blacksmith's Arms* in Ages of Escafeld 2.
AND do not miss the Evening At Escafeld with authors Justina Robson and Jacey Bedford 26th May. 
Stories and Launches: The Blacksmith's Arms | MillyMollyMo


----------



## Juliana

Part II of my Poconos Retreat report, this time with bonus pretzel lightsabers...
Poconos Retreat, Part II


----------



## EJDeBrun

Today I blogged about something that happened to me this morning that I thought was funny so I share:

https://ejdebrun.com/a-ridiculous-scenario/


----------



## Sum Dude

EJDeBrun said:


> quote



Nothing is funnier then bears discovering fire.

It's a short story about bears.

Starting camp fires.

Because they discovered fire.


----------



## Stephen Palmer

A big update.


----------



## Jo Zebedee

How many books a year ...? - Jo Zebedee - what model works for you.


----------



## CTRandall

A friend of mine has released a new album with all profits going to charity


----------



## Juliana

Jo Zebedee said:


> How many books a year ...? - Jo Zebedee - what model works for you.



I absolutely agree! Find the pace that works for you, and then MAKE it work for you. 

Today I have a guest piece from @allmywires that was originally posted here on the Chrons, but because I'm sneaky like that I convinced her to let me put it up on my blog. Lighthearted Friday fun!

Not Fine At All


----------



## Juliana

Oops, sorry, posted double by mistake...


----------



## HareBrain

Juliana said:


> Oops, sorry, posted double by mistake...



Don't worry, Liz's diatribe was worth two posts.


----------



## Juliana

HareBrain said:


> Don't worry, Liz's diatribe was worth two posts.


----------



## thaddeus6th

The fourth and probably final part of the story about the world's most humble elf: Thaddeus the Sixth: Dragon Age Delinquisition part 4: Haven does not live up to its name

And my thoughts on Babylon 5 (full of spoilers): The Wayfarer's Rest: Thoughts on Babylon 5


----------



## Rodders

A nice summary of a wonderful series, Thaddeus. 

Did you watch the TV movies and Crusade as well?


----------



## Stephen Palmer

Recent book reviews.


----------



## CTRandall

Students fail Turing test. Parents demand school reforms


----------



## thaddeus6th

Cheers, Rodders. Yeah. Pick (the channel running the series) included, as far as I know, all of the specials as well, more or less in the order they were meant to be shown. It's a slight shame the CGI graphics more or less look modern by the end, but only for a special or two (and the hilariously bad space combat of one special, in a sort of 'holodeck' was, er, quite something).


----------



## Jo Zebedee

writing aspirations - Jo Zebedee - what do we all want from this game?


----------



## Juliana

Really great post, Jo!


----------



## Juliana

Here's a Star Wars themed post, since this is opening weekend for Solo in the USA...

Write Like Yoda


----------



## Jo Zebedee

A few query stats to cheer everyone up. TLR - no responses are becoming the norm. Don't let them grind you down
What does a non-response mean? - Jo Zebedee


----------



## Brian G Turner

Jo Zebedee said:


> A few query stats to cheer everyone up. TLR - no responses are becoming the norm. Don't let them grind you down
> What does a non-response mean? - Jo Zebedee



Those are very interesting stats.


----------



## thaddeus6th

I still think no responses are obnoxious. I recently (along with many other Chronners) got turned down by Unidentified Funny Objects, but did appreciate they did it very promptly rather than faffing about.


----------



## Biskit

The Naked Sheep


----------



## Juliana

Jo Zebedee said:


> A few query stats to cheer everyone up.





Brian G Turner said:


> Those are very interesting stats.



I agree with Bryan. Interesting stats! I've just started querying again, after over two years since the last time. I've tried to mix up the agents for each 'batch' of queries, including some fast responders, some with longer response times, and some inevitable non responders. A heads up for those who are new to querying: not all agency websites state if their agents are non responders. But if you make yourself a free account on Query Tracker, you can research the agents and see messages from writers querying which are really useful for obsessing over figuring out average response times, or if agents tend not to respond.


----------



## Stephen Palmer

I confess I'm baffled by the whole no-response thing. Apart from the inefficiency arguments and the fact that it generates uncertainty for all concerned, it's just impolite. Agents and publishers are _nothing_ without the talent. Talent comes from all directions. I can tell you from personal experience that editors at top-flight imprints all have an abiding fear of missing The Next Big Thing. You'd think therefore that a simple email could be sent to say "No."


----------



## Cathbad




----------



## Montero

In terms of no response, what I find as OK is where there has been a submission online or by email, I get an automated acknowledgment email back, ideally with "at the present time we are taking up to x months to respond" in it.
What I like best are those automated submission systems which are linked to a work tracking system, where you can see something reaching "being read" stage. Only worth it for larger companies to buy, so one or two man agents, wouldn't expect them to buy it, but it does give you some feedback when you see that your submission is still in the queue. (Which makes me think of all those call centres where I sit on the phone listening to a scratchy recording of some music regularly interrupted by a soft female voice saying "all of our operators are busy helping other customers, you can access your account online at www.xxxx" or "we value your custom" etc, etc.)


----------



## Jo Zebedee

No responses only really bother me when a full has been requested. That raises hopes.


----------



## The Big Peat

Stephen Palmer said:


> I confess I'm baffled by the whole no-response thing. Apart from the inefficiency arguments and the fact that it generates uncertainty for all concerned, it's just impolite. Agents and publishers are _nothing_ without the talent. Talent comes from all directions. I can tell you from personal experience that editors at top-flight imprints all have an abiding fear of missing The Next Big Thing. You'd think therefore that a simple email could be sent to say "No."



I guess the problem is that the talent doesn't seem put off by the impoliteness. If you No Respond all the time but don't see a decrease in your slush pile or the quality of it, why change your ways?

I'd love to suggest writers stop submitting to agents known for No Respond, but at the same time, I know that I'd take a chance on an agent who No Responded a lot but would be great if they took me on. So that would be rank hypocrisy. Although the paranoid corner of my mind whispers that if that's how they react when they have no use for you, is that really someone you want in your corner on the downswings of a writing career?


----------



## Stephen Palmer

The Big Peat said:


> I guess the problem is that the talent doesn't seem put off by the impoliteness. If you No Respond all the time but don't see a decrease in your slush pile or the quality of it, why change your ways?


I suppose the truth is people in business have far less of a chance to develop a conscience.


----------



## Jo Zebedee

Stephen Palmer said:


> I suppose the truth is people in business have far less of a chance to develop a conscience.


Not necessarily - ethical leadership is very in at the moment


----------



## Montero

Anyway - conscience - business is complicated. In general in business you have responsibility to the company, to co-workers, to the staff who work for you and to customers. Sometimes these responsibilities could come into conflict.
In terms of an agent - they have a responsibility to all their existing clients and if time is short, then it seems reasonable to me that they minimise the time they spend on potential clients to give the time to existing clients. Doesn't meant they don't have a conscience.


----------



## The Big Peat

Montero said:


> Anyway - conscience - business is complicated. In general in business you have responsibility to the company, to co-workers, to the staff who work for you and to customers. Sometimes these responsibilities could come into conflict.
> In terms of an agent - they have a responsibility to all their existing clients and if time is short, then it seems reasonable to me that they minimise the time they spend on potential clients to give the time to existing clients. Doesn't meant they don't have a conscience.



It takes maybe five minutes to set up an automated reply email telling all queries that if there's no response within X it's bad news and maybe 30 seconds to look up an email address then copypasta in a standardised rejection. I know a lot of agents have slush piles taller than they are, but in terms of time management, its the equivalent of refusing to give 5p to a homeless person because you might need it.


----------



## Steve S

Blogged today about finishing the first draft of my latest novel, Second Sun. Link is here


----------



## Jo Zebedee

The Big Peat said:


> It takes maybe five minutes to set up an automated reply email telling all queries that if there's no response within X it's bad news and maybe 30 seconds to look up an email address then copypasta in a standardised rejection. I know a lot of agents have slush piles taller than they are, but in terms of time management, its the equivalent of refusing to give 5p to a homeless person because you might need it.


30 seconds by 30 queries a day (conservative for the big agents) - 15 mins a day by 7 days a week = nearly 2 hours = a day a month. Just to respond, not even to read....


----------



## The Big Peat

Jo Zebedee said:


> 30 seconds by 30 queries a day (conservative for the big agents) - 15 mins a day by 7 days a week = nearly 2 hours = a day a month. Just to respond, not even to read....



I doubt it'd be the most wasteful use of 15 minutes in their day as currently constituted.


----------



## Montero

The Big Peat said:


> It takes maybe five minutes to set up an automated reply email telling all queries that if there's no response within X it's bad news and maybe 30 seconds to look up an email address then copypasta in a standardised rejection. I know a lot of agents have slush piles taller than they are, but in terms of time management, its the equivalent of refusing to give 5p to a homeless person because you might need it.



Providing that your email software does do automated replies, then yes it is that easy. Quite a few agents and publishers do use that.
I'm not convinced by 30 seconds to look up an email address. Yes, if you have email address in an address book and you type the name into that, maybe it is that fast. But with a heap of emails received and the address is buried somewhere in that heap, not so fast. If you are reading the attachment from the email, then yes you have your "hand" on the email and could press reply and send the no thanks.
But if the system brings the manuscript to you separate from the email, you are more onto looking at the email address on the submitted manuscript, finding it on the computer, starting an email and then doing the copy paste and send. 
The other "thing" you may not be considering - how quickly some manuscripts are rejected. The time taken to get two sentences into a synopsis, think "BIN" and drop it in the shredder pile or hit the delete button is less time than it would take to send the email.
Discussion by agents of rejection statistics frequently include things like people sending them a romance when they don't do romances, unbusinesslike covering letters, typos in the synopsis etc, etc. I would have no qualms about sending such submissions straight to the dustbin.
Finally - in a proportion of cases - sending a rejection email results in the writer replying to ask why, or get cross and that too sucks time.
As a writer I would love to have a rejection notification each time, as someone who has worked in a busy office with emails thundering in faster than they can be read I really understand the grind of dealing with the volume. 
This is where software based tracking systems really help as all the information is in one place and you can hit a "reject" button which could be programmed to do multiple things like send a rejection email, and delete the file all with one button press.


----------



## CTRandall

A review of Stephen Graham Jones' _Mapping the Interior_


----------



## Stephen Palmer

Jo Zebedee said:


> Not necessarily - ethical leadership is very in at the moment



Yes - forgot about that.
Perhaps my comment was a bit harsh.


----------



## Jo Zebedee

Why being a sf author is nothing to be ashamed of 

On Writing Science Fiction - Jo Zebedee


----------



## thaddeus6th

I actually blogged a thing. Been a while. Anyway, a ramble about some forthcoming SFF games (Fallout 76, Shadow of the Tomb Raider, Banner Saga Trilogy): Thaddeus the Sixth: Some videogame rambling


----------



## Juliana

Blog post inspired by the post on aspirations by @Jo Zebedee and a comment by @Stephen Palmer on writers and envy...

The View From The Road


----------



## Stephen Palmer

Interesting... 
I think one thing most authors find particularly difficult is separating personal character traits from "author traits" if I could put it like that. Even these days I have an occasional twinge of annoyance at what some other lucky author has done. Healthy envy is a nice thing to aspire to, but I wonder how often the other sort takes over!


----------



## Stephen Palmer

My pieces for James Everington's _Music For Writers_ blog.


----------



## AlexH

Stephen Palmer said:


> My pieces for James Everington's _Music For Writers_ blog.


I wrote a story about a kora player and didn't find anything as good as that Toumani Diabaté album. Now I can properly hear the kora over a full album of songs. Thanks!


----------



## CTRandall

What sci-fi/fantasy novel would you make required reading? 

This is a distillation of the discussion going on in forums here.


----------



## Stephen Palmer

AlexH said:


> I wrote a story about a kora player and didn't find anything as good as that Toumani Diabaté album. Now I can properly hear the kora over a full album of songs. Thanks!



Do you know Seckou Keita's work? Marvellous!


----------



## AlexH

Stephen Palmer said:


> Seckou Keita


I didn't, but I'm listening now and this is how I wanted my kora player to sound!


----------



## Stephen Palmer

I bought a kora a couple of years ago. I wasn't expecting it to be easy to play, but what got me was how, like a piano, you have to be able to do that thing where the left hand plays something different to the right hand. Even as a guitarist, I found that difficult. Also, I didn't realise that koras are "handed" i.e. right handed. I'm left handed, and that has made a difference, unfortunately.


----------



## thaddeus6th

Using expert drawcraft and unrivalled pencilship, I drew some things: Thaddeus the Sixth: Three drawings: two gingers and a dragon


----------



## Juliana

Some of my recent reads... 
Have Book, Will Read #19


----------



## J-Sun

Juliana said:


> Some of my recent reads...
> Have Book, Will Read #19



That Robson story did have quite the memorable finale, didn't it?

My blog post today:

Twenty-Eight Offbeat Science Fiction Books | Featured Futures.

As it says in the post, I was inspired to add 18 titles to Catherynne M. Valente’s “10 Essential Offbeat Science Fiction Novels." And, actually, the topic seems thread-worthy for the Chrons...


----------



## thaddeus6th

I expertly reviewed Red Sister, by Mark Lawrence: Thaddeus the Sixth: Review: Red Sister, by Mark Lawrence


----------



## Juliana

J-Sun said:


> That Robson story did have quite the memorable finale, didn't it?



I certainly didn't see it coming!


----------



## AlexH

J-Sun said:


> That Robson story did have quite the memorable finale, didn't it?
> 
> My blog post today:
> 
> Twenty-Eight Offbeat Science Fiction Books | Featured Futures.
> 
> As it says in the post, I was inspired to add 18 titles to Catherynne M. Valente’s “10 Essential Offbeat Science Fiction Novels." And, actually, the topic seems thread-worthy for the Chrons...


I'd love to see a fantasy one of those.


----------



## Serendipity

Me? I made the mistake of letting a novelette extend itself to a novella - oh groan - why can't I be organised... so I had to go hunting... one result is I put up a list of paying magazines to which science fiction novellas can be submitted for publication.... see

SF Novellas – Paying Submission Markets


----------



## J-Sun

AlexH said:


> I'd love to see a fantasy one of those.



It's definitely broad-church and includes a little fantasy but I'd be interested in a full fantasy one, myself - I just don't know enough fantasy books to make a dedicated list of offbeat ones.



Serendipity said:


> SF Novellas – Paying Submission Markets



Good stuff. Novellas (when not in book form like Tor.com Publishing which is still a pretty exclusive thing) are hard to publish for writers and harder to find for readers. Just to add some stuff, you've got the major markets but, regardless of guidelines, _Clarkesworld_ has published three novellas in the past couple of years while _BCS_ has published two and _Lightspeed_ and _Uncanny_ one each. Not sure if these are people bucking the guidelines and getting through, if the eds made special calls for novellas somewhere along the line, or if these were even solicited from specific authors but the zines did publish novellas. There are also markets that do pay more than nothing but less than pro rates (I recently read novellas from at least _Cirsova_ and _Grimdark_ for _Tangent_ reviews, for instance) but I don't know about those generally.)


----------



## Steve Harrison

A bit of fun about online writing groups and message boards: Blog: GroupThink for Writers


----------



## CTRandall

Scientists discover a time capsule...from the future!


----------



## Jo Zebedee

Events. I've done so many of them this year and I have a load more lined up (at least 10, I think, in the next few months). From someone who dies with nerves at them, here's my tips: 

Writing events - dos and don'ts - Jo Zebedee


----------



## Biskit

Seems like forever since I blogged about the cats - A Bit Of A Flap.


----------



## CTRandall

Mathematics of the Heart.


----------



## Juliana

One for Pride Month...
LGBTQ Characters in SF/F


----------



## Jo Zebedee

Writing retreat - worth it or not? - Jo Zebedee - writing retreats!


----------



## thaddeus6th

I reviewed Mushashi (historical fiction), by Eiji Yoshikawa: Thaddeus the Sixth: Review: Musashi, by Eiji Yoshikawa

Really liked this book.


----------



## CTRandall

A review of J Y Yang's The Black Tides of Heaven 

Unintentional but the book fits nicely with Pride Month


----------



## thaddeus6th

I review a book of four very old plays, which are still excellent (NB they're all very short so I've included zero story details, beyond a general comment, as there's only really a premise and spoilers to speak of): Thaddeus the Sixth: Medea and Other Plays, by Euripides


----------



## Steve S

Just added a new blog post: How J.R.R. Tolkien inspires my writing


----------



## CTRandall

Happy Interdependence Day Weekend!  I'm a little late to the party but now it's time to crank it! Here's my playlist of Tibetan throat-singing!


----------



## thaddeus6th

My spoiler-laden thoughts on The Last Jedi, possibly introducing a new flaw: Thaddeus the Sixth: So, The Last Jedi [spoilers galore]

[Short version: wasn't a fan, think some criticism valid, some overdone].


----------



## Cathbad

"Tosh" is bad?


----------



## thaddeus6th

Tosh is nonsense. It is akin to balderdash, piffle, and tommyrot.


----------



## CTRandall

I thought "tommyrot" was a condition suffered by British soldiers in the wet and muddy conditions of the trenches in WW1


----------



## thaddeus6th

It might have been (although the term I heard was Trench Foot), but it's also used to mean nonsense.


----------



## The Big Peat

Few thoughts on why I prefer Scrubs to Brooklyn 99


----------



## The Big Peat

thaddeus6th said:


> My spoiler-laden thoughts on The Last Jedi, possibly introducing a new flaw: Thaddeus the Sixth: So, The Last Jedi [spoilers galore]
> 
> [Short version: wasn't a fan, think some criticism valid, some overdone].



What you say about it sometimes being okay to be serious nails one of the criticisms I've had of a lot of recent action movies, particularly Marvel.


----------



## Juliana

The Big Peat said:


> Few thoughts on why I prefer Scrubs to Brooklyn 99



Interesting! I've never watched Scrubs, but I occasionally watch B99 with my daughter, who loves the show. She's just spent the first part of her summer holiday binge-watching the entirety of The Office and is looking for a new show — I think I'll suggest she look at Scrubs.


----------



## The Big Peat

Juliana said:


> Interesting! I've never watched Scrubs, but I occasionally watch B99 with my daughter, who loves the show. She's just spent the first part of her summer holiday binge-watching the entirety of The Office and is looking for a new show — I think I'll suggest she look at Scrubs.



Do so! I think Scrubs is the best of the American sitcoms I've watched. And I think you can definitely see Scrubs' influence on B99.


----------



## Rodders

I loved Scrubs. Although I haven't seen it for a long time, I did think that should've stopped it once JD left. (Same for Michael Scott in the Office too.) 

American comedies are very, very good and I'm currently binge watching My Name Is Earl.


----------



## thaddeus6th

Juliana, I watched quite a lot of Scrubs (not all of it, the UK has an ancient tradition of randomly changing the times, network, or just dropping long-running US TV shows...).

Big Peat, whilst it can be tricky to get the balance right, I think a TV show or film just needs to decide if it's serious or comedy, and then leaven that with either dashes of humour or moments of gravity (Scrubs and the Fresh Prince of Bel-Air were both good at the latter). Star Wars got that spot on with the original trilogy.


----------



## CTRandall

Breaking new: the colonization of Mars will depend on dogs! Also, answers to the question you've all been asking: what, exactly, is akolouthology?


----------



## Biskit

Yet more birds, but wild ones this time - And Swallow.


----------



## The Big Peat

Little bunch of blog posts here

Hamilton review
What Do Readers Want
X-Com 2 and the Long War


----------



## AlexH

The Big Peat said:


> Little bunch of blog posts here
> 
> What Do Readers Want


That's interesting. When I write horror, for example, I'm told things should end badly for the main character (not those words, but that's the sentiment), because that's what readers of horror want. I'm not a fan of genre expectations like this and will generally plough my own furrow. As a reader, I also don't want to know whether it's going to be a happy/sad/indifferent ending. I remember one magazine stating what sort of endings their stories have, and that completely put me off reading the magazine.


----------



## The Big Peat

AlexH said:


> That's interesting. When I write horror, for example, I'm told things should end badly for the main character (not those words, but that's the sentiment), because that's what readers of horror want. I'm not a fan of genre expectations like this and will generally plough my own furrow. As a reader, I also don't want to know whether it's going to be a happy/sad/indifferent ending. I remember one magazine stating what sort of endings their stories have, and that completely put me off reading the magazine.



I'd offer the immediate caveat that I was thinking more in terms of standard writing advice, not genre expectations, which may be a trickier thing to dodge (particularly in terms of agents/publishers).

But I think even there maybe there's a division between what readers want and what its said they want. I remember some posts by Mouse on the Romance genre and how, despite its notorious straitjackets, there was still a market for people pushing the genre forwards. And I think that goes for every genre.


----------



## CTRandall

A little piece on the philosophy of ants. Apparently, they're quite blasphemous, in an anty sort of way.


----------



## thaddeus6th

Reviewed the sixth season of Game of Thrones:
Thaddeus the Sixth: Review: Game of Thrones, season six


----------



## CTRandall

The title says it all: Neighbours from Hell. And Heaven.


----------



## Stephen Palmer

Some photos from Tommy.


----------



## Stable

I decided to write 5 75 word stories a week for 4 weeks. I just hit the half way mark today.


----------



## Stable

@CTRandall Your blog is hilarious. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## thaddeus6th

A review of a book about a vulgarly modern war. The First World War, in fact: Thaddeus the Sixth: Review: A History of the First World War, by BH Liddell Hart


----------



## Jo Zebedee

On confidence - Jo Zebedee


----------



## Stephen Palmer

"There are a lot of writers who I really enjoy and, truth be told, their early books tend, for me, to be the ones I love most."

One of the problems with creative endeavour is when commercial success strikes. I know of vanishingly few examples of commercial success coinciding with subsequent artistic progression. (Gene Wolfe comes to mind.) Much as I'd like to have more readers etc, I spend quite a lot of time wondering if I'm better off not selling bucket-loads of books...


----------



## Jo Zebedee

Stephen Palmer said:


> "There are a lot of writers who I really enjoy and, truth be told, their early books tend, for me, to be the ones I love most."
> 
> One of the problems with creative endeavour is when commercial success strikes. I know of vanishingly few examples of commercial success coinciding with subsequent artistic progression. (Gene Wolfe comes to mind.) Much as I'd like to have more readers etc, I spend quite a lot of time wondering if I'm better off not selling bucket-loads of books...


It could well be that need for commercial success. I certainly think a lot of pressure must come on successful writers to keep progressing, to do something that the 'fans' will like. It certainly makes me happy to keep the day job and not worry so much about book sales - and then I can write what I like


----------



## Stephen Palmer

Likewise.
Even if I had a new breakthrough book, I'd keep the day job - at least, for a couple of days a week.
Commercial pressure is particularly bad in music, as that's now very image-orientated, and has been for a while. One of the good things about writing is it's not so image-obsessed. Not yet, anyway.


----------



## The Big Peat

I'm pushing around ideas for why this is and one of the ideas that keeps echoing loudest is the idea that even most writers only really have one book in them, and that the most commercially successful are those who are naturally happiest to stretch that book over seven/write the same book seven times.

Not sure this is entirely true. But it feels partially true.


----------



## Jo Zebedee

The Big Peat said:


> I'm pushing around ideas for why this is and one of the ideas that keeps echoing loudest is the idea that even most writers only really have one book in them, and that the most commercially successful are those who are naturally happiest to stretch that book over seven/write the same book seven times.
> 
> Not sure this is entirely true. But it feels partially true.


Oh, you old cynic.  
I don't agree with you, actually - my books are all too different to feel like any of them is The One. But we might all have a finite number of really good books.


----------



## The Big Peat

Jo Zebedee said:


> Oh, you old cynic.
> I don't agree with you, actually - my books are all too different to feel like any of them is The One. But we might all have a finite number of really good books.



Most leaves room for you to be an exception 

Its possible that I'm looking at this from the wrong side, and the issue is most fans want one thing and one thing from their creative, so creatives who are happy doing that one thing find fame and fortune. But I'm stretching my mind to think of authors who really pull off multiple very different ideas well and I'm really struggling. It feels rare.


----------



## AlexH

Jo Zebedee said:


> On confidence - Jo Zebedee


"There is a point where many writers find reading difficult."
That's one thing I'm worried about, that by learning to write better, I'm 'ruining' half the stories I read. 99% of my fiction reading is short stories, and since I've started to learn a lot more about writing, I don't know if I'm more nit-picky. Maybe I don't like something just because it seems wrong, whereas 18 months ago it may not have mattered. I have no idea. At some point I'll go back and re-read some of favourites from before I started taking writing seriously.

I haven't had the confidence problem yet. I just read certain things and think "wow, maybe I'll be able to write something that good in 10 years, or maybe I won't!"



Stephen Palmer said:


> Likewise.
> Even if I had a new breakthrough book, I'd keep the day job - at least, for a couple of days a week.
> Commercial pressure is particularly bad in music, as that's now very image-orientated, and has been for a while. One of the good things about writing is it's not so image-obsessed. Not yet, anyway.


I don't think music is as much as it was 10-20 years ago. I can't speak for the massively successful acts because I don't know who they are, but in certain music circles at least, I think the Internet has helped artists be judged on their music rather than their image.


----------



## Jo Zebedee

AlexH said:


> "There is a point where many writers find reading difficult."
> That's one thing I'm worried about, that by learning to write better, I'm 'ruining' half the stories I read. 99% of my fiction reading is short stories, and since I've started to learn a lot more about writing, I don't know if I'm more nit-picky. Maybe I don't like something just because it seems wrong, whereas 18 months ago it may not have mattered. I have no idea. At some point I'll go back and re-read some of favourites from before I started taking writing seriously.
> 
> I haven't had the confidence problem yet. I just read certain things and think "wow, maybe I'll be able to write something that good in 10 years, or maybe I won't!"
> 
> 
> I don't think music is as much as it was 10-20 years ago. I can't speak for the massively successful acts because I don't know who they are, but in certain music circles at least, I think the Internet has helped artists be judged on their music rather than their image.


Fear not - it does pass!


----------



## thaddeus6th

I still like reading other people's stuff a lot. If it's inferior to mine, it's an ego boost. If it's superior, there's stuff to learn from it.

Not always clear cut, though. Something can be technically perfect but soulless, or riddled with errors but thoroughly entertaining (Spellmonger springs to mind).


----------



## Stephen Palmer

The Big Peat said:


> I'm pushing around ideas for why this is and one of the ideas that keeps echoing loudest is the idea that even most writers only really have one book in them, and that the most commercially successful are those who are naturally happiest to stretch that book over seven/write the same book seven times.
> 
> Not sure this is entirely true. But it feels partially true.



I don't agree with this either.
However, I think it is true for those authors who use themselves and their own life story as a template for their first novel. Most authors do this, in fact, it's a natural thing to do for a newbie. But if you keep doing it, that's the beginning of the end.


----------



## Jo Zebedee

On another note. A couple of weeks ago, an agent was bemoaning the lack of books that deal with parents with mental health disorders. Since I've written several of them, and a whole book about mental health themes, I thought I'd have a chat about that: 

Writing parents with mental health conditions - Jo Zebedee


----------



## The Big Peat

Thoughts on Feet of Clay by Sir Pterry



Stephen Palmer said:


> I don't agree with this either.
> However, I think it is true for those authors who use themselves and their own life story as a template for their first novel. Most authors do this, in fact, it's a natural thing to do for a newbie. But if you keep doing it, that's the beginning of the end.



Or a multi-million selling career like Gemmell, Cornwell etc.etc.


----------



## Jo Zebedee

The Big Peat said:


> Thoughts on Feet of Clay by Sir Pterry
> 
> 
> 
> Or a multi-million selling career like Gemmell, Cornwell etc.etc.


What I will say about this - my fantasy really struggles in the market. Waters and the Wild has never gained traction (partly due to the key oppotunities in NI not coming to fruition due to publisher issues) and my current one, whilst getting a reasonable response is struggling to find anywhere solid to place it. My sf outsells my fantasy about 20 copies to one, and that's generous. 

Inish is the biggest individual seller but with the trilogy, there is a catch rate of read ons that buy all three. (In fact, pretty much any sales of book 2 are matched by a sale of book 3 about 3 days later, so I know that Sunset takes around 3 days to read and has close to a 100% pull in for Legacy). 

Which means, frankly, I have to wonder why bother writing fantasy. I can't see me doing anymore in the near future (which is partly down to what I have a market for/what I'm working on/what I might get funding for) and, after being told by an agent recently that my offering was too diverse, I can't see what benefit it is for me to do so. 

I suppose, if I loved writing fantasy more than sf, I'd want to do so anyway. But I prefer writing sci-fi - and it is a pretty cool thing to have on a resume when people ask what I do - so I probably will. And I'll probably revisit Abendau (thinking of an Ealyn-Empress-Darwin prequel at the mo). And, if it would sodding work, the Inish world. 

TLDR: it might be true that, as writers, we find a niche in the market that likes us and it pays us to learn to work in that niche rather than all over the place....


----------



## The Big Peat

Jo Zebedee said:


> What I will say about this - my fantasy really struggles in the market. Waters and the Wild has never gained traction (partly due to the key oppotunities in NI not coming to fruition due to publisher issues) and my current one, whilst getting a reasonable response is struggling to find anywhere solid to place it. My sf outsells my fantasy about 20 copies to one, and that's generous.
> 
> Inish is the biggest individual seller but with the trilogy, there is a catch rate of read ons that buy all three. (In fact, pretty much any sales of book 2 are matched by a sale of book 3 about 3 days later, so I know that Sunset takes around 3 days to read and has close to a 100% pull in for Legacy).
> 
> Which means, frankly, I have to wonder why bother writing fantasy. I can't see me doing anymore in the near future (which is partly down to what I have a market for/what I'm working on/what I might get funding for) and, after being told by an agent recently that my offering was too diverse, I can't see what benefit it is for me to do so.
> 
> I suppose, if I loved writing fantasy more than sf, I'd want to do so anyway. But I prefer writing sci-fi - and it is a pretty cool thing to have on a resume when people ask what I do - so I probably will. And I'll probably revisit Abendau (thinking of an Ealyn-Empress-Darwin prequel at the mo). And, if it would sodding work, the Inish world.
> 
> TLDR: it might be true that, as writers, we find a niche in the market that likes us and it pays us to learn to work in that niche rather than all over the place....



I feel like there's two separate issues here - What We Sell Well and What We Write Well.

You, insofar as I can tell, sell nothing as well as you should other than Abendau. And that's because Abendau is your only easily categorised book in terms of genre. I'm fairly sure you've said words to this effect before. 

But what you write well? You write Action-Adventure(ish) books in which characters undergoing great trauma travel to find a solution and in doing so, maybe grow up a little. With a lot of focus on family dynamics and some on romance. I'd say all of your books so far (that I've seen) fit into that.


----------



## Jo Zebedee

The Big Peat said:


> I feel like there's two separate issues here - What We Sell Well and What We Write Well.
> 
> You, insofar as I can tell, sell nothing as well as you should other than Abendau. And that's because Abendau is your only easily categorised book in terms of genre. I'm fairly sure you've said words to this effect before.
> 
> But what you write well? You write Action-Adventure(ish) books in which characters undergoing great trauma travel to find a solution and in doing so, maybe grow up a little. With a lot of focus on family dynamics and some on romance. I'd say all of your books so far (that I've seen) fit into that.


That's terrifically easy to categorise, all right.   

Goes off to weep in the corner.


----------



## CTRandall

When is a rose not a rose?

@Stable Thanks! Gotta say, I love your line, "What did I do wrong? I started juggling."


----------



## Stephen Palmer

The Big Peat said:


> I feel like there's two separate issues here - What We Sell Well and What We Write Well.
> 
> You, insofar as I can tell, sell nothing as well as you should other than Abendau. And that's because Abendau is your only easily categorised book in terms of genre. I'm fairly sure you've said words to this effect before.
> 
> But what you write well? You write Action-Adventure(ish) books in which characters undergoing great trauma travel to find a solution and in doing so, maybe grow up a little. With a lot of focus on family dynamics and some on romance. I'd say all of your books so far (that I've seen) fit into that.



The thing is, some authors - like Kim Stanley Robinson - can do diverse things and be popular, but to do that you have to be your own brand, and to do that you have to have a large back catalogue and a certain minimum level of commercial success. It's phenomenally difficult to do, and when it happens it's basically down to good luck.

As I've said elsewhere a few times now, I was disappointed at first that I lost my Big Publisher backing, but the more fun and artistic success & satisfaction that I have, the more I like indie publishing. "Stephen Palmer likes to ring the changes..." - Eric Brown in the Guardian, on Saturday. Yes, I do, and I'm so lucky to have an editor who supports that.

Jo - you may find that over time your work settles into a pattern of "types". For instance, I've stopped writing SF apart from AI novels. You might find a sub-genre later on for which you get better known.


----------



## Biskit

A bit of an odd one - a piece for the One Million Project and my Grandfather's illness.


----------



## thaddeus6th

I reviewed A Brief History of Roman Britain, by Joan Alcock: Thaddeus the Sixth: Review: A Brief History of Roman Britain, by Joan P Alcock


----------



## Jo Zebedee

The book's written... now what - Jo Zebedee

Confusion reigns. So that's new, then.


----------



## Juliana

CTRandall said:


> The title says it all: Neighbours from Hell. And Heaven.



Very funny. That would drive me nuts!



Stephen Palmer said:


> Some photos from Tommy.



I love this post!



Jo Zebedee said:


> I suppose, if I loved writing fantasy more than sf, I'd want to do so anyway. But I prefer writing sci-fi - and it is a pretty cool thing to have on a resume when people ask what I do - so I probably will. And I'll probably revisit Abendau (thinking of an Ealyn-Empress-Darwin prequel at the mo). And, if it would sodding work, the Inish world.
> 
> TLDR: it might be true that, as writers, we find a niche in the market that likes us and it pays us to learn to work in that niche rather than all over the place....





The Big Peat said:


> But what you write well? You write Action-Adventure(ish) books in which characters undergoing great trauma travel to find a solution and in doing so, maybe grow up a little.



Re this, I think perhaps it's not a question of different genres but of different writing styles. Abendau and Inish are both, to quote Peat, 'action-adventure(ish) books', while Waters is a little different - it still has action but in a different way, and it's a more literary style of writing.

The thing I'm querying right now is light sci fi, and I was worried at first it was going to be too different from my urban fantasy, but it's actually pretty similar in writing style (lots of action, a bit of kissing, etc) even though it's technically a different genre. So it's still a 'Juliana' novel. So I think, Jo, you have two different things to consider. One is that you may want to choose to write SF over Fantasy simply because that's what you enjoy the most. If so, then go for it. The other is that you may be torn between writing styles and not genres; in that case, your idea of maybe having different pen names might be a winner. One for your 'action-adventure', one for work that's a little outside the box, like Waters.


----------



## Jo Zebedee

Juliana said:


> Very funny. That would drive me nuts!
> 
> 
> 
> I love this post!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Re this, I think perhaps it's not a question of different genres but of different writing styles. Abendau and Inish are both, to quote Peat, 'action-adventure(ish) books', while Waters is a little different - it still has action but in a different way, and it's a more literary style of writing.
> 
> The thing I'm querying right now is light sci fi, and I was worried at first it was going to be too different from my urban fantasy, but it's actually pretty similar in writing style (lots of action, a bit of kissing, etc) even though it's technically a different genre. So it's still a 'Juliana' novel. So I think, Jo, you have two different things to consider. One is that you may want to choose to write SF over Fantasy simply because that's what you enjoy the most. If so, then go for it. The other is that you may be torn between writing styles and not genres; in that case, your idea of maybe having different pen names might be a winner. One for your 'action-adventure', one for work that's a little outside the box, like Waters.


Oh, yeah - I think they're all very me. The themes are not dissimilar, the sentence structure etc is all very me. The dystfunctional families are definitely me.  And your novels are definitely Ju's! 

Anyhow, I had something else to get off my chest: 

Stop Apologising - Jo Zebedee


----------



## thaddeus6th

Something which isn't a book review: I have a look at the Curta mechanical calculator.
Thaddeus the Sixth: The Curta Mechanical Calculator


----------



## Juliana

Jo, the apologizing thing is very real — I do it too, and not just re books and writing. It's something I've been called up on over and over, and I'm trying to teach myself not to do it. But it's so hard!!!


----------



## AlexH

I won an art prize recently, and just before I submitted the picture, I almost didn't, because I started noticing all the faults. Or maybe that should be "faults". I was in shock when my name was announced. I felt apologetic about winning amongst all the excellent artwork, and even thought another of my pictures was better! It's as if we're doubting the praise of the people who enjoy our art. The human race can be strange.


----------



## Stable

I liked that Jo. For people who feel stuck on apologising I can recommend Amanda Palmer's book The Art of Asking (which I'm about 3/4 of the way through now). I'm not saying she's got all the answers, but she's very honest about her artistic struggles and insecurities in a way that's quite inspiring.

Today I wrote a 300 word piece called Garden Karma, plus the last two days I've done a scifi and a bio-punk-y-type fantasy piece of the same length.

I finished my allotted 75 word posts, so now I'm up to 300. I'll probably finish out the month (ie. write 5 more next week) then think about if I want to jump to 600, 1000 or just write and stop counting. (Which was pretty tempting today when I had to cut it down from over 400 words...)


----------



## Stephen Palmer

Lack of confidence and low self-esteem are often linked, and, in my experience, are the usual reasons authors apologise for their work. There's also this very British thing about not allowing others to notice you, it happens because of the legacy of the appalling class structure we had, and in some places still have, in Britain. If you stand out, you're knocked back. This is a cultural thing. It doesn't happen in some other countries.
But low self-esteem is a particularly corrosive affliction to suffer from. I suspect a lot of authors use their work as a proxy for themselves, which is a dangerous thing for an author to do. Alas, there is no easy answer once - in childhood - the emotional damage is done. Experience of life is the only answer.


----------



## Stable

@Stephen Palmer Tall poppy syndrome. A way for the insecure and small minded to make sure that no one is "better" than them. And as you say we all internalise it.


----------



## CTRandall

@thaddeus6th  Thanks for the post on the hand-cranked calculator. I love this kind of stuff.

My latest is The Good, The Bad, The Termites.


----------



## Jo Zebedee

Stable said:


> @Stephen Palmer Tall poppy syndrome. A way for the insecure and small minded to make sure that no one is "better" than them. And as you say we all internalise it.


The culture in NI is to bash all hints of being self important out of us as early as possible.


----------



## thaddeus6th

Randall, I've got to admit I'm not usually a very tactile person or into engineering stuff, but make an exception for the mechanical calculator. It's a marvellous contraption.


----------



## The Big Peat

My favourite book of the year so far - RJ Barker's Age of Assassins


----------



## Biskit

Chickens, cats and writing outdoors - Take Another Lap.


----------



## Jo Zebedee

What I've learned from critical reading my own work:

Critical reading - Jo Zebedee


----------



## The Big Peat

Five Quick Fantasy thoughts from the week


----------



## Juliana

Bloggy thing. Inspired by Small Pup.

Extra Ordinary


----------



## HareBrain

Wonderful piece, Ju.


----------



## Juliana

Thanks HB!


----------



## The Big Peat

An Interview with Cam Johnston, author of The Traitor God


----------



## Juliana

I love your interviews Peat!


----------



## Jo Zebedee

On the importance of having idols, since one of mine passed away yesterday, and how they inspire us 

On Idols - Jo Zebedee


----------



## The Big Peat

Juliana said:


> I love your interviews Peat!



Thank you! 

Incidentally, if anyone passing by has a book to promote, or friends with books to promote, I am running short of victims for the interrogation chamber. Anyone willing to be harangued via email in return for tiny amounts of publicity?


----------



## The Big Peat

Godblind by Anna Stephens



Jo Zebedee said:


> On the importance of having idols, since one of mine passed away yesterday, and how they inspire us
> 
> On Idols - Jo Zebedee



I can't insert the Orson Welles clapping gif here for some reason so please just imagine its there.


----------



## thaddeus6th

Review of Blood and Sand trilogy by Jon Kiln:
Thaddeus the Sixth: Review: Blood and Sand Trilogy, by Jon Kiln

Incidentally, what's the rule/guideline on re-posting reviews to Chrons?


----------



## CTRandall

A post on Pandora's Music Box, or the Song of the Trees


----------



## The Big Peat

I apologise for the blog spam, but since I am seemingly unable to write fiction at the moment, it only leaves me blogs to write 

Five More Thoughts


----------



## The Big Peat

This is my thread now! Mine!

Of maybe some interest:

*Anarchy in Ultima Thule: Barbarians in Fantasy*

Of rather more interest

*"Our Own Deep Natures": An Interview with Bryan Wigmore*


----------



## Juliana

Great interview @The Big Peat and @HareBrain!


----------



## Mouse

I only read half as I didn't want to be spoilered for TGP which I haven't started yet!


----------



## Juliana

Here's @HareBrain again, this time on my own blog. 
The Empyreus Proof: an interview with Bryan Wigmore


----------



## The Big Peat

Juliana said:


> Here's @HareBrain again, this time on my own blog.
> The Empyreus Proof: an interview with Bryan Wigmore



Nice interview - wish I'd thought of a few of those questions myself


----------



## HareBrain

The Big Peat said:


> Nice interview - wish I'd thought of a few of those questions myself



Then I could just have copy/pasted my answers. Good plan!


----------



## CTRandall

A curious--and somewhat frightening--message from the future.


----------



## thaddeus6th

Half a dozen sample reviews, including quite a lot of good ones. Worth a read, if you're after a new fantasy: Thaddeus the Sixth: Snapshots Review 2: Review Harder


----------



## Jo Zebedee

The Words Must be Made - Jo Zebedee

Tired.


----------



## The Big Peat

Jo Zebedee said:


> The Words Must be Made - Jo Zebedee
> 
> Tired.



I'm reminded of Glen Cook saying he was a better writer before he retired. Among other things.

Such as the whole most people do 80% of their work in 20% of their time.


----------



## Juliana

"I wish more people would see that part-time writing can be just as aspirational as writing full time." 
I absolutely agree, Jo.



The Big Peat said:


> Such as the whole most people do 80% of their work in 20% of their time.



True for me, definitely!!!!


----------



## Jo Zebedee

I seem to spend 80% of my time farting around online and 20% actually doing anything...


----------



## Biskit

Chickens, and how it's sometimes is best to be Second Best, or at least the second fastest cockerel on the farm.


----------



## Toby Frost

The new book!

Words to That Effect: My Next Book!


----------



## CTRandall

An early Halloween story, inspired by Oliver Rackham's _Woodlands._


----------



## thaddeus6th

Reviewed Silent Heroes by Evelyn le Chene: Thaddeus the Sixth: Review: Silent Heroes, by Evelyn le Chene

It's a book about animals in warfare, mostly the last two centuries. Quite a lot of furry and feathered heroics. 

Although I'm suffering low self-esteem having read of the SAS dog that was also a parachutist.


----------



## Juliana

Been a bit slow on the blogging front... Here's one about getting back into a writing rhythm after a hiatus.

Small Steps, Tiny Bites


----------



## maddish

No time for blogging these days. Another book to write, another floor of my dilapidated house to repair.


----------



## Toby Frost

Thoughts about writing in a fantasy version of the Renaissance:

Words to That Effect: A Supercharged Renaissance


----------



## Juliana

Sounds exciting, Toby!!


----------



## The Big Peat

Read about what I'm reading - Five Mini-Reviews


----------



## Jo Zebedee

A reflective little one. But a useful one. I've worked pretty hard at making a lot of this happen: 

Green seeds of hope - Jo Zebedee


----------



## The Big Peat

Beating the Block


----------



## Juliana

Nice one, @The Big Peat. I absolutely agree with the exercise in particular – going for walks is a great way to unwind and let the ideas flow...


----------



## Toby Frost

More writing thoughts: the picture that launched 120,000 words:

Words to That Effect: Woman With A Lockpick


----------



## thaddeus6th

I reviewed a very mixed bag of samples, with sci-fi and fantasy, comedy and serious stuff, real and fictional worlds: Thaddeus the Sixth: Snapshots Review 3: The Reviewening


----------



## CTRandall

A post On Trees, Bees and Ocarinas, looking at more of Grad Bernart's weird and wacky inventions for talking to plants.


----------



## Juliana

Some thoughts on NaNoWriMo and how to make the most of it, whether you're doing it 'officially' or not...
Words, Chocolate, and NaNoWriMo


----------



## Toby Frost

The sense of noir in fiction:

Words to That Effect: The Appeal of Noir


----------



## CTRandall

A review of Shirley Jackson's _The Haunting of Hill House__._ I know it's a classic and doesn't need my help but, hey, Halloween is almost here. I can smell it!


----------



## thaddeus6th

You might think I'm a contrarian, but I'm not.

Anyway, a random historical ramble about some advantages women had in the Middle Ages: Thaddeus the Sixth: Advantages for Women in the Middle Ages


----------



## Juliana

thaddeus6th said:


> Anyway, a random historical ramble about some advantages women had in the Middle Ages: Thaddeus the Sixth: Advantages for Women in the Middle Ages



Now I want to read a Ye Olde Murder Mystery about a woman who claims her husband ordered her to kill someone...


----------



## thaddeus6th

Hehe. But what if he were a bigamist and, unknown to her, she was his second wife, and therefore they weren't legally married?!


----------



## Biskit

No animals at all this time, just a rant about online advertising, Five Great Ways To Roast Live Clickbait.


----------



## Toby Frost

I've never much cared for Halloween: growing up in Britain in the 1980s, it hardly existed as a festival. (We instead burned things to celebrate the grisly execution of a religious subversive.) However, I do find the techniques used by writers to create fear and suspense very interesting. Here is a blog post about that.

Words to That Effect: Five Things About Fear (and other quality alliteration)


----------



## Montero

Toby Frost said:


> I've never much cared for Halloween: growing up in Britain in the 1980s, it hardly existed as a festival. (We instead burned things to celebrate the grisly execution of a religious subversive.)


I remember one November 5th, fireworks going off like WW3, being asked by two baffled American tourists what was happening. I answered "Guy Fawkes night" and carried on my way. Rather later realised that my answer probably hadn't been in the least bit helpful......


----------



## thaddeus6th

Slightly serious business. A blog about the weird absence of Soviet dramas and histories: Thaddeus the Sixth: The Soviet Vacuum


----------



## CTRandall

@thaddeus6th Interesting post. You've definitely got a point (or a question, at least). That said, coming from a music background, Stalin's excesses are very well known and regularly taught as part of music history. I don't mean to belittle what he did to Cossacks or the mass starvations--they don't get the attention they deserve--but the overall level of oppression and violence (Shostakovich and Prokofiev survived, though several people around them didn't and Prokofiev fled to the West) is taught as part of 20th-century music history.

As I write that, it sounds pretty anemic in comparison to how Nazi atrocities are taught...


----------



## AlexH

Montero said:


> I remember one November 5th, fireworks going off like WW3, being asked by two baffled American tourists what was happening. I answered "Guy Fawkes night" and carried on my way. Rather later realised that my answer probably hadn't been in the least bit helpful......


Fireworks go off all day, all year in China. I asked two Chinese people why and neither knew. I asked an English teacher from Middlesbrough (living in China) and she said Chinese people set fireworks off in the day for any reason, like opening a new shop or a birthday.


----------



## Jo Zebedee

About my short story collection, coming out later today. 3 exclusive stories, and I doubt if anyone, anywhere, has come across all the stuff that's in this: 

Flash! On writing short stories - Jo Zebedee


----------



## Juliana

Congrats on the collection release Jo!


----------



## Jo Zebedee

Juliana said:


> Congrats on the collection release Jo!


Thank you! I just hope the formatting is okay!


----------



## Cathbad

Jo Zebedee said:


> About my short story collection, coming out later today. 3 exclusive stories, and I doubt if anyone, anywhere, has come across all the stuff that's in this:
> 
> Flash! On writing short stories - Jo Zebedee


Do you have a link, yet?


----------



## Jo Zebedee

Cathbad said:


> Do you have a link, yet?



I do! Just have to join it to my other books: 

https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B07K9KBKCJ/?tag=brite-21

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07K9KBKCJ/?tag=id2100-20


----------



## Cathbad

Jo Zebedee said:


> I do! Just have to join it to my other books:
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B07K9KBKCJ/?tag=brite-21
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07K9KBKCJ/?tag=id2100-20


Just grabbed it!


----------



## Jo Zebedee

Cathbad said:


> Just grabbed it!


Thank you! Xx


----------



## Jo Zebedee

The Places that inspire me - Jo Zebedee


----------



## Juliana

Jo Zebedee said:


> I do! Just have to join it to my other books:
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B07K9KBKCJ/?tag=brite-21
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07K9KBKCJ/?tag=id2100-20



Jo, text on Amazon US page is a bit wonky. See pic. Also, was it meant to be 99p/99c or is this correct?


----------



## Jo Zebedee

Juliana said:


> Jo, text on Amazon US page is a bit wonky. See pic. Also, was it meant to be 99p/99c or is this correct?
> 
> View attachment 48019View attachment 48019


Thanks, Ju - will fix when I get back in. And yes should be 99p


----------



## Jo Zebedee

Juliana said:


> Jo, text on Amazon US page is a bit wonky. See pic. Also, was it meant to be 99p/99c or is this correct?
> 
> View attachment 48019View attachment 48019


So annoying! The text hasn’t even gone up on the U.K. site! I’ve fixed it, I hope, and sorted out the price. I hope!


----------



## Juliana

Jo Zebedee said:


> I’ve fixed it, I hope, and sorted out the price. I hope!



Still showing the <br>s and the $1.29 price on the USA site. I'll check back in a while and see if the changes went through (in case it takes time to kick in?).


----------



## Jo Zebedee

Juliana said:


> Still showing the <br>s and the $1.29 price on the USA site. I'll check back in a while and see if the changes went through (in case it takes time to kick in?).


Cheers! It normally takes an hour or two, I think.


----------



## CTRandall

Posted an excerpt from Grad Bernart's research notes on the psychology of trees. This week features the rowan. All I can say is, trees be crazy, man!


----------



## The Big Peat

On Cheating Agency and The Most Magical Place On Earth


----------



## Stephen Palmer

On Monday I'm starting a new 5-part series "Five Upcoming Mental Health Crises," writing about the relationship between internet use and mental health.
Cheery stuff!


----------



## Toby Frost

Are you the latest model of a modern android replicant?

Words to That Effect: Gilbert & Sullivan's Blade Runner


----------



## Stephen Palmer

Five Upcoming Mental Health Crises 1/5.


----------



## Stephen Palmer

Five Upcoming Mental Health Crises 2/5.


----------



## night_wrtr

I've made a blog to help keep me focused and motivated on writing my novel. This post is a few thoughts on the Opening Pages .


----------



## Stephen Palmer

Five Upcoming Mental Health Crises 3/5.


----------



## HareBrain

Excellent posts so far, Stephen


----------



## thaddeus6th

A quintet of snapshot reviews: Thaddeus the Sixth: Snapshots Review 4: A New Review

More of a mixed bag this time.


----------



## CTRandall

@The Big Peat  I liked your article on agency. That said, I've got one word for you: _Candide._ It's a perfect example of a main character who has everything happen to him and does absolutely nothing himself (other than claim that this is "the best of all worlds").


----------



## Stephen Palmer

Five Upcoming Mental Health Crises 4/5.
last one tomorrow, then a piece on Kora (_The Girl With Two Souls_), then a review of the excellent & worrying _The Cyber Effect. _


----------



## CTRandall

A post on the sense of self in an ash coppice. I've said it before: trees are weird.


----------



## Stephen Palmer

Five Upcoming Mental Health Crises 5/5.


----------



## HareBrain

CTRandall said:


> A post on the sense of self in an ash coppice. I've said it before: trees are weird.



Has Grad read Jon Drori's "Around the World in 80 Trees"? Might be worth him taking a look.


----------



## CTRandall

@HareBrain   Thanks for that, I'll pass your book recommendation on to Bernart. He's working his way through Oliver Rackham's _Woodlands_ at the moment. It's slow going but incredibly informative.


----------



## Stephen Palmer

Raising Kora.


----------



## Stephen Palmer

My review of _The Cyber Effect_ - an important and timely book.


----------



## HareBrain

Very interesting blog series, Stephen. I'd like to see it on here somewhere, and getting discussion.

That book, and your _Girl With Two Souls_, has gone to the upper reaches of my TBR pile.


----------



## thaddeus6th

Slightly more randomly than usual, a septet of Bohemian Rhapsodies: Thaddeus the Sixth: Seven Bohemian Rhapsodies


----------



## Stephen Palmer

HareBrain said:


> Very interesting blog series, Stephen. I'd like to see it on here somewhere, and getting discussion.
> 
> That book, and your _Girl With Two Souls_, has gone to the upper reaches of my TBR pile.



Thanks for these comments!
Perhaps Brian will set up a thread somewhere.


----------



## Brian G Turner

Stephen Palmer said:


> Perhaps Brian will set up a thread somewhere.



I can only set up what people post to chrons. 

Preferably a few paragraphs of text at least, so that there's something already present for discussion.


----------



## Stephen Palmer

I'd prefer not to do it myself as people will slag me off for self-promoting! 
maybe Brian (author Brian) can copy & paste a few paras...
It's been interesting the lack of comment on my FB account. I think people are finding the mental health implications a bit difficult to go with. They love the internet too much, maybe...


----------



## The Big Peat

Letting Off Steam: An Interview with Mark Huntley-James


----------



## thaddeus6th

My review of Sword of Destiny (Witcher book), by Andrzej Sapkowski:
Thaddeus the Sixth: Review: Sword of Destiny, by Andrzej Sapkowski


----------



## Toby Frost

Things I didn't know when I started out...

Words to That Effect: What They Don't Tell You About Writing A Novel


----------



## Stephen Palmer

If you had to choose, would you prefer to be dominated by America or by China?


----------



## Stephen Palmer

Toby Frost said:


> Things I didn't know when I started out...
> 
> Words to That Effect: What They Don't Tell You About Writing A Novel



I like 4 especially.
And 6, of course!


----------



## AlexH

Stephen Palmer said:


> If you had to choose, would you prefer to be dominated by America or by China?


Hmmm. You present a compelling case but I'm not sure about your answer: Big Brother is rating you: life under China’s social ranking system

There will be life after Trump.

I also don't think recycling is the answer as plastic, for example, can only be recycled a limited number of times. We need to reduce consumerism in general.


----------



## Stephen Palmer

It's an exercise in imaginative realpolitik :/ America was like that for the 60 years before Trump. 

Agree with you about recycling, but there are bacteria-digestion options arriving, so that might be an answer to the present madness.


----------



## Toby Frost

Got to say that I completely disagree, but it was well-argued!


----------



## CTRandall

Investigating Poplar Culture.  

Read that title carefully before you click. Bernart is once again surprised--and frustrated--by the behaviour of trees.


----------



## CTRandall

@Toby Frost  Thank you, thank you, thank you for #6! My wife, dog and I have been arguing over that for a month. They were all set to leave me before that bit of wisdom!


----------



## Juliana

Toby Frost said:


> Things I didn't know when I started out...
> 
> Words to That Effect: What They Don't Tell You About Writing A Novel



Fabulous post Toby.  I happen to agree with all of them.


----------



## Stephen Palmer

@Toby Frost @AlexH  the SF novel I begin three weeks today is mostly set in China, I've been researching a lot...


----------



## thaddeus6th

Alex, I saw that on Twitter a little while ago. Creepy as hell.

Anyway, I rail against the desire by some to shift videogames to a digital-only approach: Thaddeus the Sixth: Why moving to digital only is a Bad Thing: part 1 - Games


----------



## Vladd67

thaddeus6th said:


> Alex, I saw that on Twitter a little while ago. Creepy as hell.
> 
> Anyway, I rail against the desire by some to shift videogames to a digital-only approach: Thaddeus the Sixth: Why moving to digital only is a Bad Thing: part 1 - Games


Seeing as your next blog is about ditching cash I thought this might interest you.
Cash has almost gone extinct in Sweden


----------



## thaddeus6th

Mr. 67, cheers for posting that. I'll slightly amend my forthcoming cash post. Ok if I give you a hat tip for it?


----------



## Vladd67

No problem


----------



## Juliana

This one's a repost of something I originally wrote for @crystal haven's blog... 
Since for the past week or so the internet has been full of 'rules for writing', here are three things I've learned:
With All Your Heart


----------



## thaddeus6th

On the madness of seeking to abolish physical money: Thaddeus the Sixth: Why moving to digital only is a Bad Thing: part 2 – Money


----------



## Biskit

Cats again. Sorry. The neighbour's oversized, amazing and adorable ginger beast strikes again.

Hands Up – An Educational Experience


----------



## CTRandall

A post on The Migratory Behaviour of Joggers. 
This is actually a piece of original research conducted entirely by an AI. Not only that, it is scheduled to be published in a peer-reviewed journal. The folks at County Durham College of Agriculture, Animal Husbandry and Fine Arts (where the AI was developed) say this is a world-first for AI. Cool!


----------



## Toby Frost

In which I go to a steampunk event, decide my new book actually isn't terrible, and contract a Medieval ailment.

Words to That Effect: Steampunks in Space, Editing the Novel -  and, er, Henry VIII


----------



## Stephen Palmer

Recent book reviews.


----------



## The Big Peat

"Fantasy Does Immersion Best": An Interview with Daniel E. Olesen


----------



## night_wrtr

The Small Victories  -  Trying to realize the cup is half full, and that I need to enjoy writing a bit more.


----------



## Juliana

night_wrtr said:


> Trying to realize the cup is half full, and that I need to enjoy writing a bit more.



Nice post. I've definitely been there before.


----------



## CTRandall

A review of Madeline Miller's _Circe_


----------



## Toby Frost

Not long now till I release the new book, and I'm getting nervous...

Words to That Effect: Launch Date - 18th of December!


----------



## thaddeus6th

From a new book to a very old one... I reviewed the Epic of Gilgamesh:
Thaddeus the Sixth: Review: The Epic of Gilgamesh


----------



## CTRandall

A Tale of Two Christmases, or An Amazon Carol.  Short version, first do a search for "christmas gin" on amazon.co.uk      No surprises there. Now do the same search on amazon.com       Finally, let me know how long it takes you to stop laughing, weeping or both.


----------



## Cathbad

CTRandall said:


> A Tale of Two Christmases, or An Amazon Carol.  Short version, first do a search for "christmas gin" on amazon.co.uk      No surprises there. Now do the same search on amazon.com       Finally, let me know how long it takes you to stop laughing, weeping or both.


Very odd!


----------



## Cathbad

CTRandall said:


> A Tale of Two Christmases, or An Amazon Carol.  Short version, first do a search for "christmas gin" on amazon.co.uk      No surprises there. Now do the same search on amazon.com       Finally, let me know how long it takes you to stop laughing, weeping or both.


Very odd!


----------



## HareBrain

@CTRandall , the first link seems to go to a blank Wordpress page. (The one in your signature works OK.)


----------



## Juliana

HareBrain said:


> @CTRandall , the first link seems to go to a blank Wordpress page. (The one in your signature works OK.)



(Same here)

Amazing (and terrifying) post, though! Although I live in the USA and a plain google search does in fact go straight to several types of gin, so all is not lost on the regular webosphere... (They all seem to be imported gins, though.)


----------



## CTRandall

@HareBrain and @Juliana   Thanks for pointing out the bad link.

This should work: A Tale of Two Christmases, or An Amazon Carol

I think one of the reasons for this is that the US version of Amazon doesn't sell alcohol.


----------



## Toby Frost

A few thoughts on the title...

Words to That Effect: Who Travels The Fastest?


----------



## Jo Zebedee

It's Christmas, which means it's time to say thanks and tell everyone they rock:

https://wp.me/p6EXEa-7M


----------



## HareBrain

Jo, that link goes to a login page (there's the word "edit" in the link which might be a clue why). Anyway, I got round it. Here's the post:

Jo Zeb Writes | Blog - Jo Zebedee

(And thanks for the kind mention! I hope it lives up to expectations!)


----------



## Jo Zebedee

HareBrain said:


> Jo, that link goes to a login page (there's the word "edit" in the link which might be a clue why). Anyway, I got round it. Here's the post:
> 
> Jo Zeb Writes | Blog - Jo Zebedee
> 
> (And thanks for the kind mention! I hope it lives up to expectations!)



Cheers! Let’s hope he manages to have picked up on my not-discreet hints


----------



## Biskit

A random piece of silliness. To be sung to the tune of "Old MacDonald". If you dare. Old Man Biskit.


----------



## thaddeus6th

I did an interview with some chap called TA Frost: Thaddeus the Sixth: TA Frost interview


----------



## CTRandall

A review of Kathleen Jamie's _The Tree House__._ Okay, it's neither fantasy nor sci-fi but both her imagination and writing are incredible, so cut me some slack.


----------



## Jo Zebedee

Today that rascal Sir Edric joined me 

Sir Edric’s Guide to Christmas - Jo Zebedee


----------



## Juliana

Jo Zebedee said:


> Today that rascal Sir Edric joined me



This is fabulous. Well done @thaddeus6th! 

I haven't blogged in a while, so playing a bit of catch up with a reading round-up. With a shout-out for @ctg.
Have Book, Will Read #20


----------



## Biskit

I don't do festive stuff. Except this time. Sheep Are By The Dozen.


----------



## Toby Frost

Geoffrey Chaucer presents: _The Aylien's Tale_

Words to That Effect: Alien in the style of The Canterbury Tales


----------



## The Big Peat

The Knight is No Fool

An interview with Thaddeus White


----------



## thaddeus6th

Thanks for the great questions, Big Peat


----------



## CTRandall

My friends at CDCAAHFA have discovered that yawning breaks time's arrow. Cool! And, as a corollary to their research, they've also learned that puppies (especially internet puppies) experiment on humans.


----------



## Juliana

A brief look at the past year for me.

And Onwards


----------



## Brian G Turner

OMG, I actually blogged - an updated to 2018. It's somewhat long and self-indulgent, though. 
http://www.chroniclesofempire.com/end-of-2018-update/


----------



## CTRandall

Something a little different from me. News that the East African Federation has banned the sale of the personal data of member states' citizens. Their alternative, however, is pretty extreme.


----------



## The Big Peat

The City of Brass by SA Chakraborty


----------



## Juliana

Nice review @The Big Peat! It's on my to-read list, and I _do_ love a flawed hero. (I'm moderating a panel she's on in February, and your review has given me a couple of ideas, so thanks!)


----------



## The Big Peat

Juliana said:


> Nice review @The Big Peat! It's on my to-read list, and I _do_ love a flawed hero. (I'm moderating a panel she's on in February, and your review has given me a couple of ideas, so thanks!)



I think you'd definitely like it. It's got a YA vibe that seems to fit in with some of the books you've listed as liking - I'm actually reading a Bardugo at the moment, and I see similarities. What's the panel on?


----------



## Juliana

Ooh, which Bardugo? If Six of Crows, I loved it.



The Big Peat said:


> What's the panel on?



I'm not really supposed to say until it's up on the Con website and officially out there, but *whispers* free will and prophecies.


----------



## The Big Peat

Juliana said:


> Ooh, which Bardugo? If Six of Crows, I loved it.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not really supposed to say until it's up on the Con website and officially out there, but *whispers* free will and prophecies.



Its Shadow and Bone and I've gotta say, after initially enjoying the writing style and premise a lot, the actions of the characters nearly made me throw the book across the room twice in ten pages. So it'll probably be a DNF.

edit: Also... yes. Yes, there'll be a lot of good questions for her based on that. I don't want to say more for the risk of spoiler territory, but a question about one of those subjects immediately sprang to mind. Go read the book so I can discuss it with you dagnabbit!


----------



## Juliana

The Big Peat said:


> Shadow and Bone



Her Six of Crows duology is her more recent work, and I liked it a lot more than Shadow and Bone. You don't actually have to read the Grisha books to read Six of Crows, although it takes place parallel to the Grishaverse. My daughter jumped straight in and had no problem following it. So maybe try that one instead? (It's a heist-style story with a band of thieves, and reminded me a little of Scott Lynch's Locke Lamora books.)


----------



## The Big Peat

Juliana said:


> Her Six of Crows duology is her more recent work, and I liked it a lot more than Shadow and Bone. You don't actually have to read the Grisha books to read Six of Crows, although it takes place parallel to the Grishaverse. My daughter jumped straight in and had no problem following it. So maybe try that one instead? (It's a heist-style story with a band of thieves, and reminded me a little of Scott Lynch's Locke Lamora books.)



I would have if the library had had it. But they didn't, so I couldn't. I'll either see if they have Six of Crows somewhere else in the borough, or maybe try her Wonder Woman book - I like her style, but the characters in this one are so dense that its a wonder that the earth's crust can hold them.


----------



## RJM Corbet

Brian G Turner said:


> OMG, I actually blogged - an updated to 2018. It's somewhat long and self-indulgent, though.
> http://www.chroniclesofempire.com/end-of-2018-update/


Keep on trucking


----------



## Juliana

When you find your writing going down dark paths..............
Dark, Darker, Darkest


----------



## The Big Peat

"Complex Ideas Under the Cover of Exciting Entertainment": An interview with Toby Frost

Thanks to @Toby Frost for his time


----------



## thaddeus6th

I'm flogging some stuff off. Books and videogames (mostly PS2/3, though if you want Shadow of Mordor for the PS4 that's up there). Quite like to sell, if possible, to Chronners as there's less chance of Dodgy Man From The Internet stuff happening. 

Anyway, some fantasy books up there, so give it a quick look if you're after a second hand (but very good condition) bargain:
Thaddeus the Sixth: Sale of books and videogames


----------



## HareBrain

The Big Peat said:


> "Complex Ideas Under the Cover of Exciting Entertainment": An interview with Toby Frost
> 
> Thanks to @Toby Frost for his time



That is a really good interview. Well done both!


----------



## Toby Frost

Thanks!


----------



## The Big Peat

Review of Prince of Fools by Mark Lawrence


----------



## Juliana

The Big Peat said:


> Review of Prince of Fools by Mark Lawrence



Interesting to see what you wrote about the quasi-European medieval setting; I read Prince of Fools after reading Mark's Thorns trilogy, set in the same world (some of the characters even cross paths in PoF), and that first trilogy makes it clear that we're in a post-apocalyptic Europe, around a thousand years after what appears to be a nuclear event.

I'm guessing he was building on his original trilogy, so it's interesting to see the reading of someone who _hasn't_ read the Thorns books—clearly something got lost or left out along the way if the future/past setting isn't coming across... Or maybe in the first book its intentional? I remember the second in Jalan's trilogy does have mentions of shop mannequins and plastic, but I don't remember if there's anything that explicit in the first.


----------



## The Big Peat

Juliana said:


> Interesting to see what you wrote about the quasi-European medieval setting; I read Prince of Fools after reading Mark's Thorns trilogy, set in the same world (some of the characters even cross paths in PoF), and that first trilogy makes it clear that we're in a post-apocalyptic Europe, around a thousand years after what appears to be a nuclear event.
> 
> I'm guessing he was building on his original trilogy, so it's interesting to see the reading of someone who _hasn't_ read the Thorns books—clearly something got lost or left out along the way if the future/past setting isn't coming across... Or maybe in the first book its intentional? I remember the second in Jalan's trilogy does have mentions of shop mannequins and plastic, but I don't remember if there's anything that explicit in the first.



I'd meant to address this better but forgot to do so - 

Yeah, Prince of Fools is pretty obviously post-apocalyptic Europe. It mentions train tracks and a tunnel through rock; I think it mentions plastic at some point.

But the result of this apocalypse isn't some interesting new setting, its medieval Europe with the serial numbers filed off. France, Low Country, Normandy, Scandinavia etc.etc.

Which is a problem to me because

1) I've read plenty about medieval Europe and plenty of pseudo-European historical settings and trying to keep my interest with this is going to require a very good effort indeed

2) I feel a bit cheated by the idea that an apocalypse happened, but it didn't change any cultural or political lines in Europe at all, just regressed everyone back to the Medieval age and everyone forgot what today looked like. That just feels super unrealistic and a bit lazy. And normally that's not something I'd make a big deal out of, but since the book forced me to pay attention to it, it kinda is.


----------



## Juliana

The Big Peat said:


> Yeah, Prince of Fools is pretty obviously post-apocalyptic Europe. It mentions train tracks and a tunnel through rock; I think it mentions plastic at some point.



Ah, got it. I was genuinely interested to see if it was something to do with starting at PoF, so I'm glad to see it isn't and that the post-apocalyptic world came across.

And re your other comments, fair enough! It didn't bother me, but I tend not to be particularly critical as long as I'm enjoying the story (which is why I don't write proper reviews on my blog...) 

(Ps. Just about to start City of Brass and looking forward to discussing it with you!)


----------



## The Big Peat

Juliana said:


> Ah, got it. I was genuinely interested to see if it was something to do with starting at PoF, so I'm glad to see it isn't and that the post-apocalyptic world came across.
> 
> And re your other comments, fair enough! It didn't bother me, but I tend not to be particularly critical as long as I'm enjoying the story (which is why I don't write proper reviews on my blog...)
> 
> (Ps. Just about to start City of Brass and looking forward to discussing it with you!)



It helps to be really grumpy and capable of seeing fault in everything at this point - the real reason I spent four years in Yorkshire 

But really, I'm like you too... but I got jogged out of enjoying the story by it. And yay for City of Brass!


----------



## AlexH

Exactly two years since I registered on this forum, here's my first thing I've blogged about in this thread. The Isle of Skye, Scotland: Sgurr na Stri Circular Photo Hike from Camasunary (Skye)

It starts with an overturned vehicle and includes one of the most picturesque views I've ever seen, plus The Bad Step.

I average almost exactly one post a day here (I noticed I did this-ish time last year too).


----------



## Juliana

AlexH said:


> The Isle of Skye, Scotland: Sgurr na Stri Circular Photo Hike from Camasunary (Skye)



Beautiful photos Alex!


----------



## thaddeus6th

The last snapshots review of various (fantasy) samples, for a little while, at least. Some good ones in here, a couple YA, and one I really liked and will likely end up buying:
Thaddeus the Sixth: Snapshots Review 5: The Reviewer Strikes Back


----------



## night_wrtr

Juliana said:


> Interesting to see what you wrote about the quasi-European medieval setting; I read Prince of Fools after reading Mark's Thorns trilogy, set in the same world (some of the characters even cross paths in PoF), and that first trilogy makes it clear that we're in a post-apocalyptic Europe, around a thousand years after what appears to be a nuclear event.
> 
> I'm guessing he was building on his original trilogy, so it's interesting to see the reading of someone who _hasn't_ read the Thorns books—clearly something got lost or left out along the way if the future/past setting isn't coming across... Or maybe in the first book its intentional? I remember the second in Jalan's trilogy does have mentions of shop mannequins and plastic, but I don't remember if there's anything that explicit in the first.



I'm glad I read The Broken Empire trilogy first, because he gradually works in small details to explain the setting over those books. The Red Queen's War is still good to be read on its own without knowledge of the others, but I definitely think some of the setting (or at least the what/why) gets lost.


----------



## night_wrtr

Thinking Like A Writer - Where I stumble into the process of daydreaming as if i'm reading a book, and not watching a movie.


----------



## Jo Zebedee

On Dublin2019’s blog: 

Touring Tuesdays: Magical Places - the Glens of Antrim - Dublin 2019


----------



## HareBrain

Jo, I don't see the rowan in the photo of the cairn?


----------



## Jo Zebedee

HareBrain said:


> Jo, I don't see the rowan in the photo]
> 
> I think the photo is older than when I visited - the plaque is now harder to find - so it might be a later addition. Assuming of course that my memory is right and there was one! I’m pretty sure though...


----------



## Juliana

Very nice, Jo!


----------



## CTRandall

Just when you thought the world couldn't get any stupider, Donald Trump decries 'Fake Fiction'!


----------



## Juliana

I interviewed @ctg on his books and writing:

Necromorphosis: Interview with C.T. Grey


----------



## thaddeus6th

A little late, but I reviewed Dragon Quest XI:
Thaddeus the Sixth: Review: Dragon Quest XI (PS4)


----------



## thaddeus6th

A review of Inheritance of Rome, which covers 400-1000 AD: 
Thaddeus the Sixth: Review: The Inheritance of Rome, by Chris Wickham

Also, a bump for this (sale of books and videogames): 
Thaddeus the Sixth: Sale of books and videogames


----------



## Juliana

My con schedule for Boskone in Boston... 

Boskone 56 Schedule


----------



## Stephen Palmer

Recent book news from me, an opinion piece, and a couple of new book reviews.


----------



## CTRandall

Inspired by a @Brian G Turner post on Tolkien's poetry and a casual comment about fictional book reviews by @tinkerdan   Here is my first review of Books that Should Not Be. This week: what if H.P. Lovecraft had written _Lord of the Rings? _


----------



## Biskit

The snow that's been working so hard elsewhere has come to Cornwall for a holiday, lying around in great white heaps. It took me four hours to drive twenty miles.  So I blogged a cat story just because. 
Knee-trembler.


----------



## CTRandall

The second in the series of Books that Should Not Be.  

This week, Albert Camus completes G.R.R.Martin's _Game of Thrones _series (because Martin never will). Don't ask me why the AI chose to do it in the style of a French existentialist/absurdist. I just report the stories, I don't make them up.


----------



## thaddeus6th

I forgot I scheduled this and it went up yesterday. Mm, professionalism. Anyway, a review of sci-fi 'history' Repulse: Thaddeus the Sixth: Review: Repulse, by Chris James


----------



## Jo Zebedee

I had a non-crisis of identity. So there's a first

On Identity - Jo Zebedee


----------



## The Big Peat

Spellslinger by Sebastien De Castell

Peat Long's Blog: Spellslinger by Sebastien de Castell


----------



## Juliana

The Big Peat said:


> Spellslinger by Sebastien De Castell



Interesting review. I haven't read this one, but I did read his Traitor's Blade books and found them enjoyable, though he also had very long and very descriptive fight scenes in them.


----------



## The Big Peat

Juliana said:


> Interesting review. I haven't read this one, but I did read his Traitor's Blade books and found them enjoyable, though he also had very long and very descriptive fight scenes in them.



I couldn't get into that. Based on Spellslinger I kinda want to give them another go... but not quite enough to open it up right now.


----------



## Brian G Turner

I didn't enjoy _Traitor's Blade_ and didn't finish reading it. I could forgive the reliance on plot convenience ("I was knocked unconscious and taken to the next setting the author wanted me in"), but when it came to the horse torture scene I had to put it down. It wasn't just the discomfort the scene intentionally invoked, but the sudden reveal that the main character had a deep spiritual connection to horses - something that had gone unmentioned in the first half of the book, and felt wholly contrived.


----------



## The Big Peat

The Not At All Late Peat's Top 10 Books Read Last Year



Brian G Turner said:


> I didn't enjoy _Traitor's Blade_ and didn't finish reading it. I could forgive the reliance on plot convenience ("I was knocked unconscious and taken to the next setting the author wanted me in"), but when it came to the horse torture scene I had to put it down. It wasn't just the discomfort the scene intentionally invoked, but the sudden reveal that the main character had a deep spiritual connection to horses - *something that had gone unmentioned in the first half of the book, and felt wholly contrived.*



Very bad writing indeed. And editing. I can get a writer forgetting to do that, but surely an editor should pick that shizzle up?


----------



## night_wrtr

Finding a Rhythm - The second draft, or how I continue to learn that there are no copy and past writing styles. Everyone is different and after letting myself discover my own method, writing is less of a chore, and a lot more fun.


----------



## thaddeus6th

A best of blog, from all the samples in Snapshots 2-5 I read (about two dozen). Some are really good, I'm planning on getting the Black Gate Chronicles right after I finish Oathbringer (which may be a while, but it's still a plan).

Anyway, good read for people after new fantasy: Thaddeus the Sixth: Snapshots – pick of the bunch


----------



## CTRandall

A review of one of the Chrons' own: Jo Zebedee's Waters and the Wild


----------



## Stephen Palmer

Kate Bush on creativity.


----------



## Biskit

Spring Frisk because Spring is starting and everything around the farm is getting frisky.


----------



## Juliana

Thoughts on Boskone, the con I attended this weekend...
Boskone 56 Round-up


----------



## CTRandall

A review of Danielle Steel's rewrite of Stephen King's _It__. _Haven't heard of it? I'm surprised. The BBC is already filming a TV adaptation starring Kiera Knightly and Nickolai-Kingslayer from GoT (can't remember his last name).

Oh, and Derek Jacobi is playing "It".


----------



## night_wrtr

Biskit said:


> Spring Frisk because Spring is starting and everything around the farm is getting frisky.



Our hens are starting to laying something fierce right now. Went from 1 or 2 a day over winter to nearly 10. It will be egg gifting season soon.


----------



## The Big Peat

Dorian, Peralta and Masculinity - A half baked blog from three in the morning


----------



## HareBrain

The Big Peat said:


> Dorian, Peralta and Masculinity - A half baked blog from three in the morning



I dunno -- I stuck a skewer in it and it came out clean. Impressively coherent for that time of day. I didn't even need to have watched the shows to know what you were talking about.


----------



## thaddeus6th

I reviewed Philip Matyszak's Ancient Rome on Five Denarii a Day:
Thaddeus the Sixth: Ancient Rome on Five Denarii a Day, by Philip Matyszak

Peat, just reading that and I think you omitted a bit by mistake: "Cox's hyper-masculinity is at times toxic but at the same time, he spends the majority of the series' arc"

Watched Scrubs, and liked it a lot, but not Brooklyn 99 (caught a snippet but that little bit didn't grab me).


----------



## The Big Peat

Aha! See Bryan. I told you it wasn't properly baked  Thanks Thad, amended now.


----------



## HareBrain

Look, I didn't read it, did I? I just paid the compliments mandated by our blackmail agreement.


----------



## thaddeus6th

Np, easy to miss stuff one's written oneself.


----------



## Biskit

night_wrtr said:


> Our hens are starting to laying something fierce right now. Went from 1 or 2 a day over winter to nearly 10. It will be egg gifting season soon.



Oh yes... We've somehow maintained a 2-3 per day over the winter. When I wrote the blog it had gone up to 4-5 a day, and yesterday they laid 8. On past experience, the peak in a month or two could be a dozen and a half per day, which is an awful lot of omelettes.


----------



## CTRandall

Biskit said:


> the peak in a month or two could be a dozen and a half per day, which is an awful lot of omelettes.



How does a chicken lay half an egg?


----------



## night_wrtr

Never Tell Me The Odds A few of my thoughts on the publication mountain writers face and choosing not to be discouraged by it.


----------



## Biskit

CTRandall said:


> How does a chicken lay half an egg?


Half eggs bottom right.
(OK, I really meant 1.5 dozen, but the baby eggs are fun.)


----------



## night_wrtr

Nice mix @Biskit . We have about 4 shades of brown and white, but all roughly the same size. 

We buy quail eggs every so often because the kids love how small they are and the fun patterns. I guess those can be considered quarter eggs.


----------



## Biskit

night_wrtr said:


> Nice mix @Biskit . We have about 4 shades of brown and white, but all roughly the same size.
> 
> We buy quail eggs every so often because the kids love how small they are and the fun patterns. I guess those can be considered quarter eggs.



We've seen even smaller eggs than those - it usually seems to be a hen just coming into lay, or sometimes an elderly hen.
As for colours, ours hens are a mongrel flock with some Araucuna genes in there so we also get blue/green, and we have one hen who lays a rich mauve/brown egg, and some White Leghorn that lay the really crisp white. Somewhere (can't find it now) we have a 'rainbow egg collection' photo.


----------



## CTRandall

Next in the series of Books that Should Not Be: a review of Douglas Adams' rewrite of _Memoirs of a Geisha_


----------



## Stephen Palmer

This week I wrote a new series on the theme of SF and its speculation about consciousness and the mind.
Here's part 1...
These are opinion pieces. Replies welcome!


----------



## Stephen Palmer

Replied to, CT!


----------



## CTRandall

A follow up to one of my previous experiments with big tech and big data. Breaking Google Translate. Again. With the help of Scotland and Star Wars.


----------



## AlexH

CTRandall said:


> A follow up to one of my previous experiments with big tech and big data. Breaking Google Translate. Again. With the help of Scotland and Star Wars.


Coincidence: https://www.sffchronicles.com/threads/570502/post-2309700


----------



## CTRandall

@AlexH  Thanks for that link. I haven't read that collection yet so it was nice to find a new (for me) poem from her. And the coincidence is kind of cool, too!


----------



## Jo Zebedee

On not box-ticking - Jo Zebedee I had a little rant. This one focuses on being inclusive with our characters.


----------



## Biskit

Sheep. Can't seem to get away from sheep. As it happens, a writing prompt coincided with the last chapter of our black sheep, Cilla, so, Fade To Black.


----------



## Stephen Palmer

Loads of new posts!


----------



## thaddeus6th

I rambled about my book (Crown of Blood, out 6 April), and posted the lovely map I drew using expert cunning: Crown of Blood – out 6 April


----------



## Juliana

My latest reading round-up...
Have Book, Will Read #21


----------



## Stephen Palmer

Couple of new book reviews.


----------



## thaddeus6th

Stephen, that reminds me a bit of the book I'm reading now (it's post-Neanderthal but very much Stone Age), called After the Ice, covering 20,000 to 5,000 BC.


----------



## The Big Peat

The Value of a Good Magician


----------



## The Big Peat

Finally on a blogging roll - Five Books: A Springtime Selection

A rather Chronstastic selection this time round. Next up, interview questions...


----------



## The Big Peat

The Shape of Stories


----------



## Cathbad

A new blog, a new flash fiction story...

Cathbad's Short Horror​


----------



## CTRandall

Artificial Intelligence Discovered Keeping Artificial Pets  Very Philip K. Dick, and it's got a great graphic, too!


----------



## The Big Peat

Why Max Gladstone is one of the best things about fantasy today


----------



## Jo Zebedee

On day jobs | Jo Zebedee  on Patreon
					

Official Post from Jo Zebedee : I've posted, many times before, about whether having a day job as a writer is a good thing, and i've been pretty consistent that, for me, I find it good to have one. What I've never really talked about is what kind of day job might work with writing. One of the...




					www.patreon.com
				




Basically, I'm combining my two hats here, management stuff and writing with my new golden rule about working and writing: 

Earn as much as you can per hour; work as few hours as you need to. 

I think the future for doing more of this is good.


----------



## thaddeus6th

Interesting, Jo.

Sometimes I consider Patreon as the idea of regular money, even if it's low (certainly to start with) is appealing given the time it takes to write and publish stuff. I really like the named character bonus ($10 level). Is that just for a single month, though, or a certain number of months at that tier, or if you are at that level when the call goes out for potential names?

Edited extra bit: something I heard suggested from the Patreon people is to ask your patrons the sort of bonuses they want. Might be a good way to get suggestions.


----------



## Jo Zebedee

thaddeus6th said:


> Interesting, Jo.
> 
> Sometimes I consider Patreon as the idea of regular money, even if it's low (certainly to start with) is appealing given the time it takes to write and publish stuff. I really like the named character bonus ($10 level). Is that just for a single month, though, or a certain number of months at that tier, or if you are at that level when the call goes out for potential names?
> 
> Edited extra bit: something I heard suggested from the Patreon people is to ask your patrons the sort of bonuses they want. Might be a good way to get suggestions.


I thought the named character would be a one off thing - I might need to make that clearer.  it is something I will move to the higher tier if it gets popular and swamped - whilst honouring those who signed up at the middle tier of course 

Once I get any patrons I will ask what they want, for sure.  

It is a slow build I’m told and if nothing comes of it I won’t be worried


----------



## The Big Peat

In honour of the return of GoT, a slightly silly blog post - the characters of GoT as rugby teams

Disclaimer; Swearing. Very specific swearing. I kinda had to to honour the show, right?


----------



## CTRandall

A review of Peter Frankopan's _The Silk Roads__. _Yes, it's a real book this time. I actually had to read something, rather than making up a fake book to review.


----------



## thaddeus6th

Ha, Peat, that reminds me of the Daily Mash (back when I read it) writing about Narnia's football team. They were all rubbish except for Aslan, who's a giant, magic, talking lion who is also Jesus.


----------



## The Big Peat

thaddeus6th said:


> Ha, Peat, that reminds me of the Daily Mash (back when I read it) writing about Narnia's football team. They were all rubbish except for Aslan, who's a giant, magic, talking lion who is also Jesus.



Narnia's just not really overflowing with athletic talent when you come down to it.


----------



## HareBrain

The Big Peat said:


> Narnia's just not really overflowing with athletic talent when you come down to it.



All those centaurs have two left feet.


----------



## CTRandall

@HareBrain  I think you're posting on the wrong thread. Try the one for the worst joke you've ever heard.


----------



## Ursa major

HareBrain said:


> All those centaurs have two left feet.


I thought the biggest problem is that they don't pass the ball...



...they just hoof it up the pitch....


----------



## thaddeus6th

A review (maybe a little vague as I wanted to avoid spoilers beyond the premise) of Oathbringer, the third Stormlight Archive entry. Which, again, I rather liked: Review: Oathbringer (Stormlight Archive book 3), by Brandon Sanderson


----------



## Brian G Turner

Jo Zebedee said:


> Basically, I'm combining my two hats here, management stuff and writing with my new golden rule about working and writing:
> 
> Earn as much as you can per hour; work as few hours as you need to.
> 
> I think the future for doing more of this is good.



I'm cynical of Patreon working for anyone unless they already have a significant following. I look at YouTubers with big subscription numbers pulling small dollar figures on Patreon. There's also the danger of Patreon changing the rules to grab a bigger percentage, too, which is something I believe they tried before. 

Personally I think putting your efforts into your business, Jo, remains the most cost-effective - but I'll be happy to be proved wrong.


----------



## Jo Zebedee

Brian G Turner said:


> I'm cynical of Patreon working for anyone unless they already have a significant following. I look at YouTubers with big subscription numbers pulling small dollar figures on Patreon. There's also the danger of Patreon changing the rules to grab a bigger percentage, too, which is something I believe they tried before.
> 
> Personally I think putting your efforts into your business, Jo, remains the most cost-effective - but I'll be happy to be proved wrong.



Well, that was pretty much what the blog argued....

The context of Patreon is that they do change their terms next month and those already enrolled keep the better terms,hence launching now. My time maintaining it should be low.

Putting my efforts into my business is an ongoing thing and I continue to work away. But I’d like writing income to continue to become more significant so that there is a balance. Hence the blog: hourly rate is one of the focuses within that business. But writing income strands are worth looking at too and Patreon is a significant one for a growing number of writers.


----------



## The Big Peat

Jo Zebedee said:


> On day jobs | Jo Zebedee  on Patreon
> 
> 
> Official Post from Jo Zebedee : I've posted, many times before, about whether having a day job as a writer is a good thing, and i've been pretty consistent that, for me, I find it good to have one. What I've never really talked about is what kind of day job might work with writing. One of the...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.patreon.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Basically, I'm combining my two hats here, management stuff and writing with my new golden rule about working and writing:
> 
> Earn as much as you can per hour; work as few hours as you need to.
> 
> I think the future for doing more of this is good.



There be wisdom here. Hell, even if you're not a writer, there be wisdom here. 

The trick is now to work out which of industries offer the best go here and get requalifying.

Also... for Americans, staying in work simply to get health care is an even more powerful incentive. I remember reading an article a while back on Americans who spend 10-15 years working like mad in very high-pay environments and living frugally, then retire in their 40s... a lot of them still pick up shifts at Starbucks or where ever, simply to get health insurance.



CTRandall said:


> A review of Peter Frankopan's _The Silk Roads__. _Yes, it's a real book this time. I actually had to read something, rather than making up a fake book to review.



A real book? Stop this silliness!


Good review. I have a copy that I got as a gift somewhere - I should dig it out sometime.


----------



## Stephen Palmer

thaddeus6th said:


> Stephen, that reminds me a bit of the book I'm reading now (it's post-Neanderthal but very much Stone Age), called After the Ice, covering 20,000 to 5,000 BC.



That's a fantastic book - Steven Mithen. He also wrote _The Singing Neanderthals _- recommended.


----------



## Stephen Palmer

CTRandall said:


> A review of Peter Frankopan's _The Silk Roads__. _Yes, it's a real book this time. I actually had to read something, rather than making up a fake book to review.


I couldn't finish that one. Read like a list.


----------



## Brian G Turner

Jo Zebedee said:


> Well, that was pretty much what the blog argued....



Oops, my bad! I do normally read your blog but I was a bit pushed for time this week!


----------



## CTRandall

Stephen Palmer said:


> I couldn't finish that one. Read like a list.



It is the nature of a historical survey, I think. Some of topics, however, were new to me (the Ghaznavids come to mind) and kept my interest, while the twin themes of east-west connections and economics, rather than religious/ethnic identity or ideology, as a driving force of history was done well.

For anyone with a decent background on the history of Central Asia, however, this book will definitely lack depth.


----------



## The Big Peat

Wyrd Sisters by Sir Pterry


----------



## thaddeus6th

Several years out of date, I review the XCOM DLC (which I got on sale). Mostly positive, to be honest: XCOM 2 DLC Review (PS4)


----------



## Juliana

On the benefits of belonging to more than one writing community:

Crossing the Streams: reaching across writing communities


----------



## The Big Peat

I would probably choose a giant anteater: An interview with RJ Barker



thaddeus6th said:


> Several years out of date, I review the XCOM DLC (which I got on sale). Mostly positive, to be honest: XCOM 2 DLC Review (PS4)



I was thinking very hard of getting all that about a year ago, but decided Long War 2 was free and better - glad to hear you enjoyed it though.


----------



## thaddeus6th

Big Peat, that's the advantage of being a citizen of the PC Master Race rather than a console peasant.


----------



## thaddeus6th

Some daft comedy, mixing the enthusiasm of Jasper/Colin with the self-regard of Sir Edric. First of some videos about The Three-Inch Fool, an Argonian with a fondness for cheese and murder: The Three-Inch Fool part 1


----------



## CTRandall

An Easter egg for everyone: Peter Rabbit rewritten in the style of a Marvel Comic.  This is another of GEBen's creations but, rather than a review, the research team at CDCAAHFA has given me permission to post the entire story. Hope you enjoy!


----------



## logan_run

I like to see theatrical version of the foundation series. Anything by e.e. doc smith.


----------



## CTRandall

A theatrical version? Maybe Samuel Beckett. Or Lin-Manuel Miranda (wrote Hamilton). I wonder if an AI will have to pay the price 
of admission to see a show or if I can sneak it in on my phone.


----------



## The Big Peat

The Empyreus Proof by Bryan Wigmore


----------



## HareBrain

I always enjoy your reviews, Peat, but that one especially for some reason! Thanks!


----------



## Jo Zebedee

Nice review.  

I wrote about being happy by finding your writing identity. On identity and writing sanity - Jo Zebedee


----------



## Biskit

Chickens again. Three in, one out. On the Last Legger.


----------



## Juliana

A list of resources for writers that my local kid lit group compiled. Disclaimer: I only know a few of these recommendations personally!

Resources For Writers


----------



## Toby Frost

A few thoughts about steampunk.

What Is Steampunk, And Is It Dead Yet?


----------



## CTRandall

A review of The Moth Snowstorm by Michael McCarthy


----------



## thaddeus6th

I'm not going to make a habit of this but I hope a one-off repeat is ok, as I've some stuff for sale (cheap, of course) and I'll be giving it to charity fairly soon, so if you're interested (mostly fantasy books and videogames), give it a look: Sale of books and videogames


----------



## The Big Peat

A Brightness Long Ago by Guy Gavriel Kay


----------



## thaddeus6th

A ramble about morality mechanics in RPGs: 
Musing on RPG Morality Mechanics


----------



## CTRandall

I set up a "subscription" to my blog. Essentially three newsletters a year with original short stories and, once I finish my novel, special offers. I'm keeping it basic--not paying for newsletter services--so we'll see how it goes.


----------



## CTRandall

And now a proper post, inspired by a recent woodland walk through anemone, bluebells and ramsons. Scientists Discover the Aesthetics of the Universe.


----------



## pambaddeley

Forgot to post - my latest blog entry was about publication of my book - Reaching the Finish Line – Pam Baddeley, Writer


----------



## thaddeus6th

Ahem. I scheduled this and then forgot I'd done so, so I'm posting this a couple of days late.

My review of The Blue Book of the War, which is quite old: Review: The Blue Book of the War, edited by Herbert Strang


----------



## Ashleyne

I started typing out some recent coincidence, and I thought it'd make a good blog post. Problem was, I didn't hae a blog.

That was an hour ago. Need I say more.









						The Unwitting Psychic
					

The number ’53’. It’s the number I picked from the air inside my head. I needed some way of distinguishing one of my characters’ houses from the uniformity of her terrace. A…




					rainbowmaccabe.home.blog


----------



## The Big Peat

Quick and probably stupid post on GoT


----------



## Juliana

A quick round-up from the writing conference I went to a couple of weeks ago.

NESCBWI 19 Conference Roundup


----------



## Mouse

Fudge. 





						Post | Holly Blue
					






					www.hollybluebridport.com


----------



## Abernovo

Mouse said:


> Fudge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Post | Holly Blue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.hollybluebridport.com


That picture has to be one of the best sales pitches ever. I'm close to drooling, just looking at it. Interesting snippet of info about the origins of fudge, too.


----------



## Juliana

Abernovo said:


> That picture has to be one of the best sales pitches ever. I'm close to drooling, just looking at it. Interesting snippet of info about the origins of fudge, too.



Agreed! Mouse, the shop looks amazing!!!


----------



## The Big Peat

The Imaginary Corpse by Tyler Hayes


----------



## Mouse

Abernovo said:


> That picture has to be one of the best sales pitches ever. I'm close to drooling, just looking at it. Interesting snippet of info about the origins of fudge, too.





Juliana said:


> Agreed! Mouse, the shop looks amazing!!!



Thank you, both.


----------



## Teresa Edgerton

It looks very tempting, Mouse.


----------



## Jo Zebedee

Emotional depth. It drives me as a writer. But it can't be bottled:





__





						On Emotional Depth - Jo Zebedee
					

I know, I know, I’ve had nothing out for so long, it must seem like I’m not writing anymore. I am. But, here’s the thing… nothing is ready yet to come out. And part of that is to do with emotional depth, the thing I drive all my books with. I’ve two books on the […]




					wp.me


----------



## CTRandall

The Love Poetry of Trees, including a sample written by a poplar grove named Edward.


----------



## thaddeus6th

Review of After the Ice, by Steven Mithen:








						Review: After the Ice, by Steven Mithen
					

After the Ice covers human prehistory from 20,000 BC to 5,000 BC. This extends from the Last Glacial Maximum (LGM), covers the initial war...




					thaddeusthesixth.blogspot.com


----------



## Stephen Palmer

Writer's Lab, Shrewsbury Library, 1/6.
Terrific first session.
Loads of fun!


----------



## Stephen Palmer

thaddeus6th said:


> Review of After the Ice, by Steven Mithen:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Review: After the Ice, by Steven Mithen
> 
> 
> After the Ice covers human prehistory from 20,000 BC to 5,000 BC. This extends from the Last Glacial Maximum (LGM), covers the initial war...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thaddeusthesixth.blogspot.com



Really superb book.
I'm reading his _The Prehistory Of The Mind _at the moment.


----------



## thaddeus6th

Stephen, about prehistoric psychology?

I reviewed Alan Lloyd's Hundred Years War:
Review: The Hundred Years War, by Alan Lloyd 

It's a good intro/overview of the conflict. I put some extra reading recommendations in at the end.


----------



## Juliana

Stephen Palmer said:


> Terrific first session.
> Loads of fun!



That does look fun!

Here's one from me: on writing and non-writing.
The Importance Of Non-Writing


----------



## Stephen Palmer

thaddeus6th said:


> Stephen, about prehistoric psychology?



Kind of.
It's a theoretical framework for the evolution of the mind.
An outstanding read.
My review here.


----------



## CTRandall

A review of Ngugi wa Thiong'o _A Grain of Wheat__._ Not exactly sci-fi or fantasy but I think several of you here have wide reading tastes.


----------



## Stephen Palmer

Writer's Lab session 2 went really well at Shrewsbury Library.
 went really well at Shrewsbury Library.


----------



## Juliana

A quick thread hijack to ask if any of our blogging community would be interested in either reviewing or interviewing us (or anything else!) for our upcoming DISTAFF anthology launch (August 15th).

For those who don't know what this is: a group of Chrons members have been working on putting together a sci fi anthology of stories by women writers. You can find out more about Distaff and see the full list of authors on our website, DISTAFFanthology.wordpress.com. (Or have a peek at the thread in the Writing Group forum.)

A big thanks to @The Big Peat, @SilentRoamer and @Parson who have already offered.


----------



## millymollymo

I've committed bloginess over on my writer's group site. Writer's Growth


----------



## millymollymo

Then there's that Distaff Anthology everyone's talking about: Distaff A Science Fiction Anthology by Female Writers - The Cover. | Shellie Horst


----------



## CTRandall

"A" is for Auroch. And for Absurd. An AI-generated children's primer about cattle. Seriously, you can't make this stuff up. I've got to give a hand to GEBen for its take on the letter "G", though.


----------



## Biskit

Two things - it's that time of year when lambs are born, so I wrote about that in Back To Black, complete with gratuitously cute lamb photos, and almost at the same time (because it's been just one of those months) I posted an entry to #BlogBattle on the prompt "Corona" - Memories Going Pop.


----------



## CTRandall

Wow, things are a little slow in here. Is everyone already on summer holiday? Anyway, here's a review of Naomi Novik' Uprooted.


----------



## thaddeus6th

I haven't blogged much for a while, to be honest.


----------



## CTRandall

A lot of the usual suspects seem AWOL at the moment.


----------



## Juliana

I haven't blogged in forever! Need to put some time into it...


----------



## thaddeus6th

A blog. Gosh.

I reviewed Flight from the Dark, the first Lone Wolf gamebook: Review: Flight From The Dark (Lone Wolf book 1), by Joe Dever and Gary Chalk


----------



## thaddeus6th

A short review of Blood of Elves: Review: Blood of Elves, by Andrzej Sapkowski


----------



## Jo Zebedee

__





						An Income of One's Own - Jo Zebedee
					

Gosh, I have a lot of writing friends having it tough at the moment. It’s heartbreaking, because these are good writers, some of them are award winning, published (Big 6 even, for some), well regarded with fan bases. But this gig still doesn’t pay them enough to have time to write the amount...




					wp.me
				




It doesn't make for happy reading, maybe. But hey-ho.


----------



## Juliana

Just what everyone needs in their lives: the DISTAFF Anthology Playlist. (A bit of fun for our upcoming launch...)
The DISTAFF Anthology Playlist


----------



## Jo Zebedee

Juliana said:


> Just what everyone needs in their lives: the DISTAFF Anthology Playlist. (A bit of fun for our upcoming launch...)
> The DISTAFF Anthology Playlist



So much fun!


----------



## CTRandall

A review of Stephen Baxter's _Proxima_


----------



## StilLearning

*Space stuff that caught my eye and made me think or feel inspired* - including an absolutely stunning video compiled from images of a space probe's visit to a comet core - you can go to it direct here:


----------



## The Big Peat

Back in the game with a review of The Relic Guild by Edward Cox


----------



## Juliana

Summer updates plus my Worldcon and Titancon schedule...
Summer 2019 Updates


----------



## Vladd67

thaddeus6th said:


> A short review of Blood of Elves: Review: Blood of Elves, by Andrzej Sapkowski


This inspired me to dig it out again, it’s sitting waiting for me to finish my current read.


----------



## thaddeus6th

Funnily enough, it was waiting a bit before I read it (still got a hefty pile to work through). Good stuff, though, I think.


----------



## The Big Peat

First Set of Interviews with the Distaff Gang - Decided to split it into 3, not 2, so this is Juliana, Susan and Millymollymo


----------



## StilLearning

I don't usually do editorials but I had an allergic reaction to some of the reactions to the Apollo anniversary: Editorial (or me, jumping the gun): NASA is not an exploration agency


----------



## Steve Harrison

It's been a long time since I blogged, so I just posted this one about the background to my new novel:









						Clear Vision
					

A few years ago my mid-teen daughter asked me, why aren’t there many all-out adventure novels featuring girls as the main characters?I shrugged, a...



					www.goodreads.com


----------



## The Judge

I've just done a guest blog about *Distaff* on Thaddeus's blog  Guest Blog: Anthologising – Not Just Spinning A Line, by Damaris Browne


----------



## The Big Peat

Second Set of Interviews for Distaff


----------



## CTRandall

A review of Distaff. Congrats to all of the authors on today's release!


----------



## Jo Zebedee

CTRandall said:


> A review of Distaff. Congrats to all of the authors on today's release!


Thank you so much!


----------



## Cat's Cradle

Just ordered the paperback of _Distaff_. Best of luck with this, everyone!


----------



## thaddeus6th

Ahem. Been light on blogging and lately and forgot to add this (guest post) about Distaff: Guest Blog: Anthologising – Not Just Spinning A Line, by Damaris Browne


----------



## The Judge

I put it up already, Thaddeus!  (But better twice than not at all!)


----------



## thaddeus6th

Blargle. Sorry.


----------



## The Big Peat

Since we seem to have a theme going here... 

Distaff


----------



## The Big Peat

And since I seem to be in full spam mode:

Meeting of Minds: Five Examples of Cultures Meeting That Would Make Great Fantasy Inspirations



CTRandall said:


> A review of Distaff. Congrats to all of the authors on today's release!



Thanks for the shout out!


----------



## HareBrain

The Big Peat said:


> And since I seem to be in full spam mode:
> 
> Meeting of Minds: Five Examples of Cultures Meeting That Would Make Great Fantasy Inspirations



Wonderful post! I want to read those.


----------



## Abernovo

The Big Peat said:


> And since I seem to be in full spam mode:
> 
> Meeting of Minds: Five Examples of Cultures Meeting That Would Make Great Fantasy Inspirations


The last one is particularly interesting, in terms of a lack of general awareness. There were also many Laskars (sailors from what is now India, Pakistan, Banglades, and Sri Lanka) who lived in communities along the coastlines of the British Isles. And West African sailors who established homes, and businesses, in port towns.

They stayed, intermarried, and were integral members of local communities. If you want a literary reference, look at a throwaway line from _Treasure Island_, by Robert Louis Stevenson. Long John Silver's wife is mentioned as being of colour, and living with him in the South of England, as if this is completely unremarkable. And, she manages his business interests in Bristol. Admittedly, this is a white sailor's wife, but it shows that, in coastal towns at least, it was not so unusual to see people of colour, or that they would be involved in community affairs, trade, and financial affairs.

I'd love to see more of this sort of stuff in fiction, especially fantasy novels with port and trade towns.


----------



## thaddeus6th

A rambly review type thing about The Great Immersion Overhaul (Skyrim mod): Ramble: The Great Immersion Overhaul (Skyrim mod, PS4)


----------



## The Big Peat

thaddeus6th said:


> A rambly review type thing about The Great Immersion Overhaul (Skyrim mod): Ramble: The Great Immersion Overhaul (Skyrim mod, PS4)



You said no fast travel but mentioned carts/ferry - how does that work? Only fast travel along prescribed routes?


----------



## thaddeus6th

Ah. Fast travel is when you click an icon on the map and are instantly transported. The carts and ferries are used by approaching them in person and paying a fee (ferries might be free, I forget) so it's not 'fast travel' in the gaming mechanic sense. But it's a really useful way to cut down travel time.

Also, I didn't want to make the ramble super long, but a way to improve this more is with the Hearthfire DLC, if you get stewards at your extra houses. They can then get you a personal cart. This not only increases the number of cart locations from 5 to 8, the personal carts also go to more, smaller, settlements (like Shor's Stone or Rorikstead).


----------



## The Big Peat

thaddeus6th said:


> Ah. Fast travel is when you click an icon on the map and are instantly transported. The carts and ferries are used by approaching them in person and paying a fee (ferries might be free, I forget) so it's not 'fast travel' in the gaming mechanic sense. But it's a really useful way to cut down travel time.
> 
> Also, I didn't want to make the ramble super long, but a way to improve this more is with the Hearthfire DLC, if you get stewards at your extra houses. They can then get you a personal cart. This not only increases the number of cart locations from 5 to 8, the personal carts also go to more, smaller, settlements (like Shor's Stone or Rorikstead).



Gotcha. Gotta say, I doubt I'd appreciate that part of the mod - there's only so long one can spend watching the mighty adventurer run, and run, and run, and...


----------



## thaddeus6th

Honestly, it didn't annoy me too much. And if fast travel were enabled it'd pretty much destroy the economic rebalancing of making items worth more, but also a lot heavier.


----------



## CTRandall

This is a straight line. Curiously enough, this post is a bit of a curve-ball.


----------



## Cathbad

CTRandall said:


> This is a straight line. C


Wonderful!


----------



## The Big Peat

Forgotten Classics - REF's Serpentwar and Five Friday Fantasy Thoughts



CTRandall said:


> This is a straight line. Curiously enough, this post is a bit of a curve-ball.



That was really cool


----------



## CTRandall

@Cathbad @The Big Peat  Glad you liked it! It is a weird post and I wasn't sure how people would react to it.


----------



## Dennis E. Taylor

Street cycling. Okay, I grant you that's a little off topic. I also posted it on a snowboarding forum, so I'm _really_ off the deep end.


----------



## millymollymo

Distaff...  I blogged about... DISTAFF Have you heard of it? Surely not? (Yes again. Sorry, not sorry) I promise to move on...I do have other things ...I think.
This time it's about the reviews I've caught, and I plan to update as I find more.








						Distaff: Launched. -
					

Distaff: An All Female Science Fiction Anthology was officially launched in Belfast at Titancon – this year’s European Fantasy Convention.




					www.millymollymo.com


----------



## The Big Peat

Coincidentally, the third set of Distaff interviews is here


----------



## Mouse

I win Most Sci-Fi Initials.


----------



## Abernovo

Mouse said:


> I win Most Sci-Fi Initials.


 This is so true.


----------



## Jo Zebedee

I committed bloggery about our conventions, and a call to arms! 





__





						Convention season! - Jo Zebedee
					

This time, a mere two weeks ago (it feels like about a year) I was having a minor hyperventilation about going to Dublin, for Worldcon, coming back to Belfast, for Titancon, and balancing the many, many things to do and people to meet that all of this would entail. Now, I’m at the other end […]




					wp.me
				




(No, @Abernovo , I am not chair. I worry there's a bloody big yet on the end of that statement, though...)


----------



## The Big Peat

The Golem and the Djinni by Helene Wecker


----------



## Jo Zebedee

A local student filmmaker worked with me on a book trailer for Inish Carraig, and I blogged about the process here: 









						Making Inish Carraig's trailer - Jo Zebedee
					

One of my daughter’s friend, Gaigai Xie, is a talented up and coming film maker, and we met last year to talk about her making a book trailer for Inish Carraig. I was thinking of something quite static, as many trailers are, but Gaigai had bigger plans and decided to make a live action film […]




					wp.me


----------



## Abernovo

I was well impressed with that trailer, Jo. A short film, rather than a series of images, and it really got the essence of your book. Very well made.


----------



## Jo Zebedee

Abernovo said:


> I was well impressed with that trailer, Jo. A short film, rather than a series of images, and it really got the essence of your book. Very well made.


I thought it was really ambitious and captured the feel really well


----------



## Biskit

Me and my books, which is a bit of a departure, hosted as a guest spot on the IndieSpotlight on BeforeWeGoBlog. Strictly speaking, I wrote this months ago which is just as well because I've barely done anything or been online for weeks due to pressure of life, work and the universe.


----------



## Montero

Jo Zebedee said:


> A local student filmmaker worked with me on a book trailer for Inish Carraig, and I blogged about the process here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Making Inish Carraig's trailer - Jo Zebedee
> 
> 
> One of my daughter’s friend, Gaigai Xie, is a talented up and coming film maker, and we met last year to talk about her making a book trailer for Inish Carraig. I was thinking of something quite static, as many trailers are, but Gaigai had bigger plans and decided to make a live action film […]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wp.me


That is a very polished product given, especially given the resources. Well tense.


----------



## The Big Peat

Jo Zebedee said:


> A local student filmmaker worked with me on a book trailer for Inish Carraig, and I blogged about the process here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Making Inish Carraig's trailer - Jo Zebedee
> 
> 
> One of my daughter’s friend, Gaigai Xie, is a talented up and coming film maker, and we met last year to talk about her making a book trailer for Inish Carraig. I was thinking of something quite static, as many trailers are, but Gaigai had bigger plans and decided to make a live action film […]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wp.me



That is rather cool.



Biskit said:


> Me and my books, which is a bit of a departure, hosted as a guest spot on the IndieSpotlight on BeforeWeGoBlog. Strictly speaking, I wrote this months ago which is just as well because I've barely done anything or been online for weeks due to pressure of life, work and the universe.



Nice little insight there - I love to hear about all those daft inspirations like Demonica rather than Monica.


As for me - I'm rather annoyed and therefore have a double instalment -

What Writers Are

Five Surrenders of Power


----------



## Montero

Particularly like your point about Sam Vimes in Five Surrenders of Power


----------



## Biskit

It's like waiting for a bus this week. Another guest blog piece I wrote a while back has just come out, this time on The Protagonist Speaks which is more strictly an "interview" of the main character from my books. 

(Mods - if this is the wrong place for it, please move it along to somewhere more appropriate.)


----------



## The Big Peat

War For The Oaks


----------



## Stephen Palmer

A small announcement.


----------



## Jo Zebedee

Being the first, not the next - Jo Zebedee - on marketability and stuff like that.


----------



## CTRandall

@Jo Zebedee  Marketability and "niche" appeal are tough, especially as what's niche now may well be the hot trend tomorrow. And I totally agree with you about the mediocrity of many heavily publicized, big publishing-house books. I've read several recently which surprised me with their low-quality. Often, these are by established authors, and it seems publishers are happy to put out anything by a recognized name in the assumption it will sell. Major reviewers (New York Times, in particular) regularly jump on the bandwagon, praising to no end books which I find hard to finish. (I'm thinking of Gaiman's recent take on Norse myth--utterly lacking in drama==and Stephen Fry's _Mythos_--also lacking, though I can understand that some might like his style more than I do.)


----------



## StilLearning

An attempt to round-up the news, rumours, and things might be one or the other, WRT India's MIA Moon lander:








						An update on India's lunar lander...
					

Update on the update :  The (fairly reliable) word is that the Vikram lander has been located, and is in one piece - but is tilted on its ...




					ancientsolarsystem.blogspot.com


----------



## Stephen Palmer

Recent posts, including book reviews etc.


----------



## CTRandall

A Haunting above Thornthwaite: A Cumbrian Ghost Story


----------



## Juliana

I haven't been on this thread in a while, so still catching up on reading all your posts! (For some reason the Chrons keeps forgetting to tell me when there are thread updates...)

Anyway, here's one from me; the first part of my trip to Ireland.
Ireland Roundup: Part I (Worldcon)


----------



## Steve S

Recently posted about my three favourite fantasy worlds: Middle-earth, Osten Ard and Gormenghast. See post here.


----------



## CTRandall

A review of _The Corpse Roads of Cumbria_. Yes, they are real. Just one more reason to love the Lake District.


----------



## Juliana

The second part of my Ireland trip: Belfast and Titancon.

Ireland Roundup: Part II (Titancon)


----------



## Steve S

Just added a new blog post: 'Monsters and Me - my favourite monsters in literature and film'


----------



## StilLearning

Elon Musk's update on his new rocket, stood in front of the prototype. The guys manner while giving it suggest to me someone very uncomfortable with public speaking, although that may just be the weather there: Here's Elon Musk's Starship rocket update in full


----------



## Juliana

Here's the third and last part of my Ireland trip report. 

Ireland Roundup: Part III (Titancon coach tour and Howth)


----------



## thaddeus6th

I reviewed Michael Psellus' Chronographia:




__





						Review: Fourteen Byzantine Rulers, by Michael Psellus
					

This book, also known by the more pleasing title of The Chronographia, charts the history of the Eastern Roman Empire (or, more accurately...




					thaddeusthesixth.blogspot.com


----------



## Stephen Palmer

Lots of new blog posts recently on all sorts of subjects...


----------



## Stephen Palmer

How it all began.


----------



## Stephen Palmer

Maps, and the love of them.


----------



## CTRandall

How Oliver Rackham's _Woodlands_ permanently altered my perception of woodlands. Chopwell Woods, or Irony is in the Axe of the (be)Holder


----------



## Stephen Palmer

Burn! (x5)


----------



## AlexH

Stephen Palmer said:


> Burn! (x5)


Noooooooooo! Have you destroyed all digital copies too?

Everything I read today seems to be related to songs I've listened to today, which include Deep Purple's Burn. "All I hear is "Buurrrrn!""


----------



## Stephen Palmer

AlexH said:


> Noooooooooo! Have you destroyed all digital copies too?



I lost the original digital copies with changes of computer and storage systems (early '90s, so no email storage or anything). At the time, I assumed Orbit would keep digital copies - turned out they didn't! So that was a bit of a shock.
I do have early digital copies of some novels that I think are publishable, but I'm pretty ruthless with my material. I need to progress, move forward. There's not much on my studio Mac that I think is worth keeping...


----------



## Stephen Palmer

Could it happen...?


----------



## Biskit

I blogged a short for #BlogBattle - Clone Alone.


----------



## Jo Zebedee

Le sigh: 





__





						On the thorny issue of rejection - Jo Zebedee
					

Rejections happen to writers. They have happened to all your favourite authors. They happen to every jobbing writer I know. They may not get talked about a lot, but they still happen. A la CBT it’s up to each writer how they take those rejections – but you can twist every thought in your head […]




					wp.me


----------



## HareBrain

There's another type (or sub-type), Jo, and I know at least two people who've had one: the rejection that gives as a reason something fairly trivial and easily fixed, but doesn't suggest you revise and resend. Which is just baffling.


----------



## Jo Zebedee

HareBrain said:


> There's another type (or sub-type), Jo, and I know at least two people who've had one: the rejection that gives as a reason something fairly trivial and easily fixed, but doesn't suggest you revise and resend. Which is just baffling.


I wonder does that come under the near miss category? But that's just bloody annoying, that one.


----------



## CTRandall

Hell is Other People's Pets


----------



## Stephen Palmer

Recent book reviews.


----------



## Stephen Palmer

Jo Zebedee said:


> I wonder does that come under the near miss category? But that's just bloody annoying, that one.


... it could be that random element again... just saying...


----------



## Juliana

Here's one from me: on giving your story some space to breathe.

Breathing Space


----------



## thaddeus6th

I blogged this yesterday. But I'm posting it today. Like a rebel:




__





						The Outer Worlds – Early Thoughts (PS4)
					

Yes, yes, pre-ordering games is generally a bad thing. But this game, by Obsidian (makers of Fallout New Vegas and Pillars of Eternity) lo...




					thaddeusthesixth.blogspot.com


----------



## Steve S

Self-doubt is a challenge for any writer - read my latest blog post for some tips on how to overcome it.


----------



## Biskit

It seems I blogged about myself today. Another of the SPFBO author interviews I did has come up as the Halloween edition on the Thousand Scar's blog.

And, as it happens, I just blogged about chickens again. Not sacrificed at midnight on Halloween or any such nonsense, just cute chicks and idiot hens, Psycho, Honey and Momma Flake.


----------



## Jo Zebedee

Support in SFF 




__





						On Paying it Forwards - Jo Zebedee
					

Yesterday, I had a lovely day. It was the day many people heard from the Arts Council of Northern Ireland if they’d been successful in receiving funding for some writing this year (some more will hear on Monday, I’m expecting). It was especially lovely because, this year, I wasn’t waiting to...




					wp.me


----------



## CTRandall

A review of Tade Thompson's _Rosewater_


----------



## CTRandall

@Biskit   Love the names of the hens! And...  "I’ve had a timer running on my phone to go and check on the Horus brood, _every fifteen minutes_."  

Bwa ha ha ha! I mean this in the nicest way, but sometimes it is amazing how stupid human beings can be.


----------



## Juliana

Some of my recent reads...
Have Book, Will Read #22


----------



## thaddeus6th

Quick review of The Outer Worlds:




__





						Review: The Outer Worlds (PS4)
					

I finished my first playthrough of this game a few days ago, playing as a high intellect sniper type of character.       I’ve got to say m...




					thaddeusthesixth.blogspot.com


----------



## The Big Peat

The House of Binding Thorns by Aliette de Bodard


----------



## Stephen Palmer

Review as slideshow.


----------



## Stephen Palmer

Hear the author speak!
Shrewsbury Biscuit Podcast.


----------



## The Big Peat

The Killing Moon by NK Jemisin and Why Fantasy Shouldn't Stand in Tolkien's Shadow


----------



## Stephen Palmer

Thoughts on recent election events.


----------



## The Big Peat

Stephen Palmer said:


> Thoughts on recent election events.



There needs to be an option on the Like button for "I fully support the messages contained in this post but the subject material leaves me so vexed no positive emotion is possible".


----------



## Stephen Palmer

I concur.


----------



## Biskit

Another of the SPFBO guest blog things (although my book is now out of the contest). This RockStarLit Book Asylum and the series of short/flash fictions they've running under the banner of Tales from Asylum.


----------



## Juliana

Not for all you clever lot, of course, but because I always see people asking about it (and because I, too, was a confused newbie once upon a time!!)...
Critiques, Betas, And Editors, Oh My! A Beginner’s Guide…


----------



## CTRandall

Don't know how, but I managed to snag an interview with Prof. Millicent Robinson, talking about Artificial Curiosity. Amongst the many suprises, the biggest was, perhaps, her suggested means of identifying artificial intelligence.


----------



## Stephen Palmer

Recent book reviews, including the brilliant _Thinking, Fast & Slow_ by Daniel Kahneman.


----------



## Stephen Palmer

First book cover reveal!


----------



## Montero

It's a beautiful cover, except - I'm afraid I read the curly T as a C - especially the for Two - it looked like Cwo to me...


----------



## Stephen Palmer

The perils of Edwardian fonts!


----------



## CTRandall

@Stephen Palmer  Nice artwork. It's distinctive, avoiding typical tropes and styles. It should stand out nicely in a crowd. i get what Montero says about the T/C thing but it didn't bother me.


----------



## Biskit

Ginger It Up. Cats, again. And a pony, just because.


----------



## StilLearning

More random space stuff, including satellites that shoot each other with harpoons and a radio telescope that's floating in space beyond the Moon's far side. 









						Space satellites that fire harpoons and nets, radio observatory beyond the Moon starts its mission, and could we live on Mars?
					

Pick o' the podcasts:     Main engine cutoff: An interview with a company developing harpoon and nets for capturing spacecraft     365 days...




					ancientsolarsystem.blogspot.com


----------



## Juliana

An interview with @Stephen Palmer about the new editions of his Factory Girl trilogy, and his inspiration for the series.
Factory Girl: Interview with Stephen Palmer


----------



## Stephen Palmer

I'd like to say a special thank you to Juliana for her support and interest over the years.
Friends from SFF Chronicles have not been forgotten in the opening pages of _The Conscientious Objector._


----------



## CTRandall

A triple review of Stephen Fry's _Mythos_, Gaiman's _Norse Mythology_ and _The Sagas of the Icelanders._ In a Mexican standoff between Fry, Gaiman and a Viking horde, who do you think will win?


----------



## Stephen Palmer

Stephen Fry.


----------



## CTRandall

@Stephen Palmer  Yeah, yeah, everyone's a fan of the man. But have you ever been to Iceland? It rocks!


----------



## thaddeus6th

More, and less, writing: A Sort of Writing Hiatus


----------



## The Big Peat

On Violence and Fig Leaves


----------



## Dan Jones

The Big Peat said:


> On Violence and Fig Leaves



Super blog, as usual.


----------



## StilLearning

In a change from my usual (which is space and technology news, and is here Unexplained oxygen on Mars, Star Wars trailer, alcohol in space, space politics, weird structures near the Sun and much more! ) I'm blogging an artistic experiment... would be interested to know what people think, although this is a very hastily done and rough thing just to give an idea of how the final piece would work:








						An experiment in horror....
					

If you enjoy this then come see some more on my Etsy page, here !      Hey, it's been a while but I suddenly have some time on my hands (re...




					manyworldsart.blogspot.com


----------



## CTRandall

@StilLearning  The optical illusion works great! Very cool!


----------



## StilLearning

Thanks - whoa, positive feedback  I guess that commits me to completing the finished piece!


----------



## Stephen Palmer

Thoughts on the election result.


----------



## The Big Peat

The Book of Skulls by Robert Silverberg



thaddeus6th said:


> More, and less, writing: A Sort of Writing Hiatus



I'm sorry to hear that Thad, but happy that it's for a good cause.


----------



## Abernovo

The Big Peat said:


> The Book of Skulls by Robert Silverberg


Oh, I love that book. I first read it as a teenager, and it struck such a chord, for various reasons.


----------



## thaddeus6th

Thanks, Big Peat. Still doing tiny bits of writing. The thing that irks me a bit is that my books are well-rated, but sales (excepting Bane of Souls, which broke 1,000) have been pretty low. Anyway, still might write more fiction in the future, but right now it just doesn't make sense.


----------



## The Big Peat

thaddeus6th said:


> Thanks, Big Peat. Still doing tiny bits of writing. The thing that irks me a bit is that my books are well-rated, but sales (excepting Bane of Souls, which broke 1,000) have been pretty low. Anyway, still might write more fiction in the future, but right now it just doesn't make sense.



I feel like that's the new norm, and that's why the grim advice that anyone who live life without feeling the need to write fiction should. And I totally get why you don't right now. But hopefully the urge will return some time in the future!


----------



## StilLearning

I think that has been my entire experience of trying to write anything - between family and holding down a day job that is all there's time for


----------



## The Big Peat

The Bones Ships by RJ Barker


----------



## Juliana

The Big Peat said:


> I totally get why you don't right now. But hopefully the urge will return some time in the future!



Agreed @thaddeus6th!!!

Here's one from me; hopefully it'll help those of you who are a little low on inspiration... A post on using images and vision boards to help your story evolve.
What’s Your Vision?


----------



## CTRandall

I wrote a brand new Christmas carol for my students--_It's Christmas on my Phone__._ Any time I write a song that causes a student to spontaneously paraphrase Nietzsche, I consider it a success.


----------



## Toby Frost

My top five horses in Warhammer. Arguably a bit niche, but someone's got to do it.









						The Top Five Horses Of Wargaming
					

Everybody likes horses, and it's a poor wargame that doesn't include some sort of cavalry. One thing that wargaming companies cannot agre...




					inaworldofpaint.blogspot.com


----------



## The Big Peat

Toby Frost said:


> My top five horses in Warhammer. Arguably a bit niche, but someone's got to do it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Top Five Horses Of Wargaming
> 
> 
> Everybody likes horses, and it's a poor wargame that doesn't include some sort of cavalry. One thing that wargaming companies cannot agre...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> inaworldofpaint.blogspot.com



That is an A+ article. Mad props for the Green Knight and Mad Count shoutouts - the Green Knight in particular is a lovely model.


----------



## Toby Frost

Thanks - I once converted my own Green Knight, but I'd love to get hold of one of the original metal ones. I probably ought to have mentioned the Death Korps horse (if it is one) and those weird mutant things the dark elves ride, but that's enough horses for now!


----------



## The Big Peat

Merry Bah Humbugmas - my gift to youse is blog posts





__





						Friday Five: Thoughts on Writing and Fantasy
					

1) I've already talked a fair bit about Anna Smith-Spark's interview with RunalongWomble and how much her response about violence resonated ...




					peatlong.blogspot.com
				








__





						The Hogfather by Sir Pterry
					

I doubt I'm the only nerd out there whose Christmas traditions include finding time to revisit Sir Terry Pratchett's take on the festive sea...




					peatlong.blogspot.com


----------



## Biskit

Cats again, mostly because I'm struggling to type with a large furry blob between me and the screen - Who? Me?


----------



## thaddeus6th

A first impressions ramble on Civ VI, for the PS4: Civilization VI (PS4): First Impressions


----------



## The Big Peat

Turning Darkness Into Light by Marie Brennan


----------



## thaddeus6th

Whilst idly browsing I happened to see there are some great games coming out this year. Here's a quick preview of a few of them: Great Games in Early 2020


----------



## The Big Peat

An early introduction to what will be lots of talking about Daggerspell


----------



## The Big Peat

Double blog post time!

My top 10 of 2019 and My List of Recs for New Fantasy Readers based on what they like

All recommendations for the latter list welcomed! The former, needless to say, is unimprovable on as my taste is flawless.


----------



## thaddeus6th

Longer ramble about Civ VI for the PS4: Review: Civilization VI (PS4)


----------



## Juliana

Sometimes it's extra hard to identify the story we need to tell...
Finding YOUR Story


----------



## The Big Peat

Today I would like to present my stupidest blog idea in a long time:

Daggerspell In Depth Review Pt 1


----------



## The Big Peat

Line of Duty and Stories in Machines

Tagging @Dan Jones as I think he's the person who'll like this most.


----------



## Dan Jones

The Big Peat said:


> Line of Duty and Stories in Machines
> 
> Tagging @Dan Jones as I think he's the person who'll like this most.



Yeah, I think that's a brilliant blog. I never thought about LOD that way, but it's there in what Le Carré used to call "people sitting at a desk across from one another and doing violence to each with words." And yeah, you need a machine (most likely Governmental or industrial I suppose) to hover over the characters in that way. Really interesting!


----------



## Stephen Palmer

Recent book reviews.


----------



## The Big Peat

The Traitor by Seth Dickinson


----------



## thaddeus6th

In shocking news, I both finished a fantasy book and wrote a review about it: Review: A Mage’s Power (Journey to Chaos Book 1), by Brian Wilkerson


----------



## Biskit

Poo. Since leaving the corporate world I now shovel the literal rather than the figurative, and then this writing prompt came up... By The Bucket Load


----------



## StilLearning

A carnival of space news, videos, podcasts, and links to generally interesting reading material: In the news this week: Mega constellations, Clone Wars trailer, the Sun up close, and lots lots more...


----------



## StilLearning

Our usual weekly carnival of space and exploration podcasts, videos, and links to articles that caught our attention. This week... In the news this week: Mega constellations, Clone Wars trailer, the Sun up close, and lots lots more...


----------



## olive

The Big Peat said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Hogfather by Sir Pterry
> 
> 
> I doubt I'm the only nerd out there whose Christmas traditions include finding time to revisit Sir Terry Pratchett's take on the festive sea...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peatlong.blogspot.com


----------



## The Big Peat

Five Five - Comfort and Challenge


----------



## StilLearning

The optical illusion painting I posted about earlier on this thread is partway through its final, acrylic-on-canvas, version: The streets of R'lyeh (under construction)....


----------



## AlexH

StilLearning said:


> The optical illusion painting I posted about earlier on this thread is partway through its final, acrylic-on-canvas, version: The streets of R'lyeh (under construction)....


That's awesome! I love it as a static image too.

P.S. The video wouldn't go full screen or let me copy its URL so I could view it larger.


----------



## StilLearning

I'm afraid it's a limitation of blogger - I'll see if my much neglected youtube account will stil let me in. Thanks for pointing that out to me! In the meantime does this work: 



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1226774048513748994


----------



## AlexH

A surreal and beautiful temple just outside Bangkok:








						Erawan Temple and Museum's Huge Three-Headed Elephant & Incredible Interior
					

Photos proving I really did climb a spiral staircase inside an elephant's leg to look over Bangkok from its belly and visit a cave-like Buddhist shrine in one of its three heads



					alexharford.uk


----------



## J-Sun

I've been doing a thing "in which I post some of the upcoming week’s birthdays and review at least a story by one or more of the birthday boys or girls." Today's weekly installment was "Birthday Reviews: Norton, Phillips, Rocklynne."

(Previous installments:

Birthday Reviews: Benford, Deutsch, Farmer
Birthday Reviews: Asher, Delaney
Birthday Reviews: Schenck, Shirley, Szilard
)


----------



## StilLearning

My ususal weekly roundup of bits and pieces of news from space industry, research and space exploration:








						This week in Space news: Learn about Axiom Space's plan for the first commercial space station, space hazards are an urgent cause for US politicians, astronaut meets dog, watch ESA's Solar Orbiter mission launch, and a lot more...
					

Learn the ins and outs of pseudoscience, and debunking it: Read 'Escaping The Rabbit Hole' here .    Want to support the future science and...




					ancientsolarsystem.blogspot.com


----------



## thaddeus6th

Some great photos there, Alex.


----------



## CTRandall

Finally back into my blog with my first post of this year. A review of Max Tegmark's _Life 3.0_


----------



## Biskit

Chickens and brushes.


----------



## StilLearning

Some really huge meteors, a satellite rescue vehicle in action, Earth has had a miniature moon orbiting it for the last three years, and Mars turns out to be geologically active....








						Space news this week: A new space industry is born, Earth has another moon, huge meteors galore, and lots, lots more...
					

Learn the ins and outs of pseudoscience, and debunking it: Read 'Escaping The Rabbit Hole' here . Want to support the future science and e...




					ancientsolarsystem.blogspot.com


----------



## StilLearning

Finally got around to finishing this to a halfway decent standard: Answers for Authors: Are there any realistic stardrive ideas?


----------



## Juliana

I haven't blogged in ages! And then I finally wrote this one, and forgot to post it. Ugh. Anyway, a write-up of the writing conference I went to in February.

Con Round-Up Part I: SCBWI NYC


----------



## thaddeus6th

What does it take to get me blogging again?

A pandemic, apparently.

Some reading suggestions for people who are going to have a lot of time on their hands:




__





						Quarantine Reading
					

Hey, kids.       I don’t blog much nowadays but thought it might be useful for some people (the elderly, asthmatics, those with other unde...




					thaddeusthesixth.blogspot.com


----------



## Jo Zebedee

This is very cool - resources for young writers. I was delighted to be able to contribute: 





__





						So you wanna write a sci-fi book….?, The Blank Page
					

Today I'm thrilled to welcome local writer Jo Zebedee to The Blank Page! Jo is a Sci-Fi and Fantasy author and knows much more about these genres than I...



					theblankpage.kellymccaughrain.com


----------



## AlexH

Jo Zebedee said:


> This is very cool - resources for young writers. I was delighted to be able to contribute:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you wanna write a sci-fi book….?, The Blank Page
> 
> 
> Today I'm thrilled to welcome local writer Jo Zebedee to The Blank Page! Jo is a Sci-Fi and Fantasy author and knows much more about these genres than I...
> 
> 
> 
> theblankpage.kellymccaughrain.com


Good advice for anyone. I should definitely do more of that daydreaming thing!


----------



## StilLearning

Jo Zebedee said:


> This is very cool - resources for young writers. I was delighted to be able to contribute:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you wanna write a sci-fi book….?, The Blank Page
> 
> 
> Today I'm thrilled to welcome local writer Jo Zebedee to The Blank Page! Jo is a Sci-Fi and Fantasy author and knows much more about these genres than I...
> 
> 
> 
> theblankpage.kellymccaughrain.com



Good advice, written plainly and concisely. Thank you!


----------



## Stephen Palmer

Recent book reviews.


----------



## StilLearning

A carnival of space related news, videos, and podcasts: SpaceX and OneWeb are launch huge numbers of satellites, NASA's lunar gateway plans are (big surprise) officially coming unstuck, Kuwait seen from orbit, our Sun proves to be home to more and more surprising and hard-to-fully-explain phenomena, and loads more... 










						This week in space news: RIP lunar gateway, iron rain, SpaceX and OneWeb launch huge batches of satellites and lots, lots more...
					

Learn the ins and outs of pseudoscience, and debunking it: Read 'Escaping The Rabbit Hole' here . Want to support the future science and en...




					ancientsolarsystem.blogspot.com


----------



## thaddeus6th

Review of Lancaster and York, by Alison Weir: Review: Lancaster and York (The Wars of the Roses), by Alison Weir


----------



## Stephen Palmer

Mythos Week, day one.


----------



## AlexH

I wrote mini-reviews of my 70 favourite films from the 2010s:
https://www.imdb.com/list/ls049362246/

Not really a blog post but hopefully of use in these times. Lots for kids, including my #1!


----------



## Stephen Palmer

Mythos Week, day two.


----------



## Stephen Palmer

Mythos Week, day three.


----------



## Stephen Palmer

Mythos Week, day four.


----------



## Stephen Palmer

Mythos Week, day five.
Tomorrow I'll be debuting the full artwork for _Woodland Revolution._


----------



## CTRandall

I haven't posted in ages. Here's a return to business with a post on experimental bioeconomics:
Cocaine Hippos and Tigers in Kilts


----------



## Stephen Palmer

A true revolution...


----------



## StilLearning

A rundown on the various (fairly) realistic places sci-fi characters could call home, or at least use to couch surf across the galaxy. Part 1 looks at conventional space stations, planetary bases, and megastructures like McKendree cylinders and Stanford rings where the obstacle is cost not engineering.








						Answers for Authors: Where can my characters stay as they travel the galaxy?
					

Learn the ins and outs of pseudoscience, and debunking it: Read 'Escaping The Rabbit Hole' here .           Want to support the future sc...




					ancientsolarsystem.blogspot.com


----------



## Ashley R

Well, yesterday I put up a blog about the Fermi Paradox from a YouTube video I found.

 Interesting Speculation on the Fermi Paradox 

And today I put up on my other blog a piece about my hobby.

Keith & Pearson's CA Suits: Build Finished

Enjoy.


----------



## Juliana

A long overdue con report...

Con Round-Up Part II: BOSKONE


----------



## Biskit

I ended up writing about poo again, and chickens - A Funny Smell.


----------



## StilLearning

Since everyone has so much time at home right now here's a brief intro to a new, admittedly very nerdy, hobby you might like to try (and which I've been doing for a couple of years) : Satellite spotting. Believe me, with Scottish weather it's all about the timing...









						Satellite spotting!
					

Learn the ins and outs of pseudoscience, and debunking it: Read 'Escaping The Rabbit Hole' here .         Want to support the future scienc...




					ancientsolarsystem.blogspot.com


----------



## Stephen Palmer

Real revolution.


----------



## thaddeus6th

A mini-book review: Review: Time of Contempt, by Andrzej Sapkowski


----------



## Biskit

I wrote about writing, which I don't often do, and the perils of being a pantser - Caught With My Pantser Down.


----------



## The Big Peat

On Introducing Readers


----------



## J-Sun

Yesterday, as part of my ongoing coverage of Asimov in the year of his hundredth birthday, I talked about six of the last seven short works he published in the 1940s (the seventh being a Foundation story that was included with a novel-length one to make up _Second Foundation_ and I'll be getting to both of those soon).

Asimov’s Centennial: Six Stories, April 1946-October 1948


----------



## The Big Peat

New Noise - some thoughts on how fantasy has changed. Blame @HareBrain


----------



## HareBrain

The Big Peat said:


> New Noise - some thoughts on how fantasy has changed. Blame @HareBrain



Another good read. And you dashed that off just yesterday? Wow.


----------



## The Big Peat

HareBrain said:


> Another good read. And you dashed that off just yesterday? Wow.



It's a lot easier to do when you only start thinking as you hit the keyboard. Maybe.

I need to build up a stock if I'm to exhaust you with blogs though...


----------



## The Big Peat

Day 3 of my attempt to make @HareBrain regret asking for Daily Blogs - On Disney and Marvel


----------



## HareBrain

The Big Peat said:


> Day 3 of my attempt to make @HareBrain regret asking for Daily Blogs



Failed, even though it mentions genres I have no interest in.

This lasts for the length of the lockdown, right?


----------



## The Big Peat

HareBrain said:


> Failed, even though it mentions genres I have no interest in.
> 
> This lasts for the length of the lockdown, right?



As long as it takes. Oh, at first you'll be all happy about this, but they'll get weirder and weirder, and some day you'll wake up thinking "What have I done?"

One day.







But not too weird yet. Today's blog -

Project Transformation - The Beginning


----------



## HareBrain

Still unbroken, sucka. Nice one. And I like the story premise. If I can offer just a few words of gentle advice: DON'T **** IT UP.


----------



## The Big Peat

HareBrain said:


> Still unbroken, sucka. Nice one. And I like the story premise. If I can offer just a few words of gentle advice: DON'T **** IT UP.



Refreshingly direct as advice goes.

Anyway. Here's Friday's and today's -

Friday Five

Slow Burning


----------



## HareBrain

The Big Peat said:


> Slow Burning



Good post as always. There's a third kind of "hook" that usually works best for me, though, and that's awe/wonder. It might be that there's no real action and no characters are deeply explored, but a fantastical idea is seeded (sometimes in a few words) that makes me silently gasp and feel desperate to experience it in more detail. The best prologues work this way, though then the book risks losing me with a dull first chapter.


----------



## Juliana

The Big Peat said:


> Slow Burning





HareBrain said:


> There's a third kind of "hook" that usually works best for me, though, and that's awe/wonder.



Interesting points from both of you. I can honestly say, though, that I've loved books with both fast and slow-paced beginnings — what matters is that it's well done! 

However, I think I often quite like a middle-of-the-road approach, where's there some action but it's not terribly life threatening. HB, I'm thinking of your opening to TGP here, with the diving scene. There's enough going on to be interesting, and to teach us a bit about the characters, but no one is exactly fighting for their lives.

Hooky action prologues, I think, can be quite effective DEPENDING on what comes next. I think if the first chapter is too jarring in terms of pace, it can be off-putting. I'm not saying that the first chapter has to be like the prologue, just that it should have a different sort of tension, maybe, to keep you reading. (Like those cop movies that start with a chase scene or something, and then we cut to the actual opening — it can't be just the cop going to work as usual, it needs something like us wondering if the traumatized cop is getting fired, etc. You know what I mean!)


----------



## HareBrain

Juliana said:


> However, I think I often quite like a middle-of-the-road approach, where's there some action but it's not terribly life threatening. HB, I'm thinking of your opening to TGP here, with the diving scene.



For me, that would count as an awe/wonder opening, purely because of the very idea of diving into an ancient ruin. But that's probably quite personal.

The kind of opening you describe, though, can fit with something @Toby Frost has mentioned a couple of times, which is to show someone doing a job they're good at, if it's interesting enough.


----------



## The Big Peat

Juliana said:


> Interesting points from both of you. I can honestly say, though, that I've loved books with both fast and slow-paced beginnings — what matters is that it's well done!
> 
> However, I think I often quite like a middle-of-the-road approach, where's there some action but it's not terribly life threatening. HB, I'm thinking of your opening to TGP here, with the diving scene. There's enough going on to be interesting, and to teach us a bit about the characters, but no one is exactly fighting for their lives.
> 
> Hooky action prologues, I think, can be quite effective DEPENDING on what comes next. I think if the first chapter is too jarring in terms of pace, it can be off-putting. I'm not saying that the first chapter has to be like the prologue, just that it should have a different sort of tension, maybe, to keep you reading. (Like those cop movies that start with a chase scene or something, and then we cut to the actual opening — it can't be just the cop going to work as usual, it needs something like us wondering if the traumatized cop is getting fired, etc. You know what I mean!)





HareBrain said:


> For me, that would count as an awe/wonder opening, purely because of the very idea of diving into an ancient ruin. But that's probably quite personal.
> 
> The kind of opening you describe, though, can fit with something @Toby Frost has mentioned a couple of times, which is to show someone doing a job they're good at, if it's interesting enough.



Maybe this needs to be a thread in the Writing Forum. Or a roundtable discussion that can go on the blog! (Lets see if I can trick the bunny into providing articles for himself to read...)

I do think we're back to the definition thing. What do people mean by hook? Action? Wonder? What Bryan talks of as a Wonder opening, I do think that's a type of Action opening; that seems like a weird definition but in terms of the structure I think they're similar. They're both about a character's reaction to and actions with something big and external, where the reader payoff is mainly in "What is happening/What is this" and the Who and What of the character is narrowed down to a certain aspect of the character - which is possibly why Pixar has the "Show your character doing what they do best" thing as they tend to have fairly hooky/actiony openings and that allows them to pull that off while showing the most important thing about the character... and then they slow it down and explore their situation properly. Which I think is probably the most crowd pleasing move if pulled off right but it does feel difficult to me and I think it is missed more often than hit. What Juliana says about it potentially being jarring is spot on. 

Both of my finished manuscripts have Boom-style hooks and then "slow it down" continuations. Most of my current projects have slow burn starts. Maybe I need to go back to the former to start finishing 

Anyway, enough of this interesting question, that'll never crush HareBrain's spirit. It's time for something silly.

If Books Were Drinks


----------



## HareBrain

The Big Peat said:


> What Bryan talks of as a Wonder opening, I do think that's a type of Action opening; that seems like a weird definition but in terms of the structure I think they're similar. They're both about a character's reaction to and actions with something big and external



The sense in which I meant it was more the reader's reaction to the author's imagination. The examples I was thinking of were Holdstock's _The Hollowing_, with the description of the Hollyjack creature in the ruined cathedral, and the prologue to Tim Lebbon's _Echo City_. In neither case does the POV character express any wonder or surprise.



The Big Peat said:


> If Books Were Drinks



I like that. Your choice of brown ale for LOTR reminded me that my first ever "proper" alcohol was a can of brown ale I pinched off the sideboard one Christmas, inspired by reading the Bree chapters. Tolkien's fondness for beer was infectious. Maybe it was my tender age or the fact that it was Watney's, but it was d.i.s.g.u.s.t.i.n.g.


----------



## The Big Peat

HareBrain said:


> The sense in which I meant it was more the reader's reaction to the author's imagination. The examples I was thinking of were Holdstock's _The Hollowing_, with the description of the Hollyjack creature in the ruined cathedral, and the prologue to Tim Lebbon's _Echo City_. In neither case does the POV character express any wonder or surprise.



Ah, with you.

Incidentally I'd say the art of making a reader feel something even when the character isn't having that feeling - and sometimes just wouldn't because it is ordinary to them - is an underappreciated one.



> I like that. Your choice of brown ale for LOTR reminded me that my first ever "proper" alcohol was a can of brown ale I pinched off the sideboard one Christmas, inspired by reading the Bree chapters. Tolkien's fondness for beer was infectious. Maybe it was my tender age or the fact that it was Watney's, but it was d.i.s.g.u.s.t.i.n.g.



Possibly a bit of both! You tried any since?

Anyway, here is today's 
Thief of Time by Pratchett


----------



## Teresa Edgerton

I just found out today that my blog is back!  The first thing I need to do is bring it up to date with some of the stuff I have been posting on Facebook.  Once I have done that and I start posting new material I will post a link here.


----------



## HareBrain

The Big Peat said:


> You tried any since?



Not Watney's, no!



The Big Peat said:


> Anyway, here is today's
> Thief of Time by Pratchett



Well, that's convinced me. I'm not a huge fan of the few Pratchett books I've read in the last couple of decades, but maybe I made unsuitable (for me) choices. I'll give this a go.


----------



## Toby Frost

I feel that I'll never truly dig Tolkien until I've forced myself to enjoy real ale. And that's a long way off.

Good to see a mention of Mick Herron's _Slow Horses_, which I liked. I suspect a lot of crime/spy stories start with a dramatic event and then drop the pace to introduce the set-up. _Slow Horses _is interesting because the second chapter contains a lot of detached description along with, IIRC, the author pretty much addressing the reader. It's quite artificial, but it works. 

_The Blade Itself _starts with a man falling off a cliff - a literal cliffhanger, which should have been something of a clue as to the rest of the trilogy and its relationship with cliched fantasy. I didn't pick it up at the time, but it feels clear now.

My own feeling has always been that the safest - not necessarily the best or most artistically valid - way to start a book is with a character experiencing a break from the norm, preferably involving doing something. I'm always surprised at how many people start a story with a description of someone being bored. As Harebrain says, it helps if what they're doing is something that they do well and something that is indicative of the setting to some extent. I suppose you are always balancing the need for visceral action (and plot) with engrossing character and settling (and backstory).

_Alien_ is a good example of what I mean (apart from being a film, which have slightly different rules): there's no violent action until they arrive on the planet, but there is a lot of the characters doing what they do well before it. By the time that Kane is attacked, you have a good idea what they're like as people and what the setting is like. The story is engrossing and atmospheric, rather than exciting.


----------



## Stephen Palmer

A celebration of an inspiration for my writing.


----------



## thaddeus6th

Toby, one of the most interesting and astute pieces of storytelling advice I've heard was from a Mark Crilley Youtube video (he mostly focuses on drawing, so this was in a manga context). Big coincidences can work for setting up a story but not for resolving it. Think that ties in neatly with the breaking from the norm angle.


----------



## Toby Frost

That's a good point - I've never thought about it like that. Maybe we have to feel that the characters have to earn the ending for it to feel satisfying, and they wouldn't have earned it if coincidence helped them out too much?


----------



## The Big Peat

Toby Frost said:


> That's a good point - I've never thought about it like that. Maybe we have to feel that the characters have to earn the ending for it to feel satisfying, and they wouldn't have earned it if coincidence helped them out too much?



To a certain extent, I think a lot of readers feel like the author is cheating if the ending relies on coincidence.

Today's installment - Asterix Readthrough Books 1 to 4


----------



## The Big Peat

Further slew of updates





__





						If Book Titles Were Bands
					

Hello and welcome to another fine episode of "Peat makes stupid comparisons based on books". This time, we'll be looking at book titles and ...




					peatlong.blogspot.com
				








__





						Project Transformation Part Two - Premature Stocktake
					

I said I'd take stock at 20k words. I said I'd do this fortnightly.    Well, that's the great thing about not having a plan isn't it?   I hi...




					peatlong.blogspot.com
				








__





						Top 10 Writing Articles from 2019
					

Time for my other top 10 of the year! And by time, I mean about five months late. Because... erm... wow. Good going me, eh? Not. But here it...




					peatlong.blogspot.com
				








__





						Asterix Readthrough Books 5 to 8
					

Before I plough on, I'd like to talk about something Bea mentioned in the comments of the last post and that is the quality of the translati...




					peatlong.blogspot.com


----------



## J-Sun

Yesterday, I blogged some more SF birthdays. Since this one seems to have gotten some attention, I'll go ahead an mention it here, too:

 Birthday Reviews: Niven, van Vogt, Williamson


----------



## The Judge

The Big Peat said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asterix Readthrough Books 5 to 8
> 
> 
> Before I plough on, I'd like to talk about something Bea mentioned in the comments of the last post and that is the quality of the translati...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peatlong.blogspot.com


Re the translations, I rather suspect they're very, very loose and it's more the general meaning and the spirit and comedy of the original which is carried over.  For instance, in one book there's a punning riff on Pope's "the feast of reason and the flow of soul" and I can't believe that was in the original French!  And the names, of course, are different in the original save for Asterix himself.  (By the way isn't it Dogmatix, rather than Dog*a*matix?)


----------



## The Big Peat

The Judge said:


> Re the translations, I rather suspect they're very, very loose and it's more the general meaning and the spirit and comedy of the original which is carried over.  For instance, in one book there's a punning riff on Pope's "the feast of reason and the flow of soul" and I can't believe that was in the original French!  And the names, of course, are different in the original save for Asterix himself.  (By the way isn't it Dogmatix, rather than Dog*a*matix?)



Yes - mea culpa on the typo.

And I suspect you're right, but to achieve that while using the same cartoon panels and everything strikes me as a tremendous achievement and one I'd like more to know about.


----------



## HareBrain

The Big Peat said:


> one I'd like more to know about.



The woman who did the translating died a year or two back, and I read one of her obits. It made fascinating reading, so it's well worth looking into further.


----------



## The Big Peat

HareBrain said:


> The woman who did the translating died a year or two back, and I read one of her obits. It made fascinating reading, so it's well worth looking into further.



Can you remember the name?


----------



## The Judge

It would be Anthea Bell,  who died in 2018 (sister of Martin, the journalist).  Derek Hockridge died in 2013.


----------



## J-Sun

Finished my very, very concise review of the first volume of Isaac Asimov's autobiography.

Asimov’s Centennial:_ In Memory Yet Green_, Chapters 48-55 (conclusion)


----------



## HareBrain

I didn't write this but I did partly inspire it, and since Peat is shy about spamming this thread, I'm claiming the glory:





__





						Character, Plot, Worldbuilding and Interweaving
					

After reading the last two blogs, Bryan (whose sanity remains sadly intact) asked whether evolving character dynamics could be used in the s...




					peatlong.blogspot.com


----------



## Stephen Palmer

The final sentence reminds me of a certain Manics album...


----------



## Jo Zebedee

I did a bloggy thing - first in a while - about sort of accidentally finding myself in the place to explore what it might be like to become a real life writer.... 





__





						Accidentally full time writing - Jo Zebedee
					

Covid-19 has had such an impact on so many things – for me, I’ve found myself underemployed for probably the first time in my life. My management consultancy work, usually busy through May and June as the academic year comes to a close, is pretty well at a standstill. Some marking to do, and...




					wp.me


----------



## Biskit

The Loch Ness Moggy.


----------



## The Big Peat

Thanks @HareBrain - I do feel very much an attention hog when putting up post after post.

However, lots of people are putting up blog posts for me to read now, so here's two reviews 

The Library of the Unwritten

The Winter King


----------



## The Big Peat

Few more...

Friday Five

Recs for New Fantasy Readers Part Two

Mythological Triads Becoming Fantasy Characters


And a review

Priest of Bones (NSFW)

(@Brian G Turner - what's the rules on posting reviews with this much profanity to the review section?)


----------



## Brian G Turner

The problem is that the software automatic word censors might render quite a bit intelligible, including the catchphrase.


----------



## thaddeus6th

A wild blog appears!





__





						Oblivion Reminiscing
					

Occasionally I go back to my old consoles and play games of yesteryear. I was considering doing just that with my PS2 and enjoying classic...




					thaddeusthesixth.blogspot.com


----------



## Juliana

Not meant to be taken too seriously — some of my coping mechanisms during times of social distancing.

10 Do’s and Don’ts for Writers in Lockdown


----------



## The Big Peat

thaddeus6th said:


> A wild blog appears!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oblivion Reminiscing
> 
> 
> Occasionally I go back to my old consoles and play games of yesteryear. I was considering doing just that with my PS2 and enjoying classic...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thaddeusthesixth.blogspot.com



I never got into Oblivion the same way I did Morrowind or Skyrim. I think I was still pining for Morrowind's weirdness which I'd got over by the time of Skyrim, which omitted some stuff but was more polished. Also no levelling. You're damn right about that sucking balls. I do kind of want to go back and give it another go though.


----------



## Stephen Palmer

The Isness of Bands.


----------



## Biskit

A tongue-in-cheek flash-fiction Short Fantasy prompted by this month's #BlogBattle prompt of Flute.


----------



## Murderfloof

Stephen Palmer said:


> A celebration of an inspiration for my writing.


Well, I just wanted to say I find research such as this fascinating. I've been inspired to sample your works based on it by picking up _Beautiful_ _Intelligence_ and had a fun weekend reading so far!


----------



## thaddeus6th

Big Peat (and others, I suppose), I spent a day-ish playing Oblivion. Really enjoyed it, but it's possible that was because I hadn't reached the stages of levelling woe:




__





						A Day in Oblivion – Unearthing the PS3
					

The controller’s sticks had turned unhealthily gunky when I removed the controller from its stone sarcophagus. Not sure if the meltiness w...




					thaddeusthesixth.blogspot.com


----------



## scififan

I blogged about COVID-19, my isolation from my family and possibly taking another course next month.


----------



## Jo Zebedee

I made a few wee life changes....





__





						On creativity - Jo Zebedee
					

I have been, metaphorically at least, blind. When I teach about creativity and how to encourage non-creative people to be more confident at creating, I always emphasize that we must make time to create. We need time to think, to dream, to take in the world around us and let it touch us. We need […]




					wp.me


----------



## Stephen Palmer

Answering Daniel Dennett's question for him.
_Warning:_ contains religion.


----------



## Stephen Palmer

Magical thinking.
_Warning:_ contains religion.


----------



## Jo Zebedee

Well, after the debacle that was my work and the fact that I find myself unemployed, with no money coming in and a closed shop, ironically my writing has come to the rescue and I have received funding for this very cool, fun project. Details in the blog. It's going to be a lot of work, but I'm hoping the end project will totally rock, albeit it's only a pilot.









						Everyday Magic - I need you! - Jo Zebedee
					

I’m excited to share my new project with the world! Having found myself unexpectedly underemployed – due, mostly, to Covid-19 – I returned to a project I first conceived of last autumn. As time has gone on and the world has become a changed place, it felt more and more relevant, as a project of […]




					wp.me


----------



## Juliana

That sounds exciting, Jo!!! I love the idea of the mapping process forming a sort of patchwork quilt of stories and communities all across N.I.!


----------



## thaddeus6th

A ramble about first impressions of Age of Wonders: Planetfall Age of Wonders: Planetfall (PS4) – First Impressions


----------



## Juliana

I realized this week that it's been six months since I last did a reading round-up post! Oops? Anyway, here goes...
Have Book, Will Read #23


----------



## The Big Peat

High vs Epic - the difference between the two fantasy genres


----------



## The Big Peat

Kindle Sample Reviews


----------



## Biskit

A short story for this month's #BlogBattle prompt - Liberate.
Read all about Pandora's brother... Outside The Box.


----------



## CTRandall

I haven't blogged (or written, really) for months, now, but here's a foray back into the mire. It's my discovery of a nearby post-industrial paradise.


----------



## Juliana

On trying out different genres, formats, or styles to help jumpstart your writing.

Diversify and Conquer


----------



## The Big Peat

This Is How Your Lose The Time War by Amal El Mohtar and Max Gladstone


----------



## Juliana

Not everyone has room for an office... On carving out a writing space, regardless! (Inspired by @Jo Zebedee – thanks!)

A Space of My Own


----------



## thaddeus6th

A little ramble about my first few days playing Stellaris: First Thoughts: Stellaris (PS4)


----------



## Stephen Palmer

Fictions: Health & Care Re-imagined.
Get involved! Discuss...


----------



## Juliana

Interesting project!


----------



## Juliana

A quick update on Distaff and our new anthology project:

Updates for DISTAFF


----------



## thaddeus6th

I cunningly reviewed a book:








						Review: The Book of Jhereg, by Steven Brust
					

I first read this something like a decade and a half ago, and have vague memories of liking it. But tastes can change.       This book is ...




					thaddeusthesixth.blogspot.com


----------



## thaddeus6th

Another review. By me: Review: NPCs, by Drew Hayes


----------



## Stephen Palmer

I blogged about the special summer offer at Newcon Press!


----------



## thaddeus6th

I read a book. Then, excitingly, I reviewed it. Pretty good fun, actually: Review: Dark Currents (Emperor’s Edge Book 2), by Lindsay Buroker


----------



## Stephen Palmer

Thoughts on reality and a row of dystopian novels...


----------



## Bick

I don’t really blog, but...

I've made a SF book website: Home.
I really don't expect anyone to be very interested or it to get much traffic; It’s as much a reference resource for me as anything else, but its kept me out of mischief as a little hobby making it and I'll update and add to it fairly regularly. It will probably only be of interest for those who enjoy the same authors as me, as the bibliography lists may be helpful. I’ll expand and add more authors in due course.  
If it doesn’t display right or you have any other feedback regarding errors etc., I’d be grateful if you could let me know here. 
Cheers.


----------



## Bick

Gaargh. Currently links aren’t all working right...


----------



## Rodders

Looks good, Bick and I like that you have included the book covers. 

I'll be sure to check in regularly.


----------



## Bick

Rodders said:


> Looks good, Bick and I like that you have included the book covers.
> 
> I'll be sure to check in regularly.


Thanks rodders. It’s currently linking to the wrong page for the authors, and I think has overwritten a page so it needs some minor rebuilding, but I’ll whip it into shape over the next few days.


----------



## Bick

(Authors page and links now fixed on Starfarer SF)


----------



## Juliana

I really like the nice clean look, Bick!


----------



## Stephen Palmer

Escape to the Shire.


----------



## Bick

Yes, I feel the same way Stephen and hanker for the unspoilt places. Nice post.


----------



## Jo Zebedee

I had this one commissioned for an online writing festival. All things fae MYVLF


----------



## Stephen Palmer

Towards Dystopia.


----------



## Toby Frost

I'm totally in agreement with your last two articles, Stephen. Substitute Orwell for Tolkien and I'm in much the same place. I often think that the 1990s, when I grew up, were a golden age. I'm probably biased, but so many of the things that threaten us now were either much weaker then or didn't exist at all.


----------



## The Big Peat

__





						Redwall readthrough - Redwall
					

Being super great at finishing what I start, I've started to do another series readthrough. Pay no attention to the half-finished Asterix an...




					peatlong.blogspot.com
				






Toby Frost said:


> I'm totally in agreement with your last two articles, Stephen. Substitute Orwell for Tolkien and I'm in much the same place. I often think that the 1990s, when I grew up, were a golden age. I'm probably biased, but so many of the things that threaten us now were either much weaker then or didn't exist at all.



Without having read Stephen's articles yet - I think history will agree with you, albeit with a few caveats about people who were stuck on the outside of the consensus view of the 90s. The reality is that there were plenty who were unhappy then for want of like-minded souls, or because the consensus steamrolled parts of their world - now we are in a world where they've found a voice. But for some of us lucky ones, it was golden - and now everyone's on the outside of something.


----------



## Serendipity

*Science Fiction’s Real Barrier to Development*


----------



## Juliana

On naming characters in sci fi and fantasy — part 1 of 2 because it started getting too long!
Naming Characters in Sci Fi and Fantasy: Part 1


----------



## The Big Peat

__





						A Time of Justice by Katherine Kerr
					

All this progress on the Redwall readthrough was making me feel like I was cheating on my other readthroughs, so let's get back to business ...




					peatlong.blogspot.com


----------



## Dan Jones

Confirmation Bias - The Green Man Problem


----------



## Bick

Added some short reviews and other content to my website.


----------



## Dan Jones

Filthy Shades Of Grey


----------



## The Big Peat

Dan Jones said:


> Filthy Shades Of Grey



That's a classic Dan title. Do I dare click on it?


----------



## Dan Jones

The Big Peat said:


> That's a classic Dan title. Do I dare click on it?



Yeah, you'll be fine, there's no actual filth. Apart from the orgy scene, obviously.


----------



## Juliana

Part II of my character naming post...

Naming Characters in Sci Fi and Fantasy: Part 2


----------



## Stephen Palmer

Recent book reviews.


----------



## Rodders

What happened to your website, Bick?


----------



## Bick

Rodders said:


> What happened to your website, Bick?


Should be okay - check if this link works.


----------



## Stephen Palmer

Recent book reviews, including (gasp!) a fiction book.


----------



## The Big Peat

The most damning flaw in The Watch trailer


----------



## Bick

Reviews of a Bertram Chandler, and Jack Dann's _The Man Who Melted_ added here.


----------



## The Big Peat

One for all my fellow Discworld fans - why Sam Vimes has the greatest character arc in fantasy


----------



## Serendipity

A New Normal?


----------



## AE35Unit

Latest blog post
Lovely Lime Tree


----------



## Stephen Palmer

The Sprawl Trilogy, Patriarchy, & the End of the Nation State. (A little light reading.)


----------



## AE35Unit

My latest music blog post
Two whistle tunes


----------



## The Big Peat

In comfortably my stupidest blog post yet

Football Chants for Fantasy Characters

Only moderate swearing.


----------



## CTRandall

@The Big Peat   I've spent an hour looking for an emoji equivalent of groaning in pain and wanting the last five minutes of my life back. I'll just have to settle for


----------



## Bick

Expanded the Reading Order section and the Magazine reviews section a bit.


----------



## Bick

AE35Unit said:


> Latest blog post
> Lovely Lime Tree


A tree blog!  Fantastic, I enjoyed that and will come back


----------



## AE35Unit

Bick said:


> A tree blog!  Fantastic, I enjoyed that and will come back


Thanks. I adore trees.


----------



## AE35Unit

Whistle tunes on my music blog 
Whistle Tunes


----------



## Serendipity

*Science Fiction – Where is it Going in this Pandemic?*


----------



## The Big Peat

The Curse of Chalion by Lois McMaster Bujold


----------



## AE35Unit

Lichens! Lots of them in the garden, fascinating organisms

Lichens!


----------



## Bick

A short piece on Fredric Brown and Arena, 'cause it's his birthday (114 today).


----------



## Stephen Palmer

A guest post from the highly esteemed author of the new collection _Midway _- Tony Ballantyne.


----------



## CTRandall

Announcing the 1st Annual Spider Dog Trials. I think this group of vets has spent too much time with their collective heads under the water while dunking for apples.


----------



## thaddeus6th

Another book review. Gosh.

Review: Half A King (Shattered Sea Book 1), by Joe Abercrombie


----------



## Juliana

thaddeus6th said:


> Another book review. Gosh.



I remember devouring that one, too.


----------



## thaddeus6th

I hope that wasn't also because your internet was down


----------



## Juliana

Ha! No. Although I think I read two books in two days back in August when we were without power for 80 hours... Amazing what no TV or internet does!


----------



## Bick

Added a Philip K. Dick page, as well as adding to the ongoing Analog magazine review from 1983.


----------



## AE35Unit

Trees! A big Ash and a bigger Willow

Couple of big trees


----------



## Matchu

I blogged about having ‘regular COVID test at workplace.’ [in 3D]

And...

...this morning I heaved-hilarious - at my keyboard due to ‘outstanding’ creativity [on display.]  By afternoon - gripped in black dog, finger hovers over delete function.

deletion, a total termination, arrives this evening, usual blog trajectory


----------



## Juliana

On revising................. Includes photo with bonus dog photobomb. 

Revision: making your story shine


----------



## The Big Peat

Juliana said:


> On revising................. Includes photo with bonus dog photobomb.
> 
> Revision: making your story shine



Clicking for the dog photobomb tbh.


----------



## Bick

Added an Arthur C. Clarke page


----------



## AE35Unit

Bick said:


> Added an Arthur C. Clarke page


I heartily approve of this!


----------



## Bick

Thanks AE35!

Is the kind of material I’m putting on the author pages about right? i.e. bios, quotes, awards, bibliography. Is there anything else that would be useful. I’m thinking it would be nice to make it a useful SF resource. Cheers


----------



## Vince W

A review of *The Pillars of Eternity* by Barrington J. Bayley.


----------



## Bick

Vince W said:


> A review of *The Pillars of Eternity* by Barrington J. Bayley.


Nice review Vince. I don’t have this one, but will look out for it.


----------



## Vince W

Bick said:


> Nice review Vince. I don’t have this one, but will look out for it.


Thanks, Bick. You are the exact type of reader that would get a lot out of the book.


----------



## thaddeus6th

I reviewed a book. Yes indeed.









						Review: Shakespeare’s London on 5 Groats a Day, by Richard Tames
					

As with Ian Mortimer’s excellent A Time Traveller’s Guide to Elizabethan England , this book is a modern day history that has an in-characte...




					thaddeusthesixth.blogspot.com
				




Pretty good, I thought.


----------



## Bick

Vince W said:


> Thanks, Bick. You are the exact type of reader that would get a lot out of the book.


It’s the sort of book that might appeal most to a hard-to-please, curmudgeon? Excellent stuff!


----------



## Droflet

Juliana said:


> On revising................. Includes photo with bonus dog photobomb.
> 
> Revision: making your story shine


I had to look for the bonus dog, but there he was, right where he should be. Good luck with the book. (Ha, like you need it.)


----------



## Juliana

Droflet said:


> I had to look for the bonus dog, but there he was, right where he should be.






Droflet said:


> Good luck with the book. (Ha, like you need it.)


Aww, thanks!!!


----------



## Bick

Added a Harry Harrison page. That's 12 selected author profiles, with bibliographies now.


----------



## Vince W

Bick said:


> Added a Harry Harrison page. That's 12 selected author profiles, with bibliographies now.


I was wondering when you'd add Harry.


----------



## Bick

Vince W said:


> I was wondering when you'd add Harry.


Anyone else 'missing'?


----------



## Vince W

Bick said:


> Anyone else 'missing'?


Given the focus of your website I would say Brian Aldiss, Jerry Pournelle and because I'm a huge Dune fan, Frank Herbert. Frankly I think your website is one of the best I've seen in a very long time.


----------



## Bick

Vince W said:


> Given the focus of your website I would say Brian Aldiss, Jerry Pournelle and because I'm a huge Dune fan, Frank Herbert. Frankly I think your website is one of the best I've seen in a very long time.


Very kind of you to say, Vince, thanks. I have no idea if anyone ever visits it much, as I can't track visitors without adding a potentially dodgy code, and I can't get the feedback form to work (which is why you cannot see one), so its nice to get some feedback. Does anyone know a reliable visitor counter that is safe to use?

I might add Aldiss - good call. I've not read enough Pournelle to justify him really.  Herbert... hmm, I've only really read his _Dune_ books and not more widely. I could add a feature on the _Dune_ series, via a link from the Recommendations page I suppose...  I'll have to mull that over. 

I will add a link to your blog on the links page though


----------



## Vince W

Bick said:


> Very kind of you to say, Vince, thanks. I have no idea if anyone ever visits it much, as I can't track visitors without adding a potentially dodgy code, and I can't get the feedback form to work (which is why you cannot see one), so its nice to get some feedback. Does anyone know a reliable visitor counter that is safe to use?
> 
> I might add Aldiss - good call. I've not read enough Pournelle to justify him really.  Herbert... hmm, I've only really read his _Dune_ books and not more widely. I could add a feature on the _Dune_ series, via a link from the Recommendations page I suppose...  I'll have to mull that over.
> 
> I will add a link to your blog on the links page though


I'll add your site to my links page, although it won't amount to much traffic for you.


----------



## The Big Peat

A breakdown of the opening scene in Rainbow Six


----------



## Bick

At Vince's suggestion: added BSFA and Arthur C. Clarke award lists.


----------



## Vince W

A bit of an overview of what I found interesting on the webs this week. I hope to do this more regularly.
Things and Places of Interest to Science Fiction and Fantasy Fans – 20 November 2020


----------



## Bick

Some very appropriate comments about Chrons and Wertzone and also very gracious comments on my site, thanks.


----------



## Vince W

Bick said:


> Some very appropriate comments about Chrons and Wertzone and also very gracious comments on my site, thanks.


It's very deserved. I find it very inviting and easy to read.


----------



## Rodders

Thanks Bick. Saved.


----------



## Bick

I concluded my selective read through of 2014 _Analog_, and made some comments on differences in quality and awards to 1970's and 80's Analog here.


----------



## Vince W

Bick said:


> I concluded my selective read through of 2014 _Analog_, and made some comments on differences in quality and awards to 1970's and 80's Analog here.


Great reviews, Bick. Some interesting conclusions about the overall quality of _Analog_'s modern output and the dilution of the pool of available talent and stories. I wonder if the advent of self-publishing is part of the problem as well. Authors used to prolifically send stories to magazines in order to be noticed by publishers, now people who self-publish focus on that and only look at the magazines as an afterthought.


----------



## Bick

Yeah, self publishing may not have helped, I agree. But it the main, I think it’s a shift in the writing/submission habits of the best SF authors. If you think of the best selling names in SF (and they are best selling because they are very good at what they do, in the main) how many submit short stories to the old print magazines anymore? Scalzi, Reynolds, Bujold, Weber, Hamilton, Gaiman, Tchaikovsky, Robinson, Leckie, Corey? Back in the day, authors of this stature published their short fiction in one of only a few magazines, and often in Astounding/Analog. The writers I listed never do now.


----------



## Vince W

Could that not also be a measure of how successful authors in the science fiction field can become. These authors regularly get on bestseller lists, in the 80s that was nearly unheard of. It hardly seems worth it for them to publish short fiction at a few pennies a word.


----------



## Bick

Added a review of The Shrinking Man, and also a short piece introducing a list of Women in SF, in the recommendations section, an area that may have appeared overlooked on the site.


----------



## Bick

Added a piece (with map) on Asimov's New York homes, from growing up, to his final residence.  You can find the map and comments on the bottom of the Asimov page of my website.


----------



## Vince W

Bick said:


> Added a piece (with map) on Asimov's New York homes, from growing up, to his final residence.  You can find the map and comments on the bottom of the Asimov page of my website.


That is a very interesting map, Bick. I've seen similar ones for Philip K. Dick.


----------



## Vince W

An un-review of Ernest Cline's _Ready Player Two, _a book I haven't read yet.

Ernest Cline’s “Ready Player Two” – An Un-Review


----------



## Bick

I added a short feature on Gordon R. Dickson, following a serial I just read of his in 1973 Analog (which I'm also going through and reviewing here)


----------



## Biskit

The Mind Size - a flash fiction for the #BlogBattle writing prompt Minature.


----------



## The Big Peat

Moved my blog address

A Scanner Darkly by Philip K. Dick


----------



## Vince W

The Big Peat said:


> Moved my blog address
> 
> A Scanner Darkly by Philip K. Dick


The think about Dick is if you understand everything that's going on, you don't understand everything that's going on.


----------



## AE35Unit

Some winter trees!
Winter Trio


----------



## The Big Peat

Getting away with convenient character decisions – Eddings’ Guardians of the West


----------



## AE35Unit

The Big Peat said:


> child abusing past


What? First I've heard about that


----------



## The Big Peat

AE35Unit said:


> What? First I've heard about that



The Wertzone: It has been revealed that fantasy author David Eddings and his wife were jailed in the 1970s for child abuse


----------



## Vince W

A review of *Berserker* by Fred Saberhagen.

“Berserker” by Fred Saberhagen – Life’s Fight Against the Unfeeling Machine


----------



## Bick

Vince W said:


> A review of *Berserker* by Fred Saberhagen.
> 
> “Berserker” by Fred Saberhagen – Life’s Fight Against the Unfeeling Machine


Nice review Vince. I’ll keep a look out for this in the used book stores I frequent.


----------



## Vince W

Bick said:


> Nice review Vince. I’ll keep a look out for this in the used book stores I frequent.


Thanks, Bick. I have to start unpacking my books to find something 'new' to read, but at least I have a few issues of Analog to read in the meantime.


----------



## AE35Unit

The Big Peat said:


> The Wertzone: It has been revealed that fantasy author David Eddings and his wife were jailed in the 1970s for child abuse


That's quite shocking. You wouldn't think someone who could write such beautiful scenes could do something like that.


----------



## Serendipity

I've noticed among my writerly friends that a lot of them have suffered from the writers' block syndrome. Here's my comment on possibly why - which I hope will reassure many writers.

Writing Science Fiction During & After the Pandemic


----------



## The Big Peat

Little bit of fiction I put up - Trad Fantasy with a bit of tongue in cheek

The Man With The Bronze Sword


----------



## Bick

Added two author profiles to my website: Brian Aldiss and Jack Vance. 
14 authors featured now, all told.


----------



## Bick

And...

Updated the home/blog page with a review of _A Time of Changes by Silverberg,_ and added a feature update on _Analog_ readings.


----------



## Vince W

Bick said:


> And...
> 
> Updated the home/blog page with a review of _A Time of Changes by Silverberg,_ and added a feature update on _Analog_ readings.


I like the review of Sliverberg. I've always struggled a bit with stories that mix science fiction and fantasy, but Silverberg does it very well.


----------



## Bick

Vince W said:


> I like the review of Sliverberg. I've always struggled a bit with stories that mix science fiction and fantasy, but Silverberg does it very well.


Yes, I agree. At the virtual WorldCon this year, he had some online chats with other authors and one of the things that came up was the difference between SF and fantasy and how he didn't see much ground between them. He referenced his Majipoor books that could be read as either/or, and seemed to hold to George Martin's assertion that the difference is just really the furniture. I think there is some truth to this, but as you intimate, you can perhaps only straddle the fence successfully if the writing is really good. Interestingly, Martin's short story "With Morning Comes Mistfall" is essentially saying, if we only have the rationale (exemplified by hard SF), we lose the magic of the universe and there's value in unexplained mystery too. I think this viewpoint underpins how the likes of Martin and Silverberg approach speculative fiction.


----------



## The Big Peat

There's a variety of Fantasy/Sci-Fi where the difference is mainly the furniture. I think there's some varieties - hard sci-fi in particular - that I think can't be replicated so easily.

And there is a lot of furniture.


Anyway, here's my blog post of the day

If Books Were RPG Characters


----------



## thaddeus6th

More book reviews. Gosh.

I actually wrote this pretty much the same time as the previous one (Everyday Life in the Middle Ages) but spaced them a few days apart.

Review: Malice (book 1 of The Faithful and the Fallen), by John Gwynne


----------



## The Big Peat

thaddeus6th said:


> More book reviews. Gosh.
> 
> I actually wrote this pretty much the same time as the previous one (Everyday Life in the Middle Ages) but spaced them a few days apart.
> 
> Review: Malice (book 1 of The Faithful and the Fallen), by John Gwynne



*clicks* Intrigued to see what you put. I DNF'ed this.

Meanwhile, here's a review of my own -

Gate of Ivrel by CJ Cherryh


----------



## thaddeus6th

Honestly, I was not that into it at the start. This wasn't as big a turn around for me as The Lies of Locke Lamora, which went from being a bit frustrating to having one of the best middle and ends of anything I've ever read, but I did enjoy it more, and the ending was very engaging.

Gate of Ivrel sounds quite interesting.


----------



## The Big Peat

Yesterday's post is a deep dive into some of the writing choices Eddings made when writing the Malloreon, particularly in terms of agency and themes

The Malloreon by David Eddings



thaddeus6th said:


> Honestly, I was not that into it at the start. This wasn't as big a turn around for me as The Lies of Locke Lamora, which went from being a bit frustrating to having one of the best middle and ends of anything I've ever read, but I did enjoy it more, and the ending was very engaging.
> 
> Gate of Ivrel sounds quite interesting.



I half considered going back, but I know that if I'm not enjoying the author's voice, I'll nitpick the book to pieces.

I think Gate of Ivrel would be very much you thing from what I've noticed.


----------



## Vince W

Now for something a little different.
Sword & Sorcery – A Genre for the Modern Reader


----------



## Juliana

The Big Peat said:


> Little bit of fiction I put up - Trad Fantasy with a bit of tongue in cheek


That was fun! 

From me: a last reading round-up for 2020.
Have Book, Will Read #24


----------



## Serendipity

A blog about the state of science in science fiction?


----------



## The Big Peat

Tinker Tailor Soldier Spy by John Le Carré


----------



## Bick

Vince W said:


> Now for something a little different.
> Sword & Sorcery – A Genre for the Modern Reader


Nice piece. Yes, its interesting to revisit S&S - Poul Anderson is another name worth consideration here, with stories like _Witch of the Demon Sea_.


----------



## Vince W

Bick said:


> Nice piece. Yes, its interesting to revisit S&S - Poul Anderson is another name worth consideration here, with stories like _Witch of the Demon Sea_.


You're quite correct, Bick, but I haven't read much of Anderson's S&S type work. I've primarily read his science fiction. I need to sort that out.


----------



## The Big Peat

The Worm Ouroboros by E.R. Eddison


----------



## HareBrain

The Big Peat said:


> The Worm Ouroboros by E.R. Eddison



Somehow I've managed to go through life hearing this book mentioned loads of times but never knowing anything about it. Thank you for your public service!

(BTW, "whaling".)


----------



## The Big Peat

HareBrain said:


> Somehow I've managed to go through life hearing this book mentioned loads of times but never knowing anything about it. Thank you for your public service!
> 
> (BTW, "whaling".)



Well, the idea of doing a series of pre-Tolkien fantasy stuff is justifying itself already!


----------



## Vince W

Bick said:


> Nice piece. Yes, its interesting to revisit S&S - Poul Anderson is another name worth consideration here, with stories like _Witch of the Demon Sea_.


I just looked up _Witch of the Demon Seas _to discover that it was published under the name A. A. Craig and that Anderson published this and another story in the same issue of Planet Stories. I need to track down a copy to read since I don't like reading on archive.org.


----------



## Bick

Vince W said:


> I just looked up _Witch of the Demon Seas _to discover that it was published under the name A. A. Craig and that Anderson published this and another story in the same issue of Planet Stories. I need to track down a copy to read since I don't like reading on archive.org.


Indeed - I've reviewed it *here*!


----------



## Vince W

Bick said:


> Indeed - I've reviewed it *here*!


There is nothing wrong with a charming diversion! Plus the very first appearance of Flandry, a very desirable issue to have.


----------



## The Big Peat

Swordspoint by Ellen Kushner


----------



## Vince W

An overdue review.
“The Road to the Rim” by A. Bertram Chandler: Adventure in High Space


----------



## Juliana

Sci fi and fantasy is full of 'families of choice', and I do love me one of those! But there's still space for families of origin—here are some of my favorites in books, TV shows and movies:

Families of Origin in Sci Fi and Fantasy


----------



## Bick

Juliana said:


> Sci fi and fantasy is full of 'families of choice', and I do love me one of those! But there's still space for families of origin—here are some of my favorites in books, TV shows and movies:
> 
> Families of Origin in Sci Fi and Fantasy


Also, Heinlein's Stone family?


----------



## Juliana

Not gonna lie, I've actually never read Heinlein! I did look the story up, though, and definitely seems to fit!


----------



## Stephen Palmer

2020... my year - in summary.


----------



## thaddeus6th

Some potential fantasy books to buy:
Reading List Ramble


----------



## Stephen Palmer

Nice end-of-year review.


----------



## Stephen Palmer

Favourite books & discs of the year.


----------



## Serendipity

The Future is Now!


----------



## Bick

A review of my SF year added as a blog piece on my site front page.


----------



## JimC

Heinlein's Smith Family
Woodrow Wilson Smith (Lazarus Long) shows up in five or six of Robert's stories.
The Stone Family is a subset.


----------



## Bick

JimC said:


> Heinlein's Smith Family
> Woodrow Wilson Smith (Lazarus Long) shows up in five or six of Robert's stories.
> The Stone Family is a subset.


If you blogged about them, a link would help!


----------



## JimC

I don't blog


----------



## Bren G

A review of the film *Midnight Sky*


----------



## Bick

JimC said:


> I don't blog


Just random statements then? 
ok


----------



## Juliana

The traditional yearly review blog post! Honestly, I do this more for myself than anything, but this year it felt especially important to remember the positive things that happened...

Starting Fresh


----------



## CTRandall

My favourite book of 2020. Documentary evidence suggests it was also my favourite book of 1977, though I have no recollection of that.


----------



## Juliana

@CTRandall I must have read that as a child, too! I don't recognize the cover, but absolutely remember the poem you shared!


----------



## CTRandall

@Juliana  I think the poem is quite widely known. The book is a compilation of mostly pre-existing poems, so it's possible you came across it elsewhere.


----------



## J-WO

I interviewed space opera author Gareth Powell about his collaboration with Peter F Hamilton on Light Chaser, a novella coming from Tor Books this March.


----------



## Biskit

Another #BlogBattle entry,  - Clean Slate - a letter from a phoenix to it's next incarnation.


----------



## The Big Peat

Top 10 Writing Articles from 2020 – Peat Long's Blog (wordpress.com)


----------



## Juliana

Nice roundup, @The Big Peat! I do love Malinda Lo's newsletter. I follow a couple of the others on Twitter, but missed those bits of advice. Will read through them all when I get a free moment, thanks!


----------



## Jo Zebedee

I blogged about the storybundle I'm in. I have to say, it's going well, it's opening me to an entirely new audience, and I'm pleasantly surprised. Worth dong Storybundle - a new experience - Jo Zebedee


----------



## Juliana

I like the Storybundle concept! You'll have to let us know how it worked out for you in terms of sales/visibility...


----------



## AE35Unit

An old tune called Mohrentanz, played on tenor recorder 
Mohrentanz


----------



## Jo Zebedee

Juliana said:


> I like the Storybundle concept! You'll have to let us know how it worked out for you in terms of sales/visibility...


So far very well. also just had a sale of Sunset


----------



## Montero

AE35Unit said:


> An old tune called Mohrentanz, played on tenor recorder
> Mohrentanz


Lovely playing, thanks.
That is extremely similar to the Bear Dance from Medieval England - I've danced it in re-enactment.


----------



## AE35Unit

Montero said:


> Lovely playing, thanks.
> That is extremely similar to the Bear Dance from Medieval England - I've danced it in re-enactment.


Good stuff!


----------



## thaddeus6th

A review of a book. Gosh!









						Review: Rome and the Mediterranean, by Titus Livy
					

This is the last of Livy’s books I had to read, and is also the last in chronological order, dealing with Rome’s antics primarily in Greece ...




					thaddeusthesixth.blogspot.com


----------



## Juliana

On goal setting for writers, and how goals differ from dreams.

Goal Setting for Writers


----------



## Vince W

Rereading _Space Cadet_ after forty-four years.
‘Space Cadet’ by Robert A. Heinlein – My First Real Science Fiction Novel


----------



## Bick

Added a few short book reviews of recent reads: Starfarer SF


----------



## Bick

Vince W said:


> Rereading _Space Cadet_ after forty-four years.
> ‘Space Cadet’ by Robert A. Heinlein – My First Real Science Fiction Novel


Nice review. I'm, not sure I've actually read it!  I know In get the RAH juve's mixed up. I'm sure I've read _Starman Jones_, but not sure about _Space Cadet. _ I should probably rectify that at some stage.


----------



## millymollymo

On the difficult task of reviewing the reviews, and picking the top books from the last five years. Reviewing the Reviews |


----------



## Stephen Palmer

On my blog it's Hairy Podcast Week, day 1... beginning at the best place - the beginning.


----------



## Vince W

Bick said:


> Added a few short book reviews of recent reads: Starfarer SF


I liked your review of _Fire With Fire. _It's part of Baen's free library so I downloaded it. You're right about Baen being seen as a military sf publisher. It's certainly how I tend to think of them; not that there's anything wrong with that. I enjoy military sf quite a bit.


----------



## Stephen Palmer

Hairy Podcast Week... Day 2: the use of rococo language.


----------



## Stephen Palmer

Day 3 of Hairy Podcast Week... or, as Spike Milligan would say: Day Thrun.


----------



## Bick

Switched my menu around a little (adding a features link, and nesting the old awards page into it), which now also links to a new added feature: 
A *SF Timeline*.  This is a work in progress, but it was kinda fun to work up.


----------



## Vince W

Nice timeline.


----------



## Rodders

Nice work, Bick. 

How deep are you planning to go?


----------



## Stephen Palmer

To conclude my hirsute week, here's a look at the man with the voice...


----------



## The Big Peat

Little spate of posts

Lud in the Mist by Hope Mirrlees

How Not To Start A Story: The Legend of Korra

Friday Five: Life Stirs in Deep Winter


----------



## Bick

Rodders said:


> How deep are you planning to go?


Not sure Rodders - any suggestions?


----------



## Bren G

The recent decision to deplatform he who shall remain nameless, made me think upon what might happen in the future when a game-changing technology disrupts the status quo as it relates to intelligence. You'll find my thoughts here:

2084 - An Orwellian Fantasy?


----------



## Biskit

A piece on the perils of being a pantser Off-Plan.


----------



## Stephen Palmer

Unexpected non-hairy news.


----------



## Juliana

Musings on recurring themes in writing...
Recurring Themes in Writing


----------



## The Big Peat

Top 10 Authors I want to try this year

Professional Barbarian Heroes: Part One


----------



## The Big Peat

And here's Professional Barbarian Heroes: Part Two


----------



## Stephen Palmer

A new page on my blog - writer & author coaching.


----------



## Juliana

@Stephen Palmer Good luck with the coaching!!


----------



## Stephen Palmer

Juliana said:


> @Stephen Palmer Good luck with the coaching!!


Thanks  I've been considering it for a while, but I think this is the right time to begin trying to build something up.
Doubtless it will be a lengthy process, but you have to begin somewhere...


----------



## Vince W

Stephen Palmer said:


> Thanks  I've been considering it for a while, but I think this is the right time to begin trying to build something up.
> Doubtless it will be a lengthy process, but you have to begin somewhere...



Now I'm picturing you on a football pitch with a whistle, screaming obscenities at would-be writers as they hunch over typewriters trying to write something to please you.


----------



## Stephen Palmer

Vince W said:


> Now I'm picturing you on a football pitch with a whistle, screaming obscenities at would-be writers as they hunch over typewriters trying to write something to please you.



I'm not a sporting type of chap, so I'm going to change the metaphor to that schoolmaster in Pink Floyd's 'The Wall'...
_If yer don't eat yer dinner yer can't have any pudding! How can yer have any pudding if yer don't eat yer dinner!_


----------



## The Big Peat

That's before my time, but I'm kinda imagining it as Demon Headmaster territory...

Anyway, just finished this.

Jingo By Sir Terry Pratchett


----------



## The Big Peat

Confessions of an Outdated Fantasist

Professional Barbarian Heroes: Part Three


----------



## CTRandall

@The Big Peat  Up the prologues!


----------



## Bick

Added Wild Card reviews, news re; tangent and some magazine story reviews on the magazine page


----------



## Timebender

A review of Robert E. Howard's "Queen of the Black Coast"! It's the last in a series of reviews I've been doing of select Conan the Barbarian stories. I'll follow it up with a ranking of all the Conan stories I've reviewed, before moving on to other stories and authors.


----------



## The Big Peat

@Timebender I don't think you included the link?

Some of my more recent reviews

Fireheart Tiger by Aliette de Bodard

Penric’s Demon by Lois McMaster Bujold

Inside Sample Mountain – Where Is My Mind Edition


----------



## Timebender

The Big Peat said:


> @Timebender I don't think you included the link?
> 
> Some of my more recent reviews
> 
> Fireheart Tiger by Aliette de Bodard
> 
> Penric’s Demon by Lois McMaster Bujold
> 
> Inside Sample Mountain – Where Is My Mind Edition




You're right, to be honest I forgot about the rules regarding links when I wrote this, so I played it safe and then forgot about it, ha ha. Anyway,here it is! Thanks for asking btw.

By the way, @The Big Peat, I read through some of your own links and I really loved the line "Anything with blacksmiths and strong attractive blondes and an 80s vibe was worth a shot for me." Lol!


----------



## The Big Peat

Timebender said:


> You're right, to be honest I forgot about the rules regarding links when I wrote this, so I played it safe and then forgot about it, ha ha. Anyway,here it is! Thanks for asking btw.
> 
> By the way, @The Big Peat, I read through some of your own links and I really loved the line "Anything with blacksmiths and strong attractive blondes and an 80s vibe was worth a shot for me." Lol!



Thank you!

And, well, I forget the exact rules on links, but this thread wouldn't be much use without them... time to have a gander!


----------



## The Big Peat

Friday Five: Some Good Diversity, Some Bad Diversity


----------



## Juliana

Recent reads.
Have Book, Will Read #25


----------



## Vince W

Just a bit of news about some 2000AD audio adaptations.

Joseph Fiennes is Judge Dredd In Forthcoming 2000AD Audio Adaptations


----------



## Biskit

Another piece of silliness for #BlogBattle - tackling illegal goblin hunters: Runestone Cowboy.


----------



## The Big Peat

Professional Barbarian Heroes: Part Four


----------



## Bren G

*Embrace your Inner Demon*
How a hard look in the mirror will help you write better villains


----------



## Vince W

Apple+’s Adaptation of Isaac Asimov’s ‘Foundation’ Set to Start Airing in Autumn 2021


----------



## The Big Peat

2k to 10k: Writing Faster, Better, and Writing More of What You Love by Rachel Aaron


----------



## Vince W

Apple+ Renews ‘Foundation’ For a Second Series


----------



## Vince W

‘Hot Fuzz’ Director Edgar Wright to Helm ‘The Running Man’ Adaptation


----------



## thaddeus6th

Bit later than I'd intended, but here's a quick review of the second entry in Fitz and the Fool:








						Review of Fool’s Quest (book 2 of Fitz and the Fool), by Robin Hobb
					

Alarmingly quickly after finishing the first book (reviewed here ) I polished off the second in this third trilogy by Robin Hobb. I’ll keep ...




					thaddeusthesixth.blogspot.com


----------



## AE35Unit

Lichens spotted while out on a walk!
Lichens!


----------



## Serendipity

The Blues all the way to Science Fiction?
					

The recent BBC programme on the latest discovery about Stonehenge has had a lot of people talking. I haven’t had chance to watch it, but it is about the discovery of the site where blue stone…




					rosieoliver.wordpress.com


----------



## The Big Peat

Professional Barbarian Heroes: Part Five

The Tombs of Atuan by Ursula Le Guin


----------



## HareBrain

The Big Peat said:


> The Tombs of Atuan by Ursula Le Guin



Great review.


----------



## CTRandall

@The Big Peat  Thanks for that. I think _The Tombs of Atuan_ is my favourite of Le Guin's books. (Though she has some awesome short stories, too.)


----------



## Jo Zebedee

Haven't blogged in ages. On why I don't think I quite get this being-a-Northern-Irish-writer lark
https://wp.me/p6EXEa-9F


----------



## The Big Peat

Jo Zebedee said:


> Haven't blogged in ages. On why I don't think I quite get this being-a-Northern-Irish-writer lark
> https://wp.me/p6EXEa-9F



Look on the bright side - there's a chance you get to help redefine what Northern Irish is all about!



CTRandall said:


> @The Big Peat  Thanks for that. I think _The Tombs of Atuan_ is my favourite of Le Guin's books. (Though she has some awesome short stories, too.)



Have you read many of her non-Earthsea books? I keep thinking I need to get to them, but don't know how they stack up.


----------



## CTRandall

The Big Peat said:


> Have you read many of her non-Earthsea books?



I've read a couple of her scifi novels, the ones based around the idea of humans being seeded across the galaxy by a race called the Hain. The only one I really remember is _The Left Hand of Darkness_, which is definitely worth a read. Even though I can't bring others to memory, I don't recall any major disappointments. I also really liked her short story collection _The Compass Rose._ 'The Author of the Acacia Seeds' is probably my favourite short story ever by anyone, though the collection as a whole is more literary with scifi/fantasy elements in a secondary role.


----------



## Serendipity

The Runaway Novel
					

Or should I say the run-awry novel? Well in a sense it is both! I recently started my follow-on novel to the one that is currently doing the agent rounds. Although things have moved on a little sin…




					rosieoliver.wordpress.com


----------



## Timebender

A ranking of all the Conan stories I've been reviewing! Here. After this, I'm moving onto some H. P. Lovecraft tales.


----------



## The Big Peat

Villain Love or Kill – Peat Long's Blog (wordpress.com) 

Books I’m reading mini-reviews – Peat Long's Blog (wordpress.com) 

Ensemble Dynamics: Last Airbender and Legend of Korra – Peat Long's Blog

Friday Five: Need More Snappy Titles – Peat Long's Blog (wordpress.com)


----------



## Juliana

The Big Peat said:


> Villain Love or Kill – Peat Long's Blog (wordpress.com)


Oh dear, I almost feel sorry for Seriuz! @HareBrain


----------



## HareBrain

Juliana said:


> Oh dear, I almost feel sorry for Seriuz! @HareBrain



Oh dear is right -- I read that blog post a few days ago, went through it to see if I knew any character names and had read the stories in which they appear, and failed to recognise my own!


----------



## The Big Peat

HareBrain said:


> Oh dear is right -- I read that blog post a few days ago, went through it to see if I knew any character names and had read the stories in which they appear, and failed to recognise my own!



I was wondering why you never mentioned the article, and now I know why!


----------



## HareBrain

The Big Peat said:


> I was wondering why you never mentioned the article, and now I know why!



Next time put my guys at the top. And maybe in the blog post title. Or the overall blog title.


----------



## Ed Lake

I argued about anti-time on sci.physics.relativity.   I recently wrote a sci-fi novel about anti-time, and I wondered what the people on that forum would think about the possibility of anti-time being real.  As usual, however, all they did was argue with one another about the proper use of words, such as "Is a gedankenexperiment the same as a hypothesis?" and "If someone does a simple science experiment in a novel, like testing for gunpowder residue, is that experiment fact or fiction?"


----------



## The Big Peat

Professional Barbarian Heroes: Part Six

February 2021 Round Up


----------



## AE35Unit

Today I fluted 
Practising the flute


----------



## Juliana

My thoughts on the virtual Boskone convention I recently attended.

Boskone 58 Round-up


----------



## The Big Peat

Tigana: A Study on Structure

Friday Five: Chicken Powder Edition


----------



## Jo Zebedee

Stupid writing brain. And space lighthouses. 





__





						This... this is what it is to be a writer *sobbing quietly* - Jo Zebedee
					

Questions writers get asked, a lot – where do you get your ideas? What motivates you to write? Ladies and gentlemen, a case study. This week, I wrote a quick facebook post about what I’m reading, which is a book called the ‘Lamplighters’ (very good it is) by Emma Stonex and I said, I love […]




					wp.me


----------



## Toby Frost

I like the idea of a space lighthouse. Space, especially in an Alien-type or fairly realistic setting, lends itself to loneliness. I could see it pinging out some kind of message or co-ordinates for ships to lock on to, perhaps with a tiny flashing light in the general blackness. Who knows what might be drawn towards it?


----------



## Jo Zebedee

Toby Frost said:


> I like the idea of a space lighthouse. Space, especially in an Alien-type or fairly realistic setting, lends itself to loneliness. I could see it pinging out some kind of message or co-ordinates for ships to lock on to, perhaps with a tiny flashing light in the general blackness. Who knows what might be drawn towards it?


Yes it’s the frontier-feel to it that I like.


----------



## thaddeus6th

I have cunningly reviewed a book:

Deadly Games (Emperor’s Edge Book 3), by Lindsay Buroker


----------



## Bick

I have added the 2000's and the 2010's as decades to my *Analog Author Analysis* feature on my website.

Enjoy!


----------



## The Big Peat

The Gurkha and the Lord of Tuesday by Saad Z Hossain

“Family Secrets, Migration and Diaspora… and Mismatched Couples”: An Interview with Aliette de Bodard


----------



## Stephen Palmer

Rather startling timing.


----------



## Bick

A feature article on two notable stories in *Amazing Stories - June 1926*:
Murray Leinster's first SF publication, and a very funny Wodehousian tale by Ellis Parker Butler. Both reprints (from 1919, and 1912 respectively).


----------



## AE35Unit

Couple of recorder pieces


----------



## Bren G

*Rise of the Drones* : How Covid proves the future of warfare will be small-scale and robotic


----------



## The Big Peat

Mini-Reviews: The Tiger and the Wolf, Lion of Macedon, Tale of the Drunken Sword

The Tethered Mage by Melissa Caruso


----------



## AE35Unit

A little bit of improv on my native American flute 
A little native flute


----------



## AE35Unit

A trio of Trees

3 March Sleepers


----------



## Kerrybuchanan

My frightened (and, admittedly, a little frightening) new book taking its first steps into the big, bad world. 









						Exhilaration – and fear
					

Yesterday, I received the preorder links for Knife Edge from Joffe Books. You’d think that by now, more than eight months after they offered me a contract to publish my books, I’d have …




					kerrybuchanan.com


----------



## Droflet

You write terrible things? Ha. Have you checked out what Jo does to her characters? You're an amateur. Nice blog by the way. Poor little book. He, He, He.


----------



## Ursa major

*Note to self: Make sure all bathroom doors are locked before opening _Knife Edge_.*


----------



## Jo Zebedee

I blogged about what makes a book sell, or not sell,  or... I dunno. Word of Mouth - Jo Zebedee


----------



## Kerrybuchanan

Brilliant blog, Jo. Thanks for sharing those nuggets of experience.


----------



## Timebender

Having finished the Conan the Barbarian reviews, I'm starting on the Cthulhu mythos! I put up _(__link)_ a review of H. P. Lovecraft's "The Dunwich Horror"! Are there unearthly monsters? Are there forbidden tomes of eldritch lore? Is there racism? (Oh boy.) I decided to see for myself.


----------



## Bren G

The Case for NFT's - Why (and why not) they are here to stay.


----------



## thaddeus6th

I finished the third book in a third trilogy. And it was really, really good: Review: Assassin’s Fate, by Robin Hobb  (book 3 of the Fitz and the Fool trilogy)


----------



## Bick

I updated my site with a short piece on Jack McDevitt and his novella _*Voice in the Dark*_, as well as provided a new link there to my read through of Asimov's SF magazine from 1986 (where I came across the story).


----------



## The Big Peat

The Fifth Elephant by Sir Terry Pratchett
					

Reviews deep into a series can be tricky. How much information from prior books can one assume is sloshing around your reader’s brain? How much of it’s sloshing around the reviewer&#821…




					peatlong.wordpress.com
				












						My Top 35 Fantasy Series/Books
					

This being a good day of the year for me to take stock, and with me short of inspiration, I thought I’d go ahead and do a little filler/stocktake, and post my own personal favourite top best …




					peatlong.wordpress.com


----------



## Biskit

Battling chickens, a war of succession in the flock, just because real life is weirder than fiction, Cocka-what-a-coup.


----------



## Bick

On his FaceBook page, the author *Jack McDevitt* posted about my website and the review I put up on his novella _Voice in the Dark_.
His Facebook page and the post can be found *here*.


----------



## Juliana

A birthday poem...
Perspective


----------



## Bick

Discussion of Farmer's _Riverworld_ series added here.


----------



## Bick

And now updated with a review of *Alone Against Tomorrow - * Harlan Ellison


----------



## Juliana

This past weekend was our regional conference for the Society of Children's Book Writers and Illustrators — I was one of the conference directors. Here's the first of a two-part peek at the behind-the-scenes of running a virtual conference during COVID.

NESCBWI 2021 Part I: pre-conference planning


----------



## Juliana

And here's part 2; the conference itself:
NESCBWI 2021 Part II: virtual goes live


----------



## thaddeus6th

A concise review of Rhythm of War:








						Review: Rhythm of War (Stormlight Archive book 4), by Brandon Sanderson.
					

This one took me a while to read because it’s quite hefty at over 1,200 pages. Returning to the world of Roshar, there are spoilers aplenty ...




					thaddeusthesixth.blogspot.com
				




I did like it a lot, little bit of a slow bit in the middle. Enjoyed the ending.


----------



## Juliana

thaddeus6th said:


> A concise review of Rhythm of War:


I love the series, but haven't gotten around to book 4 yet; I need to be in the right mood for that sort of read, and I just… haven't been. But it's definitely on my list for 2021!


----------



## thaddeus6th

Juliana, after ages of not reading any physical fantasy books I had the whole Fitz and the Fool trilogy and then that. I do miss real books, but my shelf space just doesn't allow it. Liked the book a lot overall. And I do appreciate that Sanderson cranks them out regularly. Unlike some...


----------



## Bick

As well a adding some reviews and updated Magazine review page, I also added a *Harlan Ellison author page*, with a bibliography and some quotes from the author.


----------



## The Big Peat

Been behind on posting up links, but a couple of recent-ish things









						Night Watch by Sir Terry Pratchett
					

It’s a long way into reviewing and re-reading this series – I started last Wyrd & Wonder with Guards!Guards! – and there’s something both humbling and frustrating at get…




					peatlong.wordpress.com
				












						A Child of Uncertain Heritage: Five Mythological Examples of the Foundling
					

Rand Al’Thor. Belgarion. Harry Potter. Luke Skywalker. The fantasy genre is littered with heroes who come of age, all unknowing of their real heritage and how they’re the great hero to …




					peatlong.wordpress.com


----------



## alexvss

I debunked the most common writing advices.


----------



## Valtharius

alexvss said:


> I debunked the most common writing advices.


Good stuff. I think the best response to "Write what you know" is "Know what you write"

"Show don't tell" is absolutely terrible advice (and extremely vague. Isn't a book literally all telling in a sense?)
It should be replaced with "Be interesting". Which is the ultimate piece of writing advice for all circumstances.

Sometimes it's more interesting to "tell", sometimes it's more interesting to "show". Usually you have to do both I suspect.

The thing about conflict not being central is interesting. I think the people who say this basically mean conflict as a synonym of "goals" or even the plot itself. More vagueness. Dragon Ball definitely has a goal at the beginning, but it's comparatively carefree and low-stakes. Apparently early Dragon Ball was inspired by Journey to the West. I've never read it so I don't know the relation (and my memories of watching Dragon Ball on Toonami are hazy. That franchise definitely evolved into something really different by the time you get to DBZ).


----------



## Juliana

@alexvss Muito bom! I think you have some really great points. A lot of advice given out has become rule, and for most of it I think the truth is that sometimes it's useful, and sometimes it isn't...


----------



## alexvss

Juliana said:


> @alexvss Muito bom! I think you have some really great points. A lot of advice given out has become rule, and for most of it I think the truth is that sometimes it's useful, and sometimes it isn't...


Valeu! And yes, beginners often follow these advices blindly; but they have to understand that these advices are more like guidelines that you can manipulate as you see fit, or not follow at all.



Valtharius said:


> Good stuff. I think the best response to "Write what you know" is "Know what you write"
> 
> "Show don't tell" is absolutely terrible advice (and extremely vague. Isn't a book literally all telling in a sense?)
> It should be replaced with "Be interesting". Which is the ultimate piece of writing advice for all circumstances.
> 
> Sometimes it's more interesting to "tell", sometimes it's more interesting to "show". Usually you have to do both I suspect.
> 
> The thing about conflict not being central is interesting. I think the people who say this basically mean conflict as a synonym of "goals" or even the plot itself. More vagueness. Dragon Ball definitely has a goal at the beginning, but it's comparatively carefree and low-stakes. Apparently early Dragon Ball was inspired by Journey to the West. I've never read it so I don't know the relation (and my memories of watching Dragon Ball on Toonami are hazy. That franchise definitely evolved into something really different by the time you get to DBZ).


I liked "Know what you write". Had never heard of it. 

And yes, DBZ is a totally different animal. Nothing to do with Journey to the West but the monkey tails XD


----------



## Serendipity

Hm.... think some of you might be interested in this post of mine... 
Science Misrepresented in Science Fiction​


----------



## AlexH

I compiled some of my favourite (mostly sci-fi and fantasy inspired) photo composites and digital art from over the years:








						Fantastical Photo Composites and Digital Art
					

A few of my favourite fantasy and sci-fi-esque photo composites from over the years



					alexharford.uk
				




And updated my list of favourite short stories:




__





						Favourite Short Stories (by Other Writers) by Alex Harford : Favourites (by Other Writers)
					

Favourite Short Stories (by Other Writers). From Favourites (by Other Writers) by Alex Harford. Mostly fantasy and speculative fiction short stories, but some other stuff too.



					alexharford.uk
				




I also upgraded my website from PHP 5 to PHP 7. Super productive after not doing anything with/on my website since pre-pandemic!


----------



## The Big Peat

A Game of Wings
					

Hi all. You’re now about to read a post stating which wing flavour best represents which GoT/Song of Ice and Fire character best. Or close the tab. One of the two. The inspiration for this po…




					peatlong.wordpress.com
				




Article on which GoT character equals which chicken wing flavour. One of my best pieces of work if I say so myself.


----------



## Juliana

A little pick-me-up number from the query trenches:

You Are Valid (and so is your writing)


----------



## The Big Peat

Juliana said:


> A little pick-me-up number from the query trenches:
> 
> You Are Valid (and so is your writing)



That's a great and very needed post Juliana.


Here's two recent ones.









						The Legend of Korra Watch Through: Book Three Change
					

(There will be spoilers) Here’s how watching the third book of The Legend of Korra went for me. I watched the first episode a long time back and a little bit of the second, and gave up becaus…




					peatlong.wordpress.com
				












						The Fellowship of the Ring by JRR Tolkien
					

(there will be spoilers) Good evening. I will now be attempting to say something new and original enough to be worthwhile about arguably the single most famous book of fiction in the world. ……




					peatlong.wordpress.com


----------



## Juliana

Thank you @The Big Peat!


----------



## Serendipity

Maybe something for space opera fans to think about...

From Science Fiction to Fact?


----------



## Bick

Added an annotated reading order of Poul Anderson's *Polesotechnic League/Terran Empire novels and stories* to my website


----------



## JunkMonkey

Added a one page comic to my addled comics blog.  Words and drawing (and lettering by me.  Colouring by my daughter .









						Space-Babe Betty
					

Colours by Daisy Baldwin




					goshwowcomics.wordpress.com


----------



## Bick

JunkMonkey said:


> Added a one page comic to my addled comics blog.  Words and drawing (and lettering by me.  Colouring by my daughter .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Space-Babe Betty
> 
> 
> Colours by Daisy Baldwin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> goshwowcomics.wordpress.com


That's great  

I've also added a *Known Space* reading order page now.


----------



## Biskit

Lambs, because it's that time of year, and lambs are always cute. 
May, The Lambs.


----------



## TWErvin2

Posted about getting a tree after 30 years of teaching, and why the type was selected.

A Tree after 30 Years of Teaching​


----------



## Juliana

Biskit said:


> Lambs, because it's that time of year


Aww!


----------



## The Big Peat

I am a horrible barbarian and every time I see people talk about lambs, I get hungry rather than go "aahh".

A sort of two parter here

The Shepherd's Crown by Sir Terry Pratchett 

and an essay on why he means so much to me

How Do They Rise Up: In Honour of Sir Pterry


----------



## JunkMonkey

> I am a horrible barbarian and every time I see people talk about lambs, I get hungry rather than go "aahh".


I think, "sh*t! It's that time of the year again. I'll have to watch out for the little buggers."  Round my way they're often grazing on the sides of the roads.  A lamb's instincts when threatened is to run to its mother. If the lamb is one side of the road, and the mother is on the other, a lamb will panic and run right in front of you.  Splat!


----------



## Droflet

TWErvin2 said:


> Posted about getting a tree after 30 years of teaching, and why the type was selected.
> 
> A Tree after 30 Years of Teaching​



Congrats, TW. I guess you've finally decided to put down roots, somewhere.     A fine looking tree. May it grow tall and handsome. Cough. Unllike you.


----------



## TWErvin2

Droflet said:


> Congrats, TW. I guess you've finally decided to put down roots, somewhere.     A fine looking tree. May it grow tall and handsome. Cough. Unllike you.


*Droflet*,
Thanks  and yes I am neither tall nor particularly handsome. I anticipate the tree doing far, far better!


----------



## The Big Peat

Congrats TW. A hawthorn would have been cool though!









						Friday Five: Cold Air at the Top Edition
					

Hi all, and welcome to another Friday Five. It’s been a nice hot week so far, with it being more nice when outdoors and more just hot when penned up in a third floor flat with no aircon. I&#8…




					peatlong.wordpress.com
				












						A few thoughts on multi-POV starts
					

There are two things that are true. One is I have a term “Pathofdaggersitis” that I’ve coined for books that remind me of Path of Daggers with its multiple PoVs and corresponding …




					peatlong.wordpress.com


----------



## Bick

Added a short review on _The_ _Legacy of Heorot_, and also a very short commentary and review of short story magazine content for the first half of 2021 - both found *here*.


----------



## Biskit

Still Thinking - a pun-laden piece of nonsense-prose (like nonsense verse without the rhythm) on distilling wisdom, for the #BlogBattle prompt, Abstract.


----------



## Juliana

Fantastic @Biskit!


----------



## Bick

I've now added quite a long feature on *SF book cover artists*, *here*.


----------



## Bren G

Wrote a short piece about what Gene Roddenberry gets wrong about funerals.


----------



## Rodders

Book covers and album covers. Probably the best sci fi art out there. 

Nice feature, Bick. I really hope you add more artists as I really enjoyed it.

As an aside, I always wonder how many of these wonderful works of art were thrown away


----------



## Biskit

Rodders said:


> As an aside, I always wonder how many of these wonderful works of art were thrown away


Twenty-plus years ago we got nattering with John Meaney at a convention, just after his "To Hold Infinity" had been published. He was really pleased to have been able to buy a _print_ of his Jim Burns book cover. The original was beyond the reach of his wallet.


----------



## Montero

I bought a book on the art of Jim Burns by Jim Burns and I remember him mentioning in it that Alice Rasmussen bought the original oil for the first of her Jaran book covers and I think it was of the order of at least £3,000 (might be misremembering) but a tidy sum.
It's a good book to read - bits in there on how he did the paintings. I remember one had a female space pilot with her helmet tucked in the crook of her arm. He got his wife to model it with a mixing bowl tucked in the crook of her arm.


----------



## Juliana

A few thoughts on writing that all-important opening paragraph.

A Good Start


----------



## Bick

I've tried to set up some analysis tools to look at site traffic (i.e. is there any  )
I can't easily see if it works properly unless I get some external visits - could I just ask a few who see this to click on this link please and then I'll see what works.  (Feel free to have a look around of course).

Many thanks.


----------



## Juliana

Bick said:


> could I just ask a few who see this to click on this link please and then I'll see what works


Ok, clicked and also clicked around different pages. Hope it helps! (Site looks great, by the way; so clean and easy to navigate! Fantastic work!)


----------



## Bick

Juliana said:


> Ok, clicked and also clicked around different pages. Hope it helps! (Site looks great, by the way; so clean and easy to navigate! Fantastic work!)


Many thanks Juliana, much appreciated. Hopefully a few others also can help out, and then I'll get a good steer that its working right.


----------



## Bren G

Bick said:


> Many thanks Juliana, much appreciated. Hopefully a few others also can help out, and then I'll get a good steer that its working right.


I did too. Very nice work I must say!


----------



## Bren G

Feeling uncharacteristically product this week. Added another post just now.   

*What can the Unabomber Teach Us About the Perils of AI?*


----------



## The Big Peat

A study on Feist's character dynamics in the Serpentwar Saga

My midyear round up


----------



## The Big Peat

Character Dynamics: Pratchett’s Witches
					

(spoilers yo) Things to do when bored. Look at your own blog archives and find statements you made but never really followed up. In this case, the idea that we don’t talk enough about sets of…




					peatlong.wordpress.com
				












						An Interview with Stephen Deas
					

One of my favourite discoveries this year was Stephen Deas’ The Moonsteel Crown, a really enjoyable and twisty adventure with great characters that riffed off a lot of stuff I loved. The mome…




					peatlong.wordpress.com


----------



## LeonStevens

Today was "Thursday Thoughts": Thursday Thoughts: Cruisin’ at 30 000 (words that is), an update on my novel progress.


----------



## Juliana

My latest reading round-up with mini reviews... With a shout out to Knife Edge and Small Bones by @Kerrybuchanan.
Have Book, Will Read #26


----------



## The Big Peat

Juliana said:


> My latest reading round-up with mini reviews... With a shout out to Knife Edge and Small Bones by @Kerrybuchanan.
> Have Book, Will Read #26



Got a lot of friends hyping Last Sun now. Maybe I should read it one of these days...


----------



## Biskit

A ramble about names. Names Ache.


----------



## LeonStevens

I did my weekly wrap up and included a post about my first 1-Star review.
Weekend Wrap-up: My first 1-Star review!


----------



## The Big Peat

In Tribute: David Gemmell
					

Fifteen years ago, the world of fantasy lost one of its greats tragically early. David Gemmell’s career as a published author lasted over thirty years with more than a million copies sold; fo…




					peatlong.wordpress.com


----------



## J-WO

So *Titan Books* have revealed the cover of my novel the other day. Over on my blog I tell the story of the road to getting there and how random and unexpected that road was. If you like stories of how novels get written you may like it.


----------



## Juliana

J-WO said:


> I tell the story of the road to getting there and how random and unexpected that road was


Fantastic story, Jim! And once again, congratulations.


----------



## J-WO

Juliana said:


> Fantastic story, Jim! And once again, congratulations.


Thank you!


----------



## alexvss

I ranted on online writing courses (they suck).


----------



## Juliana

@alexvss Interesting post! And to some extent, I agree. (Usually, I dislike this sort of lecture/course. I can do my own research, I don't need the same stuff broken down for me over and over. I've been in too many workshops that say the same thing as the previous ones!)

However, I'm doing an online course right now with YA author Maggie Stiefvater. It was on sale, and I figured $25 was a great deal and I love her work, so why not? And I'm loving it. But part of why I'm loving it, I think, is that right from the start she says something along the lines of: 'I'm not going to teach you how to write. I can't do that. I can only teach you how I write. And you can take as much or as little from that as you want.' I think this is a great approach. It's certainly been inspiring so far. Sure, some of it isn't new, but at the same time it is new because she's applying it to how she writes her own books, instead of telling us how to apply it ourselves, if that makes sense...


----------



## alexvss

Juliana said:


> @alexvss Interesting post! And to some extent, I agree. (Usually, I dislike this sort of lecture/course. I can do my own research, I don't need the same stuff broken down for me over and over. I've been in too many workshops that say the same thing as the previous ones!)
> 
> However, I'm doing an online course right now with YA author Maggie Stiefvater. It was on sale, and I figured $25 was a great deal and I love her work, so why not? And I'm loving it. But part of why I'm loving it, I think, is that right from the start she says something along the lines of: 'I'm not going to teach you how to write. I can't do that. I can only teach you how I write. And you can take as much or as little from that as you want.' I think this is a great approach. It's certainly been inspiring so far. Sure, some of it isn't new, but at the same time it is new because she's applying it to how she writes her own books, instead of telling us how to apply it ourselves, if that makes sense...


Faz todo sentido, minha amiga!

The classes from MasterClass® are all about that. The author teaches his or her way and talks about his or her experiences. It's more motivational than anything. What I was arguing is that, most of the times, it's not worth your time and money. (MasterClass® is certainly NOT worthy--U$ 90 per class??? Come on!). But I'd certainly pay 25 bucks for classes with my favorite author.


----------



## Juliana

alexvss said:


> U$ 90 per class


Wow!!!

yeah, hers was 25 for around 8hrs worth of videos plus notes. Not bad.


----------



## AlexH

alexvss said:


> I ranted on online writing courses (they suck).


I think some are good but I understand your points. The best value to me tend to be one-off workshops where the tutor delves deeper into a writing aspect. I attended Fyrecon online last year (I think it was about US$50 for 3 days), and there were some excellent workshops that got me thinking in different ways and gave me insights I was able to apply to stories I was working on. I attended an online workshop with Christopher Allen (Smokelong Quarterly editor) last weekend, and it was excellent.

There are also some good value writing courses online here and there, but they're not always the easiest to find.


----------



## The Big Peat

The Deep by John Crowley

Friday Five


----------



## Bick

Website update *here* on Foster's _A Call to Arms_, and my read-through of _Astounding_ in 1958.


----------



## HareBrain

The Big Peat said:


> The Deep by John Crowley


Why, pray? Is posting a review from 2019 without explanation a coded signal whose meaning we've been too lazy to remember? Are you being held captive? Or is it just to check someone's paying attention?

Anyway, it sounds an intriguing read.


----------



## The Big Peat

HareBrain said:


> Why, pray? Is posting a review from 2019 without explanation a coded signal whose meaning we've been too lazy to remember? Are you being held captive? Or is it just to check someone's paying attention?
> 
> Anyway, it sounds an intriguing read.



Well that's bizarre. WordPress told me it was a draft so I brushed up and hit publish yesterday. It having a publication date of 2019 is pretty weird...

WordPress really is being dire these days.


----------



## J-WO

The Big Peat said:


> WordPress really is being dire these days.


I'm having little joy with Wordpress these days. That new system where you have to use 'blocks' is particularly annoying.


----------



## Juliana

J-WO said:


> That new system where you have to use 'blocks' is particularly annoying.


Even more annoying is when you want to update a page that was done pre-blocks and you end up having to redo the entire page!


----------



## J-WO

Juliana said:


> Even more annoying is when you want to update a page that was done pre-blocks and you end up having to redo the entire page!


Why did they think it was a good idea? What's the point? It's like it was invented by people who neither keep a blog nor even particularly write.


----------



## Dan Jones

J-WO said:


> I'm having little joy with Wordpress these days. That new system where you have to use 'blocks' is particularly annoying.


It took me a good few months to get used to using that particular system, but now I really do like it, and wouldn't go back to the old ways now (which means it will probably happen). There definitely is a trick to using the new system, but once it clicks, it is pretty good.

Also, @The Big Peat advised me that I should post here that I'm publishing my urban fantasy novella "Resurgam" on my blog in a weekly serial format, so here it is.


----------



## Droflet

Looks good, Dan. All the best of luck with the launch.


----------



## Dan Jones

Droflet said:


> Looks good, Dan. All the best of luck with the launch.


Cheers Drof. I launched it a couple of weeks ago, just doing it one chapter a week until September - it's only a novella, around 20,000 words. If it gets some decent feedback then I'll SP it as a single slim volume/ebook.


----------



## Juliana

Sounds fantastic, Dan! Will check it out later today.


----------



## The Big Peat

I don't like the block system and it's updating capabilities - also its select all/copy all capabilities - are frankly just a bit crap. But, it works. I'm used to it.

What's grinding my gear is the difficulty of just pasting a link in and it staying a link, or adding a link to text, or anything to do with links, which is like trying to castrate yourself by first punching out all your own teeth and tying them to a wet paper straw, and then using that to do the deed. I really am not a fan.


----------



## Dan Jones

Crikey. Wait until you get to scheduling links, or putting links to scheduled posts. That's like trying to castrate yourself using nothing but a comb and a hot coffee. Or, so I'm told.

Anyway. Chapter 4 of Resurgam is up. Links and all.


----------



## Droflet

Your comments cut me to the quick. Drof slinks off (yet again).


----------



## thaddeus6th

Actually did some bloggery. Book review this time:








						Review: The Iron Circlet (Chronicles of the Black Gate Book 4), by Phil Tucker
					

I really enjoyed the first three books in this series, and have been looking forward to the fourth entry for a while. Naturally, spoilers ab...




					thaddeusthesixth.blogspot.com
				




Not sure why I never reviewed parts 1-3. Very good series.


----------



## The Big Peat

Anyway, two more recent posts









						Stories, Sports, and Space
					

Wotcha all. I’m here to talk about storytelling using everyone’s favourite thing – sport. In this case, team sports where people move around quite quickly in pursuit for an object…




					peatlong.wordpress.com
				












						On Fantasy and Rarity
					

Something that’s one in a hundred is in front of you. Do you go ‘ooh, that’s rare’? Do you shrug? Are you looking at me asking ‘what’s the event rate’? Bea…




					peatlong.wordpress.com


----------



## thaddeus6th

As an aside, Tigana's rarer for me in having a romantic subplot that I actually liked (as opposed to being rare for being stand-alone fantasy).


----------



## Dan Jones

New post for today - Female (and male) myths in _Beauty And The Beast_.


----------



## The Big Peat

Dan Jones said:


> New post for today - Female (and male) myths in _Beauty And The Beast_.



Cracking work Jones, made me clean forget I has no music on while reading it to the shoes.

edit: On the way to the shops even. Although I suppose I was looking a little at my shoes when reading it...


----------



## Dan Jones

Thanks, young Peater, I enjoyed writing it


----------



## thaddeus6th

Another review. Gosh.

This time it's the excellent The Machine Stops, by EM Forster: Review: The Machine Stops, by EM Forster


----------



## Dan Jones

Nice review, Thad. I hadn't even heard of this before, but from your review it does seem to chime with other Forstery things like Howard's End. It also sounds relevant to at least part of my WIP, so I'll definitely invest the 72p or so.


----------



## Droflet

Very well done, Thad. Is it available in book form? Even as part of an anthology?


----------



## thaddeus6th

I think it is available within anthologies, and, I forget about this hence splashing the vast sum of cash, you can probably find it for free given copyright isn't forever. Not an e-book, but this may be what you're after: The Machine Stops, The Celestial Omnibus, and Other Stories: Amazon.co.uk: Forster, E M: 9781492980506: Books


----------



## AE35Unit

A bit of ukulele









						Boom Chicka Boom strum
					

A blog to document my musical endeavours




					mymusictree.blogspot.com


----------



## AnRoinnUltra

Wrote and acted in a comedy sketch to poke fun at the social media pandemic response -was supposed to be a sort of 'V' style infomertial but most of it got the chop: A Prayer at Bedtime for the Apocalypse


----------



## Juliana

A brief look at food and drink in speculative fiction.
Food and Drink in Sci Fi and Fantasy


----------



## AnRoinnUltra

Porridge ...kidneys ...and beer for breakfast -wouldn't fancy the job of cleaning out the Centaur's stall at the end of the day!


----------



## thaddeus6th

More bloggery! 

Yes, it's surprising, but I've answered the question you've all been earnestly pondering: what's the difference between the Penguin and Oxford editions of Polybius?





__





						Comparing the Penguin and Oxford editions of Polybius
					

Quick note: these editions are divided into large sections termed as books, so if I refer to a ‘book’ then that effectively means what most ...




					thaddeusthesixth.blogspot.com


----------



## The Big Peat

Thad's on a roll!


@Dan Jones press ganged me to do some content while he gallivants around the place with his family









						Guest Blog by Peat Long: Let the Truth Lie
					

My name’s Peat and Dan’s asked me to write a post for him while he goes skiving off to the wilderness with his family. I gladly agreed as it seemed the ideal opportunity to give a response to a pos…




					danjonesbooks.club


----------



## The Big Peat

Friday Five: One Bored Cat Edition
					

Hello all. This edition is coming a little in the day because of a little cat who has been continuously demanding playtime today. Even when I took a nap after work, the moment I woke up a little an…




					peatlong.wordpress.com


----------



## The Big Peat

Some recent posts

Music Monday 

(with a shout out for @Phyrebrat )

On Becoming A Better Writer

A Quick Way To Improve "As You Know, Bob"


----------



## Bren G

My video review on the new Kobo Elipsa. I perform an in-depth demonstration of it's note-taking capabilities using 6 criteria. And answer why *authors, student's and anyone who writes on paper*, should 'take note' of it's capabilities. 


Likelihood to lose the pen
Boot speed to ‘write-ready’ state
Note-Taking experience
Handwriting conversion effectiveness
Ease of transfer to computer
Annotations of documents

Link here -> Kobo Elipsa Note-Taking Review


----------



## Biskit

Timepiece - writing a guest blog, at the last minute,  about being late.


----------



## Bren G

*Why Technology Won't Save Us *- How the Star Wars vs Star Trek debate has now officially been settled.
​


----------



## The Big Peat

Friday Five: My Cat Wants Under The Couch Edition
					

Hello all. This morning, Murray came up to me and indicated he might like some food. He seems very enthusiastic about the idea. So I fed him, left him to it, and went to fix the couch. You see, my …




					peatlong.wordpress.com
				












						Thud by Sir Terry Pratchett
					

(some spoilers, particularly in second time reader) A confession. I have long believed that the City Watch series peaked with Night Watch and that the books after it are, in a way, superfluous. Whi…




					peatlong.wordpress.com


----------



## Dan Jones

I'm publishing a novella, called _The Gigantomachy Of Antonios Costas_, on my blog. It's kind of a Lovecraftian _Indiana Jones_ style adventure story set in Athens. It follows two Greek academics who embark upon an archaeological dig to find ancient Greek treasures and antiquities after a giant sinkhole appears in the centre of the city. Of course, down in the darkness they find a great deal more than they bargained for. I'll publish a chapter a week over the next 13 weeks.

Chapter 1 - The Gigantomachy Of Antonios Costas


----------



## HareBrain

Dan Jones said:


> The Gigantomachy Of Antonios Costas



Anyone who isn't at least intrigued by that title is incomprehensible to me.
Endorsement: I read the story ages ago, and liked it enough to try to destroy it by offering the author editing advice.


----------



## Dan Jones

Anyone put off by the spectre of Rabbit's editorial interventions will be relieved to know that all those recommended changes have now been expunged from the text. 

So this is, if you like, the original, unabridged version.


----------



## HareBrain

Dan Jones said:


> all those recommended changes have now been expunged from the text.


I'll console myself with the idea that in a parallel universe they were actually helpful.


----------



## Juliana

I took a brief look at different types of backstory. I may also have had a bit too much fun naming them... 

What’s Your Backstory?


----------



## Dan Jones

It Takes A Village To Raise A Book


----------



## The Big Peat

Dan Jones said:


> It Takes A Village To Raise A Book



And one bunny to ruin it.


----------



## Dan Jones

Amen brother! Testify!


----------



## The Big Peat

Juliana said:


> I took a brief look at different types of backstory. I may also have had a bit too much fun naming them...
> 
> What’s Your Backstory?



Really enjoyed this one! Never really thought of it all this way but it makes a ton of sense.

A pedantic thought - "just like Budapest" comments can be removed without harming the narrative, but I do think their removal harms the story as it removes something of a sense of wonder and connection. It's like how removing a sauce from a meal doesn't harm the ingredients - and you might never feel the need for it if you never knew it existed - but once you have it, you know it makes things better and removing it makes things worse.


----------



## Juliana

The Big Peat said:


> A pedantic thought - "just like Budapest" comments can be removed without harming the narrative, but I do think their removal harms the story as it removes something of a sense of wonder and connection. It's like how removing a sauce from a meal doesn't harm the ingredients - and you might never feel the need for it if you never knew it existed - but once you have it, you know it makes things better and removing it makes things worse.


I agree 100%! You don't NEED them in a story, but personally I love these little throwaway bits of the past. 

(And thanks for the nice comment!)


----------



## Bren G

I just finished Pillars of the Earth by Ken Follet and rather enjoyed it. It inspired me to write about the nature of inspiration, and why we need it more now than ever. 

So what can we learn from those English peasants? Plenty methinks.

*What will inspire you?* *What Pillars of Earth tells us about our species and our future*


----------



## Dan Jones

Just posted Chapter 2 of my novella *The Gigantomachy of Antonios Costas*.




Juliana said:


> I agree 100%! You don't NEED them in a story, but personally I love these little throwaway bits of the past.
> 
> (And thanks for the nice comment!)


I also liked this post very much. The Budapest line reminds me of the backstory between Indy and Marion in _Raiders of the Lost Ark_ - there are a couple of lines like, "I was a child! I was in love!" - "You knew what you were doing." And that's it! That's all we get, yet it adds a very real dimension to their relationship, and their chemistry is all the greater for it (perhaps it's telling that the other "Indy girls" in _Temple of Doom_ and _Last Crusade_ are met "en route" during the adventure and thus didn't have that element of backstory for the writers to play with).


----------



## The Big Peat

I solemnly believe that it's the cool little things that get you in the right mood to swallow all the big important things in a story.









						Friday Five: Make You All Proud Edition
					

A good day to all my friends! I’m writing this the night before in a fit of unprecedented efficiency while listening to the Hamilton soundtrack (I’m sure that some of you now know exact…




					peatlong.wordpress.com
				












						The Wheel of Time’s Value
					

(spoilers for days. I’m mostly assuming you’ve read it) I’ve been doing a lot of fantasy history and theory reading recently. One of the commonalities I’ve found is a certai…




					peatlong.wordpress.com


----------



## Juliana

Dan Jones said:


> backstory between Indy and Marion in _Raiders of the Lost Ark_


Oh yes, that was a great one!


----------



## Dan Jones

Some meandering thoughts on HP Lovecraft after reading _At The Mountains Of Madness, _by way of Nietzsche, _The Thing _and 9/11. I actually enjoyed writing this one quite a bit.

Long Read: Gott ist tot, but Yog-Sothoth Lives! The perfect historical oddity of H.P Lovecraft


----------



## Cat's Cradle

A terrific blog-post, Dan, I enjoyed it a great deal.

I love _At the Mountains of Madness - _it's my favorite novella_, _and is one of the few works that I re-read regularly (every other year; I'm due for a re-read this fall). 

AtMoM inspires awe in the reader, and the scope of Lovecraft's imagination is thrilling. There's just nothing else like this work; not even _The Colour Out of Space,_ or_ The Shadow Out of Time _affect or thrill me the way this one does.

Anyway, great post, and I enjoyed the wide-ranging scope of your writing in it, as well.


----------



## Dan Jones

Thanks so much CC! What a great comment - I hope it was clear how much fun I had with this post. Fun being a relative term, of course...

I definitely will re-read AtMoM again, though I'm still working my way through Lovecraft's output so will probably focus on other aspects of the mythos first.


----------



## HareBrain

Though admitting it is like a draught of the bitterest gall, I have to agree that's a good read, Dan. I haven't read much Lovecraft but Mountains of Madness is definitely the one that has most stuck with me, even more than _The Call of Cthulhu_. I think it's his masterpiece.


----------



## Cat's Cradle

Dan Jones said:


> hope it was clear how much fun I had with this post.


Yes. 

Also, I say 'read' but I listen on Audible, because of old eyes. The version I have on Audible of AtMoM is very effective.


----------



## Dan Jones

There's a brilliant audiobook of AtMoM, done in the style of the Orson Welles 1930s War of the Worlds serial, with crackly radio broadcasts, news bulletins and a cast of radio actors. The CD version also comes with paraphernalia supposedly from the Antarctic exploration team ie maps, notes, sketches of the ancient city etc. Very cool indeed.









						Dark Adventure Radio Theatre - At the Mountains of Madness
					

Lovecraft's thrilling tale of horror in the Antarctic is brought to life in the style of a 1930s radio drama with a huge cast, music and sound effects.




					store.hplhs.org


----------



## The Big Peat

Because I am a serious blogger I am bringing you serious content









						The Evil Cat Book Tag
					

Here is a brand new book tag, developed in collaboration with my comrade in cursed, Para of To Other Worlds. It was inspired by seeing a book tag based on cats elsewhere and thinking “goodnes…




					peatlong.wordpress.com


----------



## Cat's Cradle

Very interesting, thanks for the recommendation, Dan, CC


----------



## The Big Peat

The Eye of the World Readalong: Chapter One to Chapter Fifteen
					

(Spoilers are total) The Wheel of bloody Time eh. We all know of it. Many of us have opinions of it. Strong opinions. I have to say as someone who read it long ago, I sometimes feel confused as to …




					peatlong.wordpress.com
				












						The Light Fantastic by Sir Terry Pratchett
					

The Light Fantastic, Pratchett’s second Discworld novel, cleaves closely to the model of The Colour of Magic in many ways but with notable improvements in most respects other than the amount …




					peatlong.wordpress.com
				












						The Citadel of Fear by Francis Stevens
					

Welcome to the next installment in my Retro Reviews! This time, we’re looking at a book written by a woman considered by some to be the mother of dark fantasy, and maybe the first American woman to…




					peatlong.wordpress.com


----------



## Dan Jones

The Big Peat said:


> The Eye of the World Readalong: Chapter One to Chapter Fifteen
> 
> 
> (Spoilers are total) The Wheel of bloody Time eh. We all know of it. Many of us have opinions of it. Strong opinions. I have to say as someone who read it long ago, I sometimes feel confused as to …
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peatlong.wordpress.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Light Fantastic by Sir Terry Pratchett
> 
> 
> The Light Fantastic, Pratchett’s second Discworld novel, cleaves closely to the model of The Colour of Magic in many ways but with notable improvements in most respects other than the amount …
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peatlong.wordpress.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Citadel of Fear by Francis Stevens
> 
> 
> Welcome to the next installment in my Retro Reviews! This time, we’re looking at a book written by a woman considered by some to be the mother of dark fantasy, and maybe the first American woman to…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peatlong.wordpress.com


How are you finding time to read and write all this stuff?


----------



## The Big Peat

Dan Jones said:


> How are you finding time to read and write all this stuff?



Procrastination is one hell of a drug.


----------



## HareBrain

The Big Peat said:


> Procrastination is one hell of a drug.


Yeah, I've been meaning to get addicted to that.


----------



## Juliana

The Big Peat said:


> Procrastination is one hell of a drug.


I was hoping for something like time-turners or a successful cloning experiment...


----------



## The Big Peat

Someone did have a blogger interview with me and you bet I'm going to preen about it!









						Interview With Peat Long, Blogger at Peat Long’s Blog
					

Hey Peat, I’m excited to have you here for a chat! I’ve been reading your blog for a good while now and it’s definitely one that stands out in the crowd for me. Before we get into all that bookish …




					parsecsandparchment.com


----------



## Dan Jones

That's brilliant, well done!

Also, snap. I've also just started Ishiguro's _The Buried Giant (_although I really should be reading the books we're doing for the podcast...) how are you getting on with it?


----------



## AnRoinnUltra

A surreal type thing based on an entry I put into the labyrinth challenge -hopefully it doesn't mess with the guessing game (can't see how, but then again there are some very sharp minds about on this forum):


----------



## The Big Peat

HareBrain said:


> Yeah, I've been meaning to get addicted to that.



The trick is to get and get addicted to something else instead.



Juliana said:


> I was hoping for something like time-turners or a successful cloning experiment...



I wish!



Dan Jones said:


> That's brilliant, well done!
> 
> Also, snap. I've also just started Ishiguro's _The Buried Giant (_although I really should be reading the books we're doing for the podcast...) how are you getting on with it?



Finding it a bit dull and repetitive to be honest. But you might like it a lot better than me, I think.


----------



## AnRoinnUltra

A Science Fiction themed anti-vax spoof ...it's sort of blogging


----------



## Dan Jones

Chapter 3 of The Gigantomachy of Antonio's Costas - The Gigantomachy of Antonios Costas, Chapter 3


----------



## The Big Peat

Friday Five: Only Fools Find It Hard To Believe Edition
					

Hello all, and welcome to Friday Five. It’s a beautiful sunny day in South London and I have a small cat sleeping peacefully next to me. There’s some good music playing (a cookie to who…




					peatlong.wordpress.com
				












						The Eye of the World Readalong: Chapters Sixteen to Thirty-Two
					

(total spoilers) I’d like to start this part of the readthrough by musing about the misfortune that is World only being syllable. Think how many parody lyrics you could have got out of this b…




					peatlong.wordpress.com


----------



## HareBrain

Peat, have you read the Whole WoT? And if so, are you going to blog the lot?


----------



## The Big Peat

HareBrain said:


> Peat, have you read the Whole WoT? And if so, are you going to blog the lot?



I have previously. I might blog a total reread, but that could take a couple of years, and I might well get bored before that point.


----------



## LeonStevens

Saturday is my weekly wrap-up:









						Weekend Wrap-up: For the Birds
					

I was at my parent’s place, sitting having my morning coffee, when a bird (Grey Jay/Whiskey Jack) flew up to the window and hit its wings on the glass a few times before perching on the deck …




					linesbyleon.com
				




Author interviews, weekly rant, some cartoons, and some general musings.


----------



## thaddeus6th

Never let it be said I don't have my finger on the pulse.

Here's a review from a game 12 years and two console generations ago:  (Retro?) Review: Dragon Age: Origins (PS3)


----------



## Droflet

I'm not a gamer, Thad, but that looks like a pretty concise review. Well done.


----------



## Betok_Haney

thaddeus6th said:


> Never let it be said I don't have my finger on the pulse.
> 
> Here's a review from a game 12 years and two console generations ago:  (Retro?) Review: Dragon Age: Origins (PS3)


I LOVE retro game reviews, so good and appropriate. Many of us return to the old games, and still want to know how they hold up. Well done.  

Also a side note, on your site, the US Amazon links for your books no longer work, or show that your books are no longer for sale?


----------



## thaddeus6th

Betok_Haney said:


> I LOVE retro game reviews, so good and appropriate. Many of us return to the old games, and still want to know how they hold up. Well done.
> 
> Also a side note, on your site, the US Amazon links for your books no longer work, or show that your books are no longer for sale?


A little while ago I took them down. If you're interested in giving them a read just send me a DM and we can sort something out 

Edited extra bit: incidentally, I swapped out my PS3 for the PS2 yesterday so there *might* be another retro-review. Depends if/when I get a PS5. I really like how much smaller and quieter the console is.


----------



## Dan Jones

A day late, but Agency - not just for characters.


----------



## Juliana

Dan Jones said:


> A day late, but Agency - not just for characters.


Very interesting! Definitely food for thought (though I think I'd like some actual cake too, please!).

From me: my latest reading round-up.
Have Book, Will Read #27￼


----------



## AnRoinnUltra

A Sci-Fi themed short story about functional alcoholism (not sure if this counts as self promotion so hit the zapper mods if it does, thanks)


----------



## HareBrain

AnRoinnUltra said:


> not sure if this counts as self promotion so hit the zapper mods if it does, thank


That "supporter" under your name means you can promote yourself all the way up to Galactic Emperor if you want.


----------



## AnRoinnUltra

HareBrain said:


> That "supporter" under your name means you can promote yourself all the way up to Galactic Emperor if you want.


Wahey, or no, wait, I don't want the responsibility -gonna stick to vapour farming ...that water doesn't just harvest itself, and there's always a good nights kip to be had


----------



## Dan Jones

The Gigantomachy of Antonios Costas, Chapter 4


----------



## AnRoinnUltra

A review of 'The 13th Vote' by @Bren G


----------



## Dan Jones

The rich heritage of Ghost Stories


----------



## The Big Peat

Realm Breaker by Victoria Aveyard

Friday Five: Live From Dubrovnik Edition


----------



## Bren G

Why you should love your products again​How an encounter with a turn-table can reorient your world view


----------



## Dan Jones

Bren G said:


> Why you should love your products again​How an encounter with a turn-table can reorient your world view



Great blog post! Just to be a slight Devil's advocate, I read recently (though I'm fanned if I can find the link) one of the advantages of having highly replaceable consumer goods, and of their relative costs becoming ever lower, is the lower crime rates for things like burglary, muggings, robberies as the value of the items simply isn't worth the risk for the majority if criminally-minded people these days.


----------



## AE35Unit

Latest nature blog post 
Clouds + Gulls


----------



## AE35Unit

Some trees spotted today
No autumn colours showing yet, and no fungi!
Sunny October trees


----------



## Abernovo

It's not a blog, but I am using the Scotstober hashtag on Twitter for a daily story prompt this month. It's a celebration of the Scots language. Today's was _dreep_, meaning to drain, or drip-dry, drip, and I turned it into a Star Trek/Para Handy homage.

I couldn't think of where else to put this. Apologies for interloping.


----------



## Juliana

Abernovo said:


> It's not a blog


I suppose in a way it's micro-blogging? And I've been enjoying your Scotstober tweets!


----------



## Bren G

Dan Jones said:


> Great blog post! Just to be a slight Devil's advocate, I read recently (though I'm fanned if I can find the link) one of the advantages of having highly replaceable consumer goods, and of their relative costs becoming ever lower, is the lower crime rates for things like burglary, muggings, robberies as the value of the items simply isn't worth the risk for the majority if criminally-minded people these days.


I love a good Devil's advocate @Dan Jones !  That's a logical conclusion that I can't dispute, so I think we're on the same page. Low cost goods are a-ok and as you've put it, can be beneficial to society. It's just that they have a tendency to be irreparable, and throw-away as a result.  I had a computer monitor once that blew up, and after a web tutorial and parts from ebay, I managed to fix it (albeit after more hours than was worth it, and a soldering job that resembled a Jackson Pollack). It lasted another eight years, and I only just got rid of it since there was much better technology on the market. I think that repair job saved a monitor from the landfill. Imagine if monitor manufactures had swappable capacitor modules? Or some other clever means to replace common points of failure? I recently fixed my 17 year old dryer too. Similar story. However, the manufacturer did me no favours by ensuring the service access was just big enough to get my hand through and no more. I was lucky my neighbor had a very long magnetic screw extension else I would've given up. The real question is, would we pay slightly more for products whose failed parts could be repaired or replaced?


----------



## AnRoinnUltra

Bren G said:


> How an encounter with a turn-table can reorient your world view


I agree @Bren G , stuff just seemed to be made to last, but ....there's a dragon down that way of thinking and I've fallen into it's trap more than once: 'specialist part, cheap plastic rubbish is what it is, wasn't like that years ago, pass me the phlegm jar and let me tell you al about it, yeah, 1923, now that was my time, there were no young people around either, and Guinness was free...'
Now for a derailment -what about recycling/ reusing stories? I think it's great, am linking my own rehash of 'The Knock', mangled beyond recognition but the core is still sort of there; do ya do the same, any examples?

(am typing this next to a C64, deadly piece of kit -but try explaining that to the kids


----------



## AnRoinnUltra

...on the subject of disposable things -The Gromulus GR4520 thinks it's deadly, but it's not (a half thought on relatively useless technology)


----------



## Bren G

AnRoinnUltra said:


> ...on the subject of disposable things -The Gromulus GR4520 thinks it's deadly, but it's not (a half thought on relatively useless technology)


Brilliant! It's like my dad used to say, 'I don't need a watch to tell me I'm eating too much. My belt already does that.'


----------



## AnRoinnUltra

(One more skit and I'll leave this thread in peace for a while -promise!) 
Always carry a towel ...especially during a pandemic:


----------



## The Big Peat

The Murderer’s Last Hope by Peat
					

Story time! This is a short story I wrote a while back, in a somewhat weird mood. Hope you enjoy! The shrine of Saint Iudon saw few visitors and nearly all of them were fugitives.The surrounding de…




					peatlong.wordpress.com
				












						The Shape of Water by Andrea Camilleri
					

(mild spoilers) There is a problem when it comes to reviewing Camilleri’s Inspector Montalbano books and that is they feel so full of Sicilian culture, so focused on it, that how is someone w…




					peatlong.wordpress.com


----------



## Dan Jones

Long Read: The Awakening Of Mankind in _Northern Lights_ and _Paradise Lost_.


----------



## The Big Peat

Knight’s Fee by Rosemary Sutcliff
					

(Mild Spoilers) I read and re-read this book as a young fellow. I don’t know what her reputation is now, but Sutcliff was something of a legend when I was growing up, which might have had som…




					peatlong.wordpress.com
				












						The Knight of the Swords by Michael Moorcock
					

(mild spoilers) The first thing to know about Moorcock’s sword & sorcery is that he painted his stories in grand, baroque, brooding style. They have something of Lovecraft’s vision …




					peatlong.wordpress.com


----------



## HareBrain

@The Big Peat , I've never heard of Knight's Fee before, but I've stuck it on my TBR.


----------



## The Big Peat

HareBrain said:


> @The Big Peat , I've never heard of Knight's Fee before, but I've stuck it on my TBR.



Oh do, do! You can tear through it in an evening and it's just a great wee story. My good deed for the day.


----------



## HareBrain

The Big Peat said:


> it's just a great wee story


I've heard of "bathroom books" but surely it's longer than _that_?


----------



## Dan Jones

Sounds like I could do with it...


----------



## The Big Peat

HareBrain said:


> I've heard of "bathroom books" but surely it's longer than _that_?





Dan Jones said:


> Sounds like I could do with it...



Shame, shame on the pair of you.


----------



## AnRoinnUltra

Possibly one of the worst pieces of science fiction ever written and recorded, plan was to make a series but reality set in ...then again, dodgy stuff can have it's uses (lowering the bar/ making other stuff look good/ showing how to not make fiction):
The Adventures of Special Agent Black Socks


----------



## The Big Peat

What Lies Beneath by Peat
					

Deep below London’s streets the insistent pulse of the club’s bass filled Fenaro’s ears. It was one of the finer perks of magic in his opinion. He’d left the venue with his new friend – well,…




					peatlong.wordpress.com
				












						Exile’s Honour by Mercedes Lackey
					

(moderate spoilers) Sometimes, a re-read is like visiting your favourite restaurant, or going back on holiday to a place you loved years ago. I love spending time with the books that have entertain…




					peatlong.wordpress.com


----------



## JunkMonkey

I woke up with this silly little one page strip is in my head the other morning:









						Nosh…
					

Visit the post for more.




					goshwowcomics.wordpress.com


----------



## Bren G

Did a video review just now of the *Kobo Sage's writing experience* relative to the bigger Elipsa. I find the latter device very useful in the editing process of my manuscripts given its annotation capabilities


----------



## Juliana

Something for Halloween week, on blending horror with other genres.

The Shadows Inside


----------



## thaddeus6th

A review. Gosh!









						Review: Conspiracy (Emperor’s Edge book 4), by Lindsay Buroker
					

I’ve got two series on the go at the moment, and one of them is the Emperor’s Edge, by Lindsay Buroker. It’s a slightly different setting th...




					thaddeusthesixth.blogspot.com


----------



## Bick

Various recent updates to the website, including:

Updated magazine reviews
A very short profile on Stanley Mullen
A reading order feature on the Destroyermen series
Updated links to a few additional author blogs

and a little older, but I'm not sure I mentioned it: a graphical publication history of Asimov's Foundation books


----------



## AE35Unit

Bick said:


> Various recent updates to the website, including:
> 
> Updated magazine reviews
> A very short profile on Stanley Mullen
> A reading order feature on the Destroyermen series
> Updated links to a few additional author blogs
> 
> and a little older, but I'm not sure I mentioned it: a graphical publication history of Asimov's Foundation books


I'd be interested in getting hold of a copy of Clarkesworld mag. Never seen it in the shops


----------



## LeonStevens

All this month, I've been participating in Inktober, and next week, NaNoWriMo begins. Anyone else doing either?
Anyway, Fridays are my book promo and author interview posts:
Free Book Friday / Inktober Day 29 (Patch): My latest Interview- In Conversation With Author Elizabeth O’Carroll

I have a couple of SF&F author interviews coming up in Nov.


----------



## thaddeus6th

Never let it be said I don't have my finger on the pulse. Here's a review of a videogame that came out over a decade and a half ago, but is still really good.

Retro-Review: Shadow Hearts Covenant (PS2)


----------



## HareBrain

The fox-face guy in the army greatcoat was creepy enough to stick in my head for two decades.


----------



## Biskit

Having a bit of a crappy time, and so welcome to my unhappy anniversary Tricky Treats


----------



## Juliana

@Biskit  sorry about the bad memories and your cat.


----------



## Biskit

Juliana said:


> @Biskit  sorry about the bad memories and your cat.


Thank you. It's amazing how things can turn up all at once.

It's going to take time to get over losing Oatmeal and we're currently noticing an ever growing list of wacky things around the house and garden that were done to help a "disabled" cat who couldn't move too fast, couldn't climb, couldn't jump and only had three out of four legs that worked properly.

As ever, his timing was inspired.


----------



## thaddeus6th

My sympathies, Biskit. Never had a cat but lost a number of dogs over the years.

It's coincidence rather than productivity, but I've written another blog, this time reviewing Taiko: Review: Taiko, by Eiji Yoshikawa


----------



## JunkMonkey

Gosh! Things are everso exciting on the USSSS Ship!









						Back on the USSSS Ship…
					

Visit the post for more.




					goshwowcomics.wordpress.com


----------



## The Big Peat

She Who Became The Sun by Shelley Parker-Chan
					

Sometimes a review cannot wait. Sometimes the words must be forced out while the feelings are still hot. The best way to describe quickly how excited Shelley Parker-Chan’s debut made me is th…




					peatlong.wordpress.com
				












						Stalling on a Scene: A Writer Muses
					

I haven’t written any fiction in about a week. And I’m here to talk about why, for my sake and maybe yours. My current process is to work on two projects at the same time, switching at …




					peatlong.wordpress.com


----------



## Dan Jones

The Gigantomachy Of Antonios Costas, Chapter 9 - for any hardy souls who've been reading this each week, next week will be the last installment of my novella.


----------



## The Big Peat

Dan Jones said:


> The Gigantomachy Of Antonios Costas, Chapter 9 - for any hardy souls who've been reading this each week, next week will be the last installment of my novella.



I haven't read a single word but once it's all up I plan to have a little dash through it all.


Anyway, two of my latest.









						Wizzard: An Essay on Pratchett’s Men (The Colour of Magic, The Light Fantastic, Sourcery, Eric)
					

(Some Spoilers) In her excellent series of essays, Tansy Rayner Roberts someone suggested someone should write essays on Pratchett’s men. I am stupid enough to think I can be that someone. In…




					peatlong.wordpress.com
				












						Dawn Wind by Rosemary Sutcliff
					

(considerable spoilers) Another day, another book I have to talk about immediately. Broadly speaking, I do not get overly emotional at books. I’m not much of a crier, I don’t talk of ge…




					peatlong.wordpress.com


----------



## Juliana

The Big Peat said:


> I haven't read a single word but once it's all up I plan to have a little dash through it all.


@Dan Jones same!


----------



## Dan Jones

Write Beat Death: Words To Save Your Soul - how the creative process can beat death (sort of)


----------



## The Big Peat

Dan Jones said:


> Write Beat Death: Words To Save Your Soul - how the creative process can beat death (sort of)



I think I'm going to have to re-read that one a couple of times to get my head around it.


----------



## Valtharius

A strange book on Latin American history, and the strange story of how I found it.








						Trujillo: Cara y Cruz de su Dictadura - Books I've Inherited
					

Digging around in an old man's library, I found this strange, fascinating book about one of the darkest chapters of Latin American history.



					booksiveinherited.com


----------



## AnRoinnUltra

Posted one of the workshop exercises, and let on it was a early draft of The Matrix Resurrections that was found stapled to the back of a goat near the Bricklieve mountains:
The Matrix Resurrections -rare first draft


----------



## Dan Jones

Now if you'd have said that was a rare first draft of Matrix Revolutions you might have caught me out. 

In fact I think it's a darn sight better than Revolutions...


----------



## AnRoinnUltra

Revolutions was a strange one, I ended up rooting for the machines


----------



## Juliana

On the blog: a bit of introspection on why it might not be a bad thing to occasionally hit pause on creativity.

Beneath the Surface


----------



## HareBrain

@Juliana , here's a low tide this afternoon where something creative looks like it's brewing up!


----------



## Juliana

HareBrain said:


> here's a low tide this afternoon where something creative looks like it's brewing up!


Ooh, lovely photo!!!


----------



## thaddeus6th

I'd never seen Blake's 7 before. As it happens, I was missing out.




__





						Review: Series 1 of Blake’s 7
					

Yes, finger on the pulse as always, reviewing a sci-fi series from the late 1970s. It was the heyday of British sci-fi, when special effects...




					thaddeusthesixth.blogspot.com


----------



## Bren G

A review of the recently released film *Dune (2021) - Why I only want to go through this desert once.*

I think I am in the minority judging how great this film is rated.


----------



## AnRoinnUltra

Bren G said:


> A review of the recently released film *Dune (2021) - Why I only want to go through this desert once.*
> 
> I think I am in the minority judging how great this film is rated.


Did you like the book though? I've bought it three times I reckon -most recently last January, and I just can't relate to the characters. It is definitely good stuff judging by the amount of people that like it, which is why I go back ..but sometimes a story is just not for everyone (if ya liked the book, forget what I've just written).


----------



## Dan Jones

I posted the final two chapters of my modern/ancient Greek mythology adventure story The Gigantomachy Of Antonios Costas - @The Big Peat @Juliana  I'll also sticky the whole novella to the top of the blog in the next day or two when I get a free ten minutes.


----------



## AE35Unit

Well at least if you watch the film it saves wading through the book


----------



## AlexH

Bren G said:


> A review of the recently released film *Dune (2021) - Why I only want to go through this desert once.*
> 
> I think I am in the minority judging how great this film is rated.


I agree with you. 5/10 for me. Despite not enjoying the opener, I'm glad there will be a sequel and hope it makes more sense.


----------



## Dan Jones

Long Read: Service With A Smile in Kazuo Ishiguro's _Klara And The Sun_

Tagging @Vertigo as he had a couple of comments on this book recently in the book discussion.


----------



## Vertigo

Dan Jones said:


> Long Read: Service With A Smile in Kazuo Ishiguro's _Klara And The Sun_
> 
> Tagging @Vertigo as he had a couple of comments on this book recently in the book discussion.


I've not read the whole thing as I felt it was getting a little too detailed for reading before the book which is still on my wish list. I shan't be running out of books to read in the foreseeable future!


----------



## Dan Jones

Ah right, sorry. Yes I do write blog posts with full spoilers, it's true. I should add a banner or something...


----------



## AnRoinnUltra

Dan Jones said:


> I posted the final two chapters of my modern/ancient Greek mythology adventure story The Gigantomachy Of Antonios Costas - @The Big Peat @Juliana  I'll also sticky the whole novella to the top of the blog in the next day or two when I get a free ten minutes.


Fair play -I'm not sure what Noir means in reference to the link below, but it may be something of interest (if ya can smush a novella into their specifications):
Down Below: A Greek Myth Noir Anthology - Coming 2022 - Limit Break Comics


----------



## Bren G

AnRoinnUltra said:


> Did you like the book though? I've bought it three times I reckon -most recently last January, and I just can't relate to the characters. It is definitely good stuff judging by the amount of people that like it, which is why I go back ..but sometimes a story is just not for everyone (if ya liked the book, forget what I've just written).


My memory of the book was that I struggled through it and came out the end of it much like you would a marathon. Not terribly enjoyable but there's a sense of accomplishment and somewhat of a payoff from all that perseverance. I read it so long ago that maybe I should try again. But to me at least, I couldn't relate to the characters in the film either.


----------



## Bren G

AlexH said:


> I agree with you. 5/10 for me. Despite not enjoying the opener, I'm glad there will be a sequel and hope it makes more sense.


I'm with you all the way. 5/10 is exactly what I was thinking. I suspect we will see the ratings start to drop once the pent up demand recedes a bit, but then again, what the heck do I know??


----------



## AnRoinnUltra

Bren G said:


> My memory of the book was that I struggled through it and came out the end of it much like you would a marathon. Not terribly enjoyable but there's a sense of accomplishment and somewhat of a payoff from all that perseverance. I read it so long ago that maybe I should try again. But to me at least, I couldn't relate to the characters in the film either.


I haven't given up on it yet -reading my post back it seems daft to expect to relate to extraterrestrial shenanigans but I suppose that's the core of storytelling; gonna take a leaf from your book and persevere, again


----------



## Bren G

AnRoinnUltra said:


> Posted one of the workshop exercises, and let on it was a early draft of The Matrix Resurrections that was found stapled to the back of a goat near the Bricklieve mountains:
> The Matrix Resurrections -rare first draft


I thought I knew where this was going, but truthfully, I never saw Harvey coming. Nice! Makes for a good story line and perhaps some Tarantino type dialogue! "You shoot me in a dream - you better wake up and apologize!"


----------



## Dan Jones

AnRoinnUltra said:


> Fair play -I'm not sure what Noir means in reference to the link below, but it may be something of interest (if ya can smush a novella into their specifications):
> Down Below: A Greek Myth Noir Anthology - Coming 2022 - Limit Break Comics


That's a great spot, but I don't think my story could be realistically described as noir. And that's before trying to squash a 24,000 story into a four-page comic. Great spot though, where did you find it?


----------



## AnRoinnUltra

Dan Jones said:


> That's a great spot, but I don't think my story could be realistically described as noir. And that's before trying to squash a 24,000 story into a four-page comic. Great spot though, where did you find it?


Paul Caroll posted it up on the ISSFH discord site (would have posted that link, but I'm not really sure how discord works) -there was an artist there looking for a writer/ story, and I thought of the Gigantomachy ...was a long shot, unless ya did something like:


----------



## The Big Peat

Mort by Sir Terry Pratchett
					

(mild spoilers) Imagine, for one moment, that you are a gangly day-dreamer living in a very hard-headed and serious world. Imagine that you had one day to find a future when seemingly no one sees o…




					peatlong.wordpress.com
				












						Swords & Sorcery – Where Is It?
					

The other day I read a great essay by Misty on Grimdark and its relationship to Horror and Dark Fantasy, that included links to other great essays, and it sparked something in my head. The bit that…




					peatlong.wordpress.com


----------



## Stephen Palmer

Book launch day!


----------



## The Big Peat

Mini-Reviews: Sweetness Bled and Brindled by SL Dove Cooper, Resurgam by Dan Jones, The Armourer’s House by Rosemary Sutcliff
					

Wotcha all. Here follows three short reviews of three rather good short books I’ve read recently. There will be mild spoilers – hope you enjoy Sweetness Bled and Brindled by SL Dove Coo…




					peatlong.wordpress.com
				












						The Anubis Gates by Tim Powers
					

(Moderate Spoilers) Part of what draws me to going through fantasy’s archives are all these names who did great things but are now half-forgot. Take Tim Powers. He’s been an inspiration…




					peatlong.wordpress.com
				












						The Great Hunt Readthrough: Chapters Ten to Twenty-Two
					

(spoiler o’clock) My first thought to shareabout reading the second quarter of Jordan’s The Great Hunt is that this is the first segment where I sat back and just went “wow”…




					peatlong.wordpress.com
				












						Closer to the Chest by Mercedes Lackey
					

(total spoilers) Closer to the Chest, eh? Well, I’ve got some feelings to get off my chest. In fact, while still avowing myself to be a Mercedes Lackey fan, I must admit that the following wo…




					peatlong.wordpress.com


----------



## AnRoinnUltra

Posted a narration of 'Level Up', originally written for a compilation by a mental health charity, with a protagonist who went on to feature in a novel. Just got a rejection notice for the novel telling me that YA was a very competitive market, which would have been good advice if it was a YA story -it did me a bit of a favour as it let me know the writing is still way off the mark and audio is the way to go. Am combobulating the novel into a podcast so figure it'd be no harm to give one of the heads (Gerry 'gamer' McLoughlin) a go on the net first.


----------



## AnRoinnUltra

Uplanded Chapter 1 to Spotify
Something light for the weekend to counter the doom and gloom news cycle; _nobody would have believed that in the last years of the twentieth century a vicious extraterrestrial invasion force would draw plans against humanity, or that they would be defeated by six crusties in a Ford Transit._ But such is the way of the Universe... The Invasion


----------



## Stephen Palmer

Fungi book review...








						Entangled Life by Merlin Sheldrake
					

In Merlin Sheldrake’s wonderful and very readable account of the world of fungi, the reader encounters a kingdom of organisms neither plant nor animal (in fact they are slightly more closely relate…




					stephenpalmersf.wordpress.com


----------



## elvet

Deleted, wrong thread.


----------



## AnRoinnUltra

Uplanded Ch 2 of 'Hyb to Spotify -no better place than a 90's acid rave to slowly twist reality ...been scratching me head to figure why a new story doesn't work and I think it is because it moved too quick, some people are deadly at hitting you with everything right from the off @Jo Zebedee fires with both barrels on page 1 of her latest book, and it's deadly; but it's not something everyone can do.


----------



## Jo Zebedee

AnRoinnUltra said:


> Uplanded Ch 2 of 'Hyb to Spotify -no better place than a 90's acid rave to slowly twist reality ...been scratching me head to figure why a new story doesn't work and I think it is because it moved too quick, some people are deadly at hitting you with everything right from the off @Jo Zebedee fires with both barrels on page 1 of her latest book, and it's deadly; but it's not something everyone can do.


Thank you - that’s very kind. It’s also easy to hit too hard, too fast and not leave time for immersion. Funding the balance is tricky I find


----------



## AnRoinnUltra

Jo Zebedee said:


> Thank you - that’s very kind. It’s also easy to hit too hard, too fast and not leave time for immersion. Funding the balance is tricky I find


You seem to have found it


----------



## The Big Peat

The Influences of Early Commercial Epic Fantasy Authors
					

The purpose of this post is to give a quick overview of just who the authors behind that big wave of Epic Fantasy in the 70s-90s that reshaped perceptions of the genre listed as their influences. T…




					peatlong.wordpress.com
				












						The Swordsman and the Sorcerer by Peat
					

Hello all, it’s story time with Uncle Peat. This one is a bit sweary and a bit bloody, so you’ve been warned. It’s about 7k words, and I hope you enjoy. Nelevo ran. He ran past lo…




					peatlong.wordpress.com


----------



## AnRoinnUltra

Chapter 3 of The Turd Prophecy - Gerry Mc Loughlin is a bollox. Kevin tries to create a launch strip, while the others go looking for spaceship parts.
Lost the artwork for a turd prophecy book cover during house renovation but plan is to do something with the dodgy phone picture I took of it later. Possibly make it into a T shirt design and run daft writing contents to win one on the blog.


----------



## Stephen Palmer

Recent book reviews.








						Just Finished Reading – stephenpalmersf
					

Books I've read recently.




					stephenpalmersf.wordpress.com


----------



## The Big Peat

Shards of Honour by Lois McMaster Bujold
					

(moderate spoilers) The original start of this review was me accusing Bujold of crimes against her readers for having only one book with Cordelia as a lead. There are, of course, two. But bear with…




					peatlong.wordpress.com
				












						Swords and Deviltry by Fritz Leiber
					

(mild spoilers) One of the interesting parts about delving into fantasy’s backlist is getting to see authors’ inspirations at work. When I delved into Swords and Deviltry, a collection …




					peatlong.wordpress.com


----------



## AnRoinnUltra

An interview with Roy Keane


----------



## Montero

The Big Peat said:


> I haven't read a single word but once it's all up I plan to have a little dash through it all.
> 
> 
> Anyway, two of my latest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wizzard: An Essay on Pratchett’s Men (The Colour of Magic, The Light Fantastic, Sourcery, Eric)
> 
> 
> (Some Spoilers) In her excellent series of essays, Tansy Rayner Roberts someone suggested someone should write essays on Pratchett’s men. I am stupid enough to think I can be that someone. In…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peatlong.wordpress.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dawn Wind by Rosemary Sutcliff
> 
> 
> (considerable spoilers) Another day, another book I have to talk about immediately. Broadly speaking, I do not get overly emotional at books. I’m not much of a crier, I don’t talk of ge…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peatlong.wordpress.com


@The Big Peat 
Enjoyed both of those thank you.
I've never been that keen on the early Rincewind, or indeed Rincewind but you have shone a light on evolution I haven't previously spotted.
I've read and re-read Rosemary Sutcliffe for a very long time and she can indeed turn the screws on your emotions - she does a feeling of melancholy and poignancy very well too, especially in a way through her descriptions of landscape and nature.
One of my favourites is the adult one Rider on the White Horse - not because it is English Civil War - but because of the studies of the complexities of war and marriage - and no, their marriage wasn't a war, it is just the part of the marriage during the war. A dramatisation of Sir Thomas Fairfax and his wife. And the history is very well done too.


----------



## HareBrain

Montero said:


> One of my favourites is the adult one Rider on the White Horse


This reminded me that Sutcliffe wrote a book called _Sun Horse Moon Horse_, about the White Horse of Uffington. Have you read that? (I haven't yet but just ordered it from the library.)


----------



## The Big Peat

Montero said:


> @The Big Peat
> Enjoyed both of those thank you.
> I've never been that keen on the early Rincewind, or indeed Rincewind but you have shone a light on evolution I haven't previously spotted.
> I've read and re-read Rosemary Sutcliffe for a very long time and she can indeed turn the screws on your emotions - she does a feeling of melancholy and poignancy very well too, especially in a way through her descriptions of landscape and nature.
> One of my favourites is the adult one Rider on the White Horse - not because it is English Civil War - but because of the studies of the complexities of war and marriage - and no, their marriage wasn't a war, it is just the part of the marriage during the war. A dramatisation of Sir Thomas Fairfax and his wife. And the history is very well done too.



Thank you!

I've never actually come across Rider on the White Horse; I shall pay close attention if I get a chance to.

Also you've reminded me I need to get to my next Pratchett essay.


----------



## Valtharius

More stuff on Latin American history: dictatorships, civil war, massacres, other such topics.








						"The Dictatorship Viewed in Profile" - Books I've Inherited
					

Gerardo Gallegos pulls back the curtain on the dictatorship of Rafael Leonidas Trujillo and the events that lead to it.



					booksiveinherited.com


----------



## AnRoinnUltra

Chapter 4 of 'Hyb - Spam, Elvis, International drug smuggling, LSD, nuclear meltdown, and an ashtray (The gang visit Gerry Mc Loughlin's house)


----------



## Montero

HareBrain said:


> This reminded me that Sutcliffe wrote a book called _Sun Horse Moon Horse_, about the White Horse of Uffington. Have you read that? (I haven't yet but just ordered it from the library.)


A lot of years ago and I can remember a bit of the story. A lot of my Sutcliffe reading was from libraries and not my shelf. I must actually have a re-read, re-acquire, take a look at the current library catalogue.
Likewise her autobiography is interesting which I seem to remember was called Blue Remembered Hills - some things may startle you.


----------



## Stephen Palmer

The blog tour commences...


----------



## Bren G

What to make of the *Metaverse - Why it likely won't be good for humanity.*


----------



## The Big Peat

Warrior’s Apprentice by Lois McMaster Bujold
					

(mild spoilers) I’m never sure how much to frame a review within one’s own idiosyncrasies. After all, I have a small audience, most people here know me. I don’t want to bore them.…




					peatlong.wordpress.com
				












						Friday Five: Derails My Train Of Thought Edition
					

Not often I get to Friday and am doing this completely from fresh! But, well, there’s been a lot of life on the rails of my train of thought. Still, let’s see what we can get. 1. Leadin…




					peatlong.wordpress.com


----------



## AnRoinnUltra

Bren G said:


> What to make of the *Metaverse - Why it likely won't be good for humanity.*


Nice work, was gonna leave a message on your site but tis hard to know what can spark bitter comments.

I'm not sure of the value of the Metaverse compared to cost in terms of increased energy demand/ pressure on water resources/ associated CO2 emissions. It seems like a solution for a problem that doesn't exist, run by a controversial corporation. I joined Facebook a year back to get people reading my stories, and to be fair it does, but the site is clunky and seems to mash up information into a bit of a mess. It's hard to imagine the new project being any different. Even if the new metaverse made the algorithms that process, sort and distribute data transparent, I still think the whole thing would be worthless. Except possibly as a junk marketing tool ...for anywhere with a solid broadband infrastructure, which counts me out


----------



## Stephen Palmer

Today I'm with the outstanding genre author Sarah Ash.


----------



## AnRoinnUltra

Chapter 5 of 'Hyb - A Strawberry Fair, Billy the Rant, Interdimensional Beings of Light, and some chaos (but not lots).


----------



## Stephen Palmer

Today I'm with the marvellous Nimue Brown.


----------



## Stephen Palmer

AnRoinnUltra said:


> Chapter 5 of 'Hyb - A Strawberry Fair


Oh, I used to go to the ones in Cambridge... Those were the days!


----------



## AnRoinnUltra

Stephen Palmer said:


> Oh, I used to go to the ones in Cambridge... Those were the days!


The Wexford Strawberry Festival was the highlight of the summer at one stage, haven't been in years either


----------



## Stephen Palmer

Today I'm with @Dan Jones of this parish!


----------



## AnRoinnUltra

Mufeldorf, the Halloween workshop messing with @Fiberglass Cyborg -it'd probably work best as a comic strip, but might give someone a giggle on a dank winter's evening


----------



## AnRoinnUltra

Reading, reviewing, and the pursuit of writing -have used up my one non story/ sketch post to mark @Bren G 's review of 'Hyb. Having someone seriously consider the message was a proud day. Got me thinking about writing as a pursuit: didn't mention the lad I half know who stopped me in the street to say he saw the Sci-Fi and ask what drugs I was on and how much I was drinking; and started banging on about the benefits of being sober -figured it for a wind up but turned out he was dead serious ...ya only get that sorta jip with writing


----------



## The Big Peat

AnRoinnUltra said:


> Reading, reviewing, and the pursuit of writing -have used up my one non story/ sketch post to mark @Bren G 's review of 'Hyb. Having someone seriously consider the message was a proud day. Got me thinking about writing as a pursuit: didn't mention the lad I half know who stopped me in the street to say he saw the Sci-Fi and ask what drugs I was on and how much I was drinking; and started banging on about the benefits of being sober -figured it for a wind up but turned out he was dead serious ...ya only get that sorta jip with writing



"I turned around to tell the customer that they should also give the story a go, and as I did I spotted individual ZB681’s reflection in the mirrored back of a display. He was making the forehead tap/ international signal for:
‘this fella’s not the full shilling, just humour him.’"

I can't imagine why this happened...


----------



## The Big Peat

The Wood Beyond The World by William Morris
					

Welcome to the next installment in my Retro Reviews! This time, we’re looking at a hugely influential book and figure, even if today that man is better known for his contributions to textiles…




					peatlong.wordpress.com
				












						November 2021 Round Up
					

November has been… eventful here. Some of that’s been good eventful, and some very stressful eventful. Stressful enough that I don’t want to talk about it further. Still, stress m…




					peatlong.wordpress.com


----------



## Stephen Palmer

It's the turn today of Keith Brooke on my blog tour.


----------



## Bren G

Here's my review of our very own @AnRoinnUltra's audio book* - The Third Prophesy of Hybobolus Clune*.


----------



## Stephen Palmer

Today we're with Chrons' very own @Biskit ! Big thanks to him.


----------



## AnRoinnUltra

Bren G said:


> Here's my review of our very own @AnRoinnUltra's audio book* - The Third Prophesy of Hybobolus Clune*.


I've been banging on about it on the thread already, and anywhere else I can (_my wife's comment: 'he listened to the story?', 'yes', 'what -all of it!?!'_). Thanks, it's a big deal, and has sparked a bit of interest locally. Above and beyond the call of duty, fair play.


----------



## Fiberglass Cyborg

An illustrated post about making a Fox and Geese game.








						Army of Geese
					

Making a Fox and Geese set. I spent my free time last winter making a board for the medieval game of Fox and Geese. Disclaimer: I am not in the least bit skilled at crafts. I just do it anyway. Whi…




					davidbreslin.wordpress.com


----------



## AnRoinnUltra

Fiberglass Cyborg said:


> An illustrated post about making a Fox and Geese game.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Army of Geese
> 
> 
> Making a Fox and Geese set. I spent my free time last winter making a board for the medieval game of Fox and Geese. Disclaimer: I am not in the least bit skilled at crafts. I just do it anyway. Whi…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> davidbreslin.wordpress.com


Nice one, gonna give this a rattle tonight (not the craft part, just the game); seems like it'd be good over a beer or two -is it always 24 v 1 or 2?, and is it always one move per player per turn?
Cool thing to have dug up ...Car-Gonu looks like it came straight outta Buck Rodgers!


----------



## Fiberglass Cyborg

AnRoinnUltra said:


> Nice one, gonna give this a rattle tonight (not the craft part, just the game); seems like it'd be good over a beer or two -is it always 24 v 1 or 2?, and is it always one move per player per turn?
> Cool thing to have dug up ...Car-Gonu looks like it came straight outta Buck Rodgers!


One move per turn, but the fox can make a string of captures like in checkers. Probably shoild have put that in the post... 15 v 1 seems to be a good way to play.


----------



## Stephen Palmer

Today I'm with our very own @Juliana...
https://jspinkmills.com/2021/12/11/building-the-world-of-conjuror-girl-a-guest-post/ https://jspinkmills.com/2021/12/11/building-the-world-of-conjuror-girl-a-guest-post/


----------



## AnRoinnUltra

A quick review of @Jo Zebedee 's latest book.


----------



## AnRoinnUltra

An Interview with Zork Muckelberg, CEO of Friendbook


----------



## Dan Jones

Catching up with a couple of posts, in case anyone's missed them, as I've not found the time to post them up here before now.

@Stephen Palmer dropped by to my place to talk about narcissism with respect to his new novel _Monique Orphan _last week...

...and, from yesterday, Lady Luck Likes A Target. A Big One.


----------



## The Big Peat

Stephen Palmer guest posts you say? 







Here's Stephen's post on my blog, talking about his influences

Also some other recent posts









						The Great Hunt Readthrough: Chapters Twenty-Three to Chapter Thirty-Five
					

Among the many things I think Robert Jordan did very well is the use of alternate world and dream sequences. They’re the sort of thing that can feel cheap, tension killing, irrelevant, but Jo…




					peatlong.wordpress.com
				












						Influences of British Fantasy Authors of the 60s to 80s
					

So I did a post about the influences of the authors in the early wave of Epic Fantasy that went big commercially in the 70s to 90s, and it got me thinking about the influences of other waves of fan…




					peatlong.wordpress.com


----------



## bretbernhoft

I'm presently writing an article/post about the inherent spirituality of the Cyberpunk genre. It's not published yet, and likely will not be for a couple of months. As I'm taking my time to prepare for and then author the "real deal". I'm interested in producing a thought-provoking piece, something that can be respected for it's quality alone.


----------



## Stephen Palmer

Today I'm with author Andrew Leon Hudson.








						Guest post – Stephen Palmer
					

Long ago in the misty depths of time, I think during my teens, I read a couple of strange science fiction novels named Memory Seed and Glass. They were probably my first experience of ecological sf…




					cartesiantheatre.wordpress.com


----------



## AE35Unit

2s and 3s
2s and 3s


----------



## AnRoinnUltra

AE35Unit said:


> 2s and 3s


Unusual blog and a nice idea, fair play


----------



## AE35Unit

AnRoinnUltra said:


> Unusual blog and a nice idea, fair play


Thanks, I love trees


----------



## The Big Peat

The Ancient and Fraternal Order: An Essay on Pratchett’s Men (Colour of Magic, Light Fantastic, Equal Rites, Mort, Sourcery)
					

One of the joys of being a Discworld fan is how Pratchett changed his conception of the Disc over his career. It was ever a vehicle for his interests, not some set and unchanging place, and a vehic…




					peatlong.wordpress.com
				












						Mazirian the Magician (The Dying Earth) by Jack Vance
					

(Mild spoilers) Like many reading this, I’ve played Dungeons & Dragons. Like some of you, I’ve mused on just how different D&D is to the average fantasy book I read. It’s …




					peatlong.wordpress.com


----------



## Jo Zebedee

I’m joined by author Stephen Palmer talking about writing locations he loves Writing about the place we know and love - a guest post from Stephen Palmer - Jo Zebedee #fantasy #books #Shrewsbury #writingcommunity


----------



## Stephen Palmer

Thanks Jo! And thanks to all my hosts during this blog tour, especially Chrons folk. Much appreciated. Will be interesting to see if my publicity efforts have any consequence when it comes to visibility and sales.


----------



## The Big Peat

Friday Five: Taking Life As It Comes Edition
					

I was about to write a long spiel about how this is the last Friday before Christmas then I remembered that’s not true. Which doesn’t leave me with a lot to say other than, for everyone…




					peatlong.wordpress.com
				












						Mini-Reviews: Sisters of the Vast Black by Lina Rather, Silently and Very Fast by Catherynne M. Valente, The Labyrinth’s Archivist by Day Al-Mohamed
					

Sisters of the Vast Black by Lina Rather – This novella is a treat. The prose sits in my sweet spot – elegant, clear as a summer sky, subtly poetic, mindful of its characters’ tho…




					peatlong.wordpress.com


----------



## Dan Jones

Literature Long Read: There’ll Always Be An England in Mythago Wood
					

Dame Vera Lynn’s version of the unabashedly patriotic 1939 song There’ll Always Be An England would no doubt have helped bolster the spirits of the British Tommys during the unending days of sloggi…




					danjonesbooks.club
				




Last blog post before Christmas!


----------



## AnRoinnUltra

The Twelve Robots of Christmas
Very happy with this, got some big names involved (@Dan Jones , @Fiberglass Cyborg & @Bren G ). It's a bit of robotic holiday messing. One robot a day by a different SF writer.
Am testing the water to find a good format this time round, but the long term plan'd be to have an illustrated book with any proceeds going to charity -will see how it goes this year, worst case scenario is a few people enjoy a blast of Science Fiction


----------



## bretbernhoft

I'm currently writing an article on the intersections of spirituality and science fiction.


----------



## Stephen Palmer

Recent book reviews - 








						Just Finished Reading – stephenpalmersf
					

Books I've read recently.




					stephenpalmersf.wordpress.com


----------



## J-WO

Another stop-off in the @Stephen Palmer blog tour.


----------



## AnRoinnUltra

The Fourth Robot of Christmas


----------



## The Big Peat

Quest for Lost Heroes by David Gemmell
					

(mild spoilers) There’s something about this book that feels appropriate for a New Year’s review. Something about renewal. But there’s plenty more to this story. On the surface, Q…




					peatlong.wordpress.com
				












						Movie Review: Heat by Michael Mann
					

(moderate spoilers) There is a tricky category of story for discussion where they have enough renown and fame that you think a lot of people might know a lot about what you’re talking about, …




					peatlong.wordpress.com


----------



## Stephen Palmer

Round up of the year...








						2021 Round Up
					

2021… a difficult year. I’m notorious for not speaking about my private life; suffice to say, it’s been extremely difficult, gruelling and relentless. But there is light at the en…




					stephenpalmersf.wordpress.com


----------



## AnRoinnUltra

The second of three Chrons Robots featured in The Twelve Robots, and a nice warm tale to kick off 2022 with:


----------



## Dan Jones

Thanks @AnRoinnUltra for the opportunity


----------



## AnRoinnUltra

A sort of Chrons robot, @Bren G is gonna finish out the series on Thursday:


----------



## AnRoinnUltra

The Twelfth Robot


----------



## AE35Unit

Some macros


----------



## Valtharius

Forgot to post this a few days ago. A collection of old columns from one of my favorite journalists.








						Things That Matter - Books I've Inherited
					

A personal view of the true, the good, and the beautiful, from the late Washington Post columnist Charles Krauthammer.



					booksiveinherited.com


----------



## Scott Azmus

A little update in an article about consciousness: https://www.inheritthenight.com/blog/blog-post-title-two-mfakz


----------



## AnRoinnUltra

The Wrong Number -wanted to get that barely tolerating the conversation but still keeping it civil thing that can happen on the phone.


----------



## Biskit

Another short for #Blogbattle - Illegal Parking
Don't blame me, it's just the way my head works.


----------



## Dan Jones

Just published a Long Read essay on DC comics' seminal _Watchmen, _about the importance of hanging up the mask.









						Literature Long Read: You Better Watch Yourself
					

In the Quentin Tarantino film Kill Bill 2 the titular character Bill, played by David Carradine, delivers a withering critique of Superman, saying that Clark Kent – a clumsy, skittish, slightly ner…




					danjonesbooks.club


----------



## HareBrain

Great stuff, Dan.

At the time of first reading _Watchmen_, I wasn't impressed by the ending, thinking that the expose of Rorschach's journal would be written off as a crank conspiracy theory by almost everyone and would gain no traction at all. I now think Moore was amazingly prescient.


----------



## Dan Jones

It's great that Moore leaves it open like that. There is the possibility that Rorschach's journal, coming off the crank pile, will be dismissed. But there are green shoots of hope scattered through the book, like Dan and Laurie's happy ending. I suppose it doesn't matter whether Rorschach's journal is believed or not, I suppose, because we already got the ending of Veidt's arc through the Tales of the Black Freighter story - the soul of the mad, damned sailor is claimed by the Black Freighter. Likewise, Adrian Veidt has let his soul be damned, and he knows it.


----------



## AE35Unit

Piano moving time 
Piano got moved


----------



## Valtharius

Valtharius said:


> Forgot to post this a few days ago. A collection of old columns from one of my favorite journalists.


More on that subject








						Things That Matter: Fun and Games - Books I've Inherited
					

Joseph Valtharius discusses Charles Krauthammer's book Things That Matter, which prominently features his love of sports and science.



					booksiveinherited.com


----------



## AE35Unit

Hand independence workout


----------



## Juliana

I interviewed one of my critique partners who also happens to be a book coach...

The Book Coach Way: an interview with Christy Yaros


----------



## AnRoinnUltra

Nuclear Powered Chariots


----------



## AnRoinnUltra

A rehash of 'Conor Bottletop is like whatever' from the August/ September anonymous challenge with comedian John Colleary.


----------



## Valtharius

Valtharius said:


> Forgot to post this a few days ago. A collection of old columns from one of my favorite journalists.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Things That Matter - Books I've Inherited
> 
> 
> A personal view of the true, the good, and the beautiful, from the late Washington Post columnist Charles Krauthammer.
> 
> 
> 
> booksiveinherited.com


My final thoughts on this book: Things That Matter: Final Thoughts - Books I've Inherited


----------



## AnRoinnUltra

Another narration of a 100 worder, this time 'Lying in state' from the Oct/ Nov challenge -think narrations send stories out to a new audience, got told at the weekend 'no offence but your stories are sh*t and nobody's gonna read them' ...they must've listened to a narration


----------



## thaddeus6th

First blog for some time. Been a bit busy, actually read this book a month or so ago: Review: Berlin: The Downfall 1945, by Antony Beevor


----------



## J-Sun

First blog in about 16 months for me:

Review: _The Godel Operation_ by James L. Cambias

(Incidentally, probably a dumb question but how do you get those boxes with a blurb about the post as in Valtharius' post on the previous page?)


----------



## The Big Peat

Wish I knew. They just automatically appear for me.









						The Boy in the Iceberg: AtLA Rewatch
					

(spoilers everywhere) There’s only one thing to do when you’ve watched Avatar: The Last Airbender for the third time in eighteen months. And that’s watch it again. So this is why …




					peatlong.wordpress.com
				












						The Great God Pan by Arthur Machen
					

Welcome to the next installment in my Retro Reviews! This time, we’re looking at a novella that attracted plenty of controversy and criticism in its time as one of those terrible degenerate books, …




					peatlong.wordpress.com


----------



## J-Sun

Thanks - that made me think it was something on the wordpress end and, if this works it means that if you have an "excerpt" written for your post, it makes the box with the excerpt and, otherwise, not.









						Review: The Godel Operation by James L. Cambias
					

The Godel Operation is set about eight thousand years in the future in a solar system teeming with life both biological and artificial, which is a sort of miracle since there have been intermittent…




					featuredfutures.wordpress.com


----------



## thaddeus6th

In which I review a book:




__





						Review: The White Song (Chronicles of the Black Gate Book 5), by Phil Tucker
					

This is sort-of the last book in the series (there’s a sixth but it’s a prequel), which I’ve enjoyed reading over a couple of years.    Revi...




					thaddeusthesixth.blogspot.com


----------



## AE35Unit

New strings!


----------



## The Big Peat

Dan Jones said:


> It's great that Moore leaves it open like that. There is the possibility that Rorschach's journal, coming off the crank pile, will be dismissed. But there are green shoots of hope scattered through the book, like Dan and Laurie's happy ending. I suppose it doesn't matter whether Rorschach's journal is believed or not, I suppose, because we already got the ending of Veidt's arc through the Tales of the Black Freighter story - the soul of the mad, damned sailor is claimed by the Black Freighter. Likewise, Adrian Veidt has let his soul be damned, and he knows it.



I missed this. I'll read it now. But I think it makes a great difference to Veidt whether he's damned for success or for failure.


Meanwhile

I did a guest post elsewhere on humour





__





						Humor in Books, and Other Places, Too! An Interview with Peat Long
					

KRRL- What is the last thing that literally made you laugh out loud? PL- Hmm. Hmm! This question probably shouldn't be so hard. I think I laughed at the predictability of me going out to the shop for one thing and coming back with a totally different set of things earlier; I think I laughed at...




					www.krrlockhaven.com
				












						A Voyage to Arcturus by David Lindsay
					

Welcome to the next installment in my Retro Reviews! This time, we’re looking at a book that achieved huge underground status and established its author in genre history, even if nothing else he qu…




					peatlong.wordpress.com


----------



## AnRoinnUltra

Fair play @The Big Peat , don't know how you keep it all going -impressive stuff.


The Big Peat said:


> I did a guest post elsewhere on humour


I'm not sure if the taboo thing is true. I don't know from experience but all the comedians I met reckon there are most definitely taboos, and they constantly change. Seemingly some big name acts can push them a bit but for most they are to be avoided. Don't know if you heard of him but Dave McSavage pushes taboos -his shows often veer from the uncomfortable into the flat out hostile; John (who sometimes generously jumps into some of the daft skits I stick up here) has the scars to prove it!


----------



## The Big Peat

AnRoinnUltra said:


> Fair play @The Big Peat , don't know how you keep it all going -impressive stuff.



Habit by now. I keep thinking about tuning it down to focus on other things, but it's so automatic for me to do that just doesn't happen.



AnRoinnUltra said:


> I'm not sure if the taboo thing is true. I don't know from experience but all the comedians I met reckon there are most definitely taboos, and they constantly change. Seemingly some big name acts can push them a bit but for most they are to be avoided. Don't know if you heard of him but Dave McSavage pushes taboos -his shows often veer from the uncomfortable into the flat out hostile; John (who sometimes generously jumps into some of the daft skits I stick up here) has the scars to prove it!



Ah, but there's a limit to how many friends a professional comedian can lose. I was thinking more in terms of things people say to be funny and the idea that anything you can think of, someone somewhere is making that joke.

Out of curiosity, did they say what things they reckoned were taboos?


----------



## AnRoinnUltra

The Big Peat said:


> did they say what things they reckoned were taboos


Racism and sectarianism were the topics that come to mind, but there were more -seemingly it varies from time to time and to a greater and lesser degree; it just struck me how taboo was a very real fluid thing.

Keep up the good work


----------



## AE35Unit

Streets of London by Ralph McTell 
On my baritone Ukulele


----------



## Dan Jones

AnRoinnUltra said:


> it just struck me how taboo was a very real fluid thing.


One man's taboo is another's edgy humour. I suppose that's why it's so difficult (and dangerous?) to start policing comedians; what one finds funny is extremely personal.


----------



## AnRoinnUltra

Dan Jones said:


> is extremely personal.


That's very true, I saw John do two shows recently -he had this thing where he picked an audience member and did a bit of banter 'where are ya from?', 'Dublin', blah blah, night one the victim was in stitches laughing, night two the victim was visibly upset and spent the rest of the show ranting about it ...reminds me of watching the Spike Lee film 'Clockers' years back, one lad was crying laughing through the whole thing, we tried explaining that it was no comedy but he wasn't having it 'if that's not comedy then why is yer man always drinking milk and trying not to puke!'


----------



## The Big Peat

AnRoinnUltra said:


> .reminds me of watching the Spike Lee film 'Clockers' years back, one lad was crying laughing through the whole thing, we tried explaining that it was no comedy but he wasn't having it 'if that's not comedy then why is yer man always drinking milk and trying not to puke!'



Very good question.










						Sploosh: Thoughts on Discovering Archer
					

(total spoilers) Sometime around a fortnight ago, Netflix recommended I watch Archer, the spy satire cartoon. I had nothing better to watch, so I watched Archer. One hundred and twenty-six episodes…




					peatlong.wordpress.com
				












						A Voyage to Arcturus by David Lindsay
					

Welcome to the next installment in my Retro Reviews! This time, we’re looking at a book that achieved huge underground status and established its author in genre history, even if nothing else he qu…




					peatlong.wordpress.com


----------



## AE35Unit

I got the covid blues...
Covid, on top  of an existing cold and cough, marvellous!

I got the Covid Blues


----------



## Juliana

Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## AE35Unit

Thanks. My son has it, but not my daughter or other half. Weird


----------



## AE35Unit

Now my partner has it, but our son is now negative


----------



## thaddeus6th

So, I played the FFVII Remake:  Review: Final Fantasy VII (PS5)


----------



## The Big Peat

Eleven Series To Continue in 2022
					

Say one thing about my reading over the past few years, say I’ve been pretty non-interested in series. The reason, or at least the one I most commonly give, is there’s been so many auth…




					peatlong.wordpress.com
				












						DNF Reviews: Mask of Mirrors by M.A. Carrick, Queen of Storms by Raymond E. Feist, Who Is Vera Kelly by Rosalie Knecht, Barrayar by Lois McMaster Bujold
					

It be time to explain why some books walked the plank off of Admiral DNF’s ship recently. Arr. Mask of Mirrors by M.A. Carrick So thank you to Netgalley for giving me access to this forever a…




					peatlong.wordpress.com


----------



## Mark_Harbinger

Another post on what I call "True" Omniscient POV (OPOV)—ie, the flavor of Omniscient* that is third-person point-of-view that shifts within a scene.

I'm crafting an essay on the topic and collecting my thoughts. The shade thrown at OPOV is one of my pet peeves.



*-the other two flavors being:
√ An omniscient narrator that is a character in the story, like Lemony Snicket or what-not
√ Zoom out introductory passages, often at the beginning of chapters, that set scenes with info that none of the characters could know


----------



## Juliana

My latest reading round-up with brief reviews of some of my recent favorite reads. Shout out for The Wildest Hunt by @Jo Zebedee. 
Have Book, Will Read #28￼


----------



## AnRoinnUltra

How to publish a turd, inspired by @Justin Swanton 's excellent story over on the Promotions thread (well, inspired by his publishing method -his story is a whole other level).


----------



## The Big Peat

AnRoinnUltra said:


> How to publish a turd, inspired by @Justin Swanton 's excellent story over on the Promotions thread (well, inspired by his publishing method -his story is a whole other level).



I can't help but wonder what happened to the first and second prophecies.


The latest in my ongoing spam campaign









						The Evolution of Modern Fantasy: From Antiquarianism to the Ballantine Adult Fantasy Series by Jamie Williamson
					

I’m sure many of you will have noticed that this sort of thing is a big interest of mine. As such, finding Williamson’s Evolution of Modern Fantasy has been a great joy for me, as it sa…




					peatlong.wordpress.com
				












						Khaled: A Tale of Arabia by F. Marion Crawford
					

Welcome to the next installment in my Retro Reviews! This time, we’re looking at a man perhaps best known for his contributions to Horror now, but who just straight up popular in a number of ways i…




					peatlong.wordpress.com


----------



## bretbernhoft

I am still, slowly writing an article on the presence of spirituality within Cyberpunk media. It's taking a while, but that's alright. I am deeply enjoying the process of researching this topic, and learning more about Cyberpunk as a worldview.


----------



## AnRoinnUltra

The Big Peat said:


> I can't help but wonder what happened to the first and second prophecies


World War 1, and humanity's first time travel journey (they're referenced in Ch.16) ...ya did ask


----------



## AnRoinnUltra

Chapter 2 of the Turd -there's 19 of them so don't wanna tie up the promotion thread what with @Justin Swanton , @Bowler1 and @Toby Frost all publishing at the moment. Anyways, it's some light distraction that might hit the spot this weather. It'd probably work best as an audio drama but I'm gonna settle for ranting bits of it at a drunken crowd.


----------



## StilLearning

This week, off world: Starlink satellites active over Ukraine to provide internet, latest panorama from Mars, glass spheres found on the Moon's far side and loads more
					

Here’s where you can donate to help Ukrainian refugees and war victims Pick o' the podcasts: From the video store: Starlink Service is Now...




					ancientsolarsystem.blogspot.com
				




A lot  going on in the world - and so a lot going on above the atmosphere in response.


----------



## The Big Peat

Top 11 (ish) Authors I Want To Try in 2022
					

Last year, in my mission to keep exploring the genre, I sat down and wrote a list of the authors I wanted to try that year. Well, two lists. The authors I’d definitely try, and the authors I …




					peatlong.wordpress.com
				












						The Evolution of Modern Fantasy: From Antiquarianism to the Ballantine Adult Fantasy Series by Jamie Williamson
					

I’m sure many of you will have noticed that this sort of thing is a big interest of mine. As such, finding Williamson’s Evolution of Modern Fantasy has been a great joy for me, as it sa…




					peatlong.wordpress.com


----------



## AnRoinnUltra

Chapter 4 of The Turd - featuring the classic insult: '_Gerry McLoughlin went to see Lethal Weapon Four, and he didn’t even like it_' ...scandalous


----------



## AnRoinnUltra

Got an idea for the March march micro challenge but if wandered too close to politics so blogged the thing instead (left, right, up).


----------



## AnRoinnUltra

Chapter 6 of the Turd - '...a normal way of doing things, and then the way you need to do things.'
Tis starting to feel a bit like spam so will park it here -new chapter every day or so


----------



## thaddeus6th

History! Crusader Kings 3: Reading Recommendations


----------



## Dan Jones

A couple from the last week:









						Creative Creatives
					

Creativity seems to be a fairly easy thing to define on the face of it. Those of us who are active in the pursuit of the creative arts will quite happily describe ourselves as creative, and the mor…




					danjonesbooks.club
				












						Creativity in orderliness
					

Continuing my thoughts on the nature of the creative personality from last week, I’ve been considering how creativity can stem from orderliness. I believe it’s worth diving into these t…




					danjonesbooks.club


----------



## Stephen Palmer

Recent book reviews.








						Just Finished Reading – stephenpalmersf
					

Books I've read recently.




					stephenpalmersf.wordpress.com


----------



## Juliana

I'm trying out a new blog segment, in which I compare books that share a common thread. Today: green magic (and the figure of the Green Man).

A Winding Thread: Green Magic￼


----------



## StilLearning

An Ancient Solar System...​This week, off world: Starlink shows "what mega constellations are capable of", satellite images show Russian artillery firing in Ukraine, and loads more...​









						This week, off world: Starlink shows "what mega constellations are capable of", satellite images show Russian artillery firing in Ukraine, and loads more...
					

Here’s where you can donate to help Ukrainian refugees and war victims Pick o' the podcasts: From the video store: 3 Russian cosmonauts ar...




					ancientsolarsystem.blogspot.com
				



​


----------



## Bick

Various updates since I last posted here, I think, to my website:

*The homepage* has a few new features, including:
A recommendation of two short story authors (Marie Vibbert and Brenda Kalt), and 
A review feature on Jeff Carver's _Chaos Chronicles_ series.

also added:
*Frank Herbert* as an 'author page'
and 
Updated the *Magazine* review page (it gets updated every few weeks)


----------



## Stephen Palmer

Recent book reviews.








						Just Finished Reading – stephenpalmersf
					

Books I've read recently.




					stephenpalmersf.wordpress.com


----------



## AnRoinnUltra

A sort of review, @Justin Swanton 's Immortelle


----------



## Dan Jones

A long read (what else?) looking at Mark Danielewski's _*House of Leaves.*_
tagging @Phyrebrat 









						Literature Long Read: Utter Dismemberment in House Of Leaves
					

There is a very strange and small subgenre of literature that is so esoteric and self-reflexive that conventional attempts at categorisation seem to be powerless to define it. The Norwegian academi…




					danjonesbooks.club


----------



## HareBrain

Dan Jones said:


> A long read (what else?) looking at Mark Danielewski's _*House of Leaves.*_


If I might offer my endorsement...

I haven't read _House of Leaves _but I found this really interesting, especially the discussion of (or diatribe against) postmodernism.


----------



## Dan Jones

Oh it's well worth reading, it's unlike any other book you'll pick up. @Phyrebrat is also a big fan - with luck we'll get to a podcast episode on it soon.


----------



## Phyrebrat

I’m rereading atm — it’s such a breeze block — and this time I’m struck with similarities with the methodology of the _Hounds of Tindalos_ and their fearsome use of ANGLES!!! Here be Minotaure, or is it hounds?


----------



## The Big Peat

DNF Reviews: The Portrait of Dorian Gray by Oscar Wilde, An Alchemy of Masques and Mirrors by Curtis Craddock, The Sword Saint by C.F. Iggulden
					

The Portrait of Dorian Gray by Oscar Wilde: So I’m part of a small bookclub focusing on classic books and when this came up I was intrigued. And after a few chapters, I was very intrigued. Bu…




					peatlong.wordpress.com
				












						My Top 36 Fantasy Series/Books
					

Today is a good day to update (and slightly expand) my previous top books list. New books are read, tastes change, and nothing ever stays the same. A fine excuse for a new list. In case anyone care…




					peatlong.wordpress.com


----------



## thaddeus6th

A mere several years after reading the sample, I reviewed a book: Review: Kingshold, by DP Woolliscroft


----------



## StilLearning

Stuff happening, off world: Launches by SpaceX , Blue Origin, and RocketLabs - plus a meteor explodes over Indiana....​








						This week, off world: Launches by SpaceX , Blue Origin, and RocketLabs - plus a meteor explodes over  Indiana....
					

Here’s where you can donate to help Ukrainian refugees and war victims    Pick o' the podcasts: From the video store: Meteor explosion shake...




					ancientsolarsystem.blogspot.com
				



​


----------



## AnRoinnUltra

A stand-up bit in a Red Cross fundraising night that got a 50/50 laughter/bewilderment reaction. Not really a blog post, but I'm gonna count it as writing because it's sort of SF. Was inspired by @Justin Swanton 's 'Immortelle' -if ya got the patience for the clip I made a reference in at the end


----------



## The Big Peat

Should the Rincewind books be considered grimdark?
					

This post is part tongue in cheek, part serious. The thought popped into my head this evening and won’t go away. Perhaps I should explain why. The reasoning came due to a conversation on fant…




					peatlong.wordpress.com
				












						Kundo Wakes Up by Saad Z Hossain
					

(mild spoilers) When I found out about Kundo Wakes Up, sometime last year, I hit the pre-order button like it said “please collect a free million pounds”. I had utterly fallen in love w…




					peatlong.wordpress.com


----------



## Juliana

A bit of an introspective dive into character creation.

A Breadcrumb Trail of Self


----------



## AnRoinnUltra

Some Gothic Horror on the blog, and Scandoonians on the YouTube ...all good wholesome SFF Chron challenge stuff


----------



## Biskit

I did another story for #BlogBattle - Tender Mercy. I was startled to discover it's the first time I've blogged since the end of January, so I'm not sure where the year has gone.


----------



## Juliana

Biskit said:


> I'm not sure where the year has gone.


I cant believe it's almost May. Love the story!


----------



## sciwriterPark

I posted a short blog on writing space.








						Writing space and a routine — JOHN PARK - Writer
					

Currently, I am on Chapter 14 of my novel with just above 50,000 words. When I first started, I just wrote on my laptop anywhere and whenever I could make time. However, some of the articles I read on how to write a book, suggested that I create a daily routine for writing. Now as I have gotten olde




					www.sciwriterpark.com


----------



## Biskit

Juliana said:


> I cant believe it's almost May. Love the story!


May, and lambing is imminent, as it has been for ten days or more now.


----------



## thaddeus6th

I probably would've made this review longer if I'd realised I hadn't reviewed the books before (so long since I read them it predates my blog, it seems): Revisiting The Wars of Alexander’s Successors, by Bob Bennett and Mike Roberts


----------



## The Big Peat

Not The Friday Five: Cooped Up Edition
					

Hello all. I write this from a friend’s office as I wait for the printer to struggle through the various documents I need. I think by the time this post is finished and published I shall be e…




					peatlong.wordpress.com
				












						Against Sub-Genres
					

This one’s been bubbling around my mind for a few days after seeing a number of sub-genre discussions. Now that I think the thoughts are mostly distilled, here it is. The TL:DR version goes t…




					peatlong.wordpress.com


----------



## Fiberglass Cyborg

More crude home-made board games: 








						Making a Game Board: Agon and Zurgaan Tal
					

Over Christmas, I made a hexagonal game board. For once, I documented the process, so I thought I’d share it here. It’s a double-sided board for two historic games of very different ori…




					davidbreslin.wordpress.com


----------



## The Big Peat

The Two Towers by J.R.R. Tolkien
					

ARTWORK by chic2view from 123RF.com (total spoilers) For my first review of Wyrd & Wonder, I wanted to do something with a famous forest. The Two Towers delivers on that. However, the…




					peatlong.wordpress.com
				












						The King of Elfland’s Daughter by Lord Dunsany
					

ARTWORK by chic2view from 123RF.com Welcome to the next installment in my Retro Reviews! This time, we’re looking at a man who forged a reputation as one of the giants of early fantasy literature, …




					peatlong.wordpress.com


----------



## Dan Jones

2022 is the centenary of TS Eliot's _The Waste Land_, so I've written a long read post on it and its drive for peace on earth, now as relevant as ever. One of the hardest blogs I've ever had to do - it took me three weeks!









						Literature Long Read: This World Is On Fire – Mysticism, Rejuvenation and Peace in The Waste Land
					

2022 is the centenary year of TS Eliot’s modernist masterpiece The Waste Land. It is one of the 20th century’s greatest and most influential poems, and yet seethes with such profound imagic, …




					danjonesbooks.club


----------



## The Big Peat

More Author Influences: Other Great North American Epic Fantasists of The Early Commercial Boom
					

ARTWORK by chic2view from 123RF.com Wotcha all. This article will be talking about the influences of North American authors from that initial boom of commercial Epic Fantasy that didn&#82…




					peatlong.wordpress.com
				












						Lavondyss by Robert Holdstock
					

ARTWORK by chic2view from 123RF.com (mild spoilers) If I have a flaw as a reader, it is that I am impatient. If there is a great big secret, a true uncertainty, then I must know how it ends. I will…




					peatlong.wordpress.com


----------



## J-Sun

Today I blogged about recent book purchases. Earlier this month, I did what I hope is a somewhat unusual and useful bibliography of A. E. van Vogt and, while adding that to my site map (or table of contents or index or whatever the best name for it would be), I rearranged that a bit.

Book Haul #6
Bibliography: A. E. van Vogt
Site Map


----------



## dask

Never heard of Out Of The Unknown (that I recall). Fantastic cover. Now on my must have list.


----------



## Juliana

A couple of weeks back, I was co-director for a kid lit conference... Today I finally got around to putting up a blog post!
Conference Round-Up: NESCBWI 22


----------



## The Big Peat

Love and Power: A Look at Albus Dumbledore and Granny Weatherwax
					

ARTWORK by chic2view from 123RF.com Note: This essay contains spoilers which you may not wish to read, does not contain references because I’m lazy, and is a first draft in case you feel like…




					peatlong.wordpress.com


----------



## thaddeus6th

Reviewing a book with a book review, cunningly: Review: Half the World (Shattered Sea, book 2), by Joe Abercrombie


----------



## The Big Peat

Denied The Path In Front Of Them: Bastards in 90s Epic Fantasy
					

ARTWORK by chic2view from 123RF.com The fantasy genre is well known for it’s liking for characters whose relationship to their parent is in some way unconventional. The orphan is the most com…




					peatlong.wordpress.com
				












						The Dragon Reborn by Robert Jordan
					

ARTWORK by chic2view from 123RF.com (mild spoilers) They say that originally The Wheel of Time was meant to be a far shorter work. I can’t help but wonder if whether, in that origin…




					peatlong.wordpress.com


----------



## StilLearning

An Ancient Solar System...

This week, off world: Starliner heads to the ISS, a growing sunspot sparks and flares, China's new lunar program and loads more...









						This week, off world: Starliner heads to the ISS, a growing sunspot sparks and flares, China's new lunar program and loads more...
					

Here’s where you can donate to help Ukrainian refugees and war victims     Pick o' the podcasts: Advert From the video store: Starliner OFT-...




					ancientsolarsystem.blogspot.com


----------



## Stephen Palmer

A conversation between myself and Toby Frost about the themes and characters of his new novel _The Imposters_... 








						A chat with Toby Frost
					

Today I’m talking with author Toby Frost about the themes behind his new novel The Imposters, recently reviewed here… Toby: We’ve both written about robots and intelligent compute…




					stephenpalmersf.wordpress.com


----------



## Dan Jones

Stephen Palmer said:


> A conversation between myself and Toby Frost about the themes and characters of his new novel _The Imposters_...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A chat with Toby Frost
> 
> 
> Today I’m talking with author Toby Frost about the themes behind his new novel The Imposters, recently reviewed here… Toby: We’ve both written about robots and intelligent compute…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stephenpalmersf.wordpress.com


Steve, @Toby Frost I really liked this interview. If it's of interest, and you did a follow up, I could give you my professional opinion on these things, as I deal with robotics and AI-related things at work, and it's also the theme of my book Man O'War.

I'd especially like to talk about the humanoid topography of robotics, about how far away we are from these systems, robotic goals (not desires), and maybe even a useful definition of AI itself. But great blog in any case.


----------



## Toby Frost

I'd be up for that!


----------



## Stephen Palmer

@Dan Jones @Toby Frost  let's have a triangular chat! (Podcast??)


----------



## Dan Jones

Definitely something in there! I'm going to be drawing up our 2023 programme soon and this could be a good topic. I shall put it on the list and be in touch...


----------



## Jo Zebedee

after the best part of 3 years, a little part of my sff life ended. It’s been some craic: 






						Well, that was a blast - Jo Zebedee
					

Ah, Titancon. My home convention. It doesn’t take itself too seriously, it pulls in people who love it, and this little part of Ireland, it’s been a blast everytime I’ve gone, during moots, annual conventions and when hosting the Eurocon. Somehow, I ended up as its (now stood-down) chair. Never...




					wp.me


----------



## The Big Peat

Sometimes They Don’t Win At All: An Interview with Saad Z. Hossain
					

As you might have noticed, I’m a big fan of Hossain’s work here. So with Kundo Wakes Up recently out, I decided to see if he’d be up for a chat and to see what a little behind the…




					peatlong.wordpress.com
				












						Masters of Two Worlds: Superheroes and Fantasy Heroes
					

ARTWORK by chic2view from 123RF.com Before I get into the essay proper, I shall warn that this essay will mention the following works in some degree of spoilery detail: Three Hearts and Three Lions…




					peatlong.wordpress.com


----------



## Jo Zebedee

You wait a year for a blog to appear, and then three come along together. Reflection on writing here: 






						Writing what we love - Jo Zebedee
					

This is a quick blog as I’m supposed to be packing up a shop full of books – but it’s an important one (for me, only, we’re not getting carried away here) 2022 has not been a kind year in this neck of the woods. There has been loss, and grief, and there is some […]




					wp.me


----------



## Juliana

@Jo Zebedee yay for more Abendau! Take your time, enjoy the journey!

Here are a few of my latest reads:
￼Have Book, Will Read #29￼


----------



## sciwriterPark

John Park Science Fiction Writer — JOHN PARK - Writer
					






					www.sciwriterpark.com
				




Am I An Imposter?


----------



## The Big Peat

I Don’t Want To Work On This Damn Book No More
					

I don’t wanna work on this damn book no more I don’t wanna work on this damn book no more Well I wake up in the morning Load up word and pray for hope That this head full of rubbish wil…




					peatlong.wordpress.com
				












						All the Seas in the World by Guy Gavriel Kay
					

ARTWORK by chic2view from 123RF.com It’s a reckless reviewer that ploughs right into the review without a moment for reflection. Yet having finished Guy Gavriel Kay’s latest, …




					peatlong.wordpress.com


----------



## Juliana

A bit of a vague and rambling post on writing dark stories...
https://jspinkmills.com/2022/06/22/the-darkest-timeline/


----------



## Bick

Added a short review on some of the 1632 books by Eric Flint on my site (link below).


----------



## Stephen Palmer

Recently reviewed books:-









						Just Finished Reading – stephenpalmersf
					

Books I've read recently.




					stephenpalmersf.wordpress.com


----------



## The Big Peat

On Objectivity as a Reviewer
					

The universe through human eyes is a place of serendipity. We see events unfolding and our minds provide a pattern of how it has benefited us. Unless, of course, you don’t believe in that. Ev…




					peatlong.wordpress.com
				












						Secondary Belief vs Suspension of Disbelief
					

We are all familiar with the term suspension of disbelief. At a guess, less of us know secondary belief. It’s a Tolkienism that he used in a way quite similar to how we use suspension of disb…




					peatlong.wordpress.com


----------



## StilLearning

This week, off world: A lot of launches this week (including Virgin Orbit launching 7 satellites for US Space Force), funding for a planetary defence mission, and loads more...
					

Here’s where you can donate to help Ukrainian refugees and war victims   Pick o' the podcasts: From the video store:   Virgin orbit launches...




					ancientsolarsystem.blogspot.com
				


An Ancient Solar System...​This week, off world: A lot of launches this week (including Virgin Orbit launching 7 satellites for US Space Force), funding for a planetary defence mission, and loads more...​


----------



## Jo Zebedee

Trying to overcome fear of deja-too-vue 









						Here we go again... - Jo Zebedee
					

A few years back, I got a lovely grant from the Arts Council of Northern Ireland to write a book. They’re very good at supporting me, and others, in our writing career. As ever, it wouldn’t be a literary masterpiece full of pretty words and beautiful imagery – this one would be a dystopia, one […]




					wp.me


----------



## Juliana

@Jo Zebedee having had a peek at an earlier version, I can't wait to see the final book! And yes, Home is bleak indeed...


----------



## Jo Zebedee

Juliana said:


> @Jo Zebedee having had a peek at an earlier version, I can't wait to see the final book! And yes, Home is bleak indeed...


Yeah. My mum isn’t going to be at all impressed.


----------



## StilLearning

Things happening off-world, and things related to them on-world, in the last week: The first ever sci-fi, never-seen-before crystals from a meteorite, NASA's Capstone mission loses and regains communications, and loads more....​








						This week, off world:  The first ever sci-fi, never-seen-before crystals from a meteorite, NASA's Capstone mission loses and regains communications, and loads more....
					

Here’s where you can donate to help Ukrainian refugees and war victims     Pick o' the podcasts: From the video store: 30 ultracool dwarfs d...




					ancientsolarsystem.blogspot.com
				



​


----------



## Juliana

A bit of musing on books about books and journeys...

A Winding Thread: Books and Journeys


----------



## thaddeus6th

A review. Half A War (Shattered Sea book 3), by Joe Abercrombie


----------



## thaddeus6th

A return to an old favourite. Returning to Retribution Falls: Tales of the Ketty Jay (book one), by Chris Wooding


----------



## Jo Zebedee

I was joined on the blog today by writer EJ Tett @Mouse whose new book The Beautiful Man is just wonderful. The central character is so very memorable - if a little 'arse-holey' - and I'd totally recommend it - I was an early beta and I've never forgotten them.

A Beautiful Man by EJ Tett - Jo Zebedee


----------



## The Big Peat

Friday Five: Far From the Metropolis Edition
					

Hello all. It’s been a while since I’ve done one of these as life has been too busy to blog properly, nevermind read other people’s blogs. But the best way to catch up is to have …




					peatlong.wordpress.com


----------



## thaddeus6th

Ever so slightly out of date, a review of Wasteland 3 (PS4 game played on the PS5):





						Review: Wasteland 3 (PS4)
					

NB I completed my playthrough of this on the PS5, as my first (PS4) attempt was somewhat set back by the console breaking.    Wasteland 3 is...




					thaddeusthesixth.blogspot.com


----------



## StilLearning

An Ancient Solar System... 
*This week, off world: SpaceX breaks one record and ties another, two spacecraft could move asteroids for mining and loads more...*








						This week, off world: SpaceX breaks one record and ties another, two spacecraft could move asteroids for mining and loads more...
					

Here’s where you can donate to help Ukrainian refugees and war victims     Pick o' the podcasts:       From the video store: Space X launc...




					ancientsolarsystem.blogspot.com


----------



## Jo Zebedee

About themes, where they come from and where they go 





						All the lost and hidden themes - Jo Zebedee
					

A few years ago, I approached the Arts Council to see if they would help me with the precious gift of time to write – by providing funding, I was able to take a few months off consultancy to begin work on a new novel. As ever, when I begin something new I only have […]




					wp.me


----------



## The Big Peat

Without clicking, I'm expecting Jo's latest to have some Cottoneye Joe references

Anyhoo









						Great Women of Fantasy’s Past Tag
					

I like fantasy’s history. I like knowing about the semi-forgotten contributors, knowing which books and trends caught the public’s imagination, which people deserve a thankful nod. So w…




					peatlong.wordpress.com
				












						More Author Influences: Founders of Urban Fantasy
					

This post will be looking at the stated influences of authors deemed key to the establishment of urban fantasy as a sub-genre in the 1980s and early 90s. The seven authors chosen as a focus are Emm…




					peatlong.wordpress.com


----------



## Stephen Palmer

RIP James Lovelock. 








						stephenpalmersf
					

Notes from genre author Stephen Palmer




					stephenpalmersf.wordpress.com


----------



## Jo Zebedee

A little personal blog about a character relationship I loved writing: Scott - Jo Zebedee


----------



## HareBrain

Jo Zebedee said:


> A little personal blog about a character relationship I loved writing: Scott - Jo Zebedee


I agree he's a standout character.


----------



## Juliana

Jo Zebedee said:


> A little personal blog about a character relationship I loved writing


Nice post, and yes, Scott is a great character!


----------



## Bick

Added short reviews of Alan Dean Foster's _The Director Should've Shot You_, and Ursula LeGuin's _The Left Hand of Darkness_ to the website.


----------



## The Big Peat

The Wee Free Men by Sir Terry Pratchett
					

The reread of the first Tiffany Aching book, The Wee Free Men, was inspired by a chat on the Fantasy Faction forum in which one person professed a mental block to the idea of Pratchett for kids. I …




					peatlong.wordpress.com


----------



## bretbernhoft

I began writing an article on the historical and modern context of Shamanism.


----------



## StilLearning

*An Ancient Solar System: 
This week, off world: Thermally stable base sites on the Moon, a busy week of launches and loads more.....* 

https://ancientsolarsystem.blogspot.com/2022/08/this-week-off-world-thermally-stable.html


----------



## The Big Peat

The Princess and the Goblin by George MacDonald
					

Welcome to the next installment in my Retro Reviews! This time, we’re looking at an author and book I’ve been excited to get to, one of the foundational pieces in how the genre came to be. In…




					peatlong.wordpress.com
				












						Of Charms, Grievances and Ghosts by Aliette de Bodard
					

The existence of the Dragons and Blades series, continued here with Of Charms, Grievances and Ghosts, fascinates me. For those who don’t know, it’s a spin-off of Aliette de Bodard&#8217…




					peatlong.wordpress.com


----------



## Stephen Palmer

Recently I was approached by Ben Shepherd of _shepherd.com_ and asked to design a list of my own choosing. Here's what I chose, and why...
The best books that explain the mystery of consciousness


----------



## Stephen Palmer

bretbernhoft said:


> I began writing an article on the historical and modern context of Shamanism.


that should be interesting...


----------



## bretbernhoft

Stephen Palmer said:


> that should be interesting...


Thank you. I am having a good time writing the content. It's turned into an entire website-scaled project. I plan to publish the material on a domain that I recently secured.


----------



## Juliana

A bit of bloggish musing on older characters in sci fi and fantasy...
Over the Hill: Older Characters in Fantasy and Sci Fi


----------



## Anne Martin

I wrote about being a total fake - not writing about my own life experience and not researching. I do some fact-checking, but I'm a sponge and I don't know where much of what I write comes from, other than my imagination reassembling data from what I've read or seen.


----------



## StilLearning

The weekly round-up of space-related news, videos and podcasts:
An Ancient Solar System...​This week, off world: Aurora Borealis seen from above, Rocketlab make progress re-using their engines, a huge experimental satellite for smartphone coverage launches, and loads more....​








						This week, off world: Aurora Borealis seen from above, Rocketlab make progress re-using their engines, a huge experimental satellite for smartphone coverage, and loads more....
					

Here’s where you can donate to help Ukrainian refugees and war victims     Pick o' the podcasts From the video store The aurora borealis see...




					ancientsolarsystem.blogspot.com
				



​


----------



## thaddeus6th

A vague and fuzzy series review, and recommendation: Returning to Tales of the Ketty Jay (four book series), by Chris Wooding

Edited extra bit: I came back here to post the link because I forgot to, and then it turns out I'd forgotten that I had already done that. May be a touch sleepy...


----------



## Vince W

My first book review in a long time.
Footfall – A Relevant Cold War Invasion


----------



## StilLearning

Our weekly link storm / scrapbook of space news:​​An Ancient Solar System: ​This week, off world: NASA is about to try moving an asteroid, the NRO launch what is (probably) and imaging satellite and loads more...​









						This week, off world: NASA is about to try moving an asteroid, the NRO launch what is (probably) and imaging satellite and loads more...
					

Here’s where you can donate to help Ukrainian refugees and war victims     Pick o' the podcasts: Spacepod  201: International space law wi...




					ancientsolarsystem.blogspot.com
				



​


----------



## Dan Jones

My first Long Read in a long time: Exodus into the Light in The Left Hand Of Darkness


----------



## StilLearning

This week's scrapbook / link storm of news and events off planet:

*An Ancient Solar System: 
*
_*This week, off world: NASA's DART mission rips plumes of debris from an asteroid, SpaceX may launch a mission to service Hubble, and loads more...*_









						This week, off world: NASA's DART mission rips plumes of debris from an asteroid, SpaceX may launch a mission to service Hubble, and loads more...
					

Here’s where you can donate to help Ukrainian refugees and war victims       Pick o' the podcasts: Advert From the video store: NASA crashes...




					ancientsolarsystem.blogspot.com


----------



## Vince W

‘Podkayne of Mars’ – Ultimately a Bit Unsatisfying.


----------



## The Big Peat

A quick summary of the arc of American fantasy
					

The purpose of this post is to give a quick abridged history of the development of American fantasy, as much for my own setting of ideas as anything. It squashes many issues and developments down s…




					peatlong.wordpress.com
				












						Hugboxing and Scabpicking
					

Once upon a time a friend sent me a tweet thread all about these two terms. I can’t find the tweet thread right now, but it and what the friend said has stuck with me hard. For those unfamili…




					peatlong.wordpress.com


----------



## Stephen Palmer

Reviews of recently read books. 








						Just Finished Reading – stephenpalmersf
					

Books I've read recently.




					stephenpalmersf.wordpress.com


----------



## Juliana

A bit of a rant about characters, comparing The Rings of Power and House of the Dragon.

Let Me Like You: Writing Great Characters


----------



## Stephen Palmer

A hedgehog in a wind tunnel.


----------



## Stephen Palmer

Juliana said:


> A bit of a rant about characters, comparing The Rings of Power and House of the Dragon.
> 
> Let Me Like You: Writing Great Characters


Well said. Though I don't agree!


----------



## The Big Peat

The 1000th Post Book Tag
					

Hey everybody. Guess how many posts this makes for me? You are correct! Happy 569th blog post to meeeee! Okay, joking aside, here it is. Post one thousand. It’s a proud moment and I wanted to…




					peatlong.wordpress.com
				






Juliana said:


> A bit of a rant about characters, comparing The Rings of Power and House of the Dragon.
> 
> Let Me Like You: Writing Great Characters



I have to say that much as I appreciate you can't have everything, my attitude to character vs plot is very much "give me everything". I demand to have my cake and eat it.

I'd also like to float that maybe it's not an entirely useful dichotomy in spec fic? We have a third side of the triangle in terms of setting/atmosphere - if setting isn't effectively a character in its own right - that often trumps both. Also, we're neither LitFic with its traditional obsession on character, nor are we Thrillers where their tradition and advertising clout allows them to focus heavily on plot. Our tradition doesn't skew one way or the other, but seems to naturally include bits of both - our characters aren't only interesting for their own qualities, or for their place in the story, they're both.


----------



## StilLearning

Our weekly round-up / link storm / online scrapbook of space and space related news:
An Ancient Solar System: ​This week, off world: SpaceX launches Crew-5 mission to the ISS, the Sun roars fire, asteroid Ryugu's watery past and loads more...​








						This week, off world:  SpaceX launches Crew-5 mission to the ISS, the Sun roars fire, asteroid Ryugu's watery past and loads more...
					

Here’s where you can donate to help Ukrainian refugees and war victims        Pick o' the podcasts: From the video store: The Sun roars fire...




					ancientsolarsystem.blogspot.com
				



​


----------



## J-Sun

Last week, I restarted my weekly Birthday Reviews that I did from January-October 2020. Seemed a shame to neglect the people born in just the last couple of months of the year. And here's this week's installment.

Birthday Reviews: Hamilton, Le Guin


----------



## Vince W

My review of the first two episodes of *The Peripheral* from Amazon Prime.
Amazon Prime’s ‘The Peripheral’ Is A Series For The Uninitiated


----------



## StilLearning

My weekly round-up, link-storm, scrapbook, or possibly 'obsessive's wall of newspaper cuttings' about news from off world:

An Ancient Solar System: This week, off world: Black holes twist spacetime as they collide, hobbies in space and loads more.... 

https://ancientsolarsystem.blogspot.com/2022/10/this-week-off-world-black-holes-twist.html


----------



## The Big Peat

On Flat Characters and Archetypes
					

I recently came across a definition for what constitutes a flat character that I quite liked. It came from EM Forster’s Aspects of the Novel and it states that flat characters are those const…




					peatlong.wordpress.com
				












						The Shape of Fantasy: Investigating the Structure of American Heroic Epic Fantasy by Dr C Palmer-Patel
					

By way of introductory remarks, I’d like to state my favourite thing about Palmer-Patel’s The Shape of Fantasy is that it addreses my least favourite thing about fantasy academia. You s…




					peatlong.wordpress.com
				




Also I did a guest post elsewhere









						Roots of Darkness: The Horrifying Origins of Sword & Sorcery (A GrimDarkTober Guest Post by Peat Long)
					

This Sunday I’m thrilled to present a GrimDarkTober guest post from a book blogger who needs little introduction!  One of the many awesome people I met through a Wyrd & Wonder read along,…




					onereadingnurse.com


----------



## Juliana

My latest round of mini reviews:

Have Book, Will Read #30


----------



## Vince W

Latest review.
‘Hyperion’ is a Classic of Science Fiction World Building


----------



## Vince W

A review of *Ubik*
‘Ubik’ Raises Questions About Reality. When Taken As Directed.


----------



## The Big Peat

October 2022 Roundup
					

October was a real up and down month, because I spent the ups procrastinating joyfully then being down about it. Among other things. The good part of that is I read a lot, so here it comes… W…




					peatlong.wordpress.com


----------



## StilLearning

Our weekly link storm:

An Ancient Solar System: This week, off world: 

Hazardous asteroid found hiding in the Sun's glare, China installs a science lab on its Tiangong space station and loads more... 
https://ancientsolarsystem.blogspot.com/2022/11/this-week-off-world-hazardous-asteroid.html


----------



## Biskit

Well, my presence online continues to be erratic. It turns out that I have managed to write for #BlogBattle three months in a row now, and this month I've actually got as far as telling people about it.   
On the topic of  Cultivate, I bring you the Jacked-up Beansprout.


----------



## The Big Peat

The Fantasy Literature of England by Colin Manlove
					

By way of introductory remarks, I’d like to state that there seem to be two schools of thought as to how much country of provenance matters in fantasy literature, and by writing a book called…




					peatlong.wordpress.com
				












						The Shape of Fantasy: Investigating the Structure of American Heroic Epic Fantasy by Dr C Palmer-Patel
					

By way of introductory remarks, I’d like to state my favourite thing about Palmer-Patel’s The Shape of Fantasy is that it addreses my least favourite thing about fantasy academia. You s…




					peatlong.wordpress.com


----------



## Vince W

Ben Bova’s ‘Privateers’ Is a Romantic Sci-Fi Thriller


----------



## thaddeus6th

So, technology.  Technical Woe


----------



## Juliana

thaddeus6th said:


> So, technology.


Oh no! What an ordeal.


----------



## thaddeus6th

Juliana said:


> Oh no! What an ordeal.


Ha, yeah. Glad, somehow, my old computer came back to life. Once the refund is done, assuming that happens, I may browse around for a cheap and basic second laptop as an emergency stand-in... felt a bit uncomfortable just having one device, especially given how much bad luck I was having at the time.


----------



## Juliana

A few first kisses...

Five First Kisses: the Understated Edition


----------



## Vince W

Crispy aromatic duck:
‘The Dechronization of Sam Magruder’ Is The Dinosaur Fantasy You Need To Read


----------



## StilLearning

Our weekly link storm / round-up / obsessive's scrapbook of news and events from off-Earth:

*An Ancient Solar System: 
This week, off world: After 17 years SLS lifts off with Artemis 1, Dreamchaser, Space Rider, and Space Perspectives make progress - and loads more...*









						This week, off world: After 17 years SLS lifts off with Artemis 1, Dreamchaser, Space Rider, and Space Perspectives make progress - and loads more...
					

Here’s where you can donate to help Ukrainian refugees and war victims         Pick o' the podcasts: Advert From the video store: Artemis 1 ...




					ancientsolarsystem.blogspot.com


----------



## Vince W

Absalom: Fight Night!
‘Absalom: Fight Night!’ Reveals The Dark Side of London


----------



## StilLearning

Our weekly roundup / scrapbook / linkstorm of news and events from offworld:


*An Ancient Solar System:

This week, off world: Artemis 1 loops around the Moon, China to use space station to test space-based solar power and loads more...*

#space #industry #exploration #solarpower #china #solar









						This week, off world: Artemis 1 loops around the Moon,  China to use space station to test space-based solar power and loads more...
					

Here’s where you can donate to help Ukrainian refugees and war victims         Pick o' the podcasts: Advert From the video store: Artemis 1 ...




					ancientsolarsystem.blogspot.com


----------



## Vince W

‘The Algebraist’ Is The Last Iain M. Banks Book I Will Ever Read


----------



## The Big Peat

Stuff I Missed: Horns by Joe Hill, Inish Carraig by Jo Zebedee, A Hero Born by Jin Yong
					

Horns by Joe Hill: Few stories have grown in my mind after the telling like Horns by Joe Hill. I dimly recall the story as being slow, confusing, and very stylised feeling. It ended strong but it d…




					peatlong.wordpress.com
				












						Stuff I Missed: Sabriel by Garth Nix, Man O’ War by Dan Jones, Anansi Boys by Neil Gaiman
					

Sabriel by Garth Nix: If I were to create a list of pre-Potter YA series that still really retain a following then, after Le Guin’s Earthsea, I’d be talking Tamora Pierce’s Alanna…




					peatlong.wordpress.com


----------



## Biskit

Something for the #BlogBattle prompt "Navigate", although the way this month has gone, Going Nowhere almost got lost;


----------



## Vince W

Weirdly disappointing.
’Rotherweird’ Isn’t Weird Enough


----------



## The Big Peat

Retro Review: Jurgen, A Comedy of Justice by James Branch Cabell
					

Welcome to the next installment in my Retro Reviews! This time, we’re looking at an author and book whose influence has waxed and waned, but can be considered one of the early pioneers of humourous…




					peatlong.wordpress.com
				












						If Fantasy Books had Rugby Teams: Discworld
					

I like a good silly blog post me. And the last time I put out a call for ideas, my friend Jon suggested this one. Before I go on I think I should explain something. The reason rugby fans love comin…




					peatlong.wordpress.com


----------



## AnRoinnUltra

Life, death, and pizza, a 100 word ghost story for Loren Eaton's Advent Ghost 2022 event -plenty of good stories in the mix and worth a look. Credit is due to the author for keeping this going (I've only done it once before but it is a nice writing tradition). Was  pushing the horror connection with pizza but better to have given it a go than not*.
_*opinions may vary_


----------



## StilLearning

Evening everyone, here's our weekly linkstorm / obsessive scarpbook of all things off world and space related:

*An Ancient Solar System: 

This week, off world: China launches 7 space missions in 10 days, James Webb sees Titan and loads more...*









						This week, off world: China launches 7 space missions in 10 days, James Webb sees Titan and loads more...
					

Here’s where you can donate to help Ukrainian refugees and war victims         Pick o' the podcasts:   From the video store: Orion splashes ...




					ancientsolarsystem.blogspot.com


----------



## Stephen Palmer

Is it art? Is it images? 








						AI Art & All That
					

I’ve been very interested in the current debate about AI art, which has kicked off in recent months. I’ve read lots of thought-provoking blogs, Facebook posts and more, which have pushe…




					wp.me


----------



## bretbernhoft

I wrote about what makes the 1990s so important, to our culture and individuals. This is part of a larger body of writing that I'm working on for a website on the same subject; intense 90s nostalgia, deserved or not.


----------



## bretbernhoft

Related to several of the other posts in this thread, I decided to ask an the ChatGPT AI what made the 1990s so special. Here is a screenshot of that conversation:


----------



## HareBrain

It's amazing how close ChatGPT comes to passing for a really dull human being.


----------



## Vince W

Loss and Sorrow. A Year.


----------



## The Judge

So sorry to hear of your loss, Vince.  My deepest sympathy.  (And yes, writing about it can help.  A little.)


----------



## Vince W

The Judge said:


> So sorry to hear of your loss, Vince.  My deepest sympathy.  (And yes, writing about it can help.  A little.)


Thank you.


----------



## Ensign Shah

@Vince W. It is a beautifully written blog. You are a wonderful member of the Chrons forum. Your contributions always make me smile. I hope we can provide you with a little bit of comfort every now and then. Take care of yourself.


----------



## Vince W

Ensign Shah said:


> @Vince W. It is a beautifully written blog. You are a wonderful member of the Chrons forum. Your contributions always make me smile. I hope we can provide you with a little bit of comfort every now and then. Take care of yourself.


Thank you, @Ensign Shah, that’s lovely of you to say.


----------



## The Big Peat

Thoughts on Tigana and Memory
					

One of the problems with rereading as a blogger is when you run out of stuff to post about when you keep reading stuff you’ve already reviewed. I have indeed reviewed Tigana. Hell, I’ve…




					peatlong.wordpress.com
				












						Book Haul Two
					

Now I’m back in book acquisition mode, I’m starting to get a good Two photos this time! The latter one is not bad. The first one… well, it’s after a long walk, I’m tir…




					peatlong.wordpress.com


----------



## THX1138

Vince W said:


> Loss and Sorrow. A Year.


PAX and prayers, Vince. It is always good to express in writing, and to share it too. Thank you for sharing. Peace.


----------



## thaddeus6th

My condolences, Vince. Saddened about what you've been through, and are going through still.


----------



## StilLearning

*An Ancient Solar System: *
This week, in our weekly round up / link-storm / obsessive's scrapbook of news from off world: Seeding life with comets, modified gravity may be back in the running to explain dark matter, and loads more...

 #space #industry #exploration 









						This week, off world: Seeding life with comets, modified gravity may be back in the running to explain dark matter, and loads more...
					

Here’s where you can donate to help Ukrainian refugees and war victims           Pick o' the podcasts:   From the video store: ESA Highlight...




					ancientsolarsystem.blogspot.com


----------



## Juliana

Last blog post of the year! It's been a while since I wrote anything for my blog, but I didn't want to end the year without a little something, so here's a look at three books with tea/coffee at their heart.

A Winding Thread: Coffee Shops and Tea Houses


----------



## HareBrain

Juliana said:


> so here's a look at three books with tea/coffee at their heart.


Aww, no _Raven Roast_?


----------



## The Big Peat

Friday Five: Like The Brightest Fire Edition
					

It’s been a while since I’ve done one of those. Life’s been busy. These are high effort posts and often I’ve forgotten it was Friday until I had to get out a post, and going…




					peatlong.wordpress.com
				












						Thoughts on Long Career Authors and Decline
					

“You either die a hero or you live long enough to see yourself become the villain.” Batman wasn’t talking about authors. Still, something of the sentiment covers them for me. I’m forcin…




					peatlong.wordpress.com


----------



## Stephen Palmer

AI art, reviews, and more... 








						stephenpalmersf
					

Notes from genre author Stephen Palmer




					stephenpalmersf.wordpress.com


----------



## Stephen Palmer

The Big Peat said:


> Thoughts on Long Career Authors and Decline
> 
> 
> “You either die a hero or you live long enough to see yourself become the villain.” Batman wasn’t talking about authors. Still, something of the sentiment covers them for me. I’m forcin…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peatlong.wordpress.com


Really interesting. I agree that it's particularly glaring in authors who don't stray too far from a milieu or their established style. The trick us to break it up, take risks, change settings. But that, of course, is commercial suicide, and loses the author lots of fans. I know this from personal experience.


----------



## The Big Peat

Stephen Palmer said:


> Really interesting. I agree that it's particularly glaring in authors who don't stray too far from a milieu or their established style. The trick us to break it up, take risks, change settings. But that, of course, is commercial suicide, and loses the author lots of fans. I know this from personal experience.



Yeah, there's not a lot of incentive to switch it up.

I'd also add that for a lot of writers, you've got to wonder whether they'd even be happy doing so. I mean, make a few extra people happy, or write exactly what you want? The latter should always be the winner unless there's a really big bag of money attached and even then it's dubious.

Part of me wonders if that's the real problem - authors getting to the stage where they can write exactly what they want without having to take that extra degree of internal effort and consideration - and everything else is symptoms.


----------



## Stephen Palmer

I think there's a lot to be said for this. Robert Silverberg stands out as an example of an author who stopped trying once he got big fame. The crunch comes when an author says to themself, do I really want to lose all those fans? Then they feel scared. Then they stop trying. It's extremely difficult to dare.


----------



## The Big Peat

Stephen Palmer said:


> I think there's a lot to be said for this. Robert Silverberg stands out as an example of an author who stopped trying once he got big fame. The crunch comes when an author says to themself, do I really want to lose all those fans? Then they feel scared. Then they stop trying. It's extremely difficult to dare.



Yup. And given Silverberg spent a period of his life writing erotica to pay the bills, it seems quite conceivable not losing his paying fans meant a hell of a lot for him.



And from the blog









						Top 10 Books Read In 2022
					

2022 was an odd reading year for me, and part of the oddness is because I myself am odd. You see, I read a lot of books. I read a lot of very good books. But because I very rarely had that experien…




					peatlong.wordpress.com
				












						Live Thoughts From Plotting A Story
					

There are few things more glorious than doing something hard, like untying a complicated knot, and feeling it give and bend to your will. Like making a plot structure sit right. Of course, there ar…




					peatlong.wordpress.com


----------



## bretbernhoft

I blogged about the role of technology in human progress.


----------



## Toby Frost

That's a really interesting post, @The Big Peat , and I agree with what you've said. It's pretty much why I've taken a break from Space Captain Smith: I don't want to get into a situation where I'd be basically repeating myself but getting worse with every repetition. It seems to me that one answer is to sidestep, and write about minor characters in the same setting. The tone of _Frazier _is different to that of _Cheers_, but both work.


----------

